# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Музыкальные сказки, мюзиклы и аудиосказки.

## elenan

Я СЧАСТЛИВА, что я с вами, но за четыре дня у компа не то, что домашние, даже одноглазый кот Нельсон, скоро мне всю спину измусолит!  Но работаю на 1,75 и еще в частной студии, поболтать времени совсем нет только читаю и говорю спасибо! Для знакомства предлагаю, может кому-нибудь пригодиться небольшая сказочка для середнячков "Как Тошка клад искал!" А вообще- то у нас их много. Я сама не сочиняю, но вот коллективное творчество мое и воспитателей срабатывает. С благодарностью Елена!  :flower: 

                     Сказка "Как Тошка клад искал"


 Действувющие лица. Щенок Тошка.
                                     Мышка.
                                     Белочка.
                                     Ежата.
                                     Медвежата.  
                                     Воробушки.      
                                   Курица с цыплятами.
                     Дети группочками под музыку входят в зал:белочки, ежата, медвежата, курица с цыплятами, и т.д

Вед-сказочница. Щенку Тошке очень хотелось найти клад. 

Тошка.   Разбогатею – куплю все что захочу, только где искать этот клад? Ну конечно под землей!

Щенок взял лопату, мешок и отправился в поле. Увидел холмик и стал копать. И вдруг на дне ямки – серый пушистый комочек. Смотрит комочек на Тошку и спрашивает:

Мышка.  Что ты ищешь?

Тошка.  Клад ищу. Хочу стать богатым, чтобы всего, всего накупить!

Мышка. Я тебе помогу.

    Мышка, юркнула в норку, а когда появилась, в лапке у нее была золотая монетка.

Мышка. Бери, она  давно под землёй лежит.
Тошка. Спасибо мышонок.

    Обрадовался Тошка, поблагодарил мышку и через поле, через лес помчался на базар.Чего только не накупил Тошка на базаре: и сахарную косточку, и разноцветных леденцов и семечек, и медовых пряников и лесных орешков! Довольный, счастливый, с полным мешком за спиной идет Тошка по лесу, поет, щелкая орешки
                             Песенка Тошки.
                 Как я рад, как я рад, я нашел чудесный клад! И т.д

  Спрыгнула на дорожку Белочки.
Белочка. Здравствуй Тошка!
Тошка. Здравствуйте белочки!

Белочка.  Не угостишь, ли меня щеночек орешком?

Тошка.  Одним орешком сыта не будешь, бери побольше!
                                Танец Белочек с орешками.

          Ускакала белочка с орешками. А Тошка вытащил из мешка румяное яблочко, и захрустел: хрум, хрум. А из под елочки выкатились  ежата, они были грустные, грустные.
                                     Песенка ежат.
Ежата. Здравствуй щенок, вкусное ли яблочко?
Тошка. А вы сами попробуйте и узнайте.
         Тошка угостил ежат яблочком и ежата поблагодарили его
 Тут зашуршали ветки, затрещали, и прямо перед собой Тошка увидел Медвежат  .           
                              Выход и песня медвежат
Медвежата. Добрый день Тошка.
Тошка. Добрый день медвежата.

Медвежонок.  Что за клад ты нашел, можно посмотреть?

Тошка. (раскрыл мешок) Угощайтесь.
   Сгреб Медвежонок в охапку сушки, леденцы, заурчал:

Медвежонок. Спасибо! Спасибо!

   Стал мешок еще легче. Достал Тошка кулечек с семечками, идет и грызет. Тут слетела к нему стайка воробьев, защебетали:

                          Песенка воробушков.

Воробьи. Тень, тень, тень, свирь, свирь, подари щеночек семечек воробушкам!
                          Высыпал Тошка на пенечек все семечки. Клюют.

Воробушки. Спасибо, шеночек, за угощенье. 
                       Вот угощенье, так угощенье.
 Воробьи улетают
     А мешок за спиной у Тошки стал совсем легким. Возле самого дома повстречал курицу с цыплятами.

Курица. Куд-куда, это ты щеночек ходил? Что в мешке несешь?

Тошка. Я клад нашел. На базар ходил Всего накупил! Вот! (Тошка открывает мешок и показывает).

Цыплята. Пи. Пи, пи. Пожалуйста, дай крошечку пряничка, Тошечка!
И отдал щенок пряники Курице с цыплятами и подарили они веселый танец Тоошке.
                                    Танец курицы и цыплят

       Осталась в мешке только одна косточка. Съел Тошка косточку, заглянул в пустой мешок и расплакался.  Подбежала к нему мышка и спрашивает
Мышка.         Что ты плачешь, Тошка? Где твоё богатство?

Тошка. Нет у меня никакого богатства (вздохнул Тошка).

Мышка. А хочешь послушать, какую я сейчас песенку в лесу слышала?

                     Щенок по лесу проходил и всем подарки подарил,
                     И каждый весел, каждый рад – 
                     Щенок наш друг, он просто клад!

Тошка (улыбнулся, подумал) У меня есть такое богатство, как дружба Белочкек, Медвежат, воробушек, ежат, Курицы с цыплятами! И значит, никаких причин лить слезы! Никаких!
                                            Песня  общая.

----------

kapuchinca (17.01.2020), mria67 (14.04.2017), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), yu-k-a (03.04.2017), АнжеликаЯ (03.04.2020), Арина Ермошкина (07.09.2018), Свет-Ля-чок (27.01.2019), Фатима Гасанова (16.08.2018), Цветик (13.03.2019)

----------


## лорена

детский *мюзикл для малышей "Муха-цокотуха".* 

Действующие лица:
Муха. Комар. Паук
Пчела – можно 2. Блошка- можно 2
Таракан. Бабочка – можно 2

Реквезит:
Стол, самовар, посуда, 2 сабли, цветы, коробки с подарками.
Костюм паука делался очень легко, к черной водолазке пришили по две дополнительных руки с каждой стороны, и связали их между собой шнурком, с промежутком в 10 см., когда паук поднимал руки- получалось что все 6 рук в движении. Не забудьте на все руки надеть небольшие черные перчатки.

Все: (поют) тр№1 
Муха, муха – цокатуха
Позолоченное брюхо!
Муха по полю пошла,
Муха денежку нашла.
Пошла муха на базар
И купила самовар.

Муха: (поет) тр№2 
Я муха-цокотуха, 
Позолоченное брюхо!
Я сегодня жду гостинца, 
Я сегодня именинница!

Я ходила на базар, 
И купила самовар, 
Угощу друзей чайком
Пусть приходят вечерком.

Я муха-цокотуха, 
Позолоченное брюхо!
У меня для гостей, гостей
Много вкусных сластей, сластей!
Выходят пчелка и блошка

Пчелки и блошка: (поют) тр№3 
Здравствуй муха – цокотуха,
Позолоченное брюхо!
Мы со всех родных лугов
Принесли тебе цветов!
Пчелка: (поет)
Я - соседушка пчела
Тебе меду принесла!
Ах, какой он чистый,
Сладенький, душистый!
Муха: (говорит)
Спасибо, спасибо! Мои дорогие!
Садитесь за стол – самовар готов!
Блошка: (говорит)
 Ты прими от блошки
Вот эти сапожки, - 
Сапожки не простые,
В них застежки золотые!
Муха: (говорит)
Спасибо, спасибо! 
Сапожки на диво!
Садитесь вот тут:
Скоро гости придут.
Выходит бабочка

Бабочка (поет): тр№4
1.Я – бабочка-шалунья, 
 Веселая летунья.
 Порхаю по полям,
 По рощам и лугам.

2.Я – бабочка-шалунья, 
Веселая летунья.
Летать не устаю
И песенки пою.
Муха: (говорит)
И вы не устаете?
Бабочка (говорит)
Я порхала по полям.
 Прилетела в гости к вам.
Поздравляю! Поздравляю! 
Счастья, радости желаю!
Выходит Таракан

Таракан: : (поет) тр№5 
Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу.
Вот- вот вам цветочки
Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу.
Сам собрал их на лужочке!
Муха: (говорит)
Спасибо, спасибо – букет красивый!
Бабочка: (говорит)
Очаровательно! Замечательно!
Пчелки: (говорит)
Чудесно!
Блошки: (говорит)
Прелестно!
Муха: (говорит)
Прошу. Прошу за стол садится,
Чайку напиться.
Муха: (говорит)
Ешьте, ешьте. Не стесняйтесь.
Угощайтесь, угощайтесь!
Посмотрите какие
Испекла пироги я!
Бабочка: (говорит)
Очаровательно! Замечательно!
Пчелки: (говорит)
Чудесно!
Блошка: (говорит)
Прелестно!
Муха: (говорит)
Бабочка-красавица, кушайте варенье!
Или вам не нравится наше угощенье?
Бабочка (говорит)
Ваше угощенье – просто загляденье!
Таракан(говорит)
Просто объеденье ваше угощенье!

Все: (поют) тр№6
Тут и сливки и конфеты, и чего тут только нету!
Мармеладки. Шоколадки. И орехи и помадки!
Пряник мятный. Ароматный. Удивительно приятный.
Трубки с кремом пирожки, очень вкусные сырки!
Звучит музыка для паука, все визжат и прячутся.

Паук: (поет) тр№7
Я злой паучище,
Длинные ручищи!
Я за мухой пришел
Цокотухой пришел.
Муха (говорит)
Дорогие гости, помогите,
Паука – злодея прогоните!
И кормила я вас. И поила я вас.
Не покиньте меня в мой последний час!

Паук (поет) тр№8
Я не только мух
Съем в единый дух
Я и пчел и комаров – 
Всех попробовать готов,
Всех съесть готов. 
Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!
Я злой паучище,
Длинные ручищи!
Я всех мух погублю
В паутину их ловлю!
Все персонажи (кроме мухи и комара) выстраиваются и танцуют сиртаки

Все: (поют) тр№9
Вдруг откуда-то летит
Маленький комарик
И в руке его горит
Маленький фонарик.
Комарик: (поет)
Где убийца где злодей
Не боюсь его когтей
Все: (поют)
Подлетает к пауку
Саблю вынимает
И ему на всем скаку
Голову срубает. Э-э-х!
Муху за руку берет
 И к окошечку ведет
Комар: (говорит)
Я тебя освободил?
Муха (говорит)
Освободил!
Комар: (говорит)
Я злодея погубил?
Муха (говорит)
Погубил!
Комар: (говорит)
А теперь, душа-девица
Вместе будем веселится!

Муха: (поет) тр№10 (тоже что и №1)
Я муха-цокотуха, 
Позолоченное брюхо!
Я сегодня жду гостинца, 
Я сегодня именинница!
Я ходила на базар, 
И купила самовар, 
Угощу друзей чайком
Все пришли вы  вечерком.
Я муха-цокотуха, 
Позолоченное брюхо!
Ты меня от смерти спас.
Прилетел ты в добрый час!
Комар: (говорит)
Эй. Усатый таракан. Ты садись за барабан!
Эй жуки – трубачи. Кузнечики-скрипачи,
Вы скорее начинайте, веселее нам играйте!

Звучит «Канкан». Тр№11
Все поют.
Бом,бом, бом, бом.
Пляшет муха с комаром.
А за ними клоп, клоп
Сапогами топ, топ/2 раза
Все на поклон.

----------

Atalia (07.09.2018), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), Valesy (13.01.2019), yu-k-a (13.03.2017), АнжеликаЯ (03.04.2020), мазурка (21.01.2021), Олеся Литовченко (15.09.2016), Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## ruzyaka

*Геннадий Гладков - Трубадур и его друзья*
Музыкальное представление. Либретто В. Ливанова и Ю. Энтина

Действующие лица.
Его Величество – Глупый Король.
Ее Высочество- Прекрасная Принцесса.
ШУТ- хороший человек.
ТРУБАДУР - веселый юноша.
КОТ
ПЕС    - друзья Трубадура
ОСЕЛ
ПЕТУХ
АТАМАНША РАЗБОЙНИКОВ - роковая женщина.
ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗБОЙНИК
ВТОРОЙ РАЗБОЙНИК    - нехорошие люди.       
ТРЕТИЙ РАЗБОЙНИК
ГЕНИАЛЬНЫЙ СЫЩИК
НАЧАЛЬНИК КОРОЛЕВСКОЙ ОХРАНЫ
МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ОХРАННИК
ПРОСТО ОХРАННИК
ЕЩЕ ОДИН ПРОСТО ОХРАННИК,
ПРИТВОРНЫЕ ПРИДВОРНЫЕ.
СТРАЖНИКИ.
НАРОД,

Пролог.Фанфары.
На авансцену перед занавесом выходит Шут. Он в традиционном шутовском наряде.
Шут.  Начинаем представление! Разрешите представиться: Шут! Прошу туш!
Туш.
Шут. Вы даже представления не имеете, какое вас ждет представление!
Я шут Короля и король шуток! В том . что вы сейчас увидите будкт много веселого: веселый юноша Трубадур и его друзья; будет много прекрасного: Прекрасная Принцесса; будет много страшного: страшные лесные разбойники; будет даже нечто гениальное: Гениальный сыщик; но и немного глупого: Глупый Король… А вот и его Величество!
Появляется Глупый Король. Он в пижаме, на голове - корона, в руках - подушка. 
Король. Кто здесь?
Шут.      Вы , ваше Величество, и шут с Вами!
Король.  Шут, ты не знаешь, где моя дочь? Я ищу ее Высочество по всему дворцу…
Шут.      Ваша единственная наследница не может пропасть бесследно. Следовательно, нам следует напасть на след наследницы  
Король.  Шут, мне не до шуток! 
Шут.       Случилось что-нибудь серьезное?
Король.  Моему Величеству приснилось, что ее Высочество Прекрасная Принцесса
                Влюбилась в какого-то бродягу… не то музыканта, не то акробата.. К чему бы это?
Шут.     Влюбилась не на шутку?
Король. Старший королевский лекарь прописал моему Величеству не расстраиваться.                       
               Шут, сейчас же рассмеши своего Короля!
Шут.     ( без всякого выражения). Ну, заяц, погоди.
Король. (неистово хохочет) А ну, давай еще!
Шут.      ( так же) Ну, заяц, погоди. 
Король , хохоча, уходит, потом высовывается из-за кулисы и с восхищением говорит Шуту: « Молодец!» Скрывается.
На авансцену выбегает Прекрасная Принцесса.
Принцесса. Это ты. Шут?
Шут.            Я, кроме шуток.
Принцесса.  Я убежала от придворных. Мне нужно сказать тебе что-то очень важное!
На сцену выплывают фрейлины.
Принцесса. Ну вот, они уже тут как тут!
Принцесса и фрейлины.
Фрейлины уплывают.
Принцесса. Шут, милый, мне почему-то так тревожно. Я не нахожу себе места, не знаю
                      что со мной, что мне делать.
Шут.           А я знаю! Скорее надень самое нарядное платье, сделай самую красивую     
                     прическу и спеши на центральный дворцовый балкон.
Принцесса. Я ничего не понимаю. Ты что, опять шутишь?
Шут.            Ничуть! Слышишь?
Шут и принцесса убегают со сцены. Занавес поднимается. На сцене- Трубадур и его верные друзья.
Песня друзей.

Действие первое. Картина первая.
На сцене зажигается свет, и бременские музыканты на площади перед дворцом. На балконе появляется Глупый Король.
Друзья раскланиваются перед публикой и его Величеством.
Петух.     Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Осел.       И-а!
Пес.          Гав-гав!
Кот.         Мур-мур!
Вместе.   Перед вами знаменитый Трубадур!
Трубадур.  (поочередно представляя каждого). Со мною выступают с давних пор Силач, Эксцентрик, Фокусник,  Жонглер!
Далее в этой картине следует ряд сольных номеров, в которых Осел, Кот, Петух и Пес проявляют свое искусство.
Марш- парад.
Петух.          Внимание! Внимание!      
Осел.            Ваше королевское Величество!  
Кот.              Почтеннейшая публика, дамы и господа!
Пес.              Товарищи!
На балконе появляется нарядная Принцесса. Ее сопровождает Шут.
Петух.          Заключительный номер нашей программы!    
Осел.            Невиданное зрелище!
Кот.              Последний раз в этом сезоне! Только для вас!
Пес.              Пять, четыре, три, два, один! Ап!
Под барабанную дробь друзья-артисты выкатывают на сцену большую бочку. Хлопок выстрела, и из бочки неожиданно выскакивает Трубадур. Он раскланивается стоя на бочке.
Король.       Где я видел этого бродячего артиста?     
Принцесса. Это он!...
Шут.            Это он, и это не сон!
Трубадур.    То, что вы сейчас увидите, я делаю для вас без обмана, от чистого сердца. Чтобы в этом убедиться, прошу кого-нибудь из почтеннейшей публики по доброй воле подойти ко мне! (Пауза.) Я жду…
Принцесса решительно встает, спускается с балконной галереи на площадь к Трубадуру. Трубадур спрыгивает с бочки ей на встречу, и они сходятся посреди сцены; останавливаются, глядя друг другу в глаза.
Трубадур и Принцесса.
Трубадур и принцесса медленно кружатся в танце.
В конце танца Принцесса замирает в объятиях Трубадура.
Король.      Шут, я сплю или не сплю? Ущипните скорей мое Величество!
Шут.            С удовольствием!
Король.       (кричит). Ай, ай,ай!. 
На сцене вспыхивает свет. Трубадур и принцесса как бы очнувшись, отпрянули друг от друга.
Трубадур.   (неуверенно.) Сейчас я вам покажу…
 Король.       Нет уж! Сейчас я тебе покажу !Эй, стража! Вышвырнуть этого бродягу вон 
                        вместе с его домашними животными!
 Шут.            Ваше Величество, ваше Величество, послушайте, что я Вам скажу:
                       ну, заяц, погоди!
Король.         Погоди ты со своим зайцем! Фрейлины, куда вы смотрите?! Уведите ее
                       Высочество! Если бы ее мама была жива, она не перенесла бы такого позора!
Изгнание.
Стража хватает Трубадура и его друзей и вышвыривает со сцены.
Придворные уводят плачущую Принцессу. На сцене остается Король и Шут.
Король.      Последнее время мне снятся страшные вещи. К чему бы это?
Шут.           Когда снятся вещи. Это называется вещий сон.
Занавес.
Темная авансцена постепенно освещается лунным светом. По авансцене бредет Осел, таща за собой повозку.
В повозке сидят Кот. Петух и Пес. За повозкой, прихрамывая, идет Трубадур .Вид у всех потрепанный и усталый.
Музыканты грустят. 
Осел останавливается.
Осел.       Я по дороге ехал? Ехал. С пути сбился? Сбился. Дальше не везу.
Кот.         Не везет, так не везет. Невезучий день.
Пес.          Какой же сейчас день? Уже ночь. (Коту.) Хотя тебе все равно. Ты и ночью, как 
                  днем, видишь.
Кот.         Пока я ясно вижу только одно: мы заблудились в лесу.
Петух.     Хочу ко…ко…ко…
Кот.        Колбаски? 
Пес.        Косточку?  
Петух.   Да нет! Ко...ко...ко...  
Осел.      Кока-колы? 
Петух.    Корочку бы поклевать! 
Трубадур.  Ох!
Осел.       Что, проголодался?
Пес.         Замерз? 
Кот.         Спать хочется?
Петух.     Обогреется у огня, поесть до сыта да на бо… ко…ко… на боковую.
Трубадур.  Не до сна мне сейчас, друзья… Не могу я забыть Прекрасную Принцессу.
                   Так и стоит перед глазами. Как живая…
Перед Трубадуром, как из под земли, возникает Принцесса в том же наряде, что и на балконе дворца во время выступления друзей.
Дуэт Принцессы и Трубадура.
Трубадур.      Так и стоит перед глазами, как живая…
Все вместе.    Ох!
Петух.             Вижу ко…ко…ко…!
Трубадур.       Королевскую дочь?
Пес.                 Корочку?
Петух.             Нет. Ко…ко…ко…
Кот.                 Корону?
Осел.               Комара? 
Петух.             Костер вижу!
Все.                  Ура! Мы спасены!
Все вскакивают в повозку и уезжают.Занавес открывается.

Картина вторая.
Ночь. Луна. Тлеют угли костра. Из-за деревьев появляются Бременские музыканты, располагаются около костра. Трубадур перебирает струны гитары.
Кот.                 И вправду костер! ( Петуху). Молодец, Петух! Дай петушка!
Кот жмет ему лапу. Все дружно раздувают пламя, и высвечивается шалаш недалеко от костра.
Осел.               Смотрите, шалаш!
Кот.                 Интересно, кто это забрался в такую глушь?
Пес.                 Кому же это быть, как не охотнику. Уж я-то охотника за три версты чую.
                         Ведь я раньше служил у охотника. Вот как сейчас помню, пошли мы раз на 
                        охоту по водоплавающей. Я, как всегда, впереди бегу, и вдруг…
Кот.                 Опять охотничьи рассказы…
Петух.             Ско…ко…ко сколько можно!
Осел.               Хорошо, если охотник. А вдруг мельник?
Кот.                 Откуда здесь взяться мельнику?
Осел.               Откуда! Я у мельника работал? Работал. Мешки с мукой таскал?
                               Таскал. В артисты сбежал? Сбежал. Меня мой мельник ищет? Ищет. Факт?
                         Факт. 
Кот.                 Что ты мелешь про своего мельника, милый.
Все смеются. 
Осел.               Вам смешки, а мне мешки.
Петух.             Зачем гадать? Пойду посмотрю. ( Встает и направляется к шалашу,
                         нерешительно останавливается.) А вдруг там не охотники и не мельники,
                         А ко…ко…ко…
Кот.                 Колдуны?
Пес.                 Контрабандисты?
Осел.               Конная милиция?
Петух.             Нет! Которые ко… ко… ко… кокнуть могут!
Все вместе.    (шепотом0 Разбойники!?
Раздается мощный разноголосый храп. Друзья поворачивают голову на звук и видят под деревом, недалеко от шалаша, трех спящих разбойников.
Петух.             Попали, как кур в ощип!
_из шалаша доносится звон будильника._
Трубадур.       Скорее за мной! Я, кажется. Кое-что придумал!
Друзья поспешно скрываются за деревьями. Из шалаша с будильником в руках появляется Атаманша. Будильник продолжает звонить.
Атаманша.      Эй вы, бяки-буки! Вставайте, уже ночь! Луна давно взошла.
Разбойники отвечают дружным храпом. Атаманша наклоняется к Первому разбойнику и кричит в ухо.
Атаманша.      Дети, в школу собирайтесь, петушок уснул давно!
Опять дружный храп.
Атаманша.      Дрыхнут, как убитые! А ну!
Атаманша выхватывает из-за кушака два пистолета и стреляет у разбойников над головами.
Разбойники дружно поднимают руки вверх, но продолжают храпеть.
Атаманша.    Не хотите, как хотите. Буду есть одна. (Храп прекращается.) На первое-
                        Исландская сельдь в винном соусе…( Первый разбойник вскакивает.)
                        На второе- телячье филе, соус мадера…( Второй разбойник вскакивает)
                        А на третье…
Третий разбойник. ( вскочив) Пиво! Пиво! Пиво делает с нами диво! Пиво- наш эрлексир!
Атаманша.      Ну, братцы- разбойнички! Вам бы только поесть да поспать. Одна я
                    о деле думаю..
Первый разбойник. За чем же дело стало? Только свистни!
Атаманша.      Ножи-топоры отточены?
Разбойники ( вместе.) Так точены!
Атаманша.      Тогда слушайте!

----------

Elena1959 (08.04.2016), Ludmila1968 (24.01.2022), qwertyui (15.01.2021), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), АнжеликаЯ (03.04.2020), юлясанна (06.09.2016)

----------


## ruzyaka

Первая песня разбойников.
Неожиданно из леса на опушку выкатывается Дракон.
Дракон, сделав круг, останавливается на авансцене.
Дракон
Все вместе: (голосом Петуха). Все хорошо, что хорошо ко… ко… ко. …кончается!
С дракона слетает шкура, и появляются Бременские музыканты. Они подбирают брошенные разбойниками части туалета и оружие, наряжаются в разбойников с со смехом рассматривают друг друга.
Трубадур: Друзья мои, вы должны мне помочь снова увидеть Прекрасную Принцессу!
Кот: Ты же знаешь, мы для тебя на всё готовы! Что нам делать?
Трубадур: Завтра здесь будет проезжать Глупый Король. Мы притворимся разбойниками и…
Совещаются шепотом.
Все: Ура! Прекрасно придумано!
Трубадур: А теперь ужинать и спать! Утро вечера мудренее!
Все рассаживаются вокруг костра.
Занавес.
На авансцене появляются Король, Шут и охрана.
Песня охраны.
Занавес открывается.

Картина третья. Лесная опушка.
Король: Привал!
Шут:        Привалюсь - ка  я к этому бревну!
Шут подсаживается к Королю.
Король:  Шут!
Шут:       Шут с вами, ваше Величество!
Король: Послушай, сегодня мне приснилось, что сидим мы в лесу на опушке, и вдруг кто-
то как свиснет… 
Шут:        По уху?
Король:  Да нет! Вот так…(Хочет поднести два пальца ко рту, и в этот момент раздается лихой
разбойничий свист) К чему бы это?
Шут:        Вот уж нам совсем ни к чему!
Песня музыкантов- «разбойников»  (пугательная)
Охрана сбивается в кучу вокруг Короля.
Орана убегает.
« Разбойники» хватают короля и привязывают его к дереву.
Король.  Сейчас же отпустите меня! Я- ваш Король!
Первый разбойник. Мы сами себе короли!
Король.  Я- его Величество!
Второй разбойник.  Чье Величество? (Указывает на Третьего разбойника) Его?
Король.  Я- мое Величество!
Третий разбойник. Величество должно быть большим, а ты- маленький.
Король.  Я не маленький…
Второй разбойник.  Маленький ( Обизываясь) Но жирненький!
Король.  (с ужасом). Что вы собираетесь со мной делать?
Первый разбойник.   Сейчас порешим!
Король.  (шепотом) Караул!
« Разбойники» собираются в кружок и о чем-то совещаются. 
Из-за дерева выглядывает Шут. 
Шут: Шут с вами, ваше Величество. Я докажу Вам мою привязанность- ваша
 Привязанность к дубу скоро кончится. Слышите?
Трубадур за сценой поет свою песню. На слова первого куплета появляется на сцене.
Король.  На помощь! Они решили меня порешить!
Трубадур. Не бывать этому!
Трубадур выхватывает шпагу и вступает в бой с «разбойниками».
Драка.
Шут:        Какой решительный юноша!
Шут выскакивает из укрытия и начинает освобождать Короля от « разбойничьих» пут.
Разбойники теснят Трубадура.
Король.  Смелее, юноша. Я Вас озолочу!
Трубадур. (отступая) Не нужно мне золото!
Король.  Я вам полцарства отдам!
Трубадур. (продолжая отступать) Не нужно мне полцарства!
Шут:        Ваше Величество, он принципиальный. Он влюблен в Принцессу. И ваша 
                 дочь его полюбила.
Король.  Сон в руку!
Шут:        Вот-вот! Отдайте ему руку Прекрасной Принцессы, и он будет сражаться
                 как зверь!
Король.  Обещаю вам в жены свою дочь!
Трубадур. Ура!
Отбрасывает «разбойников» и по очереди выбивает у каждого оружие из рук. Разбойники убегают.
Король обнимает Трубадура.
Шут:        Все как в сказке.
На сцену выбегает Кот, Петух, Осел и Пес.
Кот.                 Кто обижает его Величество? Зацарапаю!
Пес.                 Загрызу!
Петух.             Заклюю!
Осел.               Копыта есть? Есть! Залегаю!
Трубадур.       Познакомьтесь, ваше Величество: мои друзья- артисты!
Кот.                 Кот.
Король.          Король.
Пес.                 Пес.
Король.           Король.  
Петух.             Петух.             
Король.           Король, Король… 
Осел.               Осел.                 
Шут:               Король в мире животных.
Король.          Прошу всех ко мне во дворец!
Занавес
На авансцену выбегают охранники Короля.
Начальник охраны. Тревога! Тревога!
Появляется Принцесса в сопровождении придворных.
Принцесса. Что случилось?
Начальник охраны. Ваше Высочество! Его Величество попал в плен!
Маленький охранник. И Шут с ним!
Принцесса.     Боже мой, как это произошло?
Начальник охраны. На нас напали сто.. сорок.. пять страшных разбойников.
Маленький охранник. Ты что? Сто сорок восемь!
Начальник охраны. Я же говорю двести пятьдесят один. Все ростом с башню, вот с 
такими ножами. ( Показывая) Мы дрались до последней капли… Но…
Принцесса. Струсили?
Начальник охраны. Ничего подобного! Отступили на заранее подготовленные позиции.
Принцесса. Бедный папочка! Несчастный Шут!
Принцесса рыдает на руках у придворных.
Фанфары.
Появляются Король, Шут и Трубадур.
Король.  Почему плачет ее Высочество?
Принцесса. (бросаясь на встречу). Дорогой папочка! Милый Шут!
Объятия, поцелуи.
Шут:        Вашему Высочеству придется обнимать еще одного родственника.
Принцесса. Я ничего не понимаю.. Ты всегда шутишь…
Король.  Доченька. Вот мой спаситель!
Принцесса только тут замечает Трубадура, подходит и берет его за руку.
Принцесса. Благодарю Вас!
Трубадур. ( потупившись). Принцесса…
Шут:  (Королю). У меня так и чешется язык сказать про ваше честное королевское.
Не будьте таким сдержанным, сдержите свое слово!  
Король.  ( мнется). Я…э…э…э, действительно, кое-что обещал, э...э…э…
Начальник охраны. Ваше Величество! Разрешите доложить: мы нарочно отступили на заранее подготовленные позиции, чтобы с разбегу…
Маленький охранник. С разгону!
Начальник охраны. С разбегу- разгону атаковать противника!
Маленький охранник. Военная хитрость, ваше Величество!
Шут:Скорее хитрость военных.
Начальник охраны. Но этот штатский преждевременной атакой нарушил наши 
стратегические планы.
Король.  Да?  (Радостно). Это меняет дело. Вы слышите, юноша? Меня бы и так спасла 
бы моя личная охрана. Молодцы!          
Охранники. (вместе) Рады стараться, Ваш- Влич- во!!!
Король.        Так что произошел маленький корденпляс, то есть недоразумение… Я,  
конечно, прикажу накормит вас на нашей королевской кухне… и вообще…
Трубадур. А честное королевское? Разве Вы не хозяин своего слова?
Король.   Именно хозяин. Я дал слово, я его и беру обратно.
Шут:        Вот вам и честное королевское слово! Просто нет слов!
Принцесса. Храбрый юноша! Я приглашаю Вас в главную парадную залу! Его 
Величество Король дает бал в Вашу честь!
Король.  Но, доченька!..
Принцесса. ( Топая ножкой). Папа!
Шут:        Ваше Величество! Принцесса не очень избалована балами и ее можно
немножко побаловать.
Король.  ( широко и шумно зевая) Ну, как хотите!..
Шут:        ( в сторону). Бессловесное зевотное.
Король.  Что?
Шут:        Ничего!
Король.  ( уходя). Пойду вздремну.
Шут:        Ну и дремучий у нас Король!
Принцесса. Шут, милый…
Шут:        Все понял, прекраснейшая из принцесс! Завидую Вам, юноша! Это будет
               Отличный бал на все пять баллов! За мной, притворные придворные!
Все уходят кроме Трубадура и Принцессы
Лирический танец.

Картина четвертая
Дворец и часть площади перед ним. У входа на галерею- охрана. Подходят Пес, Кот, Осел и Петух. Они явно принаряжены.
За окнами дворца видны силуэты танцующих.
Менуэт
Петух.   Говорят, после танцев роскошный ужин наклевывается.
Пес.       Охотно верю. Эх, хороша собачья жизнь.
Осел.     За королевским столом сидеть будем! Теперь мне мельник нипочем. Я теперь 
              кто? Кум Королю.
Кот.     (начальнику охраны). Добрый вечер!  
Начальник охраны. Брысь!
Кот.    странно, я здесь почему-то не котируюсь, не прохожу, то есть. 
Осел.   Разрешите пройти! 
Начальник охраны. Предъявлять только в развернутом виде.
Осел.   Что предъявлять?
Начальник охраны. Не могу знать. Мне Его Величество велело, а я - человек маленький. 
Осел.    Мы – друзья Трубадура!    
Начальник охраны.  Дура? За оскорбление при исполнении… На вас не написано, кто вы
              такие!
Петух.   Я буду жаловаться на вас ко…ко…ко…     
Все.  (хором) Королю!    
Петух.   (удивленно) Угадали!   
Начальник охраны. Не петушись! Раскудахтался, тоже мне, важная птица! Бродяги!
Осел.     Что-что? Я, кажется, ослышался?
Пес.      Ты чего лаешься?
Петух.   Ко…ко…ко…
Пес.        Колдун?
Петух.    Кот плачет!
Друзья подходят к сидящему в сторонке коту.
Осел.    Ты чего?   
Кот.       Ах, друзья… У меня на душе кошки скребут. Сдается мне, что забыл о нас наш 
              друг Трубадур. Видно любовь сильнее дружбы. Попалась наша вольная птица
             в золотую клетку.
Петух. Ко…ко…ко…   
Кот.     Кошелек?
Пес.      Компот?
Осел.    Кооператив?
Петух.  (истерически). Да что вы мне все подсказываете! Всё свои догадки строите!
              Просто ко- ко- ко, и все тут! 
Пауза.

----------

Elena1959 (08.04.2016), qwertyui (15.01.2021), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), АнжеликаЯ (03.04.2020), юлясанна (06.09.2016)

----------


## ruzyaka

Песня друзей 
Осел запрягается в оглобли. Друзья садятся в повозку. повозка медленно уезжает со сцены.  
На галереи появляется шут.
Шут:        Не знаю, что и придумать…Задурить можно умную голову, а как задурить глупую, когда она и без того дурацкая? Начальник королевской охраны сказочно глуп, а в сказках обычно обманывают вот так: Господин Начальник королевской охраны!
Начальник охраны. Есть!
Шут:        Есть и пить он всегда готов! (Заговорщически). Лично, совершенно секретно…
За Вашу военную хитрость Король собирается дать Вам столько монет, сколько звезд на небе. Советую Вам пересчитать все звезды, а то ведь Вы знаете нашего Короля, между нами, конечно… хоть одной монетки. да не досчитаетесь…
Начальник охраны. Я тоже так считаю!
Шут:        Считай, считай!
Начальник охраны. ( задирая голову к небу). Раз, два, три, четыре…
Шут:        Кто тычит пальцем в небо, тот звезд с неба не хватает.
Начальник охраны. (продолжая считать). Семнадцать, восемнадцать…
Шут:        Король хочет разлучить влюбленных. Но кому, как не мне, Шуту, знать, что с 
                 любовью не шутят. Птицы не могут быть счастливы в клетке, даже золотой.
(Принцесса и Трубадур выбегают на галерею). Расправьте крылья и смело летите навстречу своей  
                судьбе. Путь свободен!
Принцесса. я так счастлива, мой милый добрый Шут!
Трубадур.  Мы никогда тебя не забудем!
Шут:        Некоторые думают, что любовь сильнее дружбы. Они забывают, что дружба и любовь неразлучны. Прощайте!
Трубадур и Принцесса пробегают мимо Начальника королевской охраны, который тычет пальцем в небо, и убегают со сцены.
Шут остается один.
 Песня шута
Начальник охраны. Один миллион триста восемьдесят шесть тысяч девятьсот тринадцать, тринадцать… Сбился… Надо сначала: раз, два, три, четыре, пять…
Появляется Король с подушкой в руке.
Шут:        Вышел зайчик погулять.
Король.  Где же мой Шут?
Шут:    (грустно вздыхая) Шут с вами, ваше Величество!   
Король.  Мне сейчас приснился кошмарный сон. Мне снилось, что моя дочь, Прекрасная 
               Принцесса, единственная наследница престола, сбежала из дворца вместе…       
Вместе с этим бродячим артистом.
Шут:      И его друзьями.
Король.  Откуда ты знаешь?
Шут:       От Вас. Ваши сны всегда сбываются. 
Король.  Этот сон сбыться не может. Я приказал Начальнику охраны никого не впускать и не выпускать из дворца. Где Начальник охраны?
Начальник охраны. Три миллиона ровно. Ах, черт подери! Тучи сгущаются…
Король.  Начальник охраны! Здесь никто не пробегал?
Начальник охраны. (глядя в небо) Плохо вижу что-то…
Король.  (бьёт кулаком по подушке, летят перья, и тут же гремит гром). Начальник охраны!
Начальник охраны. Гроза надвигается…
Король.  Ты что оглох, негодяй!
Начальник охраны. Ну и гром грянул. Совсем оглох. Три миллиона одиннадцать, три
миллиона двенадцать, три миллиона…
Король бьет его подушкой.
Начальник охраны.( убегая). Ой, сбили! Сбили, сбили, сбили, сбили…
Шут:        Набитый дурак.
На сцену выбегает Маленький охранник.
Маленький охранник.( Королю). Ваше Величество! Ваше Величество! Я сейчас делал 
вечерний обход покоев…  
Шут:        Обходительный человек.          
Маленький охранник. И в опочивальне её Высочества Прекрасной Принцессы такое 
видел!.. Такое видел!...
Король.  Что ты видел, болван?
Маленький охранник. Такое видел!... Такое видел!...
Король.  Говори!
Маленький охранник. Такое видел: на постели её Высочества лежит…
Король.  Подожди! Я, кажется, схожу с ума.
Шут:        Ваше Величество, у Вас это не получится.
Маленький охранник. На кровати Вашей дочери лежит записка.
Король.  Так неси её скорей!
Маленький охранник.( подавая Королю записку) Уже принес.
Король берет записку, вертит её и передает Шуту.
Король.  Шут, читай, у меня темно в глазах.
Шут:   ( читает) Прощайте, простите, меня не ищите!
Король.  (тупо) Не может быть!    
Король вырывает записку у Шута и читает сам. 
Король.  Пропайте, прыщите, немя не мышите! ( сквозь слезы). К чему бы это?
Шут:        К слезам!
Король. (рыдает, потрясая запиской). Сюда! Все ко мне!
Сбегаются придворные и охрана.  
Король.  (рвет записку в клочья, прчитая.) Такая, сякая…
Все. ( переговариваясь) Сбежала из дворца, сбежала из дворца.
Король.  Такая! Сякая!
Все.  ( переговариваясь) Расстроила отца, расстроила отца…
 Король и придворные

Действие второе. Картина пятая.
На авансцене появляется Шут.
Шут:     Король хочет разлучить влюбленных и вернуть её Высочество во дворец. Для 
этого он вызвал Гениального Сыщика. Несмотря на то, что дело нешуточное,
я этого Гениального Сыщика подкараулю! ( Приложив ладони рупором, кричит)         
Караул! Караул!
Прибегает Начальник охраны и маленький охранник.
Начальник охраны. Караул прибыл!
Шут:        Его Величество с некоторых пор такой рассеянный, бегал по росе босиком, и у 
него начался насморк со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Приказано 
никого, даже Гениального Сыщика, не впускать, а то у его Величества голова идет кругом.
Начальник охраны. Кругом!
Маленький охранник. Кругом! 
Начальник охраны. Кругом! Кругом!
Охрана разбегается. Шут остается один. Появляется Гениальный Сыщик.
Сыщик. Король принимает- знак вопроса.
Шут:      Принимает. Ему прописано принимать порошки. а вы кто такой? 
Сыщик. Я - тире- Сыщик- точка.
Шут:      Тогда придется стереть Вас в порошок.  
Сыщик. Понял. точка. Шут острит. Запятая. острые ощущения- привык. Точка.
Шут:      Точка, точка, запятая, вышла рожица кривая. Я вас правильно понял?  
Сыщик. О, йес!
Занавес.
Песня Гениального Сыщика
Король.  Гениальный Сыщик! Мое Величество умоляет Вас вернуть её высочество во дворец.
Сыщик. Понял. точка. Особые приметы дочки. Две точки.
Король.  Особые? Она у меня такая. такая…
Шут:       Такая – сякая… 
Король.   Такая особенная, точь-в-точь, как её мамаша. Та однажды тоже…
Сыщик.  Папаша, не отвлекайтесь! Восклицательный знак.
Король.  Ну, какие у нее особые приметы? Моя дочь попала в дурную компанию…
Сыщик. Разбойники – вопросительный, восклицательный.
Король.  Хуже! Звери, а не люди! Есть один человек, да и тот артист!
Сыщик. Не понял. Три точки!
Король.  Что ж тут непонятного; таскаются по дорогам с ослом, котом, псом и петухом и 
           фокусничают.
Сыщик. Понял. Приступаю розыскам уверен успехе надеюсь приличное вознаграждение 
               целую. Сыщик.
 Сыщик стремительно целует Короля.
Король.  Ап-чхи!
Сыщик. Точка.
Шут:      Зараза к заразе не пристает.  
Занавес.
На авансцену, опираясь на клюку, выходит сгорбленная старушка- нищенка в живописных лохмотьях. За  спиной на пеньковой веревке болтается огромная торба. Лицо нищенки плохо различимо под залатанным платком.
Нищенка.(останавливаясь, четко в зал). Нищая я. Точка.
Нищенка лезет за пазуху, достает вороненый кольт и перекладывает его в задний карман брюк. Уходит.
Занавес открывается.
Картина шестая.
На лужайке стоит повозка, убранная цветами, разноцветными лентами, воздушными шарами. На повозке в торжественной позе с лентой через плечо стоит Петух. Перед повозкой, держась за руки, стоят Трубадур и принцесса. Чуть позади них- Кот, Пес и Осел.
Когда занавес открывается, все аплодируют Петуху.
Петух. Хм-хм! и в заключение моей торжественной речи от имени и по поручению Осла, Кота, Пса и себя лично разрешите пожелать Вам большого счастья и начать ко…ко…ко…
Кот. Конкретней!
Пес. Короче!
Осел. Внимание, снимаю!
Осел снимает Петуха с повозки.
Петух. Ко…ко…ко…Концерт начинается!
Свадьба
На сцену выходит нищенка. Неловкая пауза.
Нищенка. Нищая я. Точка. А вы кто такие будете?
Трубадур. Мы- бродячие артисты.
Нищенка. А что вы тут делаете? Вопросительный знак.
Петух.       Свадьбу празднуем, бабушка.
Нищенка. Эх, молодежь! Разве так свадьбу справляют? Запятая. Вот в наше время…
И начинается бешеный эксцентрический танец. 
 Веселый танец
Нищенка валится на траву. Друзья обступают « старушку», склоняются над ней.
Принцесса. Бабушка, чем Вам помочь?
Нищенка.   Найдите в лесу травку заветную, столетник называется. Мне без нее точка.
Трубадур. Сейчас, сейчас, бабушка, мы тебя в повозку перенесем.
Переносят нищенку в повозку.
Принцесса. Друзья, бегите скорее в лес, найдите столетник, а я со старушкой останусь.
Нищенка.   Пригляди за мной, девушка.
Друзья разбегаются в разные стороны. Принцесса остается у повозки.
Нищенка. Иди сюда, дочка моя, помоги мне, убогой, торбу с плеч снять.
Принцесса. Иду, бабушка.
Принцесса скрывается в повозке. Раздается отрывистый вскрик Принцессы и голос сыщика « Именем Короля». Из повозки выпрыгивает «нищенка», взваливает себе на спину мешок, в котором барахтается Принцесса и убегает со сцены. 
Нищенка. Проворнее макаки, Выносливей вола.
              А нюх, как у собаки, А глаз, как у орла.
               Точка.
Друзья один за другим возвращаются на лужайку. У каждого в руках стебелек столетника. Все подходят к повозке и заглядывают внутрь. Издали доносится бешеный стук копыт и крик Принцессы6 « Спасите! На помощь!»
Трубадур. Это её голос! Скорее в погоню!
Все. В погоню! В погоню!
Погоня
На авансцене снова появляется Сыщик с мешком, стучит в ворота.
Начальник охраны. Пароль?
Сыщик. Ох, рано!
Начальник охраны. Встает охрана! Что в мешке?
Сыщик. Пропустите, не мешкая.
Начальник охраны. Предъявить в развернутом виде.
Сыщик быстро снимает с принцессы мешок.
Начальник охраны. Вот так вид!
Маленький охранник. Развернулись события…
Принцесса.                 Дураки!
Начальник охраны. Не забыли нас, ваше Высочество!
Маленький охранник. Сразу признали.
Появляются Трубадур и его друзья.
Принцесса. Друзья! Я здесь! На помощь!
Сыщик подталкивает Принцессу за занавес, и вместе с охранниками они скрываются. 
Трубадур стучит в ворота.
Начальник охраны. Пароль?
Трубадур. Отпустите Принцессу! Мы любим друг друга! Мы должны быть  вместе!
Начальник охраны. Знай своё место , бродяга! Да за нашу Принцессу заморский принц сватается и китайский апельсин!
Маленький охранник. Китайский мандарин!
Начальник охраны. Китайский апельсин- мандарин, в общем, хороший фрукт! Не видать тебе Принцессы, как своих ушей! Заруби это себе на носу! А то получишь…
Маленький охранник. Не в бровь, а в глаз!
Скрываются.
Осел. Вот так положение!
Пес. (Трубадуру) Не расстраивайся! Из любого положения есть выход!
Кот. А если есть выход, значит должен быть и вход!
Петух. Давайте обойдем стены замка и попробуем пробраться во дворец.
Уходят.
Занавес открывается.

----------

Atalia (07.09.2018), Elena1959 (08.04.2016), qwertyui (15.01.2021), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), юлясанна (06.09.2016)

----------


## ruzyaka

Картина седьмая.
Комната Принцессы. Закрытые ставни окна. Принцесса сидит у клавесина, опустив голову.
У её ног- Шут.
Принцесса. Какой противный этот Сыщик!
Шут.            Да, моя бедная девочка, у тебя сегодня был насыщенный день.
Принцесса. Где сейчас мои милые друзья? Мне было с ними так хорошо, так весело!...
Шут.            Тебе надо уснуть. я верю что утро будет добрым.
Принцесса. Не до сна мне сейчас, милый Шут. Не могу я забыть веселого Трубадура. 
                     Так и стоит перед глазами, как живой…
 Рядом с Принцессой, как из под земли появляется Трубадур.
Серенада Трубадура
Трубадур исчезает.
Принцесса. (приняв прежнюю позу, как бы продолжая разговор) Так и стоит перед глазами, как живой, и кажется мне, что я слышу его голос.
Принцесса снимает крышку клавесина и наигрывает мелодию « Серенады».
Вбегает глупый Король
Дуэт Принцессы и Короля
Король.   Ах так! Тогда слушай мою королевскую волю!
Шут.      Воля Короля- неволя для подданных.
Король.   Быть тебе женой заморского принца! Завтра он будет здесь, и твоя судьба 
               решена, дочка! Точка.
Шут.      А по-моему, вопросительный знак.
Король разгневанный удаляется.
Принцесса. ( в слезах). Ты слышал? Я скорее умру, чем стану женой заморского принца! Я 
                     не знаю, что делать!
Шут.           А я знаю. Ложись спать, а завтра утром, когда приедет заморский принц, 
                    внимательно вглядись в его лицо. Может быть оно покажется тебе знакомым...
Принцесса.  Ты меня удивляешь!
Шут.          Ничего удивительного. В сказках еще не то бывает.
Занавес. 
На авансцене- Трубадур и его друзья.
Трубадур. Стену лбом не прошибешь. Как же нам в этот раз обмануть Короля?
Осел.         Давайте опять притворимся разбойниками. « Как известно, мы народ 
                       горячий…»
Кот.          Не горячись!
Пес.          Разбойники здесь не помогут.
Петух.      Ко-ко-ко…
Трубадур. ( прикрывая ему ладонью рот). Тс!
Друзья прячутся.
На просцениум выходят разбойники во главе с Атаманшей. За плечами у них набитые до отказа рюкзаки.
Вторая песня разбойников
Атаманша.  Хотел заморский принц с нашей Принцессой встретится, а повстречался со мной! Ха-ха!
Все хохочут.
Второй разбойник. Встреча прошла в теплой обстановке, можно сказать, в горячей. 
Без невесты остался.
Первый разбойник. Без гроша остался!
Второй разбойник. Без сапог остался!
Третий разбойник. Остался с носом! С разбитым конечно!
Атаманша.( Первому разбойнику) Хороший прием ты ему устроил!
Первый разбойник. Иностранный! Это тебе не топорная работа. (Первый разбойник демонстрирует на Третьем иностранный прием борьбы.) Вуаля!
Третий разбойник.(падая с криком). О-ля-ля!
Атаманша.               Ну, братцы-разбойнички! Добычу умножили, теперь делить будем  
Второй разбойник. Умножили- поделили. Люблю я эту арифметику!
Разбойники развязывают рюкзаки и достают разнообразную богатую одежду.
Третий разбойник.(вынимая из рюкзака большую толстую книгу, уважительно). Большая 
 Литература!
Третий разбойник открывает книгу и с увлечением читает, беззвучно шевеля губами.
Остальные некоторое время молча наблюдают за ним.
Первый разбойник. Кончай читать! Умрешь!
Третий разбойник захлопывает книгу- облако пыли.
Атаманша.            Тоже мне, книголюб! Только пыль в глаза пускаешь!
Из-за сцены доносится пение петуха.
Атаманша.            Петух пропел! Скоро солнце взойдет. Вот что, братцы- разбойнички:
Спрячем-ка мы все это в малину, а делить будем следующей ночью.
Прячут одежду.
Третий разбойник. Не жизнь, а малина!
Атаманша.  ( грубо отнимая ягодку). Моя ягодка!
Разбойники, запевая «Не желаем жить, эх! по-другому…», уходят.
Трубадур. (выходя из укрытия). Нет, разбойники! Вы ошибаетесь! Встретится 
заморский принц со своей невестой!
Друзья достают припрятанное добро и со смехом наряжаются в заморские одежды.
Трубадур. Я – заморский принц, а вы- моя свита.
Петух.       Ко-ко-ко…
Кот.           Костюмированный бал?
Пес.           Комбинация?
Осел.         Колоссально?
Петух.       Да нет! Комедия!
Трубадур. Солнце взошло!
Уходят.
Занавес закрывается.

Картина восьмая.
Площадь перед дворцом. На площадь выбегают Начальник охраны и Маленький охранник.
Начальник охраны. Ваше Величество! Ваше Величество!
В окне дворца показывается Король.
Маленький охранник. Заморский принц у ворот!
Начальник охраны.    Я ему говорю: предъявите в развернутом виде, а он что-то не
по-нашему лопочет. И свита у него какая-то странная.
Маленький охранник. Иностранная!
Начальник охраны.     Странная- иностранная свита у него.
Король. Немедленно впустить! В жизне не видал таких болванов!
Охранники. ( убегают сломя голову). Есть. (За сцеой). Добро пожаловать, господа                  
иностранные болваны, наш король не видал вас в жизни…
На площадь в сопровождении охранников выходит Трубадур, наряженный заморским принцем, и его друзья- «заморская свита».   Навстречу с дворцовой галереи спускается Король в сопровождении придворных.
Звезды континента
Взаимные поклоны и расшаркивания. Неловкая затянувшаяся пауза.
Король.     (оглядывая «заморских гостей» и решая, что «Принц»- это переодетый Осел ,устремляясь
                   к нему и представляясь). Король!
Кот.           (преграждая дорогу Королю и указывая на Трубадура). Его Высочество заморский
                   Принц!
Трубадур раскланивается.
Король.   Принц…( Подходит у Трубадуру и, встав на цыпочки, звонко целует долгожданного
                 гостя в щеку). Э-э-э… Что новенького за морем?
Трубадур. (очень серьезно) Глупейшэн королейшэн.
Король.   Что? Что?
Кот.     ( выступая вперед). Его Высочество, заморский принц сказал, что за морем все
              новенькое.
Неловкая пауза.
Король.   Э…э..э… Надеюсь, путешествие было приятным?
Трубадур. Болтунейшэн.
Кот.           Его Высочество сказал, что Ваше королевство ему очень понравилось: у Вас
                   такие большие дороги, такие дремучие леса! Но больше всего ему понравились
                   Вы, ваше Величество!
Трубадур. (как бы подтверждая) Старейшэн дуракейшэн!  
Король.     Благодарю его Высочество! Он мне тоже сразу понравился.
Трубадур. (Коту) Сказейшэн Глупейшэн Королейшэн позовейшэн Принцессейшэн!
Кот.           Какое нетерпение! Ваше Величество, его Высочество желает видеть её 
                   Высочество!
Король.    (придворным) Фрейлены, пригласите сюда Принцессу.
Фрейлины бегут за Принцессой, Король разглядывает свиту «Принца».
Король.   Как мы отстали от моды! ( Ослу). Какие у вас очаровательные туфли!
Осел.       Копытейшэн…
Король.   ( Псу) Это что за прекрасный мех?
Пес.         Шерстейшэн собакейшэн.
Король.   ( Петуху). Чудесное перо. Какой мастер Вам его вставил?
Петух.     Ко..ко..ко…
Кот.        Эйшэн!
Король.   Понятно! Эйшэн! Это звучит! ( Появляется Принцесса, которую ведет Шут. Сзади
                фрейлины.) Моя дочь, единственная наследница престола! Позвольте представить!
Шут.       Представление продолжается. (Поклоны, расшаркивания). Смелее, лучшая из   
                 Принцесс! Разве ты не узнаешь своего Принца?
Принцесса вглядывается в Трубадура.
Принцесса. ( узнав его) Ах!
Король.       Ваше Высочество! Вы поразили мою дочь с первого взгляда.
Шут.            Это поразительно только на первый взгляд.
Трубадур. Принцессейшэн, Вы согласейшэн быть моей женейшэн?
Принцесса. ( Нежно) Сгласейшэн, мой дорогейшэн!
Король.       Эйшэн! Эйшэн! Она у меня такая способная! На все способна.
Кот.            Ваше Величество! По нашим заморским обычаям, если двое любят друг друга,
надо немедленно отпраздновать свадьбу.
Король.     К свадьбе все готово!
Король хлопает в ладоши. На Принцессу надевают фату.
Шут.       Король готов на все!
Король.   Вынести сюда трон!
Шут.       Король тронулся!
Стражники выносят королевский трон.
Король.    Дети мои! Перед королевским троном торжественно объявляю вас мужем и женой! Музыкейшэн!
Принцесса и Трубадур целуются. Общее ликование.
Кот. Ваше Величество! У нас есть заморский обычай: сразу же после свадьбы молодые 
              отправляются в свадебное путешествие.
Король.    Я согласен. Теперь мне нечего беспокоится. А то, представьте себе, приснился 
 мне сегодня неприятный сон: будто бы моя дочь все-таки встретилась с этим 
бродячим артистом, и я сам был на их свадьбе. А потом, представьте себе,
приснилось мне, что Прекрасная Принцесса вместе с Трубадуром и его друзьями
навсегда уехала из дворца. К чему бы это?
Шут.      К счастью!
Все вместе. К счастью!
Финальная песня
Шут.      Вот и все! Финита ля ко-ко..ко…
Занавес.

----------

Elena1959 (08.04.2016), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), юлясанна (06.09.2016)

----------


## Зeмkа

> Пожалуйста, "Волк и 7 козлят", "Глупый маленький мышонок".


Мышонка надо поискать на работе, а Козлят нашла. Печатались в Дошкольном воспитании давненько.
Сначала идёт маленький концерт - стихи. песня, стихи танец. игры. 
Но наши ребята умеют не только петь. играть и танцевать, они хотят вам сказку показать.
дети одевают костюмы.
Вед: Там, где речка-баловница по камням течёт-струится,
        Там, где лес густой шумит, дом бревенчатый стоит.
        Подойду-ка я к окошку и послушаю немножко...
        тишина... Все крепко спят... Коза баюкает козлят.
Звучит колыбельная. Коза ходит и собирает засыпающих козлят в домик.
Влетают сороки.
1 сорока: Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу,
              Ой, что знаю, что скажу
              Серый волк здесь пробегал, по секрету мне сказал,
              Что сегодня всех подряд переловит он козлят.
2 сорока: Зубы точит. точит, точит, 
              Съесть их хочет, хочет, хочет.
Вместе: Ой, беда, беда, беда!
Улетают.
Коза: (выходит их домика) Козлятушки, пора вставать,
         Глазки надо открывать.
Потягиваясь, козлята выходят из домика.
Коза: Милые мои козлята, я на ярмарку спешу.
        Каша здесь, капуста рядом. Ешьте. очень вас прошу.
Козлята: Не волнуйся, всё съедим, мы одни здесь посидим.
Коза: Ох, волнуюсь я за вас. слёзы капают из глаз.
        Открывайте двери, если вам спою такую песню.
"Динь-дон. я ваша мама (2 раза), вот мой дом.
Динь-дон, маму встречайте всемером. 
Уходит.
1 козлёнок: Жаль. что мама в лес ушла.
2 к.: У неё свои дела.
3 к.; Целый день опять без мамы. (плачет)
4 к.: Ну не хнычь. не будь упрямым.
5 к.: В дом. козлята! Дверь закроем...
Все: И такое там устроим!
бесятся.
Влетают сороки: Эй, козлята. тише, тише.
                        Смех ваш глупый прекратите, тихо в домике сидите.
Загоняют козлят в дом, улетают.
Входит Волк, поёт за Козу.
1 к.: Это, козлята, волк. Я его сразу узнала. Убирайся вон! 
(кидает шишкой) Я за тобой слежу. всё про тебя расскажу.
Волк:Тук, тук. тук. тук-тук-тук! Отворите, я ваш друг.
        Попросила ваша мать вам корзинку передать.
        В ней брусника. земляника. свежий мёд душистый.
        Эй, козлята. эй, ребята. открывайте быстро!
1 к.: Ой, как хочется клубники...
2 к.: Мёда. сладкой земляники.
3 к.: Нет, козлятам волк не друг, что за гости утром вдруг.
4 к.: Прочь о  наших дверей. уходи в лес скорей!
Волк: Ну, козлятушки. смотрите, Волка не перехитрите . Уходит.
Влетают сороки. 
1 сорока: Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу,
              Ой, что знаю, что скажу.
              Пробегала здесь лисичка, напевала по привычке.
2 сорока: Её песенка простая и чудесная такая.
              Сейчас лисичка в дом придёт.
              Учить вас музыке начнёт.
Улетают. Входит Лиса. поёт. козлята подхватывают её песню и в конце обнимаются.
Лиса: Ну хватит, хватит обниматься. пора за дело приниматься.
         Садитесь быстро по рядам. а я вопросы вам задам.
        Козлёнок До здесь? - Да.
       --------Ре
   и т.д. 
         ----Си? Где козлёнок Си?
Козлёнок выбегает из домика:Простите, что я на урок опоздал, 
                                          Тетрадку свою очень долго искал.
Лиса: Ай-я-яй! Опять опаздываешь? Иди на место.
         А ну-ка, братцы и сестрички, откроцте первую страничку.
         Знакома песня вам такая?
Козлята: Про козлика мы песню знаем.
Берут инструменты, играют и поют "Жил-был у бабушки..."
В конце один козлик плачет.
Лиса: А ты почему плачешь?
Козлик: Козлика жалко!
Лиса: Купался в речке без опаски, о нём не плачь и вытри глазки.
         Урок окончен детвора. А вам обедать уж пора!
Лиса уходит.
Козлята уходят в домик.
Входит Волк в форме почтальона, стучит.
1 к.: Кто там?
Волк: Почта! Здесь живут Козловы?
1 к.: Здесь!
Волк: Все на мете? Все здоровы?
Козлята: Все!
Волк: Вам, Козловы, телеграмма.
2 к.: Нам её прислала мама?
Волк: Нет, её бабуля шлёт, что в лесу одна живёт.
        Шлёт в придачу 100 рублей, распишитесь поскорей.
Заходит в дом, крики, шум, беготня по всему залу.
Вед: Хлопну я сейчас в ладоши, позову своих ребят, 
      дети за руки беритесь, в круг широкий становитесь!
     Эй,  козлята. в круг скорей! 
Игра  "Догони" В конце Волка падает, хватается за голову. воет.
Волк: Ох, устал я. не могу. ноги больше не бегут
Коза: Что за шум, беда случилась? 
Козлята бегут к ней: Мама, мама!
Коза: Что, козлята, приключилось?
 - Серый Волк на нас напал, съесть козлят он обещал!
Волк: Простите. тётя Маша, не трону деток Ваших,
         Буду с ними я дружить, песни петь и молоко пить.
Коза: Хорошо, тебя прощаю. а козляток поругаю:
         Говорила вам - сидите и из дома не ходите.
Козлята: Мамочка. прости нас пожалуйста, 
             Мы больше не будем. мы так тебя любим.
Песня "Мама целый день для на хлопочет"
Коза: Ах, вы мои милые. мои дорогоие детки! Как я вас люблю!
Песня "Мама-первое слово"

----------

Azara (29.05.2021), futnik (21.01.2020), larisakoly (17.08.2018), sveta.svetlana (19.11.2020), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), Наталья Архангельская (08.01.2022), НаташаСокол (26.10.2019)

----------


## Иника

*«Золотой гусь»*
Музыкальная сказка по мотивам сказки братьев Гримм

Действующие лица: Ведущая — взрослый. Царь. Царевна Несмеяна. Глашатаи. Иван. Старушка. Мушкетеры. Барышни. Придворный. Дамы. Кавалеры. Дрессировщик
Пудели. Гости из Италии. Факир. Гости с Востока. Золотой гусь-  дети

На сцене декорации царского терема.
Ведущая.      Не на небе — на земле, В тридесятой стороне, 
Жил-был царь — Стороны той государь! 
Был царем он настоящим, Умным, добрым, работящим.
 Рано-рано он вставал, Сделать много успевал.
Выходит царь с большой кистью и ведром.
Звучит песня из мультфильма «Вовка в тридевятом царстве» («Крашу, крашу я заборы...»).
На крыльцо выходит Царевна Несмеяна.
Несмеяна.    Эй, папаня, скучновато, Подевались все куда-то!
Плакать хочется, рыдать, Слезы лить да горевать. 
Царь.    Ты б, царевна, не грустила, Не хныкала, не ныла —
Посетила б огород, Поводила б хоровод,
Вон как девушки поют, Плавно хоровод ведут.
Появляются девушки под мелодию русской народной песни «Ой, вставала я ранешенько»,
ведут хоровод.
Несмеяна (машет рукой). Мне горланить неохота, Плакать я начну в два счета.
Пусть меня повеселят — Гостей заморских пригласят.
 Царь (радостно). Это дело поправимо,
(в сторону) Скоморохов сюда, живо!
Выбегают скоморохи.
Царь.     Всему свету объявите Да подробно расскажите: 
Царь зовет к себе гостей Из далеких волостей 
Утешать царевну-дочь. Просит всех ему помочь. 
Лишь царевна засмеется, Звонким хохотом зальется —
 Одарю я молодца Лучше родного отца.
Царь подает Несмеяне руку, та кладет на нее свою руку, и они уходят.
Скоморохи повторяют.
Скоморох.   Царь зовет к себе гостей  Из далеких волостей. 
Кто царевну насмешит, Дочку кто развеселит, —
 То он одарит младца Лучше родного отца.
Скоморохи уходят со сцены. У центральной стены появляются декорации крестьянской избы.
Иван слезает с печи.
Иван.     Что-то холодно в дому, Почему? Я не пойму!
 Надо печку мне разжечь, Руки, ноги отогреть.
Ищет дрова, но не находит.
Иван.    Плохо дело у меня, Нету дров, и нет огня.
Надо собираться, В лес мне отправляться.
Иван под музыку идет по лесу. Исполняется «Танец елочек» (см. сказку «Царевна-лягушка»).
Иван останавливается, садится на пенек.
Иван.  До обеда не управлюсь, На полянке подзаправлюсь.
 Вот вода, а вот и хлеб — Будет славный мне обед!
Иван сидит на пеньке и ест, мимо идет старушка.
Старушка.   Старость — не в радость, Болезни — беда! 
Дорожка извилиста, Горка крута. 
Смилуйся, Ваня, Мне помоги,
 Котомку сними Да меня накорми.
Иван помогает старушке.
Иван.     Бабушка, меня послушай, Нечего в котомке кушать:
 Есть вода да черствый хлеб, Вот и скудный мой обед.
Он достает из котомки узелок и развязывает его. Удивляется.
Иван.          Что за чудо из чудес?
Пирожки здесь с мясом есть, Мигом вас я накормлю, Сладким квасом напою.
Иван дает старушке пирожок и чашку с квасом.
Старушка.         Ах, спасибо, Ваня-свет!
Очень вкусный был обед. Всем мечтам желаю сбыться, 
А плохому испариться.
Старушка уходит.
Иван.    Есть желание одно —Делать людям лишь добро, 
Чтоб с любимой повстречаться И вовек не расставаться.
 Хоть не очень-то охота, Только ждет меня работа.
Рубит дерево, оно падает, и в его корнях Иван видит Золотого гуся.
Иван (удивленно). Мать честная, глянь-ка, гусь!
До тебя я доберусь.
Иван вытаскивает Гуся из-под дерева и ставит на землю.
Иван.   Гусь — волшебный, может быть? Может он заговорить?
 Гусь.   Дан тебе, Иван, на славу, Людям добрым на забаву.
Счастье принести могу И в беде я помогу.
Ты меня с собой возьми, Путешествовать иди. 
Иван.    Да, ты явно не простой, Гусь волшебный, золотой.
Я послушаюсь совета И пойду по белу свету.
В зал заходят три мушкетера. Звучит «Песня мушкетеров» из кинофильма «Три мушкетера»
Иван. Как поете вы умело!
1-й мушкетер. Что тебе, наглец, за дело?
В нашу песню влезть посмел —Вызываем на дуэль!
Иван. С вами драться не берусь, Мне мешает этот гусь!
2-й. Гусь-то, видно, не простой? Он же, братцы, золотой!
Иван  (хвастливо). Гусь из золота — живой, Только он не ваш, а мой! 
1-й мушкетер.   Ты, Ивашка, все наврал! Ты гуся в селе украл!
Мы пойдем сейчас все вместе И вернем гуся на место.
Мушкетеры тянут руки к Гусю и лишь только дотрагиваются до него, как прилипают. Иван уходит из зала с мушкетерами. 
Под музыку кадрили в зал входят три барышни.
1-я барышня (хвастается). Вы послушайте, подружки, 
У меня есть завитушки.
Челку лихо завила Да на улицу пошла.
 2-я барышня.    Удивила ты, подружка, Нас своею завитушкой.
Вот на шляпе-то узор, Как у самого Диор! 
3-я барышня.     Платье, видишь, от кутюр, Украшение — велюр.
Мы красотки, что сказать! А давайте танцевать!
Исполняется «Танец хвастливых барышень». В зал заходит Иван и три мушкетера.
1-я барышня. Посмотрите, мушкетеры! Все при них — плащи и шпоры!
2 –я. Мушкетеры, к нам идите, С нами весело спляшите.
1 –й мушкетер. В танце б вам не отказали, Но прилипли мы, видали?
2-й мушкетер. От него не отойти, Так все рядышком в пути.
 3-й мушкетер. Подойдите, посмотрите, Только в руки не берите.
Вы прилипнете тот час, И не оторвем мы вас.
Девушки подходят и с любопытством рассматривают Гуся. Они прилипают к мушкетерам.
1-я барышня. Мушкетеры, помогите, От себя нас отлепите. 
2-я барышня. Юбка модная помнется, Хвастать ею не придется.
 3-я барышня. Надо нам идти домой, А идем мы за тобой.
Иван идет и поет «Песню веселых путешественников» (слова Н. Зарецкой).
Все идут за Иваном и выходят из зала. Звучит грамзапись горна. У центральной стены ставится трон. На него садится царь, а рядом Несмеяна. Поодаль стоят дамы и кавалеры.
Придворный.   Господа, «Менуэт»!
Дети — дамы и кавалеры — танцуют «Менуэт» (музыка Поля Мориа, композиция движений А. Бурениной)*. Кавалеры сажают дам на свои места.
Придворный.   Внимание! Внимание! Дрессировщик из Германии, 
С пуделями белыми, Умными и смелыми.
Номер с дрессированными пуделями исполняют дети.
Царь.   Дочка, глянь-ка, пуделятки —Как кудрявые ягнятки! 
Прыгают, считают, А как звонко лают.
Несмеяна (недовольно). Что мне скучные собачки — 
Только б выпросить подачку. 
Пред глазами мельтешат И не лают, а визжат.
Дрессировщик кланяется и уходит.
Придворный. Невидаль из-за границы — Танец греческой столицы.
Исполняется танец «Сиртаки» (музыка М. Теодоракиса в исполнении Ф. Гойи)**. Танцоры уходят.
Придворный. К вам факир и чародей! 
Царь.  Ой, проси его скорей. Пусть колдует здесь тот час 
И развеселит всех нас!
Факир показывает 2—3 несложных фокуса***.
Несмеяна.       Тятя, все вдруг исчезает Да в коробке пропадает!
Вдруг он чары наведет И корону заберет! 
Царь {придворному). С глаз долой его веди! Да смотри за ним, смотри!
Факир уходит.
Придворный. Объявился гость восточный, Он почтенный, важный очень. 
А девицы-то в шальварах, В разноцветных покрывалах.
Исполняется «Восточный танец (песня группы «На-на» «Фаина», композиция движений Г. Колодницкого)*.
Султан. Ах, принцесса, маков цвет, Вас прекрасней в мире нет!
В мой прославленный гарем Надо множество царевн!
Стань любимою женой, Будешь счастлива со мной! 
Царь.   Ах ты, бестия с Востока, Ты достоин лишь упрека.
У меня ведь дочь одна, Так румяна и бела. 
Несмеяна. Не поеду на Восток, До Востока путь далек!
На кого покину Русь? Нет уж, здесь я остаюсь.
Входит Ваня с Гусем, с мушкетерами и барышнями. Она показывает на гуся, который находится рядом с Иваном.
Несмеяна.   Мне милее этот гусь. 
Царь.   Принц ты будешь али царь? Может, будешь государь? 
Иван.   Я не царь, не господин, И у мамы сын один. 
Царь.   Что с тобой произошло? Всех с собой привел почто?
Иван.  Я с собою их не звал, Гусь их мой заколдовал!
Под веселую музыку Иван идет по залу, а за ним плетутся усталые мушкетеры и барышни. Несмеяна начинает смеяться.
Иван.   Хватит плакать и реветь, Лучше будем песни петь!
 Раз, два, три, четыре, пять — Выходите танцевать!
Гусь садится около царя. Иван приглашает Несмеяну, а мушкетеры — барышень. Все танцуют «Кадриль» (музыка В. Бухвостова).

----------

Barthez 080887 (14.01.2019), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), мария1958 (15.01.2020), Марьванна (17.02.2019), Олеся Литовченко (15.09.2016)

----------


## elenasaf

*Дети в роще*
(Музыкальная   пьеса  по   одноименной сказке К. Д. Ушинского.)

Лесная поляна. М а л ь ч и к  и  д е в о ч к а  с книжками в руках выходят на сцену.
М а л ь ч и к (напевает)
Солнце встало рано-рано, 
Посмотри, как хорошо кругом, 
Мы выходим на поляну, 
Песенку поем. 
Д е в о ч к а {напевает) 
Мы гуляем спозаранку, 
Не страшны нам ни жара, ни гром, 
Бросим книжки на полянку, 
В школу не пойдем! 
М а л ь ч и к
В школе ныне скучно, душно, 
Здесь — птенцы поют, послушай! 
П  т  е  н  ц  ы   (вылетают, танцуют, поют)
Мы поем, летаем и поем, 
Мы танцуем и порхаем, 
Как прекрасно в это утро 
Прыгать и кружиться, 
Петь и танцевать!  
Улетают 
М а л ь ч и к
Здесь кудрявые березки 
И зеленые кусты, 
Скачут белочки-подростки,
И везде растут цветы! 
Д е в о ч к а 
Не придумать лучше, проще —	
Остаемся в этой роще!    
_Выползает неуклюжий ж у к_
Ж у к
Я золотистый, маленький,
В земле вожусь весь день,
Усами быстро двигаю, 
Работать мне не лень.	
М а л ь ч и к
Поиграй-ка с нами, жук! 
Д е в о ч к а 
Будешь нам хороший друг! 
Ж у к
Что вы, что вы, нет-нет-нет!
Я ищу себе обед,
Нынче очень тороплюсь
И вообще — я вас боюсь!
 Ж у к  улетает, появляется п ч е л а
П ч е л а (noет)
Я мохнатая пчела,
Золотистая пчела,
Я летаю по цветам,
И нектар беру я там.
М а л ь ч и к
Что же делаешь с ним ты?
П ч е л а (про себя).
Ах, как пахнут здесь цветы!
(Поет мальчику)
Я нектар беру в свой дом,   
Ульем мы его зовем,	
И готовлю там я мед,
Мед мой пасечник берет.
Д е в о ч к а 
Хочешь с нами поиграть?
Надоело ведь летать!
П ч е л а 
Что вы, что вы, я спешу,
Вас понять меня прошу, 
Столько дел тут у меня —
Нет покоя мне ни дня! 
Улетает
Д е в о ч к а 
Ну куда ты улетаешь?
Может, все же поиграешь?
Выходит   м у р а в е й.   Он   тащит на плече соломинку.
М у р а в е й
Все тащу, тащу я эту ношу,
Тяжела она, но я ее не брошу,
Я себе построю дом,
Буду жить прекрасно в нем.
До чего ж соломинка большая,
Запыхался я, ее таская.
М а л ь ч и к
Может, вместе ношу потаскаем?
А потом немножко поиграем?
М у р а в е й
Никому соломинку не дам!
Дотащу ее до дому сам!
А   играть  мне   с  вами  некогда  теперь —
Я спешу построить в доме дверь.
М у р а в е й  уползает. Появляется б е л к а
Б е л к а
Я белочка-красавица,
Меня милее нет,
И всем зверятам нравится
Пушистый рыжий мех.
Прическа очень модная
И праздничный наряд,
И выгляжу сегодня я
Отлично, говорят.
Д е в о ч к а 
Ты прекрасна, весела,
Позабудь-ка про дела!
М а л ь ч и к
Поиграй-ка лучше с нами,
Будем верными друзьями!
Б е л к а
Я любила поиграть
И резва была когда-то,
Но орешки мне собрать
Надо на зиму, ребята.
Извините, не могу,
Может, после помогу. 
Убегает
Д е в о ч к а 
Скучно мне стало в роще гулять — 
С нами не хочет никто поиграть, 
Все говорят — потом да потом...
М а л ь ч и к
Может  быть,   мы   поиграем   с   цветком?
Входит  ц в е т о к
Ц в е т о к
Я  белый  и  нежный  цветок  земляники,
Сегодня мне некогда с вами играть,
А вы через месяц сюда загляните —
Я ягодкой красной здесь буду сиять.
Я   пользуюсь   нынче   прекрасной   погодой,
Чтоб  ягоду вкусную вырастить в  срок,
Ловлю я тепло, что дает мне природа,
Готовлю свой сладкий питательный сок.
Уходит
Д е в о ч к а 
Видишь, он занят сегодня, как все.
Он умывается в чистой росе,
Ловит он ласковый солнечный свет,
Занят работой он — времени нет.
М а л ь ч и к	
Может быть, нужно еще поискать?     
Кто-нибудь сможет сейчас поиграть?   
Видишь, вон голубь на ветке сидит?
Выходит  г о л  у б ь
Д е в о ч к а 
Кажется, он почему-то сердит!
Г о л у б ь
Долго смотрю я на вас  в этот день,
Вижу — учиться сегодня вам лень.
Ах вы, ленивцы, вам скучно сейчас,
Кто ж не велел вам идти в школьный класс?
Я говорить с вами долго не буду,
Дело найду я всегда и повсюду,
Много набрал в это утро я веток —
Строю гнездо я для маленьких деток.
Улетает
Д е в о ч к а 
Нужно   нам   было   бы   в   школу   пойти, 
После могли бы и в рощу зайти...
Выскакивает  з а я ц 
М а л ь ч и к
Стой-ка, стой-ка, белый зайка,
Ну-ка с нами поиграй-ка!
З а я ц
Я зайчик, чистюля, прекрасен и бел,
Искрится на солнышке чистый мой  мех.
С утра я работал немало —
Морковки поел до отвала,
Спешу к ручейку я умыться —
Мне некогда с вами  возиться.   
Убегает
М а л ь ч и к
Бежит к ручейку. Не пойти ли и нам?
Мы, может, найдем развлечение там?
Дети убегают вслед за зайцем.
Появляется   р у ч е й 
Р у ч е й
Я бегу, бегу, бегу, 
Песню прожурчать могу. 
Я журчу, журчу, журчу — 
Пробежать весь мир хочу.
Появляются дети. 
М а л ь ч и к
Чем журчать между камнями — 
Поиграй-ка лучше с нами! 
Д е в о ч к а 
Отдыхаешь ты, ведь верно? 
Делать нечего, наверно? 
Р у ч е й
Посмотрите на меня —  
Я не отдыхал ни дня, 
Даже ночью нет покоя — 
Всех пою я, всех я мою, 
Лодки в реку я ношу, 
И пожары я тушу, 
Я верчу колеса мельниц. 
А лентяев и бездельниц 
Даже видеть не хочу — 
Мимо вас я прожурчу. 
Уходит
Д е в о ч к а 
И ручей сегодня занят. 
Кто же с нами поиграет? 
М а л ь ч и к
Ой, смотри, смотри скорей —
Вон на ветке соловей!	
Выходит  м а л и н о в к а 
Д е в о ч к а 
Где?
М а л ь ч и к
Да вот, на ветке клена, 
Где листвы полно зеленой! 
Д е в о ч к а 
Птичку, что ты видишь тут, 
Все малиновкой зовут. 
Как она мила, прелестна, 
И поет так интересно! 
М а л и н о в к а (поет)
На ветку с ветки я летаю 
И червячков там собираю, 
Я пользу приношу деревьям
И корм себе тем добываю. 
А для людей и для зверей 
Пою, чтоб было веселей
М а л ь ч и к
Эй, веселый запевала, 
Песен знаешь ты немало.
Делать нечего сейчас —
Спой-ка что-нибудь для нас!
М а л и н о в к а 
Как так — нечего мне делать?
Я затем лишь только пела,
Чтобы песенкой моей
Убаюкать мне детей.
Чтоб малюток покормить,
Надо мошек наловить.
Целый день для них летала —
Так сегодня я устала,
Крыльев не могу поднять.
Вам же — только бы играть!
Как не стыдно вам, ленивцы,
В школу не ходить, лениться,
Только бегать да играть,
Да другим во всем мешать!
Вы пойдите лучше в школу,
Где звонок звенит веселый,
Поработайте как надо —
Сами будете вы рады.
Отдохнуть лишь тем приятно,
Кто все сделал. Вам понятно?
Д е в о ч к а 
Ой, как стыдно, очень стыдно!
Говорит она обидно.
Но все правда — в этот день
Нам трудиться было лень.
М а л ь ч и к
Исправляться нужно нам —
Побежим-ка по делам!
Д е в о ч к а 
Мы, малиновка, сейчас
Побежим скорее в класс!
Мальчик.
Твой совет не позабудем —
Хорошо учиться будем! 
М а л и н о в к а   
Так и нужно, в добрый час,	
Пусть удача встретит вас!
Звучит музыка. Герои уходят за кулисы.
Эпилог
Под  звуки  музыки   все   актеры  по   очереди   с песней выходят на сцену. 
Д  е  т  и (по очереди)
Можно петь и веселиться.
И играть, и прыгать, и порхать.
Но сначала потрудиться,
После отдыхать.
_Заключительная песня_  
Делу время, делу время,  
А потехе час —
Вот такое золотое правило у нас.
Мы работы не боимся —
Дело есть у всех.
И конечно, очень злимся
Мы на неумех.
Делу время, делу время,
А потехе час —
Вот такое золотое правило у нас!

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020), Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## Иника

*НОВЫЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ БУРАТИНО*
Декорации: по краям сцены стоят ширмы, оформленные под театры Карабаса Барабаса и папы Карло, стулья, два столика, сундук.

*ПЕРВОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ*
(Под музыку «Тарантеллы» В.Гаврилина все участники спектакля вбегают в зал цепочкой, двигаются «змейкой», заполняя пространство сцены. На ходу выкрикиваются реплики.).
1-й горожанин: Спешите, спешите, не пропустите!
2-й горожанин: В новый театр бегите скорей! Вас ждут новые приключения Буратино...
Все (останавливаясь): И его друзей!
Буратино: Смотрите, папа Карло идет сюда!
(Входит папа Карло.)
Папа Карло: Приветствую, приветствую вас, мои юные друзья! (Поет песню на мотив «Пластилиновой вороны».)
Одну простую сказку, а может, и не сказку,
А может, не простую хотим вам рассказать.
Ее мы помним с детства, а может, и не с детства,
А может, и не помним, но будем вспоминать!
 Все (поют):    Однажды очень странный
Мальчишка деревянный.
В каморке папы Карло испортил полотно...
В дальнейших приключениях сыграло роль огромную,
Хоть было очень старое и ветхое оно! 
Папа Карло:  Финал известной сказки вы помните прекрасно — сидит в огромной луже и плачет Карабас... 
Все:  А что же будет дальше? Об этом мы расскажем,
А может быть, покажем, и может быть, сейчас! (Звучит музыка, все участники расходятся по своим местам. Куклы и Карло идут за свою ширму; по дороге убирают в сторону маленькую ширму, за которой в луже сидит Карабас Барабас.)
 Карабас Барабас (поет):
На сердце стужа, на сердце стужа!
Вот мой удел — большая лужа.
Всеми покинут и забыт...
А был когда-то знаменит!
 (Медленно встает, отряхивается, говорит.) Этот самозванец папа Карло открыл новый театр, у-у! И все мои куклы сбежали к нему! (Обращается к зрителям, показывая плетку.) А-а-а! Вы скажете, я с ними жестоко обращался! А что поделаешь — театр требует жертв! А мои зрители, мои дивные зрители! Их денежки рекой текли в мои карманы! А что теперь? (Поет.)
От конкурентов житья не стало,
В театре пусто и денег мало!
В моих карманах гуляет ветер,
Несчастней нет меня на свете! (Театрально рыдает, потом принимает решительный вид, говорит.) Но ничего! Я наберу новую труппу, и мы поставим новый спектакль. Эти неблагодарные куклы еще пожалеют, что покинули меня! (Речитатив Карабаса на фоне тремоло.)
Я знаменитый шоумен,
Я от искусства бизнесмен,
Талантов мне не занимать,
Я снова буду процветать! (Поет.)
О мой театр, о мой театр!
Пускай сегодня ты забыт.
Настанет день, настанет час!
Ты снова будешь знаменит!
И пусть вчера я проиграл,
Но это вовсе не финал!
(Под музыку пишет, бросая реплики: «объявление..., так..., хорошо..., ах, какой я хитрый», вешает объявление и уходит за ширму. Звучит «Полька», цепочкой выбегают куклы, танцуют, потом собираются в тесный кружок. Выходит лиса Алиса со столиком, на котором лежат карты, коробочка.)
Кот Базилио (протягивает шляпу): Подайте нищему слепому на пропитание! (Подходит к Артемону.) Подайте нищему слепому на пропитание! (Артемон кладет ему в шляпу косточку. Кот Базилио подходит к зрителям.) Подайте нищему слепому на пропитание!
Лиса Алиса: Гадаю на картах, гадаю на картах, предсказываю судьбу! (Куклы подбегают к ней.) Не создавайте очередь, подходите по одному! (К ней подбегает Коломбина, кладет монетку.) Вас ожидает свидание с червовым королем!
Коломбина: Скажите, а каков он на вид?
Лиса Алиса: Вопрос, конечно, интересный! А, вижу! У него длинный нос и он очень знаменит!
Коломбина: Ах! Это Буратино, ну прямо точь-в-точь! (Садится на скамейку возле театра, прихорашивается.)
Лиса Алиса (подбегающей Мальвине): Вас ожидает черная измена!
Мальвина: Ах!
Лиса Алиса: Ничем не могу помочь! (Мальвина уходит на скамейку, вытирая слезы. К  лисе подбегает Буратино, засовывает нос в карты.)
Опасайся человека с длинной черной бородой!
Буратино: Интересно, кто же это такой? (Разведя руки в стороны, идет к скамейке. К  лисе подходит Пьеро.)
Лиса Алиса: В сердечных делах вас ожидают пустые хлопоты!
Пьеро (схватившись за голову с театральным жестам): О, я несчастный!
Лиса Алиса: Молодой человек, позолоти ручку! (Пьеро кладет монетку.) Продолжайте свои литературные опыты - это поможет! (Подзывает пальчиком Артемона.) Сударь, средство от блох не желаете? (Артемон топает и с оскорбленным видом отходит.) Ну, как знаете!
(По ходу этой сцены Базилио протягивает шляпу к проходящим мимо куклам. Лиса манит его к себе.)
Базилио, смотри, какое небо голубое! (Кот смотрит на небо из-под ладони, лиса вытаскивает из его шляпы косточку, брезгливо смотрит на нее, с возгласом «Фу!» бросает косточку обратно в шляпу.)
Кот Базилио: Алиса, а оно действительно голубое! (Лиса смотрит из-под руки вверх: кот крадет у нее монетку.)
Арлекин: Ой, смотрите, что это такое? (Показывает на объявление, куклы подбегают. Читает.) Знаменитый доктор кукольных наук Кара-бас Барабас объявляет набор артистов в новую труппу. В члены жюри приглашаются знаменитые куклы: Буратино, Мальвина, Пьеро и др.
Коломбина: А кто это — «др.»?
Кот Базилио: Эх, молодежь! Это значит — и другие!
Коломбина: А другие — это мы, мы тоже члены жюри!
Кот Базилио (лисе): Бежим! Тут можно неплохо подзаработать! (Убегают.)
Карабас Барабас (за ширмой): Так, так, так! (Куклы в страхе отбегают к своему театру. Карабас выносит шкатулку и цифры на палочках. Обращается к Артемону, тот лязгает зубами. Карабас испуганно отдергивает руку, патом с опаской протягивает Артемону палочки.) Передайте это, пожалуйста, членам жюри! (Куклы садятся на скамейку, Артемон раздает цифры, Карабас, довольно потирая руки, приближается к ним.) Так! Все идет по плану, все идет по плану! (Куклы испуганно вскидывают на него глаза.) Не волнуйтесь, не волнуйтесь! Я не подхожу, я тут в сторонке посижу. (Ставит столик и стул, куклы успокаиваются, крутят по сторонам головами, болтают ногами.) Просьба к членам жюри - быть строгими, но справедливыми! А также не крутить головами и не болтать ногами (Куклы кивают.) Итак, наш конкурс начинается, первый претендент вызывается! (Звенит колокольчиком. Звучит музыка, вбегает Дуремар, за ним пиявки, Карабас широко улыбается ему, Дуремар на ходу раскланивается со всеми («Танец Дуремара», муз. Г. Гладкова). Дуремар замечает гитару, берет ее.)
Дуремар (поет):
У Дуремара, у Дуремара
В руках гитара, в руках гитара!
Все потому, что Дуремар
Душой не стар, душой не стар!
(Обращается к пиявкам.) Девочки, на сцену!
Дуремар (поет, пиявки танцуют вокруг него):
Ах! Пия-пия-пиявочки!
Мои букашечки, мои козявочки!
Ах! До чего же хороши!
Ах! Я не чаю в вас души! 
Пиявки (поют):
Мы пия-пия-пиявочки!
Мы букашечки-козявочки!
И каждый знает наперед - вы наш кумир!
Дуремар: Вы мой доход!
(Танец Дуремара с пиявками, пиявки убегают.)
Карабас Барабас: Чудесно, прелестно! Я приятно удивлен!
Вы — прирожденный артист. Ваш номер пойдет на «бис»!
Да! А что скажет жюри? (Куклы показывают пятерки.)
Одни пятерки. Назначаю вас помощником главного режиссера, то есть меня. (Ведет его под руку к столику.) Прошу садиться, мы с вами давние друзья!
Дуремар: Ну, что вы! Только после вас, уважаемый сеньор Карабас! (Услужливо.) Вот я вам и стульчик пододвину!
Карабас Барабас: Это излишние старанья! (Сраздражением.) Садитесь первым! (Усаживает Дуремара за столик, поворачивается к куклам.) Ах! Как я вежлив! Вы обратили внимание? (Куклы кивают.) Итак, наш конкурс продолжается, второй претендент вызывается! (Карабас звонит, входит черепаха Тортила, за ней четыре лягушки — куклы, надетые на руки и ноги детей. Исполняется «Танец Тортилы» — кассета «Веселая дискотека».) Что такое, что такое? (понижая голос). Бабушка! Вам давно пора на пенсию!
Черепаха Тортила: Что вы, что вы! Я не конкурсантка! Я спонсор этих юных талантов. (Показывает на лягушат, те приветливо машут лапками.)
Карабас Барабас: Ах, спонсор? Тогда вопросов нет!
Черепаха Тортила: Но, право, я спою!
Карабас Барабас: Ну, что такое!
Черепаха Тортила: Всего один куплет! (Караба сразводит руками.)
Карабас Барабас: Жюри согласно?
Куклы: Да!
Карабас Барабас: Ну, начинайте тогда.
Лягушата:      Ква-ква-ква! Новость мы узнали!
Ква-ква-ква! И квартет собрали!
Ква-ква-ква! Очень непростой!
Ква-ква-ква! Вокально-шумовой! 
Черепаха Тортила (поет):
Как это мило! Как это мило!
Что у Тортилы, что у Тортилы
В душе цветет весенний сад,
Почти как триста лет назад!
 (Исполняется «Танец Тортилы и лягушат».)
Карабас Барабас (хлопает): Браво, браво! Не ожидал! Что скажет жюри? (Куклы показывают пятерки.)
Куклы: Высший балл!
Карабас Барабас: Дуремар! Запишите квартет и солистку в мою труппу! (Дуремар пишет пером.) Сударыня! Дайте мне вашу руку, я вижу, вы устали?
Черепаха Тортила: Ах, совсем немного.
Карабас Барабас (ведет ее за руку): Я помогу вам перейти через дорогу.
Черепаха Тортила: Ах, это вовсе не обязательно. (Садится, Карабас галантно раскланивается, потом обращается к куклам.)
Карабас Барабас: Вы обратили внимание, какой я внимательный, какой внимательный? (Куклы кивают.) Итак, наш конкурс продолжается, третий претендент вызывается!
(Входят лиса Алиса и кот Базилио в нарядных костюмах.)
КотБазилио: Разрешите представиться —лисаАлиса! (Показывает на лису.)
Лиса Алиса (делаетреверанс, показывает на кота): И кот Базилио! (Поклон.)
Вместе: Известные всему миру артисты-куплетисты!
Дуремар: Девочки, девочки, быстренько на подпевочку! (Подпевка строится полукругом, исполняются «Куплеты лисы Алисы и кота Базилио» — «Вернисаж», Р. Паулс.)
Лиса Алиса (поет):
Вот, наконец, настал мой час! На карнавал я собралась И шляпу новую купила. Костюм я сшила — высший класс И стрелки навела у глаз — И получилось очень мило! Такой красы, такой красы Нигде не сыщите лисы — Сегодня всех я обожаю, Но лишь Базилио одному Свое я танго подарю — Он скажет мне: «Благодарю!»
Кот Базилио (поет): Ты так сегодня хороша!
Подпевка: Тю-рю-рю-рю! (После каждой фразы.)
Кот Базилио: Поет, поет моя душа!
Тебя на свете нет милей! Давай станцуем поскорей!
(Исполняется «Танец Алисы и Базилио».)
Карабас Барабас:
Ну, что сказать? Вы, конечно, знамениты. Но у куплетов мотив избитый, Костюмчик, между прочим, фирмы секонд-хэнд! Да и нужен ли театру криминальный элемент?!
Лиса Алиса: Это ваше личное мнение! Что скажет жюри?
Куклы: Отличное пение! (Показывают пятерки.)
Карабас Барабас: Оценки - пять, пять, пять! Ну, что ж, не приходится выбирать! Поздравляю, вы приняты в мой театр! (Пожимает коту руку, отворачивается, пряча кошелек.) Ох, они меня разорят!
Кот Базилио: Попрошу жалованье вперед, желательно за весь год! (Тянет Карабаса за рукав.)
Лиса Алиса: Каков будет ваш ответ?
Карабас Барабас: О-ох! Держите! Здесь десять золотых монет! (Трясет кошельком для всеобщего обозрения. Алиса и Базилио с кошельком убегают за ширму.) Ах! Какой я щедрый, какой я щедрый! Вы обратили внимание? (Куклы кивают.) Итак, наш конкурс закончен. Благодарю жюри за старания! А сейчас начинается самая приятная часть нашего мероприятия. В честь открытия театра объявляю банкет! Будет большой торт и много конфет!
(Куклы подходят поближе к его театру. Дуремар, Алиса и Базилио выносят на подносах конфеты, торт и апельсины.)
А для Мальвины и Коломбины — большие, сочные апельсины!
Куклы: Ах! (Подходят к театру. Карабас заходит за их спины.) Карабас Барабас: А для поэта большая... отбивная... котлета!!! (Раскрывруки в стороны, Карабас загоняет кукол за ширму.) Ха-ха-ха! Ловушка захлопнулась! (Речитатив на тремоло.)
Маленькие дети, ни за что на свете Не ходите к Карабасу на банкет! Будьте осторожны везде, где только можно, Маму, папу слушайте — вот мой совет! Ха-ха-ха! (Потираяруки, уходит за ширму, звучит грустная музыка, выходит Карло.)
Карло:            Пропали куклы у меня,
Я их забыл предостеречь!
Простите, милые друзья,
Я не сумел вас уберечь!
Представить трудно мне теперь,
В какую постучаться дверь,
Какою улицей пройти?
Ах, где же, где мне вас найти?! (Ищет, оглядываясь по сторонам, находит зеркальце.) Ах! Что это такое? Это зеркальце шалуньи Коломбины! Она всегда была такой растеряшей! (Слюбовью.) Вы не видели девочку с голубыми волосами? Буратино! Сынок! (Уходит.)
Дуремар: На этой грустной ноте окончен первый акт. А что же будет дальше? Конечно же — антракт!

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020), Рашидик (21.07.2021), свет из тотьмы (23.01.2020)

----------


## Иника

*ВТОРОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ*
(Ширмы разворачиваются, обратная сторона оформлена под кладовку в театре Карабаса Барабаса. Выставляется сундук, стул для Мальвины и Карабаса Барабаса.)
Дуремар (звонит колокольчиком): Дорогие зрители, дорогие зрители! Посмотреть второе действие не хотите ли? 
Все: Да!
Дуремар: Попрошу тишины! Смотрите на сцену, то есть сюда! (Звучит музыка, выходят горожане.)
1-й горожанин: Вы слышали новость? Театр Карабаса Барабаса снова открывается!
2-й горожанин: Да что вы говорите!
3-й горожанин: А вот и зазывалы идут сюда, смотрите!
(Клоуны выносят столик с кассой, кассир садится за кассу.)
Клоуны (поют):
У Карабаса Барабаса в театре шум и суета!
Ведь в новой труппе Карабаса теперь расширенный состав.
И до премьеры, до премьеры уже сосчитаны деньки, Скорее к кассе подходите, готовьте ваши кошельки!
Горожане (поют):
Как интересно, интересно! Крутом такой ажиотаж!
Горожанин:    Хочу купить получше место, Хочу попасть на бельэтаж!
Горожане:       Ведь до премьеры, до премьеры Уже посчитаны деньки!
Клоуны:          Скорее к кассе подходите,
Готовьте ваши кошельки!
(Все подходят к кассе и быстро разбирают билеты.)
Дуремар (судовлетворением потирая руки): Так, так, полный аншлаг! (Кзрителям.) Вам незнакомо это слово? Аншлаг - это значит «проданы все билеты»! Но вас, конечно, интересует не это. Куда пропали куклы? (Руку корту.) Скажу вам по секрету: в театре Карабаса за семью замками, в соседстве с пауками куклы бедные сидят, горько плачут и грустят.
(Открывается занавес, в сундуке сидит Арлекин, на стуле — Маль-вина и другие куклы.)
Пьеро (поет, одновременно записывая в блокнот сочиняемые стихи): Ах, для поэта, ах, для поэта Страшней неволи несчастья нету! В каморке тесной с друзьями вместе Поем мы эту почти что песню! (После каждой строчки куклы вздыхают: «Ах!») 
Мальвина (возмущенно): Ах, Пьеро! Переделайте последнюю строчку, эта никуда не годится.
Пьеро: Ради вас я готов бесконечно трудиться! (Становится на колено. Мальвина отворачивается, звучит веселая музыка, вбегает Буратино.)
Буратино (поет):
Никогда не унывай! Тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля!
Звонко песни распевай! Тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля!
Пусть сегодня небо в тучах —
Завтра солнышко взойдет!
Все, конечно, будет лучше! (Мальвина пританцовывает, Пьеро грустно смотрит на нее.)
Пьеро: Или все наоборот. (Схватившись за голову, уходит за ширму.)
Буратино (с досадой): Эх, Пьеро! Испортил песню!
Мальвина: Буратино, Буратино! (Дотрагивается до его плеча. Буратино поворачивается, Мальвина принимает строгий вид.)
Буратино! Вы опять не умывались, вы опять не причесались! Я вижу, вы были на кухне — нос в саже, а рукав в тесте!
Буратино:       Не хочу я умываться, не хочу я одеваться!
Это просто наказанье — воспитанье! (Вбегает Коломбина, становится в эффектную позу. Буратино протягивает к ней руки.)
Пойду я лучше к Коломбине! Она девчонка - просто класс! Всегда веселая такая И не воспитывает нас! (Повернувшись к Мальвине, берет Коломбину за руку, и они убегают.)
Мальвина: Буратино, Буратино! Куда же вы? (Исполняет «Песенку Мальвины» из телепередачи «Золотой ключик».) Что же такое приключилось? Как происшедшее понять? Ушел из дома Буратино, Я не пойду его искать! Я знаю, он у Коломбины, Зачем же мне туда идти? Ведь симпатичнее Мальвины На целом свете не найти!
Припев:         А у Мальвины, у Мальвины —
Щечки, словно апельсины,
Глазки - сливы голубые,
Губки — вишенки.
Вот так! (Посылает воздушный поцелуй.)
И всем известно, что Мальвина
Красивей этой Коломбины,
Красивей этой Коломбины.
Не может быть? Но это так! .  Ах! Буратино, Буратино! (Садится в печали. Звучит нежная музыка, входит Пьеро, плавно размахивая пером, — сочиняет стихи.) 
Пьеро:
Тихо занавес закрылся, скрипки смолкли, тишина... Что же ты, моя Мальвина, в сундуке грустишь одна?
Мальвина: Ах, Пьеро! В сундуке — это так непоэтично!
Пьеро: Да, действительно, непоэтично! А если так: что же ты, моя Мальвина, в уголке грустишь одна?
Мальвина: Ах, Пьеро! Как же мне не грустить? Я хочу к папе Карло. 
Арлекин: И я хочу к папе Карло! (Выбегают все куклы.)
 Куклы: Мы все хотим к папе Карло!
Буратино: Надо что-то придумать! (Под музыку, уперев пальцы в лоб, куклы ходят и думают.) Придумал! Карабас добреет, когда чихает, Уже давно все это знают.
Арлекин. И я придумал! Давайте скажем Карабасу, что мы мороженое ели и все дружно заболели! (Собираются в кучку и шепчутся.)
Коломбина: Отличная идея! Он сразу подобреет!
Карабас Барабас (за ширмой): Так-так-так!
Арлекин: Ой, беда, ой беда, Карабас идет сюда!
(Куклы разбегаются, прячутся, с одной стороны ширмы виднеется хвост Артемона, с другой — рожок от шапочки Арлекина. Входит Карабас.)
Карабас Барабас (поет, приплясывая): Мои дела идут отлично, И сердце греет кошелек! Ах, как приятно, как непривычно, А ну, взгляну еще разок.   , (Достает кошелек, танцует с ним.) Да, однако, пора начинать репетицию.
Друзья мои, друзья мои! (Вытягивает за рожок Арлекина.) Пора на репетицию.
(Арлекин стоит, безжизненно свесив голову и руки. Карабас подкрадывается к хвосту Артемона, протягивает руку — хвост исчезает.)
Ах! Какой я терпеливый, какой я терпеливый! (Поворачивается, смотрит на пустое место, оставшееся от Арлекина.) Ну все, мое терпение лопнуло! Я сердитый Карабас, проучу я, куклы, вас! Берегись, Буратино, шутить не стану! Из-под земли я вас достану! А ну быстро — на репетицию, бездельники! (Выгоняет кукол из-за ширмы; исполняется «Танец кукол» — «Сказочная дискотека» Гладков. Карабас дирижирует, плеткой поправляет положение рук кукол.)
Мальвина: Ой-ой-ой! Что случилось вдруг со мной?! Закружилась голова, разбегаются глаза! (Шатается, Буратино и Пьеро подхватывают ее под руки.)
Карабас Барабас: Что такое, почему? Ничего я не пойму! (Садится на стул, куклы садятся вокруг него, стонут.)
Пьеро: Ой, мне плохо, я охрип,
У меня, наверно, грипп! Апч-хи!
Коломбина: А может быть, ангина, а может быть, бронхит! Апч-хи! (На каждое чихание Карабас подпрыгивает на стуле.)
Куклы: Ой! Ой! Ой! 
Карбас Барабас:
Эпидемия! Кошмар!
Где же доктор Дуремар?
 Буратино:       А вы тоже не в себе —
Вон и прыщик на губе,
Красный нос, глаза, как свечи!
Вы чихните — станет легче! (Карабас хватается за лоб.)
Карабас Барабас:
Ой-ой-ой! Какой кошмар! У меня, наверно, жар! (Пьеро щекочет его перышком в носу.) Что-то щиплется в носу, Ой-ой-ой! Сейчас чихну! (После нескольких попыток Карабас чихает. Куклы прыгают, хлопают в ладоши. Подозрительно.) Что такое? (Спохватившись, куклы со стонами приседают.) Похоже, они морочат мне голову. Ага! (Достает коробочку.) Ах вы мои бедненькие! У меня есть волшебное лекарство! 
Куклы: Волшебное, волшебное!
Мальвина: Ах! Какая красивая коробочка! (Гладит коробочку.)
 Карабас Барабас: Его мне дал доктор Дуремар. От этого лекарства вы забегаете и запрыгаете лучше прежнего. Это... пиявки! (Пугает кукол пиявками, те с криком разбегаются.) Ага! Испугались, разбежались! Бедняжки! (Зажимает себе рот.) Что я сказал? Почему «бедняжки»? Ведь это я — бедный, несчастный доктор кукольных наук! (Кзрителям.) Вы думаете, легко быть злодеем? Очень трудно! Никто меня не любит, все боятся! А куклы! А куклы меня даже дразнят! Нигде мне бедному нет покоя! Отовсюду я слышу их голоса! 
Куклы: Карабас Барбас! Не боимся очень вас! 
Карабас Барабас: Ай! Где они? Вот так всегда! Вот несчастье, вот беда! Мне бы отдохнуть, мне б слегка вздремнуть! (Ложится, всхрапывает, куклы подкрадываются к нему.)
Куклы: Карабас Барабас! Не боимся очень вас!
Карабас Барабас: Ой-ой-ой! Ну вот опять не дают мне куклы спать! (Поет.)
О жизнь моя — сплошная мука! 
Куклы: Карабас Барабас! 
Карабас Барабас: Я так устал от этих кукол! 
Куклы: Карабас Барабас! 
Карабас Барабас: Одно и то же каждый раз...
Куклы: Кара-кара-кара-бас! (Карабас рыдает, потом поднимает просветленное лицо.)
Карабас Барабас: О! Я, наконец, понял! Искусство должно быть свободным! Друзья мои! Я отпускаю вас к папе Карло! (Куклы выходят. Карабас Барабас поет.) Хочу смеяться и шутить!
Куклы: Карабас Барабас!
Карабас Барабас: Я буду, куклы, вас любить!
Куклы: Карабас Барабас!
Карабас Барабас: Скажу вам это тыщу раз!
Куклы: Кара-кара-карабас!
(Карабас Барабас протягивает руку Буратино, куклы берутся за руки, и все цепочкой уходят за ширму. Ширма разворачивается, звучит тревожная музыка («Времена года», муз. А. Вивальди), быстро входит папа Карло.)
Карло: Я обшарил весь город, каждый квартал! Друзей моих милых повсюду я звал! Хлестал меня дождь, пронизывал ветер! (Из-за ширмы падает обрывок объявления.) Ах! Откуда летят обрывки эти? (Читает.) «В члены жюри приглашаются знаменитые куклы: Буратино, Мальвина, Пьеро и другие!» А вот еще клочок, и вот еще (складывает): «Знаменитый доктор кукольных наук Карабас Барабас...» Я все понял! (Подбегает к театру Карабаса.) Ах злодей! Верни поскорее моих детей!
(Звучит музыка, выходят Карабас и куклы, все весело улыбаются.)
Куклы: Папа Карло! (Обнимают его, Карабас вытирает глаза платком.)
Карабас Барабас: Ах! Как я растроган, как я растроган! 
Карло (строго): Я прошу вас объясниться! 
Карабас Барабас:
Хочу я с вами в мире жить! Дружить давайте будем! 
Карло:   С тобой согласен я дружить!
Все прошлое забудем. (Пожимаютруки, звучит «Тарантелла», муз. А. Гаврилина, всеучас-тники выходят, свободно танцуют. Звучит финальная песня, муз. из мультфильма «Пластилиновая ворона» )
Все:  Мы пели и играли, вам сказку рассказали!
А может быть, на деле все было и не так! Но если вам понравилось, тогда вы нам похлопайте, А может быть потопайте и сделайте вот так!
(Все посылают воздушный поцелуй).

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020), Zabanka (15.11.2016), юлясанна (02.08.2019)

----------


## elenan

небольшая сказка *по мотивам Г.Х. Андерсена "Принцесса на горошине".* По мотивам сказки из сборника  Бурениной 

Действующие лица: 
2 ведущих, сказочника - дети
Король
Королева
Настоящая принцесса, 
Принц
Друзья принца
Русская принцесса
Двое из ларца
Африканская принцесса
Африканцы
Восточная принцесса
Восточные девушки

Первое действие.
*Звучит песня о театре.* 
Все действующие лица выходят в зал, встают небольшими группами. После песни расходятся на свои места в зале, соответственно декорациям.
Вед.В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жил был король со своей королевой.
2Вед.Королевство у них было небогатое, но на жизнь хватало. И был у них единственный любимый сын.
Вед. У принца было много друзей и подружек. Весело они проводили время на балах. А в свободное время развлекались играми. Вот как сейчас:
*Игра в жмурки.*
Принц. Надоели мне игры! (принц грустный садиться)
Король. Дорогая! Почему наш сын такой грустный? Он, что, заболел?
Королева. Дорогой принц, что с вами? Может быть позвать доктора?
Принц. Ничего со мной не случилось, и доктора звать не нужно. Просто я грустный сам по себе.
Королева. Как же тебя развеселить? А, знаю! Ты хочешь еще как-нибудь поиграть?
Король. Может в карты?
Принц. Нет, нет, нет и еще раз нет! Дорогие родители, я хочу жениться!
Королева. Что? Мне дурно!!!  (Королева падает в обморок.  Король возле неё.)
Король. Дорогая, дорогая, что с тобой?
Принц. Мамочка, не волнуйтесь, я хочу жениться на настоящей принцессе.
Король. Ну, где ты её найдешь сейчас?
Принц. Я пойду путешествовать и все равно её найду.
Королева (очнувшись) Принц, ты действительно уже вырос, поезжай, повидай разные края, может тебе и повезёт.
2 Вед. Он отправился в другие страны искать свое счастье.
Вед. А что в это время происходит в замке…
2 Вед. В отсутствии принца в дверь королевского дворца постучали. И короли сам решил открыть её, посмотреть, кто к ним пожаловал.
Король. Кто бы, это мог быть? (ведет принцессу за руку)
*Песня принцессы*
Королева. Смотрите,  смотрите, какая она прелесть, но бедняжка вся замерзла и дрожит.
Король. Заходи дитя моё, будь как дома.
Принцесса. Спасибо большое вам люди добрые, что приютили меня, 
Вед. Король и королева проводили незнакомку к себе во дворец. А что же принц?
2 Вед А, тем временем принц попадает на Восток.
Вед. Да, да, да. Ведь именно восточные страны издавна славятся красотой своих девушек.
 Звучит восточная мелодия на средину зала выходят девушки, одна из них в центре.
В. Принцесса. Эй, подружки, скажите мне правду, я самая красивая?
Даша. Да, принцесса!
В. Принцесса. Я самая умная?
Полина. Да, принцесса.
В. Принцесса. А, кто самый добрый?
Даша. Вы, принцесса.
Полина. Ой, принцесса, к вам приехал заморский принц!
В. Принцесса. Что, снова принц.  Опять, наверное, длинноносый, как аист, или длинноногий, как страус?
             (выходит принц)
Принц. Здравствуй, принцесса!
В. Принцесса. Проходите, принц, проходите, заодно посмотрите, как я танцую?
*Танец восточных девушек.*В. Принцесса. Ну, как я вам, принц?
Принц. Нет, ты не настоящая принцесса, настоящие принцессы так не зазнаются!
В. Принцесса. Ха, подумаешь, подружки, за мной!
               (уходят, принц в другую сторону)
Вед. Да, нелегкое это оказалось дело отыскать настоящую принцессу. В далекой восточной стране ему не повезло.
2 Вед. Но принц привык достигать своих целей, поэтому он снова в пути.. Он едет к русской принцессе.
Вед. А вот и русская принцесса. 
Р. принцесса. Не хочу, не буду, А-А-А…  Все надоело. Эй, вы двое из ларца, одинаковые с лица, появитесь!
Двое из ларца. Что новая хозяйка надо?
Р.Принцесса. Повеселите,  да развлеките меня?
Влад. Госпожа, служить мы рады
           И не требуем награды.
Егор. С нами потанцуй сейчас,
           Развеселый перепляс. 
*Танец Русской принцессы*(Появляется принц)
Р. Принцесса. А ты, еще кто такой?
Я, принц!
Р. Принцесса. Не хочу, не желаю видеть!
   (принцесса бежит за принцем, тряся кулаками, а принц, убегает)
Принц. Ничего себе принцесса, от такой надо убегать быстрее.
2 Вед. А принц, побывав на Востоке, на Руси, отправляется в жаркую, дикую Африку. Может ему повезет?
Вед. Да, и попадает он в гости к веселым и темпераментным дикарям на остров Чимби-римби.
1 афр. Охота кончилась у нас,
             Племя отдохнет сейчас.
2 афр.   Будем песни петь, играть. С принцессой нашей танцевать.
Аф. Принцесса.  Мумбо-юмбо, где ты там, подойди, возьми там - там!
*Танец африканцев*
Принц. Дорогая принцесса, я хотел бы на тебе жениться!
1 афр. Ты слишком бледен, чужеземец!
2 афр. Ты, не нашего роду племени.
3 афр. Мы не отдаем, принцесс, значит, ты останься здесь1
4 афр. Только, это еще хуже, бледный нам король не нужен!
Принц. Ну, что же мне делать? Наверное, пора домой возвращаться, не нашел я настоящей принцессы. 
Вед. Как видите, друзья, нелегким оказалась это путешествие, полное опасностей и приключений.
2 Вед. Опечаленный едет принц домой на Родину. А тем временем в королевском дворце происходит следующее:
 (Король и королева на троне, принцесса стоит рядом)
Королева. Милое дитя! Ты говоришь, что ты настоящая принцесса, это правда?
Принцесса. Да, правда! Мачеха выгнала меня из замка, и теперь я не знаю, как мне быт!
Король. Не волнуйтесь, дитя мое, утро вечера мудренее. Иди спать, королева проводит тебя.
             (Королева уводит принцессу)
Вед. Да, вот так случилось, принц ушел искать настоящую принцессу, а она сама пришла в замок. Но, настоящая, ли она? Это надо проверить, и королева придумала как…
Королева. (таинственно) Я постелила девочке сто матрасов и двадцать подушек. Но, самое главное – в самый низ, под матрасы, я положила одну маленькую горошину.
Король. И если она сегодня ночью будет плохо спать…
Королева. Да. Да дорогой, ты правильно догадался, значит она настоящая принцесса. 
Вед. Король с королевой проговорили всю ночь, обсуждая свою гостью.
2 Вед. И вот наступило настоящее утро. Король и королева с нетерпением ждали принцессу.
             (Входит принцесса)
Королева. Ну, как дорогая, хорошо, ли спалось сегодня ночью?
Принцесса Большое спасибо за ночлег! Только я, почему-то никак не могла уснуть, и все тело у меня сейчас в синяках. Кто догадался положить под матрас арбуз?
Король. Как это здорово! Ты настоящая принцесса!
Королева. Смотрите, смотрите, кто приехал! 
              (входит принц)
Принц. Здравствуйте, мои дорогие! Не нашел я настоящую принцессу…
Королева. Давайте, устроим бал, и будем веселиться!
Король. Внимание, внимание, спешите все на бал! Музыка!
*Танец «Менуэт»*
2 Вед. Вот и все, закончен этот бал, подошла история к развязке
Вед.  Пусть, добро торжествует всегда,
         Побеждает в жизни, как в сказке.
*Заключительная песня о сказке*
Если, кого-то заинтересует, с музыкальным материалом постараюсь помочь, но я делала на современную музыку. Смотриться очень эффектно, и нетрудна в работе.

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020), свет из тотьмы (23.01.2020), Танирка (29.02.2020), юлясанна (02.08.2019)

----------


## Иника

Эту инсценировку можно провести с показом всех ранее разученных на детских музыкальных инструментах пьес *«Музыкальный магазин»*

Действующие лица: Ведущий — воспитатель. Ми-Соль, Ля-Бемоль —Сверчки. Муха — воспитатель. Том, Тошка — сыновья Мухи. Жук. Паучок
Зрители — разные насекомые —Бабочки, Пчелки, Паучки и др.

В зале декорации - оформлена витрина музыкального магазина. Под музыку выбегают два Сверчка, выполняют несколько танцевальных движений. Ведущий:
Жили-были два Сверчка, два веселых толстячка.
Звали первого Ми-Соль, а второго — Ля-Бемоль. (Сверчки кланяются).
Ведущий:
Пиджачки они носили, белые воротнички. 
В общем, дети, это были очень милые Сверчки 
(Сверчки кланяются, убегают).
На двоих у них один был чудесный магазин.
Магазин тот не простой — уникальный
Назывался магазин - музыкальный!
Что ж там, дети, продавалось? Вы, наверно, догадались? (Дети отвечают). Ведущий: Правильно! На витрине магазина инструментов всех не счесть: Балалайка, мандолина, пианино даже есть! 
Скрипка, флейта, органола, бубенцы, труба, триола. 
И литавры хороши — выбирайте для души!
Сверчки демонстрируют инструменты, играют на них фрагменты мелодий.
Ведущий: Но случилось как-то раз... Вот об этом наш рассказ!
(Раздается звонок, появляется Муха с двумя сыночками). 
Ведущий:
Инструменты Муха покупать пришла. Двух сынков с собою Муха привела.      
Муха: Отворяйте поскорей, покупатель у дверей!
Познакомьтесь: Том и Тошка - (детки кланяются)гениальнейшие крошки!
Как мелодии жужжат! У обоих есть талант! 
Нам сейчас необходимо для моих сынков любимых 
Инструменты подобрать, чтоб могли на них играть! 
Чтобы звук у инструмента был не шумный и не резкий, 
Был приятен для ушей, не пугал бы малышей!
Ми-Соль:
Мы надеемся, что здесь инструмент подобный есть!
Ля-Бемоль:
Может быть металлофон? Подойдет, наверно, он!
(Ля-Бемоль достает инструмент и играет, Ми-Соль комментирует его действия).
Ми-Соль:
С полки инструмент достал, не спеша открыл футляр,
Застучали молоточки, 
Зазвучал красиво очень 
Инструмент—металлофон,
От пластинок нежный звон        
В магазине закружился
И в мелодию сложился!
(Сверчок исполняет любую мелодию на металлофоне).
Муха:
Мы этот инструмент возьмем — он очень нам подходит. 
Сегодня мы концерт даем, пусть весь народ приходит!
Ведущий:
И, забрав металлофон, с этими словами        
Муха вылетела вон , вместе с сыновьями. 
Ля-Бемоль: Призадумался Ми-Соль...
Ми-Соль: Удивился Ля-Бемоль... 
Ля-Бемоль: Как "сегодня"? А учиться?
Ми-Соль: На концерт? Без репетиций? Без умения? Без нот?      
Кто ж такой концерт дает?!
Ля-Бемоль: Поглядим!    
Ведущий: А в это время появились объявленья! 
(Танец мальчиков - клейщиков афиш с кистями и ведрами). 
Ведущий:
Прочитаем... (берет афишу и читает) "Тошка с Томом,
Со своим металлофоном ровно в три дают концерт!
 Не забудьте взять билет! "
Ведущий:
Все собрались к трем часам, все расселись по местам, 
Вот зажгли на сцене свет — начинается концерт!
Муха (объявляет зрителям). Музыканты Том и Тошка 
Будут здесь играть для вас
И мелодией хорошей вас порадуют сейчас!
(По команде Мухи Том и Тошка начинают как попало стучать по
металлофону. Муха пытается помогать, поправлять, бегает между ними, громко жужжит.)
Зрители (по очереди):
—   Что за шум?
—   Что за звон?
—   Это группа "Какофон"?
—   Мы оглохнем!
—   Вот беда!
—   Разбегайтесь кто куда!
(Разбегаются).
Муха: Вот, извольте, доигрались! Все, кто слушал, разбежались! 
Сдам обратно инструмент, пусть другой дадут взамен!
(Сверчкам возмущенно)
Это просто возмутительно! Инструмент ваш отвратительный!
 Мои дети так старались, зрители же — разбежались!
Ми-Соль: Вам не следует сердиться, инструмент не виноват!
Ля-Бемоль: В школу — музыке учиться лучше вам отдать ребят!
Муха: Что? Учиться? Ну, уж нет! Для талантов — это вред! 
Нужен только подходящий, самый лучший, настоящий 
Музыкальный инструмент! 
Этот мы хотим вернуть, есть другой какой-нибудь?
Ля-Бемоль (махнув лапкой одному из сыновей):
Вот вам дудочка, мой друг (подает), у нее приятный звук. 
Как на ней играть начнут — ноги сами в пляс идут!
Исполняет на дудочке (фонограмма) народную мелодию в сопровождении фортепиано, Муха и ее малыши пританцовывают.
Муха и ее дети: Браво! Это то, что нуж-ж-ж-жно!
Ведущий: Так сказали мухи дружно, за покупку расплатились 
И поспешно удалились. 
Ми-Соль: Что же делать, как нам быть?
Ля-Бемоль: Как нам Муху убедить, что играть на инструментах 
Надо деток научить?
Ведущий: Опустилась ночь на крыши, тихо бродит тишина. 
На ночное небо вышла золотистая луна.
(Исполняется танец Месяца и Звездочек - см. программу "Ритмическая мозаика").
Ночь прошла, проснулось солнце, осветило все кругом, 
Заплясало на оконце теплым утренним лучом. 
Вот Сверчки из дома вышли, в магазин они спешат... 
Видят, Мухины афиши снова в городе висят. 
Ми-Соль, Ля-Бемоль (читают):
"Том и Тошка — виртуозы, музыкантов лучше нет! 
Всех желающих сегодня приглашаем на концерт! "
Ведущий:
Все спешат на представленье — любит музыку народ! 
С нетерпеньем выступленья музыкантов юных ждет.
(Том и Тошка исполняют пантомиму под комментарий Ведущего).
Том и Тошка дудки взяли, сильно щеки надували, 
Но играли невпопад. 
Не пошла игра на лад!
(Шумовая фонограмма)
Зрители (по очереди):
—   Что такое?
—   Стыд и срам!
—   Неприятно слушать нам!
—   Разойдемся по домам!
(Зрители расходятся в стороны. Том и Тошка плачут). 
Муха (сердито): Вы совсем не музыканты.(с досадой) 
Видно, нет у вас таланта.
Пожужжите-ка вы лучше там, над мусорною кучей!
(Плачет вместе с детьми).
Ведущий: Вот такая незадача, наши Мухи горько плачут 
И сквозь слезы видят вдруг: К ним подходит старый жук. 
Он в народе мудрым слыл, добрым и веселым. 
Жук директором служил музыкальной школы.
Жук: Уважаемая Муха! Невозможно петь без слуха, 
Без терпенья и труда не сыграешь никогда!
(Тому и Тошке):
Значит вам, мои друзья, надо постараться, 
Музыкою каждый день будем заниматься. 
Мы изучим нотную 
Грамоту начальную. Приглашаю вас к себе в школу музыкальную (уводит Мух с собой).
Вешают плакат "Музыкальная школа".
Можно включить номер - дети играют в ансамбле на музыкальных инструментах.
Ведущий: Время к вечеру бежит, в школе музыка звучит. 
Быстрый ловкий Паучок проводит пения урок.
Паучок: Мир без музыки, без песен скучен и неинтересен. 
Семь нот запомни и пойми, споем все вместе: "До, ре, ми..."
(Песня про гамму - по выбору музыкального руководителя). 
Паучок: Четкий ритм — очень важен, это мы сейчас покажем. 
Инструменты разбирайте, дружно, весело сыграйте.
Приглашает Тома и Тошку, дает им инструменты (палочки, ложки). Звучит народная мелодия, дети отбивают ритм.
Мухи сбиваются, играют не в такт, смущаются, опускают голову, перестают играть,  -музыка прекращается.
Паучок: Дорогие Том и Тошка, поспешили вы немножко. 
Ничего, еще разок,
Слушай музыку, дружок.
(Паучок пропевает часть песни нотами).   
Ля-ми-соль (или другие ноты), а в этом месте ударяй со всеми вместе. 
Я сейчас вам подскажу, где ударить — покажу.
Все играют песню еще раз, Паучок подсказывает Мухам. Мушки
играют правильно всю мелодию до конца...
Паучок: Молодцы! Если есть желание, если есть терпение, 
То и к вам, друзья, придет мастерство-умение!
Ведущий: Том и Тошка не ленились, в школе музыке учились,
Нотной грамоте и пенью — распростились оба с ленью.
Фрагмент музыкального занятия - Жук проводит музыкально-дидактические игры (по выбору музыкального руководителя).
Ведущий: За учебой и за делом быстро время пролетело. 
И на детский школьный бал Жук родителей позвал. 
Пришли Кузнечики, Сверчки, И Бабочки, и Паучки. 
И Муха здесь среди гостей ждет выступления детей.
(Под музыку прибегают перечисленные персонажи).
Жук: Уважаемые зрители! Дороги наши родители! 
Сегодня музыкальная школа покажет вам концерт веселый!
Хор исполняет заключительную песню на мотив песни В.Шаинского "Вместе весело шагать ":
1-й куплет. Припев:
В гости к нам сегодня всех приглашаем. –З раза 
Для родителей концерт начинаем. –З раза.
Запев: Много в зале очень добрых и любимых глаз, 
Будем петь и танцевать сегодня мы для вас. 
Дружно хлопайте, чтоб слышали вас все певцы. 
И кричите нам погромче, что мы мо-лод-цы!
2-й куплет. Припев:
В школе мы своей живем и не тужим. –З раза
Здесь мы с музыкою все очень дружим. - 3 раза.
Запев: Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте — обойти весь свет: 
Лучше школы музыкальной в целом мире нет. 
Улыбаясь нашей песне, доброй и простой, 
Посмотрите — с нами вместе пляшет шар земной.
Повторение припева 1-го куплета.
После песни исполняются 2-3 номера (по выбору музыкального
руководителя).
Жук: Выступают Том и Тошка — замечательные крошки,
Маленькие музыканты покажут вам свои таланты.
Том и Тошка исполняют музыкальную пьесу (любую) на металлофонах. Аплодисменты, зрители кричат "Браво! "
Ведущий:
Радость Муха не сдержала и на сцену прибежала. 
Обнимала Жука, целовала Паука, 
Без конца благодарила, всем "спасибо" говорила.
Муха (всех обнимает, затем обращается к Сверчкам): 
Вы, Сверчки, меня простите, очень строго не судите. 
С вами я груба была, лишь теперь я поняла: 
Без терпенья и ученья не приходит к нам уменье!
Исполняется общая заключительная пляска (по выбору музыкального руководителя).

----------

laluz07 (21.01.2020), olunia (19.01.2020), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), ДМШ27 (05.08.2018)

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

сочинила *песенку про чай для сказки "Муха-Цокотуха"* (для 2-ой мл.гр., последние 2 строчки – 2 раза)

Самовар кипит, поёт,
Разговор нам свой ведёт.
Ля- ля –ляй (поворот головы вправо), ля-ля-ляй (поворот головы влево),
Веселей гостей встречай.(развести руки, как бы встречая гостей)

В кружку чаю наливаем (руки сделать в виде «блюдечка»),
Дуем, дуем, остужаем.
Фу-фу-фу-фу (дуют на руки),
Вот так дружно остужаем.

Кренделёк мы в руки взяли (большой и средний пальцы соединить – «кренделёк»),
В ротик мигом запихали.
Хрум-хрум-хрум-хрум (движения рук в виде «ква-ква»),
Вот так быстро мы умяли.

Самовар кипит, поёт,
Разговор нам свой ведёт.
Охи-охи-охи-хи  (растянуть ноги, погладить свои животики),
Как сыты животики.

парный танец  для малышей - взависимости от времени года можно менять первые слова. слова брала из -топ-хлоп, малыши!- , лишь переделала чуток и музыку другую взяла, поинтересней на мой взгляд, минусовочку взяла с  у меня есть в компе, если кто подскажет как это сделать - выложу.

*На дворе опять весна* (на дворе опять зима)
(снова осень к нам пришла) и т. д.
1)	На дворе опять весна ,      - дети идут парами по кругу
             Всем ребятам не до сна,
             Дружно парой мы идём,
             За собою всех ведём.
             Повернёмся все лицом,    -поворачиваются друг к другу лицом
             Вместе спляшем и споём.
2)	Мы танцуем – топ, топ, топ,    - топают
             Бьём в ладоши – хлоп, хлоп, хлоп,   -хлопают
             Покружись, покружись       -кружатся 1 раз
             И друг другу поклонись.     - кланяются
(муз.повтор – дети берутся за руки)
3)	 На дворе опять весна ,
              Всем ребятам не до сна,
              Дружно парой мы идём,
              За собою всех ведём.
              Повернёмся все лицом,
              Вместе спляшем и споём.
4)	Мы танцуем – топ, топ, топ,
             Бьём в ладоши – хлоп, хлоп, хлоп,
             Покружись, покружись
             И друг с другом обнимись.    - обнимаются
(муз.повтор – дети обнимаются, берутся за руки)
5)	А теперь весёлым кругом    - бегут парами по кругу
             Побежали друг за другом.
             Пляшут, пляшут малыши,    - разбегаются по стульям
             Все румяны, хороши.
Иногда берут для танца с мамами или папами

----------

laluz07 (21.01.2020), toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## Иника

хочется предложить вашему вниманию уже всем известную сказку *"Золушка",* 
но более современную как в текстовом изложении, так и в использовании музыки.  

Звучит сказочная мелодия. Выходит ведущая.
Ведущая.
В лесу могучем и зеленом, где красовались ивы, клены.
Жила лесничего семья: Жена и дочка малая.
Для девочки милой и солнце светило, и дрозд распевал, и медведь танцевал,
И роза цвела. 
Такие дела!
Золушка поет песенку     
Ведущая. 
Но в дом пришла нечаянно беда, и смех исчез из леса навсегда.
Золушка (садится под деревом, рядом с отцом).
Вот солнце скрылось в вышине, без мамы будет грустно мне. 
(Обращается к отцу.)Остались мы с тобой вдвоем...
Отец (дочери). С тобою, детка, проживем.
Они встают и уходят. Звучит грозная настораживающих музыка.
Ведущая. И злющая мачеха там появилась —
Так в доме лесничего все изменилось:
Она обожает своих дочерей, а Золушку гонит из дома скорей. 
Для Золушки кроткой: тазы, сковородки, котлы и горшки, тычки и щелчки, Игла и метла — такие дела! 
Выезжают на лошадях Глашатаи короля и трубят в трубы. Звучит
запись музыки из кинофильма.
Слуги (громко). Внимание! Внимание! Король велел оповестить всех
жителей заранее:
Скоро будет во дворце большой и шумный бал.
И счастлив будет житель тот, кого король позвал! -   
Слуги уезжают. 
Выбегают дочери мачехи. Стоит лесничий.
1-я дочь (высокомерно). Я на балу удивить всех хочу,  
Для платья купите мне в лавке парчу.
2-я дочь (капризно). Мне драгоценный достаньте убор
И красное платье — по низу узор.
Мачеха (лесничему). Пошли за модисткой, чтоб сшила нам шляпы,
Пусть будут богатыми чепчики наши.
Дочери исполняют песню «Едем на бал» (слова и музыка З.Я.Роот).
1-я дочь (поет) Что за платье — это сон! Самый модный в нем фасон:
Рюшки, бантики, оборки. И шифон прекрасный, тонкий.
Припев:    Стала в нем красавица, 
Буду всем я нравиться.
2-я дочь (поет) Это платье для меня ярче солнечного дня:
Мягкий бархат и с каймой, даже бантик золотой!
Припев:    Стала в нем красавица,   
буду всем я нравиться.
1-я дочь (прихорашиваясь возле зеркала). Ты, Золушка, ленту к косе
привяжи.
2-я дочь. Какую же пряжку надеть, подскажи! (Топает ножкой.)
Ведущая. Ведь в здешней округе все Золушку знали,
И дочки, и мачеха — все понимали — у Золушки можно совета спросить:
Что нынче за мода? И как всё носить?
И локоны модно она завивала, и, как кружева приколоть понимала.
Мачеха (издевательски). Хотелось тебе бы поехать на бал?
Золушка (мечтательно). Ах, бал — это музыка, смех, карнавал! 
Конечно, хотелось!
Мачеха (машет рукой). Надеюсь, надеюсь!
1-я дочь. Ах, просто умора — грязнулю на бал!
2-я дочь. Тебя, замарашка, принц даже не звал.
1-я дочь. Ты нас удивила, какое желанье!
2-я: Ты нас насмешила —пустые старанья!
Мачеха (прихорашивается перед зеркалом). 
Малютки, не смейтесь, ведь ваша сестра,
Вам платья пошила, была к вам добра! (Смеется.)
Золушка, послушай, крошка, потрудись еще немножко:
Перемой-ка всю посуду, и натри полы повсюду,
Дров на месяц наколи, на год кофе намели,
Посади среди цветов, сорок розовых кустов,
И пока они растут, подметай дорожки тут.
Если будешь ты стараться, все исполнишь до конца,
То на бал полюбоваться сможешь ты в окно дворца. (Встает.)
Ну, а нам давно пора!
Все уезжают. Золушка чистит кастрюлю и напевает грустную песню.
«Песенка Золушки» из кинофильма «Золушка» (слова Б. Шварца, музыка
А.Рыбникова, см. сборник «Детские песни».—М., 1996).
Продолжение следует.
Золушка. Где ты ходишь, справедливость? Ну, скажи ты мне на милость:
Достаются мне заботы, только грязная работа.
(Плачет. Звучит волшебная музыка, и появляется Фея.)
Фея. Что с тобой, дитя мое?
Золушка. Очень трудное житье. 
Я тружусь с утра до ночи, 
Устаю, уж нету мочи,
Но никто не пожалеет, лаской душу не согреет.
Фея. Вижу, крестница моя, и о том печалюсь я. 
Незаслуженно ругают, без причины огорчают. 
Вот сейчас король позвал город весь на пышный бал, 
Но тебя они не взяли.
Золушка. Знаю, крестная, едва ли пустят Золушку на бал... 
Фея (вздыхает). Да, получится скандал! 
Только помни, я же Фея, многое чего умею. —
Только умницею будь —  сейчас о работе ты позабудь 
Ты найди на огороде тыкву цвета позолоты, 
Говорю тебе об этом, чтоб была тебе карета. 
Прикоснусь я к толстой корке, чтоб резные были створки. 
Золушка приносит тыкву.
Золушка. Ах, карета просто диво: Так богата и красива! 
Фея. В кладовую ты сходи, мышеловку принеси. 
Будут кони из мышей серых в яблоко мастей.
Золушка ведет за собой четырех мышек. 
Исполняется   «Танец  мышей» 
Фея закрывает мышек рукавом своего пышного платья, и каждая мышь превращается в коня. Они стоят в середине зала и бьют ножкой о пол. Золушка. Кони статные гарцуют, сбруя серебром волнует. 
Вот упряжка из коней серых в яблоко мастей. 
Фея. Не хватает кучера — за кротом идти пора. 
Он упряжкой будет править и на бал тебя доставит.
Золушка ведет крота во фраке. Фея взмахивает волшебной палочкой, крот надевает треуголку и берет вожжи у лошадок. 
Ведущая. Фея палочкой взмахнула, и к кроту чуть прикоснулась: 
Кучер вышел — загляденье, всем кротам на удивленье! 
Фея (коням и кучеру). Приступайте-ка к работе! Вы о Золушке заботьтесь. (Золушке.) —Время ехать во дворец. Ты довольна наконец? 
Золушка. Ах, не верится мне, Фея, я хочу на бал скорее! 
Фея. Во дворце такая знать! В шелке надо танцевать. 
Фея взмахнула палочкой, и под волшебную музыку Золушка снимает запачканный халат и оказывается в красивом бальном платье. 
Ведущая. Платье у Золушки — чудо-наряд: 
Алмазы, брильянты так ярко горят. 
Все блеском сияет, парча серебрится, на голове диадема искрится. 
Фея. Но что же за обувь? Чудны башмаки! Тебе на балу помешают они. (Выводит мальчика-ученика.) Позволь познакомить с учеником,
Он только лишь мальчик, но очень умен.
Мальчик-ученик. Я не волшебник, я только учусь,
Но в дружбу я верю, помочь вам хочу! 
Хрустальные туфельки счастье несут, 
Наденьте их. Золушка, — и в добрый путь!
Мальчик-ученик опускается на колено и надевает Золушке хрустальные
туфельки. 
Золушка. Благодарна вам, друзья. 
Вас обнять готова
Чудесами удивили (в растерянности.)Я не знаю, что сказать...
Фея. Ты одно должна понять: 
Что не позже чем в 12 нужно с бала возвращаться.
Как пробьет 12 раз, все исчезнет в сей же час — кучер, кони и карета.
Золушка, запомни это! 
А теперь на бал спеши, веселись там от души!
Золушка. Буду помнить ваш наказ и не подведу я вас!
Кони увозят в карете Золушку на бал.
Ведущая. Но дорога так длинна. Так извилиста, долга... 
Золушка же, как принцесса. 
Заняла в карете место и с улыбкой на лице очутилась во дворце.
Звучит музыка «Полонеза» 
Глашатай. Вам, король и королева, объявляю непременно, гость приехал во
дворец... 
Король.   Ну, зови же наконец!
В зал входит Золушка. Принц подает ей руку. Все смотрят на Золушку.
Ведущая. В зале сразу же затихли, гости, дирижер к скрипки.
Принц ей руку подает, танцевать ее ведет.
Исполняется танец «Менуэт» (композиция движений А.И.Бурениной,
см. сборник «Ритмическая мозаика». — СПб., 2000). 
Звучит аудиозапись песни «Добрый жук» из кинофильма «Золушка». 
Затем исполняется «Танец-полька» (музыкаЛ.Спадавеккиа). 
Исполнители: любое четное количество детей.
Король. А теперь я предлагаю поиграть в фанты.
Проводится игра «Фанты». 
Ход игры.
Дети отдают королю и королеве по одной вещице (обувь, бантик, заколку или другую принадлежность). Король и королева перемешивают их в сундучке или в ларчике, и королева, доставая по одной вещице, спрашивает: «Чей фант?». Чью вещичку достала королева, тот ребенок выходит на середину зала и показывает какой-либо номер, который он заранее приготовил дома или с музыкальным руководителем (стих, песенку, танец, фокус и т.д.)
Ведущая. Только время быстро мчится, и часам не возвратиться.
Уж часы 12 бьют, Золушке они поют.
Бьют часы 12раз. Золушка убегает и теряет туфельку. Принц находит
туфельку, поднимает ее и с туфелькой подходит к отцу.
Ведущая. Принц задумчив и печален, 
Принц о Золушке мечтает.
Король. Помогу, сынок, тебе. 
Кому будет по ноге туфелька хрустальная,
Ты той девушке дари колечко обручальное.
Все уходят. 
Ведущая. Все исчезло в тот же час,  даже Золушкин наряд,
Лишь осталась там одна туфелька хрустальная.
Золушка вернулась в дом, огляделася кругом,
В кухню грустная пошла, где ждала ее зола.
Золушка подходит к камину. С бала возвращаются мачеха и сестры.
Мачеха. Был такой веселый бал!
Золушка (грустно). Меня никто не вспоминал?
1-я дочь   (смеется). Да о чем же ты болтаешь? 
Своим видом напугаешь. 
2-я дочь (рукой трогает Золушкин лоб). Что ты, переутомилась? 
Иль во сне чего приснилось?
1-я дочь. Уделил мне принц вниманье —приглашал он на свиданье! 
2-я дочь.   Мне сказал: «Благодарю. Вот цветочек вам дарю». 
Мачеха.   Я добьюсь у короля 
Уваженья! У-ва-ля! (Гордо.) Чтоб по воле по моей уважали дочерей! 
Чтоб красотками считали, в книгу красоты вписали. 
1-я дочь (гордо). Да, красотками считали, в книгу красоты вписали!
2-я дочь. Я устала, отдохну. (Золушке.)
Разбери-ка мне тахту. (Зевает.) 
Золушка накидывает на кресло накидку. 
Мачеха.   Чтоб приснился сладкий сон,
Колыбельную нам спой. 
Золушка поет «Колыбельную».
Исполняется танец цветов и бабочек. 
После танца Золушка начинает подметать. 
Ведущая. Только солнышко проснулось и лучами всех коснулось, 
Золушка на огороде, лишь заря—она в работе. 
Трубит труба Глашатаев. За ними идут стражники. Звучит аудиозапись «Песни стражников» из мультфильма «Бременские музыканты» (слова Ю.Энтина, музыка Г.Гладкова).
Глашатаи. Внимание! Внимание! Новый указ! 
Послушайте, люди, прочтем мы для вас.
 Хрустальную туфельку принц нам доверил, 
Чтоб девушкам всем мы смогли бы примерить.
Какой же красотке она подойдет, та замуж за принца тотчас же пойдет! Мачеха. Зайдите в наш дом. 
Здесь живет та девица, что будет хорошей женою для принца.
Дочери садятся на лавочку и выставляют ноги для примерки. Мачеха натягивает туфельку.
1-я дочь. Мне пальцы свело, не могу я надеть. 
Я ею мозоли могу натереть!
Мачеха.   Попробуй, вторая дочурка, надеть, не надо для этого много уметь. 
2-я дочь. Ах, в туфельку пятка совсем не влезает, 
Держите меня, я сознанье теряю. 
Глашатай. Мне туфельку надо примерить другим.
Мачеха (возмущенно). Примерить другим? (Прижимает туфельку к груди.) Никому не дадим! Где эта бездельница? (Оглядывается.) Золушка где? (Золушка прибегает.) Чтоб туфелька эта была на ноге! 
Золушка. Кому же надеть прикажете мне?
Мачеха (показывает на одну из дочерей). 
Элиза принцессой быть сможет вполне.
Золушка надевает кое-как туфельку. 1-я дочь вся кривится от боли и с большим трудом пытается идти. 
Глашатай. Исполнен приказ, пошли во дворец.
Мачеха (радостно). Пусть принц мою дочку ведет под венец.
С ноги 1-й дочери слетает туфелька и падает перед Золушкой,
Глашатай. Простите, сударыня, странное дело,
Хрустальная туфелька с ножки слетела!
(Он поднимает туфельку и пытается надеть ее, но у него ничего не
получается.)
Да как же ее вы сумели надеть? Она вам мала! Это ж надо суметь! (Золушке.)
Не плачьте, сударыня, я вам примерю...
Мачеха (сердито). Ей место на кухне, уж мне-то поверьте!
Глашатай. Приказ у меня ее всем надевать, и этот приказ буду я исполнять!
(Он надевает туфельку Золушке.)
1 -я дочь (удивленно). Глазам не поверю!
2-я дочь (разводит руки в стороны). Она ей как раз!
Мачеха. Сознание я потеряю сейчас!
Глашатай. Да, вам эта туфелька впору пришлась. А где же вторая?
(Берет вторую туфельку из рук заплаканной Золушки).
Так вот же, нашлась!
Звучит волшебная музыка, и входит Фея.
Фея. Достойна ты счастья, достойна добра, а сейчас подготовься — на
свадьбу пора!
Фея касается Золушкиного халата. Золушка снимает его и оказывается в
нарядном платье.
Входит принц и, обрадованный, подбегает к Золушке и дарит ей цветы. 
Звучит песня о сказках.

----------

tbselezneva (24.01.2020), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (12.03.2021)

----------


## Иника

еще один *вариант сказки "Золушка", с использованием классической музыки С.Прокофьева к одноименному балету* 

Инсценировка по сказке Ш. Перро и балету С. Прокофьева
Автор либретто и стихотворного текста Э. ЧУРИЛОВА
Действующие лица и исполнители Золушка                                                                                                                                            Фея-крестная, Мачеха, Фея лета, Фея осени, Фея зимы, Фея весны                                                                                                                                                Капризуля,  Воображуля – дочки Мачехи                                                                                                                                              
Испанская красавица, восточная красавица.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
Звучит отрывок из № 18 «Сцена с   часами»    (действие    1    балета «Золушка» С. Прокофьева).                                                                                                                                     Появляются   7  гномов,   садятся   полукругом. Звучит № 1 Вступление (действие 1).                                                                                            
1-й гном.
Мы из страны волшебной гномы. 
Пришли вам сказку рассказать, 
как для наследника короны 
Король решил жену сыскать.                                                                                                      
2-й гном.
В старинном замке был назначен 
для подданных веселый бал. 
И сам министр девицам юным 
всем приглашенья разослал.                                                                                                       
 3-й гном.
В том старом добром королевстве 
семья лесничего жила. 
Хозяйка дома заболела 
и, дочь оставив, умерла.                                                                                                                                   
4-й гном.
Свою жену забыть не в силах, 
Лесничий долго горевал,
И часто, девочку жалея, 
он сиротинкой называл.                                                                             
5-й гном.
Шли годы. 
Он решил жениться, чтоб облегчить свою судьбу; 
с двумя дочурками взял в жены весьма почтенную вдову.                                                                                                                                       
6-й гном.
Вдова на деле оказалась груба, завистлива и зла.
Чужую дочку невзлюбила                                              
И Золушкою прозвала.                                                                                                                                           7-й гном.
По дому черную работу она взвалила на нее: 
Топить очаг, кастрюли чистить,
Готовить и стирать белье.                                                                                                                                               1-й гном.
Увы, в родном отцовском доме служанкой Золушка была. 
О счастье тайно лишь мечтала, всегда добра и весела.
Картина первая
Комната в доме Золушки. Звучит № 3 «Золушка» (действие 1). 
Золушка выполняет работу по дому, чистит кастрюлю у очага. 
Входит мачеха.                                                                                                         
Мачеха.
Золушка! Опять без дела? Пол еще не подмела, вскопать грядки не успела и огонь не развела!
Входят в пижамах и чепчиках Капризуля и Воображуля (сестры Золушки).  Потягиваются и зевают.                                                                                                                                             Мачеха. Пташеньки мои, проснулись! Как спалось, дочурки, вам?                                              
Капризуля   (поглаживая   живот). Завтракать еще не звали?                                                                                            
Мачеха. Пирожков сейчас вам дам.                                                                                          
Золушка    подбегает   с    подносом. Капризуля и Воображуля берут по пирожку. Жуют, громко чавкая.
Раздается стук в дверь. Золушка открывает. Входит гонец, отвешивает поклон.                                 
Гонец.
Добрый день! Вручить позвольте Приглашение на бал. 
Все девицы быть должны там, сам король так приказал.                                                                                                                                   Мачеха. Ах, спасибо, очень рады, обязательно придем.( Гонец уходит).
Мачеха. Золушка, готовь наряды, едем мы на бал втроем!                                                                 
Обнимает дочерей. Золушка выходит за платьями. Капризуля садится к зеркалу и прихорашивается.                                                                                                                         Воображуля. Отдай бусы, Капризуля! Маменькины ведь взяла.                                                                       
Капризуля. Ах, отстань, Воображуля, И не лезь в мои дела!                                                                                         
Воображуля. По-хорошему, сестрица, я прошу. Коль рассержусь..                                                              
 Капризуля. Ну и что?                                                                                                             Воображуля. Тогда тигрицей в волосы твои вцеплюсь. Сестры  дерутся,  визжат. Звучит № 4 «Отец» (действие1)                                                                                                                      
Мачеха. Девочки мои, не ссорьтесь! 
Золушка, поторопись! 
Мало времени осталось, 
Расторопней быть учись
Капризуля. Ленты мне когда погладишь? Что ты делаешь с утра?                                                                           
 Воображуля. Господи, ну что ты тянешь? Причесать меня пора. 
Золушка бегает от одной сестры к другой, выполняя приказания. Помогает одеть бальные юбки. Звучит № 6 «Поставщики и переодевание сестер» (действие1).                                                                                
Золушка. Все готово. Ах, сестрицы! Как мне хочется на бал!                                                         Воображуля.  Да,  король бы  удивился.
Капризуля. Замарашек он не звал. Сестры дразнят Золушку, посылают  ей  воздушные  поцелуи,  уходят вместе с мачехой.
Золушка, мечтая, танцует с метлой вальс. Звучит № 9 «Мечты Золушки о бале» (действие1) Золушка внезапно останавливается и начинает плакать.                                                               
Золушка.
Ах, как весело, должно быть, в замке все огни горят. 
С девушками принц танцует. 
Он красивый, говорят...
( Входит крестная Золушки.)                                                                                                    Золушка. Здравствуй, крестная! Я рада! Как ты вовремя пришла.                                                              
Крестная. Не плачь, детка, ждет награда твои добрые дела.  
Знаю я, что ты мечтаешь Веселиться на балу.                                                                                                                          
Золушка. Крестная, ну все ты знаешь!                                                                                        
Звучит № 11  «Второе появление Феи-нищенки» (действие1).                                         
Крестная. Да. И многое могу. 
Феи осени, зимы, Феи лета и весны, 
Я вас к Золушке зову, Здесь с подарками вас жду. 
Сбрасывает   плащ  и  становится феей. Появляются еще четыре феи: весны,   лета,   осени   и   зимы.   Они танцуют вариации и дарят Золушке подарки.
Звучат № 13 «Монолог Феи лета», № 15 «Вариация Феи осени», № 16 «Вариация Феи зимы», № 12 «Вариация Феи весны» (действие 1).
Золушка. Крестная, какая прелесть! Благодарна я судьбе. 
Как же я на бал поеду?
Платье старое на мне...                                                                                                                                 Фея-крестная. Сиянье звезд и лунный свет с собой возьмешь в дорогу.
В волшебной палочке секрет - нам звездочки помогут.                                                                                                    
Звездочки танцуют вальс и дарят Золушке   голубое   бальное   платье. 
Звучит № 19 «Отъезд Золушки на бал» (действие1).

Фея-крестная. Вот туфельки хрустальные, их звезды принесли. 
Под платье твое бальное
Нам лучше не найти.                                                                                                                                     Золушка. Сбылась волшебная мечта, я словно в дивном сне.                                                                                                        
Фея-крестная.
Послушай, Золушка, что я должна сказать тебе. 
Запомни, крестница, когда двенадцать бить начнет, 
домой вернуться ты должна, а волшебство пройдет.                                              
Золушка. Спасибо, все я поняла: Как полночь бить начнет, 
из замка я должна уйти...           
Фея-крестная. Вперед! Карета ждет! Звучит №17 «Прерванный отъезд» (действие 1).
Картина вторая
Зал в королевском замке. Гости входят парами. Король садится на трон, принц и министр увеселений стоят неподалеку. Звучит № 22 «Танец кавалеров» (Бурре) (действие 2).                                                                                                                                    
Король. Мой сын, как много здесь невест со всех концов страны.                                                                 
Министр. И из соседних королевств они приглашены.                                                                     Король. Хочу, чтоб выбрал ты себе достойную жену.                                                                                                
Министр. Позвольте, принц, представить Вам 
красавицу одну. 
Звезда Испании для Вас 
Готова танцевать.                                                                                                                                     Король. Мой сын, прошу, не жмурь-ка глаз 
и перестань зевать.
Звучит № 41 «Соблазн» (действие 3). Исполняется испанский танец.                                               Министр. А эта девушка, мой принц, 
Жемчужина Востока.                                                                  
Король. Какая прелесть! Вот сюрприз, 
стройна как, черноока!                                                        
Звучит № 43 «Ориенталия» (действие  3).  Исполняется  восточный танец.                                                               
Министр. Ну, а сейчас представить рад Вам двух сестер, мой принц.                                                                            
Принц. Шагают, точно на парад.                                                                                                               
Король. Ах, сын! Не торопись.                                                                                                                                              Сестры танцуют гавот. Отрывок из  №   7  «Урок танца»   (действие 1). Принц в ужасе машет руками.
Все гости танцуют мазурку (№ 26 «Мазурка и выход принца», действие 2).
Входят герольды, звучат фанфары.                                                                                                               Король. Что случилось? Объясните! Снова гостья прибыла?                                                                                                        
Министр (в сторону). Незнакомая принцесса. Кто? Откуда? Вот дела!                                                        Золушка подходит к трону, делает поклон. Принц встает. 
Звучит №   29   «Приезд  Золушки  на  бал» (действие 2).                                                                                                                                 
Принц. Как я рад, что Вы решили бал наш скромный посетить. 
Разрешите, незнакомка, 
Вас на танец пригласить.                                                                                                                Звучит   №   30   «Большой   вальс» (действие   2).   
Принц   и   Золушка танцуют. Гости расходятся, оставляя их одних.                                                                                                                                         Принц. Я хочу, чтоб в этом замке вы остались навсегда.                                                                    Золушка. Этот бал я не забуду, но покинуть Вас должна.                                                            
Часы начинают бить полночь (М 38 «Полночь», действие 2).                                                                            
Золушка. Принц, прощайте! Ах, ужасно! Торопиться мне пора.                                                      
Принц. Ну, останьтесь ненадолго!                                                                                             Золушка. Нет, простите, мне нельзя.                                                                                  
Появляются  гномы  из  часов,  они помогают Золушке скрыться. 
Появляются король и министр увеселений.                                                                                                                               Король. Где принцесса?                                                                                                               Принц (грустно). Убежала.                                                                                                                                
Король. Слуги, все сюда! Догнать! 
Что тебе она сказала? Как зовут и где искать?             
Золушка  в  простом  старом  платье   пробегает   мимо,   на   нее   не обращают внимание.                                                                                                                                          Министр (с туфелькой). Ах, король, она исчезла, только туфельку нашли...                          
Король. Обыскать все королевство и достать из-под земли!                                                                                                                            
На авансцене министр и герольд с туфелькой скачут на лошадках, затем   примеряют   туфельку   шести красавицам.
Картина третья
Дом   Золушки.    (Звучит    №   46 «Утро   после   бала»,   действие   3.)
Золушка сидит у очага и любуется хрустальной туфелькой. Входят мачеха и две ее дочери. Золушка испуганно прячет туфельку в карман передника.                                                                   Воображуля. Как мне жаль тебя, бедняжку! Был такой чудесный бал.                                                         
Капризуля. Если б только ты видала: Принц с принцессой танцевал.                                                                                    
Воображуля. До чего она прекрасна!                                                                                            Мачеха. А какой на ней наряд!                                                                                                          Капризуля.   Принц  влюбился,   это ясно.
Воображуля.    Все    так    в    замке говорят.                                                                                                    
Мачеха. Ровно в полночь убежала, и никто не смог догнать.                                                                Капризуля. Туфельку лишь потеряла.                                                                                          Воображуля.  Принц  велел  ее  искать.                                                                                                                    
Мачеха. Всем девицам королевства, - 
сам король издал указ, - 
надо туфельку примерить. 
Капризуля. Если будет в самый раз, станет та невестой принца...                                                           
Воображуля. Кто-то в нашу дверь стучится!
Входит министр увеселений, с ним два пажа. Они несут хрустальную туфельку на подушечке.
Министр.    В    Вашем    доме    есть девицы?                                                                                     Мачеха. Да, конечно! Капризуля! Садись быстро, примеряй! 
Так, тяни сильней давай! 
А теперь, Воображуля! Лучше пальцы подогни. Ну еще тяни, тяни!
Министр. Что за девушка в сторонке рядом с очагом сидит? До чего она прелестна! Но какой печальный вид.
Мачеха (Золушке). Ваша милость, замарашка! Поскорей исчезни с глаз!
Министр. Нет, я Вас прошу остаться. Нужно выполнить указ.                                                                
Золушка примеряет туфельку.
Министр. Боже мой, она ей впору!                                                                                                                      
Мачеха. Глупости, не может быть!                                                                                                                              
Министр. Не вступайте со мной в споры!   (В   сторону.)   
Смогу   орден получить.
Золушка  достает  из  кармана  и надевает вторую туфельку.                                                                                 
Министр. К принцу с радостью спешите, доложите королю! 
И сюда их привезите.                                                       
 За невестой присмотрю.                                                                                                                          
Звучит  музыка,  появляется Фея-крестная. (№ 11 «Второе появление Феи-нищенки, действие 1.) Она взмахивает волшебной палочкой. Вбегают звездочки, которые надевают на Золушку бальное платье. (Звучит № 37 «Вальс-кода», действие 2.)
Входят  король  и  принц.  (№  50 «Аморозо», действие 3.)                                                        
Принц. Ах, отец, какое счастье! (Золушке.)
Буду вечно Вас любить. 
Разрешите Вам тотчас же 
Руку с сердцем предложить!                                                             
Звучит музыка («Аморозо», действие 3).
 Все участники выходят на поклон. 
Исполняется песня.
1. В сказках все бывает, в сказках  - чудеса: 
Спящая царевна, девица-краса,                                               
Золушки и принцы, ведьмы, короли; Чудо совершится, если веришь ты.
Припев: Золушка принцессой стала неспроста,
Туфелька хрустальная счастье принесла, потому что миром правит доброта,                                 
Людям помогает светлая мечта.
2.Сказка нас научит, зло как победить, 
как с врагами сладить, счастье как добыть.                                                 
Нам всегда помогут добрые друзья, будут рядом биться верные сердца. 
Припев.

----------

olia.kostina (28.11.2019), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), клуб ростовский (15.11.2019), Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Огниво - С Горковенко.*

Музыкальная сказка
Либретто Рены Амировой-Горковенко
(по сказкам Х.-К. Андерсена)
Стихи Еф. Ефимовского.
Действующие лица.
Оле-Лукойе – рассказчик.
Фея радости.
Фея печали.
Солдат.
Ведьма.
Король.
Королева.
Принцесса.
Три собаки.
Палач.
Женихи.
Народ, свита Короля, стража.

№1 УВЕРТЮРА.
С разных сторон на сцене появляются Фея радости и Фея печали.
Ф.Р. Никто на свете не знает столько историй, Сколько Оле-Лукойе.
Ф.П. Вот мастер рассказывать!
Ф.Р. Под мышками у него по зонтику. Один с картинками. Его он раскрывает над хорошими детьми, и тогда им всю ночь снятся волшебные сказки.
Ф.П. Другой зонтик совсем простой, гладкий. Его он раскрывает над непослушными детьми, они и спят всю ночь как убитые и ничего не видят во сне.
Ф.Р. По-моему здесь собрались только хорошие дети…
Ф.П. Не думаю.
Ф.Р Опять ты во всём видишь только плохое… Надо бы попросить Оле прийти сюда и рассказать одну из своих чудесных сказок. Добрую-предобрую!
Ф.П. Нет, злую-презлую!
Ф.Р. Нет, добрую!
Ф.П. Нет, злую!
Ф.Р. Я тебя сейчас в тюльпан превращу!
Ф.П. А я тебя в ящерицу…
Ф.Р. А я…
Ф.П. А я…
Появляется Оле-Лукойе
О-Л. Что такое? Что за шум?
Ф.Р. А вот и Оле-Лукойе! Фея Печали хочет, чтобы вы рассказали только печальную сказку.
Ф.П. А Фея Радости- только весёлую.
О-Л. Успокойтесь. Я расскажу ребятам сказку, где и радость…
Ф.Р. Ура!
О-Л. И печаль.
Ф.П. Вот так тебе!
О-Л. Я не только расскажу, но и покажу сегодня свою сказку. Итак, сказка называется «Огниво»
Идёт солдат по дороге раз-два, раз-два! Ранец за спиной, сабля на боку. Отвоевал своё, а теперь…
Появляется солдат. Оле и феи уходят.

*Сцена первая.*
Встреча солдата с ведьмой.
Полянка у старого дерева.
С. Раз-два, раз-два!.Отвоевал своё, а теперь держу путь домой.
№2. ПЕСНЯ СОЛДАТА,
Побили мы своих врагов
Несметное количество.
Теперь домой-
Приказ таков,
Приказ его величества.
Я вёрст немало прошагал,
Иду я с солнцем в ногу.
Я ночью делаю привал,
А утречком в дорогу.
Но дома нет – и в этом соль,
Нет денег – вот в чём штука!
Его величество король
В награду жал мне руку.
Король сказал мне: «Ничего!
Не унывай, братишка!»
Я это знаю без него –
Дошёл своим умишком.
Во время исполнения песни появляется Ведьма и Разглядывает Солдата, затем подходит к нему.
В. Добрый вечер, служивый. Ишь, сабля-то у тебя славная, какая! И ранец-то какой большой! А поёшь-то как хорошо! Ну, молодчина Солдат! А сейчас у тебя и денег будет, ,сколько хочешь!
С.Ну, спасибо!
В. Видишь старое дерево? Внутри оно совсем пустое. Полезай в дупло, спускайся до самого низа. Я обвяжу тебя верёвкой, а как крикнешь – вытащу назад.
С. Да зачем я туда полезу?
В. За деньгами.
№3 РАССКАЗ ВЕДЬМЫ,.
Полезай, Солдат, в дупло:
Там и сухо и тепло.
У тебя ни медяка,
А в дупле три сундука.
Слушайся меня, Солдат,
Если хочешь быть богат.
Там на крыше сундука
 пёс сидит без поводка:
Глаза размером с блюдца
Ни разу не сомкнутся.
Не давай ему подачку, 
на передник брось собачку.
Слушайся меня, Солдат,
Если хочешь быть богат.
Медяки в том сундучишке.
Не захочешь мелочишки –
Так иди за серебром.
Там собака над добром,
У неё глаза –колёса,
На пришельцев смотрят косо.
На передник мой сажай,
Ларь с деньгами – открывай.
Слушайся меня, Солдат,
Если хочешь быть богат.
Ну, а в третьей-то каморке
Сторож – пёс не в меру зоркий
Золотишко стережёт
И глазищи лапой трёт.
Испугаешься страшилы –
Потеряешь сразу силу.
А посадишь коль на тряпку,
Золото бери охапкой.
Слушайся меня, Солдат, 
Если хочешь быть богат.
За совет –то мой в награду
И медяшки мне не надо,
Ни полушки ни гроша,-
Я ведь добрая душа.
Лишь найди ты мне, служивый,
В уголке моё огниво.
Слушайся меня, Солдат,
Если хочешь быть богат. 
С. Ну ладно, обвязывай меня верёвкой.
Ведьма обвязывает Солдата верёвкой.
В. А вот и мой синий клетчатый передник. Возьми его. Прощай и помни обо всём, что я тебе говорила.
Солдат лезет в дупло. Ведьма держит верёвку.
О-Л. Забрался Солдат в дупло. Видит: сидят три собаки.

*Сцена вторая.*
В дупле.
Выход Солдата на музыку №3(два такта вступления – лейтмотив огнива).
С. Ну и ну! Хороши красотки. Ну, чего уставились? Смотрите, глаза протаращите!
Собаки надвигаются на Солдата. Звучит песня собак. Все три поочерёдно поют.
№4 КУПЛЕТЫ ТРЁХ СОБАК,
1.Соб. Я славный пёс сторожевой –
Ко мне, Солдат, ни шагу,
А то ведь не уйдёшь живой,
Я съем тебя со шпагой!
От глупых я добро храню.
Все глупые – моё меню. 
Гав, гав.
2. Соб. Я тут на серебре сижу
И проявляю рвенье.
Тебе, служивый, услужу…
И съем в одно мгновенье!
От жадных я добро храню.
Все жадные – моё меню
Гав, гав.
3. Соб. Прошёл, Солдат, ты два поста,
Но третьего не минешь.
Зайдёшь хоть с морды, хоть с хвоста –
Один и тот же финиш.
От трусов я добро храню.
Трусливые –моё меню.
Гав, гав.
Солдат стелет перед собаками передник. Собаки садятся на передник и раскрывают сундучки с монетами.
С. Господи! Золота сколько! Хоть весь город покупай! Вот это деньги! Да, а где же огниво?
Звучит музыка №3(вступление-лейтмотив огнива).
А вот и оно(берёт огниво и сундучок с золотом).
А ну, Ведьма, тащи меня обратно!
Голос В. А огниво взял?
С. Взял, взял.
Собаки убегают. Ведьма из-за кулис за верёвку вытаскивает на середину сцены Солдата.

*Сцена третья.*
Встреча солдата с Ведьмой (продолжение)
Полянка у старого дерева.
С. Ух, наконец-то (снимает с себя верёвку.)
В. Огниво, огниво давай!
С. На что тебе огниво?
В. Не скажу. Получил своё – отдавай моё!
С. Как бы ни так! Раз не говоришь, зачем оно тебе, не отдам!
В. Отдай, отдай!
С. Не отдам!
Во время спора Солдат обвязывает Ведьму верёвкой.
Догони-ка, попробуй! (Убегает).
В. (Скачет за ним). У-у-у. обманул, проклятый. Но мы ещё встретимся. Ждёт тебя смерть!
О-Л. Разбогател Солдат. Жил он теперь куда как весело: ходил в театры, выезжал на прогулки в королевский сад и много денег раздавал беднякам, и хорошо делал – ведь он по себе знал, каково сидеть без гроша в кармане!
*
Сцена четвёртая.*
Трактир.
Танцуя, входит в трактир Солдат. За ним несколько пар.
№5 ПЕСНЯ СОЛДАТА И ГОРОЖАН,
Эй, подходи, честной народ.
Всех угостить я рад.
Пусть каждый вдоволь ест и пьёт.
Все: Ты золото, Солдат!
Я цену голода узнал,
Бродил я без гроша.
Трактирщик ,каждому бокал!
Все: Богатая душа!
1 горожанин. Эй, Солдат, а самого главного ты не можешь увидеть и купить на свои деньги!
С. Чего же это я не могу?
2 горожанин. Увидеть Принцессу, дочь нашего Короля. Она такая красавица!
С. А как бы её повидать?
3 горожанин. Её совсем нельзя повидать. Живёт она в большом замке, а вокруг столько стен да башен. Никто, кроме самого Короля, не смеет бывать у неё. Потому что было гаданье, будто дочь его выйдет замуж за простого солдата, а это Королю не по вкусу.
Солдат и горожане поют(на музыку №5)
С. За дружбу поднимаю тост!
Ура друзьям!
Все: Виват!
Как он общителен и прост!
Ты золото, Солдат!
Мы до утра плясать хотим, 
Наш дорогой, Солдат!-
С. Я угощаю, я плачу!...
Нет денег, виноват…
Друзья, кто в долг мне даст монет?
Я не забуду век!
Все: Водить с ним дружбу смысла нет:
Пустой он человек! –
Все покидают Солдата. Он, огорчённый, следует за Оле-Лукойе. Тем временем в замке взаперти тоскует Принцесса.

*Сцена пятая.*
В замке
Пр. Как я несчастна! Я только во сне вижу своего любимого солдата.
№6  РОМАНС ПРИНЦЕССЫ,
Скучно в замке высоком
Всё сидеть под замком,
Лишь на звёзды из окон
Глядеть вечерком.
Неужели в неволе
Все принцессы сидят?
Уж скорее бы, что ли, 
Взял замуж солдат?
Ах, каков солдат мой с виду!
Он высок, и он усат!
Он не даст меня в обиду.
Поцелуй меня, солдат.
Нет, пора бы на раны
Перестать сыпать соль.
Ведь удвоил охрану
У башни король.
И у спальни их трое,
А на лестнице взвод.
Я окошко открою,
А вдруг повезёт?
Входят Король с Королевой.
К-ь. Дочь, моя!
К-а. Принцесса, доченька моя!
Принцесса плачет навзрыд.
К-а. Ах, как она страдает!
К-ь. Посмотрите, к нам приехали знатные гости: принц голландский, барон французский и царевич русский. Они сватаются к вам, вы можете выбрать любого.
Входят Женихи, поочерёдно исполняют под музыку №7 танец-импровизацию, как можно смешнее
№7 ТАНЕЦ ЖЕНИХОВ,
Пр. Никого я не хочу, я люблю своего солдата!
Женихи уходят.
К-ь. Ах, так? Утроить охрану!
К-А. Ах!
Королеве дурно. Король уводит её. Принцесса тоже уходит.
О-Л. А солдат, истратив все деньги, жил в крохотной каморке, и никто из прежних дружков к нему не наведывался.

*Сцена шестая*
Каморка солдата.
С. Вот и денег у меня не стало. Все до копейки потратил, зато и сам повеселился, и людей не забывал. Ах, до чего же хочется увидеть Принцессу…(Достаёт огниво, ударяет раз, два, три – появляются три собаки.)
Звучит музыка №3 (вступление – лейтмотив огнива).
А огниво, видать, волшебное.
Вот я сейчас попрошу доставить мне Принцессу. (собакам).Хочу видеть Принцессу!
Собаки вносят спящую Принцессу.
Пр. ( просыпается). Ой, где я?
С. Вы у меня в гостях.
Пр. Солдат? Как тут хорошо, и окно раскрыто, и звёзды сияют.
С. Как она прекрасна! Я, кажется, люблю её!
Пр. Я бы очень хотела прогуляться.
С. Мы сейчас же идём!
№8 ДУЭТ ПРИНЦЕССЫ И СОЛДАТА,
Пр. Я ещё не проснулась,
Я как будто во сне!
Неужели вернулось
Снова счастье ко мне?
Вместе: Наконец-то мы вместе!
С. Принцесса!
Пр. Солдат!
Ты – жених, я – невеста.
Как я рада!
С. Я рад!
Во время пения подкрадывается Ведьма. Она видит Принцессу с Солдатом и зовёт Короля с Королевой.
К-ь. Так вот вы где!
К-а. Вернитесь домой, дочь моя!
К-ь. Сейчас же арестовать Солдата и на рассвете казнить!
Появляется стража, уводит Солдата.
В.(радостно). Я же говорила, говорила. Ждёт тебя смерть! Ха-ха!
Пр.(плачет). Я не хочу, я не хочу казни!
Все уходят.
О-Л. Наутро народ узнал, что Солдата будут казнить, и заторопился к месту казни.

*Сцена седьмая*
Площадь.
На сцену выходят поочерёдно Палач, Солдат, стража, Король с Королевой, народ сопровождает их.
№9 КУПЛЕТЫ ПАЛАЧА,
П. Хоть сегодня воскресенье, 
На плече несу топор.
Приведу я в исполненье
 королевский приговор
народ: Мы оделись как на праздник,
но у нас не выходной.
Палач и стража.: Мы обслуживаем казни
По оплате по двойной. Эх!
П.  Мне не очень-то охота
Людям головы рубить.
Но работа есть работа, 
без работы мне не жить.
Народ-повторяет припев.
Палас и стража-повторяют припев.
П. Вижу: к Палачу питают
Нездоровый интерес.
И совсем не осуждают
Молодца, что крал принцесс.
Народ, палач, стражники – повторяют припев.
Выходят Король, Королева. Прячась, появляется Ведьма и становится около Короля.
С.(Королю) Ваше величество, разрешите мне перед смертью выкурить трубочку. Ведь это моя последняя просьба.
В. Не разрешайте ему, не давайте ему пользоваться огнивом.
К-а. Курить вредно, молодой человек.
К-ь. Ну почему, пусть выкурит. Да поживей!
В. Тогда пеняйте на себя. (Солдату) У, проклятый!
Звучит музыка №3(вступление-лейтмотив огня). Солдат ударяет: раз, два, три. Появляются три Собаки, они подбегают к Солдату.
С. Ну-ка, помогите. Не хочу, чтобы меня казнили.
Собаки кидаются на Короля с Королевой.
№10 КОРОЛЬ И СВИТА.
1. Простите нас, простите,
Чудовищ повелитель!
Нет, вас я не казню,
Возьмите всю казну.
Свита и народ:
Ах, какие псины –
Они невыносимы!
2. Солдатик, пощадите!
Быть маршалом хотите?
Дам войско – и в дорогу,
Собачки вам в подмогу.
Свита и народ - припев тот же.
Собаки хватают Короля с Королевой и убегают с ними.
Голос из народа.
Солдатик, будь нашим королём и возьми в жёны прекрасную Принцессу!
Звучит музыка №6, появляется Принцесса. Солдат подходит к ней, подаёт руку и уводит её. Народ приветствует их.
На сцену выбегает Оле-Лукойе и Феи.
№11 ФИНАЛ.
1.	Ну, вот и сказка кончилась,
И кончилась чудесно.
И вроде зло наказано,
Но жаль – не повсеместно.
И мы хотим, чтоб зажили 
Вы радостно, счастливо.
И пусть вас выручит в беде
Чудесное огниво!

_(Ссылки удалены модератором, т.к. закончился срок хранения)._
это минусовки к "Огниво"-№1 и №2
Это №3-Рассказ ведьмы.№4 в пещере (этого номера по сценарию нет, он возник уже в ходе постановки.
Это все остальные минусовки к "Огниво".
Минусовки-эксклюзивный материал, их сделал родитель моей ученицы, он музыкант и оранжировщик.

видео, чтобы услышать плюсы песен, да и , вообще, в целом. Правда качать придётся долго. сама длительность ролика 32 минуты, а у меня качалось 5 часов. Правда сразу хочу сказать об особенностях ролика. Я этот спектакль ставила 2 раза, с разницей , где-то лет в пять. У меня были и видео и фотки со спектакля, но 2 года назад погибла вся информация с компа, всё пропало, И теперь фотки есть , но в альбоме, а цифорвых нет. А это видео я случайно нашла в старых сд-дисках.Здесь как бы сдача спектакля, а зрителями були первые исполнители, они тогда были где-то 10 класс, и младшая группа театра(второклашки) , сейчас они в шестом классе.Поэтому были технические накладки( не "уезжала" ширма, когда солдат шёл в город, не было "Женихов", они тогда, по-моему болели. А они должны быть в свите Короля, и в финальной сцене казни Солдата. Но всё равно это единственное, что я могу предложить, чтобы услышать песни, посмотреть как получалось дупло куда опускался солдат, так что не обессудьте. Но я , конечно, когда нашла диск, то посмотрела с огромным удовольствием. 


Вот -это единственная из трёх фоток, которые у меня остались на случайно сохранившемся сд-диске. Здесь участники спектакля(без женихов), а в последнем ряду стоят дети из первого показа, каждый со своим героем- солдат 1-сзади солдата2, кстати они родные братья.,принцесса1 сзади Принцессы2 ,собаки, королеваи т.д. А внизу -младшая группа( сейчас они уже шестиклассники) и чуть попозже я выложу мюзикл "Сказка о скучающем короле" с фотками, и вы увидите какие они сейчас. Эту сказку мы делали к новому году(2009) и участвовали с ней в городском конкурсе(2 место), а с "Огниво" у нас было 1 место.

----------

olia.kostina (28.11.2019), tigricadn (19.01.2018), toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## Иника

Слушаем музыкальную сказку *ЗАЙКА-НЕУНЫВАЙКА*
Для детей старшего дошкольного возраста.

(Играет веселая  музыка).
На самой большой и зеленой полянке, где росла сочная трава, жил зайчик со своей сестричкой Хвосточкой.
Когда зайка был совсем маленький, он упал из кроватки, но не заплакал, а только потер лапкой ушибленную спинку и  сказал: «Совсем не больно» и улыбнулся.
Зайка всегда успокаивал Хвосточку и пел ей красивые колыбельные песенки.
У зайчика была славная сестричка, но уж очень она любила хвастаться.
За это ее звери в лесу прозвали — Хвасточкой.
Хвасточка выбегала на зеленую лужайку, где рос самый большой дуб, и громко кричала.
—  Звери, звери! Вот какое у меня красивое платьице, бантики розовые, а сережки самые красивые!
— Ну-ка, у кого наряды лучше, чем у меня, выходите,
покажитесь!
Но никто на поляне не появлялся, только белки шептались: — Хвастунишка, воображуля!
—  Не будем  с ней дружить!
У Хвасточки совсем не было друзей. Она часто вертелась перед зеркалом и, всхлипывая, говорила:
— И платье у меня красивое, и бантики, и сама я хорошенькая! — Но никто не хочет со мной дружить: ни белки, ни зайцы, ни медвежата.
— Разве я виновата, что лучше и красивее всех! — вздыхала Хвасточка.
В детстве мама называла ее лапочкой, но в лесу ее так никто не называл.
Все звали Хвасточка. И лишь брат зайки играл и дружил с ней. Но Неунывайка сегодня был в лесной школе, а Хвасточка сидела одна у окна и скучала.
Вдруг в окно кто-то постучал.
— Кто там? — спросила зайка.
—  Я твой будущий друг, — ответил хриплый голос. Зайка выглянула в окно и увидела волка.
—  Ах, волк,— вскрикнула Хвасточка и хотела быстренько закрыть окно.
Волк уцепился за окно лапами, не давая его закрыть.
— Серый Хвост, — представился волк, настежь, открывая окно.
—  Волки не дружат с зайцами, - испуганно сказала
Хвасточка.
— Дружат, еще как дружат, — во всю пасть улыбнулся
волк.
—  Какая же ты красивая, Зайка, — говорил волк, — и бантики у тебя самые красивые в лесу!
Волк был очень голодным, это обстоятельство делало его очень красноречивым.
- А платьице у тебя новенькое, все в кружевах, — нахваливал волк Зайку.
- Второй такой красавицы нет в нашем лесу!- продолжал старый хитрец.
- Какой вы Волк любезный! Таких слов я ни от кого в нашем лесу не слышала, — сказала довольная Зайка.
И она сорвала цветок из цветочного горшка и подарила волку.
(Звучит музыка Е. Тиличеевой «Зайцы», «Праздники и развлечения б детском саду»).
Волк понюхал цветок, запачкал нос пыльцой и чихнул так, что посуда в шкафу задрожала.
У волка живот сводило от голода. Он нюхал цветок, а представлял, что ест Хвасточку.
Голос Хвасточки донесся, как бы, издалека.
-  Вы такой хороший, Волк! - Но мама и брат не разрешают с вами разговаривать!
-  А ты их не слушай, голубушка, выходи   со мной поиграть!
-  Я тебе новую игру покажу. Она называется - заячьий антрекот, ой, аттракцион, - исправился волк.
- Вы, наверное, есть хотите, господин Волк?- спросила Хвасточка.
Волк лязгнул зубами, глотая слюнки. Зайка протянула волку морковку, посыпанную сахаром.
-  Попробуйте, очень вкусно!- предложила Зайка. Волк взял морковку, откусил разок и тихонько сказал:
- Какая гадость, еще хуже, чем заячьи уши!
-  Ну, как, вкусно?- спросила волка Хвасточка.
- Конечно, Зайка, это же твое угощение. Но я не могу все это съесть, забрать у ребенка его лакомство!
- Ах, какой благородный Волк! - удивилась Хвасточка.
А волк подумал:
- Ешь, маленькая Зайка, вкуснее будешь!
—  Я, пожалуй, поиграю с вами, господин Волк!— решила Хвасточка.
Волк обрадовался, потирая свои серые лапы. Зайка прыгнула из окна, волк неясно погладил Зайку. Потом он залез в большой  мешок и стал прыгать вокруг Хвасточки.
(Звучит русская народная мелодия «Ах, вы сени»).
Зайка смеялась и хлопала в ладоши.
— Ну, а теперь, Зайка, попрыгай, как я! — предложил волк.
Зайка залезла в мешок и стала прыгать, теперь смеялся волк и хлопал в свои грязные, серые лапы. Потом подошел к мешку и стал его завязывать.
— Мы больше не будем играть? — Спросила Хвасточка волка.
—  Будем, будем, - сказал Волк. - Наша игра будет называться «Жареная молодая зайчиха», — хриплым голосом сказал волк, так как был сильно простужен.
Он взвалил мешок на облезлую спину и побежал к своей избушке.
— Вот были мои детки-волки хорошими детьми, не пришлось бы мне на старости лет перед зайцами клоуна играть, добывать себе пропитание, — размышлял старый волк.
А в это время Зайка-Неунывайка возвращался домой из лесной школы.
У него всегда было хорошее настроение. Но сегодня у зайца был особенный день. Старый учитель Енот вызвал его к доске, но спросить не успел, так как прозвенел звонок.
Всем был хорош зайка, только учиться не любил.
Зайка-Неунывайка шел по лесу и пел свою песенку.
Не боюсь я волка, Не боюсь лису, Если будет нужно, Друга я спасу!
Пошел наш зайка к своему домику и видит: окно открыто, а Хвасточки нет!
Взял наш Неунывайка лупу и начал следы возле дома
изучать!
—  Волк сестричку унес!
Не стал заяц плакать и причитать, а взял крепкую веревку, топор, спички да старое одеяло и отправился к избушке волка сестричку выручать!
А в это время волк был в большой задумчивости: как ему есть Хвасточку — в сыром виде или слегка поджарить?
Серый разбойник крепко связал Хвасточку и положил рядом с ней кулинарную книгу.
Волк открыл ее на странице «Заячье рагу» и сказал плачущей Зайке:
— Я старый, больной волк, ничего не вижу!
Зайка громко заплакала и сказала, что не умеет читать!
—  Ну, ладно, — сказал волк, — я и не образованных зайцев ем!
Услышал храбрый Неунывайка плач сестры и запел свою песенку:
Не боюсь я волка, Не боюсь лису, Если другу туго, Я его спасу!
Потом заяц завернулся в старое одеяло, измазался сажей, поджег ветку и закричал:
—  Выходи, волк, отдай свою добычу! А то домик твой подожгу, тебя, Серого, на кусочки порублю!
Старый волк выглянул в окошко и испугался. Возле его дома чудище страшное топором машет, громко кричит, грозится избушку поджечь и волка погубить!
Испугался Серый Волк и как закричит:
— Чудище страшное, уходи!
Серую душу мою не губи! Отдам тебе Зайку, Только уйди!
Отворил волк дверь, а Неунывайка схватил сеотричку и в назидание волку хвост прижег.
С тех пор в лесу волка звери так и зовут — «Паленый Хвост»
(Звучит песенка «О Друге» - ...без друзей меня чуть-чуть, а с друзьями много...)

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## лорена

* "Малиновый пенёк" О.Безымянная.*

Музыкальная пьеса для малышей.
М е д в е ж о н о к.
З а й ч о н о к.
В о л ч о н о к.
Л и с и ч к а.
Другие лесные звери.

Лес. Полянка. Посреди полянки пенёк. По левую (или по правую)
сторону — малинник. Входит М е д в е ж о н о к.
М е д в е ж о н о к (поёт).
Всем давным-давно известно,
Хорошо известно всем.
Очень я люблю малину,
И её я только ем.
И душистей, и вкуснее
Нет на свете ничего.
Потому люблю малину
Больше рыбы,
Больше мёда,
Больше всех люблю её.
Всем известно, что в лесу растёт самая малиновая малина. Только она замечательна не только тем, что малиновая, а ещё и тем, что очень сладкая и душистая. Я очень-очень люблю её, но не всегда могут быстро отыскать. А малина уже поспела и пахнет на весь лес. (В зал.) Чувствуете? Замечательный запах. Так как малиной пахнет со всех сторон, то я никак не могу найти её: пойду направо (идёт направо) — одни зелёные ели, пойду налево (идёт налево) — одни коричневые коряги, пойду вперёд (идёт вперёд) — там голубой ручей, пойду назад (идёт назад) — там красные мухоморы (вздыхает), а малиновой малины нигде нет.
Так кружусь, кружусь, кружусь
Целый-целый день.
Но малину здесь искать
Мне совсем не лень.
Слышу запах тут и там,
А её всё нет.
Ужин целый проискал,
Завтрак и обед.
(М е д в е ж о н о к кружится вокруг себя, голова у него закружилась, качаясь, он подходит к пеньку.) Хорошо, что здесь есть пенёк, а то бы я свалился прямо на землю. (Грустно, рассматривая пенёк.) И пенёк какой-то самый обыкновенный, ну совершенно ничем неприметный. Отдохну я на нём и пойду дальше малину искать. (Садится на пенёк.) Так, отдохнул. Теперь надо посмотреть, куда идти. (Становится на пенёк и видит малинник.) Малина! (Спустился с пенька с другой стороны, сделал несколько шагов.) Нет малины. (Вернулся к пеньку, влез на него, встал, увидел малину.) Есть малина. Малину видно только с пенька. Значит, это малиновый пенёк. А поэтому нужно слезть и идти, всё время глядя на пенёк. (Развернулся спиной к малиннику, слез с пенька и, глядя на пенёк, задом пошёл к малиннику. Спиной вошёл в малинник, сел и запел.)
Чтобы найти малину в срок,
Найди малиновый пенёк.
И всё, поверь, дружочек мой,
Решится вдруг само собой.
Появляется З а й ч о н о к.
З а й ч о н о к.
Я малины запах слышу,
Но малины не найду.
Из-за этой вот малины
Я могу попасть в беду.
(Говорит испуганно, прыгая из стороны в сторону.) Скакну направо — там елки зелёные, скакну налево — там коряги коричневые, скакну вперёд — там ручей голубой, скакну назад — ой! там мухомор красный. (Дрожит.) Как страшно!
М е д в е ж о н о к.
Зайка, Зайка, ты зря не кружись,
Ты на пенёчек скорей заберись.
Малиновый пенёк тебе малину-то и укажет.
З а й ч о н о к смотрит вокруг, замечает пенёк, стоит в недоумении. 
М е д в е ж о н о к. Пенёк видишь?
З а й ч о н о к. Вижу, но пенёк этот не малиновый, а совсем обыкновенный. Я не вижу малинового пенька! Обыкновенный есть, а малинового нет!
М е д в е ж о н о к. А ты представь, что он малиновый.
З а й ч о н о к. Да как же я это представлю? У меня это никак не представляется!
М е д в е ж о н о к. Какой ты недотёпа! Влезь на пенёк и оглядись, малина сразу-то и покажется.
Взобрался З а й ч о н о к на пенёк, а как только встал на лапки, так сразу малину и увидел.
З а й ч о н о к (обрадованно). Вижу! Вижу! И вправду пенёк малиновый, как я сразу этого не заметил.
Соскочил З а й ч о н о к с пенька и поскакал в малинник. Сел рядом
с Медвежонком.
М е д в е ж о н о к и З а й ч о н о к (поют).
Если хочешь в лес прийти
И малину там найти,
Отыщи-ка ты, дружок,
Лишь малиновый пенёк.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
На него скорей взберись
И немного повертись,
И укажет тот пенёк
На малину, наш дружок.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
А с него один шажок —
И в малине ты, дружок.
Рви малину, не зевай,
Вместе с нами повторяй:
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
Появляется В о л ч о н о к.
В о л ч о н о к.
Слышу я малины запах,
Но её не вижу я.
Может, я пришёл к пенёчку
Совершенно даже зря.
У этого пенька так сильно пахнет малиной, как больше нигде не пахнет. (Крутится вокруг пенька.) Вот кружусь-кружусь вокруг, а никак на верную дорожку не попаду: пойду вправо (идёт направо) — там елки зелёные, поверну влево (идёт налево) — там коряги коричневые, кинусь вперёд (идёт вперёд) — там ручей голубой, (идёт назад) вернусь назад — там мухомор красный. Голова кругом идёт.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Бедный Волчонок.
З а й ч о н о к. Да, бедный.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Никак малину не отыщет.
З а й ч о н о к. Никак.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Жалко его, друг всё-таки.
З а й ч о н о к. Очень жалко.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Тогда давай позовём его.
З а й ч о н о к. Давай.
М е д в е ж о н о к.
Серый, Серый, ты зря не кружись,
Ты на пенёчек скорей заберись.
Малиновый пенёк тебе малину-то и укажет.
Смотрит В о л ч о н о к вокруг, видит пенёк, стоит в недоумении.
В о л ч о н о к. А пенёк этот совершенно не малиновый. Этот пенёк — самый обыкновенный! Обыкновенный есть, а малинового нет! Малиновый где?
З а й ч о н о к. Перед тобой!
В о л ч о н о к (сердито). Да нет здесь малинового!
М е д в е ж о н о к. А ты представь, что он малиновый, и он сразу малиновым станет.
В о л ч о н о к. Никак не представляется!
З а й ч о н о к. Какой ты неумейка! Ты глаза закрой…
В о л ч о н о к. Закрыл.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Теперь влезь на этот пенёк.
В о л ч о н о к залазит на пенёк лицом к малиннику. 
В о л ч о н о к. Влез.
З а й ч о н о к. Теперь открывай глаза. 
В о л ч о н о к. Открыл.
М е д в е ж о н о к. И что видишь?
В о л ч о н о к. Малину!
М е д в е ж о н о к (серьёзно). Вот только с этого малинового пня и видно малину.
В о л ч о н о к. Так что мне теперь делать?
З а й ч о н о к. Прыгай к нам!
В о л ч о н о к прыгнул в малину, сел рядом с Медвежонком и Зайчонком.
М е д в е ж о н о к, З а й ч о н о к и В о л ч о н о к (поют).
Если хочешь в лес прийти
И малину там найти,
Отыщи-ка ты, дружок,
Лишь малиновый пенёк.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
На него скорей взберись
И немного повертись,
И укажет тот пенёк
На малину, наш дружок.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
А с него один шажок —
И в малине ты, дружок.
Рви малину, не зевай,
Вместе с нами повторяй:
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
Друзья так увлечённо пели, что совершенно не заметили, как к ним
подошла Л и с и ч к а.
Л и с и ч к а.
Запах слышу я малины,
Надо мне её найти.
Если очень присмотреться,
Сразу можно к ней прийти.
(Слышит пение.) А если прислушаться, то сразу поймёшь, где находится малина. Эти звери так кричат, что не только слепой, но и глухой найдёт малинник. (Раздвигает ветки малины, видит Медвежонка, Зайчонка и Волчонка.) Вы что это тут делаете?
М е д в е ж о н о к, З а й ч о н о к и В о л ч о н о к. Поём.
Л и с и ч к а. А я вижу, что вы едите малину.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Нет, малину с этого места не видно.
Л и с и ч к а (возмущённо). Как это не видно, когда я вижу?!
М е д в е ж о н о к, З а й ч о н о к и В о л ч о н о к вышли из малинника, стали перед
Л и с и ч к о й и загородили собой всю малину.
М е д в е ж о н о к, З а й ч о н о к и В о л ч о н о к. Теперь видишь?
Л и с и ч к а. Теперь не вижу.
М е д в е ж о н о к. То-то же. Малину можно видеть только с малинового пенька.
Л и с и ч к а. Но я и без пенька видела малину.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Без пенька малину видно только тогда, когда в ней кто-то сидит, да ещё громко поёт, а когда в ней никого нет, без малинового пенька отыскать её невозможно. Вот отойди к полянке, закрой глаза, покружись и тогда попробуй найти малину.
Л и с и ч к а отошла к полянке, закрыла глаза, покружилась, а когда открыла, то ни Медвежонка,
ни Зайчонка, ни Волчонка уже не было — они спрятались в малиннике.
Л и с и ч к а (бросилась вправо; испуганно). Ой, какие здесь елки зелёные! (Повернула налево; испуганно.) Ой, ой, ой! Какие здесь коряги коричневые. (Кинулась вперёд; испуганно.) А там — ручей голубой да глубокий! (Повернулась назад.) А здесь — такие ужасные красные мухоморы! (Обращаясь к зверятам.) Вы где?
М е д в е ж о н о к. Ты не нас, а малиновый пенёк ищи.
Лисичка смотрит вокруг.
Л и с и ч к а. Я не вижу малинового пенька! Обычный вижу, а малинового здесь нет!
З а й ч о н о к. Это и есть малиновый пенёк.
Л и с и ч к а (возмущённо). Да какой же он малиновый, если он серый весь!
В о л ч о н о к. Если ты не представишь, что он малиновый, — не видать тебе малины!
Л и с и ч к а (хитрит). Да что тут представлять? Малиновый так малиновый. (Взбирается на пенёк, поднимается в полный рост и видит малинник). Вижу! Вижу! И малину и вас! Всё вижу!
М е д в е ж о н о к. Вот только с этого пенька малину и видно.
З а й ч о н о к. Потому этот пенёк и зовётся малиновым.
В о л ч о н о к. Иди к нам, петь уже охота.
Л и с и ч к а прыгнула в малинник, села рядом с Медвежонком,
Зайчонком и Волчонком.
М е д в е ж о н о к, З а й ч о н о к, В о л ч о н о к и Л и с и ч к а (поют).
Если хочешь в лес прийти
И малину там найти,
Отыщи-ка ты, дружок,
Лишь малиновый пенёк.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
На него скорей взберись
И немного повертись,
И укажет тот пенёк
На малину, наш дружок.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
А с него один шажок —
И в малине ты, дружок.
Рви малину, не зевай,
Вместе с нами повторяй:
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
Появляются другие звери, которые живут в этом лесу (это могут быть: белочка, ёжик, кабанчик и др.).
М е д в е ж о н о к, З а й ч о н о к, В о л ч о н о к и Л и с и ч к а поставили всех зверят в круг
и стали учить, как можно быстро отыскать малину.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Не надо бежать вправо, потому что там нет малины, там зелёные ёлки.
З а й ч о н о к. Не надо идти влево, потому что там тоже нет малины, там коричневые коряги.
В о л ч о н о к. Не надо направляться вперёд, потому что там голубой ручей.
Л и с и ч к а. И не надо поворачивать назад, потому что там, кроме красных мухоморов, ничего нет.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Надо взобраться на малиновый пенёк и внимательно посмотреть.
Все звери взобрались на пень и сразу увидели малину. Только они хотели прыгнуть в малинник,
как Медвежонок остановил их.
М е д в е ж о н о к. Не все сразу, малину помнёте. Прыгайте по одному.
Все звери по очереди вошли в малинник.
Х о р з в е р е й (исполняется песня, предлагается петь детям из зала).
Если хочешь в лес прийти
И малину там найти,
Отыщи-ка ты, дружок,
Лишь малиновый пенёк.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
На него скорей взберись
И немного повертись,
И укажет тот пенёк
На малину, наш дружок.
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
А с него один шажок —
И в малине ты, дружок.
Рви малину, не зевай,
Вместе с нами повторяй:
Малиновый-малиновый,
Малиновый пенёк.
М е д в е ж о н о к. С тех самых пор самый обыкновенный пенёк стал малиновым.
З а й ч о н о к. И никто больше не сомневался в том, что он малиновый.
В о л ч о н о к. Если вы захотите найти малину, то ищите малиновый пенёк.
Л и с и ч к а. А если захотите попасть в сказку, ищите сказочный пенёк, и всё сразу сбудется.
Ф и н а л ь н а я п е с н я (исполняет хор зверей).
В сказке каждой есть намёк
На то, что всё исполнится.
И даже серенький пенёк
Малиновым становится.
Сделай лишь один шажок,
В сказке ты окажешься.
И никогда поверь, дружок,
Ты с чудом не расстанешься.
В сказке каждой есть намёк
На то, что всё исполнится.
И в сказке всё, учти, дружок,
Всё сказочным становится!
К О Н Е Ц

----------

semizvetik (01.02.2016), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), свет из тотьмы (23.01.2020)

----------


## Светлана Рад

*инсценировка сказки "Колобок"* 
беру для младше группы она из сборника Боромыковой "Коррекция речи и движения" 
Все дети в группе колобки (это уже я так переделала) а все остальные герои ребята из старшей группы
каждый герой поет свою песню, выложить ноты не получается, если кого заинтересует, вышлю по почте
Слова и муз. Боромыковой О. С. Текст песен Караманенко Т. Н.

Ведущий 
	Бабка с дедкою вдвоем
            Жили в домике своем.
             И сказать о них нам нужно:
	Жили вместе они дружно.
	Вот зима уже проходит,
А еды запас выходит. Хоть весна стучится в дверь, В доме голодно теперь. На печи они сидят, О еде лишь говорят, Дед толкает бабку в бок:
Дед.	Испеки мне колобок!
Бабка.	Я давно бы испекла,
Только кончилась мука.
Дед.	По сусекам поскреби,
Может быть, найдешь муки.
Ведущий.	Бабка веничек взяла
И сама в амбар пошла. Там немного помела И мучицы наскребла. Замесила тесто впрок, Так и вышел Колобок.
Бабка.	Глянь, дедуля, Колобок!
У него румяный бок!
Дед.	Положи-ка на окошко,
Пусть остынет хоть немножко.
Ведущий.	Положили на оконце,
Чтоб подальше был от солнца, Там, где дует ветерок,— Охладить румяный бок. Колобок лежал немного И решил: «Пора в дорогу».
Колобок.	Ай да бабка, ай да дед,
	Съесть меня решили? Нет!
Здесь остаться не могу, Лучше в лес я убегу.
 Ведущий.	Убежать он был готов,
Прыгнул вниз и был таков.
По тропинке покатился
И в лесу вмиг очутился.
А навстречу, ой-ой-ой,
Идет Заинька-косой.
Заяц:               Вы, конечно, не капуста,      
Только запах  очень вкусный
У меня живот пустой: 
Будет завтрак не плохой
Колобок         Не спеши, успеешь скушать. Хочешь песенку послушать?
Заяц                Не стану я вас есть.
Давай с вами поиграем
(любая игра, танец я брала из ладушек младшей группы  "Танцевать становись и дружку поклонись.." 
 (после игры попрощались с зайцем)
Ведущий.	
А навстречу, ой-ой-ой, Серый Волк идет тропой.
Волк.	Ах как много колобков, вот обед уж мой готов.
Колобок.	Не спеши, успеешь скушать.
Хочешь песенку послушать?
Волк.	Ладно, пой 'да только быстро,
Не люблю я вас, артистов!
(Исполняется музыкальный куплет «Песенка Колобка». 
Волк: НЕ хочу я кушать вас, погремушки дам сей час.
Песня-танец «Погремушки»
Ведущий.	
 Вот  навстречу, ой-ой-ой, К нам Медведь идет большой.
 Медведь (оглядывает).		
Ах как много колобков
Мой обед уже готов.	
Колобок.	Не спеши, успеешь скушать.
Хочешь песенку послушать?
Медведь.	Так и быть - скорее пой,	
Шутки плохи ведь со мной!	
(Исполняется «Песенка Колобка». )
 Ведущий.Мишка поиграй с нами	
(ловишки с медведем)
А навстречу, ой-ой-ой, Шла Лиса тропой лесной.
Лиса.	Ну попались вы дружки,
Берегитесь колобки.       
Колобок.	Не спеши, успеешь скушать,
Лучше песенку послушай.
Лиса.	Ну конечно, друг мой, спой,
Все равно ты будешь мой! (Исполняется «Песенка Колобка», но последние слова в ней такие: «Пусть ты рыжая краса, но не съешь меня, Лиса!»
Лиса.	Что ж, прощаться нам пора,
Видно, я уже стара.	
Нынче плохо слышать стала,
Ваших слов не разобрала
подойдите – ка друзья
Дружно спляшем вы и я
Танец «Приседай»
(после танца попрощаться с лисой)
Ведущий:	Сказка — ложь,
Да в ней намек, Добрым молодцам урок: Ты Лису не должен слушать, Она может тебя скушать!
Вот и сказка завершилась 
И несчастье не случилось
Колобки остались целы
И никто, никто не съел их	

Дополнительный музыкальный материал «Погремушки», «Приседай»,  «Танцевать становись и дружку поклонись…» взят в «Ладушках» для младших групп,а из старшей группы.

----------

Mur_Mur (01.07.2017), toma_muzika (06.01.2020), НаташаСокол (26.10.2019)

----------


## Светлана Бегеза

Театрализованное представление *по сказке Г.Х.Андерсена «Дюймовочка».*

Из-за ширмы появляется гном Оле-Лукойе.
Гном:                                                                                                                                                 Я – Оле -Лукойе – сказочный гном.
Я каждому с детства, конечно, знаком.
Давно всем известно: я сказки люблю
И всем добрым детям всегда их дарю.
Дарю их во сне, дарю наяву,
Хотите отправиться в сказку мою?   
Волшебный свой зонтик открою сейчас
И сразу начну свой волшебный рассказ.
(Открывает зонтик, вертит его)
Сказка, где ты, отзовись,
Сказка, сказка, появись!
Дети – герои сказки выходят на середину зала и поют песню.
Песня «Не спугните сказку».
 Оле – Лукойе:
Я расскажу вам удивительную историю, которую поведала мне одна знакомая ласточка. Слушайте. Жила-была на свете женщина, у неё не было детей, а ей очень хотелось их иметь. Пошла она к волшебнице, та дала ей ячменное зёрнышко. Это зёрнышко она посадила в горшочек, и из него вырос чудесный цветок. Вдруг в нём что-то застучало, он раскрылся, и из него вышла чудесная девочка. Она была маленькая, ростом всего  в один дюйм, её так и назвали – Дюймовочка.
В цветке появляется Дюймовочка.
Дюймовочка
Сколько в мире красоты: солнце, небо и цветы,
Бабочки, звенящий луг. Как прекрасно всё вокруг!
В этом мире есть и я, девочка Дюймовочка.
Танец Дюймовочки.
Выходит жаба.
Жаба:
Я недаром заскочила: квак девчушка хороша!
Пусть женою станет милой для сынка, для малыша.
(берёт за руку Д. и тащит за собой)
Дюйм: 
Помогите! Отпустите! Я в болото не хочу!
Жаба:
Не упрямься! Он – красавец! 
Я серьёзно! Не шучу!
(приводит Д. к болоту)
Ну, Дюймовочка,располагайся
И нисколько не стесняйся!
У нас не болото, а рай,
Лежи на солнышке, загорай!
 Вкусных, жирных мошек кушай
Или лягушачьи песни слушай! Ква-ква!
Песня «Весёлый лягушатник»
Выходит сынок жабы с ранцем за спиной и сачком.
Жаба: 
Как, сынок, успехи в школе?
Учитель, надеюсь, тобою доволен?
Сынок: Не хочу учиться, а хочу жениться!
Мама - жаба:
Вот те на, заладил опять, а когда ты будешь отдыхать?
Сынок:
Не хочу я в болоте спать, комаров бы мне поесть, погулять.
Мама –жаба:
Так мы с тобой уже ели!
Сынок:
Мамаша, вы надоели!
Мама-жаба:
Квак нужна моему сыну жена! 
Ну-ка, сынок, посмотри-ка сюда!
Ну, подойди к нам поскорей,
Будешь жить в болоте с ней!
Сынок:
Квак красива, квак стройна! 
Моя невеста – недурна! Будем мы в тине густой жить,
Буду я тебя любить! Ква-ква!
Дюймовочка:
Вот несчастье, как же быть?
Не хочу в болоте жить!
Мама –жаба:
Ничего, не хнычь, привыкнешь!
Квак в трясине заживём,
А пока тебя привяжем и гостей всех позовём! (уходят)
Дюймовочка:
Кто мне поможет? Кто спасёт?
Кто же на помощь бедняжке придёт?
Танец рыбки.(девочки – волны и рыбка)
Дюймовочка:
Рыбка милая, прошу руки развяжи!
И от жаб противных этих поскорей спаси!
Я на всё сейчас готова, ты не бойся, право слово.
Рыбка:
Слёзы вытри, не грусти! Я пришла тебя спасти!
Я понесу тебя по реке, чтоб не нашли тебя жабы нигде!
(тянет Д. за ленточку по волнам, жабы выбегают и пытаются догнать)
Рыбка:
Вот и берег…
Дюймовочка:
Как прекрасно! Здесь как – будто безопасно.
Рыбка:                                                                                                                                               Пора, Дюймовочка,  тебе идти!
Прощай, счастливого пути! (уплывает по волнам)
Дюймовочка бежит, навстречу ей летит жук, подхватывает её и кружится.
Жук:
Как вы обворожжительны! Жжжелаю вам сказать.
Я – жжжук. А как прикажжжете себя вы называть?
Дюймовочка:
Дюймовочка!
Жук:Пожжжалуй, я прекрасней, чем вы и не встречал!
Я – джжентельмен, сударыня, и вас зову на бал!
(Выходят жучки, бабочки)
Жук-музыкант: 
Дамы ангажжжируют мужжжчин!
Танец жучков.
Жук:
Представляю вас жукам и богатым паукам.
- У неё всего две ножки, как жжже бегать по дорожжке?
- И без щупалец она - безззобраззна, не мила.
- Божже, как она худа, ты, случайно, не больна? ( божья коровка)
- Ужжасная, ужжасная,  нет крыльем у неё,
   И слышать не жжжелаем о ней мы ничего!
-А у  неё ведь дажже усиков-то нет! 
 Какой позор! Какой скандал! 
Все: Не нравиться нам, нет!
Жук: 
Мне очень жжаль, сударыня, но всем без исключения, 
Вы жжутко не понравились, хоть я другого мнения.
Вы, сударыня, простите, но вы меня поймите.
Я жже в обществе жживу и за вас ответ держжу.
Я насмешек не стерплю, всем гуд бай! Я полечу! (улетает)
Дюймовочка:
Меня очень удивило, почему я некрасива?
Ну и что всего две ножки, не родня сороконожке…..(оглядывается вокруг).
Но куда же я пойду, здесь одна я пропаду.
(срывает ромашку)
Что за странная букашка по большой ползёт ромашке?
Извивается игриво, как изящна и красива!
Это гусеница – крошка шагает по лесной дорожке.
Выходит гусеничка.
Гусеница:
-За жучков мне очень стыдно,
-За тебя мне так обидно.
-Буду я с тобой дружить,
-В моём доме будешь жить.
-От дождя тебя укрою,
-Утренней росой умою, 
-Угощу нектаром сладким,
-Будет всё у нас в порядке.
                                                      Танец гусеницы.
Оле-Лукойе:
Вот и лето пролетело, пробежало, отзвенело,
Дождь осенний льёт и льёт, бродит ветер у ворот.
Что ж  Дюймовочка? Она бродит по полю одна.
Видит норку, в норке – мышь.
Там тепло – сплошная тишь.
Есть и кухня, кладовая, 
Да богатая какая!
Дюймовочка подходит к норе, стучит.
Мышь: 
Это что ещё за зверь вздумал мне стучаться в дверь?
Ой! Тут девочка стоит, вся от холода дрожит.
Ты чего по полю бродишь, ноги, руки отморозишь!
Дюймовочка:
Я два дня уже не ела, и усталость одолела.
Умоляю, не гоните, обогрейте, накормите…
Мышь:
Ах, бедняжка, ах ты, крошка! Мы твои согреем ножки,
Чаю тёплого нальём, проходи скорее в дом!
Дюймовочка:
Значит, можно проходить? Как мне вас благодарить?
Мышь:
Никуда не собирайся, здесь со мною оставайся.
Будем вместе зимовать, ты мне станешь помогать.
Дюймовочка:
Вот чудесно, я согласна! Заживём вдвоём прекрасно!
Буду в доме убирать, шить могу и вышивать.
Д. подметает пол, мышь сидит в кресле и вяжет .Мышь берёт корзину и уходит.
Оле-Лукойе:
Дюймовочке жилось не худо, уютно, чистенько повсюду,
Просторно здесь, в норе мышиной, и у горячего камина.
Мышь:
Принесла я радостную весть: можешь ты за стол присесть.
Гость сегодня к нам придёт, наш сосед – богатый крот.
И добавлю не напрасно: для тебя – жених прекрасный.
Ты давай-ка постарайся да получше наряжайся.
Дюймовочка:
Вот опять мне не везёт… И теперь жених мой – крот.
Повторять не перестану: я женой его не стану!
Мышь:
Замолчи, тебя прошу, а не то я укушу!
Муж богатый и слепой –  подарок просто для любой.
(музыка крота)
Ах, ну вот он и пришёл! Проходи, сосед, за стол.
Чаю выпьем, посидим, по душам поговорим.
Крот:                                                                                                                                                 Прошу знакомиться – уважаемые кроты,
Работают от зари и до зари.
Составляют финансовые отчёты,
Насчитывают пенсии и льготы.
Песня «Дважды два»
Крот:
Сколько зим, сколько лет! Ну, соседушка, привет!
Расскажи мне, как жила, как идут твои дела?
Мышь (угощаеет крота и Дюймовочку чаем)
Что ж, с Дюймовочкой вдвоём очень дружно мы живём.
И она мне помогает: шьёт, готовит, убирает.
Крот:
Говоришь, готовить может?
Мышь:
И во всём, во всём поможет.
Да и ты умён, богат, не жених, а просто клад!
(Дюймовочке)
Ты с кротом сейчас иди, дом роскошный погляди.
(уходят за ширму, Д. собирается)
Крот:
Уважаемые кроты, мои друзья! Скоро свадьба у меня.
Доставайте свои счёты, займёмся –ка работой.
Нужно мне всё просчитать: кого звать, кого не звать.
Умножьте, прибавьте, сложите-ка вы
Подарки, наряды, конечно цветы.
Собрать всех соседей, устроить  банкет.
Есть на это деньги?
Кроты:Нет!
Крот:
Да, с финансами всё ясно, эта свадьба – всё напрасно.
Подожду-ка до весны, что вы скажете, кроты?
Кроты:
Мы с тобой согласны, крот,
Копейка рубль бережёт!
Выходит Дюймовочка .
Крот:
Ну, Дюймовочка, пойдем, покажу тебе свой дом!
Дюймовочка берёт крота под руку, уходят. 
Танец ласточки.
Дюймовочка возвращается от  крота, замечает ласточку.
Дюймовочка:
Ах, бедняжка ты моя! Как же жалко мне тебя!
В тёплый край спешила ты и замёрзла по пути.
Но я птичку пожалею и платком своим согрею!
Накрывает ласточку платком, ласточка оживает и танцует.
Ласточка:
Ты жизнь спасла мне! Вить-вить-вить!
Должна тебя благодарить!
Дюймовочка:
Как я рада, что опять можешь в небе ты летать!
Ласточка:
Это всё твоя заслуга, ты мне стала лучшим другом.
Может, вместе полетим? 
Дюймовочка:
Ласточка, ты не грусти.
Мышь свою я не оставлю, огорчать её не стану.
Ласточка:
Ну, спасибо и прощай!
Дюймовочка:
Ты меня не забывай!
Дюймовочка возвращается в дом мыши, садится, вяжет.
Мышь:
Ну, хорош кротовый дом?
Дюймовочка:
Да, в нём славно заживём..
Мышь:
Чтобы не сидеть впустую, вышила тебе фату я.
Ты уж тоже не ленись и приданным-ка займись.
Дюймовочка:
Отпустите, Вас прошу, солнышку «прощай» скажу.
Мышь:
Ладно уж, ступай, прощайся, только сразу возвращайся!
Дюймовочка (подходит к солнцу):
Слёзы катятся из глаз, вижу день в последний раз.
Ясно солнышко, прощай, и меня не забывай!
Ласточка (влетает):
Слёзы вытри поскорей, улетим за сто морей.
Улетим мы в тёплый край, круглый год там просто рай!
Дюймовочка:
Ах! Ну, как звучит прекрасно! Полетели, я согласна!
Ласточка и 	Дюймовочка улетают.
Ласточка:
Не сыскать страны милей: эльфов царство здесь и фей.
Посмотри: в цветке любом ты себе устроишь дом.
Дюймовочка:
Как прекрасен этот край! Вот спасибо!
Ласточка:
Всё, прощай! 
Дюймовочка:
Слышу чьи-то голоса, спрячусь я скорей сюда (прячется в цветок).
Танец эльфов.
Дюймовочка:
Друзья мои, вы так прелестны, а ваши танцы так чудесны!
Король эльфов:
Как Вас зовут, красавица?
Дюймовочка:
Дюймовочка!
Король:
Мне это имя нравится.
Ты прекрасна, словно фея! Восхищён красой твоею!
Вот моя рука и сердце, стань, прошу, моей невестой!
Эльфы дарят Дюймовочке крылышки, торжественным маршем проходят по залу.
Оле-Лукойе:
Такое приключилось в этой сказке чудо!
Дюймовочка наша счастлива будет!
Знайте, доброе сердце у вас на пути
Поможет. И станет вам легче идти.
Так будьте добрее! И ласковей будьте,
И что здесь увидели, вы не забудьте!
Песня «Сказку подарю»
Оле-Лукойе:
Вот сказка подошла к концу, и музыка умолкла.
Но так ли это? Кажется, сейчас
Она звучит и будет долго-долго
Ещё звучать для каждого из вас.
Мы будем снова встречи с нею ждать,
Ну, а пока что до свиданья,
Зонт закрываю, раз, два, три, четыре, пять!

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## lena V.

*версия "Золушки" для детей 5 лет.* Не судите строго, это мое детище. Писала еще 2003 году.

В зал входит Фея
ФЕЯ              Я сказочница и немного волшебница. Есть у меня сундучок. Он необыкновенный,     
                       потому что в нем собрано много поучительных и интересных историй. Какую же
                       историю – сказку вам сегодня показать? (достает книгу). Да – да, конечно же эту 
                       историю о верности, благородстве, добре.
                       Это было очень давно. У одной девочки, которую звали Золушкой, умерла мама
                       и ее отцу пришлось жениться на другой женщине. Это была злая, коварная 
                       мачеха, которая заставляла бедную сиротку трудиться с раннего утра и до 
                       глубокой ночи.
На сцене дом, печь. Выходит Золушка. «Песенка Золушки» Шварц.
ЗОЛУШКА.  Кто там, в норке возле дома? В темном уголке укромном,
                       Нарушает писком тишь?
МЫШЬ.         1. Это серенькая мышь!
                            Золушка, ты не грусти
                            В дом скорее нас впусти.
                            В работе помогут мышата
                            Мы ведь ловкие ребята!
                        2. Всю крупу переберем,
                             Кухню чисто подметем.
                             А ты сядь, отдохни – 
                             Работы много впереди.
Танец мышат Д. Шостакович «Вальс – шутка»
ЗОЛУШКА.   Все так чисто и красиво – потрудились мы на диво.
                        Вот сырок, возьмите, быстро в норочку бегите.
                        А я в сад поспешу – кусты роз пересажу.
Этюд «Золушка и розы» П. Чайковский «Мазурка»
РОЗА 1           Мы волшебные цветы небывалой красоты.
                        Розами зовемся, в нежном танце вьемся.
Танец роз П. Чайковский «Вальс цветов»
Этюд «Золушка пересаживает цветы»
ЗОЛУШКА.   Ах, вы, милые цветы, ах вы, розочки мои,
                        Помню, мама вас любила, поливала вас, кормила.
РОЗА 2           Тебе без матушки родной одиноко?
                        А она на небесах, так далеко.
                        Хорошо вам было вместе. Ты послушай нашу песню
                        И почувствуешь душой голос мамочки родной.
Розы исполняют песню «Добрая волшебница» Е. Юдиной.
ФЕЯ.               Здравствуй, крестница моя! Здравствуй, добрая душа!
ЗОЛУШКА.   Крестная, откуда ты явилась? Так внезапно появилась!
ФЕЯ	Давно слежу я за тобой. Не знаешь ты, что есть покой.
	Милое, славное дитя. За доброе сердце хочу наградить тебя.
	Станешь ты веселой и красивой, грациозной и счастливой.
	Приглашение на бал от меня прими.
	Тебе придется поспешить, веселись там от души.
ЗОЛУШКА	Спасибо, крестная, я побежала.
ФЕЯ	Пешком идти на бал ты будешь до утра. 
	Подожди, есть волшебная карета у меня.
	Эй, помощники, спешите, тыкву с грядки прикатите.
Звучит музыка П. Чайковский «Вальс», появляется тыква.
ФЕЯ	Вот так тыква, хороша! Тверды круглые бока!
	Волшебство сейчас начну, в карету тыкву превращу.
Музыка, фрагмент Лядов «Кикимора».
Тыква кружится вокруг своей оси, за ней стоит карета.
ЗОЛУШКА	Спасибо, крестная, я вмиг домчусь на бал
	Там будет весело, там будет карнавал!
ФЕЯ	Постой же, Золушка-дитя, лицом ты очень хороша (зеркало)
	Ну, а платье – посмотри – латки, штопка, лоскутки.
	Мышки, розочки, вы где? Помогите-ка в беде.
РОЗА 3 	Из листьев розы ароматной сошьем мы Золушке наряд.
	Он будет нежным и приятным, такому каждый будет рад.
«Песня-танец роз», музыка М. Парцхаладзе. На 2-ом куплете розы дерут ткань на палочках, окружают Золушку. Она снимает фартук, чепчик, одевает диадему.
ЗОЛУШКА	Какая я красивая! Какая я счастливая!
МАЛЬЧИК	Позвольте слово мне сказать, о своих чувствах рассказать.
ФЕЯ	Послушаем мальчика – это мой ученик, 
	Мне в добрых делах помогать он привык.
МАЛЬЧИК	Я ночью и днем за тобою смотрю,
	Милее, добрее тебя не найду.
	Таких рук золотых не видал никогда.
	Хочу подружиться с тобой навсегда.
	И хоть не волшебник и только учусь,
	Хорошее, доброе делать стремлюсь.
	И дружба творит иногда чудеса
	Прими башмачки от меня, будь добра!
Мальчик обувает Золушку в башмачки.
ФЕЯ	Садись в карету ты смелей, в путь отправляйся поскорей.
	Только, Золушка, запомни. Часы пробьют 12 раз
	И карета, и наряд все исчезнет в тот же час. 
ЗОЛУШКА	Я все исполню, крестная. Спасибо за заботу.
	И посылаю поцелуй веселому народу.
	Прощайте, еду веселиться, и в танце весело кружиться.
Музыка, «перестроение деревьев» А. Вивальди «Времена года».
ФЕЯ	 Долго ли коротко ехала в своей карете Золушка. Мимо нее проносились лес, 
	Парки, аллеи и вот, наконец, появился дворец.
Боккерини «Менуэт», входит король, свита,  Золушка выходит из кареты.
ДАМЫ	1. Ах, какая милая!
	2. Ах, какая нежная!
КАВАЛЕР	Стройная, изящная барышня прелестная!
КОРОЛЬ	Извините, представлюсь. Я – король
	И восхищаюсь вашей милой простотой и небесной красотой.
	Имя как твое, дитя?
ЗОЛУШКА	Золушкой зовусь я.
ДАМЫ	Как все просто и чудесно!
ВСЕ	Золушкою! Как прелестно!
КОРОЛЬ	Хочу, хочу с вами я играть, будем фанты раздавать.
	Этот фант для вас!
ЗОЛУШКА	Песню вам исполню я про веселого жука.
	Если, господа, хотите, ее петь мне помогите.
Песня «Веселый жук» Шварца. Часы бьют 12 раз, все разбегаются, карету увозят. Золушка прячется за камин, придворные рассаживаются на стулья в зале.
КОРОЛЬ	Караул! Куда все разбежались?
	Дамы, вельможи, куда все подевались?
	Где Золушка, ой, только лишь башмачок
	Остался хрустальный, прелестный такой.
	Стража! Сапоги семимильные одевайте.
	Кому башмачок подойдет, поспешите, 
	В дворец приведите. Быстрей же, летите.
Танец – пантомима. «Спящая красавица» П. Чайковский.
Два пажа бегут, примеряют дамам туфельку, возвращаются.
ПАЖИ	1. Все королевство мы облетели
	    Барышням, дамам туфельку одели.
	2. Никому она не подошла: кому тесна, кому слишком мала.
КОРОЛЬ	(топает ногами) Все, корону с себя я срываю.
	Стригусь! В монастырь убегаю.
ФЕЯ	Ваше величество, не сердитесь. Я вам сейчас расскажу, что же произойдет 
	С вашей таинственной незнакомкой Золушкой дольше. Однажды, на балу, 
	Золушка принца встретила. Они друг друга полюбили, обвенчались
	И жили долго – долго и счастливо. Но даже в стенах дворца Золушка
	Останется такой же доброй, отзывчивой и трудолюбивой, потому что
	Только эти качества волшебные могут привести нас к полному счастью…
	 Вот и закончилась история о чудесной девочке Золушке. У каждого
	Из нас есть волшебный сундучок с таинственными и поучительными историями.
	Открывайте его почаще, читайте и перечитывайте сказки, рассказы. Берите
	Из них только самое лучшее, драгоценное и тогда, поверьте мне, 
	К вам придет настоящее счастье!

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> нужно стихотворение о театре, что - то пафосное на открытие общесадовской недели театра


Театр! Как много значит слово
Для всех, кто был там много раз!
Как важно и порою ново
Бывает действие для нас!
Мы на спектаклях умираем,
С героем сместе слёзы льём...
Хотя порой прекрасно знаем,
Что все печали ни о чём!
Забыв про возраст, неудачи,
Стремимся мы в чужую жизнь
И от чужого горя плачем,
С чужим успехом рвёмся ввысь!
В спектаклях жизнь, как на ладони, 
И всё откроется в конце:
Кто был злодеем, кто героем
С ужасной маской на лице.
Театр, театр!
Как много значат
Для нас порой твои слова!
И разве может быть иначе?
В театре жизнь всегда права!
Е. Швецова.

Драматизация * по мотивам р.н.сказки  У страха глаза велики.*

Ведущий:
На краю деревушки в маленькой избушке жили…
Персонажи выходят, представляя себя.
Б: Бабушка-старушка
В: Внучка-хохотушка
К: Курочка-хвостушка
М: Мышка-хлопотушка.
Персонажи выполняют работу по дому.
Ведущий:
Бабушка со внучкой хозяйничали по всей избе, курочка – за печкой, а мышка – в норке. Бабушка каждый день за водой ходила, и внучка воду носила, и курочка к себе за печку воду таскала, и мышка водицу добывала.
Б: (берёт ведро) У бабушки вёдра были большие, воду она брала из колодца. (Уходит)
В: (берёт ведро) У внучки вёдра были поменьше, воду она брала из колоды. (Уходит)
К: (берёт ведро) У курочки были ведёрки с огурчик, воду она брала из лужицы. (Уходит)
М: (берёт ведро) У мышки были ведёрочки с напёрсточек, воду она брала из следа поросячьего копытца. (Уходит)
Затем персонажи по очереди выходят на сцену, говорят слова и проходят в избу.
Ведущий: Бабушка воду зачерпнёт, домой понесёт.
Б: А вёдра у неё трёх-трё-ёх! Вода из вёдер плё-ёх, плё-ёх! Да на землю ручейками.
Ведущий: А внучка-то за бабушкой поторапливается.
В: Ведёрки у неё трёх-трёх! Водица из ведёрок плёх-плёх, плёх-плёх! Да на землю струйками, струйками…
Ведущий: Курочка за внучкой спешит.
К: Ведёрки у неё трех-трёх-трёх! Водичка-то на землю плёх-плёх-плёх – ниточкой, ниточкой…
Ведущий: Мышка бежит, торопится. 
М: Ведёрочки-то у неё трёх-трёх-трёх! Водичка-то на землю кап-кап-кап – капелькой, капелькой…
Персонажи, зайдя в дом, выливают воду в кадушку и продолжают свои домашние дела.
Ведущий: Так-то вот они и носили воду. Раз пошли они все четверо по воду. Впереди бабушка выступает, за бабушкой внучка поспевает, за внучкой курочка спешит, за курочкой мышка бегом бежит…(уходят с вёдрами).
А в сторонке, в зелёном садочке,  яблонька росла. (Танцуя, выходит яблонька)
Под яблонькой зайка отдыхал да и задремал.                            ( Выскакивает зайка, прыгает возле яблоньки, прячется за ней).
А на яблоньке, на длинной веточке, на коротеньком сучочке яблочко висело. Давно оно поспело. (Яблонька держит яблоко в руке).
Я: Эх, кто бы яблоньку тряхнул, да мне, спелому яблочку, помог бы с веточки упасть!...
Ведущий: А тут и налети ветерок-непоседа.
Выбегает ветерок с голубым султанчиком, оббегает вокруг яблоньки.
Ветерок: Яблоньку тряхнул,
	Веточку качнул,
	Спелое яблочко с ветки бу-ух! 
Да зайке по носу! (убегает)
З: Ой, батюшки! Охотники! Стреляют! Бежать!!!
Ведущий: А тут – наши водоносы. Зайка с перепугу им под ноги.
 Старушку повалил, -Б: Ох!
Внучку подкосил,- В: Ах!
Курочку перевернул на спину,- К-Кудах-тахтах!
Мышку лапкой прижал……- М: Пи-пи-пи.
(зайка прячется за ёлочку).
Ведущий: Беда! Вёдра раскатились, вода разлилась, шуму-то, грому…
Насилу поднялись да домой бежать. Бабушка на лавку упала, внучка за бабушку схоронилась, курочка за печку забилась, а мышка в норке дрожмя дрожит.
Б: Не иначе как медведище! И как я ещё, старая, жива-то осталась!
В: (плача) Бабушка, волчище-то какой на меня наскочил! Глазищи-то, что свечки, горят! Зубами щёлкает, а хвост-то какой! Я думала, он съест меня!
К: (выглядывая из под крыла) Ну и лисица, как это она меня упустила?! Ведь этакой второй лисы и не найдёшь!
М: Ну и котище был! Откуда такой взялся?! Глазищи-то, усищи какие. Лапищей-то он меня как притянул, думала я – смерть мне! Как это я от него от такого да укатилась?!
З: (выглянув из-под яблоньки) Охотники как подстерегли-то меня! И сколько их было!...Да все с ружьями, с трещотками! Как только меня ноги унесли?! Хорошо, что долги выросли!
Ведущий: С той поры говорят люди добрые: у страха глаза велики – чего нет, и то видят!


Это бабушка, внучка, курочка и мышка.


это заяц, который спал под яблонькой.


это мышка забилась со страху под стол

----------

alla-mus (05.04.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

*" Лесной колобок-колючий бок"* Виталий Бианки.

Жили-были старик со старухой - те самые, от которых Колобок укатился. Пошли они в лес. Старик и говорит старухе:
- Глянь-ка, старуха, никак под кустиком-то наш Колобок лежит?
Старик плохо видел, да и у старухи глаза слезились. Наклонилась она поднять Колобок - и наткнись на что-то колючее. Старуха: "Ой!" - а Колобок вскочил на коротенькие ножки и покатил по дорожке.
Катится Колобок по дорожке, - навстречу ему Волк:
- Колобок, Колобок, я тебя съем!
- Не ешь меня, Серый Волк, я тебе песенку спою:
Я лесной колобок - колючий бок!
Я по коробу не скребен,
По сусеку не метен,
На сметане не мешен.
Я под кустиком рос,
Весь колючками оброс,
Я на ощупь нехорош,
Меня голыми руками не возьмешь!
Я от дедушки ушел,
Я от бабушки ушел, -
От тебя, Волк, подавно уйду!
Волк рассердился - хвать его лапой! Колючки в лапу впились, - Волку, ой, больно! А Колобок подскочил и покатился по дорожке, - только его Волк и видел!
Катится Колобок, - навстречу ему Медведь:
- Колобок, Колобок, я тебя съем!
- Где тебе, косолапому, съесть меня!
Я лесной колобок - колючий бок!
Я по коробу не скребен,
По сусеку не метен,
На сметане не мешен.
Я под кустиком рос,
Весь колючками оброс,
Я на вкус нехорош,
Меня в рот не возьмешь!
Я от дедушки ушел,
Я от бабушки ушел,
Я от Волка ушел,
От тебя, Медведь, подавно уйду!
Медведь разозлился, хотел его в пасть схватить, - губы наколол, - ой, больно! А Колобок опять покатился, - только Медведь его и видел.
Катится Колобок, - навстречу ему Лиса:
- Колобок, Колобок, куда катишься?
- Качусь по дорожке.
- Колобок, Колобок, спой мне песенку!
Колобок и запел:
- Я лесной колобок - колючий бок!
Я по коробу не скребен,
По сусеку не метен,
На сметане не мешен.
Я под кустиком рос,
Весь колючками оброс,
Я кругом нехорош;
Как меня ты возьмешь?
Я от дедушки ушел,
Я от бабушки ушел,
Я от Волка ушел,
От Медведя ушел,
От тебя, Лисы, не хитро уйти!
И только было покатился по дорожке, - лиса его тихонечко, одними коготками, толк в канаву! Колобок - плюх! - в воду. Мигом развернулся, заработал лапками, - поплыл. Тут все и увидели, что это совсем не Колобок, а настоящий лесной еж.
здесь так- же просто драматизация.Роль ведущей-так же читаю я.

Драматизация по сказке Бианки "Лесной колобок-колючий бок"


"глянь-ка ,дед,никак наш колобок под деревом лежит?"


"Колобок, я тебя съем"

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## о-ля-ля

*"Цыплёнок"* 
все слова читает ведущий-я, а дети выполняют действия в пластике, используя звукоподражание.

Жил на свете цыплёнок. Он был маленький. Вот такой:(музыка, выходит)
Но он думал, что он очень большой, и важно задирал голову. Вот так:(пластический этюд).
И была у него мама. Мама его очень любила. Мама была вот такая:(музыка, выходит курица).
Мама кормила его червячками. И были червяки вот такие:(музыка, "клюют")
Как-то раз налетел на маму Чёрный кот и прогнал её прочь со двора. ( пластический этюд-Кот подкрадывается, гоняется, звукоподражание)
Цыплёнок остался у забора один. Вдруг он видит: взлетел на забор красивый большой петух, вытянул шею вот так:(пластический этюд-выход петуха, кричит Кукареку, Я -удалец!. Я- молодец!.
( в оригинале текст-" Я ли не удалец? Я ли не молодец?- но девочка не могла выговорить , говорила6 Я не молодец, я не удалец,пришлось чуть. исправить.
Цыплёнку это очень понравилось. Он тоже вытянул шею. Вот так и что было силы запищал:
"Пи-пи-пи! Я тоже удалец! Я тоже молодец!"
но споткнулся и шлёпнулся в лужу. вот так:
В луже сидела лягушка. Она увидела его и засмеялась: 
"Ха-ха-ха! Ква-ха-ха! Далеко тебе до петуха!
тут к цыплёнку подбежала мама. Она пожалела и приласкала его Вот так:(курица обнимает цыплёнка)

Драматизация по сказке "Цыплёнок"

Лягушонок.


Цыплёнок не удержался и упал в лужу.


Мама курица и цыплёнок.

----------

olunia (19.01.2020), toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## Гальгам

*«КАК КОЛОБОК, ГОРЕЛЫЙ БОК, СЧАСТЬЕ ИСКАЛ»*
(сказка для старшего возраста)

Вед.: Рядом с лесом за канавкой жили-были дедка с бабкой….
                Исполняется «Песня бабки и дедки»
Вед.: Все случилось в этой сказке не по дедкиной указке.
          Бабка тесто не месила, по амбарам не ходила.
          По сусекам не скребла, сделал дед все! Вот дела!
Баба:(метет пол) Вот и хату убрала, все я чисто подмела.
                              Веник в угол положу, на скамейке посижу…
                              А старик-то мой все спит.
                              Вот как весело храпит!
                              Эй, старик, проснись, проснись…
Дед: Ладно, ладно, отвяжись!
Баба: Нет, пока не добужусь, ни за что не отвяжусь.
          Дед! Совсем ты обленился
Дед: Мне старуха, сон приснился,
         Будто мы сидим, колобок едим. Испеки мне колобок.
Баба: Что ты, дед! Я так устала. У меня ль работы мало?
          Тебе надо – сам пеки!
Дед: Делать нечего, пойду,
         Колобок сам испеку!   ( уходит)
Вед.: Дед опару замесил, печку жарко натопил,
          Колобок он сам скатал, сунул в печку… ( уходит спать)
          Да вот проспал!
         ( выбегает Баба, топает ногами, размахивает руками)
Вед.: Бабка всех давай ругать, сковородкою махать!
Бабка: Убирайся за порог,
            Подгоревший Колобок!
Вед.: Колобок с крыльца скатился,
          С горки маленькой спустился…
                      Исполняется «Песня Колобка»
Вед.: Перед ним – огромный лес, ветки сосен до небес.
          Грустно стало колобку, покатился он к пеньку.
          Вдруг откуда ни возьмись, кто-то скачет сверху вниз!
                    Выход Зайца.
Вед.: Это Зайчик-шалунишка, хвостик, как большая шишка!
           Ушки длинные торчат, лапки серые дрожат.
Заяц: Кто ты? Как тебя зовут?
          Ты не похож на здешний «люд».
Колобок: Колобок , я , Колобок, загорелый плоский бок.
    Дедушка меня скатал, в жар-огонь меня бросал.
    Долго я в печи томился, черной корочкой покрылся.
    Меня бабка не взлюбила, полкусочка откусила
    И прогнала за порог, а теперь мой путь далек.
    Я веселый, озорной, ты возьми меня с собой!
Заяц: А с начинкой ты какой?
Колобок: Никакой.
Исполняется «Песня Зайца»   (заяц уходит)
Вед.: Покатился Колобок,
          А ему навстречу Волк.
Волк: Кто такой? Держи ответ! Потрохов с собою нет?
Колобок: Колобок я, колобок…. И т.д.
Волк: Ха-ха-ха! Ну, рассмешил!
           До сих пор один я жил. И добычу не делю. Я себя едва кормлю.
           А с начинкой ты какой?
Колобок: Никакой.
                    Исполняется «Песня волка»
Вед.: Покатился Колобок между сосен и берлог…
Колобок: Где же мне покой найти?
                 Где мне друга завести?
             Исполняется «Песня колобка» (3 куплет)
Вед.: Только песенку запел,
           Рядом Мишка заревел.
Медв. (из-под кустов) Эй, малыш, зачем поешь?
Спать медведю не даешь?
Колобок: Ты такой большой лохматый,
                 Ты раздавишь меня лапой.
Медв.: Да не бойся, я не злой.
            Ну а ты, брат, кто такой?
Колобок: Колобок я, колобок… и т.д.
Медв.:Старый я, все больше сплю,
            Песни слушать не люблю.
Колобок: Ну а я люблю резвиться, мне бы с кем-нибудь сдружиться!
Медв.: А с начинкой ты какой?
Колобок: Никакой…
                             Исполняется «Песня медведя»
Медв.: Я пойду доем медок.
            Дальше поспеши, дружок!  (уходит)
Вед.: Колобок с тропы свернул, В чью-то норку заглянул…
          В норке что-то шевельнулось, это Лисонька проснулась!
Лиса: Что за запах, что здесь жгут?
           Головешка где-то тут?
Колобок: Нет, я бедный Колобок, загорелый плоский бок…..и т.д.
                      Исполняется «Песня Лисы» (2 куп.)
Колобок: Что же делать? Я не знаю!
                  Заяц струсил, волк прогнал, а медведь для друга стар.
                  И тебе , Лиса, не нужен. Не видать мне, видно, дружбы!
Вед.: Колобок поник, взгрустнул, и под елочкой уснул.
          А проснулся , видит – еж! На кого же он похож?
          Он похож на колобка, те же круглые бока!
Еж: Эй! Зверек! Ты кто такой?
        Я хочу дружить с тобой.
Колобок: Колобок я, колобок… и т.д.
Еж: Бедный, бедный, колобок!
Колобок: Я горелый, я невкусный.
Еж.: А по-моему, ты грустный. Оставайся у меня, будет рада вся семья.
Исполняется  заключительный танец под
 Песню «Колобок» Струве.
Вед.: Сказке тут моей конец, а кто слушал- молодец!

----------

Sakhina Luba (08.01.2017), toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## Olgica

сказка для дошколят.- *Как на внучкин день рожденья*

Внучка (поет)
В этот праздник, в день рожденья,
Расцветает все вокруг,
В гости жду я с нетерпеньем ,
Всех друзей и всех подруг!
Вот конфеты, вот печенье,
Вот с капустою пирог,
Я готовлю угощенье,
Жду гостей я на порог!
Сорока( поет)
Я сорока-белобока,
прилетела издалека,
Нет в лесу такого места,
 чтоб мне было неизвестно!
Кто? Кому? Зачем? Когда? 
Знаю обо всем всегда,
Принесла я на хвосте,
Много разных новостей!
Внучка.   Стой, сорока, не скачи,
               На весь лес не стрекочи!
              Глянь на хвост на свой сама,
              Для меня там нет письма?
Сорока: Есть открытка удивительная!
               Яркая и  поздравительная!
Внучка читает:
«Дорогая внучка Маша,
поздравленья прими наши!
Здоровья, счастья, долгих лет,
Желают бабушка и дед!
А наш подарок-Колобок,
Ты получишь точно в срок!»
Внучка (сороке)
Тебе спасибо говорю,
За весточку благодарю!(Сорока улетает)
Внучка
Я колобку пойду навстречу.
И на опушке его встречу! (уходит)
Колобок поет(песне лет сорок)
Километрами дорог, шел не уставая,
Развеселый колобок, песню напевая,
Я от бабушки ушел, я от дедушки ушел 
Я от бабушки и дедушки ушел!
Ля-ля-ля….
Колобок:
По лесной бегу тропинке,
Повторяю без запинки,
Через речку на мосток,
Под ореховый кусток,
Влево, вправо и вперед,
Тропка к Маше приведет!
Зайка (поет)
У заиньки, у лапочки,
Пушистенькие тапочки,
А шубка очень модная,
Ни капли не холодная!
Ушки, хвостик и усы,
Замечательной красы,
А зубки очень ловко,
Грызут морковь-морковку!
Зайка.
Ой, как страшно! Ой беда!
Что-то катится сюда!
И не страшное совсем,
Пахнет вкусно! Может, съем?
Колобок: Что, ты? Есть меня нельзя!
                Потому что  внучкин Я!
 Зайка. А можно мне с тобой пойти?
           Ведь вместе веселей в пути!
Колобок: Ну, конечно, веселей!
                 Песню запевай скорей.
Волк. Я Волчок, У-у-у!
           Серый бочок! У-у-у!
            Голодный и злой, у-у-у!
            Не шути со мной! У-у-у!
Тихо! Кажется сюда,
 направляется еда!
Колобок: Что, ты? Есть меня нельзя!
                Потому что  внучкин Я!
Волк   А можно с вами мне пойти?
           Ведь вместе веселей в пути!
Колобок и Зайка:
                 Ну, конечно, веселей!
                 Песню запевай скорей.
Мишка (поет)
             Я Мишка косолапый,
              Мед сладкий ем я лапой,
А вкусную малину,
Кладу к себе в корзину!
                   Я неуклюжий слишком, 
                   Но энергичный мишка!
На дерево взбираюсь,
И с горки кувыркаюсь!
У медведя острый слух,
А еще прекрасный нюх!
И скажу вам по секрету,
Самый лучший нос- вот этот!
Апчхи! Правда или нет,
Но сюда идет обед!
Колобок: Что, ты? Есть меня нельзя!
                Потому что  внучкин Я!
 Мишка А можно с вами мне пойти?
           Ведь вместе веселей в пути!
все: Ну, конечно, веселей!
             Песню запевай скорей.
Лиса. Песня из старого м/ф
         В заповедном лесу, не смотря на красу
          Дни проводит лиса Патрикеевна!
         Я сама не пойму, отчего почему,
           Не пускают лису на деревню!
Я надежна вполне, стать бы птичницей мне,
Я б тоску в пух и перья развеяла!
Я бы ночь не спала, все бы кур стерегла,
Петушка, как родного лелеяла!
Лиса.
Ну-ка, стойте, не спешите,
Разглядеть вас разрешите!
Кто здесь, не возьму я в толк?
Узнала: заяц, мишка, волк!
Ну, а чей вот этот бок?
Здравствуй, друг мой колобок!
Вот так встреча, мой дружок,
Сделай к лисоньке шажок!
Зайка:   Ах ты хитрая плутовка! 
           За тебя нам всем неловко!(это из  всех нов.год утренников)
Мишка. Ты нам эти шутки брось,
             Видим мы тебя насквозь!
Лиса: Ну, тогда от Колобочка, 
           Отщипну я полкусочка!
Колобок. Что ты, есть меня нельзя,
               Потому что, Внучкин я!
Волк. На чужой колобок, 
          Не распахивай роток! 
Лиса: Тихо-тихо! Не шумите!
          Не сдержалась, извините!
         Невоспитанная  я,
         Можно с вами мне, друзья?
Колобок: Вместе будет веселей,
                Песню запевай скорей!
Сорока: Лесные известия, новости, сенсация!
              С места события последняя информация!
Пускай узнает каждый,
Он смелый и отважный!
По лесу прошел, 
друзей себе нашел!  
Внучка: Ожидала с нетерпеньем колобка я появленье,
              Да видно сбился он с пути и не смог ко мне дойти!
Сорока:  А сейчас, вот это да! Колобок идет сюда!
Внучка: Вот так радостные вести! Давай его мы встретим вместе!
Все поют «Как на внучкин день рожденья,
                    Испекли мы колобок» плачут.
Внучка; Что за слезы? Непонятно мне пока!
               Объясните!
Все: Очень жалко Колобка!
Внучка: Колобку хвала и честь! Его никто не будет есть!
              Не волнуйтесь, в день рожденья
              Много разных угощений!
              Вы теперь мои друзья, всех зову на праздник я!:tongue:

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Драматизация. - Как собака друга искала.*

ВЕДУЩИЙ.
Давным-давно в лесу жила собака. 
Одна-одинёшенька. Скучно ей было.
 Захотелось собаке друга себе найти. 
 Такого друга, который никого не боялся бы.
 Встретила собака в лесу зайца …
СОБАКА.
-Давай, зайка, с тобой дружить, вместе жить!
ЗАЯЦ.
- Давай.
ВЕДУЩИЙ.
Вечером нашли они местечко для ночлега и легли спать.
(ложатся спать под деревом. Гаснет свет. Через сцену пробегает мышь.)
Мышь.
Пи-пи-пи….
Собака.
Гав, гав, гав.
Заяц (испуганно).
-Зачем лаешь?  Вот услышит волк, придёт сюда и нас съест!
Собака. (В сторону)
Неважный это друг, волка боится. А вот волк, наверно, никого не боится.Прощай,заяц.
Ведущий.
 Пошла собака дальше, искать волка.
Волк.
У-у-у!!!
Собака.
-Давай, волк, с тобой дружить, вместе жить!
Волк.
Давай, вдвоём веселее будет.
(ложатся спать под деревом. Гаснет свет. Через сцену скачет лягушка).
Лягушка.
Ква-ква-ква.
Собака.
Гав-гав-гав!
Волк (испуганно).
Ах, ты, такая - разэдакая!...Услышит медведь твой лай, придёт сюда и разорвёт нас.
Собака. (В сторону).
Неважный это друг, медведя боится.  Уж лучше мне подружиться с медведем, он, наверное, никого не боится. Прощай, волк.
Ведущий.
 Пошла собака искать медведя.
Медведь.
Р-р-р…
Собака.
 Медведь-богатырь, давай дружить, вместе жить!
Медведь.
- Ладно. Пошли ко мне в берлогу.
(ложатся спать под деревом. Гаснет свет. Через сцену ползёт уж).
Уж.
Ш-ш-ш….
Собака.
Гав-гав-гав!
Медведь (испуганно).
 Перестань! Придёт человек, шкуры с нас снимет.
Собака (в сторону).
Ну и дела!  И этот оказался трусливым, а вот человек, наверное, никого не боится. Прощай, медведь.
Ведущий.
Сбежала собака от медведя и пошла к человеку.
Собака.
 Человек, давай дружить, вместе жить!
Человек.
Хорошо, я тебе построю дом, а ты будешь жить в нём.
(ставит  конуру).
В этом доме будешь жить, мой дом сторожить. А я тебя буду кормить.
(выносит миску).
Ведущий.
 С тех пор собака и человек живут вместе.
 Ночью собака лает, дом охраняет. А человек не ругает её за это – спасибо говорит.

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020), свет из тотьмы (23.01.2020)

----------


## Гальгам

*«Царевна-лягушка»*
(музыкальный спектакль по мотивам р.н.с.)

Царский дворец, трон.
Сказительница: Давным-давно жил царь один,
                            Богатым был и знатным.
            Трех сыновей один растил и пуще всех богатств любил.
            К делам готовил ратным.
             Но годы шли, и стар он стал, забыл почет и славу.
             Своих сынов к себе позвал, наследников державы.
Царь: Сынки мои любезные, я стар, хоть и богат.
           Хочу женить вас поскорей и увидать внучат.
1 сын: ну что же, нас благослови.
2 сын: согласны мы.
3 сын: на ком жениться нам? Ответь.
Царь: стрела укажет путь, где упадет она – заметь.
           С пути нельзя свернуть.
           Невест своих тотчас найдете и в наше царство приведете.
             (сыновья берут лук и стрелы, кланятся отцу и уходят)
                                   (перед зеркалом боярская дочь)
Бояр. Дочь: Как красива, как мила, как румяна и бела!
                     Обойди хоть целый свет, лучше глазок в мире нет!
                      Бусы яхонтом горят, серьги как алмаз блестят,
                      А наряд-то – шелк, атлас!
(влетает стрела, выбегает 1 сын)
1 сын: Никого нет краше вас!
            Я царевич молодой, вас искал весь день-деньской.
            В жены вас хочу я взять, всему царству показать!
(купеческий двор, за столом сидит купеческая дочь)
Куп. Дочь: кренделя и булочки, жаренную курочку,
         И варенье сладкое, и сметану кадками,
         Огурцы  и щи с капустой, мед, пирог с начинкой вкусной!
         Я отведать все не прочь, я- купеческая дочь!
(влетает стрела, вбегает 2 сын)
2 сын: С вами я готов обедать, угощение отведать,
            Мне по нраву пир горой, я царевич молодой!
            В жены вас хочу я взять, всему царству показать!
(болото и ширма за которой стоит ребенок с лягушкой-бибабо)
Иван: шел я лесом, шел я полем, все болото обошел,
          Знать судьба моя такая, раз невесты не нашел.
          Ой! Лягушка! Вот так диво! Ты стрелу мою нашла?
Лягушка: Я твоя невеста, Ваня, в жены ты бери меня.
                Не кручинься мой царевич, видно я судьба твоя!
(Иван берет лягушку и уходит)
(царский дворец)
Сказительница: День и два, и три проходят, сыновья идут домой.
              За руку невесту вводят в царский дом, в его покой.
               С уваженьем приглашает царь невесток во дворец.
                Рад до слез отец, что дети поженились наконец!
                Свадьбы весело играют и гостей всех угощают!
(сыновья ведут невест и сажают за стол, Иван входит один)
Гости исполняют танец.
Сказительница: Время к ночи, пир утих, царь зовет сынов, для них
                        Он готовит порученье, а невесткам наставленье!
Царь: пусть сошьют рубашки в срок, испекут большой пирог!
            Вышьют за ночь рукоделье. В царстве не люблю безделья!
(все уходят, Иван подходит к печи, где появляется лягушка)
Лягушка: Что, царевич мой невесел? Что головушку повесил?
Иван: Как ты испечешь пирог? Как сошьешь рубаху в срок?
           Ты лягушка, не девица…
Лягушка: Оттого тебе не спится? Мой царевич, не робей!
                 Утро вечера мудреней….
(царь на троне, сыновья несут рубахи, невесты на подносе горелые пироги)
Сказительница: ночь прошла и снова утро.сыновья несут отцу
             Домотканые рубахи, чтоб царю были к лицу.
            А невестки хлеб несут, похвалы отцовой ждут.
Куп. Дочь: я купеческая дочь, рук не покладая,
         Шила и пекла всю ночь, устали не зная.
Бояр.дочь: я боярская дочь, глаз сомкнуть не смела.
                   Рукодельем царство все удивить хотела!
(хвалятся рубахами, хлебом)
Царь: вот так хлеб! Вот так рубахи! Вы, невестушки, неряхи!
           Убирайтесь с глаз долой! Говори, сын младший мой,
           Где подарки? Где невеста?
Куп. Дочь: утонула в кадке с тестом!
Бояр. Дочь: растеряла все иголки! От лягушки мало толку!
Царь: помолчите, пустомели! За ворота захотели?
Иван: испекла моя лягушка хлеба белого краюшку…
Куп. Дочь: что принес?
Бояр.дочь: скажи же толком!
Иван: рукоделье шито шелком…
Царь: вот так хлеб! Хлебам всем хлеб! Испечен на славу!
           Всех на пир я приглашаю.
(все торжественно выходят. Иван подходит к печи, там лягушка)
Лягушка: что, царевич мой, невесел? Что головушку повесил?
Иван: как же ты пойдешь на пир? Как ты спляшешь, как споешь?
          Ты лягушка, не девица…
Лягушка: оттого тебе не спится? Мой царевич, не робей.
                 Утро вечера мудреней…
(пир во дворце, царь на троне, входят сыны с невестами, Иван в стороне)
Сказительница: Ночь прошла и снова утро, сыновья на пир идут.
                     В жемчугах, в красивых платьях женушек своих ведут.
                     Лишь Иванушка невесел, буйну голову повесил.
                     Громко музыка играет, ложкари гостей встречают!
(исполняется «кадриль» с ложками)
1 сын: Где лягушка? Убежала?
Бояр.дочь: На болото ускакала!
2 сын: Громко квакает на кочке!
Куп. Дочь: ты б принес ее в платочке!
         Она спляшет и споет, удивит честной народ! (все смеются)
(раздается гром, гости в страхе прячутся)
Царь: Что за шум? Что за гам?
Иван: прятаться не надо вам. Лягушонка в коробченке
            В гости едет во дворец.
Куп. Дочь: Слава богу! Чудо-юдо мы увидим, наконец!
(исполняется танец Василисы и белых лебедей)
Иван: Ах, красавица какая! Кто же ты? Не угадать!
          Красота твоя такая- только в сказке описать!
Василиса: друг сердечный мой, послушай, я жена твоя, Ванюша!
              Василисою зовут, ты позвал, я тут как тут!
(исполняется танец Ивана и Василисы)
1 сын: Всех лягушка удивила! Красотою поразила!
2 сын: часты звезды, месяц ясный! Поступь, взгляд ее прекрасны!
Бояр. Дочь: ну подумаешь – лягушка! В звездах с пяток до макушки!
Куп. Дочь: Мы не хуже пропоем, спляшем вам сейчас вдвоем!
(две невестки комично танцуют под музыку)
Царь: подобру и поздорову убирайтесь с глаз долой!
           Собирайтесь неумехи, возвращайтеся домой! (те убегают)
Сказительница: Василису приглашает и к столу ее ведет.
                Сладостями угощает, речь любезную ведет.
(царь ведет Василису по залу, за ними все гости, уходят)
(Светлица Ивана)
Сказительница: А Иван спешит в светлицу, полюбил он царь-девицу,
                Кожу быстро в печь бросает и в огне ее сжигает!
Василиса: Ах, царевич ты мой ясный! Подождал бы лишь три дня!
                 Торопился ты напрасно, навсегда б была твоя!
                 А теперь прощай, Ванюша! Я- за тридевять земель,
                 В тридесятом государстве, там, где властвует Кощей!
Сказительница: Обернулась вдруг кукушкой, подлетела вмиг к окну,
                 И пропала, а Ванюша поспешил искать жену.
(лес)
Сказительница: долго шел Иван, далеко. Сапоги сносил, кафтан.
                   Старичка совсем седого повстречал в лесу Иван.
Старик: Здравствуй, молодец!
              Откуда и куда ты держишь путь?
Иван: В царство злобного Кощея,
          Василису чтоб вернуть.
Старик: Вот клубок тебе, царевич, смело вслед за ним ступай.
               По дорожкам, по тропинкам от него не отставай.
Сказительница: поклонился старичок и пропал…
(Иван бежит по сцене, в руках лук и стрелы)
Сказительница: Ваня вот бежит вперед, от клубка не отстает.
                  В чистом поле вдруг – медведь! И давай, как гром, реветь.
                   Ваня целится из лука – будет злобному наука.
                   А медведь рычит…
Медведь: Ванюша, ты не бей меня, послушай!
                Хоть я злой, коварный зверь, пригожусь тебе, поверь!
Сказительница: Ваня все бежит вперед, от клубка не отстает.
                В небе селезень летит, громко селезень кричит.
                Ваня целится из лука –будет сизому наука!
                Молвит селезень…
Селезень: послушай, пожалей меня, Ванюша!
               На тебя я не сержусь и тебе я пригожусь!
Сказительница: Ваня все бежит вперед, от клубка не отстает.
                   На полянку заяц – скок! «Берегись меня, дружок!»
                   Ваня целится из лука – будет серому наука!
                    Заяц молвит…
Заяц: Ты не бей меня, потом пригожусь тебе, Ванюша.
          Зайца серого послушай!
Сказительница: Ваня все бежит вперед, от клубка не отстает.
              Видит –море-океан, щуку увидал Иван.
               На песке лежит, не дышит, молвит слово, Ваня слышит..
Щука: Пожалей меня, Иван, брось скорее в океан.
            Пригожусь тебе, Ванюша, щуку мудрую послушай!
Сказительница: Ваня щуке помогает – в море синее бросает.
             За клубочком в лес бежит, а в лесу изба стоит.
(исполняется танец елочек)
Изба Бабы-Яги.
Иван: стань, избушка, к лесу задом. Повернись ко мне фасадом!
            Кто живет в избе на ножках? Выгляни скорей в окошко!
Б-Я: я живу – Баба-Яга! Костяная, знать нога!
        Ты зачем сюда пришел? Потерял иль что нашел?
         Добрый молодец, откуда и куда ты держишь путь?
Иван: В царство злобного Кощея, Василису чтоб вернуть!
Б-Я: знаю, знаю у Кощея Василисушка живет.
         Для него поет и пляшет, вышивает, хлеб печет.
Иван: Как Кощея мне прогнать? Злого вора наказать?
Б-Я: На конце иглы погибель, та игла в яйце лежит,
         Яйцо в утке, утка в зайце, заяц в сундуке сидит.
         А сундук на дубе спрятан, Кащей дуб тот стережет,
         Пуще глаза бережет.
         Как с Кощеем вступишь в бой, заберешь жену домой!
(дуб (взрослый) стоит в центре, над головой держит сундук)
Выходит Кощей.
Кощей: Я Кощей великий, злой, берегу я свой покой.
             Серебром богат и златом, в жемчугах мои палаты.
             Василиса мне поет, вышивает, речь ведет.
             Я бессмертен, спору нет. Только есть один секрет…
             Дуб могучий стерегу, пуще глаза берегу.
             На ветвях сундук висит, в сундуке игла лежит.
             Кто иглу ту раздобудет – тотчас жизнь мою погубит!
(звучит фонограмма (ветер, ураган, гроза, камнепад) выбигает
Иван и сражается с Кащеем. Звучит р.н.п. «Дубинушка» Иван
Раскачивает Дуб, выходит медведь на помощь, сундук опускается,
Затем выбегают два зайца утка и селезень. Из морских волн щука
Подает Ивану яйцо, он поднимает иглу над собой.)
Иван: Я Кощея победил, злого вора погубил.
(под музыку Иван торжественно ведет Василису)
Сказительница: Победил наш молодец – злой Кощей нашел конец.
                 Сколь не бился, не метался, а пропал, как ни старался,
                 Наш царевич молодой отправляется домой.
                 С Василисой под венец. Вот и сказочке конец!
(дети артисты идут змейкой-хороводом на поклон)

----------

toma_muzika (06.01.2020)

----------


## Иннусик

*«Ушки-неслушки»*

Действующие лица:
Бабушка
Папа
Мама
Ксюша

Бабушка: У меня есть внучка Ксюша.
                  У нее неслушки-уши.
                  Ушки вовсе не болят.
                  Ушки Ксюшины хитрят.
Входит папа. В руках у него папка с бумагами, газета.
Папа: Встречайте! 
           Ваш папа работы пришел.
           Ну-ка, жена, 
           Накрывай-ка на стол.
Папа: (обращается к Ксюше)
           Здравствуй, дочурка,
           Постой-ка, послушай,
           Дай мне, пожалуйста, 
           Тапочки, Ксюша.
 Ксюша: Папа, ты разве забыл,
               Что у Ксюши
               Ушки не слышат?
               Они ведь – неслушки!
Папа: Очень печально,
            Что дочка больна.
             Видно придется 
             Нам вызвать врача!
Мама: Скоро обедать, 
             Осталось немножко.
             Ксюша, неси-ка
             Тарелки и ложки.
Ксюша: Мама, ты разве забыла?
               У Ксюшки
               Ушки не слышат,
               Они ведь неслушки!
Мама: Очень печально,
            Что дочка больна.
            Видно придется 
            Нам вызвать врача!
Бабушка: Врач нам не нужен,
              Даю я вам слово:
Будет сейчас
Наша Ксюша здорова!
Как же я не доглядела,
Я очки куда-то дела.
Внучка Ксюша, помоги
Бабушке очки найти.
Ксюша: Бабушка, разве не знаешь?
              У Ксюшки 
              Уши не слышат,
              Они ведь неслушки. 
Бабушка: Жалко!
А я собиралась спросить:
Что же на праздник
Тебе подарить?
Может, машину купить заводную
Или красивую куклу большую?
Ксюша: Куклу, бабуля,
            Куклу хочу. 
            Я её петь и плясать научу! 
Бабушка: Что ты сказала? 
         Ни капли не слышу! 
Ксюша (громко): Куклу большую,  
                               С глазами как вишня!
Бабушка: Нет, не хотят слышать уши мои, 
                   Словно заложены ватой они.
Ксюша (кричит): Куклу хочу я
                                 В цветном сарафане,
                                 С длинными, белыми волосами.
Бабушка: Нет, не старайся, 
                   Не слышу я, Ксюша, 
                   И у меня стали 
                   Ушки-неслушки!
Папа и Мама: Так и осталась 
                           Хитрющая Ксюшка 
                        В праздник без куклы, 
                        Красивой игрушки.
Ксюша: Всё поняла я! 
               Теперь мои ушки 
               Слышат всё-всё 
               И зовутся ПОСЛУШКИ!
Общий поклон.

*«Цыпленок»*

Действующие лица:
Цыпленок 
Курочка 
Петух 
Кот
Лягушка 
Солнышко
Жучки
Пчелки 
Цветочки 

На сцене картина птичьего дво¬ра, видна изба, забор с подсолнуха¬ми.
Ведущая: Солнце в небе засияло 
       И цветочки приласкало, 
       Поднялись они, проснулись, 
       Листья к солнцу потянулись. 
Вбегают дети-цветочки, пчелки, жучки, танцуют.
Танец «Волшебный цветок»  - композиция А.И. Бурениной
Ведущая: Рады Солнышку цветки, 
        Пчелки, бабочки, жуки! 
        Солнце поднимается, 
        Сказка начинается! 
Появляется Цыпленок.
Цыпленок: Недавно вылупился я, 
  УЖЕ гуляю, вот! 
  А мама-курочка меня 
  Под крылышко зовёт. (слышится кудахтанье Курочки)
  Я тоненько пищу. 
  На мне ещё пушок. 
  Скорее вырасти хочу, 
  Как папа-Петушок! 
    (Важно задирает голову, шагает по двору).
Ведущая: Boт и мамочка-наседка! (появляется курица)
Курочка: Ко-ко-ко! 
                  Куда ты, детка? 
                  Слишком далеко бежишь. 
                  Ты пока ещё малыш!
Гладит крылом Цыпленка, поправляет клювом пушок.
Ведущая: Очень-очень мама-квочка
                  Любит желтого сыночка!
        Ах, как много с ним забот.
                  Ну, а вот и Черный Kот! 
Появляется Кот - усы торчком и хвост трубой. 
Кот: Развлекаюсь! Мяу-мяу!
         По двору я кур гоняю!
         Не люблю я - мур мур-мур -
         Петухов, цыплят и кур!
         Берегитесь, мяу-мяу!(курочке)
         Вот сейчас тебя поймяу!
Гонится за Курочкой, она убегает от него, Цыпленок остаётся один. 
Ведущая: Кот за Курочкой погнался,
И Цыпленок испугался:
Вдруг обидит маму Кот?
Глядь - к нему Петух идет...
        Появляется Петух, Цыпле¬нок смотрит на него.
Разноцветный, толстый, важный,
Сильный, храбрый и отважный,
А на лапах - пара шпор!
Он взлетает па забор... 
Петух (с забора, хлопая крыльями): Кукареку! Кукареку!
    Прибегу и помогу!
Подавайте мне сюда
    Злого черного кота!
Кот убегает и прячется.
Вот какой я удалец!
Вот какой я молодец! 
Цыпленок: Ой, как дядя Петя может!
            И я тоже! И я тоже! (вытягивает шею)
  Пи-пи-пи! Я молодец! И я тоже удалец!
Пытается взлететь на забор, па¬дает в лужу;
                                     из лужи появляется Лягушка.
Лягушка: Kвa-ква-ква! Ха-ха-ха!
                   Куда тебе до Петуха!
                   Ты еще совсем ребенок.
                   Просто желтенький Цып¬лёнок! 
      			Лягушка прячется, Цыпленок плачет. 
Ведущая: Тут и мама прибежала.
        Пожалела, приласкала... 
Подбегает Курочка, гладит по головке и отряхивает Цыпленка. Курочка: Ты, цыпленочек-пушок!   
        Не печалься, мой дружок!
        Солнце исходит и заходит,
                  Время быстро так проходит,
                  Скоро, скоро подрастёшь,
                  «Кукареку» запоешь!
Обнимает его, уводит его, держа за крылышко. 
Ведущая: Звезды в небе засияли...
Выходят Пчелки и Жучки, останавливаются, их крылья и
лапки расставлены в стороны.
       Все цветочки задремали...(цветочки приседают).
                 Все Жучки и Пчёлки спят...
Все приседают и опускают головы.
Мамы очень любят
Маленьких ребят. 
Звучит весёлая музыка, все прыга¬ют, хлопают руками над головой. После танца хором произносят:
Мамы очень любят
Маленьких ребят!
 Общий поклон.

----------

olunia (19.01.2020), НаташаСокол (26.10.2019)

----------


## Arcaha

*Курочка ряба*

Участвуют куклы: дед, баба, курочка, мышка
Ведущий- взрослый

Выходит ведущий. Звучит музыкальное вступление.
Ведущий: Жили-были дед (в правом углу ширмы, появляется дед) да баба. (В левом углу ширмы появляется баба.) И была у них курочка ряба. (Звучит музыкальное сопровождение, в центре ширмы появляется курочка.) Дед и баба курочку очень любили. (Дед и баба гладят курочку.) Кормили…
(Звучит музыкальное сопровождение)
Дед (кормит курочку).
Ешь, моя курочка, ешь, поправляйся,
Зернышко за зернышком клюй, забавляйся,
У меня в закромах полным-полно.
В амбаре у меня золотое зерно.
Ведущий.
Поили… (Звучит музыкальное сопровождение)
Баба (из небольшого ведерка наливает в блюдечко воду).
Пей, моя курочка, пей моя птичка.
У меня в ведерочке хватит водички,
Напьешься, пойдешь за ворота гулять,
А я тебе водички подбавлю опять.
Курочка.
Ко-ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко.
(Уходит и продолжает кудахтать за сценой.)
Дед.
Знать, снестися хочет курка наша ряба:
Слышишь, как кудахчет, погляди-ка, баба.
Баба.
Да и то, старинушка, дай-ка погляжу,
За яичком свеженьким поскорей схожу.
(Баба уходит. Дед медленно идет за ней.)
Ведущий.
И снесла курочка яичко, да не простое, а золотое…
Дед и баба выносят большое золотое яйцо.
Дед.
Вот так яичко! Очень уж большое.
Видела ль ты, баба, где-нибудь такое?
Баба.
Погляди порядком, яйцо не простое,
Аль не видишь, старый, яйцо золотое?
Дед.
Вижу — золотое… Только что внутри?
Расколоть придется… Ну-ка: раз, два, три1
(Бьет по яйцу рукой.)
Баба. Бить его ладошкой вовсе толку нет,
Кулаком с размаха, вот как надо, дед!
(Баба бьет кулаком по яйцу. В это время дед уходит за ширму и возвращается с большой ложкой.)
Дед.
Погоди-ка, баба, отойди немножко.
Я его покрепче хлопну этой ложкой!
(Дед бьет по яйцу ложкой. В это время баба уходит и выносит ухват.)
Баба. Знать, у тебя, старый, сил-то не богато.
Отойди в сторонку, я его ухватом.
(Бьет по яйцу ухватом. Дед выносит лопату.)
Дед.
Только знай бахвалится: «Я его ухватом».
Где тебе управиться, разобью лопатой.
(Бьет по яйцу лопатой. Баба уходит и. выносит метлу.}
Баба.
Ну-ка, дед, в сторонку. Вишь, несу метелку.
Соберуся с силами и добьюся толку.
(Бьет по яйцу метелкой. Дед уходит и выносит полено.)
Дед.
Бить его метелкой, что горох об стену.
Отойди в сторонку, я его поленом!
(Бьет по яйцу поленом. Баба уходит и выносит топор.)
Баба.
Брось свое полено. Мало силы в нем.
Разобью яичко острым топором.
(Бьет топором. Дед уходит. Баба оглядывается, не видит деда и тоже уходит.)
Появляется мышка. Она бегает по яйцу. Яйцо падает за ширму и разбивается. Мышка убегает. В это время ведущий появляется перед ширмой и заглядывает за нее.
Ведущий.
Яичко то разбилось!
Одновременно с двух сторон ширмы выходят дед и баба с большими молотками в руках. Не замечая, что яйца нет, бьют молотками по тому месту, где лежало яйцо. Затем опускают молотки и начинают искать яйцо.
Дед.
Баба, а баба, яйца-то нету…
Баба.
Нету!
Дед.
Куда ж оно девалось?
Баба.
Батюшки, где же яичко?
Ищут по всей ширме.
Дед.
Нигде нет…
Баба.
Пропало яичко…
Дед.
Ребята, может быть, вы яичко спрятали?
Дети отвечают: «Нет».
Баба (к детям).
А может быть, вы видели, куда оно девалось?
Дед.
Постойте-постойте, я ничего не разберу.
Баба.
Да мы у … (называет имя ведущего) спросим.
Дед.
_______________, Вы яичко не брали?
Ведущий.Нет.
Баба.
А может быть, Вы знаете, куда оно девалось?
Ведущий.
Знаю, знаю! Мышка бежала, хвостиком махнула, яичко упало и разбилось.
Дед и баба наклоняются за ширму и поднимают каждый по скорлупке.
Дед.
И вправду разбилось!..
Баба.
Вот одни скорлупки остались…
Дед.
Ничего не оказалось в том яичке золотом… -
Баба.
Для чего ж я так старалась чем попало бить по нем!
Звучит музыкальное сопровождение. Дед и баба плачут. Появляется курочка.
Курочка.
Не плачь, дедушка, не плачь!
Не плачь, бабушка!
Вам еще снесет яичко
Ваша Рябушка,
Только больше золотого
Я яичка не снесу…
Дед и баба.
Не хотим мы золотого!
Курочка.
Я простое принесу!
Дед.
Мы яичек бить не будем!
Баба.
И не думай ты о том!
Дед.
Соберем мы их десяток
Баба.
Да цыпляток разведем!
Дед.
В каждом беленьком яичке
По цыпленку есть для нас!
Баба.
Это радость так уж радость!
Начинай веселый пляс!
Звучит веселая музыка.  Дед начинает плясать. К нему присоединяются курочка и баба.

Примечание. Оформление спектакля «Курочка ряба» очень просто: в одном углу ширмы должна стоять избушка. Передний план можно оформить невысокой зеленой травой с редкими цветочками. За избушку будут уходить куклы, чтобы не было впечатления, что они проваливаются сквозь землю.
Известно, что предметы, которые обыгрывают куклы, делаются крупнее, а в этой пьесе они должны быть особенно крупными, чтобы подчеркнуть комизм, когда небольшое яйцо бьют громадной лопатой или поленом
В золотое яйцо надо не забыть вставить толстую проволоку, которую можно закрепить на ширме, чтоб яйцо крепко держалось

----------

мазурка (11.10.2020), Маинька (12.03.2016)

----------


## Ushnata

*Кто сказал МЯУ?* для 2 младшей группы

Ведущая:    Пообедав, в уголок спать улегся мой щенок, 
 Под диван засунув хвост, в лапы спрятал мокрый нос.
«УВЕРТЮРА»
Ведущая:    Вдруг под ухом: «Мяу, мяу», очень громко раздалось.
Как подпрыгнул мой щенок.
Щенок:      Кто же так мяукнуть мог?
(Заглядывает  под стол, под шкаф)
Щенок:      Нет, наверно, мне приснилось.
Ведущая:    Снова «Мяу» раздалось.
Побежал щенок во двор
С петухом затеял спор.
«ТАНЕЦ ПЕТУХА»
Щенок:      Ты мяукал или нет? Дай скорее мне ответ.
Ведущая:    И сказал петух щенку.
Петух:         Нет, я пою «ку-ка-ре-ки»,
Как такое ты, щенок,
Обо мне подумать мог
Я ведь птица важная,
Сильная, отважная.  (Уходит).
Ведущая:    И, закончив разговор,
Он уселся, на забор,
А щенок повесил нос,
И поджал печально хвост.
Вдруг над ухом снова «мяу»
Очень громко раздалось.
Щенок:      Это здесь (и начал рыть, выскакивают мыши)
«ТАНЕЦ  МЫШАТ» (2)
Щенок:      Это вы сказали «мяу»?
Мыши:      Нет! «Мяу» слово страшное,
Для мышей ужасное.
Видишь, мы дрожим от страха,
Даже смокла вся рубаха!
Пи-пи-пи – скорей отсюда!
Ведущая:   Не нашел ответа пес
На мучительный вопрос.
Кто же рядом слово «мяу»
Дважды громко произнес.
Щенок:      Может быть вон та собака, я спрошу ее однако. (обегает вокруг конуры. Из конуры выходит пес – р-р-р)
Щенок:      Я-я-я только хотел спросить, это вы сказали мяу?
Пес:           Я! Ты смеешься, щенок. Р-р-р. Гав!
Ведущая:  Со всех ног бросился щенок в сад и спрятался под кустом. Тут прямо над ним кто-то сказал «мяу».
«ПЕСЕНКА  ПЧЕЛОК»
Щенок:      Тетя пчелка, пани фрау, это вы сказали «мяу»?
Пчела:       Ужа-с, Ужа-с, ужалю.
(Прожужжала пчела и ужалила щенка в нос).
Ведущая:   Бедный маленький щенок.
В пруд пустился наутек.
Отсиделся под водой,
Он от страха сам не свой.
Пчелы ждать его не стали
Над водою полетали
И отправились опять
Мед пчелиный собирать.
Но тут опять кто-то сказал «мяу».
(Плывут рыбки, кружатся)
Щенок:      А не ты ли тетя Щука научилася мяукать?
Ведущая:   Рот в ответ открыла щука, не издав при том не звука.
Лягушка:  Какой ты глупый щенок,
Разве ты не знаешь, что рыбы не говорят.
Щенок:      Так это вы сказали «мяу»?
«ТАНЕЦ   ЛЯГУШАТ»
Лягушки:  Ква-ква-ква, лягушки только квакают,
Какой ты смешной, уходи-ка ты домой!
Ведущая:   В свой любимый уголок лег промокший мой щенок.
Под диван упрятав хвост и прикрыв распухший нос.
Вдруг над ухом снова «мяу», очень громко раздалось
И в распахнутом окошке появилась Мурка-кошка. Мяу!
Мурка сразу наутек. Вот теперь щенок узнал,
Кто же спать ему мешал, кто над ухом слово «мяу»
Неожиданно сказал. (Герои вышли на поклон)

----------

Маинька (12.03.2016), НАКС (10.10.2016), НаташаСокол (26.10.2019)

----------


## инеса

*Дюймовочка* , с музыкальным оформлением - сама подбирала для каждого героя

Вед. 
Приходит праздник наших мам 
И мы им дарим сказку
Все расселись? В добрый час!
Начинаем наш рассказ…….

СКАЗКА……………………………………………………………………………………..
_Желательно ,чтоб фонограммы звучали  на протяжение всего текста_
Звучит музыка №1
Вед. Я расскажу вам удивительную историю, которую поведала мне одна знакомая ласточка. Слушайте. Жили-была на свете женщина. У нее не было детей, а ей очень хотелось их иметь. Пошла она к волшебнице, та дала ей ячменное зернышко. Это зернышко она посадила в горшочек. И из него вырос чудесный цветочек.
Вдруг в нем что-то застучало. Он раскрылся. И из него вышла чудесная девочка. Она была очень маленькая. Ростом всего в один дюйм. Ее так и прозвали Дюймовочка.
Звучит музыка № 1 Из цветка выходит Дюймовочка, танцует.
Звучит музыка № 2 Появляется жаба под музыку
Жаба .
Я недаром заскочила
Квак девчушка хороша!
Пусть женою станет милой
Для сынка, для малыша!
Берет за руку Дюймовочку , ведет за собой.
Дюймовочка 
Помогите! Отпустите!
Я в болото не хочу!
Жаба.
Не упрямься! Он красавец!
Я серьезно говорю!
Ведет Дюймовочку к болоту.
Звучит музыка №3  Выбегают лягушата .
Песня « ДИСКОТЕКА»
Жаба.
Посмотри , сынок, скорей!
Квак красива, квак стройна!
Сын.
Будем жить в болоте с ней
Вот возьми цветочек! Квааа!
Протягивает цветочек Дюймовочке.
Она отталкивает его.
Песня Жабы.
Дюймовочка 
Вот несчастье! Как же быть?
Не хочу в болоте жить!
Сын
Ничего, не хнычь , привыкнешь!
Квак в трясине заживем,
А пока тебя привяжем
И гостей всех созовем!
Звучит музыка № 4 Привязывают, Лягушата уходят под музыку.
Звучит музыка №5, вылетают бабочки.Танец бабочек.
Дюймовочка.
Бабочки милые мои, руки развяжите!
И от жаб противных этих поскорей спасите!
Бабочки подлетают
Бабочки
Слезы вытри! Не грусти!
Мы тебя пришли спасти!
Развязывают руки.
Звучит музыка № 5 Дюймовочка берет  из за руки ,  под музыку они летят на полянку.
Дюймовочка
Вот  и берег , как прекрасно
Здесь , как будто безопасно!
Звучит музыка №6, вылетает жук.
Жук.
Как вы обворожжжжительны!
Жжжелаю  вам сказать
Я- жжжук. А как прикажжжите себя  вы называть?
Пожжжалуй , я прекрасней
Чем вы, и не встречал!
Я джжжентельмен , сударыня, и вас заву на бал!
Звучит музыка №6 выходят жуки, кузнечики.
Жук.
Дамы ангажжжируют мужжжчин!
Становятся в пары.
Звучит музыка № 7 ТАНЕЦ 
После танца Все жуки
Ужжжасная!  Ужжжасная!
И ножки  две всего1
И слышать не желаем
О ней мы ничего1
А у нее  ведь даже  усиков-то нет!
Какой позор! Какой скандал!
Не нравится нам ! Нет!
Жук
Мне  очень жжжаль сударыня,
Но всем без исключения
Вы жжжутко не понравились
Хоть я другого мнения!
Прощайте!
Звучит музыка №6  , жуки улетают.
Звучит музыка №8 
Вед.-  
Дюймовочка осталась одна. .все лето прожила она в лесу, ела  цветочную пыльцу, пила росу.
(Дюймовочка подходит к  цветам и  имитирует как она ест пыльцу из  цветов)
Звучит музыка № 9
Вед. Прошло теплое лето, наступила осень. Пошла Дюймовочка в поле и увидела там  норку, где жила старая полевая мышь.  Дюймовочка постучала в дверь.
Мышь
Это что еще за зверь
Вздумал мне стучаться в дверь?
Ой ! Тут девочка стоит
Вся от холода дрожит!
Дюймовочка.
Умоляю, не гоните …….
Обогрейте, накормите…..
Звучит музыка №10
Мышь
Ах. Бедняжка, ах ты крошка!
Мы твои согреем ножки
Чаю теплого нальем
Проходи скорее в дом!
Дюймовочка
Значит можно проходить?
Как мне вас благодарить?
Мышь 
Никуда не собирайся
Здесь со мною оставайся
Будем вместе зимовать
Ты мне станешь помогать.
Дюймовочка
Вот чудесно! Я согласна!
Заживем вдвоем прекрасно!
Буду в доме убирать
Шить могу и вышивать.
Дюймовочка подметает. Мышь вяжет. 
Звучит музыка №11
Вед.( под музыку)
А тем  временем осень полностью вступила в свои права.  
Звучит музыка №11. Птицы стали собираться в стаи  и улетать в теплые страны, задул сильный ветер. Стал срывать с деревьев, и закружились они в хороводе.
Вылетает ласточка. Танец Ласточки
Вылетают листья. Танец импровизация  
Листочки улетают , в конце музыки  ласточка падает
Звучит музыка №12
Выходит Мышь
Гость  сегодня к нам придет
Наш сосед- богатый крот
И добавлю не напрасно
Для тебя жених прекрасный
Ты, давай-ка , постарайся
Да получше прибирайся
Дюймовочка
Вот опять мне не везет
И теперь жених мой- крот
Повторять не перестану:
Я его женой не стану!
Мышь
Замолчи тебя прошу
А не то я укушу!
Ах, ну вот  и он пришел…..
Звучит музыка № 13  выходит Крот
Мышь
Проходи. Сосед за стол
Чаю выпьем, посидим
По душам поговорим!
Крот.
Сколько зим, сколько лет!
Ну, соседушка привет!
Расскажи мне как  жила? 
Как  идут твои дела ?
Мышь
Что ж , с Дюймовочкой вдвоем
Очень дружно мы живем
И она мне помогает
Шьет, готовит , убирает
Крот
Говоришь, готовить может?
Мышь
И во всем, во всем поможет!
Да и ты умен , богат
Не жених , а просто клад!
(Дюймовочке)
Ты с Кротом сейчас иди
Дом роскошный погляди..
ПЕСНЯ КРОТА
Звучит музыка № 14. Дюймовочка набрасывает платок на плечи, берет Крота вод руку, по дороге замечает ласточку, останавливается
Крот уходит один.
Звучит 15
Дюймовочка
Ах, бедняжка ты моя1
Как же жалко мне тебя!
В теплый край спешила ты
И замерзла по пути
Но я птичку пожалею
И платком своим согрею
Накрывает ласточку платком
Ласточка оживает кружится машет крыльями.
Ласточка
Ты жизнь спасла мне!
Вить-вить-вить!
Должна тебя благодарить!
И перед тем как улечу
Тебе добром я отплачу!
Ласточка улетает.
Дюймовочка поет песню
Звучит музыка №16( на весь текст)
Дюймовочка возвращается в дом мыши, выходит мышь.
Мышь
Ну? Хорош  кротовый дом?!
Дюймовочка (грустно)
Да, в нем славно заживем…………..
Мышь
Чтобы не сидеть в пустую
Вышила тебе фату я
Ты уж тоже не ленись
И приданым –ка займись!
Дюймовочка
Отпустите, вас прошу
Солнышку прощай скажу….
Мышь 
Ладно уж, ступай прощайся
Только сразу возвращайся!
Дюймовочка  обращается  к  солнышку……….
Дюймовочка 
Слезы катятся из глаз
Вижу день в последний раз
Ясно солнышко, прощай
И меня не забывай……
Звучит музыка № 17, вылетает ласточка.
Ласточка
Слезы вытри поскорей
Улетим за сто морей
Улетим мы в теплый край
Круглый год там просто рай!
Дюймовочка
Ах! Ну как звучит прекрасно!
Полетели ! я согласна!
Звучит музыка №18. Ласточка и Дюймовочка летают змейкой по залу ,декорация меняется 
Звучит музыка №19
Ласточка
Не сыскать станы милей
Эльфов царство здесь и  фей!
Посмотри: в цветке любом
Ты себе устроишь дом!
Дюймовочка
Как чудесен этот край!
Вот спасибо!
Ласточка
Ну, прощай!
Ласточка улетает.
Звучит музыка №21 появляются Эльфы
Звучит музыка № 22 ТАНЕЦ ЭЛЬФОВ
Звучит музыка №20 
Король
Ты прекрасна, словно  фея!
Восхищен красой твоею!
Вот рука мое  и сердце,
Стань прошу, моей невестой!
Звучит музыка №23Вылетают  эльфы с крыльями , надевают  их Дюймовочке.
Король подает руку Дюймовочке все.парами  под музыку машут рукой уходят.
Звучит музыка №24
Вед. Вот такую историю рассказала мне знакомая ласточка, 
Дорогие наши мамы
Все актеры просто класс!
Эту сказку  наши дети
Приготовили  в подарок  для вас!
В  нашей сказке принимали участие:……………….
Эльфы
Лягушки
Мышь
Сын
Бабочки
Кузнечики.муравьи
Жук
Ласточка
Крот
 Король 
Дюймовочка 
Артисты выходят кланяются  под аплодисменты.

----------


## Elen2

*еще один вариант "Дюймовочки"*
Екатерина Михайлова, стихотворное изложение сказки Г. Х. Андерсена

Рассказчик:	
В далеком Датском королевстве
У бедной женщины Агнессы
Представьте, не было детей.
Агнесса тяжко горевала.
О, как же ей недоставало
Родного крошки-малыша!
Печаль Агнессу допекла.
И раз, когда взошла луна,
Тихонечко пошла она 
Искать избушку колдуна.
Его изба с кривым забором
Стояла за высоким бором.
Калиткой скрипнула Агнесса
И у порога под навесом
Упала в ноги колдуну.
Чтоб чары тайные призвал 
И дочку ей наколдовал.
Колдун был очень опечален: 
Колдун:	
Я не могу постигнуть тайны
Рожденья жизни на Земле.
Она даруется лишь Богом
И не в волшебнике убогом 
Тебе помощника искать.
Что значат знанья человека
Перед могуществом Творца!?
И как сумею я, калека,
Прогнать печаль с ее лица?
Нет, есть один волшебный фокус!
Тюльпан, или скорее крокус…
Он развлечет и озадачит,
Он жизнь ее собой украсит.
(исчезает)
Ну вот, нашел ее насилу
В далекий угол закатилась.
Прими подарок старика - 
Вот эту луковку цветка.
Возьми горшок, набей землей
И луковицу в ней зарой
И поливать не забывай.
Сама ж тихонько наблюдай. 
Рассказчик:	
И в бедной комнате Агнессы
Там, у окна, за занавеской
Поставлен глиняный горшок.
Темно-зеленою стрелой
Росток поднялся молодой 
Ухожен ласковой рукой,
Политый ключевой водой.
Побег тянулся, а потом
Он бледный выпустил бутон.
Тюльпан никак раскрывался.
Он все краснел и наливался - 
Испытывал мое терпенье
(Вот ведь несносное растенье!)
И как-то утром в воскресенье
Раскрылся всем на удивленье.
Внутри на пестике высоком,
Поджавши ножки, как-то боком
Сидело крошечка-дитя
От скуки пыльником вертя. 
Агнесса:	
Какой прелестный ангелочек
Нашелся у меня в цветочке!
Измерим рост.
Так, дюйм и точка.
Какая крохотная дочка!
Я дам ей имя Дюймо-вочка.
Пушинки сложим в коробочке - 
Постельку сделаем для дочки,
С водой тарелка станет прудом,
Его переплывать мы будем.
Скрою ей крохотный кафтанчик
И на бретельках сарафанчик,
И будет радовать меня
Дюймовочка 
День ото дня. 
Дюймовочка:	
Пруд мамин - главная потеха:
В скорлупке грецкого ореха
С веслом из птичьего пера
Катаюсь с самого утра.
Цветы - большие острова,
В моём пруду их целых два. 
В окне появляется Жаба. 
Жаба:	
Сынок мой вырос,
Стал большой - 
Пора обзавестись женой.
Такой красавец, Боже мой!
А все гуляет холостой.
Его нору 
Я убрала цветами:
Ромашками и васильками.
Там можно отложить икру
И квакать вечерами. 
Замечает наконец-то Дюймовочку.
Как эта девочка красива,
Тиха, скромна, неговорлива,
Сумеет отложить икру - 
Ее с собой я заберу. 
Уволакивает испуганную Дюймовочку.
На берегу реки:
Жаба:	
Сынок, жену тебе нашла.
Взгляни, как майский цвет бела,
Красавицы такие, вроде,
Не водятся у нас в болоте 
Сын Жабы:	
Ну вот, maman,Опять жена!
Достали б лучше мотыля
Росинкой маковой пока
Я не порадовал брюшка!
Да и поспать хочу немного,
А Вы мне про жену с порога! 
Жаба:	
Тебе не нравится,
Сын мой?
Тогда пойду я за другой,
А эта на листе кувшинки
Пока почистит нам ботинки. 
Жаба сажает Дюймовочку на лист кувшинки и уходит. 
Сын Жабы укладывается спать.
Дюймовочка:	
Зеленый лист - Моя тюрьма.
Вокруг меня Одна река.
Ботинки чищу я пока
Для Жабы и ее сынка.
Какое тяжкое мученье!
Как долго длится заточенье!
Реки бурливое теченье - 
Единственное развлеченье. 
Рыбки:	
Как эта крошка хороша!
Какая тонкая душа!
Какая кротость и смиренье - 
Не девочка, а загляденье.
И станет Жабиной невесткой…
О Боже! Как же это мерзко!
Нет, этого мы не допустим - 
Кувшинки стебель перекусим.
Для доброго дела
Плывите, друзья,
Дружная стайка - 
Большая семья
Кусаем раз,
Кусаем два,
Кусаем три - 
Кувшинка, плыви! 
Лист кувшинки пускается вниз по течению.
Дюймовочка:	
Плыви, мой лист,
Плыви скорей
От Жабы и ее детей!
Мы обойдем вон те пороги -
Мы у свободы на пороге! 
Жук:	Какая храбрая малютка!
Река опасна, просто жутко!
Какие милые черты - 
Ну просто редкой красоты!
Спасти ее от страшной доли,
Ну а потом, жениться, что ли?
(хватает Дюймовочку) 
Дюймовочка:	
Да, видно смерть от этих жвал - 
Таков ужасный мой финал!
(закрывает лицо руками)
На ветке дуба.
Жук:	Знакомьтесь,
Матушка и тетка - 
Моя прекрасная находка,
Не правда ли, она прелестна?
Вам нравится моя невеста? 
Мать Жука:	
Сыночек, ей у нас не место.
Она ужасно так одета,
А крыльев так и вовсе нету. 
Тетка Жука:	
Тоща, и лапок что-то мало - 
Людей нам только не хватало.
Как представлять её знакомым,
Родне и прочим насекомым? 
Жук:	
Ну да, всего четыре лапки,
Есть и другие недостатки:
Какие дикие повадки!
Нет, мне не нравится она - 
Не выйдет из нее жена. 
Мать Жука:	
И унеси ее сначала,
Чтоб нам она не докучала. 
Жук хватает Дюймовочку и переносит под дуб на лужайку. 
Дюймовочка:	
Ура! Как хорошо на воле!
Какое чудное приволье
Среди лужаек и полей!
Я заведу себе друзей
Из насекомых и зверей.
На этой солнечной полянке
В уютненькой и теплой ямке
Под лопухом, где лист пошире,
Устрою я себе квартиру.
Гамак из белых паутинок
На стебельках от двух травинок
Подвешу крепко, а потом
Постель себе устрою в нем.
Возьму мать-мачехи листок,
Один стежок, другой стежок,
И спальный сделаю мешок.
Пыльцу и сладкий свой нектар
Цветы мне предлагают в дар.
Мой завтрак и обед, и ужин
Трудами честными заслужен.
Мой дом - приют для насекомых
И для чужих, и для знакомых.
Здесь можно время скоротать - 
С хозяйкой мило поболтать. 
Рассказчик:	
Без приключений и печали
Дни лета тихо миновали
И осень без предупрежденья
Вошла в законные владенья
Дюймовочка жила все там же -
Все в том же милом антураже.
Пошли дожди,
Промок лопух
Но сохранила бодрый дух
Она, на сырость не смотря,
До середины сентября.
А ветер бушевал сильнее,
День ото дня всё свирепея.
Друзей не видно и знакомых - 
Попрятались в щелях и норах.
Замерзла девочка как цуцик
И, взяв с собою посох-прутик
Куда глаза глядят пошла
Искать приюта и тепла. 
Дюймовочка:	
Так я брела довольно долго
И вот, под кочкой невысокой
Нашла мышиную нору
С табличкой: "Фройлен Мэри Ру".
(стучит в дверь)
Как нищенка стою у двери.
Откроет ли мне фройлен Мэри? 
Мышь:	Кто там?
В такую пору 
К лицу лишь лисам и котам
В мышиную стучаться нору. 
Дюймовочка:	
Ах, фройлен,
Пустите бедняжку
Нищенку и замарашку,
Впустите меня ненадолго - 
Очень я сильно продрогла.
Дайте мне хлебушка крошку - 
Я не лиса и не кошка. 
Мышь:	
Ну ладно, заходи скорей,
Нет извергов среди мышей.
Хоть не дворец моя нора,
Квадратных дюйма полтора
Я отыскать сумею - 
Тебя я отогрею.
А зерен В кладовых моих
Вполне нам хватит на двоих.
Садись скорее к очагу,
А я за хлебом побегу.
На, кушай, дочка,
Хлеб с вареньем.
Рассказа жду я с нетерпеньем:
Какого рода ты, дружок,
И племени какого?
Куда идешь и почему
Осталась ты без крова? 
Дюймовочка:	
Росла я у людей в семье 
Как их родная дочка
Однажды утром, на заре 
Меня нашли в цветочке.
Но раз меня украли жабы,
Потом Жуку попалась в лапы…
Я плена избежала,
Но дом свой потеряла. 
Мышь:	Твоя ужасна повесть.
Займусь тобой на совесть:
Приютом и питанием,
А также воспитанием. 
Дюймовочка:	
Тепло у доброй фройлен Ру,
Но только темновато.
С утра я нору приберу
И заварю ей мяты, 
А после сказку расскажу,
И мы сыграем в карты. 
Вместе:	
Так зимние идут деньки
Мы их не замечаем
Из шерсти вяжем мы носки 
И попросту болтаем. 
Мышь:	
А знаешь, девочка, мой свет,
Кто там живет под нами?
Герр Кротт, старинный мой сосед
Скучает вечерами.
Он прокопал подземный ход, 
Чтоб пообщаться с нами.
Сегодня в гости к нам придет
На колбасу "салями". 
Раздается стук в дверь. На пороге появляется Крот. 
Крот:	Соседка, здравствуй,
Я с визитом
Пришел с печеньем
И бисквитом.
Щурится, говорит себе под нос:
Глаза не видят на свету,
Скорей бы снова в темноту.
Ну, как дела у старой фройлен?
Я урожаем не доволен - 
Всего пять закромов корений
И триста баночек солений.
На этом не разбогатеешь - 
От огорченья поседеешь. 
Мышь:	
Неплохи у меня дела.
По осени я убрала
Четыре унции зерна.
А эта девочка-сиротка
Уже связала мне колготки.
Да, эта юная девица
На сказки просто мастерица:
И сочинитель, 
И рассказчик,
И добродетели образчик.
Дюймовочка, иди, не бойся,
С соседом нашим познакомься.
(Дюймовочка молча подходит к Кроту, опустив голову делает книксен. Крот берет ее руку и тщательно обнюхивает)
Крот:	
Герр Кротт,
Ваш добрый покровитель.
А сказок я большой любитель - 
Весьма разборчивый ценитель.
Мои владенья велики
В них собираю корешки.
Их продаю на бирже - 
На той, что к нам поближе.
Ну, и приличный капитал
Под старость я насобирал
В бумагах и валюте. 

Мышь:	Все правда. Он не шутит. 
Крот:	Ну что, экскурсию начнем,
Осмотрим подземелье,
Или сперва чайку попьем,
Какое ваше мненье? 
Мышь:	
Начнем, любезнейший, начнем
Сейчас, без промедленья.
Покажешь нам подземный ход
И прочие владенья. 
Крот:	Вот щепка от гнилого пня.
Она как лампа без огня:
Синее свечение
Как у привидения.
(смеется)
Широкий этот коридор
Ведет на мой просторный двор.
Спускается он плавно - 
Прорыл его недавно.
Свод укреплен корнями,
Скажу я между нами.
А люк для вентиляции
Устроен высоко.
Сейчас открою вам его.
Ну? Дышится легко?
(Сквозь открытый люк прорывается луч света)
Дюймовочка:	
Там кто-то мертвый на полу
Лежит. 
Он скорчился в углу… 
Крот:	
Взгляните, это птица,
О юная девица.
Теперь уж отлеталась - 
В мой коридор попалась. 
Дюймовочка:	Герр Кротт, а вдруг она жива? 
Крот:	Да нет, скорей всего мертва,
Или жива 
Едва-едва.
Не собрала припасы
В большие закрома
И умерла, конечно,
Когда пришла зима.
Чириканье, летанье,
И вот вам, наказанье.
Лишь тот, кто семь потов 
пролил,
Достоин пропитанья. 
Мышь:	
Ну все, пойдемте. Неужели
Вы сами рыли все тоннели? 
Мышь и Крот уходят. Дюймовочка остается одна. 
Дюймовочка:	
Здесь так темно и так уныло
Как будто склеп или могила.
Свисают корни с потолка,
А вот жилище паука,
И птичка мертвая в углу
Лежит на земляном полу.
(подходит к птице)
Ой, Ласточка! Тебя
Не сразу я узнала!
О, как же, бедная моя,
Ты в этот склеп попала?!
Ах, как ты летом на лугу
Мне песни распевала,
Как воздух резала крылом
И из песка лепила дом!
Прощай же, друг,
Теперь могила
Тебя навеки приютила.
(кладет руку на ласточкины перышки)
Но нет, под перьями тепло,
Не бьется ли сердечко?
Поднимем левое крыло - 
Вот здесь его местечко…
Ой, бьётся!
Так она жива
И стоит побороться,
Согреть, водичкой напоить,
Бог даст, она очнется!
Скорей за чайником в нору
И старым одеялом,
Ох, не пришла бы фройлен Ру,
И мне бы не попало!
(убегает) 
В мышиной норе. Старая мышь сидит с вязаньем у камина.
Мышь:	
Зашел вчера к нам
Старый Крот
На сказку
И бисквитный торт
Он торт нахваливал,
И вот
Над сказкой разрыдался.
Он в жизни сказок не слыхал -
Крот мне потом признался.
Над сказкой плакал
И никак
Не мог остановиться.
И вот решил он на тебе
По осени жениться.
А завтра мы приглашены
К нему в апартаменты.
И ты нам песенку споешь
Без аккомпанемента. 
Дюймовочка:	
Там тьма и сырость,
Гниль и плесень,
Там, к сожаленью,
Не до песен. 
Мышь:	
Друг мой,
Капризам здесь не место,
Мы всё решили:Ты - невеста.
И ты, Дюймовочка, должна
Наткать льняного полотна,
Рубашку вышить жениху,
Салфетки, скатерть, простыню… 
Дюймовочка:	
И остальную чепуху 
Мышь:	
С тобой потрудимся вдвоем
И всё, что надо соберем.
Закончим скатерть к Рождеству.
По краю вышивай ботву
Редиса свеклы и моркови - 
Должно понравиться свекрови. 
Дюймовочк:	
А можно, фройлен, между делом
Гулять я буду по тоннелям,
Где ласточка лежит одна
И не жива, и не мертва? 
Мышь:	
Проветрись, детка, 
Но не долго,
У нас работы очень много.
Приданое жены кротовой
Должно быть вовремя готово. 
Поклонившись, Дюймовочка уходит.
В тоннеле:
Дюймовочка:	
Привет, больная!
Как дела?
Я Вам покушать принесла.
С мышиного стола остатки,
Пускай скудны, да и не сладки,
Но это все-таки еда - 
Она бывает не всегда. 
Ласточка:	
Дружок, спасибо за еду,
Её немедленно склюю
И песенку тебе спою:
(поет)
Там, возле пальм,
В долине Нила
Дни зимние 
Я проводила
Над той страной
Зима не властна,
Там так тепло
И так прекрасно!
Там возят
Томные верблюды
Металлов драгоценных
Груды
А в полдень 
Там, на солнцепеке,
Спят крокодилы-лежебоки
И лилий пряный аромат
В волненьи сердца виноват.
Увижу ль снова
Край прекрасный:
Нил полноводный и опасный,
И львов, и тигров, и оленей,
И заросли чудных растений?
Крыло подбито - 
Это значит,
Дорога в Африку 
Закрыта.
Дюймовочка:	
Я думаю, что через год
Вы совершите свой полет
Туда, где лето круглый год.
Крыло позвольте осмотреть,
Если хотите улететь.
Терпите. Кость вправлять обратно
Скорее больно, чем приятно.
Ну вот. Похоже, получилось.
Крыло подвяжем, чтоб лечилось,
И на него наложим шину - 
Хотя бы эту древесину. 
Дюймовочка подбирает с пола деревяшку.
Гладит больное крылышко.

 Дружочек, мне пора бежать - 
Скорее скатерть вышивать,
Чтоб гнев мышиный не навлечь
И голову свою сберечь...
(убегает)
Рассказчик:	
А время шло,
И дни бежали - 
Неумолимо приближали
День свадьбы 
Старого крота
И бедной нашей героини.
Ей под землею, на чужбине
Придется век свой коротать - 
О солнце даже не мечтать.
Её пернатой пациентке
Прекрасно помогли объедки
Добрейшей фройлен Мэри Ру.
И полного выздоровленья
К весне, вне всякого сомненья,
От тяжкого весьма недуга
Достигла ласточка-подруга. 
На пороге мышиной норы.
Дюймовочка:	
Ну вот, и лето пролетело.
Как я ждала, как я хотела
Погреться в солнечных лучах
И птиц увидеть в небесах.
Весь день я провожу в норе
И время года на дворе
Почти совсем не замечаю,
Без света чахну и скучаю.
Уже хлебов в полях не стало,
И солнышко гляди устало.
Шепча о дальней стороне,
Гуляет ветер по стерне…
Моя небесная подруга
Уже засобиралась к югу,
А может быть уже в пути?
Теперь её мне не найти.
Не знаю, как её крыло.
Надеюсь, что не подвело
В пути далеком и опасном,
В краю волшебном и прекрасном. 
Внезапно появляется ласточка.
Ласточка:	
Дружо-чик-чив!
Какая встреча! 
Я знала, что тебя замечу
Лишь только выйдешь из норы,
Но ты скрывалась до поры!
Гляди же, я летаю снова!
Тебе спасибо, я здорова - 
Могу хоть в дальние края,
Хоть за леса, хоть за моря - 
И все тебе благодаря! 
Вжик, вжик - ласточка, стремительно рассекая воздух, летает взад-вперед перед Дюймовочкой.

 Скажи, как у тебя дела?
Ты что, всё лето проспала?
Ты плачешь?
Но скажи на милость,
Какое горе приключилось? 
Дюймовочка (всхлипывая):	
Меня… Мышь…
Замуж … за Крота
Отдать решила навсегда.
Там сырость, грязь и темнота.
Как будто заживо в могилу
Пойду я за кротом постылым. 
Ласточка:	
Твой Крот зануда и чудак.
А ну, развязывай кушак! 
Дюймовочка:	
Зачем? 
Ласточка:	
Не спорь со мной, тебя я старше.
Нельзя тянуть с отлетом дальше.
Канечно же, ремень пошире
Привяжет лучше пассажира,
Чем этот розовый кушак.
Однако же, сойдет и так.
Так, пропусти вот здесь, под килем
Теперь концы мы перекинем
Тебе на плечики крестом - 
Концы соединим узлом.
Да, жениху не повезло.
Дюймовочка последним рейсом
Сперва отправилась в Одессу,
Потом в Египет через море
И распевает на просторе
Куплеты в ля- и ре-мажоре. 
В Африке.
Дюймовочка:
Какое чудо красоты!
Какие крупные цветы!
А это что за дивный сад? 
Ласточка:	
Там на шпалерах виноград.
Вот тут дворец, а там фонтан.
А вон верблюдов караван
Через пустыню едет к нам. 
Дюймовочка:	
А люди черные, как вакса.
Смотри-ка, негритенок-плакса.
Смотри, он плакать перестал - 
Верблюд все слёзы облизал.
А это что за малыши
В траве резвятся от души?
Такие крошечки как я;
Да их там целая семья!
Летают среди алых роз
На крылышках как у стрекоз.
Кто это, Ласточка моя?
Один из них летит сюда… 
Ласточка:	
Не буду я тебе мешать,
Прости, мне надо улетать.
Пока, Дюймовочка,
До встречи! 
Принц эльфов:
Приветствую тебя, царевна!
Позволь мне преклонить колено
Перед твоею красотой
А так же перед той страной
Откуда род ведется твой. 
Дюймовочка:	
Сейчас же встань!
Ты кто такой?
Зачем склонился предо мной,
Перед убогой сиротой? 
Принц эльфов:
Я принц.
Эльфийскую корону
Наследую я по закону.
Тебя от имени народа
Я приглашаю в хороводы
На те луга, среди цветов,
У бабочек и мотыльков.
Там скрипачи играют вальс,
Там весь народ пустился в пляс,
И сочный, сладкий ананас 
На блюде ожидает нас.
И ты, принцесса,
Нас обяжешь,
Коли народу не откажешь. 
Дюймовочка:	
О, государь!
Я не принцесса,
Я дочь приемная Агнессы,
Чья бедность за морем известна.
Дюймовочкой меня зовите,
И если можно, не гоните... 
Дюймовочка кланяется Принцу. Принц отвечает поклоном. Под руку с Принцем Дюймовочка уходит к эльфам и присоединяется к их веселью.
Принц:
Сердце бедное устало
От забот и суеты,
С неба звездочка упала - 
Среди нас явилась ты.
Орган кровообращенья
Превратился в лепесток
И трепещет от волненья 
Твой услышав голосок.
Ветер северный прохладой
Тронет южные цветы,
Больше ничего не надо
Если рядом будешь ты.
Будь со мной,
Останься с нами,
Лучше стань моей женой,
Чтобы радость и печали
Разделили мы с тобой 
Принц эльфов:	
Тебе, Дюймовочка, дарю
Рассвета алую зарю
Букетик из душистых роз
И крылышки как у стрекоз.
Прими подарок мой простой
А после стань моей женой. 

ЭПИЛОГ
Рассказчик:	
Мы счастья пожелаем им,
А сами взоры устремим
К пределам Дании далекой.
Как там живут
Герои наши?
Сын Жабы
Женится на Квакше.
Жук холост, бодр
И полон сил - 
Меня недавно укусил.
Сынок родился у Агнессы, 
Но ничего мне не известно
О жизни Мыши и Крота.
(появляется Волшебник)
День добрый,
Здравствуйте, волшебник!
(Недавно он издал учебник
По разведению цветов).
Ну, как дела у колдунов? 
Колдун:	
Друг, я давно не практикую
Науку эту колдовскую.
Моей коллекции тюльпаны
Другие повидали страны
И первый приз завоевали
Среди тюльпанов в Монреале.
Я починил себе забор
И позабыл опасный вздор
И колдовства, и волхованья.
Ну, всё, на этом до свиданья.

----------

Полянка (27.11.2017)

----------


## fox14

_(от пользователя Баттерфляй)_
На выход каждого персонажа звучал какой-то музыкальный отрывок, герои исполняли коротенький танец в соответствии с характером.

*Сценка «Репка»*

Под рус.нар.мел. появляется Репка, танцует.
Репка Уважаема в народе
Я расту на огороде.
Вот какая я большая!
До чего же хороша я!
Сладкая и крепкая –
Называюсь репкой я.
Вам с такой красавицей
Ни за что не справиться!
Репка садится на приготовленный стул.
Звучит музыка.
Ведущая Жил в одной деревне дед
Вместе с бабкой много лет.
(Дед и Бабка выходят из-за домика)
Ведущая Дождь прошел, не слышно грома,
В небе солнышко горит.
Вышел дедушка из дома
И бабусе говорит…
Дед Я смотрю – на огороде
Всё дождём полито вроде…
Почитаю-ка журнал!
Бабка Лучше репку бы сорвал!
Я бы каши наварила…
Дедка Ладно уж, уговорила!
Дедка подходит к Репке сзади, берет за плечи, раскачивает вперед-назад – «тянет».
Дедка поет:
Дедка, дедка посадил наш репку,
Крепко, крепко зацепилась репка!
Тянет-тянет, тянет-тянет, вытянуть не может.
Кто же, кто же, кто же, кто же
Дедушке поможет?
Дедка Бабка! Иди репку тянуть!
Бабка Я еще полы не мыла
И корову не доила!
В доме дел невпроворот –
Но на помощь дед зовет!
Бабка становится позади деда, они тянут репку, поют:
Тянем-тянем, тянем-тянем, вытянуть не можем,
Кто же, кто же, кто же, кто же нам теперь поможет?
Вместе Внучка! Иди репку тянуть!
Внучка с куклой в руках танцует.
Внучка С новой куколкой играю,
Я ее принаряжаю.
В доме дел невпроворот –
Но зовут на огород.
Повтор песни.
Все хором Жучка! Иди репку тянуть!
Выход Жучки.
Жучка Гав-гав-гав! Ну что такое?
Не найти нигде покоя!
Только прилегла – и вот
Все зовут на огород!
Повтор песни.
Все хором Кошка! Иди репку тянуть!
Выход кошки.
Кошка Мяу! Вы зачем зовете киску?
Угостить большой сосиской?
Все Нет!
Кошка (грустно)Мяу! Опять мне не везёт!
Ну что ж, пойду на огород!
Повтор песни.
Все хором Мышка! Иди репку тянуть!
Выход мышки – в очках от солнца, с сумочкой, вобщем, модная.
Мышка Нет! У Мышки – вы-ход-ной!
И не спорьте вы со мной!
В парк иду я, на качели.
Что молчите? Онемели?
Во время мышкиной речи все жестами выражают изумление, затем возмущенно хором:
Все Мышка сказок не читает,
Ничегошеньки не знает!
Жучка Ты за кошку ухватись!
Кошка Ну скорей…
Мышка За кошку? Брысь!
Кошка испуганно прячется за всех.
Дед Мышка, ты забыла, что ли,
Кто у нас хозяин в доме?
Внучка Становись скорее в ряд!
Мышка становится перед Репкой.
Все хором Мышка! Не сюда - назад!
Мышка крутит хвостиком – не хочет уходить.
Дед (грозно) Погоди – вот рассержусь!..
Мышка (умильно сложив лапки) Всё, дедуля – становлюсь!
Все поют Тянем-тянем, тянем-тянем – вытянуть не можем!
Тянем-тянем, тянем-тянем… Вытянули репку!
Все на радостях танцуют вокруг репки, затем выстраиваются лицом к зрителям.
Бабка Вот и репка наша здесь.
Мышка Ой, как хочется поесть!
Внучка Дружба – вот в чём наша сила!
Все Это дружба победила!
Бабка Кушай на здоровье, дед,
Долгожданный свой обед!
Внучка Угости и бабку с внучкой!
Жучка Косточкой попотчуй Жучку!
Кошка Молочка дай в миску кошке!
Мышка Мышке зёрен дай немножко!
Все И закатим целый пир
Развесёлый на весь мир!
Поклон.

----------

lenik (08.03.2017), мазурка (11.10.2020), Маинька (12.03.2016), Марьванна (17.02.2019)

----------


## НАКС

*детская драматизация*
(готовые сценарии, жмите на стрелочки)
там же 
детский театр

----------

Alfeiko (29.03.2017), m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), muzika15 (11.01.2017), окси 777 (05.05.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (09.03.2021)

----------


## skatya79

*КТО КОЛЕЧКО НАЙДЁТ?*
Сказка-игра

Покатилось, покатилось 
Олино колечко, 
Покатилось, покатилось 
С нашего крылечка.
Кто с крылечка 
Сойдёт? 
Кто колечко 
Найдёт?
- Я!—сказала кошка.-
Подожди немножко. 
Вот я с печки
Прыг, 
На крылечко
Шмыг, 
Вниз по лесенке
Клубком, 
По ступенькам
Кувырком. 
Да уйти я не могу— 
Мышку в норке стерегу.
Кто с крылечка 
Сойдёт? 
Кто колечко 
Найдёт?
- Го-го-го!—гогочет гусь.
Погоди, пока вернусь.
Я во всякую погоду
Тороплюсь забраться в воду. 
я поплаваю в пруду, 
А потом кольцо найду.
Покатилось, покатилось 
Олино колечко, 
Покатилось, покатилось 
С нашего крылечка.
Кто с крылечка 
Сойдёт? 
Кто колечко 
Найдёт?
––Я,—сказала курица.— 
Стоит мне прищуриться, 
Я вам зёрнышко найду 
На дворе или в саду. 
И кольцо найти я рада, 
Да цыплят кормить мне надо, 
А цыплята—вот беда!— 
Разбежались кто куда.
Кто с крылечка 
Сойдёт? 
Кто колечко 
Найдёт?
––Я найду!—сказал индюк.— 
Только стал я близорук, 
А для нас, для индюков, 
Не придумано очков. 
Покажите мне местечко, 
Где запряталось колечко,— 
Постараюсь я найти 
И хозяйке принести.
Покатилось, покатилось 
Олино колечко, 
Покатилось, покатилось 
С нашего крылечка.
Кто с крылечка 
Сойдёт? 
Кто колечко 
Найдёт?
— Я,—ответила сорока,—
Я,—сказала белобока.—
Нахожу я ложки,
Брошки
И серёжки.
Только всё, что отыщу,
Я домой к себе тащу!
—Не ищи кольца, сорока,
Не старайся, белобока!
Наша Оленька мала,
сама искать пошла.
Воротилась, воротилась
Оля на крылечко,
А на пальчике светилось
У неё колечко.

*«ЧЕРЕПАХА»*
Инсценировка по стихотворению К.Чуковского

Реквизит – шапочки для роли лягушат, палочки, к одному концу которых прикреплены узелки путников, корзины, рюкзаки, чемоданы и т.п. Для педагога – атрибуты для роли черепахи.

Педагог читает детям стихотворение К.И. Чуковского «Черепаха».
До болота идти далеко, 
До болота идти нелегко.
И на камень лягушки кладут узелок. 
«Хорошо бы на камне прилечь на часок!»
Вдруг на ноги камень вскочил 
И за ноги их ухватил.
И они закричали от страха:
«Это – ЧЕ!
Это – РЕ!
Это – ПАХА!
Это – ЧЕЧЕРЕ!
 ПАПА!
ПАПАХА!»

----------


## skatya79

минус на арию Фигаро - у нас *Снеговик* поет такую песенку поет

Как хорошо когда топают ножки,
Хлопают ручки и глазки моргают,
Весело очень бежать по дорожке,
К празднику лес убирать помогаю!
Ёлочки, палочки! Зведочки светят,
Песня сама на ходу сочиняется,
Что бы ещё спеть мне в этом куплете?
А-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а !
O, paradissimo!
Mio cantare, bello ragazzo,
Grazie molto, scusi andante,
O, mamma mia !..
Где же я слов-то таких нахватался? Ничего не понимаю!

*Сапгир Генрих - Принцесса и Людоед*

Принцесса была Прекрасная,
Погода была Ужасная,
Днем Во втором часу
Заблудилась принцесса В лесу.
Смотрит: полянка Прекрасная,
Hа полянка землянка Ужасная.
А в землянке - людоед:
- Заходи-ка На обед! -
Он хватает нож, Дело ясное.
Вдруг увидел, какая...
Прекрасная!
Людоеду сразу стало Худо:
- Уходи, - говорит, - 
Отсюда.
Аппетит, - говорит, - 
Ужасный.
Слишком вид, - говорит, - 
Прекрасный. 
И пошла потихоньку 
Принцесса,
Прямо к замку вышла 
Из леса.
Вот какая легенда 
Ужасная!
Вот какая принцесса 
Прекрасная!
А МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ,
ВСЕ БЫЛО НАОБОРОТ
Погода была 
Прекрасная,
Принцесса была 
Ужасная.
Днем
Во втором часу
Заблудилась принцесса 
В лесу.
Смотрит: полянка 
Ужасная.
Hа полянке землянка 
Прекрасная.
А в землянке - людоед:
- Заходи-ка на обед! -
Он хватает нож, 
Дело ясное.
Вдруг увидел, какая...
Ужасная!
Людоеду сразу стало 
Худо.
- Уходи, - говорит, - 
Отсюда.
Аппетит, - говорит, - 
Прекрасный.
Слишком вид, - говорит, - 
Ужасный.
И пошла потихоньку 
Принцесса.
Прямо к замку 
Вышла из леса.
Вот какая легенда 
Прекрасная!
Вот какая принцесса 
Ужасная!

----------


## taurika

> Девчата, пытаюсь с малышами поставить "Дюймовочку", нужен танец бабочек, и песенка про Дюймовочку ("уснула в скорлупке Дюймовочка.." у меня есть)


Мы ставили вот такой танец к сказке "Дюймовочка":
 В центре танцевала Дюймовочка, а полукругом позади нее дети-цветы.(или бабочки) На музыку Грига.
Скорлупка грецкого ореха мне стала колыбелькой-_Взмахи рукой вверх к Дюймовочке, вниз – 2 раза
то же из круга_

а темно-синяя фиалка душистою постелькой-_Взмахи рукой вверх к Дюймовочке, вниз – 2 раза
то же из круга_

Мне свежий мед приносит пчелка душистый он и сладкий, а ветерок – дружок веселый со мной играет в прятки-_бегут в круг, поднимая руки, бегут из круга, бегут на носочках вокруг Дюймовочки_
Проигрыш-_все кружатся, приседают и встают 2 раза_

Ко мне слетаются стрекозы Я птицам улыбаюсь - _покачиваются с ноги на ногу_
И лепестком китайской розы  уснувши, укрываюсь - _кружатся на носочках
_
Найду я утром на рассвете росинку недотрогу
И только маленькие дети Понять все это смогут- _берутся за руки с Дюймовочкой, выстраиваются в 1 линию покачиваются с ноги на ногу_
Проигрыш - _Цветы убегают за кулисы, Дюймовочка присаживается на корточки и «засыпает»_

Ну вот что-то так примерно. Завтра уточню, под какую музыку мы танцевали:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Еще там был сольный танец Дюймовочки:
*Танец Дюймовочки
«Вальс» Делиба*
1.	Поднять и опустить правую руку, голова следит за рукой
2.	То же левую руку
3.	Поднять и опустить обе руки 2 раза
4.	Покружиться на носочках
Повторение части 1 музыки:
5.	Подскок на правой ноге вправо, левую ногу в сторону, взмах правой рукой
6.	То же влево
7.	Повторяются движения 1,2
8.	Двигается на носочках назад, руки вперед волной
9.	Покачивается с ноги на ногу, руки качать внизу
10.	Бежит на носочках по кругу и останавливается в произвольной позе посреди зала


И танец букашек ( бал на полянке у Жука)
*Танец букашек на мелодию «Бульба»
*
Дети стоят в парах «лодочкой»,
4 галопа по кругу вправо, тройной перетоп вправо, затем влево,
4 галопа по кругу влево, тройной перетоп вправо, затем влево,
кружатся лодочкой в одну, затем в другую сторону
Раскрывают пары и  выстраиваются на полукруг, Дюймовочка в центре
Жук падает перед Дюймовочкой на одно колено

----------


## лорена

> ....было здесь вчера две груши, а теперь всего одна.
> Сын глядя на маму прямо отвечал по простоте:
> Я вторую грушу, мама , не заметил в темноте.
> 
> Может кто знает...


Можно вот так: "Мать спросила у Андрюши 
-Было здесь вчера две груши, а теперь всего одна.
Сын глядя на маму прямо отвечал по простоте:
-Я вторую грушу, мама , не заметил в темноте."

----------


## skatya79

*«ПОРОСЯТА»*
Инсценировка по стихотворению В.Лифшица

Реквизит.очки с ушками, носы-пятачки, хвостики и другие атрибуты по желанию детей. Большой ящик, коробка для изображения корытца.

Педагог интересуется у детей, видели ли они когда-нибудь поросят и что они о них знают. Узнает, как они относятся к героям сказки «Три поросенка», кто из поросят им больше всего понравился и почему. Затем читает детям стихотворение 

Десяток поросят
Ужасно хочет есть
И каждый поросенок
Вперед спешит пролезть.
Брыкаются, толкаются,
Пронзительно визжат,
И это называется
Обедом поросят.
Есть место у корытца
Для всех, для десяти (двадцати), 
В нем рыльцем можно рыться
И вкусное найти.
Но стукнули копытца -
Сраженье началось
И пойло из корытца
На землю полилось.
Пропало их питание.
Стоят и голосят.
Плохое воспитание
У этих поросят.

*Д. Хармс. БУЛЬДОГ И ТАКСИК*
над косточкой сидит бульдог, 
Привязанный к столбу. 
Подходит таксик маленький 
С морщинками на лбу. 
«Послушайте, бульдог, бульдог, — 
Сказал незваный гость, — 
Позвольте мне, бульдог, бульдог, 
Докушать эту кость». 
Рычитбульдог на таксика: 
«Не дам вам ничего!» 
Бежит бульдог за таксиком, 
А таксик отнего.
Бегут они вокруг столба. 
Как лев бульдог рычит, 
И цепь стучит вокруг столба, 
Вокруг столба стучит. 
Теперь бульдогу косточку 
Не взять уже никак. 
А таксик, взявши косточку, 
Сказал бульдогу так: 
«Пора мне на свидание, 
Уж восемь без пяти, 
Как поздно! До свидания! 
Сидите на цепи».

Воспитатель.
За деревней была трясина, 
На трясине росла осина. 
Торчали на осине суки, 
И висели на них сундуки.
Дети, сидя на стульях, сопровождают текст жестами:
«трясина»волнообразные движения руками;
«осина» — поднимают руки вверх; 
«суки» — одну руку опускают, другую поднимают;
«сундуки» — рисуют пальцами в воздухе воображаемый сундук. 
Воспитатель.
Только ветром их качало, 
Только градом в них стучало. 
А мохнатые лесные пауки 
Паутиной оплели сундуки.
Жесты детей:
«ветер» — руками покачивают над головой;
«град» — стучат в воображаемый сундук кулаком;
«пауки» шевелят пальцами обеих рук.
Воспитатель.
Шли дураки по трясине, 
Увидали сундуки на осине.
Дети встают со стульев и обходятосину»(изображают удивление, разводят руками, переглядываются и т.д.). 
Дети. 
Вот удача!
Всех на свете мы станем богаче. 
Нам достались сундуки с деньгами, 
С изумрудами и жемчугами. 
Заживем мы теперь веселей. 
Полтораста купим себе кораблей 
И от палубы верхней до трюма 
Нагрузим их мешками изюма.
Воспитатель.
Взяли дураки у соседей пилу 
И тихонько полезли по стволу. 
Подпилили на осине суки — 
И свалились на землю сундуки. 
Жесты детей:
«полезли» — перебираютками воображаемый ствол;
«подпилили»движениекоймитация звука пилы: «Вжик-вжик...»; «свалились»– встряхивают кистями рук.
Воспитатель.
Так и грохнуло, будто из пушки, 
Испугались в болоте лягушки. 
Стали дураки отпирать замки, 
только ключи подобрать никак не могли. 
Жесты детей: 
«грохнуло» – закрывают уши; 
«испугались»–ображаютспуг мимикой и движениями;
«стали отпирать» — вертят воображаемый замок во все стороны. 
Дети.
Вот задача:
Надо ключ отыскать, не иначе. 
Без ключей не открыть нам замков, 
Без замков на открыть сундуков. 
Воспитатель. 
По дороге дураки пошли, 
Медные ключи под кустами нашли, 
Ключи с золотой бородкой, 
Стали хвастать дураки находкой. 
Дети возвращаются к своим стульям, под каждым находят ключ. показывают свой ключ друг другу.
Дети.
Вот удача!
Всех на свете мы станем богаче, 
Полтораста купим кораблей, 
Апельсинов, конфет, кренделей. 
То-то пир на весь мир мы устроим, 
Если только сундуки мы откроем! 
Воспитатель. 
Ключи потерли они руками — блестят.
Дунули в дырочки — ключи свистят. 
Сунули ключи в замочные щелки, 
А замки отомкнулись и щелкнули. 
Жесты детей: трут ключи, дуют в них, вставляют в воображаемые щелки и произносят: «Щелк». 
Воспитатель. 
Огляделись дураки вокруг, 
Заглянули осторожно в сундук. 
Дети.
Вот неудача!
Не намного мы стали богаче, — 
Мы нашли только хвосты поросячьи...
(Достают из сундуков кусочки шпагата — «поросячьи хвосты».) 
Воспитатель. 
Очень тоненькие хвосты да короткие.
Много ль проку в такой находке? 
Были бы хвосты поросячьи побольше,
Так и сказка была бы подольше! 
Дети оставляют сундуки под «осиной», изображая грусть, возвращаются на свои места.

Шалунишки-котятки потеряли перчатки 
И не смеют взойти на порог.
—Мама, мама, прости! Мы не можем найти, 
Куда подевались перчатки!
—Не найдете перчатки, так и знайте, котятки,
Я не стану готовить пирог! 
Мяу-мяу пирог, мяу-мяу пирог, 
Я не стану готовить пирог! 
испугались котятки, отыскали перчатки 
И к маме бегут со всех ног.
—Мама,мама,открой и пусти нас домой!
Мы нашли на дороге перчатки!
— Отыскали перчатки? Золотые котятки! 
Получайте за это пирог! 
Мяу-мяу пирог, мяу-мяу пирог, 
Получайте за это пирог! 
Натянули котятки на лапки перчатки 
И съели до крошки пирог.
—Ай, мамочка, ай! Ты нас не ругай, 
Но грязными стали перчатки!
—Грязнульки - котятки! Снимайте перчатки!
Я вас посажу под замок! 
Мяу-мяу под замок, мяу-мяу под замок, 
Я вас посажу под замок!
Стирают котятки в корыте перчатки. 
Ах, как это трудно — стирать! 
Все три, три и три...
— Ой, мама, смотри!
Уже отстирались перчатки! 
— Отмыли перчатки? За это котятки, 
Я вас отпущу погулять! 
Мяу-мяу погулять, мяу-мяу погулять, 
Опять отпущу погулять!

Вышли мыши как-то раз 
Поглядеть, который час. 
Раз—два—три—четыре! 
Мыши дернули за гири!
Вдруг раздался страшный звон — 
Убежали мыши вон.

Зайки серые сидят, 
Ушки серые торчат,
Воткакие ушки
—Ушки на макушке.
Вдруг бежит лисичка, 
Хитрая сестричка,
Ищет, где же зайки, 
Зайки-побегайки. 
По лесной лужайке 
Разбежались зайки.
Вот какие зайки, 
Зайки-побегайки.

----------


## lipa29

Музыкальный спектакль «Гуси – лебеди»
(по мотивам  русской народной сказки)


				Вступление. 
			Занавес закрыт.
Ведущий: Сегодня, дорогие зрители, вас ожидает встреча  с русской народной сказкой «Гуси лебеди». А какая же сказка русская да без скоморохов? А вот и они сами, тут как тут.
Звучит русская плясовая, выходят скоморохи, в руках ложки. 
Танец скоморохов.
Фома. Здорово, брат Ерема!
Ерема. Здорово, брат Фома!
Фома. Куда путь держишь?
Ерема. На ярмарку иду. А ты на ярмарке бывал?
Фома. Бывал.
Ерема. А кого на ярмарке видал?
Фома. Видал, как по цепи водили безрогую, бесхвостую корову, глаза у нее узенькие, а лоб широкий!
Ерема. Так ведь это медведь!
Фома. Какой там медведь! Я прежде медведя знавал, он не такой. Медведь серый, хвост длинный, рот большой.
Ерема. Так ведь это волк!
Фома. Все ты, брат, говоришь не в толк! Я прежде волка знавал: волк маленький,  глазки косые, ушки длинные, с горки на горку подпрыгивает да от собак убегает.
Ерема. Так ведь это заяц!
Фома. Какой там заяц! Я прежде зайца знавал: заяц маленький, хвостик пушистый, с елки на елку прыгает.
Ерема. Так это ж белка! Хватит, брат Фома, сказки рассказывать!
Ведущий:  Нет, не хватит! Мы вас ждали, ждали, что бы вы нам сказку рассказали!
Фома: Сказку? Это пожалуйста!
Жил был царь Ватута.
Вот и вся сказка тута.
Вед: Это очень маленькая сказка. Так неинтересно…
Ерёма: Я побольше сказочку знаю.
	Жили – были два павлина-
	Вот и сказки середина.
	Жили – были два гуся-
	Вот и сказка вся!
Ведущий: Ах вы, скоморохи – потешники! Вы нам сказку рассказывайте, а не присказку.
Фома: Да ведь без присказки сказки,
Что без полозьев салазки!
Ерёма: А наша сказка впереди…
Фома:	 Артисты готовы?
Ерёма: А зрители – родители?
Фома: А суфлёры – дирижеры?
Ерёма: Звенит звонок, заливается-
Оба: Наш спектакль начинается!	

			Действие первое
	Открывают занавес, у дома сидит Ваня, играет с шишками. Вылетают гуси – лебеди. Ваня на них смотрит.
Фома: Гуси – лебеди летят,
	Всё узнать они хотят.
Ерёма: Высоко они летят
	И на Ванечку глядят.
Фома: Вот над речкой пролетают.
	Свою песню запевают.
		Песня «Гуси – гуси». Ваня машет гусям рукой. Гуси улетают.
Ерёма: Улетели в облака,
	К Ване подойдём пока.
		Из домика выходят батюшка, матушка и Маша.
Батюшка: Мы на ярмарку поедем,
	Вам подарки покупать!
Матушка: Вы друг друга берегите,
	Никуда не уходите!
Маша: С Ваней стану я играть!
	Мы вас будем дома ждать!
Матушка и Батюшка: Эй, лошадка, нас в город вези!
	Ты скорее, скорее иди!
	Мы на ярмарку едем вдвоём,
	Мы подарки домой привезём!
			Батюшка и матушка «едут» на лошадке, Маша и Ваня машут в след. Маша и Ваня садятся на скамеечку играть. Выбегают подружки.
Подружки: Маша! Маша! Пойдём-ка играть!
	Песни петь, у берёзки плясать.
Маша: Нет, подружки, не могу.
	Братца Ваню стерегу! 
		Подружки поют ещё раз.	
Маша Ване: Милый братец мой, послушай:
	Поиграй один, Ванюша!
	Здесь на травке посиди!
	Никуда не уходи!
		Маша и подружки убегают. Прилетают гуси, кружатся около Вани. 
		Ваня гладит гусей, они берут его за руки, «улетают» с ним в лес. 
		Подружки около берёзы водят хоровод «А я по лугу»
Девочка: А давайте в «Катерину» играть!
		Игра «Катерина»
Девочки поют: Две подружки Катеньки.
	У них головки гладеньки.
	Ходят, веселятся,
	Надо им расстаться.
		По – окончании игры девочки разбегаются, остаётся одна Маша.
Маша: Разошлись мои подружки,
	Побегу скорей к Ванюшке!
		Бежит к домику, а братца нет.
Маша: Ваня, Ваня! Отзовись!
	Где ты, братик, покажись!
		Ищет Ваню.
Маша: Здесь  Ванюшу не найду,
	В лес скорее побегу!
			Выходит девочка – речка. Подружки помогают изобразить реку. Маша: По опушке реченька синяя течёт.
	По дорожке к реченьке Машенька идёт.
	А у Маши синие добрые глаза,
	Как у речки синяя добрая вода.
	Ты скажи мне, реченька,
	Братца как найти,
	К батюшке и матушке
	С ним домой прийти.
	Ведь у Маши синие добрые глаза,
	Как у речки синяя добрая вода.
Речка: Поешь моего киселька,
	Дорога твоя далека.
	Присядь, отдохни, я скажу,
	Дорогу тебе покажу.
	Гуси – лебеди Бабы Яги
	Братца Ванечку в лес унесли!
Маша: Некогда кисель мне пить!
	Надо братца воротить!
	В лес к Яге должна бежать.
	Надо Ваню мне спасать!
			Маша бежит к яблоньке. Хоровод «Яблонька»
Маша: Яблонька- голубушка,	
	Маше помоги!
	Про гусей – лебедей
	Маше расскажи!
Яблонька: Съешь яблочко, Маша, моё.
	Знаю про горе твоё.
	Ты яблочко с ветки сорви,
	В дорогу с собою возьми!
Маша: Яблочко я не сорву,
	В дорогу с собой не возьму.
	В лес к яге должна бежать,
	Надо Ваню мне спасать!
		Бежит к печке.
Печка: Печка, ух, стоит,
	Из печи дым валит,
	А в печи, а в печи
	Пироги горячи.
	Ух, поднялись!
	Ух, испеклись!
	Ух! Ух! Ух! Ух!
			Из печки выскакивают «пирожки» (дети  младшей  группы)
Печка: Съешь моего ржаного пирожка!
Маша: Пирожок не стану есть!
	Поважнее дело есть!
	В лес к Яге должна бежать,
	Надо Ваню мне спасать!
			Убегает.

			Действие второе
		Избушка на курьих ножках. Влетает Баба – яга.
Баба – яга: У бабуси, у Ягуси
	Нет подруг и нет друзей.
	И по этой по причине
	Завела себе гусей.
		А я баба – Яга,
		Костяная нога!
		Ух! У-у-у-у! Полечу!
	Гуси – лебеди, летите!
	Мне  Ванюшку принесите!
	Будет у меня он жить,
	Мне, Яге, будет служить!
		А я баба – Яга,
		Костяная нога!
		Ух! У-у-у-у! Полечу!
	Где же гуси? Где же гуси?
	Как же грустно мне, бабусе!
			Появляются гуси с Ваней.
	Где Ванюшка? Принесли!
	Кыш! Пошли, пошли, пошли! (прогоняет гусей)
		А я баба – Яга,
		Костяная нога!
		Ух! У-у-у-у! Полечу!
			Баба – яга подходит к Ване.
Яга: Ну – ка, Ваня, покажись!
	Ну – ка, Ваня, покружись!
	Здесь теперь ты будешь жить,
	Мне, Яге, будешь служить!
	Можешь в шишки поиграть,
	Я устала, пойду спать!
Фома: И ушла яга на печь,
	Ваня сел её стеречь.
	Только страшно очень Ване.
	Мы об этом знаем с вами.
Ерема: Он пошёл в волшебный лес.
	Лес тот – чудо из чудес.
		Выходят дети – «Деревья», изображают движениями страшные, корявые деревья волшебного леса. Ваня ходит между деревьями.
Ваня: Машенька, Машенька!
	Ты меня найди!
	Машенька. Машенька!
	Ты меня спаси!
	Не хочу в лесу я жить,
	Не хочу яге служить!
	Машенька!
			Выбегает Маша.
Маша: Я спасу тебя, Ванюша,
	Только ты меня послушай:
	Надо быстро нам бежать,
	Может нас яга догнать!
		Маша и Ваня бегут. 
Баба – яга: Гуси, вы за ними в след летите, мне мальчишку принесите!
			Гуси «летят» за детьми.
Дети: Спрячь нас, голубушка печка! 
Печка: Пожалуйста!			
		Также и к яблоньке, речке.
		Бегут домой, гуси кружатся, улетают.

Финал.
	Матушка и батюшка возвращаются с ярмарки.
Оба: Эй, лошадка, домой нас вези!
	Ты скорее, скорее иди!
	Мы на ярмарке были вдвоём,
	Мы подарки детишкам везём!
			Маша и Ваня бегут к родителям, обнимаются.
Матушка: Всё ли здесь благополучно?
	Не было вам, детки, скучно?
Маша: Нет, нет, мы не скучали,
	Нет, нет, не озорничали.
Батюшка: Ну, тогда вы молодцы,
	Вот конфеты, леденцы.
Матушка: А вот пряники, коврижки
	И с картиночками книжки.
Батюшка: Читайте, смотрите,
	Да только не рвите!
Маша: Батюшка и матушка! 
	Хорошо, что вы вернулись.
	Без вас дом пуст,
	Без вас хлеб сух.
	Еда – не еда,
	Вода – не вода!
Фома: Не утерпела Машенька, да и рассказала всё, что с ними за день случилось – приключилось.
Ерёма: Все радовались, что всё хорошо закончилось. Добрый конец – всему делу венец!
Маша и Ваня: Помогла нам яблонька,
	Помогла нам печка,
	Помогла чудесная
	Голубая речка.
	Все нам помогали.
	Все нас защищали.
	К батюшке и матушке
	Мы домой попали.
		Все артисты выходят, поют:
	Спели сказку мы сейчас,
	Мы порадовали вас! 
	Сказка – ложь, да в ней намёк!
	Добрым молодцам урок!
	А теперь пора прощаться,
	Хоть и жалко расставаться.
	Приходите чаще к нам,
	Рады мы всегда гостям!
                                            Поклон, аплодисменты.

----------

mirei (23.09.2019)

----------


## Боярыня-Морозова

Добрый день. Я тоже работаю по теме "Театрализованная дееятельность".Хочу поделиться занятием по этой теме.ЦЕЛЬ: Развитие творческих способностей детей на музыкальных занятиях с использованием  театрализации.

Задачи:
•	Подготовить детей к восприятию  музыкальных  образов и представлений.
•	Учить детей адекватно передавать собственное аффективное состояние в движении, мимике, слове, пении.
•	Развивать артистические способности и фантазию детей;
•	Развивать коммуникативные способности (общение детей друг с другом, творческое использование музыкальных впечатлений в повседневной жизни)
•	Развивать воображение и творческое мышление
•	Воспитывать умение по настроению музыки догадываться о действиях и эмоциональных состояниях героев.

Оборудование:
•	Декорация «Кошкин дом»
•	Музыкальные фрагменты «
•	Костюмы героев сказки «Кошкин дом»
•	Дидактические игры «Кубик эмоций», картинки для пантомимических этюдов.
•	Фонограммы песен :
«Кот – мореход», «Мур, мур, Маруся», «Мурлыка»

Программное содержание:
1.	упражнение для развития голоса
2.	Упражнение для развития дикции
3.	Слушание
4.	Пантомимический этюд
5.	театрализация «Кошкин дом»
6.	Ритмопластика «Нарисуй дом»
7.	Сольное пение «Кот – мореход»
8.	Дуэт «Мур, Мур - Маруся»
9.	Упражнение на активизацию лексики
10.	Игра « Кубик эмоций»

ХОД ЗАНЯТИЯ:
Упражнение на развитие голоса:
«Здравствуйте, ребята…»
Сегодня мы с вами отправимся в сказку. Отгадайте, как она называется?
Был в той сказке чудный дом
Кот и кошка жили в нём
Всем гостям был дом тот рад
Не пускали лишь котят (Кошкин дом)
Конечно, вы все узнали эту сказку, молодцы. Но чтобы в сказку нам попасть, нужно спеть волшебную распевочку.
Упражнение на развитие дикции «Тили - бом»
Бом – бом – тили – бом
Загорелся Кошкин дом
Кошка выскочила
Глаза выпучила
Бежит курочка с ведром
Заливать Кошкин дом
Ребята, если бы вы были композиторами, какую музыку написали к отрывку из сказки – пожар. 
- тревожную, зловещую, бушующую…
А какую музыку к сцене веселья?
-весёлую, задорную, плясовую, быструю…
Хорошо, а какую музыку на сцену, где котята просятся в дом кошки?
-жалобную, медленную…
Сейчас мы прослушаем 3 разные по характеру музыкальные композиции, а вы должны определить, к какому эпизоду сказки она подходит.
Слушание
Игра «Угадай по движению» (пантомимические этюды по картинкам)
Пальчиковая гимнастика
Вот кот Мурлыка ходит
Он всё за мышкой бродит
Мышка, мышка берегись,
Смотри коту не попадись.
Игра «Весёлый кубик» (изобрази эмоции изображённые на кубике)
Упражнение на развитие лексики
У котят – глазки,
У кошки глаза
У тигра глазищи
А сейчас рассаживайтесь по удобнее, посмотрим отрывок из сказки:
Тили- тили- тили бом,
Был у кошки новый дом
Ставенки резные,
Окошки расписные,
А кругом широкий двор
С четырёх сторон забор
Про богатый Кошкин дом
Мы и сказку заведём.
КОТЯТА
Тётя, тётя кошка
Выгляни в окошко
Есть хотят котята
Ты живёшь богато
Обогрей немножко
Тётя, тётя кошка.
КОТ
Кто тут стучится у ворот
Я старый дворник Васька – кот
КОТЯТА
Мы Кошкины племянники
КОТ
Вот дам я вам на пряники.
У нас племянников не счесть
И всем охота пить и есть.
КОТЯТА
Скажи – кА нашей тётке
Мы круглые сиротки
Скажи своей хозяйке
КОТ
Пошли вы попрошайки.
Небось, хотите сливок
Вот я вам по загривок
КОШКА
С кем говорил ты старый кот
Привратник мой Василий
КОТ
Котята были у ворот
Поесть они просили
КОШКА
Какой позор сама была
Котёнком я когда–то
Тогда в соседние дома
Не лазили котята
Чего от нас они хотят
Бездельники и плуты
Для голодающих котят
Есть в городе приюты.
КОТЯТА
Тётя, тётя кошка
Выгляни в окошко
Есть хотят котята
Ты живёшь богато
КОШКА
Нет от племянников житья
Топить их в речке надо
Добро пожаловать друзья
Я вам сердечно рада.
ПЕТУХ
Мы к вам явились впятером
Взглянуть на ваш чудесный дом
КУРИЦА
О нём весь город говори
КОШКА
Мой дом всегда для вас открыт

Ребята, скажите, чем закончилась сказка?
-Кошка, кот и котята построили новый дом и стали жить в нём все вместе.
Давайте и мы нарисуем новый дом для нашей кошки.
Ритмопластика «Нарисуй дом»
Наша кошка стала очень доброй, что даже мыши её не боятся, а поют вместе с ней весёлые песни.
Песня «Пешки – Ложки»
Посмотрите, какой большой дом мы построили. Скажите он одноэтажный или многоэтажный? (ответ детей)
Давайте откроем окно на втором этаже справа и увидим кто же там живёт.
Песня «Кот – Мореход»
А теперь левое.
Песня «МУР, МУР Маруся»
А теперь посмотрим, кто живёт на первом этаже
Песня «Мурлыка»
И в заключении мы бы хотели, чтобы все улыбнулись, и чтоб всем сопутствовали только положительные эмоции.

----------

мазурка (11.10.2020)

----------


## superolga

*«Осенний букет»*
Театрализованное представление для младших дошкольников.

Действующие лица:
Осень.
Зайка.
Мышки.
Ёжик.
Медведи.
Белочки.

Дети с Осенью заходят в зал.
Осень.   Несу я урожаи,
               Поля вновь засевая,
               Птиц к югу отправляю,
               Деревья раздеваю.
               Но не касаюсь сосен
               И ёлочек. Я – Осень.
1 реб.    Ярко запылали кисти у рябин,
              Золотыми стали платьица осин.
2 реб.     Солнышко румянит рощи и леса,
               И звенят повсюду наши голоса.
3 реб.      За окном ветерок веселится –
                То подпрыгнет, а то притаится.
4 реб.      И листочки бегут по дорожке,
                Словно жёлтые мышки от кошки.
Песня про осень.
Осень.    Вот, примите, ребята,
                Всё, чем я в лесу богата,
                Всё, что я насобирала,
                Всё, что летом припасала.
А ещё отгадайте мои загадки, что же выросло на грядке.
Загадывает                                                                                                                                          Осень.    А сейчас сядем да сказку послушаем.
               Отгадайте, кто к нам спешит.
                Комочек пуха, длинное ухо,
                Прыгает ловко, любит морковку.       (Зайчик)
Осень.     Бежит зайчик по дорожке, радуется. Вдруг видит,
                 На полянке мышки расшалились.
Мышки играют на шумовых инструментах.
Осень.     Понравилось зайке, как мышки в оркестре играют, и подарил он свой осенний букет самой маленькой мышке.
Мышка.   Это мне?
Зайка.     Тебе.
Мышка.   А за что?
Зайка.      Просто так.
Мышка.  Спасибо.
Осень.    Побежала мышка с букетом дальше и встретила в лесу ёжика.
Ребёнок.  
                Колобком свернулся ёж,
                Ни за что не развернёшь.
                Это серый колобок –
                 У него колючий бок.
Песня «Маленький ёжик»
Осень.     Понравилась песенка мышке, и подарила она свой осенний букет ёжику.
Ёжик. Это мне?
Мышка. Тебе
Ёжик. А за что?
Мышка. Просто так.
Осень. Поблагодарил ёжик мышку за подарок и стал с ней играть.
Игра «Ёжик и мыши»
Осень. А вот и медвежата на полянке танцуют.
Танец медвежат.
Осень. Только один медвежонок не танцует. Он боится корзину с малиной потерять. Сидит, дуется. Решил его ёжик порадовать и подарил мишке букет.
Мишка.  Это мне?
Ёжик. Тебе.
Мишка. А за что?
Ёжик.  Просто так.
Мишка. Спасибо!
Осень.  Решил мишка скорее до дому добраться, да навстречу ему
             Белочки- хлопотуньи попались.
танец белочек.
Осень.  Жалко мишке корзину с малиной отдавать, протянул букет.
Белочка.  Это мне?
Мишка. Тебе.
Белочка.   А за что?
Мишка.  Просто так!
Белочка.  Большое спасибо!
Мишка. (протягивает корзину). На, возьми и малину.
Белочка.  Спасибо!
Осень.  Ай да, мишка, какой щедрый стал! Молодец! Совсем нежадный!
              :                             Пляшет ёжик на пеньке,
                                            Пляшет белка на сучке,
                                            Пляшет мышка возле норки,
                                            И Ежиха на пригорке!
                                            Топ-топ! Топотушки!
                                            Пляшут лапки, пляшут ушки,
                                            Пляшут рожки и хвосты!
                                            Что стоишь? Пляши и ты!
Общий танец.
Осень. Вот какая история произошла в осеннем лесу.
            Ну а мне идти пора,  до свидания детвора.

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Маинька (12.03.2016)

----------


## skatya79

*Сценки -шутки*
— Почему ты, зайчик, грустный?
 Потерял кочан капусты.
 А какой?
 Вот такой... Круглый, белый и большой.
Ну-ка, зайка-шалунишка,
Дай потрогать животишко!
Он тугой, как барабан!
Значит, съел я свой кочан. И забыл.

   — Где же яблоко, Андрюша?
Яблоко давно я скушал.
Ты не мыл его, похоже?
Я с него очистил кожу.
Молодец ты стал какой.
Я давно уже такой.
А куда очистки дел?
Я очистки тоже съел

....было здесь вчера две груши, а теперь всего одна. 
Сын глядя на маму прямо отвечал по простоте:
Я вторую грушу, мама , не заметил в темноте.

----------


## INGULA82

к сожалению сайт не помню, скачивала давно:)
ВОЛК И СЕМЕРО КОЗЛЯТ ДА НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД

/Все минусы к песням можно найти на сайте:www.midi.ru/

Пьеса Четыре акта
Ю. Энтин муз. Жерар Буржоа, Темистокле Попа, сл. Юрия Энтина
Сценарий О. Орлова

Действующие лица:
Автор1. –
Автор2. –
Коза - 
Волк - 
Козлята: 1. Умейка - 
 2. Бодайка - 
3. Дразнилка -
4. Топтушка -
5. Мазилка –
6. Болтушка -
7. Малыш – 
Петушок - 


АКТ ПЕРВЫЙ

1. Песня МАМА, музыка 2:49

Автор1. Мы расскажем и покажем 
Сказку «Волк и семеро козлят». 
Старая сказка на новый лад.
Автор2. Непростая сказка эта -
В ней и шутка, и намек:
В нашей сказке спрятан где-то
Добрым молодцам урок.

Коза сидит на лавочке около домика - перематывает клубок ниток. Два козлика сидят рядом и разговаривают, двое бодаются, трое играют в догонялки. 
КОЗА:Семь козляток у меня,

Вот она - моя семья.
Как зовут их, я скажу, 
По порядку расскажу.
Вот Умейка - он умелый,
Вот Бодайка - очень смелый,
Вот Дразнилка, вот Топтушка,
Вот Мазилка, вот Болтушка.
У меня одна дочушка
Очень любит поболтать,
Не умеет помолчать,
У меня один козленок -
Непоседа, постреленок.
Больше всех его люблю,
Малышом его зову.


Автор1.Впрочем, сказочки начало
Вышло старомодное.
Автор2.Вот и песня зазвучала,
Ну почти народная:

2. ПЕСНЯ КОЗЫ 087, 1:24

Ой, козлятушки, вы ребятушки,
Остается вы без матушки.
В огород иду за капустою.
Может Волк придти – сердцем чувствую.

Надо сидеть,
Слышите вы,
Тише воды,
Ниже травы!

Вы на семь замков запирайтеся.
Лишь на голос мой откликайтеся.
Ой, боюсь я за вас, ребятушки,
Ох, не вышли бы обознатушки!

Надо сидеть,
Слышите вы,
Тише воды,
Ниже травы!


Козлята:
Не волнуйся, мамочка,
Будет все в порядке!
Знаем мы из сказочки:
Волк ужасно гадкий!



3. ТАНЕЦ Козлят и козы ДИН-ДОН 1:56


\Коза обращается к козлятам, и они все садятся на лавочку у домика.\
КОЗА: На базар иду я снова,
Чтоб купить вам всем обновы.
Не случилось чтобы лиха,
Посидите вы тут тихо.
Как приду, спою вам песню
Вам мотив её известен:

4. ПЕСНЯ ДИН –ДОН, Я ВАША МАМА 2:49
Коза: Дин-дон, я ваша мама,
Я ваша мама, вот мой дом.
Дин-дон, маму встречайте,
Маму встречайте всемером.
Тра-ла-ла-ла-ла, была я на ярмарке,
Тра-ла-ла-ла-ла, стою у дверей.
Тра-ла-ла-ла-ла, вернулась с подарками,
Дверь откройте, дверь откройте скорей!

Козлята: Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе.
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.
Умейка:Так бывает - ночью бессонною
Мама потихоньку всплакнет,
Как там дочка, как там сынок ее -
Лишь под утро мама уснет.
Козлята:Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе.
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.
Коза: Так бывает - станешь взрослее ты
И, как птица, ввысь улетишь,
Кем бы ни был, знай, что для мамы ты - 
Как и прежде, милый малыш.
Козлята: Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.

Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.


АКТ ВТОРОЙ
***
Автор1:
Нет … Козлята не скучали …
Лишь мамаша – за порог,
В ритме танца застучали
Ровно двадцать восемь ног.
Автор2.Затряслась родная хата,
Задрожала вся земля -
Это юные козлята
Заблажили: ля-ля-ля!
5. ПЕСНЯ – ТАНЕЦ козлят Ла,ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла.... 0:59

\Стучится волк\

6. ПЕСНЯ ВОЛКА 0-13 1:12
Волк: Отворите поскорей мамаше дверь.
Я устала. Я голодная, как зверь.
Вас поила я, поила молоком,
А теперь мой голос даже не знаком.
Козлята:Твой голос на мамин
Совсем не похож.
Ты голосом толстым
Фальшиво поёшь!
Волк: У порога, видно, буду помирать.
Не пускаете домой родную мать.
Открывайте! Не валяйте дурака!
Я – Козлиха. Но охрипшая слегка!

Козлёнок:Твой голос на мамин
Совсем не похож.
Ты голосом толстым
Фальшиво поёшь!
7. ТАНЕЦ ВОЛКА БОЯРСКИЙ 1:58

Насочиняли сказок детям -
Выдумать их - пустяк! -
По свету напустили сплетен
"Волки - бяки!"
Что ни случится - мы в ответе,
Волк почему-то - враг!
Разве похожи мы на бяк?
Серый волк невинен как дитя,
Серый волк напрасно оклеветан кем-то!
Если когда-то из овина
Ночью овца сбежит,
Все говорят, что в том повинны
Волки-бяки!
Несправедливая картина
Мой искажает вид,
Кто же сказал, что Волк - бандит?
Серый волк невинен как дитя,
Серый волк напрасно оклеветан кем-то!
Только садиться нам на шею
Мы не позволим - нет!
И постоять за себя сумеют
Волки-бяки!
То, что нигде нет нас умнее -
Думаю, не секрет;
Клеветникам скажу в ответ:
Серый волк невинен как дитя,
Серый волк напрасно оклеветан кем-то!

АКТ ТРЕТИЙ

Автор1. 
Жил Петух – вокала мастер.
И творил он чудеса.
Мог зверям дарить на счастье
Он любые голоса.
Автор 2. К Петуху пошёл проказник
Язычок свой подточить

Волк: Будет вам, козлята праздник!
Должен я вас проучить!

\Стучится к Петушку\
Волк: Помоги мне, Петя
Научиться петь.
Наступил мне в детстве
На ухо Медведь!

Петушок:
Проходи, садись!
Смело пой, не бойся звука
В этом пения наука!
Повторяй за мной, дружок!
До... 
Волк: - До... /грубым голосом/
Петушок: - Ре...
Волк: - Ре /грубым голосом/
Петушок:
Ох, и груб твой голосок!
Что ж, его подправим смело!
Будешь петь теперь умело!!!



8. ПЕСНЯ ПЕТУШКА 2:23 Вместе с волком /P.S. Музыку для песни найдёте на сайте www.midi.ru, называется Варвара/



Петуха здесь знает вся окрестность
Все твердят, что нет меня милей.
Я любому окажу любезность
По вокалу нет меня сильней.
Петушок – вокала мастер славный,
Каждому настроит голосок,
Приходи ко мне большой и малый
Подточу я вмиг твой язычок.



Припев:
Петушок, петушок, 
Золотой гребешок,
По утрам он поёт, 
Детям спать не даёт.
Масляна головушка,
Шёлкова бородушка.
По утрам он поёт, 
Детям спать не даёт

Смело подходи ко мне дружище,
И пропой мне что-то не робей.
Лучшего учителя не сыщешь!
Будешь скоро петь как соловей.
Петушок – вокала мастер славный,
Каждому настроит голосок,
Приходи ко мне большой и малый
Подточу я вмиг твой язычок.

Припев:
Петушок, петушок, 
Золотой гребешок,
По утрам он поёт, 
Детям спать не даёт.

Масляна головушка,
Шёлкова бородушка.
По утрам он поёт, 
Детям спать не даёт

Автор1. Педагог позанимался
С Волком ровно полчаса.
С воем Серый распрощался
И заблеял как Коза:

9. ПЕСНЯ ЛЖЕКОЗЫ 1:00 Гурченко

Козлята: - Мама, мама пришла.
-Это мамочка вернулась.
- Это её голос.
\Открывают дверь\

Волк: Баста, карапузики!
Кончилися танцы!

Козлёнок Умейка: Помирать так с музыкой!
Запевайте, братцы!


10. ПЕСНЯ КОЗЛЯТ С ВОЛКОМ ЛА-ЛА-ЛА-ЛА-ЛА.... 0:59

АКТ ЧЕТВЁРТЫЙ
Автор1:
С полной сумкою гостинцев
Возвратилася коза,
Автор 2. Песню для своих любимцев
Запевает у крыльца.

11. ПЕСНЯ КОЗЫ : ДИН-ДОН 2:49



Дин-дон, я ваша мама,
Я ваша мама, вот мой дом.
Дин-дон, маму встречайте,
Маму встречайте всемером.
Тра-ла-ла-ла-ла, была я на ярмарке,
Тра-ла-ла-ла-ла, стою у дверей.
Тра-ла-ла-ла-ла, вернулась с подарками,
Дверь откройте, дверь откройте скорей!
\На втором куплете коза плачет\


Автор1.
В даль, куда глядят глаза,
Мчится бедная Коза.
Мчит Коза как будто серна,
Через лес, луга, поля…
Автор 2. Чу… почудилось, наверно…
Волчий голос: ля-ля-ля!


12. ПЕСНЯ ЛА-ЛА-ЛА-ЛА... 0:59

Автор1.Пред Козою на поляне
Потрясен лесной народ.
Автор2. Пред Козою на поляне
Волк с козлятами поет!
Петушок:Да, друзья, сказать осмелюсь:
Я не видел никогда,
Чтоб козлята с Волком спелись…
Ведь они его еда!
Козлёнок Умейка:Кто-то скажет: это глупо!
А на мой, ребята, взгляд:
Всех прекрасней шоу-группа
«Волк и семеро козлят»

13.ПЕСНЯ МАМА 2:49

Козлята:Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе.
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.

Умейка: Так бывает - ночью бессонною
Мама потихоньку всплакнет,
Как там дочка, как там сынок ее -
Лишь под утро мама уснет.

Козлята:Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе.
Мама жизнь подарила
Мир подарила мне и тебе.

Волк:Так бывает - если случится вдруг
В доме вашем горе-беда,
Мама - самый лучший, надежный друг - 
Будет с вами рядом всегда.

Козлята:Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.

Коза: Так бывает - станешь взрослее ты
И, как птица, ввысь улетишь,
Кем бы ни был, знай, что для мамы ты - 
Как и прежде, милый малыш.

Козлята:Мама - первое слово,
Главное слово в каждой судьбе
Мама жизнь подарила,
Мир подарила мне и тебе.

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Марьванна (17.02.2019), Чернышева Елена (29.01.2020)

----------


## sima

* Сказка «Спящая Красавица»,* ставили на выпускной.

ПАЖ
Начинаем, начинаем
Представление своё.
Все мы роли в нём сыграем
И станцуем, и споём.
И того, кто с песней дружит,
И того, кто сказку ждёт
Обязательно закружит
Нашей сказке хоровод!
ГЛАШАТАЙ
Всем! Всем! Всем!
Всех, кто в городе живёт,
Король на бал к себе зовёт!
Королевский указ для весёлых глаз,
Для весёлых людей, для смешных затей.
У нас принцесса родилась,
Благая весть по миру разнеслась!
Открывается занавес, у люльки король с королевой
КОРОЛЬ
Я весь в восторге, в восхищенье
Гляжу на дочку в изумленье.
КОРОЛЕВА
Она прекрасна и мила,
И так послушна, и скромна.
Глаза как звёздочки горят,
А щёчки – ягод аромат.
КОРОЛЬ
Авророй назовём тогда.
Согласна ты со мною?
КОРОЛЕВА
Да!	
КОРОЛЬ
Пусть в гости к нам друзья спешат
И на принцессу поглядят.
Оркестр, музыку скорей!
Мы с нетерпеньем ждём гостей!
под музыку входят придворные, рассаживаются. Звучит музыка. Входят феи, танцуют.
КОРОЛЕВА
Добрые феи, спешите сюда,
Вас не случайно я здесь собрала.
Каждая пусть волшебство нам покажет,
Доброе слово – напутствие скажет.
1 ФЕЯ
Скромна пусть будет, хороша,
Талантами одарена.
Она должна быть терпелива,
Добра, послушна, справедлива.
2 ФЕЯ
Пусть в твоём сердце живёт доброта,
Не обижай никого никогда.
Радость и счастье людям дари,
Зависть и злобу прочь прогони.	
3 ФЕЯ
Будут молчать соловьи до зари,
Слушая чудные песни твои.
Будешь прекрасно ты танцевать,
На инструментах сумеешь сыграть.
4 ФЕЯ
Даром любви я хочу поделиться,
Пусть же улыбка не сходит с лица.
Радуй нас всех и умей веселиться,
Воспламеняя любовью сердца.
5 ФЕЯ
Будь прекрасна как майское утро,
Как над ласковым морем рассвет.
Белый локон спадает на плечи,
Как чудесный лилий букет.
КОРОЛЬ
Примите благодарность нашу
За доброту и щедрость вашу.
КОРОЛЕВА
За пожелания и добрые слова
Вас, феи, от души благодарим.
Мы просим вас сей бал открыть
И танцем наши взоры усладить.
1 ФЕЯ
Начнём мы вечер танцем «Менуэт»
Красивей танца в королевстве нет!
Придворные и феи танцуют «Менуэт»
Под музыку входит Фея Зла.
ФЕЯ ЗЛА
Веселье здесь царит и смех,
И радость ослепила всех.
Но вы ошибку совершили – 
Меня на бал не пригласили.
Я всё могу и отплачу.
Я фея зла – я так хочу.
Пусть ваша дочь пока растёт,
Пускай как роза расцветёт,
А лишь 16 лет пройдёт – 
Уколет пальчик и уснёт.
КОРОЛЕВА
О, ужас, что же делать нам?
КОРОЛЬ
Сейчас же я указ издам!
«Все веретёна, прялки
Убрать из комнат замка»
ФЕЯ
Ты не печалься так, король,
Смягчить твою сумеем боль.
Ведь с нами здесь царица фей
И слово главное за ней.
Под музыку появляется Фея Добра
ФЕЯ ДОБРА
Прошу не волноваться, не грустить,
Злой приговор я смогу изменить.
Беда пройдёт, клянусь вам в этом,
И дочь останется жива.
Заснёт она лишь на столетье,
И не померкнет красота.
Заснут с ней все
И в пышном окруженье,
Среди придворных, верных слуг
Волшебный сон её прервётся
Под завыванье зимних вьюг.
ВЕДУЩАЯ
И стал король ужасно весел,
И приказал с высоких тронных кресел
Весёлый праздник продолжать,
Шутить, смеяться и плясать.
Все танцуют Польку.
КОРОЛЬ
Ну, а теперь, друзья за мной!
КОРОЛЕВА
Гостей всех ждёт наш пир горой.
Все уходят из зала, занавес закрывается.
ВЕДУЩАЯ
Так деньки шли день за днями,
Ну а годы – за годами.
А принцесса подрастала,
Хорошела, расцветала.
Входит принцесса, поёт песенку.
ПРИНЦЕССА
Погуляю я в саду,
Может, что-нибудь найду.
Что найду там – неизвестно,
Ну а мне всё интересно.
«То не трогай, упадешь,
И коленку разобьёшь,
И туда ты не ходи,
Видишь, ямка впереди».
Хватит, я уже большая,
Что и как мне делать знаю.
Видит старушку. Это Фея Зла.
ПРИНЦЕССА
Ой, старушка здесь одна,
Чем же занята она?
Бабушка, меня простите
И скорее объясните,
Что вы держите в руках – 
Не могу понять никак!
ФЕЯ ЗЛА
Вот возьми веретено – 
Безопасное оно.
На, попробуй покрути,
Ну а мне пора идти.
Принцесса берёт веретено.
ПРИНЦЕССА
В пальчик мне оно впилось!
ФЕЯ ЗЛА
Да, проклятие сбылось! (сбрасывает накидку)
Вот настал и мой черёд – 
В королевство сон придёт.
Не услышишь ничего
Кроме ветра одного.
Не услышишь здесь ни звука	.
Лягте мягкие снега
На поля и на луга.
Тропы застелите,
Ветви опустите.
Вы, снежинки, прилетите
И принцессу заберите.
Вбегают снежинки, кружатся вокруг принцессы, забирают её из зала. Фея Зла уходит.
ВЕДУЩАЯ
Смотрят прекрасные звёзды с небес,
Тихо бормочет заброшенный лес.
В замке покой и вокруг тишина,
Сон колдовской охраняет она.
Есть на свете волшебство – 
Всех чудес сильней оно.
Колдовство разрушит вновь
Вера, надежда, любовь. 
Надо принца нам позвать,
Чтоб злые чары он смог расколдовать.
Эй, снежиночки, летите,
Всему свету расскажите,
Что принцесса в замке спит,
Тишина её хранит.
Расскажите, что она и прекрасна, и нежна.
Смельчака вы отыщите
И ко мне его ведите.
Снежинки выводят принца.
ПРИНЦ
Слышал я снежинок спор:
Спит принцесса с давних пор,
Говорил мне зимний ветер,
Что прекрасней нет на свете.
Говорила мне луна:
Помощь срочно мне нужна.
Я готов пуститься в путь.
ВЕДУЩАЯ
Подожди! Не позабудь!
Твой опасен будет путь.
Тот красавицу разбудит,
Кто её навек полюбит.
ПРИНЦ
Чёрный бархат ночи звёздами украшен.
Месяц в небе замер неизменным стражем.
Лес дремучий как пройти?
Как найти в лесу пути?
Танец деревьев.
ПРИНЦ
Суров здесь и страшен таинственный лес.
Наверное, он полон загадок, чудес.
Большие деревья стоят на пути.
Скажите, как  к замку дорогу найти!
ДЕРЕВЬЯ
1 дерево 
Мы стоим здесь по сто лет,
и такой дадим совет:
2 дерево 
Звезды пригласи сюда, 
Путь узнаешь ты тогда!
3 дерево
Они высоко сияют 
И про все на свете знают!
4 дерево
Знают, где лежит она –
Так прекрасна, так бледна!
5 дерево 
Спит принцесса во дворце, 
Стража дремлет на крыльце. 
6 дерево 
Ну,  так что же, принц, прощай,
Звездочек скорей встречай!
ПРИНЦ
Звёздочки, сюда спешите,
Мне скорее помогите!
Выбегают звёзды. Танцуют
1 звездочка
Мы звездочки – подружки,
 Спустились  мы с небес, 
Как днем засияет таинственный лес!
2 звездочка
Мы в танце веселом порхаем 
и принцу мы все помогаем!
3 звездочка 
Дорогу мы принцу укажем всегда,
И пусть путеводная светит звезда!
4 звездочка
Сворачивать не смей с пути,
 Старайся быстро ты идти!
5 звездочка
Иди ты прямо через лес,
Немало ждет тебя чудес!
ПРИНЦ
Вот спасибо! Поспешу, 
 Принцессу обязательно спасу! (идет по залу)
Вот и замок на пути
Я попробую войти! (занавес  открывается, принцесса «спит»)
Вот небесное созданье!	
Пусть исчезнет заклинанье! (встаёт на колено)
Ты прекрасна, как солнышко жаркое,
Как тонкий серебряный луч,
Утро весеннее, яркое,
Чистое небо без туч.
Пусть цветы оживят тебя вновь – 
Это Вера, надежда моя и любовь. 	
  Цветы:
1.	Как красиво мы цвели
Все в уединении,
Но звёзды рассказали нам о твоём волнении.
Сразу к вам мы поспешили,
Стебелёчки преклонили.
2.	Зовут меня Розой, 
     Взгляни на меня!
     Я очень душиста
     И цветом нежна.
3.	Я – Лилия, с вами буду дружна,
Кротка и скромна я, 
И очень стройна.
4. Погляди-ка из оконца,
    Там – Ромашка,
    Капля солнца.
    Лепесточки отрывай
    И судьбу свою узнай!
5.	 Я – прекрасная гвоздика,
 На меня ты посмотри-ка,
 Принц, тебе я помогу
 И принцессу разбужу.
6.	Прекрасный вальс цветы танцуют,
И солнце светит в вышине,
Цветы добро несёт всем людям,
Любовь и счастье на земле!
Танец Цветов.
ПРИНЦ
А теперь скорей проснись,
Солнцу, небу улыбнись!
ПРИНЦЕССА  (просыпается, потягивается)
Как долго, сладко я спала,
И снилось мне во сне,
Как я танцую на балу
С прекрасным принцем Дезире.
ВЕДУЩАЯ
 Твои виденья не напрасны,
Вот, принц, Аврора,
Он прекрасный!
ПРИНЦ	(кланяется)
Прошу вас, милая Аврора,	
Доверьте руку вашу мне.
Я приглашаю вас на танец,
Как это было в вашем сне.
Принц и принцесса танцуют.
ПРИНЦЕССА
Пускай друзья в весёлый час
Встречают праздник с нами.
Пускай же все спешат сюда
И замок светится огнями!
Под музыку входят Король, Королева, Придворные.
КОРОЛЬ
Ночь отступила, сон ушёл.
Теперь всё будет хорошо.
Теперь мы можем веселиться
И в танце весело кружиться!	
Входит Фея Добра
ФЕЯ ДОБРА	слова про добро и окончание сказки
Финальная песня

----------


## Еленочка

добрый день форумчане. Театрализованная деятельность мне хорошо знакома. Наш сад работает по этой инновации. есть небольшой опыт в постановках сказок. уже не первый год ставим сказки со многими детьми детского сада из разных групп. выкладываю сценарий сказки "Спящая красавица"

КАРТИНА ПЕРВАЯ
ФЕЯ ДОБРА. 	В одном сказочном королевстве жили-были король и королева. Они любили свой народ, и в королевстве царили веселье и счастье. И вот однажды в королевстве произошло радостное событие. У короля и королевы родилась дочь.
Шумит весёлый двор, оркестр, угощенье…
Принцесса родилась, и во дворце – веселье!

Звучит музыка, паж несет колыбель с принцессой (куклой), а Король и Королева идут за ними.











КОРОЛЬ: 		Я весь в восторге, в изумлении, гляжу на дочь я с восхищеньем!
КОРОЛЕВА: 		Она прекрасна и мила,
И так похожа на тебя.
Глаза как звёздочки горят,
А губки – утра аромат!
КОРОЛЬ: 		Авророй назовём тогда! Согласна ты со мной?
КОРОЛЕВА: 		Да.
КОРОЛЬ: 		Пусть гости к нам сюда спешат
И на принцессу поглядят.
Оркестр музыку скорей!
Мы с нетерпеньем ждём гостей.
ГЛАШАТАЙ.	Всем! Всем! Всем! Всех, кто в городе живет, 
Король на бал к себе зовет! 
Королевский указ для веселых глаз
Для веселых людей, для смешных затей.
КОРОЛЕВА		Феи поступью неслышной
Со звезды спустились
И как в сказке необычной,
Перед нами появились.
Входят маленькие феи. Их ведут Добрые феи, и Фея добра. Они обходят зал и встают полукругом, лицом к зрителям. У каждой феи в левой руке букетик цветов, а в правой — волшебная палочка. Все склоняются в поклоне.




ТАНЕЦ ФЕЙ












ФЕЯ ДОБРА: 			Примите пожеланья фей.
1 ФЕЯ МАЛЕНЬКАЯ: 		Сегодня все желаем ей
На свете быть милее всех.
Пленять красой, иметь успех.
 2 ФЕЯ МАЛЕНЬКАЯ: 		Скромна пусть будет и умна,
Талантами одарена.
 3 ФЕЯ МАЛЕНЬКАЯ: 		Она должна быть терпелива,
Добра, послушна, неленива.
 1 ФЕЯ БОЛЬШАЯ			Я вам в подарок, милое дитя,
Хочу волшебный дар преподнести.
Чтоб умной были вы всегда,
Не знали горя на пути,
Чтобы хотели много знать
И книги умные читать.
(Подходит к колыбели, кладет букетик цветов в кармашек на колыбельке.)
2 ФЕЯ БОЛЬШАЯ 			Я принесла вам дар другой,
Хочу, чтоб музыку любили всей душой.
Чтоб пели словно соловей,
Любовью окрыляя всех людей.
3 ФЕЯ БОЛЬШАЯ 			А я, принцесса, наделю вас красотой,
Такою, чтобы всех очаровать!
Глазами - неба синевы,
Походкой легкою, чтоб вы могли
По облакам летать.
Под музыку феи передают принцессу друг другу, а затем Королеве. 
КОРОЛЬ		За пожелания и добрые слова 
Вас, феи, от души благодарим.
И просим вас открыть сей бал 
И танцем наши взоры усладить.
КОРОЛЕВА			Начнем мы вечер танцем «Менуэт», 
Красивей танца в королевстве нет.
Грация, изящество, поклоны — 
Поверьте, лучше танца нет такого!
ТАНЕЦ «МЕНУЭТ»
ПРИДВОРНЫЙ 	К вам факир и чародей
КОРОЛЬ		Зови его скорей!
«ТАНЕЦ ВОСТОЧНЫХ КРАСАВИЦ И СУЛТАНА»
ПРИДВОРНЫЙ 	Невидаль из-за границы, танец греческой сталицы
ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ 
КОРОЛЬ 		А сейчас для вас развеселый перепляс!
«ТАНЕЦ СКОМОРОХОВ»
В конце танца все застывают на своих местах.
КОРОЛЕВА 			Что такое? Что случилось? Почему же все остановилось?
Какая сердитая гостья пришла, недобрую весть нам она принесла.
Входит Злая фея
3ЛАЯ ФЕЯ		Хватит веселиться, хватит танцевать. Я тоже хочу свое слово сказать.
Веселье здесь царит и смех, И радость ослепила всех.
Но вы ошибку совершили – Меня на бал не пригласили.
Я всё могу и отплачу. Я – Фея Зла, я так хочу!
Пусть ваша дочь пока растёт, пускай как роза расцветёт,
А лишь 16 лет пройдёт – уколет пальчик и умрёт!
 ГОСТИ (хором)		Ах!
КОРОЛЕВА		О, ужас! Что же делать нам?
КОРОЛЬ			Сейчас же я издам указ!
Ко всем в королевстве пошлю я гонца 
Иголки убрать навсегда из дворца
ФЕЯ ДОБРА			Ах! Милые друзья! Не бойтесь! Принцесса ваша не умрет
Веретено возьмет лишь только в руки, 
Уколет палец и на сотню лет заснет.
Заснут с ней все. И в пышном окруженье,
Среди придворных, верных слуг
Волшебный сон её прервётся под завыванье зимних вьюг.

Под музыку все уходят, остается фея добра
КАРТИНА 2
ФЕЯ ДОБРА			И вот проходит год за годом,
Принцесса подрастает, как цветок.
Растет счастливой, нежной, доброй
И никакого зла не ждет.
Вбегает принцесса с подружками (поет)
ПРИНЦЕССА 		Ах, как я весело и счастливо живу 
И принца молодого в гости жду. 
Люблю я свой дворец —
Такой красивый и большой.
В нем знаю каждый уголок,
Ведь это дом родной.
Светло и радостно кругом,
И счастьем полон весь мой дом,
Меня здесь любят, берегут,
Везде сюрпризы меня ждут.
(Подружки)
Кипит веселье здесь и смех,
И всюду радостные лица.
Мы  приглашаем в круг всех, всех.
Шутить, смеяться, веселиться.
Играют в догонялки, ручеек. 
Незаметно входит старушка и садится прясть пряжу. 
Принцесса замечает старушку подходит к ней.
ПРИНЦЕССА 		Добрый день! (Делает вежливый поклон, видит веретено.)
Какая интересная игрушка,
Такую не видала никогда!
Любезна будь! Дай мне ее, старушка!
Я поиграю и верну тогда.
Берет веретено и, подняв его вверх, бегает змейкой. За ней бегут Король и Королева.
КОРОЛЬ	И КОРОЛЕВА		Стой! Стой! Остановись! 
Немедленно отдай веретено.
Зачем взяла ты эту страшную игрушку?
Нам только горе принесет оно|
Принцесса останавливается перед скамейкой. Король пытается отобрать веретено, но принцесса дразнит его, вдруг вскрикивает и «падает» на скамейку. Король и Королева садятся с двух сторон и засыпают.

ФЕЯ ДОБРА		Сбылось проклятье Феи Зла,
Принцесса сладким сном уснула
Спит королева и король
В объятьях сна все утонуло


КАРТИНА 3

ФЕЯ ДОБРА	Да печальная история... Прошло много лет. Деревья разрослись так, что закрыли дворец и ни, один любопытный не смог бы заглянуть туда.
Выходят дети-деревья. Выходит Принц, ходит между деревьями.
Принц	(поет) Целый год провел в дороге все искал принцессу я.
В королевствах был я многих,
Но увы! Как видно, зря.
Мне пора домой вернуться,
Заждались отец и мать.
Без принцессы будет трудно
Дни и ночи коротать.
ПРИНЦ (говорит) 		Суров здесь и страшен таинственный лес
Наверное, он полон загадок, чудес
Большие деревья стоят на пути.
Но как мне сквозь чащу дорогу найти?
О лес!!!! Ты не сердись, владыка строгий,
Что я забрёл в твои чертоги.
Узнать хотелось очень мне,
Что там за замок на холме.
«Деревья» перестраиваются в две шеренги, открывая Принцу путь во дворец.
ПРИНЦ 	Никто не вышел мне навстречу, нигде не слышно голосов,
Как будто радость, смех, веселье, закрыты крепко на засов.
Видит принцессу












ПРИНЦ		Ах, какая дивная принцесса!
Сколько нежности и красоты!
От ее лучистых глаз, наверное,
Могли бы расцвести цветы. (оглядывается)
Но все погружено здесь в сон,
Злой умысел таится в нем.
Ах, милая принцесса, мне вас жаль.
В душе моей навек поселится печаль.
Принц встает на одно колено и целует принцессе руку. Принцесса открывает глаза.
ПРИНЦЕССА		Как долго, сладко я спала,
И снилось мне во сне.
Как я танцую на балу
С прекрасным принцем.
Где ж он, где?
КОРОЛЬ		Твои виденья не напрасны.
Вот принц, Аврора,
Он прекрасный!
ПРИНЦ 		Прошу Вас, милая Аврора,
Доверьте руку Вашу мне,
Я приглашаю Вас на танец,
Как это было в Вашем сне.
ПРИНЦ 			От радости и счастья я танцевать готов
И  приглашаю вас в волшебный сад цветов.
ТАНЕЦ ЦВЕТОВ 
ФЕЯ ДОБРА 		И стал Король ужасно весел,
И приказал с высоких кресел
Весёлый праздник продолжать,
Шутить, смеяться и плясать!
ВСЕ ГОСТИ ТАНЦУЮТ ВАЛЬС
ВЫХОДЯТ ВСЕ УЧАСТНИКИ СКАЗКИ, ПОЮТ ПЕСНЮ. ПОКЛОН.

----------


## Оксанчик40

сценарий сказки* "Как курочка хлеб пекла"* (есть музыкальное сопровождение)

Действующие лица
Взрослые:
1.	Мама –Курица
2.	Петух
3.	Коза
4.	Ведущий
5.	Кошки 
Дети:
•	3 цыпленка-дочки
•	1 петушок-сынок
•	козлята
•	поросята
•	мышата

1 действие.
Занавес закрыт. 
Часть  музыкального зала оформлена, как лесная полянка, на ней растут цветы, стоит пенек, растут деревья.
Ведущий: Там, где речка баловница
                  По камням  бежит, струится,
                  Там, где лес густой шумит,
                   Дом бревенчатый стоит.
Занавес открывается, центральная стена оформлена в виде домика.
Исполняется танец Курицы и невылупившихся цыплят
Курица: Ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко,
               Не ходите далеко,
               Лапками гребите,
                Зернышки ищите,
                Да мне помогите! (Курица – мама уходит)
Песня цыплят «Почему?» 1 куплет с подтанцовкой
Заходит Курица
Курица:	 Тише, тише, не шумите!
                       Вы же мне обещали помочь:
                       Пол подмести, посуду вымыть.
                       А вы все утро пляшите и поете, 
                       Никакой помощи от вас нет.
1 цып (дочка):  Ах, мама, но цып так хорошо играет на балалайке!
2 цып (дочка): Нам так весело!
3 цып (дочка): Мы еще немножко попляшем и поможем тебе.
Курица: Ну, что ты, мое солнышко, надо же сразу мне помогать.
               Сейчас я пойду на рынок, 
               а вы сделайте, пожалуйста, то, о чем я вас утром просила. 
Цып (сынок): Ладно, сделаем, успеется.
                        Вот только еще одну песенку сочиню….
 Курица: Подожди, цып, опять ты за свое,
                Ну сделай то, о чем я тебе прошу! 
                  Я с рынка вернусь и кушать вам приготовлю
1 цып (дочка):  До свиданья!
2 цып (дочка): Иди, мамочка, иди, мы быстро работаем!
3 цып (дочка): Нам только взяться.
Цып-сынок:  Вот вернешься и увидишь, какие мы помощники.
Курица  уходит.
1 цып (дочка):  Да ну, эту работу, целый день она не кончается.
2 цып (дочка): Конечно, мама придет с рынка и сама все сделает.
3 цып (дочка): Правильно, а мы лучше повеселимся.
Цып-сынок:  Ой, скучно нам вчетвером, Давайте кошек и мышек позовем!
Выходят кошки и мышки
Танец «Кошек и мышек» (под музыку «Чудесный сапожок»)
Цыплята, кошки и мышки уходят. Занавес закрывается.
2 действие.
Выходит курица, ходит по дорожке, на которой лежат несколько колосков.
Курица: Как же быть? Как же быть?
               Как цыплят мне прокормить.
               Вот беда, вот беда,
               Нет у них никакого стыда.
               Целый день, целый день
               Им плясать все не лень.
               Вот беда, вот беда.
               Тяжела у меня жизнь, тяжела.
               Ой, а это что такое?
               Да это же пшеничное зернышко.
                То-то радости, позову я петушка, расскажу ему о своей находке.
Заходит петушок, поет песню: «Я – петух по кличке Петя»
Петушок:  Здравствуй, курочка! Какие у тебя прелестные зернышки! Да из них можно испечь пышный и румяный хлеб.  Курочка, пойди и цыпляток порадуй. Я мне пора своей работой заняться…(петушок и курочка уходят)
 Выходят коза со своими козлятами.   
Коза:  Проснулся лес. Проснулся луг.
            Проснулись бабочки вокруг.
            Проснулись травы и цветы, 
            По всюду столько красоты!
Козлик 1:    Сыро, хмуро за окном,
                     Дождик моросит,
                     Низко небо серое
                     Над крышами висит.
Козлик 2:    А в доме чистота, уют.
Козлик 3:     У нас своя погода тут.
 Козлик 4:      Улыбнется мама, всем ясно и светло,
                        Словно солнце красное в комнате взошло.
Все вместе:   С добрым утром, мамочка!
Коза:              С добрым утром, козлики!
Песня козлят «Веселые глазки»
Входит курица.
Курица:     Здравствуй, милая соседушка коза,
                   Какие у тебя чудесные детки, как они здорово поют,
                    А какие они помощники.
Коза:           Привет, привет  соседушка!
                    Пошли к нам в гости.
                    Мои козлятки тебя замечательными пирожками с капустой угостят.
Курица:      С удовольствием соседушка, но я не могу, 
                    Спешу к своим цыплятам, у меня дела.
Коза:           И нам тогда пора, у нас тоже дела.
                    Пошли за мной мои козлятушки-ребятушки.
Уходят коза, козлята и курица.
Вбегают  поросята.
Ведущая: На зеленой луговинке
                  Веселятся дружно свинки,
                  Лихо пляшут танец свой,
                   Веселятся всей гурьбой!
Танец поросят «Мы сейчас пойдем направо»
Входит курица, за ней цыплята, в руке держит пшеничные колоски.
Курица: Цыплята, цыплята, смотрите что я нашла!
               Пшеничные колоски.
               Нужно их обмолотить.
Цыпленок 1:  А кто будет их молотить?
Цыпленок 2:  Только не я , у меня дел полно.
Цыпленок 3:  Только не я, я маленькая.
Цыпленок 4:  Только не я, только не я.
Курица:           Так и быть, я обмолочу.
Уходит курица, а  цыплята играют в игру.	
Игра со  словами (доганялка)
Заходит курица с мешочком, на котором написано «Мука»
Курица:       Цыплята. Цыплята, смотрите сколько мне на мельнице
                     зерна намолотили, много муки получилось.
                     Сейчас нужно тесто замесить, да пироги испечь.
                     Кто мне поможет?
Цыпленок 1:  А у меня сил не хватит.
Цыпленок 2:  А у меня ручки болят.
Цыпленок 3:  Только не я, я  самая маленькая.
Цыпленок 4:  Не переживай, мамочка, успеем.
Цыплята убегают.
Курица:  Придется  мне опять все самой делать.
                И печка не растоплена, и дрова не наколоты, 
                И воды нет. Где мой Петя-петушок?
Входит петушок.
Петух:    Курочка, помогу я тебе дров наколоть,
                Воды наносить, печку растопить.
Под музыку курица и петух хозяйничают .
Курица из печи достает пирог. Петух ставит стол, скамейки, самовар.
Курица: Петя-петушок, посмотри какой пирог славный получился!
Вбегают цыплята и садятся за стол.
Цыпленок 1:  Ох, я и прголодалась.
Цыпленок 2:  Ох, и есть очень хочется!
Цыпленок 3:  Ох, как же пахнет вкусно!
Цыпленок 4:  Славные пироги у мамы получились!
Петух:            Подождите, подождите,
                        Скажите – кто нашел колосок?
Все цыплята: Не мы. Мамочка.
Петух:            А кто  его обмолотил?
Все цыплята: Не мы. Мамочка.
Петух:             А кто тесто месил да  пироги пек?
Все цыплята: Мамочка.
Петух: А вы что делали?
Все цыплята: Мамочка, нам очень стыдно, мы больше так не будем!
                        Мы обязательно исправимся,
                        И будем тебе настоящими помощниками.
Курица:         Хорошо, я вас прощаю.
                       Давайте на вкусные пироги пригласим к себе гостей.
Все :               Хорошо, согласны.
                        Вместе будет нам веселей!
Выходят все участники спектакля 
и поют финальную песню «Доброта»

----------

Маинька (12.03.2016)

----------


## gadalka

*«Карнавал в цветочном городе»*

Ведущая:      Мы всем на удивление
Сыграем представление!
Пусть громче грянет музыка,
Пусть ярче вспыхнет свет!
Привет наш юным зрителям,
А также их родителям,
И дедушкам, и бабушкам -
Привет! Привет! Привет! 
Ведущая:       На карнавал приглашены все жители волшебной цветочной страны!
(Звучит музыка "Вальс" Чайковского, дети заходят у зал по очереди, ведущая их представляет):	•
-	Королева Роза с дочерьми!
-	Принц Подснежник со своей свитой! (С ими заходят Ручейки и Солнышко).
-	Барон Тюльпан-Фанфан и его сыновья!
-	Князь и княгиня Хризантемы!
-	А также их кузины Ромашки!
-	Маркиз Нарцисс и его подруга маркиза Фиалка! ("Цветы" останавливаются по середине зала).
Ведущая:     Цветочный огород с утра гудит,
В цветочном городе никто не спит, 
А жителей этих прекраснее нет – 
Цветы собираются в пышный букет! Букет ароматный, букет интересный, Сплетенный из музыки, танцев и песен!
(Все герой спектакля садятся на места. Звучит тревожная музыка - "Гавот" Чайковского). Появляется Кактус, танцует.
Кактус:        Вы о Кактусе забыли,
Меня на карнавал не пригласили, 
За такое оскорбленье
Не получите прощенья! 
Пусть с сегодняшнего дня 
Вся цветущая страна
Не поэт, не веселится,
Звонким смехом не искрится,
А померкнет в тьме ночной! Все цветы:   Ой-ой-ой!
Ведущая:     Милый друг, ну, что же ты зол?
Ведь на карнавал ты наш пришел!
Посмотри, какое буйство ярких красок и цветов,
Неужели уничтожить это чудо ты готовь?
Появляется Королева Роза с дочерьми, а также Барон Тюльпан-Фанфан и его сыновья, Кактус решает присоединиться к им.
Королева Роза:     Моя гордыня всем известна
Я так стройна и интересна!
1	Дочь Роза:	Цветы прекрасные у нас!
2	Дочь Роза:	Но осторожен будь!
3	Дочь Роза:	В тот время когда за стебель нас возьмешь -
Шипов колющих не минешь!
Барон Тюльпаи-Фанфан; Нарядились мы, тюльпаны,
В разноцветные кафтаны,
И у каждого наряд
Очень ярок и богат!
Кактус:	О! Ваше величество! Дочери ваши прекрасны, миль!
1	Сьн Тюльпан:   Очаровательны и умны!
Кактус:	Вам, выражая почтенье,
Я скажу без промедленья, 
Дочери ваши, ну просто загляденье!
2	Сын Тюльпан:   Не откажите в любезности нам!
Все вместе:	На танец зовем мы прекраснейших дам!
Парный танец Кактуса, Роз и Тюльпанов. (Песня "Роза красная" Ф. Киркорова). 
Появляются подснежники, Нарцисс и Фиалка.
Принц Подснежник:	Подснежники проснулись утром ранним!
1 Подснежник:	И умылись все росой!
2, 3 Подснежники:	Посмотрите на наряды!
4, 5 Подснежники:	Вы очарованы нашей красотой?
Нарцисс:     И я на карнавал с утра спешил,
Портной костюм мне модный сшил!
Фиалочка, подружка,
Я нравлюсь тебя, душка? Фиалка:      Хвастунишка, друг-Нарцисс,
Ты исполни мой каприз -
Танцевать мне хочется скорей,
Давай на танец позовем друзей!
Общий парный танец "Вальс цветов" П. И. Чайковского. (После танца все сели на места, князь и княгиня Хризантемы остались).
Князь Хризантем:	Я помню чудное мгновенье -
Передо мной явилась ты,
Как мимолетное виденье,
Как гений чистой красоты! Княгиня Хризантема:    Как приятно что на карнавале
Меня вы, князь, узнали!
Князь Хризантем:	Хрупкая и нежная, - вся белоснежная,
Наряд чудесный вам под пол,
Как вас, княгиня, не узнать?
Дуэт Князя и Княгини. (Песня из кинофильма "Обыкновенное чудо" - "минусовка"). Появляются Ромашки.
1	Ромашка:	Озорные хохотушки -
Мы веселые подружки!
2	Ромашка:	Стройные ножки,
Зеленые сапожки!
3	Ромашка:	Милые, игривые и самые красивые!
Танец Ромашек. (Песня "На" в исполнении дуэта "Карамель"). Появляется Кактус.
Кактус:       Ой, ой, ой, что со мной? 
Стал и я добрей, моложе! Что случилось, не пойму? Сам себя не узнаю!
Посмотрите на меня, поскорей мои друзья! 
Расцвел цветок среди колючек, -
Самый первый, самый лучший! 
(Показывает на прикрепленный к колючкам цветок).
Ведущая:     Появилось солнце в небе голубем,
Вытянуло лучик теплый, золотой!
Прикоснулся лучик нежно к лепестку, 
Все цветы:  Подарил вон радость
Каждому цветку!
(Звучит музыкальная композиция "Пробуждение").
Пантомима "Солнышко и ручейки". Этюд "Пробуждение цветов".
("Ручеек" становится больше - используется голубая ткань, затем ткань поднимается 4-мя детьми выше и превращается в "купол неба" - цветы пробегают парами под "куполом неба" - голубой тканью и садятся на места).
Солнышко: Если я сорву цветок,
Если ты сорвешь цветок,
1	Ручеек:     Если все, и я, и ты -
Если мы сорвем цветы,
2	Ручеек:     То окажутся пустыми и деревья, и кусты.
3	Ручеек:     И не будет красоты,
И не будет добротные Кактус:        Если только я и тьі, Все Цветы:   Если мы сорвем цветы!
Песня "Цветов так много на земля". (Исполняется под "минусовку" песни 
"Снежинка" из кинофильма "Чародеи").
Ведущая:      На нашем карнавале
цветы все побывали,
Поэт, танцует, веселится цветочная страна! Не так ли? Все цветы:  Конечно же - да!
Общий заключительный танец. (Песня "Карнавал" Ф. Киркорова).
Дуэт Князя и Княгини Хризантем. (Песня из кинофильма "Обыкновенное чудо").
-	Ах, сударыня, вы верно, согласитесь, 
Что погода хорошая, как никогда?
-	Право, сударь, я скажу,
Я и вправду нахожу,
Что погода не такая, как всегда!
-	Ах, сударыня, скажите, отчего же,
Этот вечер удивительный такой?
-	Право, сударь, может быть, Это трудно объяснить,
Но, наверно, потому что вы со мной!
-	Ах, сударыня, когда мы с вами вместе, Все цветочки расцветают на лугу!
-	Я скажу вам, сударь мой, Мнет бы надо бы домой,
Но цветочки я обидеть не могу!
Песня "Цветов так много на земля". ("Минусовка" песни "Снежинка" из кинофильма "Чародеи"):
Цветов так много на Земле-
Прекрасны все они, 
Любуйся красотой их,
А так же берега! 
Припев:       Цветы, цветы, чудесные цветы
Несут тепло и доброту!
Нам всем природа подарила,
Подарок чудный подарила -
Цветы, прекрасные цвети!
Цветы, прекрасные цветы!

----------


## Галина Ник

* "Гуси-лебеди"* (ставили в старшей группе.)

Действующие лица:         Матушка
                                     Батюшка
                                     Аленушка
                                     Ванечка
                                     Подружки
                                     Лошадка, Печка
                                    Гуси-лебеди
                                     Реченька
                                    Яблонька
                                     Баба Яга

Картина первая.
Звучит музыка. Из домика выходят Мама, папа, Аленушка, Ваня.
Мама: Нам, Аленушка, с утра
            Ехать на базар пора.
            Ваню дома оставляем
            И тебе напоминаем…
Папа: Дома с братцем посиди,
           За Ванюшей пригляди,
           А приедем вечерком,
          Вам гостинцев привезем.
Аленушка: С Ваней стану я играть!
                     Мы вас будем дома ждать!.
Мама и папа «садятся» на лошадку, исполняют дуэт «Эй, лошадка» («М.Р., 3-2006, с. 43), на проигрыш «едут»  по кругу, Аленушка и Ваня машут им вслед.
Выбегают подружки.
Подружки: Аленушка, пойдем играть!
                    Песни петь, у березки плясать!
Аленушка: Милый братец мой, послушай,
                     Поиграй один, Ванюша!
                    Здесь, на травке посиди,
                    Никуда не уходи!
Аленушка убегает. Ваня остается один, играет (любые игрушки). Прилетают Гуси-лебеди, поют Ване колыбельную, он их гладит, засыпает. Гуси-лебеди берут его за руки и «улетают» вместе с ним в лес. 
Баиньки, баиньки, прилетели пташеньки,
Будем песню напевать, будет Ваня засыпать.
Баиньки, Баиньки, засыпай наш маленький,
Спи, Ванюшенька, усни, сладкий сон к тебе прийди.
Баиньки, баиньки, закрывай-ка глазоньки,
Тихо крыльями махнем и Ванюшу унесем.

Картина вторая.
Выбегают дети, одетые в костюмы деревенских детей. Заводят хоровод «А я по лугу». 
1-й ребенок: А давайте играть!
2-й ребенок: В «Катерину»!
Проводится русская народная игра «Две подружки Катеньки» («М.Р.», 3-2006, с. 38).Игра повторяется 2-3 раза, после дети разбегаются, Аленушка остается одна.
Аленушка: Разошлись друзья-подружки,
                     Побегу скорей к Ванюшке!
Аленушка прибегает, а братца нет.
Аленушка: Ваня, Ваня, отзовись, 
                     Где ты, братик, покажись!
Аленушка под музыку бежит, появляется Печка. 
Аленушка: Печка, печенька, голубушка моя,
                       Ты скажи мне, милая, правды не тая,
                      Гуси здесь не пролетали, над тобой не гоготали?
Печка (поёт): Печка, ух, стоит, из печи дым валит,
            А в печи, а в печи, пироги горячи.
            Ух, поднялись, ух, испеклись!
           Съешьте пирожок, друзья, вам секрет открою я!
Песня «Пирожки» (Железнова «Наш оркестр», №33-35)
Печка: По опушке реченька синяя течет, вам она поможет, дороженьку найдет.
Аленушка поет  («Песня Аленушки», с. 47), + Танец-импровизация Реченьки
            Аленушка: Речка, реченька, голубушка моя,
                   Ты скажи, мне, милая, правды не тая,
                   Гуси здесь не пролетали, над тобой не гоготали?
Речка: Поиграйте мне, друзья, вам секрет открою я! 
 Оркестр
Речка: Вы идите по тропинке и увидите ложбинку, 
           Там же яблонька стоит и листвою шелестит.
           Яблоньке все расскажите, про Иванушку спросите.
Аленушка: Здравствуй, яблонька, голубушка моя.
                   Ты скажи мне, милая, правды не тая!
                  Гуси здесь не пролетали? Над тобой не гоготали?
Яблонька: В полюшке стою одна, вся округа мне видна.
                  Вы платочки все берите и вокруг меня пляшите.
               Веселей честной народ, заводите хоровод, 
             А потом, мои друзья вам секрет открою я!
Хоровод
Яблонька. По дорожке вы идите, да в лесочек заверните,
                  Там, Аленка, братец твой, живет с Бабушкой Ягой.

Картина третья.
Появляется Баба Яга. Исполняется Песня Бабы Яги. (с. 54).
1.	У Бабуси, у Ягуси нет подруг и нет друзей.
И по этой по причине завела себе гусей.
Припев: А я Баба Яга, костяная нога!
              Ух! Полечу! (2 раза)
              Гуси-лебеди, летите! Мне Ванюшу принесите, 
               Будет у меня он жить, мне, Яге, будет служить!
2.	Где же гуси, где же гуси, как же грустно мне, бабусе!
Где Ванюша? Принесли? Кыш, пошли, пошли, пошли! (прогоняет гусей).
подходит к Ване, говорит:
Баба Яга: Ну-ка, Ваня, покажись! Ну-ка, Ваня, покружись!
                  Здесь теперь ты будешь жить, мне, Яге, будешь служить.
                 Можешь в шишки поиграть, я устала, пойду спать!
Ваня: Аленушка, сестрица, ты меня найди!
           Аленушка, сестрица, ты меня спаси.
                       Не хочу в лесу я жить, не хочу Яге служить!
Аленушка: Я спасу тебя, Ванюша, только ты меня послушай!
             Надо быстро нам бежать, может нас Яга догнать!
Дети бегут к Реченьке.
Дети: Спрячь нас, голубушка Речка!
Речка: Пожалуйста!
Дети: Спрячь нас, голубушка Яблонька!
Яблонька: Пожалуйста!
Дети: Спрячь нас голубушка, Печка!
Печка: Пожалуйста! Пых, пых!
Пугает гусей, они улетают. Аленушка с Ваней выходят, говорят «Спасибо!»
Финал.
Звучит «Эй, лошадка!», приезжают родители.
Мама: Как вели себя, ребятки?
Аленушка: Не волнуйтесь, все в порядке!
 Все поют: «Спели сказку мы сейчас…».

----------

Лилия60 (09.01.2019)

----------


## Ymisha

этот стих использую на театральных занятиях - получались просто уморительные этюды
*Пуськи бятые[/*

Сяпала Калуша по напушке
и увазила Бутявку. И валит:
Калушата Калушатушки - Бутявка.
Калушата присяпали
Бутявку стрямкали
И подудонились,
а Калуша и валит:
Бутявки дюбые, 
и зюмо зюмо не кузявые 
Бутявок не трямкают, 
от Бутявок дудонятся. 
Калушата Бутявку вычучели,
Бутявка вздребезнулась,
соприсюкнулась
И усяпала за напушку. И валит:
Калушата подудонились,
Калушата подудонились
зюмо зюмо не кузявые Пуськи бятые.

*Музыкальная сказка про Колобка для средней группы.* 
Если будет интересно, ноты вышлю

Хор.
Мы вам сказочку расскажем
И споем и все покажем.
Та история известна,
Наша будет интересна.
Вы сидите, не скучайте,
Сказку с нами повстречайте.
Громче хлопайте в ладоши,
Чтоб спектакль был хорошим.
Хор уходит за кулисы.
Ведущий:
На опушке жили-были
Дед да Баба, не тужили,
Пироги пекли, блиночки.
Так и шли у них денечки..
Баба:
Спит деревня, тишина
Встала только я одна
Хорошо бы снова лечь –
Дед велел пирог испечь.
По амбару помету,
По сусекам поскребу,
Мало мучки на пирог,
Испеку-ка колобок.
Баба месит тесто. Просыпается Дед. Выходит и делает зарядку. Бабка выносит колобок и показывает его деду.
Дед.
Почему же колобок?
Я просил испечь пирог!
Баба
Что же сердишься ты Дед,
Сам же знаешь мучки нет.
Дед.
Ладно, ладно, не кричи!
Колобок на стол мечи!
Баба
Для начала на окошко,
Поостынет пусть немножко…
Бабка ставит  колобок на окошко. (За домиком ребенок берет его и держит).Баба и дед танцуют. После танца уходят за занавес. Появляется колобок.

Колобок:
До чего же я хорош!
Вряд ли лучше где найдешь!
Не хочу я как конфета
К чаю подан быть для Деда.
Надо что-то делать срочно…
Убегать мне надо – точно!
Колобок убегает за левую кулису. Появляется декорация леса.
Ведущий:
Покатился Колобок по дорожке
Помогают ему резвые ножки.
По тропинке вниз скатился
Да в лесочке очутился.
Выбегает колобок. Он находит морковку и с интересом разглядывает её. Навстречу ему скачет зайчик.Колобок прячет морковку за спину.
Заяц (поет)
Колобок, колобок,
У тебя румяный бок,
Ты в лесу один совсем,
Я тебя, пожалуй съем!
Колобок.
Ты не ешь меня, Косой
Я веселенький такой.
Песню лучше ты послушай,
И морковочку покушай.
Колобок вручает зайцу морковку. Заяц берет морковь и садится на край сцены.
Заяц.
Ладно, спой, я буду слушать.
Ведущий.
И запел наш колобок…
Колобок (поет):
Я — румяный Колобок!
Слаще даже, чем пирог,
Лучше коржика, ватрушки
И, конечно, лучше сушки.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Но вкуснее меня нет.
Заяц ест морковь, кивает под музыку головой, а Колобок, спев песню, внезапно убегает за правую кулису. Заяц, загрустив, перестает есть морковь.)
Ведущий.
Тут зайчата пробегали
И зайчишку повстречали.
Зайчонок 1
Что ты, заинька грустишь?
Зайчонок 2
На пенечке здесь сидишь?
Заяц.
Колобка я повстречал,
Он мне спел и убежал.
Зайчонок 3
Эй ты, спляшем мы давай
Зайчонок 4
Только ты не унывай!
Заяц и зайчата Танцуют танец Летка-Енка.
Заяц и зайчата (хором)
Да, сллясали мы немного,
Ну, пора нам в путь дорогу.
(Зайчата убегают за левую кулису)
Ведущий.
Убежал наш Колобок.
Вдруг навстречу Серый Волк.
Ходит злой, зубами щелк.
Волк. 
Я бедный, бедный волк,
Зубами щелк да щелк.
По лесу бежал.
Добычу искал.
Я весь лес обошел,
Но еды не нашёл.
Волк останавливается посреди сцены и гладит голодное брюхо. Справа выбегает Колобок.
Колобок:
Здравствуй, Серый,
Как дела?
Что ты грустный.
Волк:
Ой, еда!
Широко раскинув лапы хочет напасть на Колобка.
Колобок:
Да, еда большое дело!
За меня берись ты смело.
Только песенку свою
Для тебя я, дай спою!
Волк садится на край сцены.
Ведущий.
И запел наш колобок.
Колобок.
Я — румяный Колобок,
Слаще даже, чем пирог,
Лучше коржика, ватрушки
И, конечно, лучше сушки.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Но вкуснее меня нет.
Волк разглядывает Колобка, обнюхивает его.
Волк:
Песню ты поешь отлично.
Сам румяный, симпатичный.
Мне секрет скорей открой: 
Ты с начинкою какой?
Колобок:
Да какой же тут секрет?!
Никакой начинки нет.
Волк (разочарованно):
Ни-ка-кой? Совсем пустой?
Я с начинкою мясной
Обожаю колобки.
Ну, чего стоишь? Беги,
Да и мне пора. На ужин
Ты мне, Колобок, не нужен.
(Убегает.)
Ведущий.
Покатился Колобок,
Так и видел его Волк.
Вдруг навстречу – сам Медведь, 
Перестали птицы петь. 
Тяжело он та шагает,
Гнет кусты и все ломает.
Медведь (поёт):
Я по лесу брожу,
Ягоды ищу.
Я всю зиму лежал,
Только лапу сосал.
Сяду на пенёк,
Отдохну чуток,
Песню допою
И опять пойду.
Медведь присаживается на пенек. Весело выбегает колобок и подбегает к нему.
Колобок:
Здравствуй, Мишенька, дружок!
Медведь хочет встать .
Медведь (грозно)
Съем тебя я, Колобок
Колобок успокаивает Медведя и усаживает его на место.
Колобок.
Успокойся, косолапый.
Ну зачем тебе мучное?
Ягод много есть в лесу, 
Хочешь, мигом принесу?
Ты устал и отдохни,
На пенечке посиди.
Медведь.
Да, от ягод польза есть,
Может быть тебя мне съесть?
Но мне лень,
Я так устал,
Долго ягоды искал.
Колобок.
Отдыхай, а я спою,
Слушай песенку мою!
Ведущий.
И запел наш колобок.
Колобок.
Я — румяный Колобок,
Слаще даже, чем пирог,
Лучше коржика, ватрушки
И, конечно, лучше сушки.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Но вкуснее меня нет!
Медведь:
Песню ты поешь отлично.
Да и сам ты симпатичный.
Тайну мне свою открой:
Ты с начинкою какой?!
И тогда тебя я съем...
Колобок:
Без начинки я совсем.
Медведь (мечтательно):
Жаль! А я люблю малинку
Иль медовую начинку.
Поищу другой я ужин,
Ты мне, Колобок, не нужен.
(Уходит.)
Ведущий:
Покатился Колобок,
Колобок — румяный бок.
А в лесу Лиса гуляла,
Там цветочки собирала.
Лиса (поёт):
С детства знает ребятня
Нет покоя от меня.
Я тихонько подкрадусь,
Никому не покажусь.
Всех могу я обхитрить,
Мне без этого не жить.
Рыжим хвостиком махну,
Колобка я обману.

Здравствуй, милый Колобок,
Колобок, румяный бок
Спой-ка мне, дружок,
(Обращаясь к зрителям:)
Песенку его послушаю,
А потом возьму и скушаю.
Ведущий:
На пенек певец взобрался,
Для Лисицы так старался!
Колобок:
Я — румяный Колобок,
Слаще даже, чем пирог,
Лучше коржика, ватрушки
И, конечно, лучше сушки.
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Но вкуснее меня нет.
Лиса:
Как приятно тебя слушать!
А еще приятней скушать.
Да и сам ты, как картинка,
Из чего твоя начинка?
(Мечтательно.)
Из куриных потрошков
Или шустрых петушков?
Колобок: 
Без начинки я, простой…
Лиса:
Так зачем ты мне такой?
Зря с тобою я болтала,
Только время потеряла.
До свидания, дружок.
(Уходит.)
Ведущий:
Приуныл наш Колобок.
Путешествовать устал, 
И по дому заскучал.
Декорация деревни. Колобок подходит к домику.

Колобок:
Дедушка и бабушка, 
Бедные мои,
Как же без меня вы там 
В домике одни?
Останавливается, задумавшись. Из домика медленно выходят Дед и Баба.
Дед и Баба.
Где наш чудный колобок, 
Колобок, румяный бок?
Он бы нас развеселил,
Молочка бы нам налил.
Дед и баба садятся на лавку. Сидят, сложив руки, грустят, задумались. Колобок весело подпрыгивает, увидев бабушку и дедушку)
Колобок.
Здравствуй баба!
Здравствуй, дед!
Обошел я целый свет!
Надоело мне гулять!
Баба и Дед обрадовались, поднимаются с лавки и бросаются навсречу Колобку)
Дед.
Наш веселый колобок,
Колобок – румяный бок.
Он вернулся к нам домой,
Сам румяненький такой!
Баба.
Ох, как рады мы тебе,
Благодарны мы судьбе.
Будем вместе поживать,
Станем песни распевать!
Выходят все участники сказки. Поют.
Хор.
Мы вам сказку показали
Без разлуки и печали.
Сказка ложь, да в ней намек,
Каждому из нас урок.
Вы почаще приходите,
В сказку с нами заходите.
Будем мы играть для вас.
Вы наш зритель, просто класс!

----------

alla-mus (05.04.2016), Лилия60 (09.01.2019), мазурка (11.10.2020)

----------


## Ymisha

Репка
(музыкальная сказка для младшей группы)
Ведущий. Посадил дед репку. Выросла репка большая пребольшая.
Пошел дед репку тянуть.
(выходит дед)
Дед. Наш любимый огород, репка там моя растет.
         Крепкая, крепкая, репка моя, репка.
                                (Подходит к репке, начинает тянуть)
Хор. Тянет-потянет, вытянуть не может.
         Тянет-потянет, вытянуть не может.
Ведущий. Позвал Дед Бабку.
Дед. Бабка, иди сюда!  (выходит Бабка)
Бабка. Что случилось, старый дед?
Дед. Вот поспела репка. Не могу ее тянуть – сидит она крепко.
Хор. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
         Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
Ведущий. Позвала Бабка Внучку.
Бабка. Внучка, иди сюды!
Внучка. Хороша я, Внучка, Веселая штучка.
             Вот я репку потяну, Бабе с Дедом помогу.
Хор. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
         Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
Ведущий. Позвала Внучка Жучку.
Внучка. Жучка, ко мне.
Жучка. Кто зовет меня? Значит я нужна.
            Я ведь все могу. Вам конечно помогу. Тяв!
Хор. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
         Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
Ведущий. Позвала Жучка Кошку.
Жучка. Кис-кис-кис…
Кошка. Посмотрите на меня – Кошка очень хороша.
             Репку вкусную люблю, помогать бегу, бегу.
Хор. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
         Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
Ведущий. Позвала кошка мышку.
Кошка. Мышка, иди к нам.
Мышка. Все зовут меня малышка. Представляюсь вам, друзья.
             Хоть и маленькая мышка, но спешу на помощь я!
Хор. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
         Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
          Тянут-потянут, вытянули репку!
Все.    Репка выросла у нас, наша репка просто класс!
           Кто ту репку соберет – тот нигде не пропадет!

За нотами в личку:)))

----------


## Боярыня-Морозова

Добрый день! Хочу поделиться муз. сказкой "Кошкин дом"
Тили- тили- тили бом,
Был у кошки новый дом
Ставенки резные,
Окошки расписные,
А кругом широкий двор
С четырёх сторон забор
Про богатый Кошкин дом
Мы и сказку заведём.
КОТЯТА
Тётя, тётя кошка
Выгляни в окошко
Есть хотят котята
Ты живёшь богато
Обогрей немножко
Тётя, тётя кошка.
КОТ
Кто тут стучится у ворот
Я старый дворник Васька – кот
КОТЯТА
Мы Кошкины племянники
КОТ
Вот дам я вам на пряники.
У нас племянников не счесть
И всем охота пить и есть.
КОТЯТА
Скажи – кА нашей тётке
Мы круглые сиротки
Скажи своей хозяйке
КОТ
Пошли вы попрошайки.
Небось, хотите сливок
Вот я вам по загривок
КОШКА
С кем говорил ты старый кот
Привратник мой Василий
КОТ
Котята были у ворот
Поесть они просили
КОШКА
Какой позор сама была
Котёнком я когда–то
Тогда в соседние дома
Не лазили котята
Чего от нас они хотят
Бездельники и плуты
Для голодающих котят
Есть в городе приюты.
КОТЯТА
Тётя, тётя кошка
Выгляни в окошко
Есть хотят котята
Ты живёшь богато
КОШКА
Нет от племянников житья
Топить их в речке надо
Добро пожаловать друзья
Я вам сердечно рада.
ПЕТУХ
Мы к вам явились впятером
Взглянуть на ваш чудесный дом
КУРИЦА
О нём весь город говори
КОШКА
Мой дом всегда для вас открыт
Здесь у меня столовая
Вся мебель в ней дубовая
Вот это стул на нём сидят
Вот это стол за ним едят
СВИНЬЯ
Вот это стол на нём сидят
КОЗА
Вот это стул его едят
КОШКА
Вы ошибаетесь друзья
Совсем не то сказала я
Зачем вам стулья наши есть
На них вы можете присесть
Есть мебель не съедобно
Сидеть на ней удобно
КОЗА
Сказать по правде мы с козлом,
Есть, не привыкли за столом.
КОЗЁЛ
Мы любим на свободе
Обедать в огороде
СВИНЬЯ
А посади свинью за стол
Я ноги положу на стол
ПЕТУХ
Вот потому о вас идёт дурная слава
В какую комнату ведёт вот эта дверь направо
КОШКА
Направо шкаф мои друзья
Я вешаю в нём платья
Налево спаленка моя
С лежанкой и кроватью
ПЕТУХ
А это что?
КОШКА
Обновка.
Стальная мышеловка.
Мышей ловить я не люблю
Я мышеловкой их ловлю
Коты на родине моей не мастера ловить мышей
Я из семьи заморской
Мой прадед кот ангорский
Подай Василий верхний свет
И покажи его портрет
КОЗЁЛ
Как он пушист
ПЕТУХ
Как он хорош
КОШКА
Он на меня чуть–чуть похож
Закрой Василий ты окно
Уже становится темно
Две стеариновых свечи
Зажги для нас в столовой
Да разведи огонь в печи
КОТ
Пожалуйста, готово
КОШКА
А здесь моя гостиная
Столы и зеркала
Купила пианино я
У одного осла
КОЗЁЛ
Почтенная хозяйка
Ты спой нам и сыграй-ка
КУРИЦА
Пускай Петух споёт с тобой
Хвалиться не удобно
Ведь у него прекрасный слух
И голос бесподобный
ПЕТУХ
Пою я чаще по утрам
Проснувшись на рассвете
Но если так угодно вам
Спою я с вами вместе
КОЗА
Слушай дурень перестань
Есть хозяйскую герань
КОЗЁЛ
Ты попробуй очень вкусно
Точно лист жуёшь капустный
Вот ещё горшок
Съешь и ты такой цветок
СВИНЬЯ
Бесподобно браво-браво
КУРИЦА
Брависсимо
КОЗЁЛ
Спойте что-нибудь
КОШКА
Нет, давайте танцевать
Я для вас на пианино 
Котельён смогу сыграть
КОЗЁЛ
Нет, хочу галоп козлиный
КОЗА
Козью пляску на лугу
ПЕТУХ
Петушиный танец звонкий
Мне, пожалуйста, сыграй
СВИНЬЯ
Мне дружок - три поросёнка
КУРИЦА
Вальс куриный де-валяй
КОШКА
Не могу, я вам простите
Угодить для вас зараз
Вы пляшите что хотите
Лишь бы был весёлый пляс
КОТЯТА
Тётя, тётя кошка
 Выгляни в окошко
Ты пусти нас ночевать
Положи нас на кровать
Если нет кровати
Ляжем на полати
Обогрей немножко
Тётя, тётя кошка.
КУРИЦА
Какой прекрасный был приём
ПЕТУХ
Какой чудесный Кошкин дом
КУРИЦА
Уютней право нет гнезда
ПЕТУХ
О, да
КОЗЁЛ
Какая вкусная герань
КОЗА
Да, что ты дурень перестань
СВИНЬЯ
Прощай, хозяюшка, хрю, хрю 
Я от души благодарю
Прошу вас в воскресенье
К себе на день рожденье
КУРИЦА
А я прошу вас в среду
Пожаловать к обеду
А мы попросим вас прийти
КОЗА
Во вторник, вечером, к шести
Так не забудьте же, я жду
КОШКА
Друзья, спасибо, что пришли
ВСЕ
Мы чудно время провели
КОШКА
Спасибо за компанию
ПЕТУХ
Прощайте, до свидания
БОБРЫ
Тили – тили – тили - тили
Тили – тили – тили – бом
Загорелся Кошкин дом
СКВОРЕЦ
Эй, пожарники – бобры
Разбирайте топоры
Эй, пожарная бригада
Поторапливаться надо
Не мешайте ротозеи
Расходитесь поскорее
Что устроили базар
Тут не ярмарка, пожар
Растащить заборы нужно
БОБРЫ
Ну – кА сильно
Ну – кА дружно
КОШКА
Погоди старик бобёр
Погоди ломать забор
Дом от пламени спасите
Наши вещи выносите
Попроси-ка их Василий
Чтобы мебель выносили
БОБРЫ
Не спасёте вы добра
Вам себя спасать пора
КОШКА
Мне ковров персидских жалко
БОБРЫ
Торопись, ударит балка
И комод ты не спасёшь
И сама ты пропадёшь
СКВОРЕЦ
Берегитесь, рухнет крыша
СВИНЬЯ
Что такое я не слышу
БОБРЫ
Разбегайтесь кто – куда
КУРИЦА
Куд – куда, куд – куда
ПЕТУХ
Вот и рухнул Кошкин дом
КОЗЁЛ
Погорел со всем добром
КОШКА
Где теперь мы будем жить
КОТ
Что я буду сторожить
СКВОРЕЦ
Потрудились мы не даром
Дружно справились с пожаром
Дом как видите сгорел
Но зато весь город цел
КОШКА
Ах, кума моя соседка
Сердобольная наседка
Нет теперь у нас жилья
Где ютиться буду я.
И Василий, мой привратник
Ты впусти нас в свой курятник
КУРИЦА
Я бы рада и сама приютить тебя кума
Но мой муж дрожит от злости
Если к нам приходят в гости
ПЕТУХ
Ко-ко-ко кукареку
Нет покоя старику
Спать ложусь я вместе с вами
А встаю я с петухами.
КУРИЦА
Слышишь, злится мой петух
У него отличный слух
КОШКА
А зачем же в эту среду
Ты звала меня к обеду
КУРИЦА
Я звала не навсегда, 
И сегодня не среда
Ой, и в доме тесновато
У меня растут цыплята
Молодые петушки
Драчуны, озорники
Хулиганы, забияки
Целый день проводят в драке
Вон смотри дерутся снова
ЦЫПЛЯТА 
Кукареку, бей любого
КУРИЦА
Ах, разбойники – злодеи
Уходи, кума скорее
Если вновь начнётся бой
Попадёт и нам с тобой
ЦЫПЛЯТА 
Эй, держи кота и кошку
Дай им проса на дорожку
Рви у кошки и кота 
Пух и перья из хвоста
Пусть не ходят к нам во двор
Вот и весь наш разговор
КОТ
Ох, не весело бездомным 
По дворам скитаться тёмным
КОЗЁЛ
Ты с ума сошла коза
Бьёшь десяткою туза
КОЗА
Что ворчишь ты бестолковый 
Бью десяткою бубновой
Бубны козыри у нас
КОЗЁЛ
Бубны были в прошлый раз
А теперь наш козырь крести
КОЗА
Пропади ты с ними вместе
Надоело мне игра
Да и спать уже пора
Что–то за день я устала
КОЗЁЛ
Нет, начнём игру сначала
Кто останется из нас
В дураках на этот раз
КОЗА
И без карт я это знаю
КОЗЁЛ
Эй, потише, забодаю
КОЗА
Борода твоя длинна
Да не выросли рога
У меня длиннее вдвое 
Живо справлюсь я с тобою
Ты уж лучше не шути
КОШКА
Эй, хозяюшка впусти
Это я и Вася – дворник
Ты звала к себе во вторник
Долго ждать мы не могли
Раньше времени пришли
КОЗА
Добрый вечер я вам рада
Только что от нас вам надо
КОШКА
На дворе и дождь и снег
Ты пусти нас на ночлег
КОЗА
Нет кровати в нашем доме
КОШКА
Можем спать и на соломе
Не жалей для нас угла
КОЗА
Вы спросите у козла
КОТ
Что ты скажешь нам сосед
КОЗА
Говори, что места нет
КОЗЁЛ
Мне Коза сейчас сказала
Что у нас тут места мало
КОШКА
Ой, как тяжко жить без крова
До свиданья, апчхи…
КОЗА
Будь здорова
ПОРОСЯТА
Я – свинья и ты свинья
Все мы братья свиньи
Нынче дали нам друзья 
Целый чан вопиньи
Мы по лавочкам сидим
Из лоханочек едим
Ай, люли, ай, люли
Целый чан вопиньи
Ешьте, чавкайте, дружней
Братья поросята
Мы похожи на свиней
Хоть ещё ребята
Наши хвостики крючком,
 Наши рыльца пятачком
Ай, люли, ай, люли
Наши рыльца пятачком
КОТ
Вот как весело поют
Мы нашли с  тобой приют
Постучимся к ним в окошко
СВИНЬЯ
Кто стучится?
КОТ
Кот и кошка
КОШКА
Ты впусти меня свинья
Я осталась без жилья
СВИНЬЯ
Нам самим тут места мало
Повернуться негде стало
Есть просторнее дома
Постучись туда кума
КОШКА
Обошли мы целый свет
Но нигде приюта нет
КОТЁНОК 1
Ах, кот Василий – это ты
С тобою тётя кошка 

КОТЁНОК 2
А мы весь день до темноты
Стучались к вам в окошко
КОТЁНОК 1
Ты не открыл для нас вчера
Калитки старый дворник
КОТ
Какой я дворник без двора
Я нынче беспризорник
КОШКА
Простите, если я была
 Пред вами виновата
Теперь наш двор сгорел до тла
Пустите нас котята
КОТЁНОК 1
Ну что поделать, в дождь и снег
Нельзя же быть без крова
Кто сам просился на ночлег
Скорей поймёт другого
Да ведь у нас убогий дом
Ни печки нет, ни крыши
Почти под небом мы живём
КОТЁНОК 2
А пол прогрызли мыши
КОТ
А мы, ребята, вчетвером
Авось починим старый дом
Я и печник, и плотник
И на мышей охотник
КОТЁНОК 1
Нет у нас подушки, нет и одеяла
КОТЁНОК 2
Жмёмся мы друг к дружке
Чтоб теплее стало
КОШКА
Спать мне хочется, нет мочи
Наконец нашла я дом
Буду спать, спокойной ночи
Тили, тили, тили,
Тили, бом
ВЕДУЩАЯ
Тили, тили, тили, бом
Погорел у кошки дом
И идёт у нас молва
Кошка старая жива
У племянников живёт
Домоседкою слывёт
Ловит в погребе мышей
Дома нянчит малышей
Скоро вырастут сиротки
Станут больше старой тётки
Тесно жит им вчетвером
Нужно строить новый дом

----------

мазурка (11.10.2020)

----------


## Ymisha

*Там, на неведомых дорожках…*Развлечение на улице  по мотивам произведений А.С.Пушкина
Ведущий.    Здравствуйте, ребята! Много лет назад  6 июня родился  великий русский  писатель и поэт Александр Сергеевич Пушкин.  В этом году исполнилось ..... лет со дня его рождения. Сегодня мы собрались здесь для того, чтобы вспомнить его замечательные стихи и сказки. Какие сказки Пушкина вы знаете? (Ответы детей)
Вы хотели бы побывать в мире сказок Пушкина, в волшебном Лукоморье? А чтобы попасть в сказочную страну Лукоморье, нужно вспомнить волшебные строчки из сказки Пушкина. Я начну, а вы мне помогайте. Только не забудьте, что это слова не простые,  поэтому говорить их нужно тоже необычно, а таинственно, волшебно…
У лукоморья дуб зеленый
(звучит музыка);
Златая цепь на дубе том:
И днем и ночью кот ученый
Все ходит по цепи кругом;
Идет направо - песнь заводит, 
Налево - сказку говорит.
Там чудеса: там леший бродит, 
Русалка на ветвях сидит;
Там на неведомых дорожках 
Следы невиданных зверей;
Избушка там на курьих ножках 
Стоит без окон, без дверей…

Выходит Кот учёный.

    Кот ученый. Мур-р-р-р! Здравствуйте , ребята!!
    Ведущий. Здравствуй, а ты кто?
    Кот. Я тот самый кот, который живет у лукоморья под дубом и знает много песен и сказок.
    Ведущий. А где же твоя цепь золотая?
    Кот. Когда я отправился к вам в гости, я попросил Бурого волка и Русалку посторожить мою цепь. Нёс я вам подарок от белочки – орешки с золотыми скорлупками… Путь был не близкий, устал я в дороге и прилёг отдохнуть, да и заснул… А когда проснулся, то увидел, что орешки кто-то забрал… Что же теперь делать, где мне их искать?
Выбегает Леший. Почесывается, пристает к детям, подбегает к коту.
    Ведущий. Это что еще за чудо?
Леший. Леший я. Из Лукоморья. Что, не ждали меня? И всегда так. Все меня боятся, никто меня не любит, в гости никто не позовёт. А в лесу-то мне надоело, скучно, каждый день одно и то же. Подходит к коту, щекочет его. 
У-тю-тю, ты мой котик,
Пушистый животик.
Чего стоишь-то невесел,
Усы свои развесил.

Кот. Украли у меня подарок для ребят.
Леший. Это какой такой подарок?
Кот. Орешки от белочки.
Леший. Это такие красивые, с золотыми скорлупками?
Кот. А ты откуда знаешь? Уж не ты ли их похитил?
Леший. Ну-ну! Ты потише! Похитил… Не похитил, а шел-шел, и нашел!!! И теперь они мои! Я их так спрятал, что никто не найдет!!! Ведь чтобы найти белочкин подарок надо пройти трудные испытания, быть находчивым, наблюдательным, много знать и уметь. А разве эти малявки справятся?
Кот. А ты сам проверь. Хоть маленькую подсказку дай. 
Леший. Ну ладно, проверим. Вот вам записочка…. А дальше все зависит от вас! 
Отдает записку и убегает.
Кот. Ну что ребята, вы готовы отправиться вместе со мной в путешествие по Лукоморью? Тогда давайте прочитаем записку:

Записка1. Идите по неведомой дорожке по невиданным следам. Нарисуйте невиданного зверя, который оставил эти следы.

Ребята вместе с ведущим и с котом идут по дорожке, где нарисованы следы, рисуют зверя мелом на асфальте. Следы приводят их к избушке на курьих ножках.




Избушка на курьих ножках.
Выходит Баба Яга.
Баба Яга. Фу – фу, русским духом запахло. Ах, ох, кто пожаловал, чего надобно.
Ребята рассказывают о Лешем и его задании. Баба Яга рассматривает рисунки.
- Да, зверюга этот вчера ко мне прибегал, принес послание от Лешего. Только просто так я его вам не отдам, сначала порадуйте бабулю. Страсть как люблю стихи Александра Пушкина слушать! А вы то знаете такие?
Ведущая. Конечно, Баба Яга, знаем. Присядь, отдохни.
Баба Яга. Ну что ж, сяду на пенёк,
Отдохну чуток.
А вы, ребятня,
Читайте стихи Пушкина для меня!!!
Дети читают стихи. Баба Яга комментирует.
Баба Яга. Порадовали вы меня, весело на душе стало. Поиграйте со мной в мою любимую игру.
Игра «Жмурки» (Бабе Яге завязывают глаза, ребятам дают колокольчик. По звуку колокольчика Баба Яга ловит детей.)
После игры Баба Яга хвалит детей, отдаёт им записку.
Записка 2. Волшебный клубочек
Укатился в лесочек.
По ниточке идите
Приключения ищите.

Дети находят ниточку и идут туда, куда она ведет.

В гостях у царя Дадона.
Царь Дадон. Я царь Дадон,
Привет, друзья!
С молоду был грозен я,
И соседям то и дело
Наносил обиды смело.
Но теперь я постарел,
Отдохнуть я захотел
И покой себе устроить.
Сказки слушать я люблю.
Потому и вам велю – 
Вы мне сказку покажите,
Старика повеселите.
Дети показывают сценки по мотивам сказок Пушкина.

Царь Дадон. Очень я доволен,
Буду благосклонен.
Просите чего хотите!
Дети просят записку, царь отдает ее.
Записка 3. На глазах у всей столицы
Петушок спорхнул со спицы.
В лапках ленточки держал,
Их по ветру разбросал.
Если ленточки найти, 
Будет легче вам в пути.

На ветках деревьев развешаны ленточки, ребята идут, ориентируясь на них.

Батька Черномор.
- Что, узнали вы меня?
(ответы детей)
-Зачем пожаловали? (ответы детей)
-Что ж, помочь сумею я, только сначала вы мне помогите. Читал я сказки, как вдруг налетел ветер и разорвал все странички, все запутал. Помогите мне разобраться.
Дети собирают разрезанные стихотворения.

•	Ветер по морю гуляет
И кораблик подгоняет.
Он бежит себе в волнах
На раздутых парусах.

•	Белка песенки поёт
Да орешки всё грызёт,
А орешки не простые
Все скорлупки золотые.

Черномор благодарит детей, отдает им записку.
Записка4. Ты волна моя, волна,
Ты гульлива и вольна.
Приведи ребят туда,
Где волшебство их ждет всегда.

Волшебный сундучок.
Дети находят сундучок. Кот ученый находит рядом конверт с вопросами.
1.	Сколько лет рыбачил старик в сказке про золотую рыбку? («Ровно тридцать лет и три года».) 
2.	Сколько раз за всю сказку ходил он на берег моря? (Шесть.)
3.	Какие сказочные герои Пушкина живут под водой? (Золотая рыбка — «Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке», тридцать три богатыря — «Сказка о царе Салтане...», черти — «Сказка о попе и о работнике его Балде»,  русалка — «Руслан и Людмила».)
4.	К какому из героев обращены слова: «Да вот веревкой хочу море морщить, да вас, проклятое племя, корчить...»? (Балда — черту.)
5.	Кто вспомнит, какие состязания были у бесенка с Балдой? (Кто быстрее обежит вокруг моря, кто дальше бросит палку, кто дальше пронесет кобылу.) 
6.	За какую плату работал Балда у попа? (В год за три щелчка по лбу.)
7.	 Какими словами Балды сопровождалась плата? («Не гонялся бы ты, поп, за дешевизной».)
8.	Из одной ли сказки: 
Царь Дадон и шамаханская царица? (Да)
Царевна Лебедь и семь богатырей? (Нет)
Королевич Елисей и мертвая царевна? (Да)
Князь Гвидон и злая мачеха? (Нет)
Попадья и золотая рыбка? (Нет)
Царь Салтан и тридцать три богатыря? (Да)

КОНКУРС «ЧЬИ ВЕЩИ?»
Ученый Кот  открывет сундучок и достает оттуда записку
 «Угадайте, чьи это вещи?»  Поочередно достает предметы, дети угадывают. 
Разбитое корыто? (Старуха)
Невод? (Старик)
Белочка? (Князь Гвидон)
Говорящее зеркало? (Злая Царица-мачеха)
Золотой петушок? (Царь Дадон)
Дубовый лук? (Князь Гвидон)
Прялка? (Старуха из «Сказки о рыбаке и рыбке», три девицы из «Сказки о царе Салтане»)
Яблоко (Злая Царица-мачеха)
Орешки золотые (Белочка)

Кот ученый.  Ребята, а ведь именно эти орешки и нес я вам в подарок. Ну Леший, запрятал куда. А вы ребята молодцы, справились со всеми испытаниями. А теперь и угоститься можно. 
Кот угощает детей, прощается с ними.Уходит.

----------

ТВЕРИЧАНКА (20.05.2020)

----------


## Лена Ванюшка

*ГУСИ-ЛЕБЕДИ *  
Театрализованное представление по мотивам русской народной сказки
Для старшей и подготовительной к школе групп

Ведущий. Здравствуйте, дети! Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! Сегодня в нашем театре вас ожидает много чудес -без них не обходится ни одна сказка. Вот и сейчас я слышу таинственные звуки... (Звучит вступление к «Песенке дядюшки Ау» - приложение 1). Может быть, чудеса начнутся именно с этой музыки?
Появляется старичок - дядюшка Ау.
Дядюшка Ау. Здравствуйте!
Ведущий. Здравствуй! Кто ты, дедушка?
Дядюшка Ау. Ау.
Ведущий. Ты что, кого-то ищешь?
Дядюшка Ау. Да нет... Это вы, похо¬же, меня ждали-искали.
Ведущий. Вообще-то мы ждали чудо. А появился ты. Как же тебя зовут?
Дядюшка Ау. Ау.
Ведущий. Опять ты зовешь кого-то... Я ничего не понимаю. Может быть, вы, ребята, что-нибудь поняли? Как его зовут?
Дети. Ау, дядюшка Ау.
Дядюшка Ау исполняет первый куплет песни (приложение 1). Предлагает детям спеть вместе с ним второй и третий куплеты песни. Дети поют.
Ведущий. Дядюшка Ау, а сказка уже началась?
Дядюшка Ау. Какая сказка?
Ведущий. «Гуси-лебеди». В программе написано, что сегодня будет сказка...
Дядюшка Ау. Ах, сказка... Это пожалуйста!
Жил-был царь Ватута.
Вот и вся сказка тута.
Ведущий. Это очень маленькая сказка. Так неинтересно...
Дядюшка Ау. Я и побольше сказочку знаю.
Жили-были два павлина -
Вот и сказки середина.
Жили-были два гуся -
Вот и сказка вся.
Ведущий. Экий ты, дедушка, шутник! Да и мы не лаптем щи хлебаем - все про тебя знаем. Ты нам не сказку рассказывал, а присказку.
Дядюшка Ау. Верно.
Да ведь без присказки сказки,
Что без полозьев салазки!
А наша сказка впереди...
Артисты готовы?
А зрители-родители?
А суфлеры-дирижеры?
Звенит звонок, заливается -
Наш спектакль начинается!
Звучит музыка
Ведущий Ведущий (на фоне музыки). 
В некотором царстве,
В некотором государстве 
Жили — были мать с отцом 
В светлом домике с крыльцом. 
Двое деток с ними жили, 
Их родители любили: 
Доченька – Машенька 
Да сынок - Ванюшка. 
Уж любила Маша братца, 
Утром встанет умываться, 
Сказку добрую ведёт 
Или песенку поёт
 (Дети, исполняющие эти роли, выходят на середину зала) 
РОДИТЕЛИ. 
Мы на ярмарку поедем 
Подарки покупать 
Вы друг друга берегите, 
Ни куда не уходите! 
Маша: С Ваней стану я ирать
Вас мы будем дома ждать 
Мать и отец. 
Эй, лошадка, нас в город вези,
Ты скорей, скорей иди.
Мы на ярмарку едем вдвоем.
Мы подарки домой привезем.
Появляется лошадка, родители садятся и уезжают.

Под русскую народную песню «Коробейники» дети исполняют импровизационную танцевально-яровую зарисовку «Ярмарка». Купцы и торговцы мимикой, жестами «расхваливают» свой товар - платки, украшения, посуду, игрушки, кружева, фрукты. Матушка и Батюшка выбирают подарки, складывают их в корзину. Вместе со всеми участниками инсценировки катаются на каруселях 
Ведущий. А на ярмарке чего только нет! И платки павлопосадские и оренбургские, и посуда расписная, и игрушки глиняные! Да и что за ярмарка без пляски да веселья? 
разыгрываются потешки:
Федя –медя –требуха,
Съел корову и быка,
И 15 поросят – 
Только хвостики висят.	
Пришли мы с нитками, пряжей,
Со всяким рукоделием.
С лентами, платками,
Узорчатыми кружевами.
Платочки шелковые,
Алые, голубые, лиловые.
А вот платки расписные. Посадские,
можно сказать даже царские.
	Идет девочка с самоваром.
Я иду, иду, иду,
Самовар в руках несу
Самовар в руках несу
Прибауточки пою.
Как Марфуша для Петра
Наварила, напекла,
92 блина, два корыта киселя,
50 пирогов – не найти едоков.
Выходят два мальчика.
Здравствуй, Ванечка,
Здравствуй, братец мой.
Расскажи, где ты бывал,
Расскажи, что ты видал.
По лужочку я шел,
Себе дудочку нашел,
Эта дудочка –дуда
Развеселая была.
Веселила меня 
На чужой стороне,
На зеленой полосе.
Я на дудочке играл,
Весь народ мне подпевал.
А еще я стал играть – 
Весь народ стал подпевать.	Семечки калены 
Раздают Алены.
Всем, всем, всем раздаем
И всем сдачи сдаем.
А у меня орешки калены,
Где же вы, девушки хвалены.
Батюшка. Аи, тари-тари-тари,
Куплю Маше янтари.
Останутся деньги -
Куплю Маше серьги.
Останутся пятаки – 
Куплю Маше башмаки.
Останутся грошики -
Куплю Маше ложки!
Матушка. А баиньки- баиньки,
Купим сыну валенки.
Наденем на ноженьки -
Пустим по дороженьке.
Будет наш сынок ходить -
Новы валенки носить.
Ведущий. Накупили Матушка с Батюшкой товару всякого. Погрузили товар в короба и корзины да и отправились домой.   .  А тем временем…
Из- за домика выходят Машенька и Ванечка.
Маша. Милый братец мой, послушай,
Поиграй один, Ванюша.
Здесь на травке посиди 
И никуда не уходи 
Машенька уходит за домик.
ТАНЕЦ С ЦВЕТАМИ (СР.ГР.)
Ведущий. А беда уж на пути от беды - то не уйти!
Гуси - лебеди летят, Ваню унести хотят 
(вылетают гуси - лебеди)
Гуси Вы за мною все летите
         И по сторонам смотрите
        Чтоб для Бабушки Яги
        Мы добычу принесли
Га - га - га - га, га - га - га
Мальчик ладный у крыльца
Мы мальчишку украдём
И к хозяйке принесём, (забирают Ваню и улетают)
Ведущая. Только все их и видали Гуси в небо и пропали (гуси улетают) 

Гуси-лебеди (мальчики подготовительной к школе группы) «уносят» Ванюшку.
Вернулась Маша, видит – братца нету. Девочка плачет, смотрит по сторонам, в отчаянье мечется по лугу. Только перышко лебединое рядом с домом нашла. 
Маша. Ваня, Ваня отзовись
Где ты братик покажись 
Ведущая: Маша Ваню не нашла
По дорожке побрела 
Маша Братца надо мне найти 
Буду спрашивать в пути 
Бросилась Маша догонять их. Бежала, бежала, видит: молочная речка, кисельные берега.
Девочки исполняют танец «Молочная речка»
Маша. Уважаемая речка,
Ты скажи хотя б словечко. 
Гуси мимо пролетали? 
Может, что - гоготали? 
Речка: Про гусей тебе скажу, 
Чем могу, тем помогу 
Только выпей киселька, 
да попробуй молочка!
Маша Что ты, речка, я спешу,
Может, после посижу. 
Речка: За такое воспитание
Получай же наказанье.
Не скажу, как не проси,
Лучше сразу уходи.
Ведущая:: Речку Маша перешла,
К лесу зелену пошла. 
Вот и яблонька лесная, 
Ветки до земли склоняет. 
ДЕВОЧКИ-«ЯБЛОЧКИ»  И ЯБЛОНЯ ТАНЦУЮТ 
Маша     Здравствуй, дерево лесное! 
Яблонька  Здравствуй, Маша, что с тобою? 
Маша: Целый день гусей ищу, 
Братца я спасти хочу. 
Гуси мимо пролетали? 
Может, что - то гоготали? 
Яблонька: Успокойся, отдохни,
Подо мною посиди! 
Расскажу я всё, как есть, 
Только плод мой надо съесть. 
Скушай яблочко, мой свет, 
Благодарствуй за обед! 
Маша: Нет, лесные я не ем,
Кислый вкус известен всем. 
Яблонька: Что ж, ты яблочка не хочешь?
Так ищи сама, как сможешь! 
Я же просто помолчу 
И общаться не хочу! 
 Побежала девочка дальше. Вдруг видит стоит печка. А рядом хозяюшка тесто месит - пирожки печь собирается...
Хозяюшка. Тесто в руки я возьму
Пирожки я напеку.
Тесто у меня из поля
Вкусное ржаное.
Танец хозяюшки с пирожками.
Хозяюшка «сажают» пирожки печку
Хозяюшка. Печка, ух, стоит,
Из печи дым валит,
А в печи, а в печи,
Пироги горячи.
Ух, поднялись,
Ух, испеклись. 
Ух, ух, ух….
Маша. Уважаемая печка,
Ты скажи хотя б словечко. 
Гуси мимо пролетали? 
Может, что - то гоготали? 
Хозяюшка. Здравствуй милая девчушка, скушай-ка мою ватрушку
Расскажу я всё, как есть, но ватрушку надо съесть! 
Маша: Что вы, что вы, я спешу! 
Хозяюшка.Ну, тогда я не скажу! 
Ведущая: Долго бегала девочка по полям, по лесам, совсем с ног сбилась.  Вдруг видит….
(Баба Яга танцует и поет под музыку  «Топ-топ»)
Б.Я. У Бабуси, у Ягуси
Нет подруг и нет друзей.
И по этой по причине
Завела себе гусей
Ну-ка, Ваня, покажись.
Ну-ка, Ваня, покружись
Здесь теперь ты будешь жить,
Мне, Яге, будешь служить.
Можешь в шишки поиграть,
Я устала, пойду спать.
Ведущая: И ушла Яга на печь.
	Ваня сел её стеречь.
Ваня.  Машенька, Машенька,
Ты меня найди.
Машенька, Машенька,
Ты меня спаси.
Не хочу в лесу я жить.
 Не хочу Яге служить.
Выбегает Машенька.
Маша  Я спасу тебя , Ванюша,
Только ты меня послушай.
Надо быстро нам бежать,
Может нас Яга догнать.
Схватила Маша братца - и бежать. А Баба Яга злится, гусей-лебедей в дорогу посылает.
Баба Яга.: Гуси, гуси!
Гуси: Га - га - га
Баба Яга: Веселитесь?
Гуси: Да - да - да
Баба Яга: Ну, летите все сюда.
Гуси: Серый волк под горой, не пускает нас домой.
Баба Яга: Ох, хорош у вас пастух!
Гуси:   Ух — ух — ух
Баба Яга (оглядывается): А где же ваша нянька?
Где же мальчик Ванька? 
Гуси: Ох, беда, беда, беда! 
Ох, глядели мы куда? 
Баба Яга: Вы в погоню снаряжайтесь
Да за Ваней отправляйтесь!
Полетели гуси — лебеди в погоню за Ваней и Машей.
Появляется дядюшка Ау. (Он следил за всем происходящим вместе со зрителями.)
Дядюшка Ау. Ох, ох, ох! Кто же теперь станет помогать этой девочке? Печка не захочет. И яблонька тоже не захочет... Ой, пропадут ребятки одни!
Ведущий. Ну почему же одни? Вон у нас помощников сколько. Не оставим Машу с Ванюшкой в беде? (Дети отвечают.) Скоро сказка сказывается, да не скоро дело делается... Торопится девочка, от гусей-лебедей укрыться хочет. 
Маша. Печка на пути стоит,
Из трубы дымок валит. 
(Маша  и Ваня подбегают к печке.) 
Маша (печке): Гуси - лебеди летят, 
Ваню отобрать хотят.
Печка, печка, помоги, 
От  беды убереги! 
Хозяюшка.: Поговорки о хлебе сначала скажите,
Пирожок мой откусите,
И в печку быстренько садитесь.
Ведущий. Одной девочке не справиться - гуси-лебеди уже близко. Пока она будет есть пирожок, мы вспомним поговорки о хлебе. Помогайте, ребята.
Дети называют знакомые поговорки и пословицы).
Ваня и Маша садятся в печь. Гуси пролетают мимо. 
Гуси: Нигде - нигде - нигде!
Ни тут! Ни там! Ни здесь! 
Домой дороженька долга! 
Га - га - га! Га - га - га! 
Ведущая: Крылья стаи зашумели, 
Гуси к дому полетели. 
Дети вылезли из печки, 
Сказав доброе словечко. 
Маша От беды ты нас спасла, 
Для мамы с папой сберегла.
Ведущий. Маша с братцем опять побежали. Стоит перед ними яблонька.
Видят - яблонька их ждёт, 
Клонит веточки, зовёт. 
Маша (яблоньке): Яблонька, укрой скорей,
Ты спаси нас от гусей. 
Гуси - лебеди летят, 
Ванечку отнять хотят. 
Яблоня: Спой мне песню и когда
Вы отведайте плода,
Помогу я вам тогда.
Ведущая: ……
ПЕСНЯ «ЯБЛОНЯ»
Ваня и Маша садятся под яблонъку, а она накрывает их веточками. Мимо пролетают гуси - лебеди.
Гуси: Гу - гу - гу! Ги - ги - ги!
Яблонька, нам помоги!
Ваню здесь ты не видала?
Яблоня:Если б видела – сказала.
Гуси улетают. Ваня и Уля вылезают из - под яблонъки.
Ведущая: Яблоньке ребятки поклонились,
Дальше в путь - дороженьку пустились. 
Пробежали лес, лужок, 
Вот и речки бережок. 
Только всё вдруг зашумело, 
Стая птичья налетела. 
Маша  (речке) Гуси - лебеди летят, 
Ваню отобрать хотят. 
Речка - реченька, водица, 
помоги же нам сестрица 
Спрячь для батюшки для мамы 
под крутым откосом самым 
Речка: Вы попейте молочка_
да вкусите киселька! 
Отгадайте 3 загадки
И садитесь под откос, 
чтоб никто вас не унес.
1-я девочка. Первая загадка:
Чистое, да не вода,
Клейкое, да не смола,
Белое, да не снег,
Сладкое, да не мед.
От рогатого берут -
Малым деткам дают.   (Молоко.)
2-я девочка. Вторая загадка:
Без рук, без ног,
А ворота отворяет.   (Ветер.)
Третья загадка:
Без крыльев летят,
Без ног бегут,
Без паруса плывут.   (Облака)
Ведущий. Правильно дети отгадали загадки? Прячьте скорее сестрицу с братцем - гуси-лебеди уже близко. (Девочки-реченьки накрывают Машу и Ванюшку белым шелковым полотнам)
Дети пьют молочко и садятся под откос. Мимо пролетают гуси - лебеди. 
Гуси: Га - га - га! Где - где - где! 
Скрылись брат с сестрой в воде. 
Рядом их нигде не видно, 
Как обидно, как обидно. 
Ведущая: Гуси рядом полетали. 
Да летать в округе стали.      
Гуси улетают
Дети речке поклонились 
Да в дороженьку пустились. 
Ведущий.  Прибежали они домой.
Маша  Ванечку умыла,
Вкусной кашей накормила.
Спать в кроватку положила, 
Быстро всё вокруг помыла.
Раздаётся звон бубенцов. 
Родители.  Эй , лошадка, домой нас вези,
Ты скорее, скорее иди,
Мы на ярмарке были вдвоем,
Мы подарки детишкам везем.
Родители остановились у дома, Маша с Ваней бегут к ним, обнимаются. 
Мать: Всё у вас благополучно? 
Может, дома было скучно? 
Отец: Привезли мы вам коврижки 
Да с картинками две книжки. 
Читайте, смотрите,
Но ТОЛЬКО не рвите. 
Ведущая:: Так они и поживают, 
горя и нужды не знают. 
Звонко песенки поют, 
но гусей к себе не ждут.
Ведущая:А где же да Дядюшка Ау? 
Дядюшка Ау. Туточки!
Свободной нету минуточки! 
Я все о чудесах помышляю –
Колдую, мечтаю и превращаю... 
Ведущий. А где же твое колдовство! Его и не видно.
Дядюшка Ау. Простите. Мне немного обидно, но вы его загораживаете.
У центральной стены стоит большая яблоня (эту роль исполняет взрослый). Под русскую народную песню «Уж ты сад, ты мой сад» яблоня угощает детей настоящими яблоками.
Дядюшка Ау. А вот и второе чудо (Открывается заслонка в печи) Чудо-печка, пеки для ребят пирожки! Не получается. Давайте все вместе...
Дети повторяют за ним: «Чудо-печка, пеки для ребят пирожки».
Дядюшка Ау достает из печи поднос с настоящими пирогами, угощает детей 
Ведущий. Спасибо тебе, печка, спасибо, яблонька! И тебе, дядюшка Ау, спасибо за чудеса необыкновенные. Жаль, что пришла пора прощаться. Приходите к нам в гости почаще - мы еще вас сказками порадуем, песнями да плясками потешим. Посидим рядком, поговорим ладком.
Яблоня. Красна песня ладом, а сказка складом.
Ведущий. Сказке конец, а кто слушал - молодец. 
Дядюшка Ау. И надо каждому молодцу 
С огорода по огурцу. 
Да пока вы сказку слушали, 
Огурцы на огороде зайцы скушали. 
Вот вам и не досталось! 
Все. До новых встреч!
ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ.

----------


## gadalka

все минусовки к песенкам на аудио касете она так и называется "РАССКАЖУ ВАМ СКАЗКУ" авторы А. И. Маршак и Я. И. Маршак и группа Московских артистов , сказка 1999г , а раскопала я её недавно, просто вслушалась и мне очень понравилось В ней на одной стороне сказка записана + , а на другой - записаны минусовки к песням главных героев

*«ТЕРЕМОК» поп опера*

Дети вбегают в зал.
ПЕСНЯ:
Одну смешную сказку, а может и не сказку.
А может не смешную, хотим вам рассказать.
Расскажем?
Да, расскажем!
А может быть, покажем?
Конечно же покажем!
Ну, будем начинать!
Дети:	Стоит в поле теремок!
1	реб:	Невысокий!
2	реб:	Не низенький! 
3	Дети:	А какой надо!
ТАНЕЦ ДЕТЕЙ РАЗКАЗЧИКОВ.
1реб:	Шла лягушка из болота.
Лягушка:    Ква!
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
В чистом поле теремок, теремок, 
Он не низок не высок, не высок. 
Шла лягушка, из болота,
 Видит, заперты ворота. 
Эй, замочек, отвались, отвались. 
Теремочек отварись, отварись!
Лягушка:    Кто, кто в теремочке живёт? 
Кто, кто в невысоком живёт? 
Ква, ква... 
Тишина... 
В теремочке я одна!
ПЕСНЯ ДЕТЕЙ И ЛЯГУШКИ:
Лягушка:    Хоть кругом не очень сыро,
А хорошая квартира.
Дети:	Ква, ква, ква, ква, ква,
Тут и печка и дрова.
И котёл, и сковородка:
Вот находка, так находка!
Лягушка:    Перед ужином пока,
Заморю я червячка!
Дети:	Ква, ква, ква, ква, ква,
Тут и печка и дрова.
И котёл, и сковородка:
Вот находка, так находка! Лягушка: 
И котёл, и сковородка:
Вот находка, так находка!
Ребёнок:     Только свет зажгла лягушка,
Постучалась Мышь-нарушка.
ПЕСНЯ МЫШКИ:
По широкому ходила я по полю, 
Потеряла в поле зёрнышко пшеницы. 
Ой, да всё равно, что воля, что неволя, 
Для меня, для мышеньки девицы.
Доля наша девичья, 
Всё терять да маяться. 
Потеряю зёрнышко-
Не найду вовек! 
Доля наша девичья, 
В пору ли отчаяться. 
Плачет мышка малая, Словно человек!
Мышка:      Это что за теремок, теремок?
Он не низок, не высок, не высок. 
Кто-кто в теремочке живёт? 
Кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
Лягушка:    Я, лягушка-квакушка. А ты кто?
Мышка:      А я, мышка-нарушка! 
Пусти меня в дом, 
Будем жить с тобой вдвоём. 
Спелых зёрен раздобудем, 
Печь блины с тобою будем!
Лягушка:    Так и быть, пожалуй в дом, 
Веселее жить вдвоём!
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
Поселились мышь с лягушкой, 
С лупоглазою квакушкой. 
Топят печь, зерно толкут, 
Да блины в печи пекут.
Ребёнок:     Вдруг, стучится на рассвете 
Петушок, горластый, Петя.
ПЕТУХ ПОЁТ:
Это что за теремок? 
Он не низок не высок. 
Эй, откройте петушку! 
Ко-ко-ко кукареку!
Петух:	Кто-кто-кто в теремочке живёт?
Кто-кто-кто в невысоком живёт?
Лягушка:    Я, лягушка-квакушка.
Мышка:      А я, мышка-нарушка. А ты кто?
Петух:        А я, петушок-золотой гребешок, 
Масляна головушка, 
Шелкова бородушка.
ПЕТУХ ПОЁТ:
Разрешите здесь пожить, 
Буду честно вам служить. 
Спать я буду на дворе. 
Петь я буду на зоре!
Лягушка:    Так и быть.
Мышка:      Пожалуй в дом.
Вместе:      Веселее жить втроём!
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
Вот живут они-лягушка,
Петушок, и мышь-нарушка. 
Их водой не разольёшь, 
Вдруг стучится серый ёж!
Ёж:	Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?
Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?
Лягушка: Я, лягушка-квакушка.
Мышка:    А я, мышка-нарушка.
Петух:       А я, петушок-золотой гребешок. А ты кто?
Ёж:	Я, серый ёжик,
Ни головы, ни ножек.
Горбом спина, на спине-борона.
ЁЖИК ПОЁТ:
Разрешите здесь пожить, 
Буду терем сторожить, 
Лучше нас, лесных ежей, 
Нет на свете сторожей!
Лягушка:  Так и быть, пожалуй в дом,
 Жить мы будем вчетвером!
Ребёнок:   Вот живут они - лягушка,
Ёж, петух, и мышь-нарушка. 
Мышь-нарушка толокно толчёт, 
А лягушка пироги печёт. 
А петух на подоконнике 
Им играет на гармонике. 
Серый ёжик свернулся в клубок, 
Он не спит, сторожит теремок.
ОРКЕСТР С ПЛЯСКОЙ.
Ребёнок:   Только вдруг из чащи тёмной,
 Притащился волк бездомный! 
Постучался у ворот, 
Хриплым голосом поёт.
ВОЛК ПОЁТ:
Это что за теремок? 
Из трубы идёт дымок. 
Может варится обед? 
Есть тут звери, или нет?
Волк:	Кто, кто в теремочке живёт?
Кто, кто в невысоком живёт?
Лягушка: Я, лягушка-квакушка.
Мышка:    Я, мышка-нарушка.
Петух:       Я, петушок-золотой гребешок.
Ёжик:        Я, серый ёжик, ни головы, ни ножек. А ты кто?
Волк:        Я, волк, зубами щёлк!
Мышка:    А что ты умеешь делать?
ВОЛК ПОЁТ:
Ловить, ловить, ловить мышат. 
Давить, давить, давить лягушат. 
Ежей, ежей, ежей душить, 
И петухов потрошить!
Звери:       Ой, ой, ой!!!
ЗВЕРИ И ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
Уходи зубастый зверь, 
Не ломись ты в нашу дверь. 
Крепко заперт теремок 
На засов и на замок. 
Крепко заперт теремок 
На засов и на замок! 
Уходи зубастый зверь, 
Не ломись ты в нашу дверь. 
Крепко заперт теремок 
На засов и на замок!
Ребёнок:   Рыщет волк в густом лесу, 
Ищет кумушку лису. 
А лиса идёт на встречу-
Рыжий хвост, глаза - как свечи!
ВОЛК И ЛИСА ПОЮТ:
Волк:        Лизавета, здравствуй! 
Лиса:        Как дела, зубастый? 
Волк:        Ничего идут дела
Голова ещё цела.
А хочу я, Лизавета,
У тебя просить совета. 
Лиса:        Ну!
Волк:        Видишь в поле теремок? 
Лиса:        Теремок! 
Волк:        Он не низок, не высок! 
Лиса:        Не высок! 
Волк:        Мышь-нарушка там зерно толчёт,
А лягушка пироги печёт,
А петух на подоконнике
Им играет на гормонике.
До чего ж хорош петух!
Общипать бы только пух!
Лиса:        Ах, мой серый, мой хвостатенький, 
Как хочу я петушатенки!
Волк:        Да и мне поесть охота, 
Только заперты ворота!
 Может как нибудь вдвоём 
Мы ворота отопрём?
Лиса:        Ах, мой серый, мой хвостатенький, 
Как хочу я петушатенки!
Лиса:        Ох, слаба я с голодухи,
Третий день как пусто в брюхе! 
Кабы встретился нам 
Мишенька, медведь, 
Он помог бы нам ворота отпереть! 
Так пойдём его поищем по лесам...
Волк:        Ах ты, батюшки, Идёт сюда он сам!
Ребёнок:   В это время в самом деле 
Вышел мишка из-за ели. 
Он качает головой, 
Рассуждает сам с собой!
МЕДВЕДЬ ПОЁТ:
Я ищу в лесу колоду 
Я хочу отведать мёду, 
Или спелого овса.
Где найти его, лиса?
ЛИСА, ВОЛК И МЕДВЕДЬ ПОЮТ:
Лиса и
Волк:        Видишь, Миша, теремок?
Медведь:  Теремок?
Лиса и
Волк:        Он не низок, не высок.
Медведь:  Не высок?
Лиса и
Волк:        Мышь-нарушка там зерно толчёт,
А лягушка пироги печёт,
Пироги печёт капустные,
Подрумяненные вкусные!
А петух с колючим ёжиком
Режут сало острым ножиком!
Ты не хочешь ли проведать петуха,
Петушиные отведать потроха?
Медведь:  Петушатина - хорошая еда.
Где ворота? Подавайте их сюда!
Лиса:        Нет уж, Мишенька, пойдём 
И на месте отопрём!
Ребёнок:   Вот идут они к соседям -
Волк, с приятелем медведем.
Впереди лиса идёт
В теремок гостей ведёт.
Медведь:  Эй, хозяева, откройте-ка добром! 
А не то мы вам ворота разнесём!
Мышка:    Это кто пришёл к нам на ночь?
Медведь:  Михаил!
Мышка:    Какой?
Медведь:  Иваныч! А по вашему - медведь, 
Потрудитесь отпереть! 
Долго ждать мне не охота, 
Расшибу я вам ворота!
Мышка:    Тише, Мишенька, в ворота не стучи!
Лягушка:  Наше тесто опрокинется в печи!
Петух:       Ты не суйся в теремок, кукареку! 
Или шпорами тебя я заколю!
Ёж:	Если будешь заниматься грабежом,
Познакомишься со сторожем-ежом!
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
Уходи, зубастый зверь, 
Не ломись ты в нашу дверь! 
Крепко заперт теремок 
На засов и на замок! 
Крепко заперт теремок 
На засов и на замок!
Медведь:  Не хотят меня хозяева впустить? Не хотят меня обедом угостить?
Лиса:	Ну-ка, Мишенька, спиною повернись,
Ну-ка, Мишенька, на волка навались! 
Если дружно мы навалимся втроём, 
Мы тесовые ворота отопрём!
Ребёнок:   И пошла у них робота, Навалились на ворота.
Ребёнок:   Да не могут отпереть. 
Огрызается медведь, 
Бьет он волка, словно сваю!
Ребёнок:   А лиса хлопочет с краю. 
Ей, плутовке, легче всех,
- Бережёт свой рыжий мех!
Лиса:        Вперёд!
Волк:        Назад!
Лиса:        Идёт на лад!
Медведь:   Слышишь, лисонька, как досточки трещат?
ВОЛК ПОЁТ:
То не досточки, а косточки трещат 
-Раздавил меня бессовестный медведь! 
Лизовета, мне придётся помереть, 
Отдышаться до сих пор я не могу У-у-у
Еле-еле до постели добегу! У-у-у!
Медведь:  Не возьму, лиса, я в толк, 
Почему взбесился волк? 
Отчего он убежал?
Лиса:	Ты слегка его прижал,
Оттого он убежал. 
Еле ноги уволок! 
Да какой от волка прок? 
И без волка мы ворота отопрём, 
Петушатины отведаем вдвоём!
Медведь:   Очень хочется мне, лисонька, поесть. 
В подворотню я попробую пролезть.
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
Изловчился косолапый 
В подворотню сунул лапу. 
Да как видно не впопад,
Не идёт она назад!
Ребёнок:   Аж в груди дыханье сперло, 
Заорал во всё он горло!
МЕДВЕДЬ ПОЁТ:
Ой, лисичка, помоги, 
Мне не вытянуть ноги! 
Пособи мне, дружбы ради, 
Потяни меня ты сзади!
Ребёнок:   Не ответила лиса,
И ушла к себе в леса.
Ребёнок:   А петух кричит с забора:
Петух:       Эй, держите злого вора! 
Дай, лягушка, кочергу, 
Пятки я ему прижгу!
Ребёнок:   Задрожал медведь с испугу, 
Заорал на всю округу:
Медведь:  Ой! Боюсь я кочерги! 
Эй, лисичка, помоги!
Петух:       Кукареку! Все во двор! 
В подворотню лезет вор! 
Эй, хозяюшка лягушка, 
Где твоя большая кружка? 
Принеси воды скорей, 
Косолапого облей!
Мышка:    Поливай его, ребята!
Лягушка:  Из кувшина, из ушата!
Ёж:	Из ведра его облей,
Злого вора не жалей!
Медведь:  Помогите, караул!
Захлебнулся, утонул...
Ребёнок:   Заревел медведь белугой 
Заметался с перепугу. 
Изо всех рванулся сил, 
Чуть ворота не свалил. 
Разом высвободил ногу, 
И айда к себе в берлогу. 
Завывает на ходу:
Медведь: Я к вам больше не приду!
ВСЕ ПОЮТ:
Дети:        Мы прогнали злого вора.
Петух:       Кукареку, ко-ко-ко, да ко-ко-ко. 
Убежал он далеко.
Дети:	Убежал он далеко.
Петух:       Припустил во все он пятки / 2 раза 
Удирает без оглядки.
Дети:	Удирает без оглядки.
Петух:       Ко-ко-ко кукареку.
Дети:        Ко-ко-ко кукареку.
Не вернётся к теремку!
(ЗВЕРИ УХОДЯТ В ТЕРЕМОК.)
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
В чистом поле теремок, теремок. Он не низок, не высок, не высок... А пока теремок на замок, Будет спать до утра теремок.
(ЗАНАВЕС)
ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:
До свиданья, гости / 2 раза 
Мы ещё, конечно, 
Встретимся ни раз.
Много, много сказок есть на белом свете, 
Самую весёлую выберем для вас 
В следующий раз!

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021)

----------


## gadalka

муз сказка* "Волшебник Изумрудного города"*  , эта сказка для детей старшего возраста            
( занавес  закрыт появляются ладошки рассказчиков с разных сторон  занавеса )           

Все:  Здравствуйте, здравствуйте  зрители
         Дорогие дети , уважаемые родители
1м :  Мы весёлые минутки
         В гости снова к вам пришли
2м :  И сказку интересную 
         Всем вам принесли  
3м :  И так ми двери в сказку открываем
         И рассказ свой начинаем.
Песня минуток
1к. Если вы не очень боитесь Гингемы
      Маковое поле , Трусливого льва
      Приглашаем в сказку к нам поскорее
      Где изумруды есть и жемчуга
      С нами вы пройдёте дорожек немало
      Много приключений вас ждёт впереди
      В Изумрудный город прейдёте вы с  нами                                             
      Где смогут исполниться все ваши мечты                                                 
П-в: Ах как грустно и смешно,   
        Ах как глупо и чудно
        Ах как страшно и легко
        Зато в конце всё будет хорошо.
4м: В одном далёком городе
       В далёкой стороне
       Жила девочка Эли
       В дружной большой семье
1м: Читала она сказки 
       Любила с Татошкой играть
       Но у неё была мечта
       В стране волшебной побывать
( Эли сидит и гладит Татошку)
Песня   Эли 
Танец  « Бабочек »
1к : Небеса на солнце горят
       Ярок заката свет
       Там где замки высятся в ряд
      Облака тает  след
      Знаю, есть на свете одна
       Тайная сторона
       Где сияет светом огней
       Сказочная страна
       Мне сияет светом огней
       Сказочная страна
2к : Там где гаснут солнца лучи
       Где засыпает день
       Бродит по верхушкам ночи
       Светлая чья то тень
       Зажигает в небе огни
       Сон стережёт ночной
        В этот час мы правим одни                 ( 2 раза )
        Сказочной той страной                        ( 2 раза )
     2м: Однажды погода испортилась
       И в солнечный ясный день
       Вдруг выползла чёрная туча
       И в ночь превратился день 
3м: Никто не знал что Гингема
       В тёмно пещере жила 
       Она колдовала проклятье 
       И людям несчастье несла
4м: Шептала она заклинанья 
       Кидала в котёл  трав пучки
       Чтоб буря неслась над землёй 
       Сметала всё на пути
Песня  Гингемы и подтанцовка « Ураган » 
Все: Сусака , масака
         Пуридо , фуридо
1.	Разразись ураган!
2.	Лети по свету!
3.	Ломай , круши!
4.	Опрокидывай  дома!
5.    Поднимай на воздух!  
    Сусака , масака
    Пуридо , фуридо
Танец  « Урагана »
1м: Долго длилась буря
       Гнулся чёрный лес
       И ураган принёс домик маленькой Эли
       В страну волшебную чудес
2м: Эли ничего не знала
       Не слышала бури стон
       С Татошкой крепко спала
       И снился ей дивный сон
Танец  « Сон »
( Татошка и Эли спят )
 Тато:  Эли , Эли хватит спать
            Пора тебе уже вставать
Эли , вставай , хватит спать.
Эли:    Кто говорил сейчас со мной
            Неужели это ты -
            Верный друг , Татошка мой
Тато:   Говорю  конечно я
            Но не знаю как это
            Получается у меня
Эли:    Неужели мы с тобой в 
            Волшебной стране
( Гномы чихают )
Эли:    Эй , есть здесь кто-нибудь
( Выходят гномы)
1гн:   Мы рады приветствовать тебя
          о  прекрасная Фея
Эли:  Здравствуйте  , не Фея я
          Эли все зовут меня
 2гн:   Ура !   Ура !
          Ты нас спасла
3гн:   Покой в дома  наш принесла
4гн:   Твой  дом в страну нашу попал
          И на волшебницу упал
5гн:   Смотри  как солнце светит
          И щебечут  птицы
6гн:   Злой Гингемы больше нет
          Как не веселится
Танец « Гномов »
Эли : Гномы , я хочу  узнать
          Как мне скорей  домой попасть ?
7гн:   Книгу волшебную ты должна прочитать
          Из неё ты узнаешь
          Что хотела бы знать
Эли:  А где она ?
8гн:   Сейчас мы книгу принесём
          И вместе с тобой её прочтём
( гномы приносят Волшебную книгу )
Песня « Волшебная книга »
Эли:  А кто эти трое чьи
          Желанья я должна исполнить
9гн:   По желтой дороге ты смело шагай
          И песню весёлую в пути напевай
10гн:  А доброе сердце подскажет тебе
           Кого выручать ты должна из беды
 Песня «Жёлтая дорога»
1к  :   Бежит , бежит дорог
          По полю через лес
          Ведёт , ведёт дорога
          Нас к городу чудес
          Нам до заветной цели 
          Ещё не близкий путь
          Нас это не заставит с дороги повернуть
П-в:  Веселее шагай 
         И со мной запевай
         Песню в путь взять с собой не забудь
         Смелый ты или нет 
         Трудный час даст ответ
          Там где песенка моя                    ( 2 раза )         
          Верные  друзья.                            ( 2 раза )
      ( Подходят к гороховому полю)  
Танец   гороха  
Страшила: Добрый день 
Эли: Добрый день , я  Эли
Тато: Я Тато 
Эли : А как вас зовут прекрасное пугало
 Песня « Страшилы »
1к : Когда свиданья долгие
       Бегут , бегут года
       Так можно счастья своего
       Не встретить никогда
       Висеть весь день на палочке
       На злобу воронью
       Играть с дождями в салочки 
       И ждать судьбу свою
       Хозяин Гном мне имя дал 
       Страшилою  назвал
       Набил  соломой и лицо углём нарисовал
       Страшилой  можешь ты и быть
        Коль выпала судьба
        Но плохо если у тебя 
        Пустая голова
П-в:  Я,  Страшила,  ну и  что же.
          Это  вовсе  не  беда
          В  животе   шуршит  солома,  
          Это   тоже  ерунда
Солнца  луч, стручок  гороха,
Шест  на  поле  дом  родной
Мне  для  счастья не  хватает  только  мудрости  одной.
Эли : Скажи , Страшила , а у тебя есть заветное желанье
Страшила :  Конечно , я хочу стать мудрым
Эли :  Пойдём с нами в Изумрудный город к 
           Доброму Гудвину он нам поможет
Страшила :  С удовольствием
Песня  « Жёлтая дорога »
2к:     Летит над нами быстро
          Попутный  ветерок 
              Удача не применно 
          Нас пустит на порог 
          Своей заветной цели
           Достигним мы друзья
           Где добрые желанья 
           Там отступать нельзя     ( 2 раза )
П-в:  Веселее шагай 
         И со мной запевай
         Песню в путь взять с собой не забудь
         Смелый ты или нет 
         Трудный час даст ответ
          Там где песенка моя                    ( 2 раза )         
          Верные  друзья.                            ( 2 раза )
( Татошка бежит вперёд)
 Тато: Страшила ,  Эли подождите
          Чую  кошек впереди     ( нюхает )
          Ой ,  беда , беда , беда
           Крадутся хищники сюда
Танец : « Тигров и львов »
Лев :  Сейчас как сильно зарычу
          Всех вас сразу проглачу
Эли :  Ой я боюсь  !
 ( Тато начинает лаять лев пугается)
Тато:   Не бойтесь это трусливый лев
Лев :    А как ты догадался  ?
Тато:   Только трус может нападать
             На слабых и беззащитных
Лев :    Увы  это правда 
Песня « Трусливого льва »  
1к :     Я грозный лев 
           Я царь зверей 
           Меня  должны боятся
           Но сам от трусости своей 
           Готов я растеряться
           Поэтому веду себя я очень не красиво 
           Но смелости не дал мне бог            ( 2раза )
           Ну как же мне быть счастливым     ( 2раза )
           Р-р-р-    ой !
           Р-р-р-    ой !
2к :     4 сильных  лапы  , сильный хвост
           И огненная грива
           Недаром с самых детских лет
           Мне мама говорила
           Раз хочешь стать царём зверей
           То добрым  будь и смелым
           Но где мне смелости искать
           Ведь в ней одно и дело
Эли :  Скажи    лев ,у тебя есть заветное желанье
Лев :  Конечно , я хочу  стать смелым
Эли : Пойдём с нами к волшебнику Гудвину  !
          Он нам поможет
Лев :   Конечно пойдём.
Песня « Дорога »
1к : Лучше песни в пути
       Только преданный друг
       С ним не страшно идти
       Через лес  , через луг
П-в: Каждый кустик лесной
        Знает дружбы секрет
        Друг поможет везде
        Одолеет сто бед
Эли :  Целый день в  дорог мы
           В лес чудесный мы пришли
Тато:  Птенцы песенки поют
           Цветы красивые цветут
Лев :  Белочки грызут орешки
Страшила: А вот и жители идут
                   Карапузы сладкоежки. 
Танец « Карапузов »
(выводят Дровосека)
Дровосек:  Ох  ! Ох  ! Ох !
1карапуз:   Помогите ! Помогите !
2карапуз:   Друга нашего спасите !
Дровосек:  О-о-ох !  О-о-ох !
Эли :  Я Эли , а это мои друзья , расскажи кто ты 
           и что случилось у тебя 
Песня « Дровосека »
1к:     Я железный Дровосек
          Расскажу вам по секрету
          Жил на свете человек
          Жил с любовью в мире этом
          Но злой колдуньей  пленён
          Потерял он сердце своё
          Кто-кто поможет вернуть мне его
2к:     Я железный Дровосек
          7 пудов отменой стали 
          Из метала кузнецы
          На века мне тело дали 
          Но как без сердца прожить 
          Ведь оно важнее всего
          Кто –кто  поможет вернуть мне его
          О-оо-ох ; О-оо-ох.
Эли:  Дровосек,  а у тебя есть  заветное  желание?
Дровосек:  Да,  я хочу иметь горячее сердце.
Эли: Пойдём  с нами в Изумрудный город
         И  волшебник поможет  тебе
Дровосек: С удовольствием.
Песня  «В  пути»
Мы  в город Изумрудный 
Идём дорогой трудной
Идём дорогой трудной
Дорогой не прямой 
Заветных  три  желания
Исполнит мудрый  Гудвин
И  Эли  возвратится  ,
И  Эли  возвратится  ,
 И  Эли  возвратится  ,
С Татошкою  домой
( садятся на ковёр  )
Танец « Маков »
Эли : Как стало вокруг тихо
          Исчез птичий гам
          Смотрите   Бастинда  идёт прямо к нам
( заходит Бастинда )
Песня « Бастинды »
Баст: Как вы посмели потревожить меня
          Куда не глянеш здесь моя земля
          Кто во владенья мои приходит
          Тот верную гибель всегда находит
         Верные мои слуги ,
          Верные мои осы
        Дерзких путников узнайте
          И до смерти закусайте
Танец « ОС»
Эли : Осы , осы не кусайтесь
          Вот медок вам угощайтесь
( осы улетают )
 Баст: Ах , так 
          Вы меня перехитрили
          И про колдовство
          Громче бейте барабаны
          Прилетайте обезьяны
(выбегают обезьяны)
Баст: Слуги верные мои
          Злобной силой полны
          Вихрем быстрым закружите
          Путников вы в плен возьмите
Танец « Обезьян »  
Эли : Не берите в плен вы нас
          Дело срочное у нас
          Вам малютки обезьяны
          Принесли мы по банану
Обезьяны: Спасибо добрая девочка Эли
                   Давно бананов мы не ели
                   Откроем тебе тайну мы
                    Бастинда очень боится воды
 ( Обезьяны улетают )
Эли : Не боимся мы тебя
          В путь дорогу нам пора
          Принесли в ведре водице
          Тебе  немного охладится
( выливает  воду )                                                       
Баст: Что? Что такое?
          Помогите !
          Таю , тою , таю я 
          Пожалуйста спасите !
(  упалзает )
Все : Ура ! Ура !
          Злая Бастинда 
          Исчезла навсегда
Эли : Друзья , посмотрите всё
          Изумрудный город
          Появился вдалеке
( открывается город )
Танец « Изумрудов »
Страшила: Добрый волшебник 
                   к тебе мы пришли
Дровосек:  Исполни пожалуйста
                    наши ты мечты
Волшебник: За  ваши подвиги друзья
                      Благодарен очень я
                      На ваши светлые мечтанья
                      Выполняю я желанья
                    - Потерпи страшила как -нибудь
                      Ум твой будет колким
                      Мне воткнуть в тебя придётся
                      33 иголки
                      Наш страшила очень горд
                      Ум отличный , высший сорт
                   - Дровосек , тебе вот сердце
                      Пусть оно и из простых опилок
                      И из бархата оно
                      Но наполнено оно нежностью и пылён
                      И от ныне дровосек
                      Самый добрый человек
                    - Эту чашечку до дна 
                      Лев тебе придётся выпить            
                      Смелости в ней заключена
                      И немедленно она
                      В кровь тебе  вольётся …
                      Поздравляю ты теперь
                      Самый  сильный в мире зверь
                    - Девочка Эли прими от меня дар
                      Розовый большой , воздушный шар
                      Он быстро домой тебя доставит
                      А мы хорошие воспоминания
                      О тебе оставим
Прощайте
Эли : Ну вот и всё
          Пора прощаться
          Домой мне надо возвращаться
          А вас дороги мои друзья
          Я не забуду никогда
Песня « Дружба »
1к:   Хорошо когда на свете
        Рядом верные друзья
        Хорошо когда есть рядом
        Он , она и ты и я
        Настоящий друг не бросит
        Никогда не подведёт
        А придёт всегда на помощь
        Успокоит и поймёт
 П-в: Ведь дружба верная важна
         Она как воздух нам нужна
         Ведь без друзей нам не прожить
         Дружбой надо дорожить
               ( Эли улетает на шаре )

фото костюмов выложила здесь

----------


## Галина Ник

Предлагаю небольшую постановку для *средней группы.*

*«Три медведя»*Музыкальная сказка для средней группы

Действующие лица:         Дед
                                     Баба
                                     Маша
                                     Подружки
                                     Зайцы
                                     Волк
                                     Михайло Потапович
                                     Настасья Петровна
                                     Мишутка

                                     Ведущий – взрослый

Звучит русская народная музыка. Из домика выходят Дед и Бабка. Дед начинает колоть дрова, а Бабка садится на лавку, вяжет.

Ведущий: На полянке на лесной стоит домик расписной.
                  Стоит на самой опушке, живут в нем Дед и старушка.

*Бабка:* (заглядывает в домик) Внученька, пора вставать!
                                          В лес идти, грибов насобирать.

_Из домика выходит Маша, поливает грядки, поёт песенку:_

*Маша:* Солнышко проснулось, Маше улыбнулось.
             Протянуло мне в окошко лучики-ладошки.

             На лужок я пойду – там букет цветов нарву.
             В лес зеленый побегу – спелых ягод наберу.

_Входят подружки_.

*1-я подружка*: Ну, подруженька, скорей, с
                          Собирайся веселей.

*2-я подружка*: В лес зеленый мы пойдем,
                          Грибов, ягод наберём!

[B]Дед: [/B_](грозит пальцем)_ Ты по сторонам гляди,
                                                  От подруг не отходи!

_Подружки и маша машут бабке с дедом и заводят хоровод_.
_Исполняется Хоровод «Как пошли наши подружки» («Ладушки» средняя, CD-41)_1.	

Как пошли наши подружки в лес по ягоды гулять.
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, в лес по ягоды гулять.

2.Они ягод не набрали, лишь подружку потеряли,
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, лишь подружку потеряли.

3.Наша Машенька, ау, потерялась во лесу,
Ой, люли-люли-лю, потерялась во лесу.

4.Не в лесу ли заблудилась, не в траве ли заплелась?
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, не в траве ли заплелась?

5.«Не в лесу я заблудилась, не в траве я заплелась,
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, не в траве я заплелась.

6.В быстрой речке искупалась и на травке заспалась.
Ой, ляли-ляли-ля, и на травке заспалась».

_Пока девочки водят хоровод, расставить пенечки, елочки и т.д.
Подружки постепенно расходятся, Маша остается одна, «собирает» ягоды._

*Ведущий:* Малину Маша собирала, от подруг своих отстала…
                  Глядь она по сторонам, только елки тут и там!

_Маша садится на пенек._
*Маша:* Я одна в лесной глуши,
             Тихо, тихо, не души.
             Вот и вечер настает,
             Кто-то, кажется, идет (прислушивается).

_Появляются зайцы_. *Исполняется «Хоровод Зайчиков»* («Ладушки», средняя, с. 159).

*1-й заяц*: Мы – Зайки-побегайки, наш домик у ручья.
                Мы – Зайки-побегайки   (замечает Машу), ой, девочка, ты чья?

*Маша:* Я живу в лесной избушке с бабушкой и дедом.
             За подружками в лесок побежала следом.
             Я малину собирала, от подруг своих отстала.
             Вы по лесу пробегали, мою избушку не видали?

*2-й заяц*: Там, где тишина лесная,
                 Стоит избушка расписная.
                Мы тебя проводим к ней,
                Ну, пойдем, ступай смелей!

_Зайцы показывают дорогу и убегают. Появляется Волк, Маша прячется за елочку._*Волк:* Не бойся, Маша, я – Волчок,
           В лесу – твой преданный дружок.
           Я даже с зайцами дружу
           Играю с ними в чехарду!

_Звучит музыка, выбегают Зайцы. Волк, Маша, Зайцы играют в игру «Мячики». После игры зайцы разбегаются._ 
*Волк:* Почему ты без подруг?
           Может, заблудилась вдруг?

*Маша:* Я живу в лесной избушке с бабушкой и дедом.
             За подружками в лесок побежала следом.
             Я малину собирала, от подруг своих отстала.
             Ты по лесу пробегал, мою избушку не видал?

*Волк:* Там, где тишина лесная,
            Стоит избушка расписная.
           Провожу тебя я к ней,
           Ну, пойдем, ступай скорей!

_Волк провожает Машу до избушки. Маша стучит в дверь._
*Маша:* Кто здесь в домике живет?
             Кто мне двери отопрет?

_Входит в домик._
*Ведущий:* Дверь открыта, горит свет,
                  Только вот хозяев нет.
                  Маша в домике одна,
                 Маша очень голодна.
                 На столе стоят три чаши:
                 Из одной поела Маша…

_Маша ест из большой тарелки._ 
                Из остальных хлебнула мало,
                Видно, Машенька, устала.

_Маша встает, идет к кроватям._

*Ведущий:* На большой топчан легла девчушка – не понравилась подушка.

_Маша переходит к другой кровати._

*Ведущий:* На среднюю легла кровать – неудобно ей лежать.
                  Огонёк она задула и крепко в маленькой уснула.

_Маша «спит». Исполняется «Колыбельная», дети играют на инструментах._

*Ведущий:* Шаги послышались в тиши – вот хозяева пришли!

_Входят три медведя. Исполняется «Танец трех медведей»._

*Мих.Потапович*: (заглядывает в миску) Кто хлебал из моей чашки и все выхлебал?

*Настасья Петровна*: Кто хлебал из моей чашки?

*Мишутка:* Кто хлебал из моей чашки?

_Подходят к кроватям._

*Михаил Потапович*: Кто лежал в моей постели и помял её?
*Настасья Петровна*: Кто лежал в моей постели и помял её?
*Мишутка:* Посмотрите, неужели кто-то спит в моей постели?

_Маша просыпается, испуганно отбегает._

*Маша:* Ой, как страшно! Ой-ой-ой!

*Мих.Потапович:* Ты не бойся, я не злой!

*Настасья Петровна*: Вот попробуй мед лесной,
                                     Он душистый и густой.

*Мишутка:* Хочешь, будем мы дружить?
                   Будешь в гости приходить,

*Настасья Петровна*: Будем вместе кашу есть,
                                      Будем вместе песни петь.

*Мих.Потапович*: Позовем лесных зверей,
                                Вместе будет веселей!

_Под музыку выходят все дети._

*Ведущий:* Медведи рады, Маша рада,
                  Веселись лесной народ!
                 Спеть, сплясать всем вместе надо,
                 Собирайтесь в хоровод!

[I]Исполняется заключительный *Хоровод.[/*I]

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), Ильенко Елена (20.06.2018), Лилия Нурутдинова (23.01.2021), НаташаСокол (26.10.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (20.05.2020), Томагочи (07.03.2020)

----------


## gadalka

*муз сказка "Дюймовочка" *  

(  влетают  3  мотылька  )
1.      Добрая  сказка  с  хорошим  концом
         Долго  гуляла одна  под  окном,
         Ходила,  вздыхая,  просилась  к  нам  в  дом
         Хотела  согреться  от холода  в  нём!
2.	Мы  сказку  впустили: « Не  бойся,  входи.»
Мы  дверь отворили :  «  Садись,  отдохни»
3.	И  сказка  заполнила  комнату  с  нами,
Светом  волшебным  и чудесами!
          1.      Однажды утром ясным
 Расцвёл  цветок  прекрасный,
         На  лепестке  ладошки  в  нём  девочка  жила
         Была  мола  как  крошка
         И  как  цветок  мила.
3.      Проснулся  лес,  проснулся  луг,
Проснулись  бабочки  вокруг,
Проснулись  травы  и цветы
Повсюду  столько  красоты!
2.	Ну  что ж ,  пора  нам  сказку  начинать
Артисты  готовы уже  выступать!
( Занавес  открывается.   В середини  зала  цветок.
  Вокруг-  девочки  с шарфами  танцуют,  мотыльки
  сидят  среди  «Цветочков» )
ТАНЕЦ  « РАССВЕТ»  ( Руслана «Де  ти  мiй,  день )
(  Открывается  цветок )
ТАНЕЦ  « ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ  И  ЦВЕТОВ» (Чайковский «Вальс цветов)                    
  (  Цветочки  убегают.   Дюймовочка  с  матыльками
                            остаются)
         ПЕСНЯ  ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ:
Скорлупка грецкого ореха 
Мне стала колыбелькой
А темно-синие фиалки
Душистою постелькой
Мне свежий мед  приносят пчелы
Душистый он и сладкий
А ветерок – дружок веселый 
со мной играет в прятки.
Ко мне слетаются стрекозы
Я птицам улыбаюсь
И лепестком китайской розы
Уснувши укрываюсь
Найду я утром на рассвете
Росинку – недотрогу
И только маленькие дети
Понять все  это могут.
(Дюймовочка оббегает каждого мотылька и встает в серединку)                                                                                                
Мотыльки:   1.Полетим по белому свету
                              И расскажем новость  эту
                           2.Девочка в цветке живет 
                              Песни нежные поет
                              И чиста ее душа
                              И собою хороша
                           3.Глазки – чистый изумруд
                              Ее  Дюймовочкой  зовут.
                 (Мотыльки  с  Дюймовочкой  улетают.  Занавес.
                 Перед  занавесом   Жаба  и  Сын.) 
Сын:           Надоели  все  проблемы
                    Книжки,  буквы,  теоремы.
                    Лучше  лягу  полежу,
                     И  за ухом  почешу.  (  ложится, чешит  за ухом)
Жаба :       Ква -  сыночек  мой  родной,
                   Дорогой  красивый  мой
                   Ты  вставай,  смотри,  рассвет
                   Говорят,  ученье-  свет!
Сын:          Нет!  Не  хочу  учиться.
                   Я   хочу  жениться!
           (  Влетают  мотыльки )
   Мотыльки:        1.Мы летим по белому свету
                              И расскажем новость  эту
                           2.Девочка в цветке живет 
                              Песни нежные поет
                              И чиста ее душа
                              И собою хороша
                           3.Глазки – чистый изумруд
                              Ее  Дюймовочкой  зовут.
               (  Жаба с  сыном  шепчутся,  мотыльки  улетают )
Жаба:      Я  тебе  жену  найду
                И  скорее   приведу.
(  Занавес  открыть .  Дюймовочка  сидит  на  лилии.)
Жаба:    Ой!  Я  недаром  здесь  скакала
               Ква!  Девчушка  хороша!
               Пусть  женою   станет  милой
               Для  сынка,  для  малыша!
 ( Жаба  приводит  Сына )
 Сын:      Вы  прекрасны,  
                Вы   чудесны
               Мы  должны  с  тобой  быть  вместе! 
Дюймовочка:  В  болоте  сыро  и ужасно,
                         Грязно,  мокро  и опасно.
                         Замуж  выйти  за  такого?
Жаба :     Ну  и  что  же  тут  такого?   (  боковой  галоп)
                 Квак-  квак-  квак!
                Разве ты не понимаешь?  
                Своё  счастье  ты  теряешь!
                 Можно  в  сырости,  в  почёте,
                Целый  век  прожить  в  болоте!
                Ну  скажи  ей что нибудь  умное!
Сын:       Ква-ква-ква-ква-ква-ква-ква,
                Буль-буль-буль-буль-буль-буль-буль,
                Скре-ке-ке-ке-ке-ке-ке
               Дайте  фонограмму  и погромче!
ТАНЕЦ:   « ЛЯГУШАТ»  («Чивава»)
(  Мотыльки  уносят  Дюймовочку .  Жабы  её  догоняют.
 Слышен  плач  кузнечика)
Кузнечик:  Помогите!  Спасите!
                    Паутину  разорвите!
                   Кто- нибудь  освободите!
 (  Дюймовочка  освобождает  Кузнечика)
Кузнечик:  Я ,  Кузнечик- музыкант
                    У  меня  большой  талант
                   На  весёлый  бал  я  торопился
                   В  паутине  липкой  очутился
                   В  благодарность  за  спасенье
                   Подарю  вам  выступленье.
ТАНЕЦ:  « КУЗНЕЧИКОВ» ( «Замечательный  сосед»)
Дюймовочка:  Как  прекрасно  ты  играл!
Кузнечики:     Приглашаем  вас  на  бал!
(  Бал  на  лесной  опушке.  Хозяйка  бала- Бабочка.)
Бабочка:      Светит  солнце  в  небе  голубом,
Горы  и  долины  озаряя
И  цветы  красивые  кругом
Расцветают тут , благоухая.
Над  цветами  много  пчёл  и  бабочек  летает
Их  жужжаньем  полнится  простор
Музыка  на  бал  всех   собирает
Мы посмотрим лучший кто  танцор.
Эй.  Бабочки- подружки,
Скорей,  скорей  сюда
Бал на  лесной опушке
Нам  начинать  пора!
ТАНЕЦ:  « БАБОЧЕК»  («Оn le you»)
Бабочка:    Есть  на  свете  дивная страна
                   Путь  туда  не  долог  и не  крут
                   Называется  Пчеларией  она,
                   Потому  что  пчёлы  в  ней  живут.
тАНЕЦ:  «ПЧЁЛОК»  ( А. Гроссу  «Бджiлка»)
Бабочка:   Видела,  что по  лесной  дорожке,
                  На  бал  спешила  сороконожка!
  (  Входит  сороконожка.)
Бабочка:   Вот  она  пришла  сейчас
                  С  опозданием  на  час…
                  Где  вы были,  где  вы  были?
                  Вы  про  бал  совсем  забыли
                  Вы  проспали?
Сороконожка:   Не  проспали!
Бабочка:   Вы  гуляли?
 Сороконожка:   Не  гуляли!  Мы  стояли  на  пороге  
                            Вытирали  ноги!
ТАНЕЦ:  « СОРОКОНОЖКИ»  ( Н. Шуть «Музыкальная  полянка»)
Бабочка:   А  вот  Жуки- рогатые,
                  Мужики  богатые
                  Шапочками  машут
                  Вальс  для  нас  попляшут!
ТАНЕЦ:  «ЖУКОВ  И  БОЖЬИХ КОРОВОК» ( Штраус «У голубого Дуная»)
Кузнечик:  Рад  вас  видеть, господа!
                   Красавицу – Дюймовочку
                   Привёл  я  вам  сюда
                   Нет  создания  добрее  и нежнее,
                   И  смелее.
Жук 1:       Ну, какая  модница!
                   Давайте  пожжжнакомимся!   
Жук 2:       Молчит,  не  отжжживается!
                   Наверное,  жжжтесняется!
Жук 3:        Или   иношшштранка,
                    Попробуй-ка ,  ужжжнай- ка!
Жук 4:        Ой,  какая  прелестница!
                    О,  сударыня,
                    Вы  созданы  для  любви!
Бабочка 1:  Ну  не  всем  же  так  везёт?!
                    Я  о нём  пять  лет  мечтала!!!
                    А  она  пришла  и  вот…
                    Всё   как ветер  разметала
                    Что  он  в  ней  вообще  нашёл?
                     Чем  я  хуже?  Прям, не  знаю!??
Бабочка 2:    Ну,  и  что  же  в ней  хорошего?
                      У  неё   только  две  лапки!
Бабочка 3:    Какое  убожество!
                      Какая  она  жалкая!
                      И  зачем  он  с  ней  связался?
Бабочка 4:    Смотрите,  у  неё  даже  нет  усиков!
                      У  неё  даже есть  талия!
(   Бабочки  убегают)
Жук 1:      Да!  Я  и  сам  вижу,
                  Что  она  безображжжная!
(    Танцуя   все  уходят.  Занавес  закрыть.  Дюймовочка  плачет)
Кузнечик:   Ты  не  плачь,  не  плачь,  не  плачь.
                     Красоту  души  не  прячь!
Дюймовочка:   Ой,  как  холодно  мне  стало,
                           Осень  поздняя  настала….
                           Ты,  Кузнечик ,  мне  сыграй
                           Разгони  тоску,  печаль.
Кузнечик:     Ветер  дует,  не  могу
                      Я    замёрзну,  пропаду
                      Я  хотел  бы  быть  с  тобой,
                      Но  замёрзну  я  зимой!
          (  Кузнечик  убегает.   Занавес  открыть.  Дюймовочка  сидит  плачет.)
ТАНЕЦ:  « ЗИМА» (  Алсу  «Зимний  сон»)
Мышка :         Ох,  и  холодно  сегодня!
На  базар  с  утра  пошла
Но  такой  там  жуткий  холод!
Ничего  я  не  нашла!
Да  и  поле  опустело
Ни  зерна,  ни  колоска
Сороконожка:   Лапы  зря  свои  истёрла
Потеряла  два  носка!
Не  найти  в снегу  еду
Лучше  я домой  пойду!
( Подходит  к  Дюймовочке)
Мышка :              Что  я  вижу?
Кто  же  это?
Что  сидишь  здесь?  Ведь  не  лето?
Прям  сосулька  под  листом!
Вставай,  скорее  пошли  в дом!
(  Уходят  в  дом  Мышки)
Мышка :               Ты -   Дюймовочка,  я  знаю.
            Летом  мотыльки летая
Рассказали  на лету  
Мне  историю  твою.
Дюймовочка:       Можно  поживу  немножко    
Ветер  изорвал  одёжку.
Нет  ни  дома,  ни  друзей,
Будь  хоть  ты ко  мне добрей!
Мышка:               Заверну  тебя  я  в  плед
Ты  согрейся,  крошка!
Приготовлю  на обед
Из  зёрнышек  окрошку.
….Боже  мой!   Среда сегодня!
Ко  мне  на  праздничный  обед
Собирался  мой  сосед!
Обрати  своё  вниманье
Крот -  ворчун,  но  он  богат.
В дорогой  он  ходит  шубе,
Да  к  тому  же,  не  женат.
ТАНЕЦ:  « КРОТОВ» (  А. Буйнов « Мои  финансы»)
Мышка:              Крот  -  соседушка,  послушай
 Есть  невеста  для  тебя
Придобрейшая  душа.
 Но  один  есть  недостаток:
Мало  кушает  она.
Крот 2.              Мало  ест?
Крот 3.              Вот  это  классно!
Крот 4.              Повезло  тебе  ужасно!
Крот 1.             Мышь -  соседка,  я  согласен
 Я  уже  всё  подсчитал
На  одёжку -  лоскуток,
На  зиму -  зерна  горшок
А  сейчас  мы  все пойдём
Да  приданое  сочтём!
(  Кроты  с  Мышкой  уходят)
Дюймовочка:       Холодно,  темно  и  сыро
В  этой  норке  у  крота
Солнышка  совсем  не  видно
И  не  слышно  ветерка
Я  погибну,  пропаду
Здесь  я  счастья  не  найду
К  солнцу  буду  я  стремиться
Чтобы  с  лучиком  играть
Чтобы  небу  улыбаться,
Песни  петь  и танцевать….
(  Влетает  ласточка  и  падает )
Дюймовочка:   Ласточка!  Бедная  ласточка!
Что  с тобой?
Ты  замёрзла?  Давай  я  тебя  погрею!   (  укрывает  платком)
ПЕСНЯ:   « ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ» ( Н. Королёва «Ласточка»)
Ласточка  в  небе  парила
В  синих  пустых небесах
Солнышко  ярко  светило
Ветер  гулял  в  облаках
Ласточка,  Ласточка
Ты  облети  весь  свет,
Ветру  и  солнышку  	2 раза.
Ты передай  привет          
    (   Ласточка   оживает.  Занавес  закрыть  за  героями)
ПЕСНЯ:  «ЛАСТОЧКИ» ( «Как  прекрасен  этот  мир»)
 1к.    Я  проснулась на рассвете
Мы  с  тобою  вместе  встретим
День рождения  зари.
Как  прекрасен  этот  мир,  посмотри!- 2р.
2к.     Ты  же можешь  не  заметить
Соловьи  живут  на  свете
 И простые   снегири.
 Как  прекрасен  этот  мир,  посмотри!-2р
ТАНЕЦ:  «ЛАСТОЧКИ  И  ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ» ( Музыка  Поля  Мориа)
Ласточка:        Ты  смеёшься- это  чудо!
Хочешь, улететь  от  сюда?
Летим  в  цветущие  края
Где  живут  мои  друзья
Улыбки  светятся  кругом
Хочешь,  будет  там твой дом?
Дюймовочка:     Согласна  я,  скорей, скорей!
Лететь  с  тобой  в страну друзей!
( Улетают.    Занавес  открыть.  )
ТАНЕЦ:  «В  СТРАНЕ  ЭЛЬФОВ» ( Зарубежная  эстрада)
( «Рассвет»  делают  коридор  из  шарфов.  Дюймовочка  проходит
сквозь  него  .  Входит   Эльф.)
Эльф:         Я  пришёл  к  тебе  с  приветом
Рассказать , что  солнце  встало
Что  оно  горячим  светом
По  листам  затрепетало
Рассказать,  что  лес  проснулся
Весь  проснулся,  веткой  каждой
Каждой  птицей  встрепенулся
И  весенней  полон  жаждой
Рассказать, что  с той  же  страстью
Как  вчера  пришёл  я снова,
Что  душа  всё так  же  солнцу
И тебе  служить  готова.
ТАНЕЦ: « ЭЛЬФА  И  ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ» ( «За  розовым  морем» Т. Овсиенко)
( Герои  сказки  приносят подарки Дюймовочке -  крылья,  фату)
ФОНОГРАММА: « КАК  ТЫ КРАСИВА СЕГОДНЯ» ( В.Меладзе)

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2020)

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Здравствуйте всем! Почему-то впервые вышла на эту театральную ветку и обрадовалась - вот мои единомышленники. Я очень долго занималась театральными постановками в детском саду. Ставила большое количество спектаклей, не понаслышке знаю, какой это интересный, но тяжелый труд, причем не в смысле работы с детьми, а в подготовке костюмов, декораций. Заниматься театром, я думаю, могут только энтузиасты. Однако меня всегда   волновал вопрос РЕПЕТИЦИЙ. Объясню почему. Как только начинается кропотливая отработка сцен для достижения качества, то у детей сразу пропадает интерес. Поэтому в последнее время меня стали увлекать именно ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЕ ИГРЫ.  Ведь в этом случае детям не приходится заучивать много текста. Мы учим сообща отдельные кусочки, а все остальное действо собираем как мозаику. Может быть это получается не так зрелищно, но тоже здорово. (Несомненно, детям приходится помогать и предварительная "репетиционная" работа обязательна). Про такие театрализованные  игры очень подробно написано в книге Артемовой "Театрализованные игры в детском саду"
Как пример выкладываю сценарий сказки, где звери должны сами придумать, как уговорить медведя пустить их в теремок. Сценарий на основе известного мульфильма.

*«СКАЗКА О МЕДВЕДЕ-ПРИВЕРЕДЕ»*
Театральная игра по мотивам  мультфильма.
Педагогический замысел:
1.	Развитие связной речи дошкольников, интонационной выразительности в театрализованной деятельности.
2.	Развитие творческих способностей, фантазии, способности к импровизации и эмпатии.
3.	Формирование коммуникативных и игровых навыков.
4.	Воспитание нравственных качеств: доброты, товарищества, умения дружить.
Декорации: ширма, украшенная под буфет / банки с вареньем, расписные доски, грибы на веревочке/, маски зверей, костер, деревья.
Предварительная работа: 
	Знакомство с  произведением «Сказка о медведе-привереде»
	Рисование  и аппликация: банки с вареньем и соленьями, доски, грибы, листочки.
	Разучивание речевых игр: « Мышка в норке», «Зайка», «Лягушки».
Персонажи:  		
Рассказчица - взрослый
Медведь – взрослый
			Комар
			Мышки
			Лягушки
			Ежик	дети
			Лиса
			Волк
			зайки

Дети садятся в кружок вокруг рассказчицы
Рассказчица:	Расскажите-ка детишки, вы читали в детской книжке про чудесный теремок, что не низок не высок?
Да? Ну значит мы сейчас поведем другой рассказ.
Теремок в нем не простой и медведь совсем другой
И другая в нем лягушка, мышка вовсе не норушка
В нашей сказке все иное, все совсем, совсем другое!
В ней совсем другой расклад –
Теремок на новый лад. А вам знакома такая сказка, где теремок совсем 
другой? Как она называется? Правильно, «Сказка о медведе-привереде»
А почему его так назвали? /ответы детей/
Сегодня мы с вами в эту сказку и поиграем. Давайте сейчас выберем себе 
маски и превратимся из ребяток в зверяток.
/дети выбирают себе маски и сказав волшебные слова, превращаются в
животных – героев сказки/
Ой, здравствуйте, звери, вы откуда тут взялись? Из леса? А чем же вы в лесу 
занимаетесь? Покажите.
Жили в одном лесочке разные зверюшки. Жили, не тужили, своими делами занимались:  зернышки носили - мышки 
			Скакали зайки- шалунишки
			А волчонок и лиса бегали все по лесам…
			Ежик норку утеплял и кладовку набивал,
			А веселые лягушки  на болоте за опушкой 
громко квакали – ква-ква и ловили комара!
 /дети импровизируют по ходу текста, затем садятся на места/
Но гляди – пришла  пора, вот и осень у двора.
Листья желтые летят и шуршат, шуршат, шуршат…
А из тучки – ой-ой-ой, дождик капает сырой!
Дети исполняют танцевальное упражнение «Осенний концерт» с маракасами и колокольчиками.
Рассказчица: 	Ой, как стало в лесу холодно и сыро, бедным зверюшкам  пришла пора узнать – как же зиму зимовать. / дети снова собираются возле рассказчицы/
Ну вот, слушайте дальше. Холодно в лесу стало, неприветливо – негде укрыться,  и нечем поживиться.
А на ту пору проезжал по лесной дороге мужик Иван Иванович.
Квартиру он новую получил и вещи-то на машине вез. А дорога в лесу совсем плохая, тряхнуло грузовик на повороте и выпал шкаф кухонный – по другому буфет называется –прямо на дорогу, а грузовик дальше поехал.
Ну вот и стоит  этот буфет посреди леса, банки с вареньями да соленьями на солнышке скупом, осеннем поблескивают, доски да поварешки красуются.  И некому на всю эту красоту подивиться.
Ан нет, шел мимо медведь – хотел новую берлогу присмотреть – своя неудобной показалась.Увидел буфет и удивился:
Медведь: 	Ого-го, какой буфет! /стучит/ Никого тут что ли нет?
		Сколько банок тут стоит – аппетитный очень вид!
		Если тут заночевать, лапу можно не сосать
		А если лапу не сосать, то и зимой не голодать.
/ медведь забирается в шкаф, любовно оглядывает банки и запасы, поет: 
Ах вы, банки, мои банки, банки новые мои, банки новые, большие да с вареньицем… /
Рассказчица:	 А из кусточков с кузовочком показался ежик вдруг.
		Ежик медленно идет, ежик песенку поет
Ежик: / идет медленно, ищет палочкой под кустами грибы, напевает песню/		
		Тут грибок, там грибок – вот и полный кузовок…
		О, гляди-ка, теремок, и не низок, не высок,
		/нюхает/
		Пахнет вкусно в теремке…Кто тут? Откройте двери мне.
Медведь:	Ты, колючка, тут чего?
Ежик:		Дядя Миша, пусти пожить, будем вместе мы дружить
Медведь: 	А какая мне выгода будет?
Ежик		Последним грибочком с тобой поделюсь…
		/ просит /
Медведь:	Мне не нужен твой грибок, и не нужен мне дружок 
		Прочь отсюда ежишка, а не то как брошу шишкой!
/ежик, понурясь, уходит и садится у костра, развязывает узелок с последним грибком/
появляется мышка
Мышка:	Мышка маленькая в норке тихо грызла хлеба корку.
		Хрум, хрум, что за шум?
		Это мышка в норке хлебные ест корки 
О, гляди-ка, теремок, и не низок, не высок,
		/нюхает/
		Пахнет вкусно в теремке…Кто тут? Откройте двери мне.
Я маленькая мышка…
Медведь:	Тебе чего, трусишка?
Мышка		Дядя Миша, пусти пожить, будем вместе мы дружить
Поделюсь с тобой зерном./ просит/
Медведь	Я с мышами не дружу, я совсем их не люблю.
/ мышка уходит к ежику, они обнимаются и садятся вместе у костра/
Лягушка:	Я веселая лягушка, я купаю в луже брюшко.
		Ква, ква, ква, ква, Пожелтела вся трава
О, гляди-ка, теремок, и не низок, не высок,
		/нюхает/
		Пахнет вкусно в теремке…Отворите двери мне.
Медведь: 	А какая мне от этой дружбы выгода будет?
Лягушка:	Я зеленая лягушка , буду я тебе подружка		
Медведь:	Мне с тобою дружить неохота. Уходи в свое болото.
Появляется Заяц!
Заяц:	 Раз, два, три. четыре, пять ? Негде зайчику скакать,
Всюду ходит волк, волк. Он зубами щелк, щелк?	
О, гляди-ка, теремок, и не низок, не высок
,/нюхает/
		Пахнет вкусно в теремке…Отворите двери мне.
 Медведь: 	А какая мне от этой дружбы выгода будет?
Заяц:		Дядя Миша, пусти пожалуйста,  холодно, зайцу, голодно, 
ни капустки ни морковки,
		А у тебя вон сколько всего… А я тебе верным другом буду
Медведь	А ну, прыгай отсюда, попрошайка, не было у тебя дома и не будет-
Мне самому тут места мало.
Появляется лиса
Лиса: 		Я лисичка, всем на диво, и умна я и красива.
О, гляди-ка, теремок, и не низок, не высок
,/нюхает/
		Пахнет вкусно в теремке…Отворите двери мне.
Медведь:	А ты зачем пожаловала?
Лиса:		Дядя Миша, пусти пожить, будем вместе мы дружить
Медведь: 	А какая мне от этой дружбы выгода будет?
Лиса предлагает./ песни петь, рубашку сшить и т.д./
Мебведь:	Нет,  с тобой я не буду дружить, уходи отсюда, пока на хвост не наступил.
Появляется волк
Волк:	Я иду в густом лесу-у-у-у, Свой пустой живот несу-у-у-у.
О, гляди-ка, теремок, и не низок, не высок
,/нюхает/
		Пахнет вкусно в теремке…Отворите двери мне.
		Дядя Миша, пусти волка на порог, Сильно серенький продрог
Медведь: 	А какая мне от этой дружбы выгода будет?
Волк пытается уговорить медведя.
Медведь:	Прочь отсюда, волчишка, слишком драный твой бочишко.
Рассказчица:	Ой, вы бедные мои зверятки, обидел вас медведь, не захотел с вами дружить и к себе в теремок пустить. Идите – ка я вас обниму, пожалею, у костра моего обогрею. Грейте лапки, не стесняйтесь.Смотрите, никак комарик  - совсем продрог, бедняжка. Иди, комарик к нам в кружок – будешь и ты наш дружок! 
Поют « Здравствуй, дружок, Здравствуй, дружок, 
скорее вставай вместе с нами в кружок, 
	Руку  мне дай, и я тебе дам, и будет весело нам. 
Здравствуй, дружок, Здравствуй, дружок, 
скорее вставай вместе с нами в кружок, 
Ты мне улыбнись и я улыбнусь и станет нам весело пусть.»
Медведь в это время в шкафу шьет и прислушивается к  разговору у костра/
Рассказчица : А зверятам хоть и холодно, да голодно, но зато вместе веселее
		Ведь как солнышко вокруг, если с нам рядом друг.
Садитесь, зверятки у костра. Ой, комарик, скажи, а ты теремок в лесу видел?А с Медведем не разговаривал? А  он всех зверей обидел. И некому с  ним справиться.	
Комарик: 	Я вам помогу./летит к теремку/
Эй, дядя Мишь, пусти пожить, будем мы с тобой дружить.
		Места я много не занимаю, и о варенье не мечтаю
Медведь:     А чего бы не пустить, заходи! Пусть у меня такой друг будет – и маленький и 
не ест ничего.
/комар залетает в шкаф, раздается звон посуды, крики: Ой, Ой, не кусайся…,
медведь выскакивает их шкафа и убегает/
Комар /летит к зверям/ Эй, зверята, чего сидите, скучаете?
	                                 Скорее  в теремочек заходите -
	Будем вместе тут мы жить и конечно, все дружить.
Все звери бегут к теремку.
Рассказчица : Стали звери  в теремочке жить- поживать  да добра наживать.
А медведю поделом досталося – будет впредь знать, как маленьких обижать.
А теперь на память – фотография.

----------

ooolaaanima (17.03.2017)

----------


## лорена

концертный номер *"Кухонный колбас".* 
Очень забавно получилось. Кому понадобиться - пишите в личку.
     1.Тихо ворчал  в углу холодильник
Каша шипела на молоко,
И не скрывая своих аппетитов
Чавкало громко большое ведро.
Кастрюльки на плитке грохали крышкой,
Кто-то в трубе басом запел,
Кошка на кухне гонялась за мышкой,
Что-то кофейник под носик шипел.

Пр. Веселее медный таз колоти по батарее,
Это кухонный колбас. Мы еще не так умеем!

2. Тесто пыхтело - ему стало тесно
Решило оно по столу погулять.
Сидеть одному не интересно,
К чему любопытство приводит опять.
Терка царапала носик морковке,
Мыло щипало тарелкам глаза.
Мышка стащили сыра кусочек,
Ложка стучала и так без конца.

ПР. Веселее медный таз колоти по батарее,
Это кухонный колбас. Мы еще не так умеем!

Танец нам ставил наш хореограф. Дети(12 человек) выходили паровозиком, они у меня совсем маленькие 5-6 лет, костюмы очень забавные.

----------

alla-mus (05.04.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.09.2016)

----------


## гунька

Вот такую музыкальную сказку нашла.

Волшебный пудинг 
Музыкальная сказка

Сл. Н. Линдси (перевод Ю. Хазанова), музыка В. Юдиной


Действующие лица:
Гумми - коала, аккуратный, симпатичный, в серых клетчатых брюках, в белой рубашке с бабочкой, в темном пиджаке, в соломенной шляпе, с тросточкой.
Румпус-Бумпус - тоже медведь, поэт и философ, с лорнетом, седыми волосами и очень умным видом.
Билл Кляп - бравый моряк, в очень большой шляпе, с большой бородой, с трубкой во рту.
Сэм Размахай - пингвин.
Пудинг Альберт - настоящий пудинг, круглый, как колобок, на тонких ножках, с миской на голове.
Опоссум, Бомбат - охотники за Пудингом.

Звучит вступление. Появляется Гумми.

Гумми. Ребята! Вы любите путешествовать? Вот и я решил мир посмотреть. Только никак не могу сообразить, кем же мне сделаться - туристом или бродягой, потому что нельзя ведь пуститься по белу свету, не будучи решительно никем... Посоветуюсь-ка я с местным философом и поэтом Румпусом-Бумпусом.

Появляется Румпус-Бумбус с грифельной доской, мелом что-то пишет на ней. Румпус-Бумбус весь испачкан мелом.

Простите, я...
Румпус-Бумпус. Не прерывай, мой друг, поэта,
Не то влетит тебе за это! (Продолжает писать, бормоча при этом.)
Тра-та-та-та-та, козел.
Тра-та-та-та-та, на луг,
Тра-та-та-та-та, пришел,
Тра-та-та-та-та, как вдруг... 
Гумми (робко). Тра-та-та-та-та, совет,
Тра-та-та-та-та, хочу...
Румпус-Бумпус. Замолчишь ты или нет?
Гумми. Тра-та-та-та-та, молчу.
Румпус-Бумпус (продолжает писать, пока не закончился мел). Ну, говори, о чем хотел,
Пока я снова не взлетел
На поэтический Парнас...
Лишь две минуты есть у нас.
Гумми. Дело в том, что я решил побродить немного по белу свету. Но никак не могу выбрать, кем же мне стать - туристом или бродягой... А вы как посоветуете?
Румпус-Бумпус. Что у туриста? Чемодан.
Но чемодан тебе не дан.
Какой бродяга без мешка?
Но у тебя пуста рука.
Турист без чемодана - пшик!
Бродяга без мешка - никто!
Пускай костюм отлично сшит,
Пускай в лохмотьях все пальто…
Не для тебя туриста роль:
Турист без чемодана - ноль!
С бродягой тоже дело дрянь:
Мешок сначала ты достань!
Без них - тебе заметит всяк -
Ты не турист и не босяк!..
Гумми. Боже мой! Что же делать, если у меня нет ни чемодана, ни мешка? Как без них увидеть белый свет?
Румпус-Бумпус. Ну, коли так, вот мой совет:
Иди гляди на белый свет,
Раскидывай умишком.
Иди без всяких дураков,
Без чемоданов и мешков,
Но с тросточкой под мышкой.
И на вопросы отвечай:
Мол, я гуляю невзначай,
Мол, засиделся слишком.
Гумми. Теперь мне все понятно! Вы открыли мне глаза! Большое спасибо!

Пожав друг другу руки, Гумми и Румпус-Бумбус расходятся. Гумми уходит, играя тросточкой. Звучит музыка. Появляется, опираясь на трость, Гумми.

Как много я уже прошел… К несчастью, покидая в спешке дом, я не удосужился запастись едой. Боже мой! Я сейчас просто умру от истощения. Никогда не думал, что желудок играет такую важную роль в жизни человека. Я-то полагал, у меня есть все, что надо. А выходит, главное - это еда, и без нее ты ни туда и ни сюда... Ведь, казалось бы, что?..

Песенка Гумми ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

Палка есть - чтоб с ней ходить,
Здравый ум - чтобы судить,
Мысли - чтоб слова слагать,
И глаза - чтобы моргать,
Зубы есть - чтобы жевать,
Губы - чтобы напевать,
Ноги есть и руки есть...
Да всего не перечесть!
Что ж мне белый свет не мил?
Что же он черней чернил?!
Видно, радости не те,
Если пусто в животе!
Как же я теперь дойду,
Позабывши про еду?
Да, нельзя пускаться в путь.
И дойду ль куда-нибудь?! (Начинает принюхиваться.)

Пока Гумми поет на другой стороне сцены появляются Билл Кляп и Сэм Размахай и Пудинг Альберт. Пудинг садится в центре, а Билл Кляп и Сэм Размахай «отрезают» от Пудинга куски и начинают есть.

Извините (приподнимая шляпу), я не ошибусь, если предположу, что вы едите мясной пудинг с горохом?
Сэм Размахай. В настоящее время - да. 
Гумми. Пахнет превосходно!
Билл Кляп (с набитым ртом). Да, превосходно пахнет.
Гумми. А буду ли я прав, если замечу, что в этом пудинге есть лук?..
Билл Кляп (с набитым ртом). Будете.
Пудинг Альберт. Репа, соль, горох, корица,
Аты-баты, лук-порей... 
Дай же парню подкрепиться
И кончай базар скорей!
Билл Кляп. Альберт, что за манеры?! (Возмущенно.) Как вы себя ведете, сто тысяч акул?.. То есть бушпритов в глотку!
Пудинг Альберт.  А ты? Чавкаешь так, что в Европе слыхать! И даже кусочка не предложишь бедному незнакомцу!
Билл Кляп (Гумми). Вот, пожалуйста. Он у нас со странностями, не обращайте внимания. Страшно любит предлагать кусочки самого себя незнакомым людям. 
Гумми. Как это любезно с его стороны!
Пудинг Альберт.  Плевать на любезность! Терпеть не могу!
Любезность, любезность на каждом шагу!
Со мной про любезность, любезный, забудь!
Я просто за то, чтобы двинуться в путь!
Билл Кляп. Ужасно злится и обижается, когда его не едят. Это у него прямо пунктик такой - чтоб его все время ели... Что ж, не будем раздражать Альберта, и я прошу вас разделить с нами завтрак, будь я дважды неладен!
Гумми. С огромным удовольствием! Нет ничего лучше хорошего куска мясного пудинга с горохом, да еще на свежем воздухе! (Усаживается рядом.)
Сэм Размахай. Прекрасно сказано! Мы приветствуем хороших едоков от всей души!
Билл Кляп. Вам должен понравиться пудинг, будь я проклят! («Отрезая» огромный кусище.) Это редкостный пудинг, скажу я вам! Можете мне поверить.
Сэм Размахай. Его режешь, а он не делается меньше. Честное слово! Он ведь...
Билл Кляп (прерывая, торжественно). Настоящий рождественский мясной, начиненный яблоками пудинг.

Утренняя баллада ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

Билл Кляп. Что может быть лучше, чем пудинг с утра?
Лишь пудинг к обеду, не скрою!
Сэм Размахай. Что может быть лучше, чем сон у костра?
Наверно, проснуться с зарею!
Билл Кляп. Что может быть лучше, чем спать на лугу?
Наверно, подняться с рассветом!
Сэм Размахай. Что лучше, чем роща на том берегу?
Наверное, роща на этом!
Билл Кляп. Что может быть лучше, чем спеть перед сном,
За ужином, вместе с соседом?
Вместе. Наверно, та песня, что мы запоем
За завтраком или обедом!
Сэм Размахай (тихо к Билли Кляпу). Этот пудинг... Сказать ему, а? (После кивка Билла Кляпа.) Этот пудинг... он просто волшебный. Понимаете?
Пудинг Альберт. Попрошу не шептаться в моем присутствии! (Сердито.) Не заставляй меня напрягать слух во время еды.
Сэм Размахай. Я вовсе не хотел вас обидеть, Альберт! Просто говорю вновь прибывшему джентльмену, что урожай нынче должен быть хорошим... (К Гумми тихо.) Называйте его по имени, когда обращаетесь. Это его успокаивает.
Гумми. Счастлив познакомиться с вами, Альберт!
Пудинг Альберт (невежливо). Гладко стелешь, жестко спать.
Билл Кляп. Не обращайте на него внимания, приятель. Он только с виду такой грубый, а в душе жутко вежливый и требует только одного: чтоб его постоянно ели, жевали, трескали, наворачивали и уминали!
Пудинг Альберт (кричит). Жуй, питайся, уплетай, чтоб дыханье сперло!
Нужно встать из-за стола сытыми по горло!
Гумми. Ой! Я наелся до отвала. Дальше некуда. Просто кусок уже не лезет в горло!
Пудинг Альберт. Раз не можете больше есть, значит, вам нужен моцион. Другими словами - протрястись немного! 

Пудинг бросается бежать со всех ног, за ним бегают все герои.

Билл Кляп (догоняя и хватая Пудинг).  Клянусь, надо иметь семь пядей во лбу и хорошие ноги, чтобы справиться с этим Пудингом! Такой ловкач - любого судью проведет, будь я трижды неладен!.. Наденьте шляпу, Альберт, вы же настоящий джентльмен.
Гумми (задумчиво). Странная вещь. Всего несколько минут назад от Пудинга отрезали столько кусков, и немалых, а по нему этого не скажешь. Он выглядит словно только-только из духовки!
Билл Кляп. Вот в том-то вся соль! Потому он и волшебный. Режь и ешь, ешь и режь, а он все целехонький. Такой уж у него характер. Мы с Сэмом уплетаем его немало годков, а разве по нему заметно, скажите?.. Но вам, наверно, не терпится узнать, как он к нам попал, этот удивительный пудинг?
Гумми. Ничего не доставит мне большего удовольствия, чем услышать от вас об этом.
Билл Кляп. Ну что же, тогда послушайте потрясающую историю.

Баллада о появлении пудинга ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

На шхуне «Бангкок» противный был кок,
Он жадина был и жмот,
Надменный, как граф, толстенный, как шкаф...
А впрочем, я тут немного не прав:
Не шкаф, а, скорей, комод.

Однажды зимой мы плыли домой,
И так приятен был путь...
Но врезались в лед! Мгновенье - и вот
Попал наш корабль в переплет
И начал тонуть!

Но милостив рок: мы с Сэмом и кок
Остались в живых тогда.
На льдину втроем взобрались с трудом,
И нет ни еды, ни крыши кругом,
Зато сколько хочешь льда!

Недели идут, недели плывут.
Нам с Сэмом почти капут.
От этой беды как смерть мы худы,
И лица у нас прозрачней слюды,
А кок потолстел на пуд!

Однажды в пургу проснулись в снегу
И видим: сидит наш кок,
А рядом у ног бурлит котелок,
И запах мясной весь мир обволок…
Наш кок уплетал пирог!

Это еще не конец. А замолчал я, потому что, когда дохожу до этого места, просто не могу говорить от возмущения. Представляете, какой был негодяй этот кок!.. Но слушайте дальше.

Я дал ему раз - не в бровь и не в глаз,
А в толстый его живот!
Мы дрались два дня, мы дрались три дня...
Хотел в океан он скинуть меня,
Но сам соскользнул под лед!
Гумми. Какая трагическая история! Но, простите, вы хотели рассказать о пудинге...
Билл Кляп. Как, сто тысяч акул, то есть этих... бом-брамселей! Вы не поняли? Ведь это и есть тот самый пудинг из котелка кока! Он его изобрел.
Гумми. Вероятно, это был очень способный кок?
Билл Кляп. Да, был. По пирожным с изюмом и по тушеной баранине с луком он не знал себе равных на всех материках.
Сэр Размахай. Он мог стать великим изобретателем, если бы...
Билл Кляп. Если бы не оказался великим негодяем! Но хватит говорить об этих печальных вещах. Хочу добавить, что мне и Сэму удалось в конце концов перебраться с нашей льдины на случайно подвернувшийся плавучий курятник, который вез цыплят с Западного полюса на Восточный. 
Сэм Размахай. Оттуда мы пешком добрались до Вальпараисо и вот наконец дома... 
Билл Кляп. Полундра! Прямо по курсу два подозрительных объекта! То есть субъекта! (Показывает.)

Все смотрят в указанном направлении. За деревом находятся Опоссум и Бомбат - в длинных пальто и шляпах, напоминающие шпионов. При этом они точат большой кухонный нож.

(Возмущенно). Эй! На корме! Бушприт вам в глотку! Нечего прятаться! Мы вас насквозь видим!
Опоссум (пряча нож за спинуи прячась за дерево). Неправда. Вы не можете нас видеть целиком.
Бомбат (заслоняя Опоссума). Потому что, во-первых, мы не в рентгеновском кабинете, а во-вторых, некоторая наша часть находится за деревом.
Билл Кляп (к Гумми, Пудингу Альберту и Сэму Размахаю). Что будем делать?
Сэм Размахай. По-моему, атаковать, что же еще?
Гумми. Простите мое любопытство, но зачем обязательно атаковать?
Билл Кляп. Потому что они рвутся к чужому пирогу! То есть к чужому пудингу. И точат на него нож, будь я четырежды неладен!
Сэм Размахай (к Гумми). Они охотятся за нашим пудингом днем и ночью. Оттого что они настоящие пудинговые воры, или, как мы их сокращенно называем «ПУДворы». Только и ждут момента, и если мы зазеваемся - пиши пропало.
Билл Кляп. В общем, ПУДлецы, которые ПУДлежат наказанию! А поскольку мы с Сэмом настоящие пудинговые владельцы, или сокращенно - «ПУДвладельцы», то обязаны всегда расправляться с ПУДворами, где бы они ни находились.
Сэм Размахай. Отколошматить их - это нам, как говорится, раз плюнуть. Весь вопрос в том, куда девать Пудинг на это время?
Гумми. Что же, я могу посторожить. Если вы не против.
Билл Кляп. Тут есть одно «но». Это такой хитрющий и ловкий Пудинг, что, если вы не будете знать все его штучки, он вас как пить дать обведет вокруг пальца, оставит с носом да еще вотрет очки. Скажет, к примеру, что к вам на шляпу сел какой-нибудь страшный паук, а когда станете смотреть - он раз... и ищи-свищи!
Пудинг Альберт (хмуро). Это верно. Это я могу... Только хватит о моем характере. Не обращайте на меня внимания.
Билл Кляп. Мы бы рады, Альберт, но ведь вы так и норовите облапошить нас!
Гумми. А почему бы не положить его на землю и не сесть сверху?
Пудинг Альберт. Какое грубое предложение! Ай-ай!

Билл Кляп и Сэм Размахай усаживают Гумми на Пудинг и бросаются на ПУДворов.

Билл Кляп. Выходите, вы, презренные ПУДворы! Что вы там ПУДсматриваете? Не заставляйте тратить на вас целый день. Получите свое - и амба! И убирайтесь подобру-поздорову!

Налетев, щиплет Опоссума за нос. Сэм Размахай наносит легкий удар Бомбату, тот сразу поднимает руки вверх.

Бомбат. Сегодня я не могу больше драться. У меня болит большой палец на ноге.
Опоссум (подмигивая Бомбату). Мы ведь опаздываем на ту самую встречу. Помнишь? Идем скорее. (Отойдя на безопасное расстояние, кричит.) Вы еще поплатитесь за подобное поведение! Вам не пройдет даром ущемление чужого носа до такой степени, что через него трудно не только дышать, но и видеть!
Бомбат. Нечестно ударять по шее человека, у которого болит большой палец на ноге!
Вместе (кричат). Все равно пудинг будет наш! Наш! Наш! (Убегают.)
Билл Кляп. Чихать нам на ваши угрозы, будь я пять раз неладен! (Кричит вслед.)
Забыл я про жалость - рука моя сжалась,	
И сил у нее не отнять.
Коль биться придется и нос попадется -
Боюсь, опухнет опять!
Сэм Размахай.  Удрали ПУДворы,
Вернутся не скоро,
Пусть ходят они в синяках!
Не в силах угрозы и лживые слезы
Оставить нас в дураках!
Билл Кляп. Ну, дела на сегодня закончены. Не пора ли мирно посидеть возле костра?

Садятся под дерево, разводят костер. Билл Кляп «отрезает» пудинг.

(Набивает трубку.) Вот что я называю настоящей жизнью: хорошенько повоевать против бесчестных людей, а потом досыта поесть, закурить трубочку и поговорить по душам в хорошей компании. Или спеть песню… Лично я очень люблю петь... Ну-ка, Сэм, возьми свою губную гармошку и подыграй мне! Я спою вам отрывок из своей автобиографии.

Пиратская песня ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

Когда еще я молод был, кудрявей во сто крат,
Сказал себе я: - «Слушай, Билл, ну чем ты не пират?!»
И я решил пиратом стать и много золота достать,
Все трюмы золотом набить и всех врагов своих разбить!

Что ураганы? Тьфу, пустяк. Что бури? Просто вздор!
Вселяет страх мой черный стяг, бесстрашен гордый взор...
И вот, красивый, молодой, в пираты я ушел,
Но ни в воде, ни под водой пиратов не нашел.

Их больше нет... Но боцман злой страшнее, чем пират:
Хожу с разбитою скулой и сам себе не рад.
Ох, как я маялся все дни - на юте, на корме,
И зуботычины одни лишь доставались мне!

Но мы, матросы, молодцы: никто не горевал.
Кричали нам: «Отдать концы!» И каждый отдавал.
Тяжелый труд, побоев град - и так прошли года...
О том, что гордый ты пират, забыто навсегда.

Сэм Размахай. А давайте я спою. Лирическая песня под названием «Смелые пингвины». 

Смелые пингвины ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

Пингвины - доблестный народ, не зря идет молва:
Мы знаем волны всех широт, заливы, острова...
Кто видел нас на море, со мной не станет спорить!

Пингвин - не трус в бою любом, и к дружбе он готов.
Но не желает быть рабом он даже у китов!
Пускай у злой акулы напрасно сводит скулы!

Пингвин играет день-деньской, играть ему не лень.
Резвятся с ним и лев морской, и котик, и тюлень.
Быть смелым так прекрасно! Надеюсь, все вам ясно?

Пудинг Альберт (перебивая). Все это прекрасно. Но, может, дадите и мне словечко молвить? Вам, я вижу, нравится распевать о том, как хорошо быть пиратом или пингвином. А как бы вы, интересно, запели, если были бы просто пудингом и вас целый день резали бы да ели?! Ели да резали?! Вот послушайте, что я вам скажу.

Песня Пудинга ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

Ох, нелегко быть пудингом! Все на один мотив
Твердят ему, что нуден он, невежлив, неучтив.
Но те, кто так ругаются, всех больше наедаются!

Зачем рожден я пудингом, к чему такая честь?
Уж лучше быть мне пуделем, чтоб этот пудинг есть.
Иль птицею родиться - вот это мне годится!

Зачем рожден я пудингом? Кто пошутил со мной?
Уж лучше быть мне путником с котомкой за спиной.
Иль куклою бездушной, девчонкам всем послушной!

Ох, нелегко быть пудингом! Все на один мотив
Твердят ему, что нуден он, невежлив, неучтив.
Но те, кто так ругаются, всех больше наедаются!
Билл Кляп. Прекрасно сказано, Альберт! Я даже немного прослезился. 
Сэм Размахай. А в награду за доставленное удовольствие мы съедим от тебя еще по кусочку, прежде, чем завалиться на боковую. 
Билли Кляп. Но мне хотелось бы сделать сейчас одно важное сообщение. Раскройте уши и слушайте внимательно... Вот здесь перед нами интеллигентный молодой человек с тросточкой, который один отправился поболтаться по белу свету. И вот здесь перед вами мы, Сэм и я, две самые славные личности из всех самых славных, когда-либо бродивших по белу свету совместно с Пудингом, будь я несколько раз неладен!... 
Гумми. Я рад, что встретил вас в своем путешествии. Правда я так и не понял туристы вы или бродяги…
Сэм Размахай. Присоединяйтесь к нам, к благородному обществу ПУДвладельцев, сокращенно - БОПу!
Билл Кляп. Обязанности члена общества несложные - проще пареной репы. Требуется только бродить по белу свету, бороться с ПУДворами и при этом не умолкая беседовать, петь или рассказывать разные истории, а также в определенное время подкрепляться Пудингом. Итак, каков ваш ответ?
Гумми. По рукам, друзья! Считайте меня новым ПУДвладельцем и членом БОП.

Все радостно жмут друг другу руки.

Билл Кляп. Нас дружба всех связала, мы знаем, кто есть кто!
Пускай нас очень мало, но вместе мы зато!
Сэм Размахай. Воришек всех мы будем с дороги гнать взашей!
Им не видать наш Пудинг, как собственных ушей!
Гумми. Стоим мы на защите всех пудингов Земли.
ПУДворы, трепещите, завидев нас вдали!
Все. Ура всем добрым людям! Да здравствует наш БОП,
Чтоб мирно жил наш Пудинг и был он вкусным чтоб!

Гимн ПУДвладельцев ( плюс, минус , минус с мелодией , текст , ноты ).

Только тот, кто очень туп, станет есть куриный суп.
У того, кто без зубов, к молоку всегда любовь.
Кашу ест лишь только тот, у кого болит живот.
А для нас, друзья, неплох Пудинг с мясом и горох!

Любят масло и сыры те, что чувствами стары.
Для зазнаек лишь нужны килограммы ветчины.
Разевают дети рты на печенье и торты.
А для нас, друзья, неплох Пудинг с мясом и горох!

Нам не нужен аппетит - он с рожденья в нас сидит.
Нас не надо умолять: «Съешь за бабушку, за мать…
Съешь за тетю, за отца...» Уговорам нет конца!
Ведь для нас, друзья, неплох Пудинг с мясом и горох!

Мы не лорды, не князья, ПУДвладельцы мы, друзья!
Нашим званием горды, мы крепим свои ряды
И готовы до утра славить Пудинг наш, ура!
Да, для нас всегда неплох Пудинг с мясом и горох!

Берутся за руки и идут за кулисы. Навстречу выходит Румпус-Бумпус с грифельной доской.

Румпус-Бумпус. Совет мой службу сослужил:
Пуститься в путь медведь решил,
Но на пустой желудок.
Но голова полна идей!
Нашел занятье и друзей -
Прошло не больше суток. (Пишет на доске.)
Тому, кто вежлив и учтив,
В общенье прост, умом пытлив,
Мир открываться будет!
Веселый нрав и свет надежд
Не уменьшается, хоть режь
Ты тот Волшебный Пудинг.

Все уходят под финальную мелодию.

----------


## гармашева26

*Белоснежка и семь гномов*


*Тролль:*Да,да!Все не то,все не так.И вот это не то,и вот это не так.Это все не так было.И не здесь.Я помню.Все не так было.
Танец  «Тролль»
*Тролль*:Ну,хорошо хоть парк оставили.Скамейку вот сделали.А раньше,раньше здесь такое было?!Лес огромный,сосны здоровые,и гномы под каждой сосной копошатся и истории разные рассказывают.Про Белоснежку,например.
Это было очень-очень давно.В одной далекой стране жила королева несказанной красоты.Она очень мечтала о доченьке.Наверно,эту мечту подслушали добрые волшебники.Во всяком случае,, весной мечта ее сбылась,у нее родилась девочка.»Маленькая  моя,Белоснежка»-вот это только и сказала королева, и умерла.Внезапно,как свечка,погасла.И осталось у девочки от мамы лишь одно это необычное имя-Белоснежка.А король,ну что король.Он был мужчина в полном расцвете сил.Он взял,да и женился еще раз.Новая королева была очень красива,очень богата.Но вместе с тем,она была зла и завистлива.Среди ее несметных сокровищ было волшебное зеркальце,в которое она смотрелась целыми днями.
*Королева*:»Свет мой зеркальце,скажи,да всю правду покажи.Я ль на свете всех милее,всех румяней и белее.Ну,отвечай!»(запись зеркальца)»Слышали?Это я!»

Если же зеркало ей отвечало,что она всех  и милее и белее,но вот где-то и кто-то есть и получше,мачеха приходила в такую ярость,что немедленно посылала своего доверенного человека розыскать и убить несчастную красавицу.Но время шло,Белоснежка порастала,день ото дня становилась все прекрасней.И все,все любили Белоснежку,не только за ее красоту,но и за доброе сердце.Королева ее ненавидела,с тревогой,наблюдая за тем,что в замке под самым носом подрастает еще одна соперница.Конечно же,она делала все,чтобы красота девушки увяла,не успев  расцвести.Белоснежка выполняла самую черную работу,одевалась в самые рваные лохмотья,но она не унывала,таская воду из колодца или,убирая на кухне,она мечтала.Мечтала о том,что когда-нибудь будет жить подальше от мачехи,что когда-нибудь встретит прекрасного принца.Она мечтала и пела,и даже птицы замолкали,чтобы послушать ее чудесную песенку.

ПЕСНЯ  БЕЛОСНЕЖКИ

Принц и в самом деле появился.
-Ах,это сон!
-Нет,это не сон.Это я хочу увезти тебя в свой замок.
*Тролль*: И увез бы.Да вот только на их беду королева как раз взяла в руки волшебное зеркало попривычке.
*Королева:*»Свет.мой зеркальце,скажи ,да всю правду расскажи.Я ль на свете всех милее,всех румяней и белее?
*Зеркало:*(зеркало -запись)

*Королева* позеленела:»Завести Белоснежку в лес и ее…..устранить!»
(Белоснежку уводят)
*Тролль*: А человеку стало жалко девочку.В лес-то он ее завел,а в лесу и отпустил.А обрадованной мачехе принес сердце зайца,сказав,что это сердце Белоснежки.Королева зря обрадовалась,потому что все история после этого только началась.
Когда Белоснежка осталась одна в дремучем лесу,она огляделась вокруг и сердце ее сжалось от страха.Знаете как это бывает,когда в лесу темнеет,лес становится похожим на страшную сказку.Кроны деревьев кажутся злыми колдунами,ветви похожими на лапы хищных зверей,которые только и ждут момента схватить тебя за одежду.Белоснежка вскрикнула и упала,обессилев,уснула на мягком мху.Когда утром Белоснежка открыла глаза,ночные тени исчезли,а вместе с ними исчез и страх.И лес,в котором до сих пор царила полная тишина,начал оживать.

ТАНЕЦ ЗВЕРЕЙ

*Белоснежка*:Здравствуй лес,здравствуйте белочки,зайчики.Здравствуйте,бурундучки,мышата,ежата.Здравствуйте все-все.Меня зовут Белоснежка.Давайте с вами дружить.

*ИГРА*

*Белоснежка:*Ну,ладно,ладно,ребята.С вами хорошо,но я хотела бы найти такое место,где я могла бы спрятаться от злой королевы.Так что я пошла…Но куда же вы меня тащите?Ого,это что-дом?Дом в самой чаще.Не верю своим глазам.Нет,это,наверно,мне снится.
*Тролль*:Дом был настоящий,правда маленький.Складывалось впечатление,что в доме жили дети.Она заглянула в окошко.
*Белоснежка*:Здесь,наверно,живут дети,у которых нет мамы.Какой беспорядок!Посуда грязная,кровати не прибраны,а разбросано все как?
*Тролль*:Она вошла в дом и принялась за уборку.Она подметала,выбивала ковры,стирала и мыла посуду.В углу стояли кровати,на спинке у каждой было что-то написано.
*Белоснежка*:Док,Чехун,Весельчак,Простак,Ворчун,Молчун,Соня(зевает).Спать-то как хочется.(засыпает)

ТАНЕЦ ГНОМОВ

-Эй,смотрите,да тут у нас свет горит!
-Может это приведение?
-Я вот уже 200 лет вам говорю-беды не миновать!
-Ладно,Ворчун,ну не стоять здесь нам всю ночь?Пойдем и посмотрим.
-Док,ты уверен,что это наш дом?
-Да у нас в жизни так чисто не было.
*Ворчун*:Ну вот,и посуду украли.
-Ее просто вымыли и сложили в буфет.
-Кто это?И где этот кто?Может в спальне?
(подходят)
*Белоснежка*:(проснулась)Простите,если я вас напугала.Но я так устала,что уснула.А вы гномы?Сейчас я угадаю,кого как зовут.Ты-Док,Весельчак,Соня,Молчун,Ворчун,Чихун,Простак.
Тролль: А потом Белоснежка поведала гномам свою печальную  историю.
*Гномы*:» Оставайся у нас» .
Белоснежка:» А теперь ужинать.Переодевайтесь,умывайтесь.Вы только посмотрите на свои руки?»
*Ворчун*:»Мы уже несколько сот лет не умывались».
-Вреда от воды не будет.
*Ворчун*: «Не пойду и все!»
*Гномы*:Хватайте его!(тянут,умываются)

*Тролль*: А в это время злая мачеха,думая,что Белоснежка мертва,любовалась в свое  волшебное зеркало
*Королева*: :»Свет.мой зеркальце,скажи ,да всю правду расскажи.Я ль на свете всех милее,всех румяней и белее?
*Зеркало*: Не скажу.
*Королева*: Ну?
*Зеркало*:Белоснежка.
*Королева*: Она должна была умереть!Меня обманули!(убегает)
*Тролль*:На самом деле,мачеха была злой колдуньей.Она превратилась в горбатую старуху,сварила из разных кореньев яд,который называется сонная смерть и шприцем ввела его в яблоко,и отправилась в лес разыскивать Белоснежку.
*
Королева*:Когда ты  откусишь  маленький кусочек этого яблока-тебе конец.Заснешь сном,похожим на смерть,и разбудить тебя сможет только поцелуй первой любви.Мать тебя поцеловать не успела,отцу некогда,а влюбиться в тебя еще тоже никто не успел.Мала еще,козявочка.

*Тролль*:Рано утром она подошла к домику гномов.Увидела Белоснежку,которая проводив гномов на работу,села за вышивание.
(скрип двери)
*Белоснежка*: Кто там?
Королева: Сердце мое!Дай напиться бедной старой бабушке.Дорога длинная,а годы мои уже не те.Притомилась.(Белоснежка дала воды).Ну вот,уважила.Хотелось бы мне отблагодарить тебя.Да у меня  нет ничего,кроме этого яблока.Возьми его,милая.
*Белоснежка:* Спасибо!(откусила и упала)
Королева:Как ты ,красавица?....А  то только  и слышешь со всех сторон: Белоснежка то,Белоснежка это.Хвати!Теперь я буду  самой красивой на вете…….Прощай,красавица!Спокойной тебе, и желательно вечной ,ночи.

*Тролль*: Звери  тотчас побежали  к гномам и рассказали  о случившемся.Они побежали домой.Подбегая к дому.они успели заметить черную тень,мелькнувшую в чащу.Они кинулись за ней,загоняя ее все дальше и дальше в дебри,известные только им самим.Королева подбежала к утесу и стала карабкаться наверх.И тут разразилась гроза.Королева испугалась молнии,в испуге оступилась и сорвалась в пропасть.А гномы вернулись в дом.Увидев,Белоснежку,они расплакались.
*Ворчун:* Она так и не узнала,как я полюбил ее.
-И я.
-И я.
-И я.
-И я.

ТАНЕЦ- НЕ ВЕРЮ

*Тролль*: Они построили  для Белоснежки хрустальную ложу  и поставили ее на лесной поляне.День и ночь поочереди дежурили около нее,надеясь,что когда-нибудь она проснется.По всему свету разошлась слава о красавице,спящей в самой непроходимой чаще.И вот однажды ,на поляну въехал тот самый принц с которым дружила Белоснежка.Он долго искал ее по всему свету.И сейчас он сидел около девочки и не мог поверить,что она мертва.
*Принц*: «Моя принцесса,как жаль,что я так поздно нашел тебя.Я буду помнить тебя вечно!»
*
Тролль*: И он поцеловал ее.Вот,чего не учла королева,того,что еще в замке принц и Белоснежка полюбили друг друга.Любовь победила.Белоснежка вздохнула и открыла глаза.
*Гномы:* УРА!
*Принц:* « Отныне,никакая беда тебя не коснется.Я увезу тебя в свой замок!»

ТАНЕЦ «МЕЧТА»

*Тролль*: Вот так сбываются мечты!

----------


## лорена

> небольшая сказка по мотивам Г.Х. Андерсена "Принцесса на горошине". По мотивам сказки из сборника Бурениной


Спасибо за сценарий. Совместными усилиями с О-ля-ля и моими коллегами по работе, мы переложили эту сказочку на стихи. Вот что получилось:
«Принцесса на горошине»
1 вед. В некотором царстве…
2 вед. В некотором государстве…
1 вед. Жили – были…
2 вед. Не тужили….
Вместе. Королева и Король.
1 вед. Жили не бедно и не богато…
2 вед. На одну царскую зарплату…
1 вед. И был у них любимый сын- 
Самый настоящий принц!
2 вед. Все его друзья, подружки:
Шалуны и хохотушки-
Веселились на балах,
Развлекались до утра.
Все любили танцевать,
В игры весело играть.
ИГРА В ЖМУРКИ.
(по окончании игры Принц отходит в сторону, садится. Пригорюнился. Королева и Король подходят к нему. )
Принц. Надоело, все не мило!
              Всё мне стало, вдруг, постыло!
Король. Что-то с сыном происходит,
               Просто места не находит.
               Может не того поел?
               Или, может, заболел?
Королева. Что случилось вдруг с тобой,
                    Наш сыночек дорогой?
Принц. (встаёт со стульчика)
Ничего я не хочу,
Без причины я грущу!
Королева.
 Как тебя развеселить?(думает)
Надо игры изменить!
Король. 
              Может книжку почитаем,
               Или в шахматы сыграем?
Принц. 
Не хочу читать, играть,
Я жену пойду искать!
Королева.(падает в обморок на стульчик)
Ой, мне дурно!
Мальчик мой!!!!(рыдает)
Король. Дорогая, что с тобой?
Принц. 
Не волнуйся, мамочка,
Я не подведу.
В жёны настоящую
Принцессу я найду.
Король. 
Где же ты её найдёшь?
В наше время?
Вот вопрос?
Принц. 
Все королевства обойду,
Но принцессу я найду,
Королева.(очнулась)
Да, уж видно вырос, иди…
Ну, что ж,…счастливого пути.
(Принц уходит. Король с Королевой стоят обнявшись, смотрят вслед,машут рукой.)
(Король прислушивается)
Король. 
Дорогая, слышишь стук?
Королева.  Не слышу. Тишина вокруг.
Король. 
Все же я пойду проверю,
Кто в мои стучится двери.
(Король уходит и возвращается, ведя Принцессу за руку.)
Королева. 
Ой! Прелестное дитя!
Да она замёрзла вся!
Как ладошки холодны!
Боже! Как она дрожит!
Король. 
Проходи, дитя моё.
Будет здесь тебе тепло.
Принцесса. 
Как здесь уютно и тепло,
Вам спасибо  за добро.(уходят)
Вас за все благодарю.
Песню вам я подарю.
(Песня Принцессы)
(Звучит восточная мелодия, на середину зала выходят восточные красавицы, одна из них в центре).
Восточная Принцесса(командует)
Девушки, все в круг вставайте,
Дружно, хором отвечайте.
Я красивее всех?
Красавицы. Да.
И я добрее всех?
Красавицы. Да.
И я умнее всех?
Красавицы. Да.
Вбегает ещё одна красавица.
Красавица. Ой, Принцесса, чудеса!
Принц приехал к нам сюда!
Восточная Принцесса. 
А мне, такой красавице,
Ни один не нравится.
Он, как аист с длинным носом?
Красавицы. Нет.
Он как страус длинноногий?
Красавицы. Нет.
(входит Принц.)
Принц. О, Принцесса, вот и я.
Ехал я к тебе три дня.
Восточная Принцесса (обходит вокруг Принца, разглядывая его)
Проходи принц, проходи,
Как танцую -  посмотри.
ТАНЕЦ ВОСТОЧНЫХ КРАСАВИЦ.
Восточная Принцесса 
Ну и как танцую я?
Оцени скорей меня!
Принц.
Вы – зазнайка, не принцесса.
Нет к Вам больше интереса.
Восточная Принцесса 
Ха, подумаешь герой!
Эй, подружки, все за мной! 
(Уходят в разные стороны, выходит русская принцесса)

Русская Принцесса.
Не хочу-у-у-у…
Не буду-у-у-у…
Всё надоело-о-о….
Эй, вы двое из ларца!
Одинаковы с лица!
Сундучок свой открывайте,
Веселите, развлекайте!
Двое из ларца. 
1-й. Вот он я! 
2-й. А вот и я!                          
1-й и 2-й. Ты принцесса нас звала?
1-й. Госпожа, служить мы рады,
И не требуем награды.
2-й. С нами потанцуй сейчас.
        Развесёлый перепляс.
ТАНЕЦ РУССКОЙ ПРИНЦЕССЫ.
Входит принц.
Русская Принцесса.
Ну а кто же ты такой?
Принц заморский иль герой?
Принц.
 Я – принц, я по миру хожу,
              Принцессу я в жены ищу.
Русская Принцесса.
               Видеть принца не хочу!
               Уйди, а то поколочу!
(Принцесса бежит за принцем, тряся кулаками.)
Принц.
Ничего себе, девица.
Не принцесса, а тигрица!
Надо срочно убегать,
Здесь принцессы не сыскать!
(убегают в разные стороны)

ВЫХОДЯТ ПИРАТЫ. ПЕСНЯ ПИРАТОВ.
(Входит принц, пираты его обыскивают, ничего не находят. Показывают мимикой и жестами, что у принца ничего нет.)
Принцесса пиратов.
Кто это бедный господин?
Зачем пришел он к нам один?
Принц.
Я – принц, я по миру хожу,
Принцессу я в жены ищу.
Принцесса пиратов.
Какой же ты принц?
Где же твой кошелек?
Принц.
Все деньги потратил,
Был путь мой далек.
Принцесса пиратов.
Гоните, гоните скорей его прочь!
Принц.
Да.. Здесь мне никто не сумеет помочь!
(убегают в разные стороны)
ВЫХОДЯТ АФРИКАНЦЫ
1 афр. 
Охота кончилась у нас
Племя отдохнёт сейчас.
2 афр. Будем песни петь, играть,
С принцессой нашей танцевать!
Африканская Принцесса.
Мумбо-юмбо, где ты там?
Подойди, возьми Там-Там!
ТАНЕЦ АФРИКАНЦЕВ
(входит принц)
Африканская Принцесса.
Это что еще за чудо?
Кто ты, юноша? Откуда?
Принц.
Я – принц, я по миру хожу,
Принцессу я в жены ищу.
1 афр. Ты чужеземец слишком бледен…
2 афр. Да к тому ж еще и беден!
3 афр. На нас ты вовсе  не похож…
4 афр. Ты здесь и дня не проживёшь.
Африканцы (хором)
И с бледным мы жить не хотим королём!
Африканская Принцесса.
Иди к бледнолицым, иди где твой дом.
Принц. Видно с мечтою придется расстаться
И в королевство ни с чем возвращаться.

 (Король и Королева на троне, принцесса стоит рядом)
Королева.
 Послушай, милое дитя. 
Скажи мне правду, не шутя.
Король.
Скажи нам точно, дай ответ:
Ты принцесса или нет?
Принцесса. 
Я принцесса, - это точно,
Только мачехе не дочка.
Злая мачеха меня 
Просто со свету сжила!
Король. 
Ты иди спокойно спать.
На пуховую кровать.
(Принцесса уходит)
Королева.
Я кровать ей постелила -
Про секрет не позабыла!
Сто матрасов, шесть перин,
Над кроватью балдахин,
Покрывало сверху брошено,
А внизу – одна горошина.
Король.
 И если она всю ночь не заснёт..
Если всю ночь глаз не сомкнёт…
Значит….
Королева. Это и будет ответ:
Вместе. Настоящая принцесса или нет!
(выходит принцесса с недовольным лицом)
Королева.
 Ну и как спалось тебе?
 Что ты видела во сне?
Принцесса.
 Я почти, что не спала,
В муках ночь я провела.
 Кто-то арбуз под матрас положил,
Спать из-за этого не было сил.
Король.
Ты принцесса настоящая!
Королева.
Нам невеста подходящая!
(Входит принц) 
Принц. (обнимает родителей)
Я полмира обошёл, но принцессы не нашёл.
(принц и принцесса увидели друг друга и улыбнулись, Король и Королева переглянулись)
Король. Давайте мы устроим бал,
Час для праздника настал.
ТАНЕЦ «МЕНУЭТ»
1 вед. Вот и всё, закончен бал,
Подошла история к развязке…
2 вед. Пусть добро торжествует всегда,
Побеждает в жизни, как в сказке.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Добрый вечер, Лорена! Спасибо Вам за чудесную сказку Муха-цокотоха! БЛАГОДАРЮ за ваш труд! А можно к Вам с просьбой? хочу Вас попросить отправить муз оформление к сказке мне на почту потому-что у меня не качается через депозит. Мой адрес gorloww@mail.ru Ирина


Я бы с удовольствием, но мои родные просто не пустят меня за комп на столь долгое время. Девчата, кто скачал сказку, может поможете коллеге?

----------

Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## Василиса Премудрая

Здравствуйте!
Я из Владивостока руководитель детского дошкольного центра.
Хочу немного поделиться своим опытом в организации спектаклей для самых маленьких деток от 1,6 до 5 лет. 
У нас в Центре есть типовой актовый зал (как в детском саду), и родители деток, которые приходят к нам на занятия,  как-то год назад спросили, можем ли мы организовать для них спектакль. Мы решили попробовать.... и поставили несколько интерактивных спектаклей. Ведь с малышами сложность в том, что они не могут длительное время сидеть на стульчиках и смотреть: им надо двигаться.  Сначала за основу брали сказки Олеси Емельяновой и включали в них игровой компонент (примерно 7-8 игр), потом стали придумывать свои... 
На спектакли мы приглашаем до 20 детей с мамами (или папами), придумываем готовим раздаточный материал (музыкальные инструменты, султанчики и т.д. на каждого ребёнка). Так как у нас нет никакого дополнительного финансирования, нам приходится ещё и продумывать, чтобы сценарий был "бюджетным", поэтому у нас ограничение на количество задействованных артистов - 4 человека. 

Сегодня я предлагаю суенарий сказки о том, как Лунтик и его друзья готовились к встрече Нового Года - своеобразная репетиция Нового года для самых маленьких деток.

*Лунтик и его друзья*
*Оформление:* 
Зимние деворации на занавесе, ёлка, ёлочные игрушки – 50 штук ,  снежки, санки,  мягкие модули,  снежинки, небольшие подарочки, большой белый мяч,  набор доктора, перевязь, бубны
Игрушки: Мишка, Белка, Зайка, Лиса, Дед Мороз и Снегурочка
Музыка № 1 из мультика про Лунтика
Голос за кадром:
Однажды на Луне родился необыкновенный малыш
Из-за ширмы появляется Лунтик, машет всем рукой и говорит: 
- Я родился.
И случилось так, что он попал на Землю и нашёл там много новых друзей.
 Лунтик: Да, я недавно родился, но уже успел со всеми подружиться. 
Голос за кадром:
Нет, Лунтик, не со всеми, ты ещё не познакомился с нашими ребятами. 
Голос за кадром:
Знакомьтесь:  Лунтик — лунная пчела. Добрый, честный, послушный, великодушный, доверчивый малыш. Всегда готов помочь. Бывает простодушен, не умеет хитрить, важничать, жадничать и хвастаться. В силу возраста  не знает простейших вещей, но быстро учится. Легко заводит друзей.
Лунтик: выходит со всеми здоровается. 
Музыка № __2___фоновая  летит снег
Ребята, выходите скорее гулять, смотрите, сколько снегу выпало. Будем в снежки играть! Выходи смелее, бери снежок и кидай его мне или маме. 
Музыка № 3  Весёлая  «Как бы не было зимы» - *игра в снежки*
Ой, я совсем забыл: я же обещал  Бабе Капе  помочь приготовить обед. Я скоро вернусь! Подождите меня, хорошо? И мы с Вами ещё поиграем. 
Звучит весёлая музыка, на полянку выпрыгивает Кузнечик Кузя, везёт саночки и поёт песенку: Музыка № 4  «Хорошо, хорошо, что мороз к нам пришёл….»   
Голос за кадром:
Знакомьтесь: Кузнечик Кузя - юркий, подвижный, умный и находчивый кузнечик. Самый первый друг Лунтика. Честен, справедлив, любит новые игры и приключения. Бывает хвастлив и самоуверен. Кузя  добрый, смелый, активный, но часто непослушный мальчик, который частенько из-за этого попадает в беду.
Кузя: Ой, сколько снегу выпало. Как здорово: можно кидать снежки, лепить снеговика…. А вот смотрите какой огромный снежный ком я скатал, а какой он лёгкий, ловите!
*Игра со снежным комом* (большой воздушный шар)
 Ребята, а вы знаете, что я самый лучший прыгун на свете? Я очень люблю прыгать,  
Голос за кадром:
Кузя, не хвастайся. Наши ребята тоже умеют прыгать. И потом, на снегу прыгай осторожно, под снегом может быть лёд…
Кузя: Ничего, подумаешь, лёд, я вот ничего не боюсь, никакого льда. Вот сейчас сделаю себе прыгальную дорожку и будет весело.  Ну-ка, ребятки, выходите, покажите, какие у вас сильные ножки. 
Музыка № 5  Звучит Летка енка - *дети прыгают по мягким модулям*
Кузя:  
Ой, молодцы. Вы тоже очень прыгучие все оказались. А я … а я ещё знаете, как могу….. (тащит бревно). Вот я могу через это бревно перескакивать.  
Голос за кадром:
Кузя, не хвастай…… И прошу тебя, поосторожней: на улице скользко. 
Кузя: А, ничего…. Перепрыгивает через бревно. Ой-ёй-ёй… 
Музыка № 6    Звук: Кузя упал 
Выходит Лунтик: Здравствуй, Кузя! Что случилось? Ты что так плачешь? 
Кузя: Я, кажется, сломал лапку….Ай-яй-яй!
Лунтик: Что же делать?
Вылетает Мила, везёт саночки поёт песенку. 
Музыка № 7 выход Милы
Голос за кадром: 
Знакомьтесь:  Мила - милая, добрая, но иногда капризная и обидчивая, девочка - божья коровка. Знает множество интересных игр, умеет рисовать , очень любит делать замки и куличики из песка, играть в доктора. Часто всех поучает, пользуясь знанием разнообразнейших правил. 
Мила: Ну что, Кузя, допрыгался? Давай посмотрю, что там у тебя случилось с ногой. Так болит? А так? Ничего страшного, у тебя просто растяжение……  Давай я тебе перевяжу лапку и всё будет хорошо. 
Кузя: Спасибо, Мила.  
Мила: Не за что. Мы же друзья и должны друг другу помогать. Ну что, во что будет сегодня играть? 
Лунтик:  Я хотел в догонялки, но Кузя, наверное, не сможет….
Мила:  Да, Кузе сейчас не до бега… Во что же нам поиграть? А, придумала: я буду загадывать вам загадки.  
Музыка № 8  фоновая *загадки* (игрушки в мешочке у Милы)
Косолапые ноги,  Зиму спит в берлоге. 
Догадайся, ответь,  Кто это?   (медведь) 
На ветке – не птичка,  А зверь-невеличка, 
Шубка теплая, как грелка. Кто это?  (белка) 
Комочек пуха,  Длинное ухо, 
Прыгает ловко  Любит морковку. 
Ну-ка, отгадай-ка,  Кто это?    (зайка) 
Хитрая плутовка,  Рыжая головка, 
Хвост пушистый – краса!  Кто это?    (лиса)
А вот ещё одна загадка: 
Про новый год
Ребята отгадывают, а Лунтик с Кузей невпопад отвечают. 
Лунтик: А что такое Новый Год?
Мила: объясняет….. Но я сама толком не знаю. Вот ты лучше спроси у Бабы Капы, она лучше всё объяснит. 
Лунтик:  Баба Капа! Не слышит….
Мила: Давайте все вместе позовём её. 
Дети все кричат: Баба Капа!
Голос за кадром: 
Иду, иду! 
Знакомьтесь: Баба Капа - добрая бабушка пчела. Названная бабушка Лунтика. Любит готовить и угощать, печет вкуснейшие пироги, плюшки, варит варенье, очень гостеприимна и щедрая. Идеал бабушки. Бесконечно добра, мудра и заботлива, иногда проявляет строгость, но всегда очень терпимо относится к капризам и проделкам детей.
Выходит Баба Капа: Здравствуй, мила, здравствуй, Кузя! Что случилось с твоей лапкой? 
Кузя: Я прыгал и вот….
Баба Капа: Ай-яй-яй! Надо быть поосторожнее!  Ну а что вы меня звали?
Лунтик: Мы хотели спросить, что такое Новый Год?
Баба Капа:  
Что такое Новый Год?
Это дружный хоровод
Это дудочки и скрипки, 
Шутки песни и улыбки. 
Что такое Новый Год?
Это праздника приход
Это смех друзей весёлый,
Это пляски возле ёлки. 
Вот что значит , вот что значит
Новый год! 
Мила:  ………………………….Спасибо, мы всё поняли…. Лунтик, а ты понял? 
Лунтик: Не совсем ещё….
Мила: Ну,  мы тогда сейчас с Кузей тебе объясним.  
Музыка: № 9  «Что такое Новый Год  ---»

Лунтик:
Я, кажется, понял: Новый Год  - это самый чудесный праздник, да?
Мила:
А ещё самый  волшебный
Кузя
 И самый весёлый
Баба Капа: 
Да, вы правы. Но самое главное на этом празднике – это встреча с добрым Дедушкой Морозом, который принесёт Вам подарки.  
Лунтик: 
Подарки? Здорово! 
Баба Капа:
Лунтик, Мила, Кузя а что бы  вы хотели получить в подарок от Дедушки Мороза?
Лунтик, Мила и Кузя отвечают.
Баба Капа: 
Надо написать Дедушке Морозу письмо и рассказать ему о том, что вы хотите. И он обязательно исполнит ваши желания. А мы  тоже должны подготовиться к встрече с Новым Годом и украсить ёлочку. 
Кузя: Здорово! Я видел здесь неподалёку одну чудесную ёлочку, пойдёмте, я вам покажу. 
Музыка № 10 Занавес раздвигается, показывается ёлочка. 
Мила:
Ёлка, ёлка, ёлочка! Колкая иголочка
Ёлочка  пушистая, Ёлочка душистая!
Кузя: Надо её украсить!
Лунтик:  А чем мы будем её украшать? Сейчас я принесу там на кухне ….. несёт мешок… 
А в мешке кастрюли поварёжки….. 
Мила: Нет, Лунтик, этим ёлочку не украшают
Баба Капа:   
А давайте ребят спросим, что можно повесить на ёлочку.... 
А вот посмотри , Лунтик, у меня есть специальная коробочка, в которой хранятся игрушки для Ёлочки. Давайте ребятки, подходите, берите игрушечку, будем ёлочку украшать.
Музыка № 11  Украшаем ёлочку.
Раздаёт по игрушке. *Дети вешают игрушки на ёлку*, потом  делают бусы и тоже вешают.
Лунтик: Ах, какая чудесная ёлочка у нас получилась!
Кузя:
Ёлка  наша так красива,
И игрушек не сочтёшь
И нарядная на диво,
Лучше ёлки не найдёшь!
Баба Капа: 
Ну вот,  ёлочку мы нарядили, а сейчас  я научу вас водить хоровод. Вставайте все в кружочек.  
Музыка № 12 *Хоровод* 
Музыка № 13 *Игра - мороз*
Сели на стульчики
Лунтик: 
Баба Капа,   а как я узнаю дедушку Мороза? Я ведь его никогда не видел. 
Баба Капа: 
А я тебя сейчас с ними познакомлю:  это Дедушка Мороз.  Держи, Кузя. А это его внучка Снегурочка. Держи, Мила.
(уходит включать музыку)
Лунтик:  Здравствуй, Дедушка Мороз!
 Дед Мороз: Как я рад, как я рад видеть маленьких ребят! Здравствуйте, ребята!
Снегурочка: Здравствуйте детишки, девчонки и мальчишки! 
Лунтик: Здравствуй, Снегурочка!
Музыка № 14 Фоновая 
Дед Мороз: Шли мы к Вам издалека
Снегурочка: Через льды, через снега
Дед Мороз:  Здесь закончен наш поход
Снегурочка: Впереди нас праздник ждёт
Дед Мороз: Любим мы повеселиться 
Снегурочка: Поиграть и порезвиться.
Лунтик: Мы  тоже с ребятами любим играть и веселиться. А в какую игру будем играть?
Дед Мороз:  Моя любимая игра: *заморожу.* 
Игра заморожу ушки, щёчки, ножки, ручки….. и т.д.  Лунтик с детьми играет. 
Дед Мороз: 
Ой, молодцы какие! Никого я не заморозил. Заморозил я только воду, и получились вот такие красивые снежинки. 
Снегурочка: 
Ой, какие красивые, а давай я с ребятами полетаю как снежинка. 
Музыка № 15 лирическа - *снежинки*
Дед Мороз: 
Молодцы, ребята
А теперь поиграйте мне на музыкальных инструментах,  а я попляшу. 
Музыка № 15 весёлая плясовая 
*Игра на бубнах (или бубенцах)*
Дед Мороз: Ну, какие молодцы, ребята, все заслужили подарки. А где же мой мешок с подарками?
Баба Капа: 
Да вот же он, дедушка, под ёлочкой лежит. 
Дде Мороз: Держи, Лунтик мячик - это тебе. Кузе- скакалка, а Миле - ведёрко и совочек. А всем ребятам - мыльные пузыри.
Раздача подарков, весёлая музыка, фотографирование 

Эту сказку мы показывали в начале декабря, был аншлаг

----------


## gadalka

хочу поделиться с вами Юбилейным  сценарием, вы ведь все являетесь руководителями кружков и у вас бывают года когда надо отмечать юбилей  своего любимого кружка - этот сценаий как раз для этого повода . я в прошлом году отмечала юбилей своего кружка - 5 лет

Юбилейная феерия

( звучит увертюра "Бременские музыканты" )
Вед: Сегодня мы открываем 5 юбилейный сезон. Сегодня мы именинники. Сегодня нашему театру 
"АРЛЕКИН" исполняется 5 лет. Это много или мало? Для кого то это может показаться и мало, но для нашего маленького театра это большое событие. Ведь за эти годы мы многому научились, много чего достигли, выпустили из под своего крыла почти 350 ребятишек , дали им дорогу в прекрасное, научили их любить музыку, научили их танцевать, научили их понимать движения танца и хочеться надееться , что это в жизни им пригодится. Мы долго шли к этой дате и сегодня для вас мы презентуем свою
"ЮБИЛЕЙНУЮ ФИЕРИЮ"
( открыть занавес) 
Танец: " С днём рожденья" ( А. Гроссу «День рожденья»)
1р. Театр "Арлекин" - это чудные сказки,
Театр "Арлекин" - это сказочный дом
И в это чудо из чудес
Сейчас мы все войдём.
2р. Сегодня наши двери
Открыты для друзей
Все приходите в гости к нам,
У нас сегодня ....
Все: Юбилей! 
3р. Со всех сторон мы слышим : "БРАВО!"
Со всех сторон мы слышим : "БИС !"
Всё потому, что нынче праздник
У нас весёлый бенифис!
Вед: Сегодня праздник всех талантов
Я поздравляю всех маленьких бенифициантов
Исполнилось театру ровно 5
Артисты рады все для вас сегодня выступать.
Песня: "Юбилей" (минус песни «Где водяться волшебники»)
1к. Сегодня отмечаем день рождения
И поздравленья льются тут рекой
И все желают большего везения
Ведь сегодня праздник твой и мой
Вокруг сидят здесь люди очень близкие
Они нам дарят радость и любовь.
И заискрится зал улыбками
И песни, танцы будут;- 2 раза
И песни, танцы будут вновь !
Припев: С днём рождения театр! - 2раза
Тебе исполнилось сегодня ровно -5!
С днём рождения театр! - 2 раза
Будем этот юбилей мы вместе отмечать!
Вед: Встречайте наших первых актрис....
Ведь именно с них начинался наш театр ровно 5 лет назад.....
Ну что ж девчонки... слово вам,
Нашим подружкам и нашим друзьям!
4р. Хотим чтоб праздник был на славу
И чтоб запомнился на долго вам
Давайте пригласим гостей побольше
Пусть поскорей приходят к нам.
5р. Но кто же приглашение наше разнесёт
Нам праздник начинать пора, время ведь не ждёт!
6р. А давайте ветер попросим нам помочь,
Я думаю, что полетать по свету
Он будет не прочь
Все: Ветер! Ветер!
( вбегает ветер) 
6р. Ветер! Ветер! Ты могуч
Ты гоняешь стаи тучь,
Разнеси скорей по свету
Адресатам почту эту ( даёт конверт) 
Ветер: Я, Ветер , свежий озорник
Верчусь, кружусь, летаю
Гулять один я не привык
Друзей танцевать я своих приглашаю.
Танец: "Ветра" муз. из передачи «В мире животных»
1Р. Ветер первых гостей пригласил
Ночку красавицу он не забыл.
А вместе с мамой - Ночкой
Спешат к нам Звёзды - дочки
Танец: " Лунное сияние"
1ночь Вас поздравляем с юбилейным днём
Из космоса привет передаём
2ночь На тёмном небе звёзд не счесть
И мы хотим чтоб звёзды жили здесь
3ночь Осколки звёзд своих мы оставляем
И от всей души желаем
4ночь Чтоб в жизни всех детей
Чудесный миг настал
5ночь Чтоб каждый Арлекинец
Звёздочкою стал.
( убегают)
2р. А следующие гости 
Недавно были в дороге
А теперь стоят у нас на пороге
3р. Посланцев лесных мы приглашаем
И поздравленья от них принимаем.
Танец: " Лесная сказка"
1гриб Мы пришли к вам на праздник
Из леса родного.
Где травы, цветы,
Неба высь голубого.
2 жук Театру желаем отличных успехов
Море аплодисментов, улыбок
И смеха.
2 гриб Все жители леса шлют вам привет
И этот весенний прекрасный букет. ( дарит цветы)
( убегают)
4р. Что за дивные звуки..... слышите звучат?
Наверное новые гости на праздник к нам спешат.
5р. Сюрприз всех ждёт нас детвора
Цирк приехал к нам . Ура!
6р. Клоуны - это замечательно,
Клоуны - это восхитительно.
Он смешит людей старательно,
И смеётся сам пронзительно.
1р. И так, взрослым на радость,
Детям на потеху,
Выступают не превзойдённые короли смеха!
Танец: "Клоуны"
1 клоун Мы вам желаем почаще улыбаться,
По пустякам не огорчаться.
2 клоун Театру работать ещё много лет
И дожить до золотых побед!
( убегают)
2р. Почувствовали.......Морская свежесть
Наполнила весь зал.
К нам морские жители спешат на 
Юбилейный бал.
Танец: "На море - океане"
1 рыбка С морского дна мы к вам пришли
И поздравленья свои принесли
1 русалка Желаем удачи, успехов, терпенья
2 русалка И во всех делах везенья.
( убегают)
3р. Ой, ой, ой!
Что за шум? Что за гам?
Незванные гости пожаловали к нам! 
Танец: "Пиратики"
1 пират Зрители не бойтесь,
Девчонки , успокойтесь
2 пират Мы ж не натуральные, 
Мы же театральные.
3 пират Мы на праздник к вам пришли
Сундучок свой принесли
4 пират В нём не розы, и не астры
А золотые в нём пиастры
5 пират Театру желаем развиваться,
Красивей всех одеваться
6 пират Чтобы зрителей друзья
Восхищали вы всегда 
( дарят сундук и убегают )
( закрыть занавес вывести танец "Сказочные игрушки")
4 р. "Арлекин" - это интересно,
"Арлекин" - это чудесно
Любим мы разные сказки читать
Но ещё больше мы любим в сказки играть.
1р. Я - была мышкой,
4р. Я - минуткой
5р А я была - цыплёнком
Мамы - курочки ребёнком
6р. Я - Элли
2р. А я - Бастиндой - красавицей
И эта роль мне до сих пор очень нравится.
5р. А помните были: сорока, паук, пчела,
Дюймовочка счастье своё здесь нашла
6р. Сегодня герои сказок на юбилей пришли
И все поздравленья свои принесли. 
( занавес открыть)
Танец: " Сказочные игрушки"
1игрушка Мы из разных сказок на юбилей пришли
И поздравленья свои принесли
2игрушка Без класики нельзя нигде
Мы поняли уже
Мы учим здесь Демиплие,
Батман тандю жете.
3игрушка Желаем вам сказок побольше сыграть
И много артистов ещё воспитать.
4игрушка Побольше театру талантливых детей
И каждый год всех радовать премьерою своей 
( убегают)
1р Под бой барабанов, и шум там тама
Идет к нам шумная орава
2р Весёлый, пёстрый, яркий бал
Спешит ......
Все Бразильский карнавал!
Танец: "Бразильский карнавал"
1бразилиц Вам жаркая Бразилия
Привет передаёт
2бразилиц И ждёт театр "Арлекин"
В Бразилии, на карнавале,
На следующий год. 
( уходят)
3р. У нас сегодня на юбилее,
Чегото не хватает....
А, я поняла!
А кто отведать тортик сегодня пожелает
Где же наши повара?
Браться за работу им пришла пора
Танец: "Поворята"
1 повар Тесто готово,
Пора выпекать
2 повар Нужно на кухню
Дружно шагать
( уходят все, назад заходят 2 повара)
Гл. повар В торт положили много сливок, шоколада, варенья
И назвали наш торт "Райское насложденье"
3 повар Но к торту у нас есть одна приправочка
Танцевальная добавочка.
Танец: "Райское наслаждение".
4р. Ну вот все гости наши в сборе
Торт праздничный спечён
Давайте снова всех артистов
В зал на поклон к нам позовём.
Вед; И я с удовольствием позову всех артистов кто смог подарить нам такой
праздник в зал на поклон.

Вед: Ребята, а у нас же сегодня ЮБИЛЕЙ, день рожденья, а какое день рожденья без праздничного торта? Давайте дружно скажем : 1, 2. 3 сюрприз войди !
( вносят торт )
Вед : Ну , ребята, не зевай Каравай наш запевай!
Дети: Как на славный день рожденья
Испекли мы каравай
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины
Вот такой ужины, вот такой толщины!
Каравай, каравай юбиляров угощай!
Угощение 
( встали все по залу )
Вед: (говорит слова под минус песни Игоря Николаева «Благославляю этот вечер», под куплет ) 
Ну вот и подошёл к концу наш юбилейный вечер
Я думаю, запомнится на долго вам
Вас мастерством своим мы покорить хотели
И подарить улыбки нашим преданным друзьям
Ведь нет ничего прекраснее на свете
Чем дарить аплодисменты артистам - нашим детям!
Припев ( поют все дети артисты) 
Давайте дружно все мы скажем
Живи театр и расцвета
И каждый год детей - малышек
К себе радушно принимай !
( закрыть занавес )

По  поводу музыки пишите в личку!

----------

kuzia5252 (25.04.2021)

----------


## лорена

> Девочки, добрый вечер! 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сценарием "Царевны Лягушки" "поразвернутей" для подготовишек.


МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ
(по мотивам русской народной сказки)

 «Царевна-лягушка»

Программное содержание.
Продолжать развивать вокальные данные у детей, раскрывать красоту внутреннего мира посредством выражения музыки, пластики и ритмичности.
Развивать эстетический вкус ребенка.
Приобщать к миру прекрасного. Продолжать знакомить с народным творчеством.
Действующие лица:
Сказительница 	Купеческая	Щука
Дуб 	дочь 	Кащей
Царь 	Боярская дочь 	Лебеди
Старший сын 	Старик 	Елочки
Средний сын 	Медведь 	Баба Яга
Иван 	Заяц 	Гости
Василиса 	Селезень

Роли Сказительница и Дуба исполняют взрослые, остальные-дети.		
Действие первое.
Картина 1.
Царский дворец. Трон.
Сказительница.
Давным-давно жил царь один,
Богатым был и знатным. 
Трех сыновей один растил
И пуше всех богатств любил,
К делам готовил ратным.
Но годы шли, и стар, он стал,
Забыл почет и славу.
Своих сынов к себе позвал,
Наследников державы. 
Царь.
Сынки мои любезные,
Я стар, хоть и богат.
Хочу женить вас поскорей
И увидать внучат.
Старший сын.
Ну что же, нас благослови.
Средний сын.
Согласны мы.
Иван.
Отец, жени.
Старший сын.
На ком женится нам? Ответь.
Царь.
Стрела укажет путь.
Где упадёт она - заметь.
С пути нельзя свернуть.
Невест своих тотчас найдёте
И в наше царство приведёте.
Закатим свадьбы – пир горой,
Как возвратитесь вы домой.
Взяв лук, стрелы, поклонившись отцу, сыновья уходят.
Картина 2
Перед зеркалом боярская дочь.
Боярская дочь.
Как красива, как мила,
Как румяна и бела!
Обойди хоть целый свет,
Лучше глазок в мире нет!
Бусы яхонтом горят!
Серьги, как алмаз, блестят!
А наряд-то – шелк, атлас!
Влетает стрела, вбегает старший сын.
Старший сын.
Никого нет краше вас!
Я царевич молодой,
Вас искал весь день-деньской!
В жены вас хочу я взять,
Всему царству показать!
Кланяются друг другу, уходят.

Картина 3.
Купеческий двор, за столом с яствами сидит купеческая дочь.

Купеческая дочь.
Кренделя и булочки,
Жареную курочку,
И варенье сладкое,
И сметану кадками,
Огурцы и щи с капустой,
Мёд, пирог с начинкой вкусной!
Я отведать всё не прочь,
Я – купеческая дочь!
Влетает стрела, вбегает  средний сын.
Средний сын.
С вами я готов обедать,
Угощение отведать.
Мне по нраву пир горой. 
Я царевич молодой!
В жены вас хочу я взять, 
Всему царству показать!
Кланяются, выходят из зала.

Картина 2.
Изба Бабы Яги
Иван.
	Стань, избушка, к лесу задом!
	Повернись ко мне фасадом!
	Кто живет в избе на ножках?
	Выгляни скорей в окошко!
Баба Яга.
	Я живу – Баба Яга
	Костяная, знать, нога
	Ты зачем сюда пришел?
	Потерял что иль нашел?
	Добрый молодец, откуда
	И куда ты держишь путь?
Иван.
	В царство злобного Кащея,
	Василису чтоб вернуть!
Баба Яга.
	Знаю, знаю, у Кащея
	Василисушка живет.
	Для него поет и пляшет,
	Вышивает, хлеб печет.
Иван.
	Как Кащея мне прогнать?
	Злого вора наказать?
Баба Яга.
	На конце иглы погибель,
	Та игла в яйце лежит,
	Яйцо в утке, утка в зайце,
	Заяц в сундуке сидит.
	А сундук на дубе спрятан
	Кащей дуб тот стережет,
	Пуще глаза бережет,
	Как с Кащеем вступишь в бой,
	Заберешь жену домой!

Картина3.

Дуб (взрослый) стоит в центре, над головой держит сундук, из-за дуба выходит Кащей.
Кащей.
	Я Кащей великий, злой,
	Берегу я свой покой!
	Серебром богат и златом,
	В жемчугах мои палаты,
	Василиса мне поет,
	Вышивает, речь ведет,
	Я бессмертен, спору нет!
	Только есть один секрет…
	Дуб могучий стерегу,
	Пуще глаза берегу.
	На ветвях сундук висит,
	В сундуке игла лежит,
	Кто иглу ту раздобудет – 
	Тотчас жизнь мою погубит!
Звучит фонограмма: ветер, ураган, гроза, камнепад. Выбегает Иван, сражается с Кащеем. Звучит русская народная мелодия «Дубинушка». Иван раскачивает дуб. Выходит медведь, приходит на помощь Ивану. Сундук опускается, затем выбегают два зайца, утка и селезень. Из морских волн щука подает яйцо Ивану, он поднимает иглу над головой.

Иван.
	Я Кащея победил,
	Злого вора погубил.
Иван торжественно ведет Василису под мелодию «Маки-маковочки».

Сказительница.
	Победил наш молодец – 
	Злой Кащей нашел конец.
	Сколь ни бился, ни метался,
	А пропал, как ни старался.
	Наш царевич молодой
	Отправляется домой,
	С Василисой под венец!
	Вот и сказочке конец!

Дети-артисты идут хороводом на поклон.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Всем добрый вечер! Давно не была на форуме. то подготовка к утренникам , то городской показ, вообщем полноя занятасть... Девчёнки. хочу поделиться с вами Юбилейным сценарием, вы ведь все являетесь руководителями кружков и у вас бывают года когда надо отмечать юбилей своего любимого кружка - этот сценаий как раз для этого повода . я в прошлом году отмечала юбилей своего кружка - 5 лет
> Может кто то найдёт для себя какие нибудь новенькие нароботочки . Удачи!


Как раз вовремя. 28 марта моему коллективу 5 лет. Я как раз собираю материал на концерт. Спасибочки!

----------


## Туся-Natusya

Сказка о глупом мышонке.

Действующие лица:
Ведущая
Мама Мышка
Мышонок
Мышата
Утка
Утята
Лягушка
Лягушата
Лошадь
Жеребята
Курица
Цыплята
Свинья
Поросята
Кошка

Ведущая
  Все ребятушки затихли,
  Колокольчики звенят
  Это сказка к нам стучится
  И порадует ребят.
Звучит музыка. Мышь стелет колыбель. Подходит к играющему мышонку, берет за руку и укладывает в колыбель.
Ведущая
  Пела ночью мышка в норке
Мышка
  Спи, мышонок, замолчи,
  Дам тебе я хлебной корки
  И огарочек свечи.
Ведущая
  Отвечает ей мышонок
Мышонок
  Голосок твой слишком тонок.
  Лучше, мама, не пищи,
  Ты мне няньку поищи!
Ведущая
  Побежала мышка-мать
  Стала утку в няньки звать.
Мышка убегает за ширму
Танец утят
Мышка
  Приходи к нам, тетя утка, 
  Нашу детку покачать.
Утка
  Хорошо, приду
Ведущая
  Стала петь мышонку утка
Утка
  Га –га - га, усни, малютка,
  После дождика в саду
  Червяка тебе найду.
Ведущая
  Глупый маленький  мышонок
  Отвечает ей спросонок…
Мышонок
  Нет, твой голос не хорош.
  Слишком громко ты поешь!
Ведущая
  Побежала мышка-мать, 
  Чтоб лягушку в няньки звать.
Мышка убегает за ширму.
Под музыку выбегают лягушата
Лягушата
  Мы лягушечки – квакушечки,
  Мы зеленые лягушечки
  Мы лягушки – невелички,
  Мы братишки и сестрички
  Мы уже не головастики
  Мы лягушечки – глазастики.
Танец лягушат
Мышка
  Приходи к нам, Лягушки,
  Нашу детку покачать.
Лягушка
  Хорошо, приду.
Ведущая
  Начала лягушка квакать…
Лягушка
  Ква – ква – ква, не надо плакать!
  Спи, мышонок, до утра,
  Дам тебе я комара
Ведущая
  Глупый маленький мышонок
  Отвечает ей спросонок
Мышонок
  Нет, твой голос не хорош,
  Слишком скучно ты поешь!
Ведущая
  Побежала мышка – мать
  Тетю лошадь в няньки звать.
Лошадь (выскакивает из-за ширмы навстречу мышке)
  Цок-цок, цок-цок-цок,
  Я лошадка – серый бок,
  Я копытцем постучу
  Если хочешь, прокачу!
Песенка или танец лошадки и жеребят
Мышка
  Приходи к нам, тетя лошадь,
  Нашу детку покачать.
Лошадь
  Тетя Лошадь просто диво,
  Лучше няньки не найдешь!
  Так умна, и так красива!
  Ты со мной не пропадешь!
  И-го-го!
Ведущая
  Поет лошадка
Лошадка
  Спи, мышонок, сладко – сладко,
  Повернись на правый бок,
  Дам овса тебе мешок
Мышонок
  Нет, твой голос не хорош,
  Очень страшно ты поешь!
Ведущая
  Побежала мышка – мать,
  Тетю Клушу в няньки звать!
Мышка убегает за ширму
Выходит курочка с цыплятами
Песня «Вышла курочка гулять»
Мышка
  Приходи к нам, тетя Клуша,
  Нашу детку покачать.
Ведущая
  Закудахтала наседка.
Курица
  Куд – куда, не бойся, детка,
  Там и тихо и тепло.
Мышонок
  Нет, твой голос не хорош
  Этак, вовсе не уснешь!
Ведущая
  Побежала мышка – мать,
  Тетю свинку в няньки звать.
Поросята 
  Мы весёлые ребята
  Ладушки, ладушки.
  А зовут нас поросята
  Ладушки, ладушки.

  Очень любим наряжаться
  ладушки, ладушки
  Потом в луже поваляться
  ладушки, ладушки.

  Мы старались как могли
  ладушки, ладушки,
  Но не делайте как мы
  ладушки, ладушки.

Мышка
  Приходи к нам, тетя свинка,
  Нашу детку покачать!
Свинка
  Хорошо, приду!
Ведущая
  Стала свинка хрипло хрюкать,
  Непослушного баюкать
Свинка
  Баю-баюшки, хрю – хрю,
  Успокойся, говорю
Ведущая
  Глупый маленький мышонок
  Отвечает ей спросонок
Мышонок
  Нет, твой голос не хорош
  Слишком грубо ты поешь!
Ведущая
  Побежала мышка – мать,
  Чтобы кошку в няньки звать
Кошка выходит из-за ширмы, поет.
Мышка
  Приходи к нам, тетя кошка,
  Нашу детку покачать.
Кошка
  Обязательно приду!
Ведущая
  Стала петь мышонку кошка…
Кошка (поет)
  Ты не бойся, крошка,
  Поиграем час – другой
  В кошки – мышки, дорогой.
Ведущая
  Завязала кошка глазки,
  Но глядит из - под повязки,
  Даст мышонку отбежать
  И опять бедняжку – хвать!
  Кошке – смех, мышонку – горе,
  Но нашел он щель в заборе.
  Сам не знает, как пролез.
  Был мышонок – да исчез
  То-то рада мышка – мать!
  Ну, мышонка обнимать!
  А сестренки и братишки 
  С ним играют в кошки – мышки!
Веселый танец мышат.

----------

LiliyaOdiss (16.01.2022), Лилия Нурутдинова (23.01.2021), НаташаСокол (26.10.2019)

----------


## Еленочка

ДЕВОЧКИ по осени ставила сказку репку на новый лад, где каждый герой пел. получилось очень хорошо и забавно выкладываю сценарий
 В стороне сидит репка-ребенок
Кот 	Вот теперь полный порядок (видит репку). А репку почему оставили, что ей места не хватило в корзинке?
Все дети 	Эта репка, сидит в грядке крепко. выходит дед
Дед 	Здравствуй, репка! Вижу я, ты подросла. Ни объехать и не обойти, И другой такой на свете не найти!
Репка (поет на мотив «Песни разбойников»)
Говорят, что репка крепка. эх, да ведь правду говорят. 
Хоть в земле засела крепко, вытащить меня хотят. 
Ой, ля-ля! Ой, ля-ля! Вытащи меня хотят! 
Ой, ля-ля! Ой, ля-ля! Эха!


Дед (поет на ту же мелодию)
Вытянуть тебя непросто, в этом, репка, ты права! 
Бабку позову на помощь, вместе вытянем тебя! 
Бабушка! Бабушка! Поскорей иди сюда! 
Бабушка! Бабушка! Быстро сюда!

Бабка подходит к репке поет на мотив песни «Малиновка».
Баба 	(поет)	Я, дедушкин заслышав голосок, 
		Спешу к нему, как будто на свиданье. 
      	С тобою поработаю часок, 
И приложу я все свое старанье! 

Дед (поет) 	Прошу тебя, иди скорей, и сил ты не жалей, 
С тобою репку вытянем, А ну, давай дружней!
Баба (говорит) Внучка, внученька, иди, на подмогу выходи!
Внучка вприпрыжку подбегает к репке и поет на мотив песни «Вместе весело шагать»
Внучка 	Я на помощь к вам бегу из лесочка, из лесочка, 
из лесочка.
Там сегодня собирала я грибочки, я грибочки, 
я грибочки.
Вместе встанем друг за другом поскорее, 
вместе вытянем мы репку побыстрее. 2 раза
Дед, Баба и Внучка встают друг за другом и тянут репку.
Баба 		Что дальше предпринять?
Внучка  Надо Жучку нам позвать. Жучка, Жучка, где же ты? К нам на помощь выходи.
Жучка подходит к репке и поет, на мотив «Я у бабушки живу».
Жучка 	      Я ее сейчас порою, лапами её подрою, 
		Даже комья в сторону летят.
     Вот засела эта репка, и сидит тут крепко, крепко, 
     Что же делать вот беда, да! 
     Друг за друга все берись, по порядку становись! Раз и два и три, четыре пять!
     Друг за друга все берись, по порядку становись!
    Вытянуть её не можем вот так да!
(тянут, потянут вытянуть не могут)
Жучка Что тут голову ломать, кошку надо бы позвать. Кошка Мурка, к нам сюда! Без тебя совсем беда!
Выбегает Кошка и поет на мотив песни «Наш сосед»
Кошка 
Как же мне не веселиться, не грустить без разных бед,
Я полбаночки сметаны вылизала на обед,
Нет красивей в мире Мурки и сильнее не найти.
Репку вытащить? Конечно! Как на помощь не прийти!
(тянут, потянут вытянуть не могут)

Кошка Знаю, знаю, дорогие, нашей как беде помочь: Мышка, мышка к нам иди, на подмогу выходи

Мышка (поет)	 Я скажу вам по секрету, 
	Я скажу вам по секрету, без намеков и угроз
Ничего приятней нету, ничего приятней нету,
Чем тянуть кота за хвост.
Ну-ка, вместе, ну-ка, дружно, 
Потянуть за репку нужно. И-и раз, еще раз! 
Все 	Вытянули репку!
Дед:         Ай да репка! И сейчас 
Я готов пуститься в пляс!
Баба:    Ну, ребята, выходите, 
    Возле репки попляшите! 
ПАРНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ
Кошка. 	Всех вас в гости приглашаем, угостим горячим чаем!
Кот.    Сладким чаем с пирогами И споём потом с друзьями! 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ПЕСНЯ «РУССКИЙ ЧАЙ»
Ведущий вносит на подносе пироги, кошка угощает ими всех детей

----------

kuzia5252 (25.04.2021), Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## Olgica

Девочки, а как вам моя "Репка"?
Репка( по мотивам русской народной сказки) 

Воробей
Я веселый воробей, прилетел из-за морей,
В огороде ли, в саду , не скажу в каком году,
Семечко я потерял, но искать его не стал,
Потому что не успел…..(На сцене появляется дед с ружьем)
Дед: Кыш, пернатый! Улетел! 
У меня везде порядок, я без дела не сижу!
Это семечко на грядку непременно посажу!
Ты, пожалуйста, уж репка, вырастай большой и крепкой,
Мне на заглядение,  всем на удивление!

Репка.
Я расту, расту, расту, в ширину и в высоту,
Все вокруг мне интересно, но на грядке стало тесно,
Повернусь я на бочок, поудобней, и молчок! Т-с-с!

Дед. Вот так раз, вот это да! Не мечтал я никогда,
        О таком  прекрасном чуде. Удивятся, ахнут люди.
        Круглым боком золотая, словно  соком налитая,
        Килограммов  в ней не счесть, мне теперь хвала и честь!
 Ухвачу тебя сейчас, за бочок за круглый, раз!
Два, покрепче обниму и тихонько потяну….

       Я тянул ее, старался, в землю лаптем упирался,
        Я тянул вперед, назад, только где же результат?
 Лучше отдышусь немного, кликну бабку на подмогу.

Бабка. Ну, Мичурин, удивил! Эку невидаль взрастил,
            Как с такой громадой быть? Где зимой ее хранить?
           Ведь в доме места нет уже… Пускай зимует в гараже.
          Что ж стоишь, ты? Не зевай, а тянуть ее давай!

До чего же эта репка зацепилась корнем крепко,
Нам не сладить с ней вдвоем….

Дед. Может, внучку позовем?
Бабка. Отчего же не позвать, старшим нужно помогать!

Внучка: Я с подружками гуляла и наряды примеряла,
               Ленту в косу заплела и на помощь к вам пришла.
      Уродилась наша репка до того большой и крепкой,
      Знаменитой повсеместно, в книге Гиннеса ей место!
              Ну-ка, дружно, ну-ка, вместе,
              Репке не сидеть на месте,
              Мы ее потянем смело,
              Репку вытянем умело! 
Втроем: Вот так, репка! Сидит крепко!
               Жучка, Жучка, прибегай! Жучка, Жучка, помогай!
Жучка. Что случилось, что за лай? Прибегай, хватай, кусай!
              Что за срочность, что за спешка? Над дворнягою насмешка?
              При моей такой породе, что мне делать в огороде?
Или только может быть, репку дернуть подсобить?
Ладно, дерну, помогу! Но соседям, ни гу-гу!
              Раз -покрепче ухватись, два- на лапы обопрись,
             Нос по ветру поверни, и тяни ее, тяни!
Дед. У меня спина болит, я совсем как инвалид,
Бабка. Что-то, от такой подмоги, разболелись мои ноги!
Внучка. А у бедненькой у внучки, так устали обе ручки!

Жучка (Внучке) Сними колючку мне с хвоста,
                            Придется всем нам звать кота!
Кот. Мяу-мяу, что за сбор? Отчего такой сыр-бор?
        В чем причина, почему? Ничего я не пойму!
        Может, Жучку кто ругал?  Я еще не опоздал?
        Всыплю, если повезло, ей по первое число!
(Кот и собака ссорятся)

Внучка. Не устраивайте драку! Вы и впрямь, как кот с собакой!

Кот. Ладно, ладно! Пошутили! Пошумели и забыли!
        Друг за дружку ухватись, и за репку уцепись!
        Раз -вперед, и два -назад! Не идут дела на лад!
        Видно, все устали слишком, надо звать на помощь мышку!
Мышка. Я –тренер мышка в спортивных штанишках!
               О спорте я знаю совсем не по книжкам!
               Ну-ка, дружно, по-порядку, становитесь на зарядку!
               Раз, два, три, четыре! Руки вместе, ноги шире!
               Бегаем, прыгаем, лапками дрыгаем!

Дед, Бабка, Внучка: Вот что значит тренировка,
Жучка и Кот:  И спортивная сноровка!

Мышка. И теперь пришла пора, репку вытянуть…
Все: Ура!

----------

Лючия (11.11.2019)

----------


## Габу

Первый раз выкладываю свою работу - сказку "В гостях у солнышка" (для средней группы). Частично материал брала из сборника Н. В. Зарецкой "У солнышка в гостях", только досочиняла для большого количества детей (в группе 26 детей) и музыкальные вставки брала свои, так что не судите строго.

В гостях у солнышка (средняя группа)
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Садитесь рядком, да поговорим ладком.
		А расскажу я вам сказку, 
	Счастливой будет в ней развязка.
	А начиналось все так:
	Жила-была наседка  Куд-кудах.
	Со своими ребятками, желтыми цыплятками.
	По двору они гуляли, дружно песни распевали
ПЕСНЯ «ВЫШЛА КУРОЧКА ГУЛЯТЬ»
1.	Вышла курочка гулять, свежей травки пощипать,
А за ней ребятки –желтые цыплятки.
НАСЕДКА. 2. Ко-ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко, не ходите далеко.
	      Лапками гребите, зернышки ищите.
3.	Съели толстого жука, дождевого червяка.
Выпили водицы полное корытце.
(Цыплята и мама-Наседка  выполняют движения по тексту песни)
ВЕДУЩАЯ.  Но однажды большая туча
 Из-за темной, могучей кручи 
Заслонила небо и солнце, 
И ни луча не светит в оконце.
Заскучали цыплята без света.
(Звучит музыка дождя, цыплята забегают в дом, садятся на скамеечку и поют песню  «Кап-кап». Мама-Наседка  вносит свечу и ставит ее на стол и хлопочет по дому)
ПЕСНЯ ЦЫПЛЯТ «КАП_-   КАП»
1.	Кап-кап… Стучатся капли в окна, 
Кап-кап…Вокруг темно и мокро.
Кап-кап…Повсюду стало пусто.
Кап-кап…Без Солнышка нам грустно.
2.	Кап-кап…По крышам дождик скачет, 
Кап-кап…Наверно, небо плачет.
Кап-кап…Везде такая слякоть.
Кап-кап…Ну как тут не заплакать!
ЦЫПЛЯТА 1. На небе солнышка нету, куда оно, теплое, девалось?
	             На улице лишь темень осталась!
             Надо нам пуститься в путь, чтобы солнышко вернуть.
НАСЕДКА. Где же вы его найдете? Ах, цыплята, пропадете!
	         Кто же знает солнца дом?
ЦЫПЛЯТА (вместе) Будем спрашивать – найдем!
НАСЕДКА. Ох,  и шустрые ребятки, мои желтые цыплятки.
	        Буду ждать я вас к обеду, испеку вам пирогов.
	        Долго только не гуляйте, крикну, как обед готов.
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Мать цыплят благословила 
	          И за солнцем отпустила.
(Мама  машет им рукой, дети уходят, занавес закрывается).
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Долго шли иль коротко, но не видно солнышка.
Тут повстречалась им Улитка с хаткою на спинке.
(Звучит музыка, появляется Улитка).
ЦЫПЛЯТА 2. Вам, Улитка, добрый день! Ползать с домиком не лень?
   Вы про солнце не слыхали? Домик солнца не видали?
              Мы идем его искать…
УЛИТКА. Я не знаю, что сказать. 
ЦЫПЛЯТА 3. С нами к солнышку пойдем, вместе быстро мы найдем.
«ПЕСНЯ УЛИТКИ» 
Я, улитка, тихоходна, быстро бегать не могу.
И помочь найти вам солнце я никак не помогу.
Ох, ох, ох, ох, я никак не помогу (2 раза)
УЛИТКА. Не гожусь я для похода, очень медленно хожу.
	       Но для вас, мои цыплятки, совет дружеский скажу.
	       Тут сороки за плетнем, они знают обо всем.
	       Ну а мне пора прощаться, домой надо возвращаться.
(Улитка под музыку уходит).
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Цыплята дальше побежали, только лапки засверкали.
	          А сороки ждать не стали, во всю мощь застрекотали.
(Вылетают сороки и поют песенку)
«ПЕСНЯ СОРОК»
Мы - маленькие птички, живем в лесу густом, 
Мы радуемся солнышку и песенки поем.
Тыр-тыр-тыр, тыр-тыр-тыр, живем в лесу густом.
Тыр-тыр-тыр, тыр-тыр-тыр и песенки поем.
СОРОКА 1. Цып-цып-цып, куда идете? И о чем вы речь ведете?
ВЕДУЩАЯ. А цыплята им в ответ…
ЦЫПЛЯТА 4.  Солнца на небе все нет.
		   Скрылось, стало так темно, где, скажите, живет оно?
СОРОКА 1. Точно, солнца не видать, да, пора его искать.
СОРОКА 2. С вами вместе мы пойдем,  может, солнышко, найдем.
	          Но не знаем мы пути.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 4. Как же нам тогда идти?
СОРОКА 3. Скоро выйдут сюда зайки на веселую зарядку.
	          Спросим мы у них тогда, они-то знают наверняка.
(выбегают Зайки, выполняют зарядку)
ЗАЙКА 1. Мы - сильные  ребята, храбрые зайчата.
	       Утром рано выбегаем и зарядку начинаем.
ЗАЙКА 2. Ну-ка, братцы, не зевай, а за мною повторяй.
       Лапки шире, лапки выше и зарядку начинай.
«ЗАЯЧЬЯ ЗАРЯДКА»
1.	Зайчики, зайчики, дружные ребятки.
Зайчики, зайчики вышли на зарядку.
Вот так, вот так, вышли на зарядку (2 раза).
2.	1-2-3, 1-2-3, потянулись дружно.
1-2-3. 1-2-3, закаляться нужно.
Вот так, вот так, закаляться нужно (2 раза).
3.	1-2-3, 1-2-3, сели и привстали, 
1-2-3, 1-2-3, ноги крепче встали.
Вот так, вот так, ноги крепче стали (2 раза).
ЦЫПЛЯТА 5. Зайки, слышали о том, где стоит у солнца дом?
ЗАЙКА 3. Солнца дом  мы не видали и  об этом не слыхали, 
	       Может быть, соседи знают, вон – в том доме проживают.
ЗАЙКА 4. У ручья – утиный дом, утка и утята в нем.
       Может, кряква нам подскажет? И дорогу нам покажет?
ЗАЙКА  5. Так давайте все пойдем и утиный дом найдем.
ВЕДУЩАЯ. И пошли друзья все вместе, по пути запели песню.
	          Вдруг все видят:  Утка-мать вывела детей гулять.
«ПЕСНЯ УТЯТ»
1.	Мы уточки, мы уточки, мы топаем по улочке.
Идем себе вразвалочку и крякаем считалочку.
Припев: Кря-кря-кря, кря-кря-кря, что нам реки и моря.
	      1-2-3-4-5, нас водой не испугать.
2.	В воде не страшно уточке, ни капельки, ни чуточки.
Ныряют наши носики, как храбрые матросики.
Припев: Кря-кря-кря, кря-кря-кря, что нам реки и моря.
	      1-2-3-4-5, нас водой не испугать.
ЗАЙКА 6. Кряква, вам покою нет!
УТКА. И не говори, сосед.
	Малыши мои шалят и спокойно не сидят.
	Ты пожаловал с друзьями, что-то вдруг случилось с вами?
ЗАЙКА   6. Солнышко все нет и нет и не мил стал белый свет.
УТЕНОК 1. Солнца нет, и мрачно стало, от безделья мы устали.
	         Что же сиднем нам сидеть, будем мы плясать и петь.
«ТАНЕЦ МАЛЕНЬКИХ УТЯТ»
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Как закончили плясать, стало грустно всем опять.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 1.  Солнце мы устали ждать и идем его искать.
		Вы по лесу все летаете, может, что о солнце знаете? 
УТЕНОК 2.   Да, летаем, крылья есть, пролетели мы не счесть.
		Над полями, над лугами, над вишневыми садами.
УТЕНОК 3.   Только солнце не видали, если б видели, сказали.
УТЕНОК 4.   Но совет дадим! За ручьем, у ежа уютный  дом.
		Ёж что знает, то расскажет и дороженьку покажет.
УТКА.   Так давайте все пойдем и ежа мы там найдем.
ВЕДУЩАЯ.   И пошли все вместе дружно, солнышко ведь всем так нужно.
		Видят все, что на  поляне ходят ежики в тумане.
«ПЕСНЯ ЕЖЕЙ»
1.	Я иду, колючий еж, я на елочку похож.
У меня иголки очень-очень колки.
2.	Если я грибок найду, на иголку наколю.
У меня иголки очень-очень колки.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 2.  Здравствуйте, колючий еж, на колючку ты похож.
День – деньской ты спишь в постели…
ЁЖ 1.  Настроенье еле-еле.
Мокро, пасмурно, темно, хоть бы солнышко взошло.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 2. Солнца нет уже три дня.
ЁЖ 1. Мерзнут лапки у меня.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 3.  Всем без солнца плохо стало, может солнце захворало? 
ВЕДУЩАЯ.   Почесал затылок еж.
ЁЖ 1. Что случилось, не поймешь!
	Но проверить солнце надо.
ЁЖ 2. За высокою оградой есть могучая гора – 
	Идти туда нам, детвора.
ЁЖ 3. Облако там на горе, дальше месяц в серебре.
	Ну, а там подать рукой. Дом у солнышка большой.
	Вам немного помогу и дорогу покажу.
ВЕДУЩАЯ.  Вот на горной на вершине лежит облаков равнина.	
		Сверху месяц проплывает, он, конечно же, все знает.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 4. Месяц, месяц, наш дружок, позолоченный рожок.
	           Подскажи, где солнца дом, мы соскучились о нем.
МЕСЯЦ. Вам дорогу покажу и до дома провожу.
	     Солнце я ведь уважаю, вас в дорогу приглашаю.
ВЕДУЩАЯ.  Вот идут они все вместе, по пути запели песню.
(Все идут и поют песенку).
Песня «Есть у солнышка дружок»
1.	Есть у солнышка дружок – голосистый петушок.
Хорошо, когда дружок – голосистый петушок.
2.	Есть у солнышка друзья – это ты и мы, и я.
Хорошо, когда друзья – это ты, и мы, и я.
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Вот и солнца стоит дом, но не видно света в нем.
МЕСЯЦ. Очень тихо так кругом, может, солнце позовем?
(Звери зовут солнце на разные голоса: утки крякают, ежи фыркают, цыплята пищат, сороки трещат, зайки лапками стучат).
ВЕДУЩАЯ. Стали солнышко все звать, громко-громко все кричать.
ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ. Солнышко-ведрышко, выгляни в окошко.
		Твои детки плачут, по камешкам скачут.
		Ночь   –   темным –темно давно, сделай солнышко светло!
СОЛНЫШКО (зевает и тянется).Под окошком кто кричит?
		Квохчет, крякает, ворчит? Кто мешает солнцу спать?
ЦЫПЛЯТА 5. Солнышко, позволь сказать!
		Мы – сороки и цыплята, зайцы, ёжики, утята.
		Мы будить тебя пришли, еле домик твой нашли.
СОЛНЫШКО. Выглянуть на небо стыдно, быть немытым мне как видно.
		Туча боком заслонила и дремотой усыпила.
		Мне теперь уж не блестеть, лучиками вас не греть.
ВЕДУЩАЯ.  Зайцы это услыхали, за водицей поскакали,
		Утки принялись летать, стали солнце умывать.
		А сороки полотенцем вытирают солнцу тельце.
		Ежи глазки протирают, их водичкой умывают.
		Быстро завершили дело, поработали умело!
		Солнце на небо опять будет ласково сиять.
		Ясно-золотое, жаркое, большое.
На земле опять светло, всем под солнышком тепло. 
ПЕСНЯ «СОЛНЫШКО»
1.	Солнышко, солнышко, ярче нам свети.
Будут на лужайке цветы цвести.
2.	Солнышко, солнышко, ярче нам свети.
Будут все ребята венки плести.
3.	Солнышко, солнышко, ярче нам свети.
Будет много ягод в лесу расти.
ВЕДУЩАЯ.   Хорошо, что есть друзья, ведь без дружбы всем нельзя.
И решили всей гурьбой побежать скорей домой.
(Все герои садятся на места. Открывается занавес, снова виден дом Курицы).
НАСЕДКА.    Где же вы, мои цыплятки? Вас попробуй-ка найти.
		Ох, у мамы, у Хохлатки сердце екает в груди.
		Где же вы запропастились? Вы пропали куд-куда?
		В дальний путь зачем пустились? Не случилась ли беда?
(Выбегают цыплята)
ЦЫПЛЯТА 1. Мама, мама, не грусти, лучше нас ты обними.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 2. Поцелуй же нас скорей, много мы нашли друзей.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 3. Звери все нам помогали, вот мы к солнцу и добрались.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 4. Мама, солнце мы умыли, дружно криком разбудили.
ЦЫПЛЯТА 5. Будет солнышко опять ярко на небе сиять!
ВЕДУЩАЯ.  И с тех пор живут все дружно, помогать друг другу нужно.
		Вместе жить нам веселей, выходи плясать скорей!
ФИНАЛЬНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ «РАЗНОЦВЕТНАЯ ИГРА»

----------


## ольга марущак

вот  мой  вклад  сказка - полянка.
легко  и  просто.
                     Сказка   -  игра:   «  Полянка »

Вед:             Давайте  мы  с  вами    заглянем  сейчас,
                     В  осеннюю  чащу,  хотя  бы  на  час!
                     Вы  тихонечко  сидите,  на  артистов  вы   смотрите.

                                  Как  настойчиво  осень  стучится, хмурой  тучей,  холодным  дождём.
                                  Ах,  как  жаль,  что  не  возвратится  лето  солнечным,  теплым  лучом!
-  Осенний  лес,  стоят  в  лесу  деревья,  солнышко  светит.  Вот  мы  видим  полянку,  а  посреди-не  полянки -  ёлка.  Эту  ёлку  дождь  поливает,  эту  ёлку солнышко  пригревает,  оттого  она  та-кая  красивая.  Лесные  жители  выходят  на свою  любимую  полянку -  на  солнышке  погреться.
Вот  кузнечик – музыкант  заиграл  на  скрипке ( выходит  кузнечик).
Вылетели   пёстрые  бабочки -  поплясать  под  музыку (песенка  бабочек).
-  И  пучеглазые  лягушки  выглянули  из  болота,  и  запели  свою  весёлую  песенку.
               (  песенка  лягушек).

Вед:  Вдруг  деревья  замахали  ветками,  замолчал  кузнечик,  спрятались  в  болоте  лягушки,  разлетелись  бабочки.
         На  полянку  вышла  девочка.  В  руках  синий  узелок.  Девочка  увидела  полянку  и  ей  за-хотелось,  на  ней  поиграть,  потанцевать.  Она  так  заигралась,  что  даже  не  услышала,  как  на-чал  греметь  гром,  завыл ветер,  деревья  закачались  и  пошел  дождь -  сначала  он  закапал  мед-ленно: а  потом  побыстрей.  (  дети  имитируют  движения).
  -  И тут  девочка  заметила:

Девочка:                 Ой,  дождь!  Куда  же  мне  спрятаться?
Вед:              Девочка  оглянулась -  увидела  ёлочку  на  полянке.
Дев:            Спрячь,  меня,  ёлочка,  дождик  идёт!
Вед:        Ёлочка  её  спрятала,  девочка  присела,  увидела  какой – то  бугорок  в  траве  и  сказала:
Дев:         Положу  я  узелок,  вот  на  этот  бугорок.  (  положила  узелок)
                 Здесь  такой  хороший  мох,  от  дождя  он  не  промок,
                 Он  как  мягкая  кровать,  так  и  хочется  поспать.

Вед:    Легла  и  уснула.  Девочка  спит,  дождик  идет,  а  бугорок  начинает  расти.  Он  вырастает  все  выше  и  выше.  А  на  нём  и  узелок  поднимается  выше  и  выше.

Гриб:         Дождь  идет,  а  я  расту!  Дождь  идёт,  а   я  расту!
Вед:         Вырос  высокий -  высокий.  Тут  и  дождик  кончился.  Опять  выглянуло  солнышко,  опять  лесные  жители  собрались  на  свою  любимую  полянку.  Кузнечик  заиграл  на  скрипке,  бабочки    закружились  в  хороводе,  лягушки  выглянули  из  болота  и  заквакали.
       -  тут  и  девочка  проснулась,  села  протерла  глазки.
Дев:       Ой,  какая  хорошая  погода,  можно  идти  дальше  (протянула  руку  взять  узелок,  а       узелка – нет,  и  бугорка  тоже).
        (  девочка  поискала  под  ветками,  ничего  не  нашла.)
-  А  куда  же  делся  мой  узелок?  Пойду,  спрошу  у  кузнечика, может  он  видел  мой  узелок?
Вед:                Пошла  девочка  к  Кузнечику.
Дев:              Кузнечик,  кузнечик,  ты  не  видел  моего  узелка?
Кузнечик:         А  какой  он?
Дев:                 Синенький.
Кузнечик:       А  что  в  нём?
Дев:            Белая  шерсть,  от  белой  овечки.
Кузнечик:          А  зачем  бабушке  шерсть?
Дев:             Бабушка  свяжет  мне  к  зиме  беленькие  рукавички  и  беленькую  шапочку.
Кузнечик:           Ах,  вот  как -  нет,  не  видел  я  твоего  узелка.
Вед:                  Пошла  девочка  к    лягушкам.
 Дев:              Лягушки,  лягушки,  вы  не  видели  моего  узелка?
Лягушки:            Нет,  нет,  нет!  Ква!   Ква!   Ква!
Вед:                Пошла  девочка  к бабочкам.
Дев:              Бабочки,  бабочки,  вы  не  видели  моего  узелка?
Бабочки:             Да, да, да!   Да, да, да!
                             Мы  на  дереве  сидели,  из-под  листиков  глядели.
                             Это  беленький  грибок,  утащил  твой  узелок.
Дев:                Ах,  так!  (девочка  рассердилась  и  пошла  к  грибу),
                            Подошла  и  закричала:
Дев:          Эй,  противный  бугорок,  отдавай  мой  узелок!  (топает  ногой)
Вед:           А  гриб  в  ответ  только  головой  покачал:  нет -  не  отдам!
Дев:           Поему  он  мне  не  отдаёт  мой  узелок?
                   -  пойду,  спрошу  у  кузнечика.
            -   Кузнечик,  кузнечик,  гриб  мне  узелок  не  отдаёт!
Кузнечик:         А  ты  как  просила?
Дев:               А  так:    Эй,  противный  бугорок,  отдавай  мой  узелок!
Кузнечик:         Плохо  просила.
Дев:                А   зачем  он  мой  узелок  утащил?
Лягушки:            Сама  положила,  сама  положила!  Ква,  ква,  ква!
Лягушки:          Да,  да,  да!  Да,  да,  да!
                           Мы  на  дереве  сидели,  из-под  листиков  глядели.
                           Как он  мог  не  унести?  Все  грибы  должны  расти!
Дев:            что  же  делать?  Пойду  ещё  раз  попрошу,  уже  по -  другому.
                     (  девочка  подошла  и  попросила)

                              -   Пожалуйста,  грибок,  отдай  мой  узелок,
                                  пожалуйста,  пожалуйста,  отдай  мой  узелок.
Вед:               Гриб  засмеялся,  кивнул  головой,  и  узелок  упал  прямо  девочке  в  руки.
Кузнечик:     Вот  так!
Лягушки:             так,  так!  Ква,  ква!
Бабочки:              да, да, да!  Да,  да,  да!
Вед:                  И  они  все  вместе  запели   веселую  песенку.

Заключительная  песенка.

1.  Над полянкой,  над  лесной,
      льётся  дождик  проливной,
  лейся,  дождик  припусти,
       ведь  грибы  должны  расти!

     2.   Над  полянкой,  над  лесной,
дует  ветер  озорной,
ветер,  ветер   утихай,
нам  листочки  не  ломай!

3.   Ветер  дул  не  утихал,
ветер тучи  разгонял!
Светит  солнышко  опять,
Выходите  танцевать!

----------

Ильенко Елена (20.06.2018)

----------


## tanikonoro

Девочки, может кому пригодится. Сам спектакль можно взять любой. А  развлечение в такой форме проходит очень интересно - детям нравится.
Кроме того все дети - активные участники игры.


Игра – развлечение «Театр».Старшая группа. 2009.
Цель: развитие сценического творчества детей старшего дошкольного возраста.
Задачи:
 -побуждать детей к активному участию детей в театрализованных играх;
-расширять представления детей о театрализованной деятельности;
-развивать умение эмоционально и выразительно общаться;
-формировать коммуникативные навыки;
-развивать исполнительские навыки;

Оборудование:
Декорации к сказке «Репка», музыкальное сопровождение – грамзапись, синтезатор, сценические костюмы, рисунки детей для выставки картин, билеты, выполненные детьми, оборудование для буфета: одноразовые стаканчики, салфетки, сок.

 Воспитатель в  группе сообщает детям, что сегодня они пойдут в театр. 
  Дети вместе с воспитателем приходят в музыкальный зал, «покупают» билеты в кассе и рассаживаются на места.
Зал празднично украшен, на стене висят рисунки, выполненные детьми старшей группы совместно с родителями. Оборудовано условное кафе..

Музыкальный руководитель:
-Здравствуйте, ребята! Сегодня мы с вами будем играть в театр. 

Театр – особый прекрасный и  волшебный мир. Он может перенести зрителей в далекое прошлое, будущее и в сказку. Артисты – главные волшебники театра. Они по-разному своими сценическими средствами рассказывают о событиях, о переживаниях людей. Театры бывают разные: в оперном театре артисты поют, в балетном – герои танцуют, в драматическом они разговаривают, в кукольном театре все действия осуществляются с помощью кукол.
Кроме артистов над постановкой спектакля работает много людей – режиссер, композитор, художник, гример, постановщик танцев, хормейстер.
Зрители, пришедшие в театр, ведут себя по-особому: во время антракта – перерыва негромко разговаривают, ходят спокойно, рассматривая выставки картин, портретов актеров. В зрительном зале слушают и внимательно смотрят спектакль, не мешают другим следить за действием спектакля. Неприлично не только разговаривать, но и жевать, шуршать фантиками от конфет, нужно отключить сотовые телефоны…
  Сегодня мы с вами посмотрим музыкальную русскую народную сказку «Репка» . Артистов я попрошу подняться на сцену.

Музыкальная сказка «Репка». Музыка И. Пономоревой, слова Ю. Кушака.

1 действие. 
Вед. Возле дома огород. Бабка с внучкой у ворот,
Жучка – хвост колечком, дремлет на крылечке.
На крыльцо выходит дед, он в большой тулуп одет.
Из открытого окна деду музыка слышна:
На зарядку, на зарядку, на зарядку становись!
Дед. У меня здоровье крепкое посажу ка лучше репку я.
Вед. Лопату берет, идет в огород.
Бабка. А у бабки без зарядки, слава богу,  все в прядке!
Вед. Рот зазевает, сладко зевает!
Внучка. Клонит бедную ко сну, с понедельника начну.
Вед. На лавку садится, заплетает косицу.
(появляются Жучка и Кошка)
Вместе. Поиграем лучше в прятки, обойдемся без зарядки.
Вед.  Жучка за кошкой, Кошка в окошко!
Выходит Мышка  в спортивных штанишках
Майка на теле, в руках гантели.
Мышка. Раз и два и три четыре, стану всех сильнее в мире!
Буду в цирке выступать, бегемота поднимать!
Вед. Бегает, прыгает, лапками дрыгает.
Дед. Ох,  умаялся с утра…
Бабка.  Да и мне на печь пора!
Занавес закрывается.
Музыкальный руководитель. 
- А сейчас антракт. Вы можете посмотреть выставку местных художников, познакомиться с их творчеством. Экскурсовод Елена Александровна  вам расскажет историю создания картин.
Вы также можете посетить кафе, где вам будут предложены прохладительные напитки.
Второе отделение начнется после звучания колокольчика.

(Дети сначала рассматривают картины, затем идут в кафе, где им за один комплимент ребенок - бармен подает в одноразовых стаканчиках  сок. Дети пьют, воспитатель собирает посуду, дети говорят «спасибо»).
Звучит колокольчик. Дети рассаживаются. 

Второе действие.
Вед. Занимается рассвет, на крылечке снова дед.
Видит репку в огороде и себе не верит вроде.
Встал он возле Репки, а репка выше кепки!
Из открытого окна та же музыка слышна.
Дед. Эх, бульдозер бы сюда, без него совсем беда.
Вед. Тянет – потянет, вытянуть не может!
Дед.  Где ты, бабка?
Бабка. Я сейчас! Ай - да репка удалась!
Вед. Бабка за Дедку, Дедка за репку,
Тянут – потянут, вытянуть не могут.
Дед. Как тянуть, с какого боку?
Бабка. Выйди внучка на подмогу!
Внучка. Ломит спину, ноют ручки
Ох, не справиться без Жучки!
Жучка. Разбудить придется Кошку, пусть потрудится немножко!
Кошка. Мышку кликнуть бы на двор, мышку звать, какой позор!
Мы пока и сами, кажется с усами!
Вед. Тут из норки Мышка прыг, ухватилась зща турник.
Мышка. Чем топтать без толку грядку, становитесь за зарядку!
Чтоб за дело браться, надо сил набраться.
Вед. Все выходят на зарядку, дружно делают зарядку.
Все. Влево, вправо, влево, вправо – получается на славу!
Встали, выдохнуть, вдохнуть, а теперь пора тянуть!
Вед. Мышка за Кошку, Кошка за Жучку,
 Жучка за внучку, Внучка за Бабку, 
Бабка за Дедку, Дедка за Репку.
Тянут, потянут, и вытянули Репку!!!
Муз. р. Раздались аплодисменты, артисты – просим на поклон.
Зрители хлопают, кричат: «Браво, Бис!»
Музыкальный руководитель представляет участников спектакля.
М.р. Наша игра подошла к концу. Вам понравилось?
Ответы детей. 
-До свидания.  До новых встреч.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

murra V (25.10.2016), Любовь Р. (16.04.2017)

----------


## verandey

Добрый день, уважаемые театралы! Начинаю ставить выпускное представление нашего детского центра (дети от 4 до 7 лет) Хочу взять за основу сказку про Айболита. За начало  планирую взять эту сценку (для старших детишек) 
(на сцене доктор Айболит. Вытаскивает волшебную аптечку, микстуру, градусники, Появляется трое мышат. Они вытаскивают на сцену огромную банку ВИСКАС)
Мышата: - Ох, еле ноги унесли от этого жирного котища.
                 -Хорошо, что добычу отвоевали!
                 -Да, не зря потрудились
                 -Ох, у меня.нет больше сил, сейчас сердце выскочит.
                 - Ох,  я даже говорить не могу, задыхаюсь.
                   (падают возле банки ВИСКАС)
Айболит:    Что такое, неужели наши мышки заболели?
                    (осматривает их)
                    Да,да, да!  У вас ангина, 
                    Скарлатина, холерина,
                    Дифтерит, аппендицит,
                    Малярия и бронхит!
                   ( Входит Жираф)
Жираф:       Добрый доктор, помогите,
                     Мою шею полечите!
                     И бессонница опять,
                     Трудно голову держать.
Айболит:    Сколько ж ночей вы не спите?
                    Ну-ка, шею свою покажите.
                    А что же у вас на обед?
Жираф:       Что предложит школьный буфет.
                     Когда банан или кокос,
                    Протертый с сахаром овес…
Айболит:     Вам не подходит та еда,
                     Отсюда, братец мой, беда.
                     (появляется собачка)
Собачка:      Добрый доктор, Айболит!
                     Как животик мой болит!
Айболит:     Да на вас же нет лица!
Собачка:      Вчера свалился я с крыльца.
Айболит:     Да, да типичный случай
                     колбасной лихорадки,
                     Придется выписать дружок
                     три порции зарядки.
                  ( приходят страусята, визжат)
Айболит:     Бедные страусята
                     Визжат, как поросята,
                     Ах, жалко,жалко,жалко,
                     Бедных страусят!
Страусята :  Бегали мы по дорожке 
                     И у нас заболели ножки.

Айболит      Я пришью вам новые ножки,
                     И вы опять побежите по дорожке,
                     И каждого гоголем,
                     Каждого моголем,
                     Гоголем-моголем вылечу!
Звери:          Слава, слава Айболиту!
                     Слава добрым  докторам!  (общий танец)
Огромная просьба, если кто уже ставил праздники с участием Айболита, поделитесь пожалуйста материалом.:rolleyes:

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## Kseniy92

СТОПТАННЫЕ ТУФЕЛЬКИ

Действующие лица:

Король 
Королева 
Принцесса Анна 
Принцесса Наталья 
Принцесса Мария 
Принцесса Ксения 
Принцесса Александра 
Принцесса Елена 
Принцесса Полина 
Солдат 
Фея 
Принц Никита 
Принц Дмитрий 
Принц Алексей 
Принц Егор 
Принц Александр 
Принц Сергей 
Принц Степан
Первый глашатай 
Второй глашатай 
Японский принц 
Турецкий паша 
Волшебник Орбод
Колдун Олз 
Слуги Олза.
Пролог.

Принцы с принцессами, солдат с феей и король с королевой танцуют под музыку "В мире много сказок".

Первое действие.

На сцену выходит Король и громко зевает.

Король: Ох-хо-хо… Доброе утро! Но я, кажется, забыл представиться. Прошу вас меня извинить. Впрочем, в моем положении такая забывчивость совершенно простительна. Как? Вы ничего не знаете о том, какие у меня неприятности? Тогда слушайте…

Входит Королева.

Королева: С кем это ты тут разговариваешь?

Король: Как с кем? Со зрителями, конечно!

Королева: Ах, простите, дорогие зрители! Я вас не заметила. Позвольте представиться: я - Королева.

Король: А я - Король. Есть у меня семь дочерей, одна другой краше. 

Королева: У нас.

Король: Что у нас?

Королева: Не что, а кто. Семь дочерей. Есть у нас семь дочерей, одна другой краше.

Король: Ах, не мешайте мне рассказывать, Ваше Величество! Спят они все вместе в одной зале, и кровати их стоят рядом. Вечером, когда дочки ложатся спать, я закрываю дверь и запираю ее на замок. 

Королева: А утром, когда он ее отпирает, всегда оказывается, что туфли наших дочерей все стоптаны от танцев! 

Король: Я никак не могу понять, как это происходит. Вот сейчас - утро, птички поют, мне всю ночь снился чудесный сон. Но я должен проверить туфли дочерей, и у меня уже заранее душа неспокойна. Неужели они опять стоптаны? Ну, да делать нечего. Эй, слуги!

Появляются глашатаи.

Глашатаи: Мы здесь, Ваше Величество!

Король: Позвать сюда моих дочерей! И пусть туфли принести не забудут!

Глашатаи: Слушаемся, Ваше Величество!

Глашатаи уходят, чуть позже возвращаются. Дочери входят по одной с туфлями в руках. Музыка. 

Глашатаи (очень торжественно): Принцесса Анна!

Каждая из принцесс, входя, делает реверанс.

Король (подбегает к Анне и выхватывает у нее туфли, с отчаянием кричит): Стоптаны!

Глашатаи: Принцесса Наталья!

Король:Стоптаны!

Глашатаи: Принцесса Мария!

Король: Стоптаны!

Глашатаи: Принцесса Елена!

Король: Стоптаны!

Глашатаи: Принцесса Александра!

Король: Стоптаны!

Глашатаи: Принцесса Полина!

Король: Стоптаны! Стоптаны! Стоптаны! А-а-а-а-а!

Принцессы окружают отца и все хором его успокаивают: "Успокойся, папочка! Не нервничай! Тебе вредно так волноваться!"

Король: Все! Надоело! Хватит! Слуги! Пишите указ! Я, Король Неверландии Георг триста пятнадцатый, повелеваю! Тот, кто дознается, где принцессы по ночам танцуют, может выбрать одну из них себе в жены, а после моей смерти стать королем. Но кто объявится, но не дознается, тому… Так, а что же тому? Надо бы сказать - голова с плеч, но я самолично отменил в нашем королевстве смертную казнь… Тому - пожизненное заключение в самом темном подземелье! 


Действие второе.

Звучит "Надежды маленький оркестрик".

На сцене, напевая песенку, появляется Солдат, устраивается перекусить, достает из котомки хлеб и фляжку с водой. С другой стороны выходит Фея, наряд которой укрыт под плащом, в руках - палка, фея идет сгорбившись.

Фея: Здравствуй, служивый!

Солдат: День добрый, бабушка!

Фея: Может, кому он и добрый, да только у меня с утра крошки во рту не было.

Солдат: А ты, бабушка, поешь со мною хлебца. Я б тебя и чем-нибудь еще угостил, да только кроме хлеба и воды ничего у меня нет.

Фея: Спасибо тебе, добрая душа.

Фея с солдатом едят, а в это время появляются Глашатаи. Музыка.

Первый глашатай: Жители королевства Неверландии!

Второй глашатай: Гости королевства Неверландии!

Первый глашатай: Соседи королевства Неверландии!

Второй глашатай: Мы прочтем сейчас для вас королевский указ! 

Первый глашатай: Я, Король Неверландии Георг триста пятнадцатый, повелеваю! 

Второй глашатай: Тот, кто дознается, где принцессы по ночам танцуют, может выбрать одну из них себе в жены, а после моей смерти стать королем. 

Первый глашатай: Но кто объявится, но не дознается, тому - пожизненное заключение в самом темном подземелье. 

Музыка. Глашатаи уходят.

Фея: А почему бы тебе счастья не попытать? Узнаешь, где принцессы танцуют, женишься на одной из них, а потом и королем станешь!

Солдат: Что ты, бабушка, куда уж мне.

Фея сбрасывает плащ. Музыка...

Солдат: Э-э-э… Вот так бабушка.

Фея: Я - Фея, но ты пожалел не меня, а бедную старушку. За это я тебе помогу. Не так-то трудно узнать тайну принцесс. Отправляйся во дворец, не пей вина, что поднесут тебе вечером, и притворись, что крепко спишь. Возьми мой плащ. Если ты наденешь его наизнанку, то станешь невидимкой и сможешь проследить за семью принцессами. До свидания!

Фея уходит. 

Солдат: Спасибо тебе, добрая Фея!

Снова звучит “Надежды маленький оркестрик”.


Действие третье.

На сцене собираются принцессы.

Елена: Ох, сестрицы, не нравится мне все это. Для чего нам батюшка собраться велел?

Наталья: А я знаю, а я знаю. Во дворец три жениха пожаловали, сейчас они нас смотреть будут, а мы - их.

Александра: Они за нами ночью будут смотреть, бедненькие. То-то батюшка удивится, когда туфли опять стоптанными окажутся.

Полина: Ой, сестрички, жалко мне и батюшку, и этих самых женихов, которым придется в темнице из-за нас сидеть.

Ксения: Ох ты, Полина, жалостливая какая! А заколдованных принцев тебе не жалко? Ты хочешь, чтобы они погибли?

Полина: Нет, Ксения, и принцев мне жалко, может, лучше все батюшке рассказать? Анна, ты старшая, скажи!

Анна: Я тебе скажу, Полина, то, что нам волшебник Орбод говорил. О тайне нашей никто ничего знать не должен. Да разве позволит нам отец по ночам танцевать?

Елена: Тише, сюда идут!

Появляется Король, Королева и Глашатаи.

Король: Ну что, дочери мои ненаглядные, готовы на женихов полюбоваться? Эй, слуги, зовите женихов.

Музыка.

Первый глашатай: Японский принц Судзуки Тойота Мицубиси Четырнадцатый.

Японская музыка. Входит японский принц в кимоно, раскланивается по-японски.

Японский принц: Здравствуйте, Васы Велицества. Здравствуйте, Васы Высосества.

Король: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте!

Королева: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте! Какой на вас халатик симпатичный!

Японский принц: Я хотера бы посмотреть невеста.

Король: Ну что ж, смотрите, они все перед вами.

Японский принц обходит всех принцесс, они делают ему реверансы. Он берет за руку принцессу Александру.

Японский принц: Моя хочет эта невеста. Она маренькая и беренькая.

Король (отводит дочь от принца): Ты погоди, погоди. Сначала надо выяснить, почему у них туфли стоптаны. А если не выяснишь, то в тюрьму попадешь!

Японский принц: Ты может считать, что я узе все выяснят. Моя знает карате и дзю-до, моя рюбого врага харакири сдерает. Мозно посмотреть.

Японская музыка. Японский принц показывает приемы карате, громко вскрикивая "Кья!". Принцессы хихикают, Король и Королева несколько испуганы.

Королева: Остановите его, Ваше Величество! Он нас всех тут поубивает!

Король: Хватит! Хватит! Угомонись! Следующего зовите!

Второй глашатай: Паша, он же эмир, он же султан, он же шах Абдулла Бен Гюл. 

Восточная музыка. Входит Султан, в танце осматривает невест, поочередно втягивая их в танец.

Султан: Приветствую вас, всемилостивейший Король прекраснейшего из королевств и отец прелестнейших дочерей в подлунном мире. Приветствую вас, прекраснейшая из королев!

Король: И я вас приветствую.

Королева: И я.

Султан: Я восхищен красотой ваших дочерей и согласен их взять всех в жены.

Король: Это как это всех? Я только об одной в указе писал.

Султан: Два – лучше, чем одна, три – лучше, чем два. Но я согласен и на одну. Мне любая по вкусу.

Король: А о задании ты помнишь?

Султан: Помню, можете быть спокойны, о величайший из королей! Я узнаю, где стаптывают туфли ваши дочери.

Король: Хорошо. Кто там у нас еще остался?

Первый глашатай: Солдат армии Вашего Величества Жан.

Звучит "Надежды маленький оркестрик". Входит солдат, кланяется Королю и Принцессам.

Солдат: День добрый, Ваши величества и Ваши высочества!

Королева: Ну, и на какой же из моих дочерей ты хочешь жениться?

Солдат: Пока ни на какой, Ваше величество.

Королева: Это как это ни на какой? Или тебе ни одна из моих дочерей не нравится?

Солдат: Дочери у вас, Ваше Величество, все красавицы. Да только с лица воду не пить, а характеры их мне еще не известны. Да и вообще сначала ведь надо узнать, куда они у вас по ночам деваются, а потом невесту выбирать.

Король: И то верно. Значит так. Первую ночь будет дежурить японский принц, вторую - султан-паша, а третью - ты, солдат. Каждого из вас будут в свой черед отводить в комнату, что находится рядом с залой - опочивальней. Там вам приготовят постель и вы будете наблюдать, куда принцессы уходят, и где танцуют, а чтобы ничего они не смогли сделать тайком или уйти куда-нибудь в другое место, двери в залу будут оставлены открытыми.


Действие четвертое.

Чарльстон. Под музыку входят в свою комнату принцессы, на переднем плане - кровать для наблюдателя. Японский принц входит с Королем и глашатаями, те его оставляют. Александра танцует с принцем, Елена преподносит ему вино, тот пьет и засыпает, принцессы закрывают занавес. Появляется Король, видит спящего принца, открывает занавес, там стоят принцессы с туфлями. Король смотрит туфли, возмущается, глашатаи уводят принца. Приходит Султан. Все повторяется, только танцует он с Анной и Марией, Наталья подает вино. Далее - все то же. Потом Король с глашатаями приводят Солдата.

Король: Вот, служивый, ты - моя последняя надежда. Заморские женихи уже в подземелье, теперь все от тебя зависит. Смотри - не проспи своего счастья.

Чарльстон. Король и глашатаи уходят. Принцессы начинают танцевать с Солдатом, Анна подает ему вино, но Солдат его выливает. Потом начинает зевать и ложится на постель, громко храпит.

Анна: Спит. Самым глубоким сном спит. Ну-ка, скорее причесывайтесь и одевайте свои украшения.

Принцессы бегут вглубь сцены.

Солдат (быстро встает, надевает плащ-невидимку и укладывает под одеяло свою котомку): Так, похоже что птички чистят свои перышки, чтобы вылететь из гнезда. А мы в плаще-невидимке следом полетим.

Принцессы выходят, смотрят на постель Солдата, не замечая его самого.

Александра: Спит и видит сны.

Полина: Бедняжка.

Ксения: Смотрите, волшебник Орбод уже подлетает.

Солдат: Орбод - кто это? Какое странное имя. Впрочем, если его прочесть наоборот, как принято у волшебников, то получится слово "Добро". Значит, это добрый волшебник.

Музыка. Появляется Волшебник Орбод, здоровается с принцессами.

Орбод: Вы готовы?

Принцессы: Готовы.

Орбод: Ваш страж спит?

Принцессы: Спит.

Орбод: Тогда получайте каждая волшебный летучий порошок, обсыпайтесь им - и в путь!

Принцессы берут у Орбода порошок из пакета, обсыпаются им. Солдат толкает руку Полины так, что порошок высыпается на него.

Полина: Ой! Я весь порошок рассыпала.

Наталья: Какая же ты неловкая!

Орбод: Не спорьте! Принцесса Полина, возьмите еще порошка - и в путь.

Музыка. Принцессы, Солдат и Орбод крутятся под музыку.


Действие пятое.

Вальс. На сцене танцуют парами принцессы и принцы. Орбод в стороне дремлет на стуле, Солдат танцует тоже.

Солдат (выходит на первый план и обращается к зрителям): Что ж мне делать? Вот мы тут уже три часа танцуем, а я ничего понять не могу. Принцы эти, семь братьев, ребята вроде хорошие. И с принцессами они все о каком-то колдуне, который их заколдовал, разговаривают. Если я завтра все Королю расскажу, мне-то хорошо будет, а принцы? Кто ихзаколдовал? Как им помочь? Нет, не могу я такую подлость сделать!

Солдат срывает плащ-невидимку, все в изумлении, принцессы визжат и падают в обморок, Орбод просыпается.

Орбод: Кто это? Что это?

Александра: Э…это наш страж, солдат. Только я не знаю, как он здесь оказался.

Солдат: С помощью вот этого плаща-невидимки. А теперь рассказывайте мне, что у вас тут происходит. И не бойтесь - я не враг, я хочу вам помочь.

Принц Александр: Мы верим вам. Меня зовут принц Александр, а это - мои родные братья, принцы Даниил, Алексей, Дмитрий, Сергей, Никита и Степан. Три года назад умер наш отец, Король страны Вандерландии. И случилась страшная беда - власть в нашей стране захватил колдун Олз.

Солдат: Олз? То есть зло?

Принц Егор: Да, это страшный колдун. Наша счастливая и богатая земля превратилась в место, где не услышишь смеха и шутки, где все люди плачут и стонут, угнетенные злым колдуном. А нас, братьев-принцев, Олз заколдовал. Теперь мы постоянно спим. Друг нашего отца волшебник Орбод в последнюю минуту помешал колдовству Олза и мы теперь можем не спать ночью, если будем танцевать с прекрасными девушками.

Принц Алексей: Орбод рассказал о нашей беде принцессам из Неверландии и теперь каждую ночь они прилетают к нам с помощью волшебного порошка и танцуют с нами.

Принц Дмитрий: Но стоит нам не протанцевать три ночи подряд, и наш сон станет вечным.

Принц Сергей: Вот почему принцессы убегают из дома каждую ночь.

Солдат: Но разве это выход? Что ж теперь, вы всю жизнь будете спать, а ночами танцевать с принцессами? Нет! Этому нужно положить конец! Нужно расколдовать вас.

Полина: Но как это сделать? Только сам Олз знает, как избавиться от заклятия.

Солдат: Тогда я с помощью плаща-невидимки проберусь в замок Олза и постараюсь раскрыть эту тайну. Покажите мне дорогу, Орбод!

Солдат и Орбод уходят.


Действие шестое.

Солдат заходит в комнату, с другой стороны в нее входят Олз и его слуги.

Олз: Ну, как там принцы? Танцуют со своими принцессами?

Первый слуга: Да, ваше наизлодейшество, танцуют.

Олз: Какие дураки! А самый большой дурак - Орбод. Они думают, что я ничего не знаю про их танцы. Ха-ха-ха! Я просто жду, когда младшей из принцесс, Полине, исполнится семнадцать лет. Ведь над теми, кому еще нет семнадцати лет, я не властен, я не могу их заколдовать! Но через две недели у Полины день рождения, и тогда! О, тогда я заколдую и этих принцесс! И у меня будет прекрасная коллекция из семи спящих принцев и семи спящих принцесс.

Второй слуга: О, великий Олз! Вы все продумали! Этим принцам нет спасения!

Олз: Да, я наложил такое заклятие, что избавить их от него может только моя смерть. 

Первый слуга: Но вы - бессмертны!

Олз: Почти, почти бессмертен. Но сейчас поздно, я хочу спать.

Все уходят. Солдат остается один.

Солдат: Бедные принцы. И принцессы тоже. Их может спасти только смерть Олза. Ну что ж, я видел немало врагов на своем веку. У меня есть нож, и сильные руки, и голова на плечах. Я вызову Олза на поединок и постараюсь его убить.

Во время последних слов Солдата появляется Фея.

Фея: Но разве ты не слышал, что Олз бессмертен?

Солдат: Здравствуйте, Фея! А я не заметил, как вы появились. Я слышал, что Олз - почти бессмертен. Значит, нужно попытаться. А иначе погибнут принцы, опасность будет угрожать прекрасным принцессам, а чудесная страна Вандерландия будет томиться под игом злого колдуна.

Фея: Я люблю смельчаков. Но еще больше я люблю благородство и честь. Поэтому я помогу тебе. Возьми этот меч. Он волшебный. Только им можно убить Олза.

Солдат берет меч.

Солдат: Я не обману твое доверие, прекрасная Фея! Берегись, Олз! Я иду! 


Действие седьмое.

На сцену входит Королева и Король. Король громко зевает.

Король: Ох-хо-хо. Сегодня даже сны снились какие-то дурацкие. То японский принц меня ногами бил, то Султан со мной какие-то странные танцы танцевал. Как там Солдат? Неужели тоже спит? А туфли опять стоптанные? Ну, делать нечего… Эй, слуги! Позвать сюда Солдата, да принцесс с туфлями!

Глашатаи: Принцессы Неверландии: Анна, Наталья, Ксения, Мария, Елена, Александра, Полина.

Музыка. Входят принцессы с принцами, за ними - Солдат.

Король: Ничего себе туфельки…

Солдат: Ваше величество! Позвольте представить вам ваших дочерей и принцев страны Вандерландии.

Анна: А еще позвольте представить вам, папенька, нашего спасителя, победителя колдуна Олза, солдата Жана.

Наталья: Папочка, позвольте нам выйти замуж за принцев.

Ксения: А Жана сделайте своим наследником, будущим королем Неверландии.

Король: Я…я…я согласен. Теперь я уже на все согласен. Сейчас всех и переженим.

Полина: Постойте! Я не согласна!

Дмитрий: И я!

Солдат: И я.

Полина: Мы с Дмитрием вовсе не хотим быть женихом и невестой! Мы друзья, но люблю я совсем другого!

Дмитрий: А я вообще не хочу жениться! Я хочу стать добрым волшебником, а для этого буду учиться волшебству у Орбода.

Король: А ты, ты, Солдат, чем недоволен?

Солдат: Я… Я хочу отправиться путешествовать. Я не хочу быть королем.

Анна: Но почему ты так грустен, Солдат?

Солдат: Потому, что мне очень нравится одна девушка, но она… она призналась, что любит кого-то другого.

Музыка. Появляется Фея и Орбод.

Фея: Милый Орбод, по-моему, тут нужна наша помощь!

Орбод: И мне так кажется. Полина, дитя мое, подойди ко мне.

Фея: А ты, Жан, подойди ко мне.

Орбод: Полина, скажи мне, кто тот, кто тебе по сердцу? Какой он?

Полина: Он добрый и смелый. Он простой и честный. Он победил Зло.

Фея: Тебе никого не напоминает этот портрет, Жан?

Звучит песня "В мире много сказок". Под музыку Жан и Полина подходят друг к другу и начинают танцевать. К ним присоединяются другие персонажи…


Конец

----------


## Орхидея

Девочки, здравствуйте. Предлагаю вам "Федорино горе". 
 Мы ставили этот спектакль в старшей, подготовительной группе, а в этом году - и в средних. Дети справляются.
Материал брала откуда придется, соединяла, добавляла свое - ну, в общем, вы понимаете... =)
Взависимости от развития детей, муз. материал брала разный - то Тараканы танцевали под "Цыганочку", придя целым табором, и заняв всё место в квартире Федоры, то я включала танец Суворовой "Мышки с сыром", был танец Блошек, Жуков, песня Микробов и проч. В этом году влетает Моль-(взрослая), шубу ест... (Танец у неё такой...=))).
Все зависит от вашей выдумки от возможностей детей.
(Дети друг за другом входят в зал под веселую музыку.  Садятся на места).

МУЗ.РУК – Здравствуйте, дорогие гости!
	Сегодня вам очень повезло, потому, что вы шли  в детский сад, а пришли в театр 	на спектакль о трудной судьбе замечательной женщины, которая в начале своего 	жизненного пути была невероятной  грязнулей и неряхой, а потом перевоспиталась 	и стала аккуратной, трудолюбивой и привлекательной женщиной.
	Поэтому, как в обычном  в театре, я прошу вас отключить сотовые 	телефоны, не 	разговаривать между собой,  чтобы  не мешать соседям наслаждаться  игрой 	актеров, и живо, аплодисментами и выкриками «браво» и «бис» поддерживать 	исполнителей!

ВЕД -  Здравствуйте, дорогие гости! Как приятно видеть вас нарядными и красивыми!
 	Ой, а это кто?  К кому Вы пришли? Чья вы мама?  Почему в таком виде?

(На заднем плане среди гостей сидит грязная Федора, после слов Вед. она выходит в центр зала)

ФЕДОРА – Я не чья-то мама или бабушка! Вы сказку про Муху-Цокотуху знаете? Так вот 	я из соседней сказки!
ВЕД – А почему вы пришли именно к нам?
ФЕД – А потому, что все знают, что в д/с №57 порядок во всем!  Все тут люди 	культурные, 	умные. Вон папы какие сурьезные сидят! А мамочки – просто 	красавицы! Я к вам за советом!.. Может, подскажете, как мне быть в моем горе?
ВЕД – А что случилось?
ФЕД – Расскажу я вам по порядку, как всё было . (ставит табурет в центр зала, садится)

Песня Федоры -                            1-Ох, устала я, устала,
				По хозяйству хлопотала,
				Дом большой, а я одна,
				Ох, болит моя спина!..
			2 –  		Я посуду мыла-мыла,
			       		Чашку с блюдцем я разбила.
			       		Пол скребла я добела – 
			       		На пол воду пролила!
			3 -     Провозилась я со стиркой-
			          Получилась в платье дырка.
			          Села штопать я в углу– 
			          Укололась об иглу!
			4-  		 Я на стульчике сидела
			        		 Целый день до вечера…
(далее – встает, сердито говорит без музыки, унося табурет в сторонку)
			         		…А вы сидите до утра,
			       		 Коли делать нечего!
(Садится на табурет в углу с хмурым видом).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------				

(Звучит тревожная муз. «ПОЛЕТ ШМЕЛЯ» Р.-К.. Далее всё происходит на фоне музыки)
ВЕД – 	Что такое? Что случилось?
		Отчего же всё кругом
		Завертелось, закружилось, 
		И помчалось кувырком?
(Выбегает  КАСТРЮЛЯ и 2 УТЮГА)

ВЕД -		Вот  Кастрюля находу
		Закричала Утюгу:

КАСТРЮЛЯ (Утюгам)-
		Нет терпенья! Не могу!
		От Федоры  убегу!
		Вся посуда возмутилась:
		 Как Федора обленилась!
УТЮГИ -		От Федоры мы уйдем!
			Лучше в поле пропадем!
(бегут прямым галопом)

ВЕД –		 Утюги бегут, покрякивают,
		Через лужи перескакивают!
		А за ними блюдца, блюдца
		Вдоль по улице несутся!

2 БЛЮДЦА  (бегут)- –   Дзынь- ля-ля! Дзынь-ля-ля!  
				Мы Федоре не друзья!	

ВЕД - 	И бежит, бренчит   СКОВОРОДА

СКОВОРОДА (бежит) - 	Вы куда, куда, куда?

ВЕД –		 А за нею – ВИЛКИ, 
		РЮМКИ ДА БУТЫЛКИ,
                         ЧАШККИ, да ЛОЖКИ 
                         Мчатся по дорожке...

(+ выбегают  БЛЮДЦА, ЛОЖКИ,  ЧАШКА)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ фонограмму)

ВСЯ  ПОСУДА ( останавливаются, говорят хором)
		Нет! Федора нас не любит!
		Нас она совсем погубит! 		(стоят, опустив голову)


(Выбегает Федора)
ВЕД –		 А за ними вдоль забора   
		 Скачет бабушка Федора

ФЕД -			 Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
			Воротитеся домой!
			Вы в канаву упадете,
			Вы утонете в болоте!
			Не ходите! Погодите!
			Воротитеся домой!

ВСЯ ПОСУДА-	Лучше в поле пропадем, 
		    		 Но к тебе мы не пойдем!

(ФЕД, плача, уходит в дом)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Выбегает  КУРИЦА)
ВЕД - 		Мимо Курица бежала,
		 И посуду увидала:

КУРИЦА -		Куд-куда! Куд-куда!
			Вы откуда и куда?

ВЕД –			 И ответила посуда:

1  БЛЮДЦЕ  	-Было нам у бабы худо!
2  БЛЮДЦЕ	- Не любила нас она, 
			Била, била нас она!
ЧАШКА 		-Запылила, закоптила,
			Загубила нас она!

КУРИЦА - 		Ко-ко-ко! Ко-ко-ко!
			Жить вам было нелегко!..

ЛОЖКИ -		Мы поломаны, побиты,
(плачут)		Мы помоями облиты!

ВИЛКИ -		Оттого-то мы от бабы
(плачут)		Убежали как от жабы,
			И гуляем по полям,
			По болотам, по лугам!
ВСЯ ПОСУДА –
			Мы к неряхе-замарахе 
			Не воротимся!

ВЕД - 		И они побежали лесочком,
		Поскакали по пням и по кочкам…

(Посуда убегает за забор. Маски переодеть, Блошки - садятся на места, Тараканы – за ширму)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ФЕД –		 -Что же делать? Как мне быть?
		Как посуду воротить?..
ВЕД - 			-Посуду надо уважать,
			С мылом мыть, и вытирать!
			Посуду надо всем любить,
			И аккуратным с нею быть!
			Чтобы было всё в порядке,
			Отгадай-ка ты загадки.
1-	Не ленись, Егоровна,
	Будь всегда чистюля!
	Чтоб сварить к обеду суп,
	Тебе нужна…
ФЕДОРА – Мамуля!  Без мамули – какой же суп, кто его сварит?
ДЕТИ – Кастрюля!
………………………………………………………
2 - 	С ним всегда будь осторожна, 
	Просто так его не трожь!
	Чтоб отрезать хлеб и булку, 
	В кухне пригодится…
ФЕДОРА – Ёж!
ДЕТИ – Нож!
………………………………………………………..
3-	В кухне молоко лакает
	Из тарелки кошка.
	Ну, а людям за обедом пригодится…
ФЕДОРА – Ножка! Куриная!
ДЕТИ – Ложка!
……………………………………………………………
4 -	Если вас испачкали
	Вкусные конфетки,
	Знайте, что всегда помогут
	Чистые…
ФЕДОРА – Котлетки!.... Манжетки! Ими удобно рот вытирать!
ДЕТИ – Салфетки!
………………………………………………………………
5 – 	Знают все на свете люди,
	Где готовится еда!
	Жарит, варит нам всегда
	Ну, конечно же…
ФЕДОРА -  Костёр!
ДЕТИ – Плита!
				--------------------------

ФЕД - 	            …Ох! Села  бы я за стол,
		Да стол за ворота ушел.
		Сварила бы кислые щи – 
		Да кастрюли иди, поищи…
		…И чашки ушли, и стаканы…


(из-за ширмы выглядывает  ТАРАКАН) 
ТАРАКАН  – 	Встречайте! Идут  тараканы!

ТАНЕЦ НЕПРОШЕННЫХ ГОСТЕЙ:
		 Тараканы, Моль, Блошки, Жуки
				(Жук НЕ садится! Он зовет рукой всех насекомых в круг)



ВСЕ – (В круг, за руки) –
 «ХОРОВОД, ХОРОВОД, ПЛЯШЕТ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ НАРОД…» 		
						(в конце все  падают на пол в нелепых позах)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ФЕД (в ужасе, к зрителям)		
		Ой, горе Федоре, горе!
		Вы мне, старой, помогите!
		Чашки, ложки воротите!
		И кастрюлю, и метлу…
		А без них я пропаду!..

ВЕД –  (к детям, сидящим на местах)-
			Как Федоре нам помочь?

ДЕТИ (встают, хором)	Тараканов выгнать прочь!

ВЕД -		Наши дети даже рады
		Подмести и постирать!
		Ты, Федора, встанешь рядом, 
		Будешь детям помогать!

( Тараканов прогоняют:………………………………(имена назначенных детей)
Стол ставят………………………………………………………………………………………:
Скатерть постилают:……………………………………………………………………………)

ПЕСНЯ ДЕТЕЙ –
 (После 1 куплета -    Переворачивают портрет……........(имена назначенных детей)
			Снимает паутину – Федора,
			Выметают пыль………………………………………………………,
После 2 куплета –     Ставят самовар…………………………………………………………..
			Ставят цветы…………………………………………………………….
			Торт……………………………………………………………………….
			Конфеты, фрукты......................................................................................,
После 3 куплета Федора  подметает пол)

(Все ДЕТИ садятся на места. Переодеть в посуду Тараканов и Блошек)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ВЕД –  (Федоре) -	А теперь тебе ребятки
			Загадают  три загадки!
(Федора не отгадывает)

1 реб - 	Белой пеной пенится,
		Руки мыть не ленится!		(мыло)
2 реб-			Маленький шарик
			Всё обшарит,
			Обежит теремок,
			А потом – в уголок!		(веник)
3 реб-		По аллее проходил
		Всем известный крокодил,
		И её он словно галку, 
		Словно галку, проглотил 		(мочалка)

(Дети помогают Федоре отгадывать загадки)

ВЕД – А теперь, Федора, будь внимательной!


АТТРАКЦИОН -1         		«СРЕДСТВА ГИГИЕНЫ»
(Играет команда  из  3-4 детей   против Федоры.
 В тазу или большой корзине лежат различные предметы: средства гигиены и «лишние»:  дезодорант, стиральный порошок, зубн. щетка, мочалка, фен, расческа, полотенце и т.п. , а также – лимон, журнал, игрушка, деревянная ложка, вертушка, погремушка и проч.
Перед зрителями стоят 2 столика – один – для детей, второй – для Федоры. 
По сигналу Ведущего дети и Федора начинают носить по одному предмету, относящемуся к теме, на свой столик. (Федора делает всё неправильно).
Ведущий при помощи детей «разбирает», что к чему. Подводятся итоги. )
Игру провести один раз, чтобы она не замедляла развитие сюжета.

ФЕД – (расстроенно) – Ну вот, ничего у меня не получается, ничего-то я не умею…
	За это мне полагается…утешительный приз! (достает из кармана передника 	конфету и засовывает её в рот. Фантик бросает на пол)

ВЕД – (делает ей замечание и дает мусорное ведро (в ведро заранее положены  бумажки)
	Федора берет ведро и весь мусор «нечаянно» рассыпает по полу.


АТТРАКЦИОН – 2     		 «ЗАМЕТИ МУСОР»
(Команда детей из 2-х человек – у одного ребенка – швабра, у другого – совок. Они получают ведерко. Во второй команде – Федора, которая также получает совок, швабру и ведро.
 По сигналу ведущего обе команды стараются как можно скорее убрать мусор. Федора бегает бестолково со шваброй, гоняет бумажки по залу и т.п среди мусора – 2-3 надутых шарика, их нельзя брать руками, можно лишь заметать их метлой в совок, и - в ведро…)

(ВЕД – подводит итоги – у Федоры мало убрано мусора…
 Провести игру также только 1 раз)


ВЕД – Вот, Федора, учись у наших ребят трудиться! А теперь наши  девочки  переоденут 	тебя во всё чистое, умоют. Девочки (…заранее наметить, кто что будет делать ) окружают Федору,  надевают чистый фартук, бусы, повязывают чистый платок, держат зеркало и лосьон, пока Федора смывает грязь с лица) 

ВЕД –  Вот какая Федора стала красивая, даже помолодела! Будь всегда такой красивой и 	опрятной!

ФЕД – 	Да, теперь я поняла, как была я неправа!
		Обещаю не лениться, с удовольствием трудиться!
		Уж не буду я, не буду я посуду обижать!
		Буду, буду я посуду и любить, и уважать!
		А поганых тараканов я повыведу!
		И мышей, и пауков я повымету!
		И лениться впредь не буду!...
ВЕД 			 – Получай свою посуду!


(ПОСУДА  ВЫБЕГАЕТ, обнимает Федору)
ПОСУДА – (хором) 
		-Ах, Федора, так и быть!
		Рады мы тебя простить! 
ФЕД –		- Ноги сами рвутся в пляс!
		Начинаем перепляс!

ОБЩАЯ ПЛЯСКА

ФЕД –  	Ну не жизнь , а – красота!
		Нам, друзья, домой пора!
		Отдохнуть пора немного!
		Мы пойдем своей дорогой!

ВЕД – 	Приходи, Федора, снова!..
ДЕТИ – 	Мы помочь тебе готовы!
		До свиданья, Федора Егоровна!    (с поклоном)
(Федора с посудой уходит за ширму)

ВЕД -  Вот так закончилась эта история!
	А сейчас я представлю вам артистов!
(Дети встают, образуя общий полукруг. ВЕД. называет только имя ребенка и его роль, ребенок  делает поклон).

----------

kuzia5252 (25.04.2021)

----------


## Валерьевна

> а можно саму сказку? или где её можно посмотрнть?


*Всем здравствуйте!* :flower: 
*Сказка «Муха-Цокотуха».* Основу брала из книги «Праздники в детском саду» З. Роот, Н. Зарецкой. Ну, конечно, добавляла, переделывала, подгоняла под своих деток. Сказку ставлю часто, поэтому героев или добавляю или убираю (от детей зависит), с репертуаром поступаю также. Например, у меня были девочки хорошо поющие – брала для Стрекоз песню «Гжель», а в этом году девочки хорошо танцуют – поставили танец с гжельскими блюдами на мелодию «Прялица». Сказку делаю на весенний праздник. Обобщённый сценарий в разделе «Праздники в детском саду», в теме «Сценарии для весеннего праздника», *Пост № 156*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...34#post2730834

----------


## Еленочка

Предлагаювашему вниманию сказку "Золушка". 
ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА И ИСПОЛНИТЕЛИ
ЗОЛУШКА, ФЕЯ-КРЕСТНАЯ МАЧЕХА КАПРИЗУЛЯ,ВООБРАЖУЛЯ –ЕЕ ДОЧКИ, ПРИНЦ, КОРОЛЬ, МИНИСТР ВОСТОЧНЫЕ КРАСАВИЦЫ, СЛУГИ КОРОЛЯ, ГНОМЫ, ЗВЕЗДОЧКИ

Звучит отрывок из № 18 «Сцена с часами» С. Прокофьева). 
Появляются 7 гномов, садятся полукругом.
1-Й ГНОМ. 
Мы из страны волшебной гномы. 
Пришли вам сказку рассказать, 
Как для наследника короны 
Король решил жену сыскать.
2-Й ГНОМ. 
В старинном замке был назначен 
Для подданных веселый бал. 
И сам министр девицам юным 
Всем приглашенья разослал.
3-Й ГНОМ. 
В том старом добром королевстве 
Семья лесничего жила. 
Хозяйка дома заболела 
И, дочь оставив, умерла.
4-Й ГНОМ.
Свою жену забыть не в силах,
Лесничий долго горевал,
И часто, девочку жалея,
Он сиротинкой называл.
5-Й ГНОМ. 
Шли годы. Он решил жениться,
Чтоб облегчить свою судьбу;
С двумя дочурками взял в жены
Весьма почтенную вдову.
6-Й ГНОМ. 
Вдова на деле оказалась
Груба, завистлива и зла.
Чужую дочку невзлюбила 
И Золушкою прозвала.
7-Й ГНОМ. 
По дому черную работу 
Она взвалила на нее: 
Топить очаг, кастрюли чистить, 
Готовить и стирать белье.
1-Й ГНОМ. 
Увы, в родном отцовском доме
Служанкой Золушка была.
О счастье тайно лишь мечтала,
Всегда добра и весела.

Выходят Феи поют песню «Волшебные сказки»

КАРТИНА ПЕРВАЯ
Комната в доме Золушки. Звучит № 3 «Золушка»
Золушка выполняет работу по дому, чистит кастрюлю у очага поет песню. Входит мачеха.
МАЧЕХА. Золушка! Опять без дела? Пол еще не подмела, 
Вскопать грядки не успела И огонь не развела!
Входят в пижамах и чепчиках Капризуля и Воображуля (сестры Золушки). Потягиваются
МАЧЕХА. Пташечки мои, проснулись! Как спалось, дочурки, вам?
КАПРИЗУЛЯ (поглаживая живот). Завтракать еще не звали? 
МАЧЕХА. Пирожков сейчас вам дам. 
Золушка подбегает с подносом. сестры берут по пирожку. Жуют громко чавкая.
Раздается стук в дверь. Золушка открывает. Входит гонец, отвешивает поклон.
ГОНЕЦ. Добрый день! Вручить позвольте Приглашение на бал. Все девицы быть должны там, Сам король так приказал.
МАЧЕХА. Ах, спасибо, очень рады, Обязательно придем. (Гонец уходит.)
Золушка готовь наряды, Едем мы на бал втроем! Обнимает дочерей. 
Золушка выходит за платьями. Капризуля садится к зеркалу и прихорашивается.
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ. Отдай бусы, Капризуля! Маменькины ведь взяла.
КАПРИЗУЛЯ. Ах, отстань, Воображуля, И не лезь в мои дела!
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ. По-хорошему, сестрица, Я прошу. Коль рассержусь...
КАПРИЗУЛЯ. Ну и что? Воображуля. Тогда тигрицей В волосы твои вцеплюсь, 
Сестры дерутся, визжат. Звучит № 4 «Отец»
МАЧЕХА. Девочки мои, не ссорьтесь! Золушка, поторопись! Мало времени осталось, Расторопней быть учись!
КАПРИЗУЛЯ. Ленты мне когда погладишь? Что ты делаешь с утра?
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ. Господи, ну что ты тянешь? Причесать меня пора. 
Золушка бегает от одной сестры к другой, выполняя приказания. Помогает одеть бальные юбки. Звучит № 6 «Поставщики и переодевание сестер».
ЗОЛУШКА. Все готово. Ах, сестрицы!, Как мне хочется на бал!
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ. Да, король бы удивился 
КАПРИЗУЛЯ. Замарашек он не звал, 
(Сестры дразнят Золушку, посылают ей воздушные поцелуи, уходят вместе с мачехой).
Золушка, мечтая, танцует с метлой вальс  «Мечты Золушки о бале»
Золушка внезапно останавливается и начинает плакать.
ЗОЛУШКА. Ах, как весело, должно быть, В замке все огни горят. С девушками принц танцует. Он красивый, говорят... 
Входит крестная Золушки.
ЗОЛУШКА Здравствуй, крестная! Я рада! Как ты вовремя пришла. 
КРЕСТНАЯ. Не плачь, детка, ждет награда Твои добрые дела. Знаю я, что ты мечтаешь Веселиться на балу. 
ЗОЛУШКА  Крестная, ну все ты знаешь
КРЕСТНАЯ. Да. И многое могу. Феи осени, зимы, Феи лета и весны,
Я вас к Золушке зову, Здесь с подарками вас жду. 
Сбрасывает плащ и становится феей. Появляются еще четыре феи: Танец Фей
ЗОЛУШКА Крестная, какая прелесть! Благодарна я судьбе. Как же я на бал поеду? Платье старое на мне...
ФЕЯ-КРЕСТНАЯ. Сиянье звезд и лунный свет С собой возьмешь в дорогу. В волшебной палочке секрет — Нам звездочки помогут. 
Звездочки танцуют вальс и дарят Золушке  бальное платье.
ФЕЯ-КРЕСТНАЯ. Вот туфельки хрустальные, Их звезды принесли.
Под платье твое бальное Нам лучше не найти.
ЗОЛУШКА. Сбылась волшебная мечта, Я словно в дивном сне. 
ФЕЯ-КРЕСТНАЯ. Послушай, Золушка, что я должна сказать тебе. Запомни, крестница, когда двенадцать бить начнет, домой вернуться ты должна, а волшебство пройдет.
ЗОЛУШКА. Спасибо, все я поняла: как полночь бить начнет из замка я должна уйти... 
ФЕЯ-КРЕСТНАЯ. Вперед! Карета ждет!  Звучит №17 «Отъезд Золушки»

КАРТИНА ВТОРАЯ
Зал в королевском замке. Гости входят парами. Король садится на трон, принц и министр увеселений стоят неподалеку. 
Танец «Менуэт»
КОРОЛЬ. Мой сын, как много здесь невест Со всех концов страны.
МИНИСТР. И из соседних королевств они приглашены.
КОРОЛЬ. Хочу, чтоб выбрал ты себе достойную жену.
МИНИСТР. Позвольте, принц, представить Вам Красавицу одну. Жемчужина Востока. 
КОРОЛЬ. Какая прелесть! Вот сюрприз, Стройна как, черноока! 
Танец восточных красавиц
КОРОЛЬ. Мой сын, прошу, не жмурь-ка глаз И перестань зевать.
МИНИСТР Ну, а сейчас представить рад вам двух сестер, мой принц.
ПРИНЦ. Шагают, точно на парад. 
КОРОЛЬ. Ах, сын! Не торопись. 
Сестры танцуют гавот.
Принц в ужасе машет руками.
звучат фанфары.
КОРОЛЬ. Что случилось? Объясните! Снова гостья прибыла?
МИНИСТР Незнакомая принцесса Кто? Откуда? Вот дела! 
Входит Золушка
ПРИНЦ Как я рад, что Вы решили бал наш скромный пометить, разрешите незнакомка, вас на танец пригласить.
Дамы и кавалеры, принц и Золушка танцуют вальс.
ПРИНЦ Я хочу, чтоб в этом замке вы остались навсегда
ЗОЛУШКА  Этот бал я не забуду, но покинуть Вас должна.
Часы начинают бить полночь
ЗОЛУШКА Принц, прощайте! Ах ужасно! Торопиться мне пора.
ПРИНЦ     Ну, останьтесь ненадолго!
ЗОЛУШКА Нет, простите, мне нельзя. (убегает и роняет туфельку)
КОРОЛЬ Где принцесса?
ПРИНЦ (грустно). Убежала.
КОРОЛЬ Слуги, все сюда! Догнать!
МИНИСТР Ах, король, она исчезла, только туфельку нашли…
КОРОЛЬ Обыскать все королевство и достать из-под земли!.

КАРТИНА ТРЕТЬЯ
Золушка сидит у очага и любуется хрустальной туфелькой. Входит мачеха и две ее дочери. Золушка прячет туфельку в карман передника.
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ Как мне жаль тебя, бедняжку! Был такой чудесный бал.
КАПРИЗУЛЯ Если б только ты видала, принц с принцессой танцевал.
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ До чего она прекрасна! А какой на ней наряд 
КАПРИЗУЛЯ Принц влюбился, это ясно, все так в замке говорят
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ Ровно в полночь убежала и никто не смог догнать, туфельку лишь потеряла
КАПРИЗУЛЯ Принц велел ее искать.
МАЧЕХА Всем девицам королевства, сам король издал указ, надо туфельку примерить если будет в самый раз, станет та невестой принца 
ВООБРАЖУЛЯ Кто-то в нашу дверь стучится!
Входит министр
МИНИСТР В вашем доме есть девицы?
МАЧЕХА Да, конечно! Капризуля! Садись быстро, примеряй! Так, тяни сильней давай! А теперь Воображуля! Лучше пальцы подогни, ну еще тяни, тяни!.
МИНИСТР Что за девушка в сторонке, рядом с очагом сидит? До чего они прелестна! Но какой печальный вид.
МАЧЕХА (Золушке) Ваша милость, замарашка! Поскорей исчезни с глаз
МИНИСТР Нет, я Вас прошу остаться. Нужно выполнить указ
Золушка примеряет туфельку.
МИНИСТР Боже мой, она ей впору!
МАЧЕХА. Глупости, не может быть!
МИНИСТР. Не вступайте со мной в споры! (В сторону.) Смогу орден получить.
Золушка достает из кармана и надевает вторую туфельку.
МИНИСТР. К принцу с радостью спешите, Доложите королю! И сюда их привезите. 
Входят король и принц.
ПРИНЦ. Ах, отец, какое счастье! (Золушке.) Буду вечно Вас любить. Разрешите Вам тотчас же Руку с сердцем предложить! 
Звучит музыка Все участники выходят на поклон.
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ПЕСНЯ «В СКАЗКАХ ВСЕ БЫВАЕТ.

----------

Туся-Natusya (28.01.2019)

----------


## Галина Евгеньевна

С большим Удовольствием предлагаю всем сценарий сказки "Принцесса на горошине" Постановка очень большая, но интересная. 
Действующие лица:
Оле-Лукойе – сказочный гном.
Принц, мечтающий о настоящей принцессе.
Король, Королева – его родители.
Принцесса на горошине.
Камердинер.
Фрейлины.
Смотритель музея.
Поварята.
Шахматные фигуры.
Придворный.
Слуги.

Смотритель:
Я – смотритель музея!
Приветствую вас!
Здесь Андерсен создал
Сказки для вас.
В музее у нас полно экспонатов.
Все эти предметы служили когда-то
Принцессам и принцам, и людям незнатным,
И бравым солдатам, и дамам богатым.
Об этих предметах историй забавных
Я множество знаю – и грустных, и славных.
Нашли свое место здесь счастья галоши,
Но счастье бывает тяжелою ношей.
Волшебные спички; осталось их мало.
Почти все сгорели, и холодно стало.
Копилка-свинья – жадным людям подружка,
Иголка для штопки с отломанным ушком.
А вот и еще экспонат перед нами
Лежит на подушечке красной с кистями.
Рассказ мой от этой горошине малой …
Готовы? Ну слушайте! Время настало.
(На авансцене появляется Оле-Лукойе с двумя зонтиками – темным и разноцвет-ным. Он поет.).
Оле-Лукойе: (поет)
Я – Оле-Лукойе,
Я сказочный гном.
Я – Оле-Лукойе!
Всем детям знаком.
Я зонтик раскрою, 
Вам сон подарю.
И в сказку любую
Попасть помогу.
(Говорит)
Вы ждете, когда же я сказку начну?
Ну что ж, мы отправимся с вами в страну,
Где принц, королева живут и король,
А у горошины – главная роль!
(Достает из кармана горошину и показывает зрителям)
В одном волшебном царстве
Давно жил-был Король.
Был грустным и печальным он.
(Уходит)
(Зал королевского замка. Грустный король сидит на троне и вздыхает.)
Королева: Король скучает, он в печали.
Не знаю, как мне поступить …
Кто б во дворцовом тронном зале
Мог короля развеселить?
(Входят факир и восточные красавицы)
Факир: О, великая Богиня,
Королева красоты!
Самых лучших пожеланий
В этот день достойна ты.
Я – факир восточный, 
Знаю очень точно:
Ты такого волшебства
Не видала никогда!
(Факир показывает фокус).
(Исполняется танец восточных красавиц).
(Король машет рукой и факир с красавицами удаляются из зала).
Королева: Мой милый Король, ну что Вы грустите?
Может быть Вы чего-то хотите?
Король: Солнце уж встало давно выше ели.
А мы же с тобой, Королева, не ели.
Королева: Эй, поварята, завтрак несите!
И Короля поскорей накормите!
(Входят поварята с подносами в руках. 
Исполняется песня и танец поварят).
Король: Опять эта манная каша.
(Король все с той же кислой миной, недовольно размахивая руками, выпроваживает поварят из зала. 
Королева: Может в шахматы сыграем?
Появляются дети шахматы. 
Начинается танец шахматных фигур. Муз. Штрауса "Полька-Анна").
(После танца шахматы, следуя этикету, раскланиваются перед Королем)
Слон: Все рады видеть Вас, Король,
Мы – шахмат разные фигуры.
Ладья: У нас, у каждой, своя роль
В простой игре иль в сложном туре.
Пешка: Хотя называюсь я пешкой простой,
Бываю и сильной фигурой порой.
Могу даже шах королю объявить,
Не смогут, как я, даже Кони ходить!
Конь: Буквой "Г" скакать умею,
Конь я сильный и отважный.
Плыть Ладьей я не посмею,
Мчусь по клеткам очень важно.
Ладья: А я – Ладья – подобна башне,
Как конь, по полю не виляю.
Хожу я прямо, как по пашне,
Об этом всем я заявляю.
Слон: Зовусь Слоном, иль Офицером,
Хожу я по диагонали.
Все поле под моим прицелом …
Ценней фигуры вы не знали!
Ферзь: Зовут Ферзем, иль Королевой
Фигуру статную мою.
Поставлю справа шах и слева
Фигуре главной – Королю.
Король: Я – важный шахматный Король,
Беру над своим войском шефство.
Пока я жив, играю роль,
И процветает королевство.
(Шахматы уходят из зала. 
Король сидит за столом, на котором стоят шахматы. 
Королева ходит вокруг, обдумывает, за тем делает ход.
Король в это время засыпает и начинает храпеть)
Королева: Шах!
Эй, Король, скорей проснитесь!
Ваша очередь ходить.
Король (зевая): Королева, не сердитесь!
Что? Мне шах? Ах, как же быть?!
Короля сейчас прикрою!
Конь – защита Королю.
Королева: Ну а я своей Ладьею
Вашего коня убью!
Ровно год, как принц покинул
Отчий дом, свою страну
И уехал на чужбину …
Король (Королеве): Пешкой я вперед шагну.
Со дня на день он вернется.
И причины нет грустить!
Королева: Что ж, пожалуй, мне придется
Этого Слона сразить.
Король (огорченно): Снова шах. Вот незадача!
Мат навис над Королем.
Коли я Слона припрячу,
Путь к спасению найдем.
(Прячет Слона)
Королева (возмущенно): Где мой Слон?
Король (удивленно): Да разве ж знаю?
Видно, он давно убит.
Королева: С Вами больше не играю,
Вы … мошенник и бандит!
Король (насмешливо): Что я слышу? Как служанка
Королева говорит
Королева (гневно): А Король-то, словно кучер,
Не воспитанно храпит!
(Входит Камердинер) 
Камердинер: Ваше величество! Добрая весть:
Принц возвращается. Он уже здесь.
(Слышен цокот копыт)
Слышите цокот копыт у ворот?
Король (смотрит в окно): Да, это он!
Королева: А как славно поет!
(Король и Королева смотрят в окно. Принц идет и поет).
Принц: Здравствуйте, матушка!
Как я рад встречи!
Король: Сын наш вернулся, 
Зажгите все свечи!
(Слуги вносят подсвечники)
Королева: Здравствуй, мой мальчик!
Король: Ну вот ты и дома …
Принц: Как здесь уютно,
Как все мне знакомо.
Королева: Ваше величество! Сын наш подрос.
Я о женитьбе ставлю вопрос.
Невесту давно подыскать уж пора!
Король (насмешливо): Прямо сейчас? Или все же с утра?
Королева: Сколько ж ты, сын, посетил Королевств?
Король: Сотню, наверно, там видел невест?
Принц (поет): Ах, что же делать мне, друзья?
История забавная – 
Исколесил полсвета я,
Искал невесту славную.
Как много на земле принцесс
Со взглядами манящими!
Но вызывают интерес
Лишь только настоящие.
Валял я долго дурака,
Искал себе красавицу,
Но сердце бедное пока
Никак не откликается.
Король: Ваша истерика, Принц, не понятна.
Кто ж раньше времени вешает нос?
Хочешь жениться? Мне очень приятно.
Где же невеста твоя? Вот вопрос!
Принц (обиженно): Папа, невесту найти очень трудно.
Это мучительно долгий процесс …
Королева: Он же сказал, что объехал полсвета!
Но настоящих то нету принцесс.
Принц: Одна помешалась на всем заграничном,
Другая – мила, но порой эксцентрична …
Королева: А третья – мещаночка и сквернословка!
Четвертая – очень падка на уловки.
А пятая – просто ханжа и врунишка …
Король (раздраженно): Зато наш сынок – без изъянов парнишка.
Королева: Слуги, скорей накрывайте на стол.
Гуся подайте и мяса кусок,
Паштет из печенки и сладкий пирог,
Пудинг и фрукты, ликер на десерт.
Король: Славный получится нынче обед.
(Слуги накрывают на стол)
Король (за столом): Я обошел, помню, весь белый свет
Чтобы найти твою маму, сынок.
Принц: Но отыскать ее все же ты смог!
Король: Нет, твоя мать не была идеальной
Это ведь глупо искать идеал!
Мама капризной была и скандальной …
Ну ничего, я ее воспитал!
Королева: Как я устала! Проблемы решенье
Завтра отыщем, Не утром, так днем.
Король: Ладно. Тем более что без сомненья,
Нынче к согласию мы не придем.
Принц: Раз уж на завтра вопрос отложился,
Доброй вам ночи, спокойных вам снов (уходит).
Королева (вздыхая): Как хорошо, что сынок возвратился
В замок родной под родительский кров.
(Король и Королева уходят. Гремит Гором. Начинается ливень)

Картина вторая
(Декорации те же). 
(Танец "Гром". Муз. А. Вивальди "Времена года" № 6 в исп. В. Мэй).
(С двух сторон сцены поспешно выходят Король, Королева, Принц).
Королева: Ужас какой!
Король: Дождь в окошко стучится.
Принц: Что-то тревожит, томит, мне не спится...
(Слышен шум дождя).
Король: Эй, камердинер, ты зонтик возьми,
Кто там стучит у ворот, посмотри.
(Камердинер возвращается с мокрым зонтом). 
Камердинер: Ваше величество! Там у ворот
Юная дама, вода с нее льет.
Платье промокло, и в туфлях вода,
Но говорит, что принцесса она. 
Королева (камердинеру):
В замок ее поскорей пригласи,
В спальне, что справа, камин растопи.
Вбегает принцесса в мокрой одежде, делает реверанс.
Королева: Боже мой! Я не верю глазам.
Вы откуда?
Как промокли! Течет и с подола,
и с кос! 
Ну, не плачьте, я спрашивать
больше не буду. 
Слез не надо, здесь влаги хватает без слез!
Принцесса: Ваши величества, как вы добры.
Вы меня просто от смерти спасли. Королева (фрейлинам).
Да, подхватить так простуду легко.
Гостье согрейте скорей молоко,
Вещи ее у огня просушите,
Дайте ей платье и накормите.
(Принц и Принцесса замечают друг друга и медленно идут к авансцене. Встречают-ся на переднем плане.)
Принц: Я сражен наповал! Как же это случилось,
Что застала от дома вдали вас гроза?
Принцесса: Я принцесса, по¬верьте! Но я заблудилась...
Принц: О! У вас по щеке вновь скатилась слеза!
(Между Принцессой и Принцем встает Король)
Король: Отдыхайте спокойно, 
До встречи.
Утро доброе чаще мудрее, чем вечер.
(Король провожает Принцессу из зала)
Принц (обращается к Королеве): Матушка, дайте скорее ответ:
Странная гостья – принцесса иль нет?
Королева (поет на мелодию пес¬ни Т. Хренникова "Давным давно" из кинофильма "Гусарская баллада"):
Теперь в меня вселились бесы.
Я попытаюсь, как бы ни было смешно,
Проверить подлинность Принцессы,
Хоть Принцу это, Принцу это все равно!
Прибегну к помощи горошка, 
И под перины из мягчайшего пера
Я положу горох на доски, 
И пусть Принцесса спит, как ангел, 
До утра!
Королева: Фрейлины, быстро перины несите
И на матрац их горою кладите.
(Звучит «Шутка» И.С. Баха (I). Исполняется танец фрейлин).
Входит Принцесса.
Королева (Обращается к Принцессе):
Загадайте желанье: на этом вот месте, 
Чтоб приснился жених долгожданный невесте. 
Закрывайте глаза, сны вас добрые ждут. 
Колыбельную песню вам слуги споют.
Слуги (поют песню из передачи "Спокойной ночи, малыши"):
Спят усталые игрушки, книжки спят.
Одеяла и подушки ждут ребят. 
Даже сказка спать ложится, 
Чтобы ночью нам присниться, 
Глазки закрывай! Баю-бай!
(принцесса засыпает)
Занавес закрывается. Входят Король, Принц и Королева.
Королева: Фрейлины, сюда, скорей! 
Доложите, да живей! 
Как идут у нас дела? 
Наша гостья как спала?
1-я фрейлина: Ночью все она стонала.
2-я фрейлина: Замок чей-то вспоминала.
3-я фрейлина: И вертелась, и крутилась.
4-я фрейлина: Сном к утру она забылась.
Королева: Впрочем, вот она сама.
(Входит Принцесса)
Королева (хитро): Ну, хорошо ли спалось вам, Принцесса?
Принцесса (смущенно): Да, я спала хорошо... но не слишком.
Королева (испуганно): Что? Вы за¬мерзли? Перин было мало?
Принцесса (словно оправды¬ваясь): Будто всю ночь на камнях я лежала.
Ч почти глаз не сомкнула, и – ах! 
Все мое тело теперь в синяках.
Принц: Я от стыда разрываюсь, от горя! 
Маменька, наша ли в этом вина?
Королева (улыбаясь): С вами я, Принц, не намерена спорить.
Король: Уж чересчур деликатна она. Нежная, должен сказать вам, натура... 
Принц, не пронзили ль вас стрелы Амура?
Принц: Стрелы Амура!? Так вот где решенье! 
Разум и сердце в великом смятенье.
Вбегают дети-ангелочки. Исполняется танец Ангелочков, Принца и Принцессы. 
(Песня "Люди- Ангелы", исп. Ф. Киркоров и К. Орбакайте).
Я полюбил вас, Принцесса! Не знаю, 
Может быть, я вам не нравлюсь пока,
Только жениться на вас я желаю! 
Вот мое сердце, а также рука.
Принцесса: Я смущена... Но скрывать я не буду:
Принц, я без памяти в вас влюблена!
Наша внезапная встреча – как чудо.
Жизнь, как ни странно, сюрпризов полна!
Королева: Это принцесса, мой сын, без сомненья! 
Король: К свадьбе готовить пора угощенье. 
Принц: Смею просить вас женой моей стать. 
Принцесса: В просьбе вам, принц, не могу отказать.
Король: Я полагаю, мой сын, ты доволен? 
Должен быть в сказке счастливый конец. 
Был ты сомненьем и глупостью болен, 
Но излечился, пора под венец!
БАЛ (Штраус. Вальс "Сокровище")
(все участники спектакля, взяв¬шись за руки, выходят на авансцену)
Смотритель: Для вас разыграли мы пьесу. 
Смотритель музея пришел 
Мы рады, что встреча с Принцессой 
Закончилась так хорошо.
Не правда ли, эта принцесса мила? 
К тому же, как видите, очень умна. 
С наследником трона пошла под венец. 
Горошину прячу, и сказке конец.
(Исполняется песня "Чудо-сказки". Муз. В. Голикова)
На передний план выходит Оле-Лукойе. Он вращает открытый зонтик.
Герои кланяются.
По традиции в конце каждого спектакля главные герои выходят вперед и представляются.

----------


## gadalka

* "ЖИВЁТ ПО ВСЮДУ КРАСОТА"*
(звучат фанфары)
Танец: ’’ Минутки’’
Все мин:  Здравствуйте мамы
                 Здравствуйте папы                           
                 Здравствуйте дети
                 В садик наш в гости 
                 Милости просим
1 мин:       Вы во все глаза смотрите
2 мин:       И конечно, не шумите
3 мин:      Слушайте внимательно
4 мин:      Хлопайте старательно
Все мин:  А мы расскажем вам сказку  
1 и 2 мин: Мы будем рассказывать
3 и 4 мин: Нет  мы!
1 и 2 мин: Нет мы!
3 и 4 мин: А давайте вместе
Все мин:   Давайте!
1 и 2 мин: Пусть эта будет сказка белая
3 и 4 мин: Нет, чёрная
1 и 2 мин: Нет, белая
3 и 4 мин: Нет, чёрная
Муз. р.:     Хватит, вам уже спорить 
                  Пусть эта сказка будет разноцветной!
Все мин:   Ура! Ну конечно! Разноцветной!
1 мин:       Я начинаю первая:
                  Жили в прекрасном своём 
                  Сказочном королевстве
                  Солнце-король со своей 
                  Королевой Водой
2 мин:       Дальше буду продолжать я:
                  Было у них семь дочерей – принцесс
                  Каждая из них одевалась в свой любимый цвет
                  А вместе их называли – Радуга
3 мин:       Когда Королева Вода умывала землю тёплым дождиком,
                 а Король Солнце рассыпал свои лучики , то на небе
                 собирались все 7 принцесс и это было прекрасно!

4 мин:      Но однажды злая Королева Черляндия решила погубить
                 Весь этот разноцветны, волшебный мир
1 мин:      А вот, что  было дальше, мы вам  покажем!
Все мин:  Цсс……
(убежали за кулисы) Занавес раскрыть
Танец:’’Разоцветый мир’’
(цветы и бабочки замерают в позах танцевальных)
Песня –Танго Черляндии
1куп:         Ненавижу цветной этот мир,
                  Уничтожу без сожеления.
                  Превращу я его в чёрный мрак,
                  Чёрным сделаю я окружение.
При-в:       Тают, бегут чернилом года
                  Страшно подумать о вечности
                  Хочется жить в чёрном мире всегда,
                  Мне милые друзья, по человечески
 2 куп:        Я люблю когда всюду черно,
                  Надоела цветная эпоха,
                  Плохо мне, когда всем хорошо,
                  И очень рада я  когда всем плохо.
 При-в:      (тот же)
Черля:       Ненавижу разноцветье
                  Сделаю я чтоб отныне
                  Всюду был лишь чёрный цвет
                  Он милее  мне из всех 
                  Эй, вы  ,кляксочки , родные
                   Мои слуги дорогие
                  Нагоните тут ненастье
                  В черное всё разукрасьте 
Танец: ''Кляксомания''
(кляксы закрывают чёрным все декорации)
выходят Король и Королева
 Танец: ''Полонез’’
 Королева: Солнце – Король мой
                  Волнуется что – то внутри 
                  На королевство своё
                  Ты сейчас посмотри
                  В этом величии детского 
                  Нет озорства,
                  Милого смеха
                  И сердцу родного тепла
Король:    Да, я согласен,
                  Но чем вас утешить смогу?
                  Печаль ваших глаз         
                  Я видеть уже не могу
                  Кто ж мне поможет
                  Утишит мою королеву
(вылетает Жар – Птица)
Танец: ''Жар Птицы''
Жар	Птица: Позвольте мне,
                      Ваше Величество, король
                      В радость и счастье превратить печаль и боль
                      Перо моё волшебное возьмите 
                      Желанье  загадая, им взмахните
                      Ну, а потом пусть матушка – Вода
                      Слезинки в дождик  превратит тогда 
                      Сиянье королевских солнечных лучей
                      Ты, солнце ясное, на дождик тот излей
                       И вспыхнут разным цветом отливая 
                      Семь ваших дочерей, красой блистая
Король:   Благодарю вас я от всей души
                 Своею добротой вы хороши
                 Недаром птицей ,Жар вас называют
                Огонь любви внутри у вас пылает
Жар  птица:   Перо волшебное своё я вам вручаю
                        Оно поможет вам развеять все печали…..
 ( отдаёт перо, улетает) 
Король:   Дорогая Королева
                 Не грусти  и  слёз не лей
                 Я сейчас устрою бал
                  Д ля прекрасных дочерей!
Королева:  Ты верно всё придумал
                  Так объявляй указ
                   Бал начать немедленно, немедленно, сейчас!
Король:  Пёрышко нам помоги
               Радугу красавицу на бал в зал пригласи!
 ( взмахивает пером, вбегает РАДУГА ( 7 девочек))
Королева: Дочери мои, родные
                  Чтоб поднять вам настроенье,
                   Бал хотим устроить мы
                   Всем на удивленье.
                   Так приглашайте поскорей
                   Своих  преданных друзей.
Король:    Плакать, тосковать я запрещаю,
                  А веселиться всем разрешаю
                  Только так мы можем чёрный  мрак разогнать
                  И  мир весь будет разноцветьем  играть.
(Радуга убегает за кулисы) 
Король:    Ну, что же, Красная девица,
                  Вначале твой черёд
                  Зажги зарёю алою
                   Ты  утра небосвод.
(вбегает  Красная  девочка)
Красная девочка:  Как прекрасен красный цвет
                               Он несёт тепло и свет
                               Цветом своим я очень горжусь
                               Для цветов и ягод всегда пригожусь
                               Я бал хочу скорей открыть
                               Всех в вальсе нежном закружить.
Танец – вальс : « Божьи коровки и жуки»  ( вальс  Штрауса « Венский» ) 
Королева:    Кто дальше будет бал продолжать?
                     Каких гостей мы будем  встречаь?
( вбегает Оранжевая  девочка)
Оранжевая девочка :  На  морковку я похожа, 
                                     И  на лисий хвостик  тоже
                                     Оранжевое пламя танцует  и играет
                                     Оранжевые бабочки  на лугу летают
                                     Антошек и Матрёшек я в гости пригласила
                                     И  нас развеселить  их  очень попросила
Танец:  « Антошки  и Матрёшки»
Король:  Наш бал  прекрасный  продолжается
                И новых гостей встречать полагается
                Чьи гости только что были в дороге
                 А теперь стоят у нас на пороге?
(вбегает Жёлтая девочка )
Жёлтая девочка:  Просыпайтесь , лучики,
                               Эй, довольно спать
                              Солнечные зайчики  вам пора  пускать
                              Да и вы, подружки,  рыжие веснушки
                              К нам скорей спешите, нас повеселите!
Танец:   «Веснушек и солнечных зайчиков»
Жёлтая девочка:  Я, ещё не всё сказала
                              Сказку вам не рассказала
                             …..Про  Колобка.
                              Которого бабка спекла
                             И на окно остывать отнесла
                             Полежал он на окошке
                          Спрыгнул вниз и по дорожке 
                           путешествовать пустился
                             И на бал к нам прикатился
                             Да не один, и не два
                             А прямо целая семья!!!
Танец : «Колобки»   ( Т. Суворова  сб. « Танцуй малыш « ч2  «Колобок» )
 Королева:   Бал мы можем продолжать
                     Зелёную девочку прошу ответ держать
 (вбегает  Зелёная девочка)
Зелёная девочка:   Самый красивый зелёный цвет
                                Лучше его скажу в мире  нет
                                Весна  нежной травкой луга все покрыла
                                Кустам и деревьям листву подарила
                                Смешные лягушата в гости к нам спешат
                                И весёлый танец станцевать хотят.
Танец:  « Лягушачий джаз»   ( Детские песни 1ч. « Лягушачий джаз») 
Король:  Голубушка, твоя теперь пора,
               Поможет тебе, Матушка Вода
               Умой росою ты лицо  земли
               И облака в порядок приведи
( вбегает Голубая девочка)
Голубая девочка:   Я , хочу раскрасить  свет
                                 В голубой любимый цвет
                                 Помощницы мои, цветочные росинки,
                                 Подружки – капельки, весёлые дождинки
                                Умойте вы красавицу -  природу
                                 И не жалейте, лейте воду
                                 Капли – дождинки не дадут скучать 
                                 С капитошками весело будут танцевать.
Танец:  « Весёлый дождик» ( Детские песни 1ч.  «Дождик») 
Королева:  Синяя   дочка к нам поспешила
                    Она про сюрприз свой не забыла
( вбегает  Синяя девочка)
Синяя девочка:  Скажите, вы любите синий цвет?
                             Ведь красивее его, конечно же нет!
                             Вон синее небо, и синий цветок
Изящный и нежный цветок василёк
Синий колокольчик задорно звенит
 Кузнечикам весёлым танцевать велит
Не хотят кузнечики в травушке скучать
Вместе с колокольчиками стали танцевать
Танец: «Танго втроём»    
Король: Попросим мы последнюю сестрицу
              Своим умом и красотою отличиться
( вбегает Фиолетовая девочка) 
Фиолетовая девочка: Тёмно – фиолетовое небо озарилось
                                     Жёлтым лунным светом всё  оно  покрылось
                                      Засверкали звёздочки вокруг
                                      Слышен песни колыбельной звук
Каждый день в любое время года
Красоту нам дарит матушка природа
Фиолетовый закат и небосвод
И фиалковый красивый хоровод.
Танец:  « Фиалковый  хоровод»
Королева:   Вы,  дочери мои, прекрасные созданья
                     Прошу у вас минуточку вниманья
                      Пришла пора и вам здесь выступать
                      Своё уменье показать
Танец: «Радужная самба»
(Радуга  раскрывает все декорации)
Король: Я, вижу что от грусти нет следа
               Нам бал весёлый завершать пора
               Семь дочерей, семь красочных цветов
               Дарить нам радость будут вновь и вновь
               Пусть радуга сияет единством  и любовью
               Всех завораживая  чистой красотою.
Красная :  Знаем мы , что дважды два , как всегда 4
                   Только вот без красоты , скучно будет в мире
 Оранжевая:  Горы, поле, речка, лес
                      До краёв полны чудес
Жёлтая:        Слышите,  ручей поёт и кузнечик тоже
                      Стрекоза на вертолёт очень уж похожа
Зелёная:        Ветер кружит хоровод листьев у порога
                       Песню соловей поёт грустную немного
Голубая:        Красота всегда светла  свет её не тает
                       В микрофон цветка пчела, что- то  напевает
Синяя:          Вслушайтесь, весь мир поёт
                      Шорох, свист  и щебет
Фиолетовая:   Красота , во всём живёт,
                        Мир её волшебен!
Королева:    Так пусть всегда:  доступна и чиста
 Все:              ЖИВЁТ ПОВСЮДУ   КРАСОТА!!!!!!!
Песня: "Наш мир"  (минус  Н.Королёва "Твой мир", слова мои)
1к  Ты посмотри по сторонам, красиво всё кругом
      Ведь это всё твоя земля,весь мир, наш общий дом
      Красивый ночью звездопад и утро небосвод
      Мы сохранить наш мир должны на много лет вперёд.
  ПР- В:  Наш мир, в котором мы живём
            Где дружим вместе и растём
            Вы сохраните просим вас
            Всю красоту для  нас
2к.     Давайте будем дружить друг с другом
         как птицы с небом, как травы с лугом
         Как ветер с морем , поля с дождями
         Как  дружит солнце со всеми нами
         Давайте будем беречь планету
         Во всей вселенной  похожей нету
         Во всей вселенной совсем одна
         Что станет делать без нас она?

----------

вжик (10.03.2019)

----------


## Alexandra_B

Добрый день дорогие друзья!
В 2001году вместе с ребятами мы подготовили водевиль "Наши добрые соседи", муз. и либретто Л.Олифировой. Сценарий был написан в журнале "Дошкольное воспитание" за 1999год, №3,№4,№5,№6,№7.
Я взяла его за основу, только добавила еще семью Свинки, и семью Петушка и курочки. К сожалению, музыкальный материал у меня не сохранился, но его можно взять в журнале.(ноты)

  НАШИ ДОБРЫЕ СОСЕДИ»    
                   (ВОДЕВИЛЬ В 3Х ДЕЙСТВИЯХ, музыка и либретто Л.Олифировой)

Пролог №1
(из-за дома кошки выходят мальчик и девочка)
Мальчик: Вы вспомните ребята, ту сказку без усилий.
                 Как Кошкин дом богатый кот охранял, Василий. 
                 Но дом сгорел внезапно, и кошка в одночасье
                 Спалив и хвост и лапы познала вкус несчастья.
Девочка: С Василием бродили они в большой печали
                И целый день бессильно в дома друзей стучали.
                Их не желали слушать, их гнали отовсюду.
                Ах, как был мир бездушен…
Вместе: Но вдруг случилось чудо!
Мальчик: Племянники-котята несчастных пожалели.
                 И особняк  богатый воздвигли за неделю.
Девочка: И вот живут в нем кошка, котята и Василий,
                А рядом сад с дорожкой, и пруд с десятком лилий.

№2. «Господа артисты, все на сцену!»
            (выходят все участники спектакля, идут к зрителям, Кошка с лейкой поднимается на «балкон», поливает цветы, затем становится с другими вместе)

                             все артисты исполняют №2, на окончание уходят со сцены)
реб. Действие первое! В саду у кошки!
                                звучит №3, кошка выходит в сад.
(под музыку, кошка прогуливаясь между деревьями, стряхивает росу, нюхает цветы, любуется чистотой неба).
Кошка: Какое утро! Благодать! Велю-ка сливочек подать.
                      (звенит в колокольчик)
             Василий! Где же этот плут?
Кот: (выбегает) Я уже здесь, я тут как тут!
                          №4, Дуэт кошки Мурки и кота Василия.
            (кошка вальсирует, Василий бежит за сливками, приносит поднос на котором стоят 2 чашки и сливочник, на окончание песни появляется Мышь-мама, кот и кошка ахают от изумления)
Мышь: Ах, не извольте так пугаться!
Кошка: Как ты смогла сюда пробраться?	 
Кот: Прикажете поймать плутовку? А ну-ка, быстро в мышеловку!
                 (мама-мышь смелеет, отхлебывает сливок из чашки и поет арию, кот и кошка слушают сидя на стульчиках)
                          №5, Ария мамы-мышки.	
                    (во время исполнения тихо крадутся  котята и прячутся за спинки стульев кота и кошки, затем котята радостно поют выскакивая из-за стульев, в конце арии Мышь убегает расстроенная).
Котята: (плачут) Мышку жалко!
Кошка: Ну хватит, хватит слезы лить, о мышке надо позабыть.
             Вам про застолья думать рано, прошу вас, сядьте к фортепиано.
                                 (котята играют на синтезаторе) 
                          №6, Фортепианный дуэт котят.
              (кошка дирижирует, кот подыгрывает на гитаре, затем вдвоем танцуют импровизируя под музыку)
Кошка: Ну что же вы, пять раз сбивались?
Котята: Ах, тетя кошка, мы старались!
Кошка: Теперь садитесь за английский. Поторопитесь, мои киски!
                         (котята бегут  к середине сцены)
                   №7, Урок английского.
          (на окончание танцуют рок-н-ролл).
Кошка: А я пожалуй отдохну, после еды слегка вздремну.
           (уходит за занавес, кот выносит метелки, раздает их котятам).
                   №8, Котята трудятся.
Кот: Поняли?
Котята: Поняли!
                 (кот уходит и ложится под деревом на диван, котята продолжают работать, поют и в заключении пляшут с метелками канкан, вдруг слышится собачий лай, котята роняют метелки).
Барбос: Гав-гав-гав! Какие чистые дорожки! Чей этот дом?
Котята:(робко) Дом тети кошки.
            (смелее) А мы племянники-котята, что вам от тети нашей надо?
                    №9, Куплеты Барбоса Собакина.
                ( на окончание котята пляшут вместе с Барбосом до появления Кошки, 
                  котята и Барбос прячутся).
                    №3, Кошка выходит в сад.
Кошка: Я слышала собачий лай?! Василий! Спит опять лентяй!
                    (кошка будит кота, а в это время за ее спиной раздается лай)
Кошка: Ах, страшно!
                    №10, Приятное знакомство.   
Кошка: Мяу!
барбос: Да, кстати, вот моя визитка!
Кошка: Спасибо, выйдите в калитку. Василий, в дом веди котят, они давно уж есть хотят.
                     (кошка разглядывает визитку, танцует, кот уводит котят за занавес)
                    №11, Мурка строит планы.
              (после окончания песни звонит мышке, извиняется)
Кот: Ну что сегодня за напасти, вас, Мурка, просто рвут на части.
        У всех соседей вы в почете, неужто в гости не пойдете?
                   (из-за занавеса выбегают котята и прячутся за котом)
Кошка: Не знаю право как и быть. Сходить мне в гости? Не сходить?
Котята: Скорее к Мышкиным пойдем, кошачьим танго там блеснем.
Кошка: Уговорили, собирайтесь, в шелка и бархат наряжайтесь,
             Василий, вымой свои лапы, надень пиджак, очки и шляпу.
                     (все со сцены уходят за Кошкой, занавес закрывается)
                            №12, Ах, водевиль!
реб. Антракт!
                       (меняются декорации, стол накрывают другой скатертью, ставят стулья по числу Мышкиных и Кошкиных, на стенах вешают фотографии мышей).
РЕБ. Действие ВТОРОЕ! Новоселье у Мышкиных!
                                 (занавес открывается)
                  №13, Мышиные хлопоты.
           (выбегает мышь-мама, смотрит на часы,и в ужасе произносит:»Пи!»,  что является знаком накрывать на стол, мышь-папа лениво поглядывая на мышек, листает журнал, мама вытирает пыль, мышата накрывают на стол, когда вся посуда на столе, папа строго оглядев стол произносит: «ПИ!», и показывает рукой на блюда, которые мышата под музыку торжественно выносят и ставят на стол)
                       №14, В ожидании праздника.
          (расставляют и поправляют тарелочки, раздается стук в дверь, мышата пугаются, затем подбежав к двери говорят по очереди)
1 мышонок: Гости идут!
2 мышонок: Гости идут!           
3 мышонок: Гости идут!           
                       (мышь-мама робеет, держится за папу)
                 №15, С новосельем!
           (появляются Кошкины с подарками, по окончании песни все садятся за стол, мышь-мама наливает всем чай, гости едят пироги, мышь-папа разглядывает подарки)
Папа-мышь: Да, подарочки что надо, мы не зря позвали вас,
                      Мы вам Кошкины так рады, так и рвутся лапки в пляс!
Мышата: Мышиная полька!
                      №16, Мышиная полька.
Папа-мышь:А теперь наши ребятки поиграют в кошки-мышки,
                     Ну, а мы, чайку попьем, песню под баян споем!
                 (мышата и котята играют, взрослые подыгрывают им на колокольчиках  и металлофонах)
                        №17, Игра «Кошки-мышки»
Кошка: А теперь, Василий, сыграй нашу застольную.
                      (мышь-мама подает аккордеон, каждый берет чашку и ставит перед собой)
                         №18, Застольная.
Кошка: Ах, пора и честь нам знать, на часах уж ровно пять.
Мышь-папа: Нет, не пустим вас домой, Мышка, дверь на ключ закрой.
Мышь-мама: Сядьте, ешьте козинаки.
Котята: (встают) Нет, нас ждет Барбос Собакин.
Котенок: Звал он нас поесть грудинки, ровно в пять на вечеринке.
                         (кот и кошка сердито смотрят на котят)
Папа-мышь: Вот бы нам пойти туда!
Кошка: Собирайтесь, господа!
Мышь-мама: Как же так, ведь нас не звали, скажут мышки набежали.
Мышонок: Скажут нет свободных мест, кто не званный, тот не ест.
Кошка: Ах, соседушка, не бойся, не дрожи, не беспокойся,
              Со стола бери пирог… И коморку на замок!
                        (мышь-мама берет пирог, мышь-папа козинаки и все уходят со сцены, занавес закрывается)
                                 №12, Ах, водевиль!

 реб. Антракт!
                        (меняются декорации, стол накрывают другой скатертью, на стенах меняют фотографии на фото собак, ставят вазу с цветами, телевизор)
реб. Действие третье! Вечеринка! (занавес открывается)
                              №19, Собакины готовятся к приему гостей.
                           (выходит мама-собака, присаживается перед зеркалом, завивает кудри, Барбос выводит за собой щенят, они все накрывают на стол, когда мама-собака скажет:»Гав!», все идут за угощением  и выносят еготпод музыку)
                                 №14, В ожидании праздника.
            (слова песни: «Несем на праздничный мы стол, грудинку, сало и мосол.
                                     Печенных в яблоках гусей,вот так встречаем мы друзей,      
                                     Какой прекрасный вечерок, как пахнет свеженький пирог,
                                     И как нам хочется скорей увидеть всех своих гостей.
                    (раздается стук в дверь, щенята бегут к двери, принюхиваются, и громко говорят «Гости идут!»)
                              №20, К вам пришли на вечеринку.
                           (Мышкины и Кошкины друг за другом выходят на сцену, встают полукругом, справа от них собака-мама, и папа, а слева – щенята)
                    (все садятся за стол, Собакины угощают гостей , затем сами садятся за стол)
Кот: (выходя из-за стола и поглаживая живот)
         Угостили вы нас славно,а теперь мы просим вас,
         Потанцуйте танец плавный, ваш родной собачий вальс.
                         (мама-собака играет на фортепиано, гости парами располагаются по сцене)
                                 №21, Собачий вальс.
                   (раздается стук в двери)
Собака-мама: Кажется к нам еще гости.
                               (входит тетушка_Свинья с поросятами, петух и курица)
                        Привет наш Петя-петушок!
Петух: Благодарю, кукареку!
Собака-мама: А вас кума-наседка, я вижу очень редко.
Курица: Ходить к вам право нелегко, живете очень далеко.
               Мы бедные наседки, такие домоседки.
Собака-мама: Здорово, тетушка Свинья, как ваша дружная семья?
Свинка: Я и семья покуда,  живем совсем не худо, 
               Своих малышек –поросят я посылаю в детский сад.
               Мой муж следит за домом, а я хожу к знакомым.
               Ну-ка, милые ребятки, розовые поросятки,
               Песню смело запевайте и копытцем ударяйте.

                                     ПЕСНЯ ПОРОСЯТ
                     1. Ты свинья и я свинья, все мы братцы свиньи.   
                         Нынче дали нам друзья, целый чан ботвиньи.
                         Мы по лавочкам сидим и в лоханочки глядим.
                         Ай люли, ай люли, и в лоханочки глядим.
                     2. Вместе чавкайте дружней, все мои ребятки.
                         Вы похожи на свиней, хоть и поросятки.
                         Наши хвостики крючком, наши рыльца пятачком,
                         Ай люли, ай люли, наши рыльца пятачком.

Собака-мама: Ах, кума моя наседка, сердобольная соседка,
                         Тебя редко вижу я, как живет твоя семья.
Курица: Несговорчивый супруг, американский мой петух.
               У него такие шпоры, что боюсь вступать с ним в споры.
Петух: Куд-куда, кукареку, нет покоя старику!
            Спать ложусь я вместе с вами, а встаю я с петухами.
            Не смыкаю ночью глаз, в полночь петь мне первый раз.
            Только я глаза закрою, надо петь перед зарею.
            На зарю опять встаю, третий раз для вас пою.
            На часах стою я сутки, а покоя ни минутки.
Курица: Если он бывает дома, даже с курицей знакомой
               Не могу я поболтать, чтобы время скоротать.
Собака-мама: (кошке) Я соседка, часто слышу  как котятам ты поешь,
                                       Может и для нас сегодня, ты минуточку найдешь.
Курица: Пусть с Муркою споет Петух, хвалиться право не удобно.
               Но у него прекрасный слух, а голос бесподобный.
Петух: Пою я чаще по утрам, проснувшись на насесте,
             Но если так угодно вам, спою и с вами вместе.

                                     ДУЭТ КОШКИ И ПЕТУХА.  
1.	Кошка: Мяу!Мяу! Ночь спустилась, блещет первая луна.
Петух: Ах, куда ты удалилась, кукареку, куд-куда!
2.	Кошка: Приходи ко мне на крышу, посидеть со мной часок.
Петух: Как я счастлив, что я слышу, твой прелестный голосок!
3.	Кошка: Ты поешь мой милый Петя, много лучше соловья.
Петух:  Всех прекраснее на свете, ты красавица моя! 

Барбос: Чем же мы еще их угощать будем?
Щенята: Все уже съели!
                (гости виновато оглядывают опустевший стол, Кот одевает шляпу, собираясь уходить, в этот момент появляется гостья, тетушка Жужжа,, она модно одета, в одной руке она держит чемоданчик с надписью»Париж», в другой руке красивая коробка, в которой лежит торт, звучит фрагмент французской мелодии).

Щенята: Смотрите, это же наша тетушка  Жужжа. 
Жужжа: Ах, господа, прошу вас тише, я только-только из Парижа,
                                 (вручает торт хозяевам, обнимается с собакой мамой)
Кошка:Ну как Париж? Как там погода?
Мама-мышь: А что диктует нынче мода?
Барбос: Там ходят в кожаных пальто?
Жужжа: Нет. нет, не носит их ни кто.
Все: Так что же носят нынче в мире?
Жужжа: Там ходят только в кашемире!
Кошка: Василий, я в Париж хочу, купи билет, я полечу!
                   (к Жуже подбегает мышка-мама,и получает от нее духи, все участники располагаются по сцене парами, мышка выходит вперед)
                          №22, Ария Мышки и вальс
                 (собака-мама выносит на подосе напитки и угощает первую очередь Жужжу).
Барбос: (обращается к Кошке)
              Я слышал что котята ваши, талантливо поют и пляшут.
Кошка: Они поют лишь для забавы, какой талант, ну что вы право!
Мышь-папа: Не стоит скромничать вам Кошка,что вы для нас споете крошки?
Котята: Если позволите, для вас, исполним танго мы сейчас.
                        №23, Кошачье танго.
              (Барбос и Кот берут саксофон и гитару, все танцуют).

Мышь-мама: Я признаюсь откровенно, так давно не веселилась,
                       Здесь у вас я несомненно, просто заново родилась.
Кот: Вечеринка просто чудо, ну а гости как учтивы,
         Всем рассказывать я буду, как у вас было красиво.
Кошка: м на следующей неделе, ждем с ответным вас визитом.
Котята: И сердца и наши двери, навсегда для вас открыты.

                           №24, Пришел к финалу водевиль.

----------

Anna57 (07.05.2017), Anytka-80 (13.04.2017), larisakoly (17.04.2017)

----------


## лорена

> НАШИ ДОБРЫЕ СОСЕДИ»
> (ВОДЕВИЛЬ В 3Х ДЕЙСТВИЯХ


Я тоже ставила этот водевиль. Сценарий просто прекрасен! Музыка тоже.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1559094m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1557046m.jpg[/IMG]

Я конечно тоже перекроила сценарий. 

Водевиль «Добрые соседи»
Мальчик: Вы вспомните, ребята
Ту сказку без усилий
Как Кошкин дом богатый
Кот охранял Василий.
Но дом сгорел внезапно
И кошка в одночасье,
Спалив и хвост и лапы,
Познала вкус несчастья.

Девочка:	С Василием бродили
Они в большой печали
И целый день бессильно
В дома друзей стучали.
Их не желали слушать,
Их гнали отовсюду…
Ах, как же мир бездушен!

Вместе:	Но вдруг случилось чудо!

Мальчик: Племянники – котята
Несчастных пожалели, 
И особняк богатый
Воздвигли за неделю.

Девочка:	И вот живут в нем кошка,
Котята и Василий,
А рядом сад с дорожкой
И пруд с десятком лилий.
Песня «Представление начинается»
Выходит кошка на балкон
И представленье начинается
Сюжет пока вам не знаком
А водевиль наш называется
«Наши добрые соседи»
Всегда встречают утро песней,
	Наши добрые соседи
	Всегда идут по жизни вместе
	Наши добрые соседи
	Живут в одной веселой сказке.
	Наши добрые соседи
	Живут в одной веселой сказке.



1.	Действие: В саду у кошки.


Кошка: 	Какое утро! Благодать! 
Велю-ка сливочек подать!
Василий! Где же этот плут?
Кот: (выбегает)
	Я уже здесь, я тут как тут.

Дуэт Мурки и Василия.
Кошка: 	Ах, Васенька, дружочек мой,
	Ты на балконе стол накрой.
	Две кружки сливочек налей,
	И пусть споет нам соловей!

Кошка: 	Васенька мой, сыграй вальсочек, 
	И пролетит как миг часочек.
Кот: 	В эти минуты счастлив я, 
	Ведь рядом Мурочка моя.

(Неожиданно появляется мама-мышь, кот и кошка охают).

Мышь: 	Ах, не извольте так пугаться.

Кошка: 	Как ты смогла сюда пробраться?

Кот: 	Изволите поймать плутовку? 
	А ну-ка, быстро в мышеловку!


Мышь: 	Себе возьмите на заметку,
	Я ваша новая соседка,
	Моя семья живет на горке
	В прекрасной новенькой каморке.
Кошка: 	Мне до тебя совсем нет дела, 
	Иди-ка прочь, пока не съела.
Мышь: 	Соседку есть? Ведь так нельзя!
	Мы станем близкие друзья
	И все уладится меж нами,
	И будем мы дружить домами.
	Сегодня в час гостей мы ждем
	И всем семейством вас зовем.
Котята: (выбежав из-за стульчиков)
	Ура! Идем на новоселье!
	Еда там будет и веселье,
	Наденем лучшие наряды
	И побежим скорей к мышатам.
Кот и кошка: (встают)
	А вам напомним мои киски,
	Дружить с мышами – это низко.
Мышь: 	Быть может я вам не по нраву,
	Ну, все же, все же вы не правы!
(убегает расстроенная)
Котята: (плачут) Мышку жалко!
Кошка:	Ну, хватит, хватит слезы лить, 
	О мышке надо позабыть,
	Теперь садитесь за английский
                  Поторопитесь мои киски

«Рок-н-ролл»

Котята:	Отпусти, отпусти нас, кошка,
	Погулять, погулять немножко.
	Мы еще, мы еще котята,
	Отдыхать, отдыхать нам надо.

Кошка и	Да-да-да, вы гулять пойдёте
кот:	Две, две метлы возьмете
	И в саду все дорожки чисто
	Да-да-да, подметёте быстро.

Все хором: Хвост бодрей и выше лапы
	Нет-нет-нет и не надо плакать
	Да-да-да сделайте дело
	И тогда гуляйте смело!

Кошка:	А я, пожалуй, отдохну
	После еды слегка вздремну!
(Уходит за ширму).
(Кот выносит метелки и раздаёт их котятам).
Исполн. №8
Кот:	Котята, шагайте за мной,
	Учитесь работать метлой.

Котята:	Метёлка влево, метёлка вправо,
	И по дорожке марш вперёд.
	Метёлка влево, метёлка вправо,
	Потом на месте поворот.


Кот уходит.
Котята продолжают работать,
Роняют метёлки, услышав собачий лай.

Барбос:	
	Какие чистые дорожки!
	Чей это дом?

Котята (робка):  Дом тети кошки.

(смелее)	А мы, племянники, котята,
	Что вам от тёти нашей надо?

Песня Барбоса
Барбос:	Отвечу на вопрос,
	Я дядюшка Барбос.
	Пришел вас навестить
	И в гости пригласить.
	Я развлеку всех вас,
	Сыграю рок и джаз.
	Сегодня ровно в пять,
	Вас буду поджидать.

Котята пляшут вместе с Барбосом 
до появления кошки.

Кошка:	Я слышала собачий лай!
	Василий! Спит опять, лентяй!	

В это время за её спиной раздаётся лай.
Кошка:	Ах, как страшно!

Барбос:	Прошу извольте к нам прийти
	Сегодня часиком к пяти.
Барбос:	Да, кстати, вот моя визитка!

Кошка: 	Спасибо, выйдите в калитку!
	Василий, в дом веди котят
	Они давно уж есть хотят.

(кот уводит их за ширму, кошка смотрит визитку).

Кошка:	На новоселье, на вечеринку
	Пойду я в новой пелеринке
	Сейчас же мышке дозвонюсь
	И перед нею повинюсь					
	Подарки всем я прикуплю.
	Ах, по гостям ходить люблю.

Кот:	Ну что сегодня за напасти
	Вас, Мурка, просто рвут на части.
	У всех соседей вы в почёте
	Неужто в гости не пойдёте?

Кошка:	Не знаю право, как и быть
	Сходить мне в гости? Не сходить?

Котята:	Скорее к Мышкиным пойдём
	Кошачьим танго там блеснём.

Кошка:	Уговорили, собирайтесь,
	В шелка и в бархат наряжайтесь!
	Василий, вымой свои лапы
	Надень пиджак, очки  и шляпу.

Действие №2
Новоселье у Мышкиных.
Мыши:	Несём на стол большой пирог,	
	И сыр, и масло, и творог,
	Несём крупу и свежий мёд.
	Каморка наша хоть куда,
	Светло и чисто в неё всегда
	У каждой мышки есть постель,
	Тепло здесь в слякоть и в метель.

(Раздаётся стук в дверь)
1-ый мышонок:      Гости идут!
2-ой мышонок:       Гости идут!


Кошкины:	С новосельем поздравляем
	Папу, маму и мышат.
	Вам подарки мы вручаем,
	А детишкам шоколад.


Мышь :  Да, подарочки что надо,
	  Мы не зря позвали вас
	  Мы вам Кошкины так рады,
	  Так и рвутся лапки в пляс!


 «Застольная».

	А ну-ка грянем, нашу
	Застольную, друзья,
	Обнимемся и скажем:
	«Мы одна семья»
	Обнимемся и скажем:
	«Мы одна семья»

Припев:	Да здравствует застолье!
	Да здравствует друзья!
	И Мышкины и Кошкины 
	Одна семья.                     

Котёнок:	Съедим крупу и масло,
	И пироги, и мёд,
	И времечко прекрасно
	В гостях у нас пройдет.

Все:	И времечко прекрасно
	В гостях  у нас пройдет

Кошка:	Ах, пора и честь нам знать,
	На часах уж полно пять.

Мышь:  Нет, не пустим вас домой
	  Мышка, дверь на ключ закрой.


Мышонок:  Сядьте, ешьте козинаки!

Котята: (встают)  Нет, нас ждёт Барбос Собакин.

Котенок:	Звал он нас поесть грудинку
	Ровно в пять на вечеринке.

Мышь:  Вот бы нам пойти туда

Кошка:	Собирайтесь, господа!

Мышь-мама:  Как же так, ведь нас не звали
	   Скажут, мыши набежали.

Мышонок: Скажут, нет свободных мест	
	 Кто не званный тот не ест.

Кошка:	Ах, соседушка, не бойся
	Не дрожи, не беспокойся,
	Со стола бери пирог.

Кошкины:	И каморку на замок!


Собакины: Несём на праздничный мы стол
	Грудинку, сало и мосол,
	Печеных в яблоках гусей
	Вот так встречаем мы друзей.	
	Какой прекрасный вечерок,
	Как пахнет свеженький пирог
	И как нам хочется скорей
	Увидеть всех своих гостей!

Стук в дверь.
Щенята:	Гости идут!

Входят гости, встают полукругом.

Кошкины:	К вам пришли на вечеринку
	Мы с компанией друзей
	Это Мышкины, соседи,
	Познакомтесь поскорей.

Мышь-мама:  Вот пирог, вот козинаки.

Собака-мама:  Ой, какая вкуснота!

Мышь-папа:  Мышкин я…

Барбос:	   А я Собакин …

Все:	Занимаем все места!

Собака-мама:  Конура у нас большая
	    Спальня, кухня, кабинет
	     Гости сами уж решайте
	    Хорошо у нас иль нет.

Все:	Хорошо, хорошо
	У вас очень хорошо.

Собакины: Угощайтесь, не стесняйтесь
	Вот грудинка, вот мосол
	Ну-ка честно признавайтесь
	Вам по вкусу ли наш стол?

Мышь-папа:  Стол как стол
	  На вкус обычный.

Мама:	Стол изысканный, отличный

Кошка:	Ах, какие у вас блюда!

Все:	Это чудо, чудо, чудо!
	Хорошо, хорошо, у вас очень хорошо!
	Хорошо, хорошо, у вас очень хорошо!

Все садятся за стол.

Стук в дверь.

Собака-мама (испугано):  	  
	Кто бы это мог быть?


Щенята:	Это же наша тетушка Жужу!

Жужу:      Ах, господа, прошу вас тише!
	Я только, только из Парижа.

Кошка:	Ну, как Париж? Ну, как погода? 	

Мышь:	А что диктует нынче мода?
	Там ходят в кожаных пальто?


Жужу:	Нет-нет, не носит их никто!

Все:	Так что же носят нынче в мире?

Жужу:	Там ходят только кашемире!

Кошка:	Василий, я в Париж хочу,
	Купи билет, я полечу!

Исполняется «Ария мышки» 

Мышка:	Не о корочке хлеба мечтаю
	Не смотрите что серая мышь
	Не вините, что все забываю
	Лишь услышу я слово «Париж».

Все:	Ах, Париж, Париж, Париж!
	Праздник вкуса, праздник цвета.
	Ах, Париж, Париж, Париж!
	В мыслях я к тебе уж еду.

Мышка:	Твоим воздухом дышу
	Разве в том я виновата
	Что почти с ума схожу
	По парижским ароматам.
	Что почти с ума схожу
	По парижским ароматам.

Мышь-мама:  Я признаюсь откровенно
	   Так давно не веселилась.
	    Здесь у вас я, несомненно,
	    Просто заново родилась.

Кот:	Вечеринка просто чудо
	Ну а гости так учтивы
	Всем рассказывать я буду
	Как у вас было красиво.

Кошка:	Мы на следующей неделе
	Ждем с ответным вас визитом.

Котята:	И сердца и наши двери
	Навсегда для вас открыты.


Все:	Пришел к финалу водевиль,
	Пора сказать вам до свиданья
	Быть может он, вас удивил,
	Запомните его названье:
	«Наши добрые соседи»
	Всегда встречают утро песней,
	Наши добрые соседи
	Всегда идут по жизни вместе
	Наши добрые соседи
	Живут в одной веселой сказке.
	Наши добрые соседи
	Живут в одной веселой сказке.

----------

larisakoly (17.04.2017), Мусиенко (14.04.2017)

----------


## лариса 25

Здравствуйте все! хочу в этом году взять кружковую работу по театрализации. большое спасибо всем за материалы, которые вы выкладываете. хочу представить веселую сказку, которую мы ставили со средней группой.
"Непослушная коза"

Действующие лица: Коза, бабушка, пес Барбос, курочка Ряба, цыплята, волк.

Звучит спокойная музыка. Перед избушкой на лавке сидят бабушка, курочка Ряба, пес Барбос, Коза-дереза.
Рассказчик: У леса на опушке,
В далекой деревушке,
Жила – была старушка.
Все хозяйство – огород,
В сенях курочка живет,
Пес дом сторожит,
За козою следит.
Курочка во двор идет
И цыплят к себе зовет.

Под музыку выбегают цыплята.

Курочка Ряба: Эй, цыплятки, ко-ко-ко,
Не ходите далеко,
Я нашла для вас зерно,
Очень вкусное оно.
Рассказчик: И проворные цыплята
К маме-курице бегут.
Во дворе зерно клюют.
Цыплята танцуют вокруг курицы, к ним присоединяется Коза.
Рассказчик: А проказница Коза
По прозванью Дереза
Хочет по лесу гулять,
Травки сочной пощипать.
Коза-дереза: Хватить вам зерно клевать,
Надо в лес идти гулять.
Рассказчик: Курочка твердит в ответ:
Курочка  Ряба: Не пойдем мы, нет, нет, нет.
Серый волк по лесу рыщет
И себе добычу ищет.
Коза-дереза: Мее-меее!
Много раз я там гуляла, но волков я не видала,
Ну а встречу – не спущу:
Шкуру я с него спущу,
Затопчу ногами,
Заколю рогами.
Рассказчик: Курочка твердит:
Курочка Ряба: Ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко,
Не пойдем мы далеко.
Рассказчик: Пристает Коза к Барбосу:
Коза-дереза: Эй, Барбос, ты посмелей,
В лес пойдем гулять скорей!
Рассказчик: Пес из будки вылезает,
Чешет ухо и зевает.
Пес Барбос: В лес, Коза, я не пойду,
Можно там попасть в беду.
Коза-дереза: Не хотите – как хотите.
Во дворе своем сидите.
Не хочу я здесь скучать,
Всем привет! Пошла гулять!
Бабушка, Курочка Ряба, пес Барбос уходят в избушку. Коза пританцовывая убегает в лес.
Рассказчик: Не послушалась упрямая Коза,
В лес по тропке ускакала Дереза.
Долго бегала по лесу и резвилась,
Заблудилась и в чащобе очутилась.
Оглянулась: ни опушки, ни тропинки,
По щекам козы текут, текут слезинки.
Коза плачет, под тревожную музыку появляется волк.
Рассказчик: Вдруг из чащи вышел волк,
Страшный волк – зубами щелк.
Серый вмиг козу схватил,
В лес дремучий потащил.
Коза-дереза: Ой, попала я в беду!
Помогите, пропаду!
Звучит спокойная музыка. Из дома выходит бабушка, садится на лавку и вздыхает.
Рассказчик: Ждет старушка Дерезу,
Непутевую козу.
Гасит вечер солнца свет,
А козы все нет да нет.
Подходит пес.
Бабушка: Ты пойди, дружочек мой,
Приведи козу домой.
Пес Барбос убегает.
Рассказчик: По тропинке пес бежит.
Он торопится, спешит.
Пес Барбос (останавливается в разных местах):
Дереза здесь пробегала,
Здесь она траву щипала,
Здесь в засаде волк сидел,
Видно, съесть ее хотел.
Рассказчик: В чащу пес едва вбежал,
Волка сразу увидал.
Пес Барбос: Драться с волком тяжело,
Хитростью возьму его…
(Подходит к волку).
Здравствуй, серый, я не враг.
Ты пойдем со мной в овраг.
Я лисе теперь служу,
Лисью нору сторожу.
А она хитра плутовка,
Заманила очень ловко
Двух баранов в наш овраг,
Да не справится никак.
Ты скажи-ка, мне, сосед,
Ей поможешь или нет?
Рассказчик: Волк в ответ:
Волк: Сейчас, бегу,
Если надо – помогу!
Ты же за Козой следи
И меня здесь подожди.
Волк уходит. Пес берет за руку Козу и убегает.
Рассказчик: Волк ушел, а пес с Козой
Поскорей бегут домой,
Бабушка их дома ждет,
У калитки слезы льет.
Бабушка (причитает):
Где же бродишь ты, Коза?
Где же ходишь, Дереза?
Видно, ты в беду попала
Иль дорогу потеряла.
Курочка Ряба: Слезы, бабушка, утри
И на лес ты посмотри.
Вдоль опушки пес с козой
Прямиком бегут домой.
Рассказчик: С той поры уж минул год.
Во дворе Коза живет.
В темный лес не убегает,
По хозяйству помогает,
Видно, впрок пошел урок,
Помнит, как опасен волк.

Общая пляска.

----------


## Ольга Копытова

*Дюймовочка*
Драматизация сказки для детей старшей группы.
*Ведущий*:
	Я расскажу вам удивительную историю, которую поведала мне одна ласточка. Слушайте. Жила-была на свете женщина, у неё не было детей, а ей очень хотелось их иметь. Пошла она к волшебнице, та дала ей ячменное зернышко. Это зернышко женщина посадила в горшок, и из него вырос чудесный цветок. В середине цвета сидела крохотная, ростом в один дюйм, девочка, её так и назвали — Дюймовочка.
_Из цветка выходит Дюймовочка, танцует. В окно к ней запрыгивает жаба._
*Жаба*:	
Я недаром заскочила: квак девчушка хороша!
Пусть женою станет милой для сынка, для малыша!
_Берет за руку Дюймовочку, ведет её за собой._
*Дюймовочка*:	Помогите! Отпустите! Я в болото не хочу!
*Жаба*:	Не упрямься! Он красавец! Я серьёзно! Не шучу!
_Уводит Дюймовочку на болото. В записи слышно квакание лягушек._
Лягушата поют *«Простую песенку»*
*Жаба*:
 (своему сыночку)	
Посмотри, сынок, скорей!
Квак красива! Квак стройна!
*Сынок-лягушонок:* 
Будем жить в болоте с ней.
Вот возьми цветочек! Кваааа! 
(обращается к жабе)
Побежим с тобой скорей, позовем к себе гостей!
_Уходят, Дюймовочка присаживается на листок кувшинки, плачет._
*Дюймовочка:*	Вот несчастье! Как же быть! Не хочу в болоте жить.
*«Таней рыбок»*
*Рыбки*:	Слёзы вытри, не грусти! Мы пришли тебя спасти!
_Дюймовочка набрасывает поясок на рыбок, рыбки вывозят её на берег._
*Рыбки*:
	1.	Вот и берег, здесь прекрасно! 
Здесь, как будто безопасно.
2.	Пора тебе идти, счастливого пути!
_Рыбки уплывают, Дюймовочка бежит, навстречу ей летит жук, он подхватывает её, кружится с ней._
*Жук*:	
Как вы обворожжжжительны! Жжжелаю вам сказать.
Я — жжжжук. А как прикажжжжете себя вы называть?
Пожжжалуй, я прекрасней, чем вы и не встречал!
Я джжжентельмен, сударыня, и вас зову на бал!
_Выходят жуки и бабочки._ 
*Танец парный «Полька»*
*Бабочки и жуки*:	
1.	Ужжжасная! Ужжжасная! И ножжжки две всего!
2.	И слышать не жжжелаем о ней мы ничего!
3.	А у неё ведь дажжже и усиков-то нет!
4.	Какой позор! Какой скандал!
*Все:* Не нравится нам! Нет!
*Жук*:	
Мне очень жжжаль, сударыня, но всем без исключения,
Вы жжжутко не понравились, хоть я другого мнения. Прощайте.
(Улетает).
*Ведущий*:	
Дюймовочка осталась одна. Всё лето прожила она в лесу. Но вот наступила осень, а за ней зима. Пошла Дюймовочка в поле и увидела там норку, где жила старая полевая мышь.
_Дюймовочка накидывает на плечи платок, подходит к домику мышки, стучится._
*Мышь:* 
Это что ещё за зверь вздумал мне стучаться в дверь?
Ой, тут девочка стоит, вся от холода дрожит!
Ах, бедняжка, ах ты, крошка! Мы твои согреем ножки.
Чаю теплого нальём, проходи скорее в дом.
(садятся за стол, пьют чай)
Никуда не собирайся, здесь со мною оставайся.
Будем вместе зимовать: ты мне будешь помогать!
*Дюймовочка:* 
Вот чудесно, я согласна! Заживем вдвоем прекрасно.
Буду в доме убирать, шить могу и вышивать.
_Мышь вяжет, Дюймовочка подметает, вытирает пыль._
*Мышь*:	Гость сегодня к нам придет: наш сосед – богатый крот.
И добавлю не напрасно: для тебя – жених прекрасный.
Ты, давай-ка, постарайся, да получше прибирайся.
(звучит музыка к песни крота)
Ах, ну вот и он!
*Крот:* 
Сколько зим, сколько лет! Ну, соседушка, привет!
Расскажи мне как жила? Как идут твои дела?
*Мышь:* 
Что ж, с Дюймовочкой вдвоем, очень дружно мы живем,
И она мне помогает: шьёт, готовит, убирает.
*Крот*:	Говоришь, готовить может?
И во всем, во всем поможет?
А ведь умен, богат, не жених, а просто клад!
*«Песня крота»*
*Слова песни:* Я богатый крот и важный, землекоп такой отважный.
                       Я прорыл тоннель большущий, чтоб вас в гости пригласить.
                       Я ученый крот и важный, я богатый и отважный,
                       Поскорей ко мне пойдем, угощу я вас чайком!
_Берет Дюймовочку под руку, ведет в гости, мышка прячется в домик.
Звучит нежная музыка, вылетает ласточка, исполняет танец-импровизацию, в конце которого падает._
*Дюймовочка*:	Ах, бедняжка ты моя! Как же жалко мне тебя!
В теплый край спешила ты и замерзла на пути.
Но я птичку пожалею и платком своим согрею.
_Накрывает ласточку платком, та оживает._
*Ласточка*:	
Ты жизнь спасла мне! Вить-вить-вить! Должна тебя благодарить.
Полетим со мною в край, круглый год где просто рай!
Не сыскать страны милей: царство эльфов там и фей!
Сможешь ты в цветке любом для себя устроить дом.
_Ласточка и Дюймовочка летят, под ту же музыку появляется Король эльфов._
*Король:* 
Ты прекрасна, словно фея! Восхищен красой твоею!
Вот моя рука и сердце, стань прошу, моей невестой!
_Звучит вальс. Все участники сказки встают полукругом._
*Ведущий:*	Вот такую историю рассказала мне моя знакомая Ласточка, а мы с ребятами подарили её вам в подарок на праздник. На прощание мы вам споём песенку добрую, сказочную и немножко волшебную.
*Песня «Сказочная страна»*
Сценарий (потом немного переделала) и музыкальный материал брала из журнала "Музыкальный руководитель"

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

«Как Ежик свои иголки считал»
слова Г. Цыпленковой, музыка В. Юдиной, аранжировка Д. Михеева

Ведущая, Ежик, Ежиха, Заяц, Сорока, Белочка, Муравьишка, Дятел, Ящеренок, Мышонок, Старый Пень.

Звучит музыкальное вступление. Лесная поляна. На поляне стоит огромный Старый Пень, под ним спит Ежик.

Ведущая. 
Под старым-престарым пнем родился Ежик. Он был таким маленьким, что не мог даже бегать. По ночам Старый Пень от сильного ветра сердито скрипел: «Скрип-скрип, скрип-скрип...»

Звучит песенка Старого Пня (поет).
Я трухлявый Старый Пень, Старый Пень.
И стою я набекрень, набекрень.
Рады птицы и зверята,
Что растут на мне опята.
Скрип-скрип-скрип. Скрип-скрип-скрип.
Знают все меня вокруг, все вокруг:
Хитрый враг и верный друг, верный друг. 
Подарю я по опенку
И лисице, и ежонку. 
Скрип-скрип-скрип. Скрип-скрип-скрип.

Ведущая. 
Ежик от страха еще сильнее прижимался к маме. Рядом с ней ему было тепло и уютно, ведь иголки у мамы длинные, мягкие и совсем не колючие. Прошла зима. И однажды...
Ежиха. 
Пойдем, сыночек, пора. Я покажу тебе твою первую весну.
Ежик (задумчиво). 
Наверное, весна такая же вкусная, как мамино молоко. 
(Переваливаясь с боку на бок, вылезает из-под пня.)
Ведущая. 
А на поляне, на проталинках проклюнулась первая травка, голубели подснежники, и в каждой лужице блестело по солнышку.
Ежик (удивленно). 
Ух ты! Так вот какая весна! Теплая, звонкая и очень красивая, потому что самая первая.

Звучит Ежика и Ежихи «Песенка о весне» (поют).
Плачет старый дед сугроб,
Потерял он валенки.
Ну-ка, дед, посторонись,
Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, проталинки!

И стучит, стучит капель
В ледяное донышко.
И подснежником апрель
Улыбнулся, улыбнулся солнышку.

Ведущая. 
И решил Ежик отправиться на свою первую прогулку.
Ежик. 
Добегу я сначала во-о-он до той сосны. Ни волк, ни медведь мне не страшны. Свернусь в клубок, выставлю иголки - попробуй тронь!

За пеньком раздается шорох. Ежик тут же сворачивается в клубок. Затем осторожно высовывает мордочку и видит Ящеренка. 

Звучит «Песенка про Ящеренка» (хор)
На пенечке Ящеренок,
Он еще совсем ребенок.
В серой куртке, очень робкий,
И не прыткий, и не ловкий.
Да-да-да-да-да, да-да-да!
Чтобы юрким быть, как мама,
Закаляется упрямо.
Будет смелым, а не робким,
Будет прытким, будет ловким.
Да-да-да-да-да, да-да-да!

Ежик. 
Ты что здесь, Ящеренок, делаешь?
Ящеренок. 
На солнышке греюсь.
Ежик. 
A я гуляю. Я уже большой и самостоятельный. До свидания!
Бежит к сосне. Раздается стук. Ежик снова сворачивается в клубочек. Стук продолжается.
Кто же это стучит и моих иголок не боится? (Открывает глаза и видит Дятла.) Ты зачем, Дятел, стучишь?
Дятел.
 Короедов ищу.
Ежик. 
А я гуляю. Я большой и самостоятельный.
Дятел. 
Очень, тук-тук, хорошо, когда есть такие друзья.
Ежик (радостно). 
Значит, я твой друг?
Дятел. 
Конечно, друг. Самый большой, самый самостоятельный и, по-моему, даже немного храбрый. Тук - тук...

Ежик. 
До свидания, Дятел. Побегу к Ящеренку и скажу, что он тоже мой друг. (Убегает.)
Ведущая. 
Весь день бегал Ежик по лесу, а утром...

Хор поет «Песенку про Ежика» 
Бегал ежик без сапожек,
Простудился бедный Ежик.
Стал он кашлять и чихать.
Апчхи! Перестал и есть, и спать. Ой! Ой! Ой!
Говорит Ежиха-мать:
Ежиха. 
Надо доктора позвать!
Хор. 
Тут Лисица прибежала,
По иголкам постучала,
Облизнулась...
Лисица. 
Редкий случай!
Ты, больной, такой колючий!
3акаляйся! Будь здоров!
И забудешь докторов!
Хор. 
От большой температуры
Прописала три микстуры
И дала наказ лежать,
Без сапожек не гулять,
И ему портнихи-кошки
Сшили новые сапожки.
Стал в сапожках он гулять
И в лесу травой шуршать.
Ш-ш-ш-ш, ш-ш-ш-ш...

Ведущая. 
Став здоровым, Ежик пошел в лесную школу. Научился читать следы зверей, а когда ему это надоело, решил пересчитать все деревья на своей поляне.
Ежик. 
Березка - раз, осинка - два... (Бегает от дерева к дереву.)

Появляется Сорока.
Ты чего, колючий, разбегался?
Ежик (запыхавшись). 
Деревья считаю.
Сорока. 
Ты лучше свои иголки посчитай - и бегать никуда не надо.


Ежик. 
Сорока права. Иголки считать просто: сиди на пеньке и считай. (Садится на пенек и начинает считать.) Раз, два, три... 
Поет «Считалочку» 
Я считаю, не ленюсь, от врагов в клубок свернусь.
И в моих иголках толк знают старый лис и волк. 
Раз - иголка, два - иголка, я колючий, словно елка.
Раз - иголка, два - иголка. Не боюсь я их нисколько.
Знает мошка, знает птаха, как дрожат от страха.
Раз - иголка, два - иголка, я колючий, словно елка.

Белочка. 
Эй, Ежик, что ты себе под нос бормочешь?
Ежик. 
Я иголки считаю.
Белочка. 
Ха-ха-ха! Тебе лета не хватит, чтобы их пересчитать. Если бы ты на каждую иголку надевал по грибу...
Ежик. 
Белочка совершенно права. Как же я раньше не догадался об этом! Грибы сосчитать легче, они большие. (Ежик надевает на иголки грибы.) Раз - опенок, два - масленок...
Ведущая. 
Нес Муравьишка домой сухую сосновую иглу.

Звучит «Песенка Муравьишки» (поет первый куплет).
На лужайке, под кустом,
Муравьишки строят дом.
Тащат желтые травинки,
И песчинки, и былинки.
Домик вырос, как гора,
Вот такие мастера!

Ведущая. 
Видит Муравьишка: идет прямо на него живая корзина с грибами. Глаза - бусинки, а нос - пуговкой. Да это же Ежик!
Муравьишка. 
Зачем тебе, Ежик, столько грибов?
Ежик. 
Я иголки считаю. Сколько грибов, столько у меня иголок.
Муравьишка. 
Так мало? Какой ты, Ежик, недогадливый. Один ядовитый мухомор почти все иголки занял. 
(Поет второй куплет.)
Скушал все грибы бельчонок,
Съел поганку и опенок.
И теперь в дупле лежит,
У него живот болит.
Разве можно невпопад
Кушать все грибы подряд?!
Вот листочек - другое дело. Он маленький.

Ежик (вздыхая).
 И Муравьишка тоже прав. 
(Ежик стряхивает грибы и на каждую иголку накалывает по листочку.)
Ведущая. 
Бежал мимо Заяц с капустой.
Заяц. 
Добрый день, Ежик! До зимы еще далеко, а ты уже листьями обвешался.
Ежик. 
Я иголки считаю. Сколько листочков, столько у меня иголок.
Заяц. 
Считать иголки нужно листьями, которые можно есть. Сочными, сладкими, например, капустными.
Мышонок. 
А мне кажется, что для счета подходит земляника.
Дятел. 
Коpоеды лучше. Тук-тук...
Сорока. 
Я предлагаю...
Ведущая. 
Но Ежик уже не слышал, что хотела предложить Сорока. Он бежал в свою норку, под Старый Пень, и считать иголки ему почему-то совсем не хотелось.

Хор поет финальную песенку 
Ежик учится считать,
Отнимать и прибавлять.
Прибавляет он к опенку
И ромашку, и сосенку,
Отнимает до сих пор
Ядовитый мухомор.
Ежик учится считать,
И делить, и умножать.
Умножает он колючку
На большую тучу-злючку.
Но не делит он гостей
На врагов и на друзей.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
На полянке у Грибка
Осенняя пьеска для детей от четырех лет
Действующие лица: 
Мышка 
Белочка
Зайчик
Лиса
Грибок 
Капельки
Картина первая
Лесная поляна. В центре — бугорок, за ним скрывается Грибок в большой шляпке. Появляется Мышка с узелком, бегает по полянке, собирает колоски, поет песенку.
Песенка Мышки 
Я мышка, я полевка,
Умею ловко-ловко
Я зернышки искать,
На зиму запасать.
Ля-ля, ля-ля — зернышки искать.
Ля-ля, ля-ля — на зиму запасать.
Мышка: 
Долго в поле я трудилась
И немного притомилась (осматривается)…
Вот какой-то бугорок.
Здесь пристрою узелок (кладет узелок на бугорок).
Может, надо отдохнуть (трет глаза, зевает)
И немножечко соснуть? 
(Ложится под кустик, засыпает.)
Картина вторая
Появляется Белочка с узелком, перебегает от дерева к дереву, собирая орешки.
Песенка Белочки
Я — белочка-резвушка,
По веткам поскакушка.
Я отдыха не знаю — 
Орехи собираю.
Я — белочка-резвушка,
По веткам поскакушка.
Я отдыха не знаю — 
Шишки собираю.
Белочка: 
Я сегодня так устала! 
Столько веток обскакала,
Собрала орехи, шишки —
Очень любят их детишки.
Положу-ка узелок (осматривается) 
Вот на этот бугорок (кладет узелок).
А теперь я отдохну (трет глаза, зевает),
Здесь, под деревом сосну. 
(Устраивается под деревом, засыпает.)
Картина третья
Появляется Зайчик с узелком, в руках у него капустный лист. Он усаживается на пенек, съедает лист. Поет свою песенку.
Песенка Зайчика
В огороде зайка был 
И капусту раздобыл,
До чего же вкусный
Белый лист капустный!
И морковка, словно мед!
Зиму зайка проживет!
Зайчик: 
Я скакал, скакал, скакал,
Бегал, прыгал и устал (осматривается).
Положу-ка узелок
Я на этот бугорок.
А теперь я отдохну (трет глаза, зевает),
Под кусточком здесь усну. 
(Устраивается под кустом, засыпает.)
Картина четвертая
Появляется Лиса, гуляет по полянке, любуется собой. Поет песенку.
Песенка Лисы
Уж я лисонька-лиса,
Всему свету я краса!
Рыжий хвост мой, как огонь!
Коготки остры — не тронь!
Ушки на макушке:
Где же вы, зверушки?
Лиса:
Нет зверят. У них работа.
А мне работать неохота!
Люблю по лесу гулять,
Себя, лисоньку, забавлять!
Все ходила бы, гуляла…
Ой, я что-то увидала!
(Подбегает к бугорку.)
Здесь какой-то бугорок, 
А на нем-то… узелок!
Не один, не два, а три…
Ну-ка, лисонька, бери!..
Лиса забирает все узелки, отбегает от бугорка, усаживается посреди поляны. 
Лиса: 
Что ж они насобирали?
(Мечтательно.) Может, курочку поймали?
(Развязывает по очереди все узелки и рассматривает их содержимое.)
Шишки, желуди, капустка?
Думают, что это вкусно?
И, наверное, для смеха
Мне подсунули орехов?
Не нужна еда такая! 
Все сейчас я разбросаю! 
Лиса разбрасывает в разные стороны узелки и убегает.
Картина пятая
Звучит легкая музыка. На полянку выбегают Капельки. Они весело танцуют на лесной полянке, подбегают к бугорку, кружат вокруг него, бугорок растет, и все видят, что это не бугорок, а Грибок.
Капельки убегают. Мышка, Белочка и Зайчик просыпаются, осматриваются.
Мышка (бежит к выросшему бугорку): 
Ой, а где же бугорок?
Здесь лежал мой узелок…
Белочка (подбегая к бугорку): И мой!
Зайчик (подбегая к зверятам): И мой!
Грибок:
Вовсе я не бугорок,
Я — молоденький Грибок!
Грибок выходит на середину полянки, пляшет, а зверята ему хлопают.

Мышка: 
Шляпку, Гриб, свою склони!
Узелочки нам верни!
Гриб наклоняет голову, но на его шляпке никаких узелков нет.
Белочка:
Ой, зверята, вот беда!
Где же вся моя еда?
Зайка:
Что же делать? Как же быть?
Все зверята: 
Как зимою станем жить?
Грибок: 
Пробегала здесь лисица,
Ей случилось разозлиться.
Узелки все похватала,
Зерна, шишки раскидала.
Зверята расстроены, начинают тереть глаза. На сцену выходит Взрослый.
Взрослый (обращаясь к детям в зале): 
Вы же добрые, ребята?
Вы поможете зверятам
Их запасы вновь собрать?
Предлагаю поиграть.
Согласны?
Дети: Да!
Из детей формируются три команды по три человека в каждой. Команды соревнуются, кто быстрее соберет в ведерки разбросанные по поляне орехи, колоски, морковки. 
Взрослый: 
Дружно, весело играли,
Все запасы вновь собрали:
Белочке — орехи
Деткам для потехи,
Заиньке — морковки,
Чтобы прыгал ловко.
Мышке — зерен колоски,
Пусть зимует без тоски.
Зверята:
Мы детей благодарим,
Всем «спасибо» говорим,
Не страшны нам холода,
Будет на зиму еда! 
Взрослый:
А теперь мы всех зверят,
Их друзей и всех ребят
Приглашаем поплясать:
Будем польку танцевать.
Все дети танцуют. Присутствующие взрослые им хлопают.
Ирина БОДРАЧЕНКО,
музыкальный руководитель 
детского сада № 1787, Москва

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Музыкальный спектакль «Царевна лягушка».

Действующие лица		Сказительница 
					Царь
					Старший сын
					Средний сын
					Иван
					Василиса
					Купеческая дочь
					Боярская дочь
					Старик
					Кощей
					Баба Яга
					Гости: девицы, ложкари

Картина 1.

Сказительница		 Давным – давно жил царь один,
                                             Богатым был и знатным.
	Трех сыновей один растил
	И пуще всех богатств любил,
	К делам готовил ратным.
	Но годы шли, и стар он стал,
	Забыл почет и славу.
	Своих сынов к себе позвал
	Наследников Державы.

Царь	Сынки мои любезные
	Я стар хоть и богат.
	Хочу женить вас поскорей
	И увидать внучат.

Старший сын	Ну что же, нас благослови.

Средний сын	Согласны мы.

Иван	Отец, жени.

Старший сын	На ком жениться нам, ответь?

Царь	Стрела укажет путь.
	Где упадет она – заметь
	С пути нельзя свернуть.
	Невест своих тот час найдете
	И в наше царство приведете.
	Закатим свадьбы – пир горой,
	Как возвратитесь вы домой.

Кланяются отцу, уходят.

Картина 2.

Боярская дочь	Как красива, как мила,
	Как румяна и бела!
	Обойди хоть белый свет,
	Лучше глазок в мире нет!
	Бусы яхонтом горят!
	Серьги, как алмаз, блестят!
	А наряд то шелк, атлас!

Влетает стрела, вбегает старший сын.

Старший сын	Никого нет краше Вас!
	Я царевич молодой,
	Вас искал весь день деньской!
	В жены Вас хочу я взять!
	Всему царству показать!

Купеческий двор, за столом сидит купеческая дочь.

Купеческая дочь	Кренделя и булочки
	Жареную курочку,
	И варенье сладкое
	И сметану кадками,
	Огурцы и щи с капустой,
                                          Мед, пирог с начинкой вкусной!
	Я отведать все не прочь,
	Я купеческая дочь!

Влетает стрела, вбегает средний сын.

Средний сын	С Вами я готов обедать,
	Угощение отведать.
	Мне по нраву пир горой
	Я царевич молодой!
	В жены я хочу вас взять, 
                                          Всему царству показать!

Кланяются, выходят из зала.







Картина 3.

Болото (ширма, лягушка).

Иван	Шел я лесом, шел я полем,
	Все болото обошел,
	Знать судьба моя такая,
	Раз невесты не нашел.
	Ой! Лягушка! Вот так диво!
	Ты стрелу мою нашла?

Лягушка	Я твоя невеста, Ваня!
	В жены ты бери меня.
	Не кручинься, мой царевич, 
	Видно я судьба твоя.

Иван берет в руки лягушку, уходит.

Картина 4.

Царский дворец.

Сказительница	День, и два, и три проходит.
	Сыновья идут домой,
	За руку невесток вводят
	В царский дом, в его покой.
	С уваженьем приглашает Царь
	Невесток во дворец,
	Рад до слез отец, что дети
	Поженились, наконец.

Сыновья представляют невест.

Сказительница	Царь зовет сынов,
	Для них он готовит порученье,
	А невесткам наставленье.

Царь	Пусть сошьют рубашки в срок!
	Испекут большой пирог!
	Вышьют за ночь рукоделье!
	В царстве не люблю безделья (сам себе).

Старшие сыновья с невестками уходят. Иван подходит к печи, на которой появляется лягушка.


Лягушка	Что, Царевич мой, не весел?
	Что ты голову повесил?

Иван	Как ты испечешь пирог?
	Как сошьешь рубаху в срок?
	Ты лягушка, не девица…

Лягушка	Оттого тебе не спится?
	Мой Царевич, не робей,
	Утро вечера мудреней.

Сыновья несут рубахи, невестки на подносах – горелые пироги.

Сказительница	Ночь прошла, и снова утро.
	Сыновья несут отцу
	Домотканые рубахи,
	Чтоб Царю были к лицу.
	А невестки хлеб несут,
	Похвалы отцовской ждут.

Купеческая дочь	Я - купеческая дочь.
	Рук не покладая, 
	Шила и пекла всю ночь,
	Устали не зная.

Боярская дочь	Я – боярская дочь.
	Глаз сомкнуть не смела,
	Рукодельем царство все
	Удивить хотела.

Царь	Вот так хлеб! Вот так рубахи!
	Вы, невестушки, неряхи.
	Убирайтесь с глаз долой!
	Говори, сын младший мой,
	Где подарки? Где невестка?

Купеческая дочь	Утонула в кадке с тестом.

Боярская дочь	Растеряла все иголки!
	От лягушки мало толку!

Царь	Помолчите, пустомели!
	За ворота захотели?

Иван	Испекла моя лягушка
	Хлеба белого краюшку…

Царь	Вот так хлеб!
	Хлебам всем хлеб!

Иван	Рукоделье шито шелком…

Царь	Сразу видно – дело с толком!
	Ну а вы, как не хвалитесь
	А в хозяйки не годитесь!
	Завтра будет званный пир
	И веселье на весь мир.

Все выходят, Иван подходит к печи.

Лягушка	Что, Царевич мой, не весел?
	Что ты голову повесил?

Иван	Как же ты на пир пойдешь?
	Как ты спляшешь, как споешь?
	Ты лягушка, не девица…

Лягушка	Оттого тебе не спится?
	Мой Царевич, не робей,
	Утро вечера мудреней.

Пир во дворце – царь на троне, входят сыновья с невестками. Иван идет поодаль.

Сказительница	Ночь прошла, и снова утро,
	Сыновья на пир идут.
	В жемчугах, в парчовых киках
	Женушек своих ведут.
	Лишь Иванушка невесел
	Буйну голову повесил.
	Громко музыка играет,
	Ложкари гостей встречают.

Танец ложкарей («Светит месяц»).

Гости рассаживаются в зале.

Старший сын	Где лягушка? Убежала?

Боярская дочь?	На болото ускакала?
Средний сын	Громко квакает на кочке!

Купеческая дочь	Ты б принес ее в платочке!

Раздается гром. Все прячутся.

Царь	Что за шум? Что за гам?

Иван	Прятаться не надо вам.
	Лягушонка в коробчонке
	В гости едет во дворец.

Купеческая дочь	Слава Богу! Чудо – Юдо мы увидим наконец!

Танец Василисы и красных девиц («Красный сарафан»).

Иван	Ах! Красавица какая!
	Кто же ты? Не угадать!
	Красота твоя такая –
	Только в сказке описать!

Василиса	Друг сердечный мой, послушай!
	Я жена твоя Ванюша!
	Василисою зовут!
	Ты позвал, я тут как тут!

Танец Василисы и Ивана.

Невестки переглядываются, перешептываются.

Купеческая дочь	Мы не хуже пропоем!

Невестки вместе	Спляшем вам сейчас вдвоем!

Танец двух невесток («У моей у Любы русая коса»).

Царь	Подобру и поздорову
	Убирайтесь с глаз долой!
	Собирайтесь, неумехи,
	Возвращайтеся домой!

Невестки убегают.

Сказительница	Василису приглашает
	И к столу ее ведет,
	Сладостями угощает,
	Речь любезную ведет.

Царь ведет Василису по залу, за ними выходят сыновья и все гости.

Светлица Ивана.

Сказительница	А Иван спешит в светлицу,
	Полюбил он Царь-девицу.
	Кожу быстро в печь бросает
	И в огне ее сжигает.

Василиса	Ах, Царевич ты мой ясный,
	Подождал бы лишь три дня!
	Торопился ты напрасно,
	Навсегда была б твоя.
	А теперь прощай Ванюша!
	Я за тридевять земель,
	В тридесятом королевстве,
	Там, где царствует Кощей.

Сказительница	Обернулась вдруг кукушкой,
	Подлетела вмиг к окну
	И пропала, а Ванюша
	Поспешил искать жену.

Картина 5. Лес.

Сказительница	Долго шел Иван, далеко,
	Сапоги сносил, кафтан,
	Старичка совсем седого
	Повстречал в лесу Иван.

Старик	Здравствуй, молодец!
	Откуда и куда ты держишь путь?

Иван	В царство злобного Кощея,
	Василису чтоб вернуть!

Старик	Вот клубок тебе Царевич.
	Смело вслед за ним ступай
	По дорожкам, по тропинкам
	От него не отставай.

Сказительница	Поклонился старичок и пропал.
	А Иван идет вперед,
	От клубка не отстает.
	За клубочком в лес бежит,
	А в лесу изба стоит.

Иван	Стань избушка ко мне передом, к лесу задом.

Баба Яга	Что за мода у людей
	Стали хуже дикарей.
	Станут мимо проходить
	Так начнут избу крутить.
	Убирайтесь по добру
	Выйду – уши надеру!

Иван	Стань, избушка, к лесу задом!
	Повернись ко мне фасадом!
	Кто живет в избе на ножках?
	Выгляни скорей в окошко!

Баба Яга	Я живу – Баба Яга!
	Костяная знать нога!
	Ты зачем сюда пришел?
	Потерял что, иль нашел?
	Добрый молодец, откуда
	И куда ты держишь путь?

Иван	В царство злобного Кощея,
	Василису чтоб вернуть!

Баба Яга	Знаю, знаю, у Кощея
	Василисушка живет,
	Для него поет и пляшет,
	Вышивает, хлеб печет.

Иван	Как Кощея мне прогнать,
	Злого вора наказать?

Баба Яга	На конце иглы погибель,
	Та игла в яйце лежит.
	Яйцо в утке, утка в зайце,
	Заяц в сундуке сидит.
	А сундук на дубе спрятан,
	Кощей дуб тот стережет,
	Пуще глаза бережет.
	Как с Кощеем вступишь в бой,
	Заберешь жену домой!

Кощей	Я – Кощей великий, злой,
	Берегу я свой покой!
	Серебром богат и златом,
	В жемчугах мои палаты!
	Василиса мне поет,
	Вышивает, речь ведет.

Песня Василисы.

Кощей	Соколины твои очи
	Не дают мне спать средь ночи.
	И во время бела дня –
	Ох! Измучат меня.
	Молви ласковое слово!
	Все для свадьбы уж готово!

Василиса	Не веди таких речей
	Распроклятый ты злодей.
	В моем сердце лед и снег,
	Для тебя в нем места нет.

Вбегает Иван, борется с Кощеем.

Иван	Эй, Кощей,  меня не зли
	Василису мне верни!

Кощей	Не получишь ничего
	Прочь из царства моего!

Иван	Отдавай ее добром
	Видишь, я пришел с ларцом!
	Сейчас открою ларец
	И придет тебе конец!

Кощей	Нет, не надо открывать,
	Я согласен Вам отдать.
	Выпущу ее из плена
	Забирай свою царевну!
	И верни мне мою жизнь!
	Ну, Иван, еще держись! (в сторону).

Иван подходит к царевне.

Иван	Я Кощея победил и тебя освободил!

Сказительница	Наш Царевич молодой
	Отправляется домой.
	С Василисой под венец!
	Вот и сказочке конец!

Дети – артисты идут хороводом на поклон.

----------


## лариса 25

Добрый вечер. предлагаю музыкально-ритмическую сказку, может быть кому-то пригодится.
"История гусеницы"
Ведущий:
Уж осень. Листья опадают,
И мир оделся в желтый цвет.
И солнце на небе не припекает –
От лета уж пропал и след.
Но жизнь в лесу еще во всю бурлит – 
Вот пчелка по делам летит,
В долине ульев не счесть,
Там место каждой пчелке есть.

На полу разложены цветы, пчелки встают вокруг них.
Танец Пчелок (полька-Янка).

Ведущий:
Вот муравьишки по тропе ползут
И у себя на спинках кладь несут.
Неведом отдых им, неведом им покой,
Им муравейник надо выстроить большой.

Танец «Марш муравьев».

Ведущий :
Стрекоза вдруг появилась,
В плавном танце закружилась.
Позвала на танец с ней
Всех своих лесных друзей.

«Танец стрекозы, муравьев и пчелок».

Ведущий:
И лишь гусенице, видно,
Очень за себя обидно.

Гусеница:
Моя жизнь однообразна,
И зачем живу? Не ясно!
Листья целый день жую,
Не танцую, не пою.
День похож на день другой.
Ах, наскучил мне покой!

Появляются птицы, подхватывают гусеницу и начинают с ней танцевать.
Танец птиц и гусеницы.

Гусеница:
Не пойму, что это было?
Я под облака вдруг взмыла?
Как прекрасен сверху лес –
Полон сказочных чудес!
Если б я могла уметь
Ввысь, как птица, полететь.
Но могу я лишь жевать,
В кокон завернувшись спать.

Под колыбельную мелодию гусеница заворачивается в кокон и засыпает.

Ведущий:
Вот осень быстро пролетела,
А за ней зима прошла.
Но вот и теплая весна,
Все пробудила ото сна.
И птицы радостно запели,
И в небе стаи загалдели.
Раскрылись яркие цветы
Необычной красоты.
Но вдруг случилось превращенье,
Гусеницы больше нет.
Появилась всем на удивленье –
Бабочка, и краше ее нет.

Танец Бабочки.

Ведущий:
Сколько гусениц мечтают,
И понять их так легко,
Бабочки весной взлетают,
Улетая далеко.

Заключительный хоровод.
Музыкальное оформление для танцев можно брать на свое усмотрение.

----------


## Ольга Копытова

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА О ТОМ,КАК ИЗБУШКА СТАЛА ДВОРЦОМ.
Звучит  музыкальное вступление. Появляется Зайчиха. Она собирает ромашки и поет.. 
*Зайчиха*:	
По лугу я гуляю, ромашки собираю,
Ромашки собираю, веночек заплетаю…
Ах, как я весела, пушиста и мила!
Ромашку обрываю, на заиньку гадаю,
На заиньку гадаю, кто он пока не знаю.
Ах, любит или нет, ромашка, дай ответ!
Зайчиха обрывает лепестки ромашки и говорит: «Любит – не любит…»В это время к ней незаметно подходит Заяц.
*Заяц*:	
Зачем гадать, зачем трудиться,
Зачем цветы напрасно рвать.
Я перед вами, я ваш рыцарь,
Пойдемте, милая, гулять.
*Зайчиха*:	
Не зря ромашку обрывала,
Не зря гуляла по лугам,
Я о таком, как вы, мечтала,
Спешу признаться, Зайчик, вам.
Проходят по кругу под руку.
*Заяц*:	Позвольте вам признаться честно,
Вы как морковка хороши.
Хочу спросить вас, вы не против?
Давайте перейдём на «ты»
*Зайчиха*:	Да.
*Заяц*:	Я покажу тебе мой дом у леса на опушке,
Побалую тебя чайком с вареньем и ватрушкой.
Заяц и Зайчиха прячутся за ширму. Появляется Лиса, подкрадывается, прислушивается.
*Лиса:*	Подкрадусь тихонько я к избушке,
Подниму топориками ушки
И узнаю Заинькины тайны
Тайны я люблю необычайно.
(поет): Вот такая лиса замечательная,
              Вот такая я лиса любознательная,
              Не могу без новостей прожить ни дня,
              Вот такая я хорошая.
Замету я хвостиком следочки,
Спрячусь у окошка под кусточком,
Все, что я сегодня разузнаю,
Завтра всему лесу…РАЗБОЛТАЮ! Выходит  волк.
*Лиса:*	Наш Заяц влюбился!
*Волк*:	Неужто влюбился?
Да как же косой на такое решился?
*Лиса*:	Зайчиха, ну просто сияет от счастья!
*Волк:*	Вот это косой! Он ухаживать мастер.
Волк и Лиса прячутся за ширму. Появляются зайцы. Заяц приглашает Зайчиху присесть, приносит  чашки, чайник, варенье, угощает  гостью.
*Зайчиха*:	Спасибо за угощенье, у вас чудесное варенье.
*Заяц*:	Посмотри-ка ты мой дом, будем жить с тобою в нём.
Хоть избушка неказиста, но уютно в ней и чисто.
На стене часы с кукушкой, а в углу вода в кадушке.
Выходят  Лиса и Волк.
*Волк*:	Ха-ха-ха, в такой избушке
Надо жить седей старушке,
Очень скучно в ней без света,
Телефона даже нету!
*Лиса*:	Это что за интерьер? Лавки две и шифоньер.
Пол некрашеный, дощатый, разве это жизнь, ребята?
*Вместе:*	Ха-ха-ха!(убегают)
*Зайчиха*:	Хочу переехать в другую избушку.
Не хочется жить мне как бедной старушке.
В избушке пора бы и мебель сменить,
Покрасить полы, интерьер обновить.
*Заяц:*	Да где же тебе я такое куплю?
Капризов твоих, извини, не люблю.
К расходам большим я сейчас не готов,
И где же  таких я найду мастеров?
*Зайчиха:*	Ах, так! Ну, тогда ухожу я, пока!
	Видно такая наша судьба!
Зайчиха уходит, Зайка плачет. Появляется Волк с телефоном.
*Заяц*:	Мне хотелось жить с зайчихой душа в душу,
Но она совсем не хочет меня слушать.
Размечталась о новой избушке
Не хочу жить, говорить, как старушка.
*Волк:*	Утри поскорее, дружище, свой нос,
Звони в передачу «Квартирный вопрос»
Волшебников много работает там,
Бесплатно дворец они выстроят вам. Подает Зайцу телефон.
*Заяц*:	Алло! Лесное ТV? Приезжайте скорей!
Я жду вас у речки, в избушке своей.
Выходят Лев-дизайнер и с ним помощники Мартышки. 
*Дизайнер*:	В эфире опять наш «Квартирный вопрос»
К опушке лесной нас водитель довёз.
Попробуем кистью волшебной взмахнуть,
Построить дворец и Зайчиху вернуть.
Я вам предложу перестройку избы.
Давайте посмотрим, что сделаем мы.
*Мартышка-прораб:*	Эй, маляры и плотники!
Славные работники!
Приготовьте поскорей
Кисти, краски, гвозди, клей!
*Матрышка-мастер*:	Дело мастера боится – так в народе говорится,
Все покрасим, все побелим, ровно за одну неделю!
Избушку будет не узнать, пора, друзья, нам начинать!
Звучит в грамзаписи «Песенка о ремонте» Шаинского. Мартышки выносят из избушке старые вещи, приносят новые картины, вазы, коврики. Постепенно интерьер меняется. После окончания работы декорация представляет собой современную гостиную. В конце танца все участники становятся полукругом.
*Зайчиха*:	Ах! Да это же дворец!
Ты, мой Зайчик, молодец!
*Лиса*:	Это просто красота! Что за чудо-мастрера!
*Заяц:*	Сбылись наконец-то все наши мечты,
Возьмите в подарок вот эти цветы.
*Дизайнер*:	Примите в дар от передачи овощерезку, пылесос,
Желаю вам во всем удачи,
С жильем решился ваш вопрос! Все обнимаются, кричат «Ура!»
*Мартышки*:	Поздравляем, поздравляем!
Счастья и добра желаем!
ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ.
Так будьте здоровы, живите богато,
Пусть счастьем полна будет новая хата!
Чтобы к вам приезжали желанные гости,
А люди на вас не имели бы злости.

----------

marinamama (31.01.2022), мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## Наташа кап

Курочка Ряба пьеса-шутка

Дед. Жили-были Дед…(кланяется) 
Баба.  … и Баба (кланяется)
Вместе. И была у них….(выходит Курочка)
Курочка. Курочка Ряба.(кланяется).
     Все пританцовывают под веселую музыку.
Дед. Дед…
Баба. … и Баба…
Вместе.  Курочку очень любили.(гладят Курочку)
Курочка. Кормили…
Дед.(берет ведро с зерном кормит Курочку)
Ешь, моя Курочка, ешь, наедайся,
Зернышко за зернышком клюй, поправляйся.
У меня в закромах полным-полно,
В амбаре у меня золотое зерно.
Курочка. Поили…
Баба. (берет ведро с водой поит)
Пей, моя Курочка, пей, моя птичка,
У меня в ведерочке хватит водички.
Напьешься, пойдешь за ворота гулять,
Я же водички добавлю опять.
    Курочка уходит и слышно кудахтанье.
Дед. Знать, снестись хочет Курочка Ряба,
         Так кудахчет! Погляди-ка Баба.
Баба. Да и то, старик, дай погляжу,
         За яичком свежим поскорей схожу.
 Уходит и потом возвращается с огромным золотым яйцом.
         Снесла нам Ряба яичко, снесла да не простое,
         Снесла нам Ряба яичко, глянь-ка золотое!
Дед. Вот так яичко! Уж очень большое!
        Видала ль ты, Баба, яичко такое?
Баба. Дед, погляди-ка, яйцо не простое,
         Нет ты старый яйцо золотое     
Дед. И впрямь золотое! А что же внутри?
         Разбить нам придется его. Раз, два, три!
Бьют по яйцу оно не разбивается.
Баба. Бить его ладошкой вовсе толку нет. 
          Кулаком с размаху вот как надо Дед.
Дед бьет кулаком, яйцо не разбивается.
Уходит в дом и выходит с большой ложкой.
Дед. Погоди-ка, Баба, отойди немножко,
        Я его покрепче хлопну этой ложкой.
Бьет по яйцу ложкой , яйцо не разбивается.
Баба идет в дом и возвращается с ухватом.
Баба. Знать у тебя, старый, сил-то не богато.
          Отойди в сторонку – я его ухватом!
Яйцо не разбивается.
Дед идет в дом возвращается с лопатой.
Дед. Только знай бахвалиться: «Я его ухватом!»
          Где тебе управиться! Я его лопатой!
Дед. Видно, нам яичко, Баба, не разбить…
Баба.   Что же будем делать? Как нам дальше быть?
Дед. Есть у нас в амбаре где-то молоток…
Баба. Ты бы его, старый, взял да приволок.
Дед. Да тяжел он больно, мне уж не снести.
Баба. Ну, а я на сто здесь? Помогу нести.
                  Баба и дед уходят.

Появляется Мышка. Замечает яичко удивляется, зовет мышат. Прибежавшие мышата радуются находке, играют и танцуют с яйцом, слышат голос Деда и Бабы и убегают вместе с яйцом.

                      Появляются Дед и Баба с молотком огромных размеров.

Дед. (чуть дыша) Славный молоточек….
Баба. (отдышавшись) Крепко будет бить…
Дед. Мне его на спину надо бы взвалить…
         Помоги-ка, Баба, сил уж больше нет…
Баба. Но зато отличный будет нам обед!(помогает уложить молоток)
Дед. (покачиваясь) Чую дрожь в коленях, кругом голова…
Баба.(подпирая его сзади) На ногах стоит мой Дед едва-едва…
Дед бьет по пустому место где раньше лежало яйцо и замечает что яйца не.
Дед. А яйца-то нету…
Баба. Правда, нет яйца!
          Дед мой, поглядите, весь сошел с лица!(обмахивает деда)
Дед. Нет яйца?
Баба. Пропало. Видно, кто унес.
Дед. Кто же это, Баба?
Баба. Это не вопрос. То детишки пробегали. И яйцо себе забрали.
    Раздается грохот за кулисами. Это разбилось яйцо.	
Дед. Что за гром, за тарарам?
Баба. Поглядеть бы надо нам.
Дед и баба уходят в дом и возвращаются неся скорлупки разбитого яйца.
Баба. Вот яйцо. Оно разбилось.
Дед. Эх, напрасно мы трудились,
         Чем попало бить по нем…
         Ничего не оказалось
         В том яичке золотом!
Дед и баба плачу.
Курочка. Не плачь, дедушка, не плачь, бабушка,
                 Снесет яичко вам ваша Рябушка,
                 Только больше золотого я яйца не принесу.
Дед и Баба вместе. Не хотим мы золотое!
Курочка. Я простое вам снесу!
Дед. Я отныне уж не буду больше яйца разбивать.
Баба. Так давайте лучше вместе станем петь и танцевать.
Песня на мелодию «Замечательный сосед»
Все. Как теперь не веселиться, не грустить от разных бед.
Курочка. Вам яичко золотое принесла я на обед.
Дед. Что за диво!
Баба. Что за чудо?
Все. Хоть живем не мало лет,
        Но яичка золотого мы не видели вовек.
Пам-пам пам-па-ра-ра-пам-пам пам-па-ра-ра-пам-пам 
Пам-па-ра-ра-ра…
Дед. Со старухой мы старались, били целых полчаса.
Баба. Но яйцо не разбивалось, вот такие чудеса.
Курочка. Ох, немало вы трудились, но добились своего.
Все а в яйце не оказалось совершенно ничего
Пам-пам пам-па-ра-ра-пам-пам пам-па-ра-ра-пам-пам 
Пам-па-ра-ра-ра…
Дед. А теперь мы так решили, что яиц не станем бить.
Баба. Соберем мы их с десяток, чтоб цыпляток разводить.
Курочка. В каждом беленьком яичке по цыпленку есть для вас
Все. Вот уж радость так уж радость,
        Начинай-ка перепляс
         Пам-пам пам-па-ра-ра-пам-пам пам-па-ра-ра-пам-пам 
Пам-па-ра-ра-ра…

----------


## Васенька

привет всем, я новичок. выложить хочется много. только не  умею.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
сценарий МУХИ-ЦОКОТУХИ по мотивам К.Чуковского, который мы ставили в прошлом году.

ВЕДУЩАЯ
	Я хожу по белу свету, мне ходить светить не лень.
	Там, где Солнце,- ночи нету, там, где Солнце,- ясный день.
	Я хожу над небесами и встречаюсь с чудесами.
	Много сказок знаю я. Вам поведаю, друзья.

	Какую сказку рассказать? Хотите про Мойдодыра знать?
	Про таракана усача, что напугал всех, хохоча!
	Про Айболита, может быть.  Я знаю, чем вас удивить!

	Расскажу про красавицу Муху, про добрую Цокотуху.
	Про смелого Комара, который сразил Паука.
	Открывайте пошире глазки, начинается волшебная сказка. 

МУХА
	Ах, какой чудесный день! Вставать с постели мне не лень.
	Приглашу я в дом гостей, угощу их повкусней.
	Схожу-ка я  на базар и куплю самовар.
	Майский чай для гостей заварю, и пампушки с вареньем куплю-
	Ну, не буду терять ни минутки, ждут меня на базаре покупки.
	Солнце светит, так прекрасно, на душе светло и ясно.

	По тропинке я пойду, песню радостно спою.
	На обед я свой воскресный соберу букет чудесный.
	Буду ждать гостей своих, стол накрою я для них.

	Ах, смотрите, там что-то лежит и на солнышке ярко блестит.
	Подойду поближе, посмотрю внимательно,
	Это же монетка! Ах, как замечательно!

	Я слышу ярмарки весёлой голоса,
	Скоморохи там творят любые чудеса!

1 СКОМОРОХ
	Люди добрые, народ честной! Поздравляем всех с весной!
	Под лучами яркими мы откроем  ярмарку!

2 СКОМОРОХ
	Для праздничных веселий, сколько хочешь развлечений!
	Веселись, веселись, у кого деньжата завелись!

1 СКОМОРОХ

	Ближе, ближе подходите, да глаза свои протрите!
	Мы – весёлые потешники – скоморохи да насмешники!

1 и 2 СКОМОРОХИ ВМЕСТЕ
	Зазываем вас на весёлый базар
	Здесь на каждом прилавке затейный товар!

МУХА
	Ну и ярмарка богатая, полным – полна сластей!
	Как бы мне не потеряться и купить всё для гостей.
	Стол большой хочу накрыть я, где посуду мне искать?
	Вижу чашки, вижу блюдца, где же ложки? Не видать!

1 ПРОДАВЕЦ
	Наши ложки знает целый мир,
	Наши ложки – лучший сувенир!

2 ПРОДАВЕЦ
	Хохломские, псковские, тульские, загорские, вятские, смоленские-


1 и 2 ПРОДАВЕЦ
	Ложки деревенские!

3 и 4 ПРОДАВЕЦ
	Мы можем Гжель вам предложить, посуду для души купить!

3 ПРОДАВЕЦ
	Снежно – белая посуда, расскажи-ка, ты откуда?
	 К нам на ярмарку пришла и цветами расцвела!
	Голубыми, синими, нежными, красивыми.

4 ПРОДАВЕЦ
	Ах, эта гжельская посуда, посмотрите, что за чудо!

САМОВАРЫ
	Самовары хороши, расписные от души!
	Подходите, покупайте!

МУХА
	Самовар мне нужен к чаю, и его я покупаю!
	С полною теперь сумой поспешу теперь домой.

ВЕДУЩА
	Музыку весёлую на весь свет включай,
	МУХА – ЦОКОТУХА всех зовёт на чай!

БУКАШКИ
	Нас Муха в гости пригласила и никого не позабыла.

ВЕДУЩАЯ
	Приходили к мухе блошки, приносили ей сапожки,
А сапожки непростые, в них застёжки золотые.

	Приходила к Мухе бабушка пчела.
	Мухе – Цокотухе мёду принесла.

МУХА
	Ах, прошу вас, дорогие гости, не стесняйтесь!
	Поудобней рассаживайтесь, угощайтесь!

Бабочка красавица, кушайте варенье,
Или вам не нравится наше угощенье?


ВЕДУЩАЯ
	Много собралось гостей у Мухи за столом. Все пили чай, веселились, хвалили Муху за её доброту и гостеприимство.

	Что случилось? Что случилось? Всё вокруг переменилось.
	Злой Паук на праздник пришёл и бедную Муху паутиной оплёл.
	Муха криком кричит, надрывается,
	А злодей-то молчит, ухмыляется.

ПАУК
	Меня к чаю не позвали, самовар не показали!
	Я вам это не прощу, тебя, Муха, утащу!

МУХА
	Дорогие гости, помогите, от паука злодея защитите!
	И кормила я вас, и поила я вас. Не покиньте меня в мой последний час!

ВЕДУЩАЯ
	Но жуки – пауки испугалися и по всем углам разбежалися.
	Тараканы под диваны, а козявочки под лавочки
	А букашки под кровать – не желают воевать!

И никто даже с места не сдвинется
Пропадай –погибай именинница.

БУКАШКИ
	Мы боимся с пауком сражаться,
	Лучше б нам под лавкой отлежаться!

ВЕДУЩАЯ
	А паук-то не шутит: руки – ноги он Мухе верёвками крутит!
	Что же делать? Как же быть? Муху как освободить?
	Слышу, кажется, летит маленький Комарик.
	А в руках его горит маленький фонарик.

КОМАР
	Где убийца, где злодей? Не боюсь его когтей!

ВЕДУЩАЯ
Подлетает к пауку, саблю вынимает
И ему на всём скаку голову срубает!
Муху за руку берёт и к окошечку ведёт.

КОМАР
	Паука я победил? (победил)
	Я тебя освободил? (да)
	А теперь, душа – девица, на тебе хочу жениться!


ВЕДУЩАЯ
Тут букашки и козявки выползают из под лавки:

ВСЕ	
	СЛАВА, СЛАВА КОМАРУ! ПОБЕДИТЕЛЮ! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ
	Прибегали светляки, зажигали огоньки.
То-то стало весело, то-то хорошо!

КОМАР
	Эй, сороконожки, бегите по дорожке, 
Зовите музыкантов, будем танцевать.

ВЕДУЩАЯ
	Музыканты прибежали, в барабаны застучали.
Бом-бом, бом-бом пляшет муха с комаром.

А за нею клоп-клоп, сапогами топ-топ.
Козявочки с червяками, букашечки с мотыльками.

А жуки рогатые, мужики богатые
Шапочками машут, с бабочками пляшут.

Тара-ра, тара-ра, заплясала мошкара.
Веселится народ, муха замуж идёт.

За лихого, удалого, молодого комара.

Нынче Муха - Цокотуха именинница!

----------

Valesy (13.01.2019)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Песенка кота в сапогах*Меня хозяин сперва 
И даже брать не хотел 
Он думал, лучше б достался осел. 
Скажу без лишних я слов, 
Что лучший я из котов: 
Хозяину я невесту нашел. 
Хозяин был нищ и бос - 
Решил я этот вопрос, 
И он теперь маркиз де Карабас. 
Всегда и сыт он, и пьян, 
И очень любит меня, 
Поверьте, мой рассказ без прикрас. 


Незаменим я в делах; 
Я не журавль в облаках; 
И не синица в руках; 
Я лучше: кот в сапогах! 

Есть у хозяина все 
О чем он и не мечтал, 
А я без дела сидеть не могу. 
Скажу без лишних я слов, 
Что лучший я из котов - 
Могу любому отпор дать врагу. 


Незаменим я в делах; 
Я не журавль в облаках; 
И не синица в руках; 
Я лучше: кот в сапогах! 

И я совсем не шучу - 
Помочь я людям хочу, 
Незаменим на суше я и на воде. 
Я помогу, я спасу, 
Удачу я принесу - 
Ну, кто из вас оказался в беде? 


Незаменим я в делах, 
Я не журавль в облаках, 
Я не синица в руках, 
Я лучше: кот в сапогах! 

Сделай сам."Кот в сапогах" ( бумажные модели - настольный театр)...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               allday.ru/index.php?newsid=96251

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Музыкальная инсценировка сказки Ш.Перро "Кот в сапогах".                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        zavuch.info/component/mtree/vospitanie/vneclass/v…

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Инсценированная музыкальная сказка в стихах "Кот в сапогах" на современный лад*Ткачева Галина Ивановна, учитель начальных классов
Кот: – Дорогие друзья! Я расскажу вам историю, где много забавного, где много смысла явного и неявного. Прошу вас, не упускайте главного!

– В нашей округе жил мельник. Он умер. Старшему сыну он оставил мельницу,  среднему – осла. А младшему – сущую безделицу, меня. Я – кот.

Младший сын: Мне в жизни никогда не везёт. Кот. Ну какая от кота польза? 

Кот: – Хозяин, не беспокойся! Думай о добре и не думай о худе. Я тебя выведу в люди!

(Кот поёт песню, две кошки танцуют)

Я сошью ботфорты, шляпу куплю,
Стану я враг чёрту, кум королю.
Сапоги, сапожки, кот в сапогах.
Удивятся кошки: ах, ах, ах!
Не грусти, хозяин, не пропадём,
Себя позабавим, всех проведём.
Сапоги, сапожки, кот в сапогах,
Удивятся кошки: ах, ах, ах!

– Мяу! Я решил отправиться в королевский замок, потому что у меня возник план.

Младший сын: Какой?

Кот: – Пока не скажу, ведь не все умеют держать язык за зубами. В этом замке на горе живёт король Бубей второй. Говорят, что он небогат, но у него истинно королевский аппетит.  Поэтому он часто грустит. Вот он и сейчас сидит, тоскуя, и поёт  песенку. Послушайте какую:

Король: 

Ах, у нас королей дело плохо.
Где достать сто рублей, вот эпоха?
Где бы денег набрать, чтоб кормить эту рать?
Министров, камергеров, солдат и лекарей,
Героев да курьеров, писцов, секретарей,
Плохо, плохо дело у нас, королей.
Ох, плохо дело!
– Эй, повар, готов ли обед?

Повар: Ваше величество, продуктов нет. В королевских подвалах остался один  бульонный кубик и одна картофельная котлета.

Принцесса: Меня погубит такая диета! Я же расту, я же хорошею!

Король: Бедная моя дочь, в её годы нужны белки, жиры и углеводы.

Дворецкий: Ваше величество, к вам просится кот в сапогах.

Король: Гоните его в шею!

Дворецкий: Государь, но он принёс вам кролика от маркиза Карабаса.

Принцесса: Ах! Я обожаю кроличье мясо!

Король: Немедленно впустите!

Кот: Мурр! Мурр! Мурр! (кланяется)




Король: Давно не встречал таких благородных натур!

Ах, если бы люди достигали такой нравственной красоты, как коты!

Кот: Государь, мой хозяин маркиз Карабас прислал Вам в подарок этого кролика.

Король: Ах, спасибо, спасибо. Не будь я король, это не кролик, а целый кроль! Мы  его нашпигуем с чесночком, а потрошка пойдут для рассолика.

Принцесса: Как вас зовут, господин кот?

Кот: О, прекраснейшая из принцесс! Меня зовут Кот в сапогах,  или “к.с.”. Можете, как маркиз звать меня просто “Кис-кис”.

Принцесса: Я хотела бы Вас погладить. Вы не будете кусаться?

Кот: Мяу! Можете не опасаться!

Король: Послушайте, Кот, Вы чрезвычайно умны. Как Вы думаете, что я могу сделать для своей страны? Какие-нибудь там реформы,   нововведения, чтобы, наконец, кончилось оскуднение?

Кот: Я думаю, Вам полезно объехать свои владения.

Король: 

Я очень ценю Ваше мнение.
Позвать ко мне главного кучера!

Кот: До свидания, Ваше величество!

Король: Всего наилучшего!

Кот: Дело, кажется, идёт на лад. Теперь я сообщу свой план хозяину. Ах, какой он  лентяй! Я сбиваюсь с ног, чтобы ему помочь, а он спит, он даже и днём спит.

– Хозяин, хозяин, довольно спать

Младший сын: Ах! Ты мне надоел!

Кот: Хозяин. Завтра король поедет по своей стране.

Младший сын: Ну, а какое дело мне?

Кот: Вы должны залезть в речку и кричать: “Тону, тону!”

Младший сын: Ну?

Кот: Остальное – моя забота.

Младший сын: Ладно, спать охота.

(Под музыку выезжает карета с королём и принцессой.)
Король: Ну вот, дочь моя, это наше королевство. Это, так сказать, поля,  а это, так сказать, луга.

Принцесса: Прелестно! Прелестно!

Младший сын: Тону, тону!

Принцесса: Послушайте, там кто-то вопит.

Король: Нас это не касается, сам тонет, сам пускай и спасается.

Принцесса: А. может, это тонет рыбак? Тогда он нам даст своей рыбки.




Король: Слуги, спасите рыбака!

– Эй! Кого я спас, как там Вас, кого я спас?

Младший сын: Ваше величество, я – Карабас!

Король: О! Прошу пожаловать в нашу карету!

Младший сын: В эту? Но я, Ваше величество, только из воды-с.

Король: Действительно, маркиз.

– Церемониймейстер, отдай-ка маркизу свой кафтан на шелку, а сам  числись в отпуску.

Младший сын: Спасибо! Здравствуйте, Ваше высочество!

Принцесса: Садитесь, маркиз, вы скрасите наше одиночество.

(Карета отправляется в путь под музыку.
А Кот в сапогах по дороге бежит.)

Кот: Эй, люди, здравствуйте! Что вы тут делаете?

Люди: Косим.

Кот: А у меня к вам дело.

Люди: Милости просим.

Кот: Дело государственного значения. Если не исполните, не оберётесь бед.

Понятно?

Люди: Нет!

Кот: Разъясняю: сюда едет король Бубей в сопровождении друзей.

Если вы не скажете, что это поле и нивы маркиза Карабаса, то я вас всех застрелю и отправлю на колбасы!

Люди: Что Вы, господин Кот, такого никто не захочет. Скажем так, что  комар носа не подточит.

(Приближается карета по музыку.)
Король: Привет, косари! Чью это вы косите лужайку, как зовут вашего  хозяина или хозяйку?

Люди: Маркиз Карабас!

Принцесса: У Вас прекрасный луг.

Король: Да, мой друг. (Карета уезжает. Вдали виден замок.)

Кот: А в этом замке на горе живёт хозяин здешних мест – людоед-великан 

Карабас. Это может нарушить мой план. Придётся мне идти на обман.

Людоед: Э-ге-ге! Кто-то ко мне идёт.

Кот: Это я – Кот.

Людоед: Ну, что ж, если люди не хотят со мною знаться, коты для компании тоже годятся.

Кот: Господин волшебник, проезжая мимо, я не мог не засвидетельствовать Вам своё почтение. Наслышан о Вашей способности превращаться в любого зверя или птицу.

Людоед: Это верно, мне ничего не стоит превратиться. Гляди… 


(Превратился во льва, слышно громкое рычание.)
Кот: Ой, ой, ой! Господин людоед, превратитесь обратно. Мне неприятно.

Людоед: Ха-ха-ха!

Кот: Оказывается, один мой приятель был прав.

Людоед: В чём он был прав?

Кот: Он сказал, что Вы маг, а не волшебник.

Людоед: Что это значит?

Кот: Маги превращаются в больших зверей, а в малых превращаются только волшебники. Говорят, это труднее.

Людоед: Чепуха-ха-ха-ха-ха! Хочешь я буду чиж или стриж?

Кот: А мы-ы-шь?

Людоед: Смотри! Пи-пи-пи-пи-пи! Вот я стал мышкой! Ой! Что Вы делаете? Мне же щекотно.

Кот: Я тебя съел. Ну, нельзя же сдержаться, когда безобразничает мышь.

(К замку подъезжает карета под музыку).

Кот: Добро пожаловать, Ваше величество, в замок маркиза Карабаса.

Король: О! Это замок высокого класса.

Кот: Маркиз приказал накрыть ужин для Вас.

Король: Вы так милы, маркиз.

Младший сын: Подать сюда лучшее вино! Музыканты!

Король: Вы так благородны, умны и я отдаю Вам мою единственную дочь в жёны.

Младший сын: Благодарю!

Кот: В тот же день маркиз женился на принцессе, а Кот в сапогах стал знатным вельможей и с тех пор охотится на мышей только от скуки

Конец сказки.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Кот в сапогах
Либретто В. А. Хаэта . по переводу Дилина и Макарьева. сказки «Кот в сапогах» Шарля Перо| khaetvenia.pochta.ru/Gato.htm                                                                                                                                                                                                      ТУТ МОЖНО ВЫБРАТЬ ДИАЛОГИ, ПЕСНИ

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Музыкальный спектакль «Царевна лягушка».(Сценарий из интернета)

Действующие лица		Сказительница 
					Царь
					Старший сын
					Средний сын
					Иван
					Василиса
					Купеческая дочь
					Боярская дочь
					Старик
					Кощей
					Баба Яга
					Гости: девицы, ложкари

Картина 1.

Сказительница		 Давным – давно жил царь один,
                                             Богатым был и знатным.
	Трех сыновей один растил
	И пуще всех богатств любил,
	К делам готовил ратным.
	Но годы шли, и стар он стал,
	Забыл почет и славу.
	Своих сынов к себе позвал
	Наследников Державы.

Царь	Сынки мои любезные
	Я стар хоть и богат.
	Хочу женить вас поскорей
	И увидать внучат.

Старший сын	Ну что же, нас благослови.

Средний сын	Согласны мы.

Иван	Отец, жени.

Старший сын	На ком жениться нам, ответь?

Царь	Стрела укажет путь.
	Где упадет она – заметь
	С пути нельзя свернуть.
	Невест своих тот час найдете
	И в наше царство приведете.
	Закатим свадьбы – пир горой,
	Как возвратитесь вы домой.

Кланяются отцу, уходят.

Картина 2.

Боярская дочь	Как красива, как мила,
	Как румяна и бела!
	Обойди хоть белый свет,
	Лучше глазок в мире нет!
	Бусы яхонтом горят!
	Серьги, как алмаз, блестят!
	А наряд то шелк, атлас!

Влетает стрела, вбегает старший сын.

Старший сын	Никого нет краше Вас!
	Я царевич молодой,
	Вас искал весь день деньской!
	В жены Вас хочу я взять!
	Всему царству показать!

Купеческий двор, за столом сидит купеческая дочь.

Купеческая дочь	Кренделя и булочки
	Жареную курочку,
	И варенье сладкое
	И сметану кадками,
	Огурцы и щи с капустой,
                                          Мед, пирог с начинкой вкусной!
	Я отведать все не прочь,
	Я купеческая дочь!

Влетает стрела, вбегает средний сын.

Средний сын	С Вами я готов обедать,
	Угощение отведать.
	Мне по нраву пир горой
	Я царевич молодой!
	В жены я хочу вас взять, 
                                          Всему царству показать!

Кланяются, выходят из зала.







Картина 3.

Болото (ширма, лягушка).

Иван	Шел я лесом, шел я полем,
	Все болото обошел,
	Знать судьба моя такая,
	Раз невесты не нашел.
	Ой! Лягушка! Вот так диво!
	Ты стрелу мою нашла?

Лягушка	Я твоя невеста, Ваня!
	В жены ты бери меня.
	Не кручинься, мой царевич, 
	Видно я судьба твоя.

Иван берет в руки лягушку, уходит.

Картина 4.

Царский дворец.

Сказительница	День, и два, и три проходит.
	Сыновья идут домой,
	За руку невесток вводят
	В царский дом, в его покой.
	С уваженьем приглашает Царь
	Невесток во дворец,
	Рад до слез отец, что дети
	Поженились, наконец.

Сыновья представляют невест.

Сказительница	Царь зовет сынов,
	Для них он готовит порученье,
	А невесткам наставленье.

Царь	Пусть сошьют рубашки в срок!
	Испекут большой пирог!
	Вышьют за ночь рукоделье!
	В царстве не люблю безделья (сам себе).

Старшие сыновья с невестками уходят. Иван подходит к печи, на которой появляется лягушка.


Лягушка	Что, Царевич мой, не весел?
	Что ты голову повесил?

Иван	Как ты испечешь пирог?
	Как сошьешь рубаху в срок?
	Ты лягушка, не девица…

Лягушка	Оттого тебе не спится?
	Мой Царевич, не робей,
	Утро вечера мудреней.

Сыновья несут рубахи, невестки на подносах – горелые пироги.

Сказительница	Ночь прошла, и снова утро.
	Сыновья несут отцу
	Домотканые рубахи,
	Чтоб Царю были к лицу.
	А невестки хлеб несут,
	Похвалы отцовской ждут.

Купеческая дочь	Я - купеческая дочь.
	Рук не покладая, 
	Шила и пекла всю ночь,
	Устали не зная.

Боярская дочь	Я – боярская дочь.
	Глаз сомкнуть не смела,
	Рукодельем царство все
	Удивить хотела.

Царь	Вот так хлеб! Вот так рубахи!
	Вы, невестушки, неряхи.
	Убирайтесь с глаз долой!
	Говори, сын младший мой,
	Где подарки? Где невестка?

Купеческая дочь	Утонула в кадке с тестом.

Боярская дочь	Растеряла все иголки!
	От лягушки мало толку!

Царь	Помолчите, пустомели!
	За ворота захотели?

Иван	Испекла моя лягушка
	Хлеба белого краюшку…

Царь	Вот так хлеб!
	Хлебам всем хлеб!

Иван	Рукоделье шито шелком…

Царь	Сразу видно – дело с толком!
	Ну а вы, как не хвалитесь
	А в хозяйки не годитесь!
	Завтра будет званный пир
	И веселье на весь мир.

Все выходят, Иван подходит к печи.

Лягушка	Что, Царевич мой, не весел?
	Что ты голову повесил?

Иван	Как же ты на пир пойдешь?
	Как ты спляшешь, как споешь?
	Ты лягушка, не девица…

Лягушка	Оттого тебе не спится?
	Мой Царевич, не робей,
	Утро вечера мудреней.

Пир во дворце – царь на троне, входят сыновья с невестками. Иван идет поодаль.

Сказительница	Ночь прошла, и снова утро,
	Сыновья на пир идут.
	В жемчугах, в парчовых киках
	Женушек своих ведут.
	Лишь Иванушка невесел
	Буйну голову повесил.
	Громко музыка играет,
	Ложкари гостей встречают.

Танец ложкарей («Светит месяц»).

Гости рассаживаются в зале.

Старший сын	Где лягушка? Убежала?

Боярская дочь?	На болото ускакала?
Средний сын	Громко квакает на кочке!

Купеческая дочь	Ты б принес ее в платочке!

Раздается гром. Все прячутся.

Царь	Что за шум? Что за гам?

Иван	Прятаться не надо вам.
	Лягушонка в коробчонке
	В гости едет во дворец.

Купеческая дочь	Слава Богу! Чудо – Юдо мы увидим наконец!

Танец Василисы и красных девиц («Красный сарафан»).

Иван	Ах! Красавица какая!
	Кто же ты? Не угадать!
	Красота твоя такая –
	Только в сказке описать!

Василиса	Друг сердечный мой, послушай!
	Я жена твоя Ванюша!
	Василисою зовут!
	Ты позвал, я тут как тут!

Танец Василисы и Ивана.

Невестки переглядываются, перешептываются.

Купеческая дочь	Мы не хуже пропоем!

Невестки вместе	Спляшем вам сейчас вдвоем!

Танец двух невесток («У моей у Любы русая коса»).

Царь	Подобру и поздорову
	Убирайтесь с глаз долой!
	Собирайтесь, неумехи,
	Возвращайтеся домой!

Невестки убегают.

Сказительница	Василису приглашает
	И к столу ее ведет,
	Сладостями угощает,
	Речь любезную ведет.

Царь ведет Василису по залу, за ними выходят сыновья и все гости.

Светлица Ивана.

Сказительница	А Иван спешит в светлицу,
	Полюбил он Царь-девицу.
	Кожу быстро в печь бросает
	И в огне ее сжигает.

Василиса	Ах, Царевич ты мой ясный,
	Подождал бы лишь три дня!
	Торопился ты напрасно,
	Навсегда была б твоя.
	А теперь прощай Ванюша!
	Я за тридевять земель,
	В тридесятом королевстве,
	Там, где царствует Кощей.

Сказительница	Обернулась вдруг кукушкой,
	Подлетела вмиг к окну
	И пропала, а Ванюша
	Поспешил искать жену.

Картина 5. Лес.

Сказительница	Долго шел Иван, далеко,
	Сапоги сносил, кафтан,
	Старичка совсем седого
	Повстречал в лесу Иван.

Старик	Здравствуй, молодец!
	Откуда и куда ты держишь путь?

Иван	В царство злобного Кощея,
	Василису чтоб вернуть!

Старик	Вот клубок тебе Царевич.
	Смело вслед за ним ступай
	По дорожкам, по тропинкам
	От него не отставай.

Сказительница	Поклонился старичок и пропал.
	А Иван идет вперед,
	От клубка не отстает.
	За клубочком в лес бежит,
	А в лесу изба стоит.

Иван	Стань избушка ко мне передом, к лесу задом.

Баба Яга	Что за мода у людей
	Стали хуже дикарей.
	Станут мимо проходить
	Так начнут избу крутить.
	Убирайтесь по добру
	Выйду – уши надеру!

Иван	Стань, избушка, к лесу задом!
	Повернись ко мне фасадом!
	Кто живет в избе на ножках?
	Выгляни скорей в окошко!

Баба Яга	Я живу – Баба Яга!
	Костяная знать нога!
	Ты зачем сюда пришел?
	Потерял что, иль нашел?
	Добрый молодец, откуда
	И куда ты держишь путь?

Иван	В царство злобного Кощея,
	Василису чтоб вернуть!

Баба Яга	Знаю, знаю, у Кощея
	Василисушка живет,
	Для него поет и пляшет,
	Вышивает, хлеб печет.

Иван	Как Кощея мне прогнать,
	Злого вора наказать?

Баба Яга	На конце иглы погибель,
	Та игла в яйце лежит.
	Яйцо в утке, утка в зайце,
	Заяц в сундуке сидит.
	А сундук на дубе спрятан,
	Кощей дуб тот стережет,
	Пуще глаза бережет.
	Как с Кощеем вступишь в бой,
	Заберешь жену домой!

Кощей	Я – Кощей великий, злой,
	Берегу я свой покой!
	Серебром богат и златом,
	В жемчугах мои палаты!
	Василиса мне поет,
	Вышивает, речь ведет.

Песня Василисы.

Кощей	Соколины твои очи
	Не дают мне спать средь ночи.
	И во время бела дня –
	Ох! Измучат меня.
	Молви ласковое слово!
	Все для свадьбы уж готово!

Василиса	Не веди таких речей
	Распроклятый ты злодей.
	В моем сердце лед и снег,
	Для тебя в нем места нет.

Вбегает Иван, борется с Кощеем.

Иван	Эй, Кощей,  меня не зли
	Василису мне верни!

Кощей	Не получишь ничего
	Прочь из царства моего!

Иван	Отдавай ее добром
	Видишь, я пришел с ларцом!
	Сейчас открою ларец
	И придет тебе конец!

Кощей	Нет, не надо открывать,
	Я согласен Вам отдать.
	Выпущу ее из плена
	Забирай свою царевну!
	И верни мне мою жизнь!
	Ну, Иван, еще держись! (в сторону).

Иван подходит к царевне.

Иван	Я Кощея победил и тебя освободил!

Сказительница	Наш Царевич молодой
	Отправляется домой.
	С Василисой под венец!
	Вот и сказочке конец!

Дети – артисты идут хороводом на поклон.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Сценарий мюзикла "Гадкий утенок" Действующие лица:

Гадкий утёнок

Крыска Скрафи

Курица Симона

Кот Парки

Волки

Лебеди

Артисты крысиного театра "ПИСК"

Обитатели птичьего двора: Гусь, Гусыня, Главная Утка, Петух, Индюк, Индюшка,

Утка-мать, утята.

Декорации: на заднике синяя ткань, камин, над которым висит портрет Хозяйки; кресло, 

диванчик, занавес-"беседка", занавес из зелёной ткани.

Атрибуты: декоративное солнышко, большие одуванчики на подставках, гнездо, афиша 

Театра "ПИСК", верёвка, хворост, большой червяк.

ДЕЙСТВИЕ ПЕРВОЕ " РОЖДЕНИЕ УТЯТ"

Голос. Хорошо было за городом! Стояло лето. За полями и лугами тянулись большие леса с глубокими озёрами. В чаще огромного лопуха, росшего вдоль берега, было глухо и тихо. Вот там-то и сидела на яйцах утка. Наконец яичные скорлупки затрещали. "Пи-пи-пи!" - послышалось из них. Утята застучали клювами и высунули головки.

Утята. Как велик этот мир!

Гадкий. И как он прекрасен!

Утка-мать. Живо! Живо ко мне! Итак, ты будешь Алиса! Ты - Лео, ты - Доди, ты - Тим.

А тебя будут звать Августас! А сейчас нам пора начинать урок плавания. За мной! Живо! Живо!

Утка-мать уводит утят за занавес. На сцену выходят Гусыня и Индюшка.

Гусыня. Привет, Джеральдина!

Индюшка. Привет, Кара!

Гусыня. Ты слыхала - у соседки-Утки утром вылупилось четверо утят!

Индюшка. Да, слыхала! Все на озере об этом говорят.

Гусыня. Четверо обычных, но вот пятый - изумляет своим видом всех подряд!

Появляется Утка-мать с утятами. 

Утка (поёт). 

Все ли здесь мои утятки?
Надо всех пересчитать.
Сосчитаем по порядку:
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять.

ТАНЕЦ УТЯТ С УТКОЙ

Гусыня (поёт). Ой, а он откуда взялся?

Индюшка (поёт) 

На беду он ей достался!
Некрасивый, серый, грязный.
Совершенно безобразный.
Просто гадкий, просто гадкий,
На других он не похож!!!

Обе. Кхы-кхы! Добрый день, соседка!

Утка-мать. Добрый день.

Гусыня. Вы, соседка, должны гордиться своими четырьмя детками.

Утка-мать. Но их пятеро!

Индюшка. Очаровательные крошки - четыре прелестных существа.

Утка-мать. Но их пять!!

Гусыня. Вообще-то нас заинтересовал как раз этот, мы тут подумали, может вы его усыновили?

Индюшка. Он ведь отличается от остальных, не правда ли? 

Утка-мать. Да, отличается! Он сильный, красивый и я люблю его так же как остальных!

Гусыня. Ну да, конечно, конечно!

Индюшка. Ну, нам пора, мы навестим вас завтра.

Обе. До свидания, соседка!

Утка-мать (поёт). 

Ну-ка в лужах не лежите,
Прекратите драки, спор.
Выше головы держите -
Мы идём на птичий двор!
Поклонитесь главной Утке,
Будьте вежливы, малютки.
И ещё скажу вам, крошки,
Сторонитесь чёрной кошки.
Кря-кря-кря, кря-кря-кря,
Кря-кря-кря, скорей, пора!!!

Утка-мать и утята уходят за ширму.
ДЕЙСТВИЕ ВТОРОЕ "ПТИЧИЙ ДВОР"

ТАНЕЦ ОБИТАТЕЛЕЙ ПТИЧЬЕГО ДВОРА

Птицы (поют). 

Вот те на - пришла орава,
Здесь и так нам места мало.
А один-то безобразный.
Просто гадкий и ужасный!
Нет, не нашего он рода,
Нет, не нашего он рода,
Заклюём его урода!
Нет, не нашего он рода,
Нет, не нашего он рода, 
Заклюём его урода!

Утка-мать. Оставьте его в покое! Он ведь вам ничего не сделал!

Петух. Не вздумай породниться с нами!

Гусь. Позорит весь наш лес птенец-урод!

Индюк. Кто его увидит - ночью не заснёт!

Главная Утка. 

Среди себе подобных ему лучше обитать.
Тогда он нас не будет раздражать!

Вместе. Гадкий! Гадкий! Гадкий!!!

Гадкий Утёнок бежит прочь, за ним все покидают сцену.
ДЕЙСТВИЕ ТРЕТЬЕ "НЕОЖИДАННАЯ ВСТРЕЧА"
Выходит, понурив голову, Гадкий Утенок и поёт.

Гадкий (поёт). 

Почему я всем не мил?
Чем же я не угодил?
Я родился несчастливым,
Безобразным, некрасивым.
А уродов никогда здесь не любят. Вот беда.
Щиплют, гонят, пристают,
Жить спокойно не дают,
Жить спокойно не дают.

Гадкий Утёнок идёт, ничего не замечая, сталкивается с крысой Скрафи. От неожиданности она падает.

Скрафи. Смотри, что ты натворил, ты чуть не раздавил меня!

Гадкий. Прошу прощения, я нечаянно. Меня зовут Августас, но чаще меня называют Гадкий. И я ушёл из дома.

Скрафи. Извинениями здесь не отделаешься! Иди своей дорогой!

Гадкий Утёнок отходит от Скрафи и останавливается, тяжело вздыхая.

Скрафи. Меня зовут Скрафи! Я хочу поступить в театр, хотя вся моя родня заявила, что ни одна крыса с большой фермы не выступала в театре! " Кто ты такая, чтобы ломать традиции?", - заявили они.

Гадкий. И ты убежала, чтобы поступить в театр?

Скрафи. Да! Я умею плакать, смеяться, громко кричать и петь!

Гадкий. Мне бы тоже хотелось иметь возвышенную мечту вроде твоей!

Скрафи. Но всё оказалось намного сложнее. Я не знаю, где находится этот театр.

Гадкий. Не беспокойся, мы его найдём.

Скрафи. Тогда идём! А по дороге я спою тебе песенку. (поёт) 

Запой простую песенку, когда тебе не весело.
Запой её скорей и станет мир светлей.
Когда дорога далека и нет друзей вокруг,
Моя простая песенка помощница и друг.

Гадкий. Хорошая песенка!

Скрафи. Я знаю кучу таких. Ой, смотри - вода!

Гадкий. Давай посидим здесь, отдохнём.

Скрафи. Ладно, ты посиди в камышах, а я пойду, поищу что-нибудь поесть. Я долго не задержусь.

Скрафи уходит за ширму. Слышится лай собак, выстрелы охотников. Гадкий Утёнок мечется в поисках укрытия и со словами "ОХОТА, ОХОТА!" убегает за занавес.

ДЕЙСТВИЕ ЧЕТВЁРТОЕ "НОВОЕ ЗНАКОМСТВО"

Дом Хозяйки. Зелёный занавес раскрыт по центру. На сцене: камин, над ним портрет Хозяйки. Перед камином дремлют Курица и Кот.

Голос. Вот так находка! Это же утёнок! Отведу его в дом, а там видно будет, что с ним делать! Эй, Симона, Парки! Принимайте гостя!

К Коту и Курице выходит Гадкий Утёнок.

Курица. Привет, как тебя зовут? Как твоё имя?

Кот. Не стоит стараться, Симона. Это всего лишь утенок. Вероятно, у него и вовсе нет имени.

Гадкий. У меня есть имя - меня зовут Августас.

Кот. Ну, надо же!

Курица. Мы с Парки занимаем здесь особое положение благодаря нашим разнообразным достоинствам. 

Кота мурлыканье всегда
И всем ласкает слух.
Его урчание, мой друг,
Так возвышает дух!

Кот. 

Хозяева завтракать собрались,
Курица знает - пора нестись!
Она выносливее других
И яйца несёт за пятерых!

Нам позволено ночевать в доме и греться возле огня.

Курица. Но ты не можешь рассчитывать на подобное отношение к себе!

Гадкий. Я бы и не посмел:

ТАНЕЦ И ПЕСНЯ КОТА И КУРИЦЫ

Курица (поёт). 

Глубокий ум, широкий взгляд,
Бесцельные суждения.
Поверь, речам его внимать -
Такое наслаждение!

Кот (поёт). 

Её высокий интеллект 
С моим сравнится даже!
Прислушайся скорей, глупыш,
К тому, что она скажет!

Пока Курица и Кот танцевали, Утёнок заснул.

Курица. Ну, надо же! Ты только посмотри, Парки, как это не вежливо!

Кот. Что с него взять - глупыш!

Курица. Он даже не понимает, что Хозяйка оставила его только для того, чтобы откормить и съесть!

Кот. Конечно, не понимает - слишком глуп!

Оба засыпают. Скрафи, слышавшая их разговор, пробирается к спящему Августасу.

Скрафи. Вставай, проснись! Надо бежать! Хозяйка съесть тебя хочет!

Гадкий. Не говори глупости! Она, она, она:покормила меня и :

Скрафи. Да она тебя просто откармливает! Бежим!!!

Скрафи и Гадкий закрывают зелёный занавес и покидают сцену.
ДЕЙСТВИЕ ПЯТОЕ "ВСТРЕЧА С ВОЛКАМИ"

Гадкий. Спасибо, Скрафи, ты спасла меня!

Скрафи. Ладно, проехали. Теперь мы будем держаться вместе, и ты сможешь слушать как я репетирую. Очень важно это делать в присутствии зрителя.

Гадкий. Почему?

Скрафи. Потому что очень важна реакция зрительного зала! Кто- то же должен хлопать.

Гадкий. А понимаю.

Скрафи. И ты будешь говорить, какие песни я исполняю хорошо, а какие - очень хорошо.

Гадкий. Согласен.

Скрафи. Ты что, замёрз?

Гадкий. Что-то холодно, наверно наступает зима.

Скрафи. Если наступает зима, то нам нужно подумать о надежном укрытии. Но об этом я подумаю завтра.

Скрафи и Гадкий, обнявшись , засыпают. Появляются мальчики - зимние ветра. Они кружат вокруг спящих Скрафи и Гадкого. 

1.Склонись при встрече с зимним ветром, ведь он не то, что летний бриз.
2.Морозить всех и всё, что встретим -вот наш девиз! Вместе. Вот наш девиз!
3.Под наш протяжный вой и свист забудешь о весне весёлой.
4.Мы ветры зимние - держись! мы жалим словно пчёлы!
ТАНЕЦ ЗИМНИХ ВЕТРОВ

В конце танца мальчики-ветры разбрасывают куски синтепона кругом Скрафи и Гадкого.

Гадкий. Скрафи, спаси. Я примёрз!

Скрафи. И, правда, примёрз! Не бойся, я сейчас что-нибудь найду и расколю лёд.

Скрафи убегает за ширму. Появляются Волки.

1 волк. Это же утка! У нас сегодня праздник - есть, чем перекусить!

2 волк. Давненько я не пробовал жирной и вкусной утятины.

Волки радостно воют. Скрафи подглядывает за ними.

Скрафи. В жизни не слышала более бездарного пения!

ТАНЕЦ ВОЛКОВ

3 волк. Надо собрать хворост для костра.

Волки разбредаются па сцене, увлечённо собирая хворост. Скрафи пробирается к Гадкому и развязывает его.

Скрафи. Гадкий, ты опять попал в историю! Молчи, надо бежать!

Скрафи и Августас скрываются за занавесом.

Волки. Стой! Ужин убегает!

Волки следуют за беглецами.

ДЕЙСТВИЕ ШЕСТОЕ "МЕЧТЫ СБЫВАЮТСЯ"

Скрафи. Нужно найти безопасное место, где можно перезимовать.

Гадкий. И где меня не захотят съесть!

Открывается занавес. На центральной стене большая афиша театра "ПИСК"

ТАНЕЦ КРЫС-АКТЁРОВ

Скрафи. Здравствуйте, а вы артисты?

1 актёр. Мы-то артисты, а вот вы кто?

Скрафи. Ах, ах, ах! Мы несчастные путешественники, мы чудом вырвались из лап злодеев, где нас ждала неминуемая смерть (от чего смерть-то?) :от голода. У нас нет крыши над головой, у нас нет ничегошеньки-и-и!!!

2 актёр. Бедняжки, сколько же страданий выпало на вашу долю!

Скрафи. Ох, много-о-о:

3 актёр. Они хлебнули много горя!

Скрафи. Горя? Вы мне поверили? Я ничуть не расстроена. Я играла! Может, вы возьмёте нас в свою труппу?

4 актёр. Отлично! Восхитительно, а самое главное - убедительно! Мы вас берём!

Скрафи. Спасибо!!!

Все уходят за занавес.

Голос. Итак, наши друзья были приняты в актёрскую семью. Целую зиму Скрафи готовилась к своему первому выступлению, а Гадкий Утёнок помогал делать и устанавливать театральные декорации.

5 актёр. Уважаемая публика! Сейчас вам доставит радость очаровательная и талантливая мисс Скрафи Лямур!

ПЕСНЯ И ТАНЕЦ СКРАФИ

Мама учила меня как умела:
" Голос для крысы - первое дело!
Что-то ты доченька тихо пищишь,
Помни - ты крыса, а вовсе не мышь!"
Чтобы от театра отвадить меня
Вторила маме вся наша родня:
" С голосом слабым актрисой не стать.
Плохо пищишь - так не суйся играть!"
Я не могла распрощаться с мечтою.
Знаю, дебют мой - отчаянный риск.
Пусть я не громко пищу, но с душою,
Зритель оценит мой искренний писк!

Скрафи. 

Хочется с вами чаще встречаться.
Буду для вас я играть и пищать,
Что бы однажды к вершинам подняться
И величайшей пискуньею стать!

Актёры-крысы кричат "БРАВО!" и кидают букетики цветов к ногам Скрафи. Гадкий закрывает занавес. Он уже стал похож на лебедя, но этого никто не заметил.

Гадкий. Скрафи действительно стала величайшей пискуньей! А я всё такой же неуклюжий и гадкий:

Появляются Лебеди. Кружат вокруг Гадкого Утёнка.

Лебеди. Здравствуй, как тебя зовут?

Гадкий. Августас.

1. Я - леди Великолепие!

2. Я - леди Грация!

3. Я - Ланцелот!

1. Почему такой красивый лебедь грустит в одиночестве? Хочешь присоединиться к нам?

Гадкий. Я что действительно лебедь?!

2. Конечно лебедь! Такой же, как и мы!

3. Поплыли с нами! С тобой наша группа станет ещё красивее!

ТАНЕЦ ЛЕБЕДЕЙ

Голос. Августас был чересчур счастлив, но нисколько не возгордился, потому что доброе сердце не знает гордости!

Августас. О таком счастье я и не мечтал, когда был ещё гадким утёнком!

Все участники спектакля выходят на поклон и исполняют песню.

ПЕСНЯ " ЧУДО-СКАЗКИ"

Слова Ю. Полухиной, музыка Е. Филипповой

Нам сказки дарят чудо, 
А без чудес нельзя. 
Они живут повсюду, 
И нам они друзья.  А в сказках всё бывает,
Чего не может быть.
Там дружба побеждает
И помогает жить. 
Там солнечные краски. 
Вам скажем без прикрас. 
Нам не прожить без сказки, 
Ей не прожить без нас!  Припев: Чудо-сказки, чудо-сказки,
Нам прожить без них нельзя.
Чудо-сказки, чудо-сказки,
Наши верные друзья.

----------

Irina_Irina (10.01.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

Скоро Новый год. Хочу предложить новогоднюю сказку "Случай в лесу" . Основу сценария  я взяла, кажется, на  Солнышке, А 
все дополнительные герои уже собственного изобретения.

                                             СЛУЧАЙ В ЛЕСУ

МАРИНА      Я СЕГОДНЯ РАНО ВСТАЛА,
                             В ЛЕС ЗА ЕЛКОЙ ПРИБЕЖАЛА.
                             СКОРО, СКОРО  НОВЫЙ ГОД
                             ПОСТУЧИТСЯ У ВОРОТ.
                             МНОГО ЕЛОК В СНЕЖНОЙ ЧАЩЕ,
                            ТОЛЬКО НЕТУ ПОДХОДЯЩЕЙ.
                            ДАЖЕ ВЫБРАТЬ НЕ МОГУ.
                            ( САДИТСЯ НА ПЕНЕК)
                            СПИТ ЗЕЛЕНЫЙ БОР В СНЕГУ.

       ТАНЕЦ СНЕЖИНОК  

     МАРИНА            ПОКРУЖИЛИСЬ, ПОПЛЯСАЛИ,
                             НИ СЛОВЕЧКА НЕ СКАЗАЛИ.
                             Я ОДНА , В ЛЕСНОЙ  ГЛУШИ
                             ТИХО-ТИХО, НИ ДУШИ.
                             ВОТ И ВЕЧЕР НАСТАЕТ.
                              (ПРИСЛУШИВАЕТСЯ)
                             КТО-ТО, КАЖЕТСЯ ИДЕТ.

             ПРЯЧЕТСЯ ЗА ПЕНЕК. ВЫБЕГАЮТ ЗАЙЧИКИ.

ЗАЙЦЫ       МЫ – ЗАЙЧИКИ-МИГАЙЧИКИ, 
                           НАШ ДОМИК У РУЧЬЯ.
                           МЫ ЗАЙЧИКИ-МИГАЙЧИКИ.
                           ( ЗАМЕЧАЮТ МАРИНУ )
                            ОЙ, ДЕВОЧКА, ТЫ ЧЬЯ?

МАРИНА       Я МАМИНА и  ПАПИНА,
                             БАБУСИНА И ДЕДОВА,
                             ПРИШЛА СЮДА РАНЕХОНЬКО,
                             ЕЩЕ И НЕ ОБЕДАЛА.

1-Й ЗАЯЦ           ЧТО ТЫ БРОДИШЬ ТУТ ОДНА?

МАРИНА           ЕЛКА ОЧЕНЬ МНЕ НУЖНА.

2-Й ЗАЯЦ           ЭТО ВАЖНАЯ ПРИЧИНА.

3-Й ЗАЯЦ           КАК ЗОВУТ ТЕБЯ?

МАРИНА           МАРИНА!

4-Й ЗАЯЦ          НА МОРКОВКУ!

МАРИНА          ВЫ ДОБРЫ!

5-Й ЗАЯЦ         И ДОБРЫ МЫ,  И ХРАБРЫ!

  ЗАЙЦЫ ТАНЦУЮТ. 
              ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИСА,  ЗАЙЦЫ УБЕГАЮТ (САДЯТСЯ НА СТУЛЬЧИКИ)


МАРИНА      ЭЙ, ЛИСА, СТУПАЙ НАЗАД!
                       НЕ ТРОГАЙ  МАЛЕНЬКИХ ЗАЙЧАТ!
                       ВОЗЬМУ Я ХВОРОСТИНКУ, 
                       УЗНАЕШЬ ТЫ МАРИНКУ!

ЛИСА            ДА Я НЕ ЗЛА, НЕ УКУШУ! 
                       Я НОВЫЙ ГОД ВСТРЕЧАТЬ СПЕШУ

Песня «Вот какие чудеса»

МАРИНКА  -  ОЙ, А ЭТО ЧТО ЗА ЧУДО?
                          КТО ТАКИЕ И ОТКУДА?

ГНОМ 1       -   ГНОМЫ  МЫ , ЖИВЕМ В ГОРЕ


ГНОМ 2      -    И ХОТЕЛИ –Б  К ДЕТВОРЕ
                          В НОВЫЙ ГОД ПОПАСТЬ НА ЕЛКУ,

ГНОМ 3       -   НО СТЕСНЯЕМСЯ МЫ ТОЛЬКО.

МАРИНА    -   НУ И ЗРЯ, МЫ БУДЕМ РАДЫ
                          А СТЕСНЯТЬСЯ НАС НЕ НАДО.

ГНОМ 1      -    Я УМЕЮ РИСОВАТЬ!

ГНОМЫ    -     НУ А МЫ ВСЕ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ!

                     ТАНЕЦ ГНОМИКОВ

МАРИНА   -   ПОСМОТРИТЕ-КА ,ЗВЕРЯТА,
                         ЗДЕСЬ ЗА ЕЛКОЮ  -  КОТЯТА!

КОТЕНОК 1 – НАША МАМА- КОШКА
                          ВЗДРЕМНУЛА У ОКОШКА

КОТЕНОК 2  -  МЫ ИГРАЛИ, КУВЫРКАЛИСЬ
                            И СЛУЧАЙНО ПОТЕРЯЛИСЬ.

КОТЕНОК 3 – МОЖНО МЫ ПОБУДЕМ С ВАМИ,
                          А ПОТОМ ВЕРНЕМСЯ К МАМЕ.

КОТЕНОК 4 – ВЫ ПОВЕРЬТЕ НАМ, РЕБЯТА,
                          МЫ ВЕСЕЛЫЕ  КОТЯТА.

КОТЕНОК -    ТОЛЬКО ЕЛОЧКУ  ЗАЖГУТ,

ВСЕ КОТЯТА – НАШИ ЛАПКИ В ПЛЯС ПОЙДУТ!


ТАНЕЦ  КОТЯТ     ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ МЕДВЕДЬ

КОТЕНОК     ИДЕТ ТОПТЫГИН!   ОЙ БЕДА!
                        БЕГИТЕ, БРАТЦЫ, КТО КУДА!

             МЕДВЕДЬ САДИТСЯ НА ПЕНЕК.

МЕДВЕДЬ      ПЕРЕДОХНУ НЕМНОГО
                         И СИЛЫ СБЕРЕГУ.
                         ВОН КРЕСТИКИ СОРОКА РИСУЕТ НА СНЕГУ.
                             ( ЗАМЕЧАЕТ МАРИНУ)
                         ЧТО ВИЖУ Я!  ДЕВЧУШКА!
                         ОТКУДА ТЫ И ЧЬЯ?

МАРИНА        Я МАМИНА И ПАПИНА, 
                          БАБУСИНА И ДЕДОВА.
                          ПРИШЛА СЮДА РАНЕХОНЬКО.
                          ЕЩЕ И НЕ ОБЕДАЛА.

МЕДВЕДЬ       ЧТО Ж ТЫ БРОДИШЬ ТУТ ОДНА?

МАРИНА         ОЧЕНЬ ЕЛКА МНЕ НУЖНА! 
                           ТОЛЬКО ВЫБРАТЬ НЕ МОГУ.
                           ПОМОГИ МНЕ!

МЕДВЕДЬ        ПОМОГУ!
                           НО ПОЕШЬ МЕДКУ СНАЧАЛА.
                           НА ОБЕД МОРКОВКИ МАЛО.
                           КАК БЫ ТЫ НЕ ИСХУДАЛА.
                             ( УГОЩАЕТ МЕДОМ)
                           ТО ЛИ ДЕЛО МЕД ЛЕСНОЙ...
                           ЕШЬ, МАРИНКА, Я НЕ ЗЛОЙ.


МАРИНА         ВОТ СПАСИБО.
                           АХ КАК ВКУСНО. 
                           ТОЛЬКО МНЕ БЕЗ ЕЛКИ ГРУСТНО.

МЕДВЕДЬ        КАК БЫ НАМ ЕЕ НАЙТИ?
                           ТЫ МИНУТКУ  ПОДОЖДИ.

 Поют Мишка с куклой

                                      МЕДВЕДЬ УХОДИТ.

МАРИНА         ЗВЕРИ! ЧТО ВЫ ТАМ ДРОЖИТЕ?
                           МИШКА ДОБРЫЙ, ВЫХОДИТЕ!

                                    МЕДВЕДЬ ВЫВОДИТ  ДЕДА МОРОЗА

ДЕД  МОРОЗ       ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, ДЕВОЧКА ХОРОШАЯ
                                ЕЛКА ЖДЕТ ТЕБЯ ПРИГОЖАЯ,
                                ПРОВОЖУ ТЕБЯ Я К НЕЙ, 
                                НУ, ШАГАЙТЕ ВЕСЕЛЕЙ!  

     ДЕД МОРОЗ  ПРИВОДИТ ВСЕХ К ЕЛКЕ.



МАРИНА       ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, ЕЛКА ЛЕСНАЯ!
                         АХ, НАРЯДНАЯ КАКАЯ!

ДЕД МОРОЗ          Я ВАС, ДЕТИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ,
                                 СЧАСТЬЯ, РАДОСТИ ЖЕЛАЮ.
                                 ЧТО Б РОСЛИ ВЫ И УМНЕЛИ.
                                 ВЕСЕЛИЛИСЬ ПЕСНИ ПЕЛИ.
                                 ЧТО Б ВСЕГДА ЗВЕНЕЛ ВАШ СМЕХ!
                                 С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ!


ПЕСНЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА

СНЕГУРОЧКА   
Веселья и смеха настала пора
 И гости уже собрались
И елка зажжет огоньки нам, ура!
Как только ей скажем

ВСЕ:   Зажгись!
Здесь бусы, игрушки, подарки на ней,
Серебрянный иней повис.
Пусть елка горит миллионом огней,
Давайте ей скажем:
ВСЕ: Зажгись!


ДЕД МОРОЗ
С новым Годом поздравляю!       По традиции старинной
И хозяев, и гостей,
Счастья всем, добра желаю
И погожих, ясных дней.
И еще есть поздравленье -
В детском садике своем
Здоровее и румяней
Становитесь с каждым днем!

 - Раздвигайте круг пошире,         Приглашает танцевать
Становитесь в хоровод,
Дружно, радостно мы жили
Дружно встретим Новый Год! 

ХОРОВОД  « ВСТАНЬТЕ ДЕТИ, ВСТАНЬТЕ В КРУГ»

----------


## energizer70

> Доброе время суток, забежала к Вам из раздела "Воспитатель в детском саду" Работаю заместителем заведующего по ВМР, у одного из воспитателей тема самообразования "Развитие связной речи в театрализованной деятельности" Педагог со стажем, высшая категория, работает в средней группе, программа Васильевой. Необходимо показать открытое мероприятие в рамках своей темы, ищет что-нибудь *новенькое, с "изюминкой"*. Может быть Вы располагаете материалом, программные сказки: "Лисичка со скалочкой", "Пых", "Бычок-смоляной бочок"
> Спасибо


"Лисичка со скалочкой" - "Лиса-хитрунья или сказка с огородной грядки"
[IMG]http://*********org/831398m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/807846m.jpg[/IMG]

В журнале "Дошкольное воспитание" есть замечательная сказка про Лису-хитрунью или сказка на грядке.( перепечатала примерно). очень интересна и легка в исполнении детьми. я использовала  на развлечение "Капустица" в старшей группе, в сентябре, фактически - это средняя еще. Детям было очень интересно превращение овощей в сказочных героев. Куклы делали воспитатели. (папье-маше).
[IMG]http://*********org/802745m.jpg[/IMG]


Мое почтение – всем без исключения. Ну чем мы сегодня народ позабавим?
Давайте сказку разыграем. Только у нас кукол нет
Что у нас к примеру вон в той корзине
Яблоко, морковка. Картошка. Огурец еще сосновая шишка . какие – же это куклы. Только похлебку варить
А если не похлебку, а сказку с огородной грядки
Вот добрый дедушка репка. Спать любит долго и крепко. Похоже?
Только ему нужна одежа. (протягивает платье-балохон, которое весело на заборе)
А где дедушка спать будет?
На печке сами думайте из чего мастерить будете
(на забор набрасывают лоскутное одеяло). Вот вам и сцена.
Ну кто из вас дедушку-репку в сказку поведет? Отправляйся репка к себе на печь
Р: все у меня хорошо, только бы обед не проспать
Не проспишь. Мы тебе петушка дадим. Из кедровой шишки сделаем. Кто лучше всех кукарекает
Р: Пойдем, смо мной Петушок.
А вот и картошка в сказку просится кто это?
Славная бабка Каротошка умеет делать все понемножку.
Воды наносит, песню споет. Печь растопит пирогов напечет
Ступай бабушка на свой двор.
Б_К: всем мой двор хорош. Одно плохо говорить не с кем
Не тужи бабушка, будет тебе сейчас внучка – наливное яблочко
Я- добрый день бабушка
Б: Ай, да внученька. Красивая да пригожая. Пойдешь ко мне жить
Пойду
Заходи в дом. Я тебя блинами, да пирогами угощу
Ну. Что у нас тут еще осталось в корзине? Морковь. Для лисы-хитруньи подойдет
Л: А что у вас для меня в подарок есть? Может гусь или петушок
Да так, чепуха, старый лапоть и огурец может возьмешь
Л: Да где же это видано, чтобы лисы огурцы ели
Тогда лапоток возьми
Возьму. Только вы этот щедрый подарок еще припомните
Ой теперь нам не сдобровать
Не бойтесь лиса-1, а нас вон сколько. Давайте посмотрим, что дальше будет
Лиса стучится в дом репки
Тук-тук
Кто там
Это я лиса. Пусти переночевать
Тесновато в избушке. Где я тебя пристрою
А мне много не надо. Сама на лавочку. Хвостик под лавочку. Лапоточек под печку
Заходи
Да я уж и так легла. А ты дедушка спишь? Храпит хи-ихи
Видали лапоток в печь закинула. Что-то задумала. Ничего дедушка утром разберется
Скорее бы утро. Пусть петушок помогает
Ку-ка-ре-ку вставай дедушка репка утро настало
Сладко я петя поспал. А где лисонька
Да я уж побежала. Лапоток найти не могу
Никак в печку упал7 сгорел
Я собиралась из лапотка колыбельку для моих деток устроить. С чем же я домой ворочусь. Отдавай петушка
Жалко мне. Да делать нечего. Не углядел бери
Что же получается? Обманула дедушку. Но ничего сказка еще не закончилась
Тук-тук. Дома ли хозяева. Добрый вечер бабка-картошка. Позволь переночевать
Ночуй, мне для тебя места не жалко. Пойдем спать яблочко
Можно оставить петушка
Для тебя ничего не жалко
Давайте за доброту вашу песенку спою. Колыбельную. Заснули
Глядите. Куда-то петушка понесла
Вставайте все утро на дворе
Утро. А почему петушок меня не разбудил? Что же получается, я твою внучку баюкала. Сон ваш берегла. А вы петушка моего
Яблочку пойдет со мной. Будет мне обеды готовить, да деток моих качать. Полезай яблочко в мешок. Где у вас веревка.
А ты во дворе поищи. Так. Что же мы в обиду дадим?. Давайте-ка проучим, ведь у нас в корзинке огурец еще остался. Сделаем из него собаку.
Ну-ка пес-молодец-огурец. Сослужи-ка нам службу. Забирайся в мешок вместо внученьки
Прячься яблочко, а ты сиди не тявкай.
Ну что нашла веревку
Нет
А мы нашли и уже мешок завязали. Прощай лиса. В добрый путь. А к нам больше не будь
Ох. Какой мешок большой. Тяжелый, еще и петушка прихватить надо
Нет 2 мешка не донести, придется яблочко переложить к петушку
Гав-гав. Ай-ай
Ишь, ты как припустила. Даже про петушка забыла
Какой уж тут петушок. До своей бы норы живой добраться.
Ладно ступай, да на глаза не попадайся.
Эй дедушка-репка, держи своего петушка. Да не спи больше так крепко
А ты яблочко иди к своей бабушке
Лиса-хитрунья больше сюда не придет. Правда ребята? Будет у нас мир и покой,
Тут и сказки конец.

----------

newtata (09.09.2020)

----------


## Vik-hiolai

В гостях у сказки
             Музыкально-литературная композиция Л. Осмоловской
                         Для детей 5-6 лет.


Ведущая Сегодня мы побываем в гостях у сказки.

На море-океане,	       На столе бык печеный.
На острове Буяне	       Садись, кушай,
Стоит дуб зеленый,	       Мою сказку слушай...
Под ним стол золоченый,

Это еще не сказка — это присказка. Откуда при¬шли к вам волшебницы-сказки? Какую долгую жизнь они прожили до встречи с вами! (Берет книгу). Посмотрите, как скучно им на страницах книжки. Вслушайтесь в слово «сказка» (выделяет интонацией). Сказка — сказывается, рассказывается. Передавали сказки бабушки своим внукам, а те вырастали — и рассказывали своим внукам. Так и становились сказки народными.
Любит народ своих героев: добрых молодцев, храбрых богатырей, простодушных Иванушек. Какие интересные приключения ждут героев в сказках, какие удивительные подвиги: народные герои защищают от врага родную землю, побеждают Кащея, Бабу-Ягу, Змея-Горыныча.

В сказке происходят самые невероятные чудеса: разговаривают реки, деревья, звери лесные, а если случится беда — помогут Солнце, Ветер, Месяц. Даже времена года могут оживать в сказках. Вот как это было однажды в одной старинной сказке, послушайте...

Звучит фонограмма гусельного  наигрыша .

Ведущая Давным-давно жила-была в одном селе Машенька.

Из окошка выглядывает девочка, потягивается, выбегает из домика и садится на пенек.

Ведущая Сидела она под окном с березовым веретеном  и приговаривала.

Машенька  (имитирует движения пряхи)

Красна девица	На солнышке сушила,
Звонко ткала,	За концы таскала,
Тонко пряла,	Людям дарила.
Бело белила,

Ведущая Ждет Машенька Весну теплую, добрую, а той — не видать, не слыхать. Зима-то не уходит, руки-ноги познобила, холод-стужу напустила. Что тут делать? Беда!

Ведущая Надумала Маша идти Весну искать. Собралась и пошла.

Девочка ходит по залу, прикладывает ладонь «козырь¬ком», как бы ищет.

Ведущая Пришла она в поле, села на пригорочек и зовет Солнце.

Машенька   напевает   русскую   народную   попевку «Солнышко»:
Солнышко, солнышко,    Выгляни из-за горы, Красное ведрышко,         Выгляни до вешней поры!

Появляется девочка в костюме Солнца, садится на корточки, обхватывая колени руками, затем медленно под музы¬ку встает, раскрывая руки.

Ведущая Выглянуло Солнце из-за горы, Маша и спрашивает.
Машенька Не видало ли ты, Солнышко, Красную Весну, не встречало ли свою сестру?

Солнышко (нараспев) Не видало я Весну, а встречало старую Зиму. Как она, лютая, от Весны бежала, в мешке стужу несла, холод на землю трясла.

Солнышко медленно садится на корточки, закрывается руками, затем   незаметно уходит  на  место.

Ведущая Пошла Машенька дальше. Вдруг предстал пред ней лес.

Звучит фонограмма леса.

Ведущая Ходила-ходила Машенька по лесу, совсем заблудилась.

Девочка изображает испуг: руками как бы раздвигает густые заросли, отмахивается  от комаров.

Ведущая Лесовые  комарочки ей плечики искусали, сучки-крючки бока протолкали. Только при¬села Маша на пенек отдохнуть, как видит: летит лебедь белая, приметливая, через крыло серебряная,   через  два   позолоченная.

Звучит фонограмма гусельного наигрыша.

В костюме Весны (изображая большую величавую птицу) по залу двигается девочка, поглаживая шелковую траву ру¬ками, мягким движением расстилая росу и т. д.

Ведущая Летит и распускает по земле пух да перья. Та лебедь и была Весна. Выпускает Весна по лугам траву шелковую, расстилает росу жемчужную, разливает быстрые речки в мелкие ручейки.

Машенька Ой, Весна-Весна, добрая матушка! Ты иди в наши края, прогони Зиму лютую. Старая Зима не уходит, холод-стужу напускает.

Ведущая Услыхала Весна Машин голос. Взяла золотые ключи и пошла замыкать Зиму  лютую.
Роса медовая, Трава шелковая.

Весна Я зиму замыкаю, Росу отпускаю.

Исполняется плавный хоровод (русская народная песня) " Семеновна"

----------

Shamanaika (05.01.2017), Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## orel.25

Здраствуйте! Когда то в детском саду муз работник ставила спектакль музыкальный "Волк и семеро козлят на новый лад" вот с такими словами

 Сказочница:
Там, где речка-баловница
По камням течет, струится
Там, где лес густой шумит 
Дом бревенчатый стоит.
Подойду-ка я к окошку
И послушаю немножко
Тишина, все крепко спят
Лес баюкает козлят.
Лес:
Шу-шу-шу-шу,
Ой, что знаю, что скажу:
Стала модницей коза,
Красит губы и глаза,
Носит новые сапожки
носит с камушком сережки.
Сшила новый сарафан
Чтоб понравиться всем вам.
Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха.
Шу-шу-шу-шу,
Ой, что знаю, что скажу:
Серый волк здесь пробегал,
По секрету всем сказал.
По секрету всем сказал
Что сегодня всех подряд
Переловит он козлят.
Зубы точит, точит, точит.
Съесть их хочет, хочет, хочет.
Ой беда, ой беда, ой беда, ой беда.
Звучит музыка "Мама коза просыпается и собирается на работу".
Коза:
- Козлятушки, пора вставать!
Исполняется музыка "Козлята и мама коза".
Коза:
Милые мои козлята!
На работу я спешу,
Каша здесь, капуста рядом,
Ешьте очень вас прошу!
Козлята:
Не волнуйся, все съедим,
Мы одни здесь посидим.
Коза:
Ох волнуюсь я за вас,
Слезы капают из глаз.
Звучит музыка прощания козы с козлятами. 
Козлята:
1-й Жаль, что мама в лес ушла.
2-й У нее свои дела.
3-й Целый день опять без мамы.
4-й Ну не хнычь, не будь упрямый!
5-й В дом, козлята, дверь закроем.
6-й И такое там устроим.
Елка:
Слышишь, елка?
Слышу, слышу.
Обе елки:
Ой, козлята, тише, тише!
Смех ваш глупый прекратите.
Тихо в домике сидите.
Исполняется песня волка. 
Волк:
Тук-тук-тук, тук-тук-тук
Отворите, я ваш друг.
Попросила ваша мать 
Вам корзину передать.
В ней брусника, земляника.
Свежий мед душистый.
Эй, козлята, эй, ребята,
Открывайте быстро!
Козлята:
1-й Ой как хочется клубники,
Меда, сладкой земляники.
2-й Нет, козлята, волк не друг!
Что за гости утром вдруг!
3-й Прочь от наших дверей
Уходи в лес поскорей!
Волк:
Ну, козлятушки, смотрите,
Волка не перехитрите.
/волк уходит/
Волк переодевшись почтальоном, подкрадывается к дому козлят.
Волк:
У козляток тихий час,
Постучу-ка к ним сейчас!
/на стук появляется козленок/
Козленок:
Кто там?
Волк:
Здесь живут Козловы?
Козленок:
Здесь.
Волк:
Все на месте, все здоровы?
Козленок:
Все!
Волк:
Вам Козловы телеграмма!
Козленок:
Нам ее прислала мама?
Волк:
Нет, ее бабуля шлет
Что в лесу одна живет.
Шлет в придачу сто рублей
Распишитесь поскорей.
/волк ловит козлят./
Лес:
Шу-шу-шу-шу,
Ой, что знаю, что скажу:
Скоро будет здесь коза
Волку выколет глаза
Бить копытами начнет
В порошок его сотрет
Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха-ха.
Волк:
Ой, позор мне, волку,
Заблудился в елках!
/выбирается из круга, который образуют, взявшись за руки, козлята, деревья/
Сказочница: 
/козлятам/
Через час, а может раньше
Ваша мамочка придет.
Дом в порядок приведите,
А не то вам попадет.
Козлята:
Помогите нам березки,
Помогите нам осинки.
Чтобы в доме не осталось
Ни пылинки, ни соринки.
Козлята:
1-й Поможем маме, поможем маме,
Займемся мы сейчас домашними делами.
Поможем маме, поможем маме,
Ведь все на свете мы умеем делать сами.
2-й Умеем мы посуду чисто мыть
И тесто можем быстро замесить
Половички мы можем быстро потрясти
Пол веником туда-сюда мести.
3-й А наша мама вечером придет
И ни одной соринки не найдет
И не начнет на кухне хлопотать
Нам книжку она сможет почитать.
Песенка козы. 
Вы козлятушки, вы ребятушки,
Ваша мамочка пришла,
Молочка вам принесла.
Отопритеся, отворитеся,
Ваша мамочка пришла,
Молочка вам принесла.
Встреча козы и козлят. 

Козлята:
Мама целый день для нас хлопочет
Трудится она весь день
Любим нашу маму очень, очень
Помогать ей нам не лень.
Припев:
Обойди весь белый свет
Лучше нашей мамы нет
Лучше нашей мамы нет.
Коза:
Милые, послушные козлятки,
До чего ж я вас люблю
Испеку я пирожок вам сладкий
Песенку я вам спою.
Козлята:
Мамочка, ты лучше всех на свете
Всех добрее и милей
Чаще помогайте мамам дети
Чтобы им жилось светлей.


 Хотелось бы восстановить на новой работе, может у кого есть ноты или минусовки? Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

[COLOR="mediumturquoise"][U][I][B]БЕЛОСНЕЖКА 
Музыкальная сказка
_Лариса Морозова_1. Вступление

2. Песня зверей и птиц:

Звери:      Не видали ль вы с утра
             Белоснежку у двора?
Птицы:     Да, видали, нам с утра
             Принесла она зерна
Вместе: 	Только солнышко блеснёт,
             Поутру она встаёт.
             Всех покормит, напоит,
             Приголубит, подбодрит!
Зайчик 
Пушистик:  И прилежна и добра
Белочка:    И красива и умна
Кошечка:   Все её с любовью ждут!
Вместе:     Белоснежкою зовут!

Птицы:     Белоснежка! Белоснежка!

3. Песня Белоснежки:

Ах вы милые ребята!
Птички, белочки, зайчата!
Вы быстрей сюда бегите
И друзей своих зовите!

Принесла я вам еды,
Да колодезной воды!
Птичкам крошек накрошу,
Зайкам ушки почешу!

Будем вместе веселиться,
Бегать, прыгать, петь, резвиться!
В этот летний день чудесный
Спой, соловушка мне песню!

Танец Белоснежки и зверей

4. Песня Белоснежки и Принца:

Белоснежка:    Песенка моя, лети, лети
                 Словно ручеёк журчи, журчи
                 Сквозь волшебный лес лейся до небес,
                 Музыкой любви милого зови!
         	    	Мой прекрасный Принц ко мне приди!
         	    	В замке у отца меня найди!
         	    	Увези с собой в край прекрасный свой,
                 	В мыслях я с тобой, где же мой герой!? 

Принц:         Чей прекрасный голос слышу я!?
                 Видно я забрёл сюда не зря!
                 Где ты, покажись, чудом поделись,
                 Музыкой любви в сердце отзовись!

Белоснежка:   Неужели  он ко мне пришёл!
                 В дальней стороне меня нашёл!

Принц:         Как же хороша, ты, моя душа!
                Ты мой сладкий сон - я в тебя влюблён!


Сцена: Белоснежка и отец

Отец:   	    Здравствуй, милое дитя,
          	    Доченька родная!
                Уж хлопочешь ты с утра
                Отдыха не зная!

5. Песня Отца:

Много лет росла не зная
Материнского тепла,
Ты отрадою, родная,
Своему отцу была!

Полно нам страдать в печали, 
Жизнь идёт, пришла весна!
Пусть Царица молодая 
Будет Мать, а мне жена!

Проигрыш. Выход Мачехи- царицы

Отец:      Будем дружною семьёю
            Быть и жить, да поживать,
            Будем в радости и горе
            Мы друг другу помогать

Танец с поклонами  ( Отец, Мачеха, Белоснежка, придворные дамы )

Сцена Королевы-Мачехи 

6. Песня Королевы:

Королева-Мачеха:    Как прекрасна я всегда
                        Весела и молода
                        Тонкий стан и кожи цвет –
                        В королевстве равных нет!

         		     Только выйду я  во двор,
         		     Все стоят потупив взор.
         		     Все готовы угодить,
         		     Королеву ублажить!

                        Я прекрасна, я красива!
                        И осанка горделива!
                        Гордый профиль, властный взгляд
                        И чудеснейший наряд!
         		     Все твердят, что я прекрасна,
         		     Будешь век искать – напрасно!-
         		     Ты красивей не найдёшь!
         		     Только обувь зря собьёшь!

7. Придворные дамы:
Первая Придворная дама:  Так года текли, мелькая,
                       Белоснежка бед не зная
                       Потихонечку росла
                       И однажды расцвела!

Вторая  Придворная дама:  Но однажды, в летний день,
                       Лишь легла от леса тень,
                       Царь, оставив все заботы
                       Вновь уехал на охоту…
Третья  Придворная дама:  А царица от безделья
                       Тайно жаждая веселья    
                       Своё зеркальце взяла
                       И вопрос свой задала…

8. Сцена Мачехи и Стражника

Мачеха:              Не томи. Потешь мне душу!
           Буду с радостью я слушать,
           Что меня прекрасней нет!
           Хоть объедешь целый свет!

Зеркало:              Ты прекрасна, ты красива
           И осанка горделива,
           Но живёт в твоём дворце
           Та, что всё росла, росла,
           А теперь уж расцвела!

Мачеха:              Белоснежка! Ах мне горе!
           Уж не зря я с нею в ссоре!
           Как посмела! Как смогла!
           Королеву обошла!

Стража! Стража! Ах нет… Что же?!
Надо быть мне осторожной!
Надо тонко подойти…
Белоснежку в лес свести!
 Верный страж мой, в час лихой
 Закрывал меня спиной.
 Сослужи сейчас мне службу –
 Обещаю тебе дружбу,
 Да в мешочке серебро!-
 Хочешь, царское добро?!

Стражник:   Да, царица, воля Ваша!
              Вам я службу сослужу.
              А как сделаю, так тут же
              Я не медля доложу!

Мачеха:     Белоснежку ты сегодня
              В чащу леса поведи,
              Будто хворост собирая,
              Будь всё время впереди…
              	Как сомкнётся чаща леса
              	И закроет от людей,
              	Эту гадкую девчонку
              	Ты немедленно убей!

Автор:      Так, ослушаться не смея,
              Стражник, сгорбившись, побрёл.
              И судьбу свою ругая,
              Белоснежку он повёл…
              	Белоснежка шла, не зная,
              	Что беда грозит лихая.
              	Стражник же угрюмо шёл,
              	От печали пряча взор.

Песня Стражника:

Стражник:   Ну за что напасть такая!
              Шутку жизнь со мной играя
              Непосильный груз дала –
              Душегубом нарекла!

              Видит Бог, что не смогу я
              Душу погубить живую!
              Меч на девочку поднять!
              Будь что будет – не бывать!

 		     Детка, слышишь, приказали
              Мне тебя в лесу убить!
              И серебряной монетой
              За злодейство заплатить!

              Но не бойся, нет, не трону
              Даже пальцем я тебя!
              Отпущу тебя, спасая,
              Словно доченьку любя! 

Белоснежка:    Что ж, спасибо, добрый стражник,
              Что не тронул ты меня.
              Никогда я не забуду,
              Буду помнить я тебя

Стражник:      Ты беги, беги родная,
              Тропку ты к жилью найди!
              И живи там бед не зная
              Ты от мачехи вдали!       

9. В ночном лесу:

Автор:          Уж смеркалось, в небе звёзды
              По над лесом уж зажглись.
              Лишь трещат в ветвях цикады,
              Звери в норы забрались.

Танец Белоснежки: «В ночном лесу» ( танцующие деревья).
Белоснежка засыпает под кустом.
Наступило утро. Белоснежка просыпается, её окружают птицы и звери.

10. Песня Белоснежки, зверей и птиц:

Белоснежка:     Ах, скажите, что мне делать
                  И куда же мне идти?
                  Где приют найти укромный,
                  Новый дом мне обрести!
Птица:           Ты не бойся, Белоснежка,
                  Тропку мы в лесу найдём!
Белочка: 	      И короткою дорогой
                  Тебя к дому приведём!

Птица:	     Лес, поверь нам, не угроза –
                 Лес, родной наш отчий дом!
Вместе:         Здесь заботливой семьёю
                 Очень дружно мы живём!

Звери и птицы приводят Белоснежку к маленькому домику.  

11. Песня Белоснежки:

Белоснежка:   Ах, какой чудесный домик!
                      Кто, скажите, в нём живёт?
                      Кто-то маленького роста -
                      Удивительный народ!

                     Видно маленькие дети
                      Без присмотра здесь живут!
                      Им прибраться помогу я,
                      Наведу порядок тут!

                      Сколько здесь немытых чашек,
                      Сколько грязного белья!
                      Ну-ка звери, заходите!
                      Мы поможем им, друзья!

(Звери и птицы помогают Белоснежке наводить порядок)

 Белоснежка:  Всю посуду перемыла,
                Вкусный суп в горшке сварила.
                А теперь пойду поспать…
                Где же мягкая кровать?

Белоснежка засыпает, звери и птицы удаляются.
Вдалеке раздаётся причудливая музыка, появляются Гномы.


12.Танец Гномов.

Гномы заходят в дом.

Док:          Что за чудо!
               Может выспался я худо!?
Простак:     Кто посуду всю помыл?
Соня:         И в горшочке суп сварил?!
Ворчун:      Кто хозяйничал без нас?
               Уж я дам ему сейчас! ( грозит кулаком )
Тихоня:       Подожди, Ворчун, не надо!
               Лучше спрячемся в засаду…
Чихун:        Всё же надо посмотреть! –
               Вдруг забрался к нам Медведь!
Весельчак:   Да!.. Медведь здесь всё помыл
               И в горшочке суп сварил… ( смеётся )
Док:          Хватит братцы, все за мной!
               Мы найдём, где здесь чужой!  

Белоснежка проснулась, потянулась и увидела гномов, которые попрятались кто где.

13.Сцена Белоснежки и Гномов. Песня Белоснежки.

Белоснежка:   Вы наверно здесь живёте?
                Верно из лесу идёте?
                Ты наверно Весельчак?
                Ты, скорей всего Простак!

                Ты, наверное, Тихоня?
                А вот он, быть может, Соня!?
                Это Док, а вот Ворчун. 
                (Чихун чихает: А-пчхи)
                Ты скорей всего Чихун!

Док:   	    Верно, все здесь и живут.
           	    А тебя-то как зовут?

Песня Белоснежки:
Белоснежка:   Называют Белоснежкой
                Люди добрые меня.
                Только выгнала из дома
                Злая мачеха, браня.

                Приказала, чтобы стражник
                Во сыром лесу сгубил.
                Только сжалился тот стражник
                И на волю отпустил.

                       Долго по лесу плутая,
                       Всё же тропку я нашла.
                       Вскоре, по лесу петляя, 
                       Она к дому привела.

                       Уж меня вы не гоните,
                       С добрым сердцем приютите!
                       Буду вам я помогать,
                       Суп варить, белье стирать.

Весельчак:    Будем все тебе мы рады!
                Век живи, не ждём награды!
Ворчун:       Если будешь ты готовить,
                Так и быть, - не буду спорить.

Белоснежка:   Да, конечно, ах, забыла!
                Я же суп для вас сварила!
                Не сидите на полу,
                Руки мойте, все к столу!

14. Танец: «Умывание Гномов» 

15. Песня Белоснежки и Гномов: 

Белоснежка:   Все умылись – молодцы!
                       Вот какие удальцы!
                       Хватит ложками стучать,
                       Буду суп вам наливать.
                       Станем жить мы день за днём
                       Я и Гномы ввосьмером.

Вместе:        Вместе не зачем скучать,
                Будем петь и танцевать!

Док:           Как же раньше нам пришлось –
                С Белоснежкой жили врозь.

Весельчак:    Больше нам не голодать!
                Будем петь и танцевать!

Соня:          А когда мы допоём,
                Мы тихонечко уснём…
                        Может ляжем мы в кровать…
                        Ах, как я хочу поспать

Весельчак:     Вместе  не зачем скучать,
                 Будем петь и танцевать!

Соня:           Лучше ляжем мы в кровать,
                 Ах, как я хочу поспать!                           

Белоснежка:    Ах, конечно, ну конечно,
                 Ну конечно нужно спать!
                 Безусловно, в это время
                 Отправляются в кровать!

Чихун:         Только где же  Белоснежку
                 На ночлег нам уложить?

Док:            Нам бы надо Белоснежке 
                 Свою спальню уступить! 

Ворчун:        Вот опять! От этих женщин
                 Неприятности одни!
                 Руки мой и спи в чулане…
                 Замечательные дни!.. 

Док:            Не ворчи! Нельзя принцессу
                 Спать в чулане положить!
                 Нужно нам из уваженья
                 Свою спальню уступить!
Гаснет свет.

16. Сцена в замке.

Придворная дама:   А тем временем царица
                    Своё зеркальце взяла,
                    Запершись в своих покоях,
                    Вновь вопрос свой задала.
Царица:    Кто прекрасней всех на свете,
             Дай мне зеркало ответ!
             Я желаю подтвержденья,
             Что меня прекрасней нет!

Зеркало:   Да, царица, ты прекрасна,
                Ты прекрасна, спору нет.
                Но боюсь, ты ждёшь напрасно, -
                Не обрадует ответ.
                   Всех красивей Белоснежка,
                   Что в глухом лесу живёт.
                   Приютили её Гномы,
                   Удивительный народ!

Царица:   Как ты смеешь мне перечить,
    Лицемерное стекло!  
    Как такое может статься?
    Это врёшь ты мне на зло!

Зеркало:  Не посмел твой верный стражник
     Меч на девочку поднять.
     Отпустил в лесу привольном
     Для себя приют искать.
        Долго по лесу плутая
        Белоснежка шла и шла…
        В доме маленьком у гномов
        Свой приют она нашла.

Царица:  Горе мне! Опять мерзавка
           Избежала злой судьбы!
           Где же книга колдовская?
           Нужно ведьминой воды.

           Этот сочный плод чудесный
           Страшным зельем напою,
           Одурманю сном безвестным,
           Заколдую, усыплю!

           Будет сон подобен смерти,
           Все решат, что умерла…
           Похоронят и забудут,
           Что такая здесь жила!..
           Может есть противоядье?
           Поцелуй любви спасёт!?
           Но случится это вряд ли 
           Это не произойдёт!

Танец: Колдовство Царицы 

(Царица надевает плащ, берёт клюку и корзину с яблоками, превращается в сгорбленную старуху и уходит искать в лесу Белоснежку.)

17. Песня и танец Гномов: 

Гномы:      Любим дружно мы работать,
              Мы весёлая семья!
              Добываем мы алмазы -
              Мы стараемся не зря!

Ворчун:      А пока нас здесь не будет,
              Никому не открывай!
              Ты сиди тихонько дома,
              Нас с работы поджидай.

Простак:     Все тебя мы очень любим,
Привязались всей душой.
Тихоня:      И была бы наша воля,
Не расстались бы с тобой!
Гномы уходят. Белоснежка протирает посуду, напевая:

18. Песня Белоснежки о Принце:

             Песенка моя лети, лети
             Словно ручеёк журчи, журчи.
             Сквозь волшебный лес 
             Лейся до небес!
             Музыкой любви
             Милого зови!

Мой прекрасный принц ко мне приди!
В тишине лесной меня найди!
Увези с собой в замок чудный свой,
Я в лесной глуши, милый, поспеши!

Звучит тревожная музыка, раздаётся стук в дверь. На пороге стоит сгорбленная старуха.

19. Сцена Старухи-Мачехи и Белоснежки.

Старуха:       Здравствуй милое дитя, 
  Очень долго я брела
  Отдыха не зная.

      Разреши мне в дом зайти
      Отдохнуть с дороги.
      Ломит спину у меня
      И устали ноги.

Белоснежка:   Да, конечно, заходите,
              Вы с дороги отдохните.
              Вот, поешьте пирожок,
              Приготовлю я чаёк.

Старуха:       Вот спасибо, добрый ангел,
              Я тебя благодарю!
              И в подарочек за это 
              Тебе яблочко дарю.

              Откуси его скорее
              И желанье загадай.
              Вскоре сбудется желанье, (в сторону)
              Попадёшь ты прямо в рай...

Белоснежка:   Я желаю, чтоб скорее
              Меня принц в лесу нашёл.
              Чтоб увёз меня в свой замок,
              К Алтарю меня повёл!

Надкусывает яблоко и падает. Старуха смеётся и уходит. Громыхает гром и сверкает молния. Птицы и звери возвращаются из леса домой, находят     Белоснежку, лежащую на скамье возле дома без чувств. 

20. Сцена возвращения Гномов.

Соловушка:   Белоснежка, Белоснежка, 
  Мы грибы в лесу нашли!
Белочка:       И сушёные коренья
  Для тебя мы принесли…

Ласточка летит сообщить Гномам о случившемся. Звучит тема Гномов. Гномы возвращаются с работы и находят Белоснежку бездыханной...

Песня Гномов:

Док:         Наша радость, Белоснежка,
                       Кто, скажи, тебя убил!?
                       Кто коварно зло задумав
                       Его тут же воплотил.

Ворчун:     Видно мачеха злодейка
                   В дом без нас крадясь пришла.
                   Плод отравленный коварно
                   Белоснежке принесла.

Чихун:       Милый ангел, как же будем
                        Жить теперь мы без тебя!
                        Как ты всё преобразила,
                        Будем помнить мы любя.

Ворчун:     Видно мачеха злодейка
                   В дом без нас крадясь пришла.
                   Плод отравленный коварно
                   Белоснежке принесла.

Весельчак:  Красоту твою девичью
                 Мы не в силах загубить.
                 И в земле сырой не будем
                 Тебя детка, хоронить.

Соня:       Надо сделать гроб хрустальный
                     И повесить под скалой.
                     Чтоб лежала как живая,
                     Поражая красотой.

Чихун:      Милый ангел, как же будем
                 Жить теперь мы без тебя!
                 Как ты всё преобразила,
                 Будем помнить мы любя.

Гаснет свет. Опускается занавес.

21. Сцена в лесу:

Песня Принца и Птицы:   

Принц:    Как то раз тебя я встретил
         Голос чудный услыхал.
         И с тех пор я сна не знаю,
         Свой покой я потерял.

         Образ твой запал мне в сердце,
         Я тебя всю жизнь искал,
         Но найдя однажды счастье
         Его тут же потерял...

         Птицы, звери и деревья
         Сослужите службу мне!
         Где искать мне Белоснежку
         В чужедальней стороне!?

Птица:    Милый Принц, тебе скажу я
      Белоснежку где искать.
      К ней дорогу покажу я,
      Путь не трудно показать!

      Будет этот путь не долог,
      Но печален и суров,
      Ведь в конце его последний
      Белоснежку принял кров...

      Спит она в гробу хрустальном,
      Как и прежде хороша.
      Лишь к тебе всегда стремилась
      Её добрая душа.

22. Песня Принца: 

           Нет! Не может быть, так долго
       Я любовь свою искал,
       Но по воле рока тут же
       Своё счастье потерял!   
          Как она свежа, прекрасна,
          Будто сон её сковал
               Будто ветер в небе ясном
               Сном её околдовал.
           Только я спешил напрасно!
           Плачьте тучи, ветер дуй!
           Пусть коснётся губ прекрасных
           Мой прощальный поцелуй!

Принц целует Белоснежку, она оживает. 
(Звучит нежная мелодия пробуждения)




23. Заключительная песня:

Белоснежка:   Песенка моя, лети, лети,
                Словно ручеёк журчи, журчи

Принц:        Сквозь волшебный лес лейся до небес,
                Путнику в ночи звёздочкой свети.

Белоснежка:   Вереницей пусть летят года,
  		   Друга не забудем никогда!

Принц:        Долго будем жить и всю жизнь любить,
                Будем свет сердец людям мы дарить.

Отец:          В сказку отвори смелее дверь.
      		    В чудо волшебства всё же ты поверь!

Королева:     Станет мир сильней, станет путь светлей,
                Если будешь ты чуточку добрей!

Стражник:     Вереницей пусть летят года,
Птица:         Друга не забудем никогда!
                Долго будем жить и всю жизнь любить,
 		    Будем свет сердец людям мы дарить.

                                                           Конец

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Вадим Рощин, Елена Карамушка
_СОН ДОЖДЯ
или
НОВЫЕ
ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ_музыкальный дискоспектакль
Сценарий и песни из мюзикла


Сцена 1 Звучит песня (1 +/- 11 СОН ДОЖДЯ), на сцене — танец: дети в костюмах бабочек.

Сцена 2  Дети-"бабочки "убегают со сцены, на сцене по¬является Мышка и, напевая песенку (2 +/- 12  ПЕСНЯ МЫШКИ 1ч) деловито смахивает пыль с манекенов.

Сцена 3 На сцене появляется Принц, он тихонько подходит к Мышке.
ПРИНЦ Тетушка Мышь...
МЫШКА Ой, кто это тут?!
ПРИНЦ Пожалуйста, тише, тетушка Мышь...
МЫШКА Принц?! Маленький Эльф?! Как ты здесь оказался?!
ПРИНЦ Я долго искал Дюймовочку и, нако¬нец, нашел ее, но теперь я не знаю, как мне быть, ведь Лягушка...
МЫШКА Тише, маленький Принц... Тебя здесь никто не видел?..
ПРИНЦ Нет, никто... Хотя это не имеет зна¬чения... Ведь если Лягушка не отпустит ее..
МЫШКА Ну, ну, не надо, не отчаивайся, маленький Принц. Ты же всегда был таким веселым и находчивым... Мы обязательно что-нибудь придумаем...
ИРИНЦ Но как мы поможем Дюймовочке?..
МЫШКА Знаешь, кажется, я кое-что приду¬мала... И, надеюсь, что все будет хорошо... А теперь прячься, слышишь, начинается презентация Дома Моделей,..

Сцена 4. Принц прячется, Мышка поправляет платье, чепчик и становится в сторонку. На сцену вы¬ходят Мадам Жабэ, Федя, Жук и Крот. Звучит песня (3 +/- 13 ПЕСНЯ ЖУКА), танец презентации. После песни и танца все шумно уходят со сцены, слышны голоса: 
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Какой бомонд!.. Весь цвет нашего болота!..
ФЕДЯ  Дом Моделей — это хорошо, но, глав¬ное — квазино!.. 
ЖУК   Какие чудесные модельки собрались на эту презентацию!..
МЫIIIКА Красота, просто чудо, как красиво!..   
КРОТ Ну, теперь дела, верно, пойдут на лад!..

Сцена 5 Когда все ушли, на сцене осталась только Дюймовочка, она присела у авансцены и запела песню 
(4 +/- 14 ПЕСНЯ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ).
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА: Все было так хорошо, пока не появилась эта противная Лягушка и ее Дом Моделей... Я жила в красивой кувшин¬ке и дружила с самым прекрасным Принцем, мы играли с ним, и нам было так весело вместе!.. А теперь... А теперь красивое, чуд¬ное озеро превратилось в огромное болото, где всем заправляют Лягушка, старый Крот и этот лягушачий сынок... Где же ты, мой добрый Принц?! Я так скучаю по тебе!..

Сцена 6  За сценой слышатся голоса, Дюймовочка вскакивает и оглядывается.
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Ой, кто-то идет...Я лучше спрячусь... Дюймовочка прячется за одним из манекенов,
которые стоят сцене.
На сцену выходит мадам Жабэ, следом за ним с сачком для ловли бабочек, вприпрыжку бежит лягушонок Федя.
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ (	КАК бы продолжая разговор) И все пойдет как по маслу!.. Эта старая калоша Крот... (оглядывается по сторонам и продолжает, но уже громче) До чего же он мил!.. Так вот, наше совместное предпри¬ятие, наш Дом Моделей, будет процветать!.. Это вам не какой-то там Кардан... Пардон, Карден... Да, это почище будет!.. Шарман!..
ФЕДЯ  И в свой карман... Крот и так богат, он даже фамилию свою, знаешь, как пишет?.. Кротфеллер!
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Догадливый ты мой, красавёц! Конечно же, и мы не хуже... Теперь вот тебя женим, и - порядок!.. Я тебе, Фе¬денька, такую невесту украла!.. Увидишь — об...квакаешься!.. Ее главным администра¬тором пристроим, а ты будешь моим первым заместителем... Но зато по общим вопро¬сам!.. Ну, конечно, есть красавицы и побо¬гаче, но так ведь они все бестолковые, а в Дюймовочке есть какая-то загадка, даже мне не понятно какая!.. Да, Феденька, ска¬жу тебе честно, рядом с Дюймовочкой ты будешь выглядеть очень достойно!.. Я-то знаю, что я делаю!.. 
Мадам Жабэ поет песню (5 +/- 15 ПЕСНЯ МАДАМ ЖАБЭ).
ФЕДЯ Я хочу вот что Вам сказать, маменька, разве это будет правильно, если я буду всего лишь Вашим первым заместителем?..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Хорошо... Ты будешь не первым заместителем...
ФЕДЯ Вот это правильно!..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Ты будешь вторым замести¬телем или даже третьим!..
ФЕДЯ  Да как же это так?! Вы не можете назначить меня, меня!.. Вторым или даже третьим заместителем!..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Я все могу!.. И ты, Феде¬нька, это знаешь... Из тебя такой же руко¬водитель, как из веника пальма... Но есть в тебе маленький талант...
ФЕДЯ Правда?! И какой же?! Ну, скажите, маменька, какой?!
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Ты, Феденька, можешь ге¬ниально путать мысли, за что и дорог, так вот, ты можешь так запутать собеседника, что он забудет, о чем думает!..
ФЕДЯ Разве?.. Я всегда считал, что Вы и только Вы можете делать это мастерски... Значит, я ошибался, да?..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Нет, ты не ошибался... Но мне нужен помощник... А кому я могу до¬верить это дело?.. Только тебе, уважаемый Феденька!..
ФЕДЯ Да, это правда... Эх, и проведем же мы Крота, вот повеселимся!..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Крот не так глуп, как ка¬жется... Провести его не так-то просто... Вот поэтому нам и нужна Дюймовочка, она умна, а если она будет с нами, то легко справимся с Кротом, и все его капиталы будут нашими...

Сцена 7 СЛЫШНО, как Дюймовочка чихает. Мадам Жабэ и Федя переглядываются.
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Будь здоров, Федя!..
ФЕДЯ Я не чихал вовсе...
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Кто это туг?
Мадам Жабэ и Федя обходят манекены и вытаскивают из укрытия Дюймовочку. Мадам Жабэ хватает ее за ухо и тянет на авансцену.
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Ах, это ты, девчонка, под¬слушиваешь!?
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Я не подслушиваю, отпу¬стите меня, я хочу домой!..
ФЕДЯ Да отпустите же Вы ее, что же это Вы в самом деле — держите мою невесту за ухо... Вы совсем забываете, что она моя невеста, и совсем незачем держать ее вот этак...
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Ах, простите, ну, что Вы (сдувает пылинку с Дюймовочки). Я и в мыс¬лях не держу обижать такую прелестницу.. (толкает Дюймовочку к Феде) Ну, вы тут пообщайтесь, а я пойду по делам фирмы...

Сцена 8 Мадам Жабэ, напевая, уходит, Дюймовочка стоит в нерешительности. Федя берет в руки  сачок, как гитару и начинает вытанцовывать вокруг Дюймовочки. Звучит песня (6 +/- 16  ПЕСНЯ ФЕДИ).
ФЕДЯ И мы с тобой, понимаешь, будем пер¬выми богачами во всем нашем славнень¬ком болоте!
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Но я вовсе не хочу выхо¬дить за Вас замуж...
ФЕДЯ А кто тебя спрашивает?.. Не хочешь — не выходи... Самое главное, что мадам Жабэ хочет, чтобы я женился на тебе...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Я люблю Принца... А Вы мне совсем не нравитесь...
ФЕДЯ Послушай, девчонка, ты можешь лю¬бить кого угодно, но женюсь то на тебе я... Так что, поменьше выкрутасов и побольше шарма... А, главное — улыбайся, если ты будешь все время улыбаться, то всем будет казаться, что ты дурочка, ведь ты не можешь быть умнее меня...
ДЮЙМОВОЧ КА Я не хочу улыбаться...
ФЕДЯ Я попрошу Жука, чтобы он тебя рас¬смешил... Или нет, мы нарисуем тебе улыб¬ку губной помадой...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Я сотру эту помаду...
ФЕДЯ А тогда мы нарисуем еще, но уже мас¬ляной краской...
Д Ю Й М О В О Ч К А  Вы всегда такой злой?..
ФЕДЯ Я не злой, я справедливый... Я пойду в квазино, а ты прикинь, какое платье из новой квалекции тебе больше всего по вку¬су для нашего торжества... Хотя я уже пробовал их на вкус — они все безвкусные...

Сцена 9  Федя уходит со сцены. Дюймовочка присаживается на качели, обвитые лианами, и тихонь¬ко покачивается.
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Нх как же мне быть?.. Как мне обмануть Лягушку?.. Кто мне подскажет?.. Звучит песня ( 7 +/- 17 ПЕСНЯ-ДИАЛОГ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ И ПРИНЦА).

Сцена 10
На сцене появляется Принц.  Он в длинном плаще с капюшоном. Дюймовочка не замечает Принца. Он подходит к ней и прикасается к ее плечу. Дюймовочка вздрагивает и отшатыва¬ется от него. Принц прикладывает палец к гу¬бам, откидывает капюшон и поет. 
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА  Милый Принц!.. Это ты!.. Я так ждала тебя!.. Я верила, что ты придешь ко мне!., 
ПРИНЦ Я знаю, милая Дюймовочка... Поверь, что все будет хорошо... А поможет тебе в этом тетушка Мышь. ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Что ты, ведь она работа¬ет у Лягушки!.. 
ПРИНЦ Ну и что, на самом деле она очень добрая Мышка... 
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Я не знаю, получится ли у нее это, ведь Лягушка не отпускает меня ни на шаг от себя... 
ПРИНЦ Обещаю тебе, что все будет хорошо, а пока мне нужно идти... Не скучай, милая Дюймовочка... И верь мне...
Принц набрасывает капюшон и уходит со сцены. Дюймовочка встает с качелей и прислушивается.	,
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Кажется, Крот пожаловал, я лучше пойду...	

Сцена 11
Дюймовочка уходит. Па сцену, элегантно помахивая тросточкой, выходит Крот. Звучит песня (8 +/- 18  ПЕСНЯ КРОТА).
Крот заметно нервничает, то и дело огля¬дывается.
КРОТ  Где же этот прохвост Жук?.. Ну, да лад¬но, подожду.. Хорошо, когда все отлично... И какой выгодный договор с соседним по¬лем!.. У них там видите ли, неурожай, зато у меня всегда полны закрома!.. Я им — пше¬ничку, а они мне — кукурузу... Бартер... А кукурузу мы тоже выгодно продадим!.. Аи, да я!..

Сцена 12
На сцене появляется Жук. Он бегает, суе¬тится вокруг Крота, размахивая пиджаком, как крыльями.
ЖУК Тысячу раз извиняюсь, шеф!.. Зажуж-жался на переговорах!.. Колорадские жуки, янки, не очень сговорчивый народ, но Вы же меня знаете!.. Мы толком все обжужжа-ли и пришли к нужному консенсусу... Но, кузнечики, этот китайский деликатес, обе¬щали нам банкет, а все-таки сослались на экономическое положение в своем болоте и ограничились каким-то сеном... 
КРОТ Хватит жужжать, перейдем к делу... Ты знаешь, что мадам Жабэ собирается женить своего лягушонка на такой очаровательной, милой, удивительной Дюймовочке?.. Ведь она — это чистейшей воды бриллиант, с которым не сравнится все мое богатство!.. Скромная, красивая и загадочная!.. Да уж... Ну, ладно, ты знаешь об этом?.. 
ЖУК Да, я что-то слышал об этом...
КРОТ Хорошо... Я бы тоже не прочь женить¬ся... Понимаешь?..
ЖУК Понимаю... С Вашими миллионами Вы можете взять в жены любую красавицу..
КРОТ Так я и хочу это сделать...
ЖУК И кто же этп счастливая?..
.КРОТ Дюймовочка, кто же еще, идиот?!
ЖУК Но, позвольте, ведь она выходит замуж за Федьку...
КРОТ Это кто сказал?..
ЖУК Ну, да, вот только что, я сам слышал...
КРОТ Забудь об этом...
ЖУК Я — пожалуйста, но ведь Вы партнеры с мадам Жабэ...
КРОТ Одно другому не мешает... Мы парт¬неры по бизнесу, а не по личным делам... И потом, если бы не мой уставный капитал, то никакого Дома Моделей и не было бы... Так что, понимаешь, жениться нужно мне, а Федя подождет...
ЖУК И как вы себе это представляете?..
КРОТ Очень даже просто, ты приведешь ко мне Дюймовочку, мы с ней поженимся и поедем в свадебное путешествие куда-ни¬будь? скажем, на соседнее поле...
ЖУК Вы, конечно, Крот авторитетный, но как же я приведу к Вам Дюймовочку, когда за ней постоянно присматривает Мышь?..
КРОТ Мешок отборного зерна и вопрос бу¬дет решен положительно, а ты за успех всего дела получишь свободный вход на новую рисовую плантацию, там тебе будет, где развернуться...
ЖУК Так я же и не отказываюсь, какой раз¬говор?!
КРОТ Ну, так-то лучше, отправляйся...
ЖУК Мы все сделаем в лучшем виде!..

Сцена 13.
Жук убегает со сцены, Крот еще некоторое время радостно прохаживается туда-сюда.
КРОТ Ничего, Жук справится с этим делом, я уверен... Пойду, прогуляюсь...
Крот, напевая, уходит со сцены. На сцене появляется Мышка.

Сцена 14.
Звучит песня (9 +/- 19 ПЕСНЯ МЫШКИ  2ч.)  Мышка заканчивает уборку и оглядывается по сторонам.
М Ы Ш КА Дюймовочка, где ты?.. 
На сцене появляется Дюймовочка.

Сцена 15
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА  Я здесь, тетушка Мышь... 
МЫШКА Ну, вот и славно, вот и хорошо, моя милая... А почему ты такая невеселая?.. Что такое, крошка? 
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Вы же знаете, тетушка Мышь, что мадам Жабэ хочет выдать меня замуж за своего сына...
М Ы Ш КА Знаю, девочка, только ты не вол¬нуйся, обещаю тебе, что этого не будет... 
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Вы не шутите, тетушка Мышь?.. 
МЫШКА  Не шучу, милая Дюймовочка, я все сделаю так, чтобы вы с Принцем были вместе...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Какая Вы хорошая, те¬тушка Мышь!..
МЫШКА А теперь иди, кажется сюда нап¬равляется Жук... 
Дюймовочка уходит со сцены, на сцене появляется Жук

Сцена 16
ЖУК Все ворчишь, старая сковородка?..
МЫШКА Да уж куда нам до вашего жужжа¬ния?!
ЖУК  Ну, ладно, ладно... Есть дело... Я хочу предложить тебе выгодную сделку — ты приводишь Дюймовочку к Кроту и получа¬ешь за это мешок, подумай только, — целый мешок отборной пшеницы... Естественно, все это делает втайне от мадам Жабэ... Ну, как предложеньице?..
МЫШКА Заманчиво... Только у меня есть встречное предложеньице, я отдаю тебе этот мешок отборной пшеницы, Крот платит тебе, соответственно, тоже, а Дюймо¬вочку ты отдаешь мне
ЖУК А за что же тогда Крот будет мне пла¬тить?.. На ком он жениться-то будет?.. Что-то я не понимаю...
М Ы Ш КА  А ты ничего не замечал?..
ЖУК Как-то не приходилось, а что?.. .   
МЫШКА Как это что?! Да я же ведь люблю Кротика давно и прочно!.. Только любовь моя тайная, он о ней не догадывается...
ЖУК А если догадается?..
МЫШКА А если догадается, то обрадуется...
ЖУК  Шутишь...
МЫШКА Правду говорю тебе... Да еще представь себе, если я выйду замуж за Крота, то ты будешь свободно входить на любое его поле... Вот где простор, а?...
ЖУК Вообще-то заманчиво, конечно.. А ну, как он догадается, что ты не Дюймовочка?.. Что тогда будет?..
М Ы Ш К А Я тебя прикрою, ты меня знаешь... Или я не выгораживала тебя перед мадам Жабэ, когда ты ухаживал за ее модельками-стрекозами?... То-то и оно...
ЖУК Ладно, договорились... Значит так, я похищаю Дюймовочку из болота и передаю тебе, а тебя привожу к Кроту вместо нее... А что мы скажем мадам Жабэ?..
МЫШ КА Ничего не скажем... Когда я выйду замуж за крота, я не обязана буду отчиты¬ваться перед ней...
ЖУК Договорились...Ну, я пошел...Ну, ты хитрая!.. 
Жук уходит со сцены, на сцене появляются мадам Жабэ и Федя.

Сцена 17
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Все ли готово для торже¬ства?..
МЫШКА Абсолютно все, мадам Жабэ...
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Это хорошо... Сходи-ка, Мышка, погляди, что там делает Дюймо¬вочка и как она готовится к торжеству...
МЫШ КА Слушаюсь, мадам Жабэ... 
Мышка уходит со сцены.
ФЕДЯ А может не стоит возиться с этой Дюймовочкой?.. Зачем она нам нужна?... И тряпки эти... Они даже не вкусные... 
Федя отрывает кусочек от платья на мане¬кене, жует и плюется.
 ФЕДЯ Совершенно не вкусные!.. Для чего они нам нужны, а?..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Ах, ты какой привередли¬вый!.. А пожрать ты вкусно любишь?! А по¬пить?! А одеться?! А на балалайке своей день и ночь бренчать?! Да за моими моделъками ухлестывать?! А в квабак ходить?! Л в квази-но?! Помалкивай лучше, ты меня понял?! 
ФЕДЯ Конечно понял, что Вы, уж и пошу¬тить нельзя...
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Вот так-то лучше!.. 
Мадам Жабэ и Федя уходят со сцены.

Сцена 18
На сцене — полутьма, с разных сторон про¬бираются Жук и Мышка, они сталкиваются друг с другом возле авансцены и отскакивают в разные стороны.
ЖУК Хорошо, наконец-то, где ты ходишь?.. 
М Ы Ш КА Все в порядке?.. 
ЖУК Как договорились... Дюймовочка в на¬дежном месте... Крот сейчас прибудет... 
М Ы Ш КА Ну, так я в тебе и не сомневалась...

Сцена 19
На сцене появляется Крот 
КРОТ Темновато тут что-то... Докладывай обстановку, Жук...
ЖУК Все сделано в лучшем виде, шеф... Имею честь представить Вам милую Дюймовочку. 
КРОТ Так-так-так, поглядим, так сказать, товарчик. . Подойди-ка сюда, прелестница... Я всегда проверяю товар на ощупь...
Мышка подходит к Кроту, Крот начинает ощупывать ее. 
КРОТ Полновата ты несколько, наверно ешь много...
МЫIIIКА Ну, что Вы, милый Крот, я ем сов¬сем немножко...
КРОТ Это меня радует... Скажи-ка ты мне, Жук, а отчего это она такая большая?.. Вроде бы та была поменьше...
ЖУК Какая та, шеф?.. Это она и есть... Пони¬маете, шеф, мадам Жабэ нарядила ее в новое платье супер-фасона, ну, чтобы она выглядела соответственно Феде...
КРОТ А-а-а, тогда понятно... Что ж, такты и ходи в этом наряде, зато всегда будешь казаться сытой, а то судачат тут всякие, что будто бы я жадный... А какой я жадный, я просто экономный...
ЖУК Понятно, какой же Вы жадный, шеф?.. Вы самый щедрый Крот, щедрость Ваша не знает границ...
КРОТ Это уж точно... А ты, милая, хочешь за меня замуж?..
МЫШКА Мечтаю...
КРОТ Решено, женюсь на тебе...
МЫШКА Спасибо Вам, Вы такой благород¬ный, просто чудо!..
КРОТ Да, я такой... Так что же, сейчас под¬пишем брачный контракт и поженимся...
МЫШКА Какая я счастливая!.. Я подарю Вам такой поцелуй, который Вы никогда не забудете!.. 
КРОТ Прошу Вас, пойдемте подписывать брачный контракт...
Жук, Мышка и Крот уходят со сцены.

Сцена 20 На сцене появляются Дюймовочка и Принц
ПРИНЦ Ну, вот, милая Дюймовочка, мы и вместе... Мы уедем с тобой в мою сказоч¬ную страну... Мы будем счастливы...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА А где находится твоя волшебная страна?..
ПРИНЦ За широкими морями, за высокими горами находится волшебная страна эльфов, там всегда тепло, бабочки порхают с цветка на цветок, и мы с тобой будем наслаждать¬ся этой красотой...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА А Крот не доберется туда?..
ПРИНЦ Нет, милая Дюймовочка, Крот не доберется туда, злым и жадным не попасть туда, а все жители волшебной страны доб¬рые и приветливые...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Как хорошо, что на свете есть такие страны!..
Слышится шум, Дюймовочка и Принц прячу¬тся, на сцене появляются мадам Жабэ и Федя.

Сцена 21
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Мерзавцы!..Ну, я им по¬кажу!.. И эта Мышь тоже хороша!.. Прово¬ронила эту девчонку!..
ФЕДЯ Подумаешь!.. Сбежала Дюймовочка!.. Ведь, как много девушек хороших!.. 
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Нет уж, ты женись только на Дюймовочке!.. Как я скажу, так и будет!.. 
ФЕДЯ Ну, что же, я согласен с Вами... 
МАДАМ  ЖАБЭ  Вот так-то лучше... А то расквакался тут... Мы обязательно отыщем эту девчонку... Слушай меня и все будет нормально!..

Сцена 22
КРОТ Спешу уведомить вас, уважаемые, что я женился на Дюймовочке...
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Как это так?! И где она, эта девчонка?! А?!
КРОТ Как это где?! Вот же она, рядом со мной!
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Что?! Какая же это Дюй¬мовочка, это же Мышь!..
КРОТ Да ладно Вам, я не настолько глуп, чтобы не отличить Мышь от Дюймовочки!..
ФЕДЯ Вы что, дядя, морковки объелись?! Это же наша работница, Мышь, точно Вам говорю!..
КРОТ Ну, хватит, скажи им, милая, что ты и есть Дюймовочка...
М Ы Ш КА Да, я действительно...
КРОТ Ну, вот, видите, я же вам говорил...
МЫШКА Да, я действительно Мышь... И очень счастлива, что вышла замуж за Крота...
КРОТ Что?.. Как Вы изволили выразится?.. Вы — Мышь?..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Понял, старый дурень...
ЖУК Дамы и госиода, это маленькое недо¬разумение!..
КРОТ Тогда я не женился...
МЫШКА Ну, уж нет, милый, а брачный контракт кто подписывал?.. Женился, еще как женился!..
МАДАМ ЖАБЭ Это вы с Жуком все под¬строили...
Все начинают гоняться друг за другом, начи¬нается свалка, в центре всего этого Крот, который отбивается от них тростью.
КРОТ Да перестаньте же вы в самом деле... Хорошо, хорошо, хорошо, я женился на Мыши, пусть будет Мышь, только перестаньте крутиться вокруг меня!.. 
Все убегают за кулисы, на сцене остается Мышка. На сцене появляются Дюймовочка и Принц, Мышка подходит к ним и обнимает их за плечи.
М Ы ШКА Ну, вот, милые детки, все хорошо закончилось... Вы вместе, а это самое глав¬ное... Ваша любовь победила все преграды на вашем пути...
ДЮЙМОВОЧКА Спасибо вам, тетушка Мышь, мы очень благодарны Вам...
ПРИНЦ Давайте все вместе поедем в нашу волшебную страну...
МЫШКА Да куда же я поеду?... Ведь я все-таки надеюсь, что перевоспитаю своего Крота... Надеюсь, что я с этим справлюсь... Ведь и вы, детки, научили меня верить в лю¬бовь и в то, что настоящая любовь одолеет все трудности!.. Спасибо вам, дорогие мои!.. 
Все персонажи выходят на сцену и поют песню (10 +/- 20  МЕЧТА).

==== ЗАНАВЕС ====

----------

Римара (17.01.2022)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Тексты песен из мюзикла «СОН ДОЖДЯ
ИЛИ НОВЫЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ»


СОН ДОЖДЯ (1 +/- 11)

Капля за каплей, дождь по стеклу, 
Не торопясь, струится, 
Ночь караулит серую мглу, 
Звездам совсем не спится, 
Кажется, словно в причудливом сне, 
Это все происходит, 
Через дожди снова ко мне, 
Сказочный принц приходит!.
.
ПРИПЕВ
Сон дождя, 
Шум ветров, 
Перекресток миров, 
Нас соединяет вновь и вновь!.. 
Свет луны, 
Тонкий луч,
К нам спешит из-за туч, 
Чтобы снова подарить любовь!..

Ну а когда наступает рассвет, 
Дождь мне ветвями машет, 
Знает он мой самый главный секрет, 
И никому не скажет, 
Снова дороги ведут за собой, 
Снова спешим к рассвету,
И согревает теплом любовь, 
Маленькую планету!..

ПРИПЕВ 2 раза

ПЕСНЯ МЫШКИ (2 +/- 12)  часть 1

Я хозяйка полевая, 
Свое дело твердо знаю, 
Накормлю и напою, 
Песенку веселую спою!.. 
И отборную пшеницу 
Соберу я по крупице, 
Каши вкусной наварю, 
Я вам правду говорю!..

ПРИПЕВ:
Мышка бегает проворно, 
В поле собирает зерна, 
Про запас в сундук кладет, 
Снова во поле идет!..

ПЕСНЯ ЖУКА (3 +/- 13)

Нам приятно очень видеть всех вас здесь,
Как давно мы песен вам не пели, 
Но теперь, конечно, повод крепкий есть, 
Представляем новый Дом Моделей!..
И все звезды соберутся
От модельного искусства,
Модельер — всегда приличная работа,
И проявят интересы
Заграничные принцессы
К достижениям великого болота!..

Ну, а если кто-то не уверен в том,
Что в болоте есть благополучье,
Или не понравится наш модельный дом,
Пусть попробует построить лучше!..
Спорить с ними мы не станем,
Купим все и все достанем,
Что нам спорить с теми, кто не понимает?!
Есть у нас свои привычки,
Есть певцы, и есть певички,
И болото наше славно процветает!..

Для богатых, важных, деловых персон, 
Предоставим все, что пожелают, 
— Казино и танцы, ресторан, салон,
— Все нас знают, любят, уважают!..
Приходите, приезжайте,
Прилетайте, зажжужайте,
Будем вместе веселиться, вы поверьте,
Встретим вас гостеприимно,
Ведь у нас любовь взаимна,
И для вас всегда открыты наши двери!..

ПЕСНЯ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ (4 +/- 14)

Маленькую девчонку Дюймовочкой все зовут, 
Голос имеет звонкий, 
Любит тепло, уют...
Но иногда скучает, 
Дружбе своей верна, 
Нежно кувшинку качает,
Сказочная страна!..

ПРИПЕВ:
Там веселится лето, 
Или тоскует дождь, 
Сказочный принц мой, где ты?!
—Верю, что ты придешь... 
Звездочка в небе ясном 
Счастье подарит нам, 
Добрая и прекрасная, 
Сказочная страна!..

Солнышко светит ласково, 
Счастья цветок цветет, 
Все говорят, что в сказках 
Нет никаких забот... 
Но все не так-то просто, 
Вы уж поверьте мне, 
Множество есть вопросов, 
В сказочной этой стране!..

ПРИПЕВ 2 раза

ПЕСНЯ МАДАМ ЖАБЭ (5 +/- 15)

Я лучше всех пляшу "канкан", 
Но он не нужен мне, 
И мне милей мой балаган, 
В болотной стороне, 
Там, ква-ква, я выстрою, 
Свой модельный цех, 
Люблю в делах я быстрый, 
Чтоб был всегда успех!..

ПРИПЕВ:
Удача очень мне нужна,
И вся болотная страна,
Пусть богатеет и цветет,
Я так хочу, я так хочу, я так хочу,
— вот так-то вот!..

Лучше всех духов всегда, —
Вы поверьте мне, —
Наша из болот вода,
В дорогой цене,
Из новейших штучек есть,.
"Квакен" номер три,
В общем, всех не перечесть,
Что ни говори!..	

ПРИПЕВ 

Стрекозы лезут напролом, —
Дурацкий у них вкус,
И пусть мотает старый сом,
Себе на длинный ус,
Швейцаром главным станет он,
Кувшинок и болот,
Пусть будет лучшим наш салон,
И нет других забот!..

ПРИПЕВ 2 раза

ПЕСНЯ ФЕДИ (6 +/- 16)
Я самый лучший из ква-квавалеров, 
И равных мне во всем болоте нет, 
Я не решаю сложные примеры, 
И на задачки не ищу ответ!.. 

Ведь все давно написано, прочитано, рассказано,
Люблю я веселиться всю ночь и целый день, 
И мастер я на шуточки на самые, на разные, 
Я весел и находчив и мне трудиться лень!..

Пусть кто-то поработает,
Потрудится пусть кто-то, 
На благо величайшего и славного болота!.. 
А я без всяких дел отлично обойдусь, 
Дюймовочка, мечта моя, я на тебе женюсь!..

ПЕСНЯ-ДИАЛОГ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ И ПРИНЦА (7 +/- 17)

ДЮЙМОВОЧКА:
Милый Принц, ну, где же ты?.. 
Где же вы, мои мечты?.. 
Как лелеяла я вас, 
Каждый день и каждый час!.. 
Озеро веселых грез, 
Было это все всерьез, 
Или все приснилось мне, 
В радостном и добром сне?!

ПРИНЦ:
Милая девочка, ты не волнуйся, 
Все-таки больше на свете добра, 
Счастье и радость, конечно, вернутся, 
Верь, что настанет такая пора!.. 
Знаешь, Дюймовочка, все не напрасно, 
Ветер разгонит множество туч, 
И засияет светлый, прекрасный, 
Теплый и радостный солнечный луч"

ПЕСНЯ КРОТА (8 +/- 18)
Как хорошо богатым быть 
И кем-нибудь руководить, 
Везде порядок, чистота, 
И слушаются все Крота! 
И слушаются все Крота! 

Советы просто не даю, 
Я их за деньги продаю, 
Я старый и богатый Крот, 
Не знаю никаких забот!.. 
Не знаю никаких забот!..

А вы не говорите лишних слов, 
Я все подряд купить готов, 
Я все подряд готов купить, 
Сказал я, 
Значит, так и быть!..

ПЕСНЯ МЫШКИ  (9 +/- 19)  часть 2

Никогда не унываю, 
Пыль со столика сдуваю, 
Я порядок навожу, 
За порядком я гляжу!.. 
Хоть ворчит сердитый Крот, 
Мышка песенку поет, 
Мышка вовсе не скучает, 
И что надо замечает!..

ПРИПЕВ:
Мышка бегает проворно, 
В поле собирает зерна, 
Про запас в сундук кладет, 
Снова во поле идет!..

МЕЧТА (10 +/- 20)
Падает с неба звезда, — куда?! 
Не уместить их в руке, 
Отражает звезды вода, 
В маленькой горной реке!.. 
Звезд этих в небе хватит на всех, 
Только мне много не надо, 
Пусть небольшой, но все же успех, 
Лучшею будет наградой!..

ПРИПЕВ:
Светит звезда, смотрит в окно, 
Чью-то мечту лелея, 
Ну, а я, ну, а я все равно, 
Верю, люблю, надеюсь!..

Ну, и конечно, бывает порой, 
Кажется все тоскливым, 
Все-таки верь, что пройдет стороной, 
Облако дней дождливых!.. 
Ветер разгонит серые тучи, 
Станет светло и, значит, 
Верь, дорогой, в самое лучшее, 
Не сомневайся в удаче!..

ПРИПЕВ 3 раза

<>  <>  <>  <>  <>  <>  <>  <>  <>  <> <>

----------

Римара (17.01.2022)

----------


## clever_35

Новогодний музыкальный спектакль "новогодние приключения Лентяя да Лодыря". Для детей младшего и среднего школьного возраста.Музыку подбирала сама, надеюсь вам понравится. Сама ставлю уже второй раз, артистам и зрителям очень нравится.  В конце поздравление с новым Годом.

Спектакль «Про Лентяя и Лодыря».
Авторы: Л.Н. Яровая, О.Е. Жиренко, Л.Е. Барылкина, Л.А. Обухова. Дополнила Шевцова Г.А.

Действующие лица: Дед Мороз, внучка Снегурочка, Лодырь, Лентяй, пес, кот, Баба Яга.

( звучит русская народная музыка, на ее фоне зазывальная  ярмарочная потешка 
	Эй, гости, господа, пожалуйте сюда .
	Гости Московские, провинциальные,
	Жители ближние и дальние!
	Проходите, проходите, 
	Вам историю расскажем, представление покажем!»
Звучит фонограмма. Под народную музыку звучит текст за кулисами)

		1 картина

В одном дремучем лесу, недалеко от нашего города, в покосившейся избушке жили  Лентяй да Лодырь, а с ними пес и кот. 
(потягиваясь, входят  Лентяй  и Лодырь, садятся на лавку, громко зевают, начинают играть в карты). Были они родные братья и выросли в хорошей, работящей семье, но до того оказались ленивы и нерадивы, что выгнали их из деревни, и пошли они куда глаза глядят. Нашли в лесу заброшенную избушку, да в ней и поселились. Жить беднягам было очень тяжело. Хорошо еще пес и кот выручали – то рыбки наловят, то картошки нароют.
(входят пес и кот с совком и веником).

Пес: 	Хозяева, а хозяева!  Хватит на печи лежать!

Кот:	Бока пролежите, увальни!

Лодырь:	(бросает в пса валенок) Где это вы шлялись целый день?

Лентяй:	Идите нам пятки чесать да сказки сказывать!

Кот		Эх, жизнь наша разнесчастная! Мы не плотники, не охотники! У двух  
		Лодырей мы работники! (песня кота и пса)

Пес:	Как возьмусь кусать за  пятки – побежите без оглядки! (рычит)

Кот:	Кочергой бы вас да веником, распроклятые бездельники!

Пес:	У добрых людей всего к зиме припасено – и  солений, и варений, и дров, и 
		Добрых слов! А с вами и лапы протянешь. (кот метет избу).

Лентяй:	(берет балалайку, поет под фонограмму  ( Бандурина) частушку).
		Я бы стал бы новым русским, 
		Если б только с лавки встал.
		Мне лежать на лавке грустно,
		Но уж больно я устал.

Лодырь: 	(поет)
		Ах, каким бы мне манером
		Сразу сделаться примером?
		Выбирай меня, ребята,
		Ну, хотя бы в депутаты.

Кот:   	Тебя не то, что в депутаты, тебя даже пугалом огородным не выберут!

Лентяй:	Чаек выпили, картошку съели, последние дрова в печке догарают…
		Что делать-то будем, братец?

Лодырь:	Что делать? Что делать? Давай кошку с собакой съедим!

Кот:	Хозяева, вы что, совсем озверели?

Пес:	Бежим-ка отсюда, а то и правда с голодухи слопают.
		(фонограмма погони. Все бегают по кругу: братцы пытаются поймать кота и 
		пса).

Лодырь:	Эй,  держи, держи, держи!

Лентяй:	Да вяжи, вяжи, вяжи!
		(сталкиваются лбами, падают)

Лодырь:	Ты зачем мне нос расквасил?	

Лентяй:	Ты почто меня дубасил?

Лодырь:	Вот несчастье, вот досада!

Лентяй:	Так тебе, дурак, и надо!	
	(братья  отряхиваются, потирают бока, садятся на лавку).

Лодырь:	Делать, брат, нечего. Придется искать себе какое – нибудь занятие, а то и с
		Голоду помереть недолго.

Лентяй:	Слушай, а может, давай сами работать будем.

Лодырь:	Что работа! Работа не волк -  в лес не убежит.

Лентяй: 	Это точно, она никогда в лес не убегает!

Лодырь:	А давай тогда разбойниками  станем.

Лентяй:	Как это?

Лодырь:	Да очень просто! Сидим в кустах…

Лентяй:	Ну.

Лодырь:	Что ну – баранки гну! Сидим в кустах, видим - человек идет! 

Лентяй:	Куда идет?

Лодырь:	Да неважно куда идет! Тут мы из кустов прыг! Мешок у него хвать! И ну 
		Бежать.

Лентяй:	А ежели он за нами… да бока  намнет.

Лодырь:	Ну да, намнет! Мы вон, какие страшные, усы – во! Кулаки – во! И бегаем 
		Быстро!

Лентяй:	Бегаем-то мы быстро, так ведь это ногами шевелить надо…

Лодырь:	Это – да… Тут я не подумал… Ногами шевелить придется. Но мы сильно-то
		Шевелить не будем… Так, слегка, трюх-трюх.

Лентяй:	Так что ли? (бежит ленивой трусцой муз.звук)

Лодырь:	Вот-вот, ну может, чуть помедленней…(тренируются муз. звук)

Лентяй:	Когда начнем?

Лодырь:	Да сейчас и начнем. А то есть очень хочется.
		(фонограмма. Братья одеваются, берут игрушечные пистолеты, веревку. 
		Поют   песню   «Разбойники»  
 На глазу повязка
 И толстая веревка за плечом
 И мы теперь разбойники всего за одну ночку
Немало кошелечков отберем
Припев:
Эх, раз еще раз , захотим ударим  в глаз
Парни мы высший класс посмотрите вы на нас.

Нам  в детстве подарили на память железный пистолет
С тех пор зимой и летом мы  вместе с пистолетом
Нам  нравится в кармане звон монет.

Лодырь:	Чур, я за старшего.

Лентяй:	Нет, я за старшего.

Лодырь:	Я страшнее.

Лентяй:	Нет я страшнее.

Лодырь:	(в зал) Ребята, кто из нас страшнее?

Вместе:	Вперед! На разбой! (фонограмма  )

				2 картина

 			(фонограмма. Входит Дед Мороз под фонограмму «Зимний сказочный лес» произносит на фоне музыки ….).
Д.М.:	Снегурочка! Опять с зверями лесными в прятки играет. Внучка!
                А ну, давайте дружно, все вместе позовем ее Сне-гу-роч-ка!
			(фонограмма.  С криком «Еду! Еду» выходит Баба Яга).

Б.Я.:       Здравствуйте, ребятушки! Здравствуйте, касатушки! Здравствуй, дедулечка, а вот и ваша снегурочка пришла!

Д.М.:    Да какая же ты Снегурочка? Ну-ка посмотрите повнимательнее – это же Баба Яга!

Б.Я.: Ну дедуля, утомил. Ну чем я не Снегурочка? Молода, всего 675 лет 22 декабря исполнилось.

Д.М.: Ты , Баба Яга не болтай, где Снегурочка, говори скорей, поди знаешь! Ну, говори, а не то сейчас заморожу и в сосульку превращу!

Б.Я.: Ой-ой-ой! Ну прямо мой мармеладный мой морозительный сразу такие жестокости, в сосульку! Никакой фантазии, лучше бы в снежную королеву превратил.

Д.М.: Ты не темни, старая. Говори где Снегурочка?

Б.Я.: ну вот, опять «старая». Все только и говорят «отрицательная», «с очень темным интеллектом», вот слов-то напридумывали. Слушай, Дедушка Мороз,(заискивая подходит к Д.М.) Ну разреши ты  мне, ну хоть один раз побыть Снегурочкой, ну хоть такую капелюшечку! А потом, может и скажу, где Снегурочку искать.

Д.М.: Ну и ну, Баба Яга! Да ты на себя в зеркало давно смотрела? Ну какая же из тебя Снегурочка?

Б.Я.: Ой-ой-ой! Ну не красавица, хотя очень даже и привлекательная. В меру упитанная, за 500 лет даже и не потолстела ничуть, стройная, изящная. Тут ведь главное внутренняя красота, душевная, а я ведь хочу стать доброй. ( песня «Добрая бабушка Яга»)

Ягою пугают детишек
Мол, съест не оставит костей
Фантазии видно излишек
У вас у пугливых людей.

Припев: а я бывало баньку истоплю
а я бывало кашей накормлю
и дам клубочек ниток на дорожку
за что не любят бабушку ежку?

Не скрою летаю на ступе
Не спорю скачу на метле.
И все же бывают поступки
 похуже моих на земле.

Припев: а я бывало баньку истоплю
а я бывало кашей накормлю
и дам клубочек ниток на дорожку
за что не любят бабушку ежку?

Страдаю у печки одна я 
Золу кочергой выноша
И ноет нога костяная,
А главное ноет душа.

Припев: ведь я бывало баньку истоплю
а я бывало кашей накормлю
и дам клубочек ниток на дорожку
за что не любят бабушку ежку?
Любите дети бабушку ежку!


Д.М.: Ладно, будет тебе так переживать (утешает Б.Я.), ты и в самом деле еще ничего себе, Снегурочка – то где?

Б.Я.: Да никуда твоя Снегурочка не делась, со зверями елку в лесу наряжает, да вот и она.

Д.М,: нашлась Снегурочка!

Снегурочка:(поет)	Я к вам пришла из сказки 
		Неведомо какой.
		В лесу мне все знакомо,
		Ведь лес мой дом родной.
		Снегурочкой Снегурочкой зовут меня не зря.
		Я девочка Снегурочка, в лесу мне все друзья.
 Здравствуй, дедушка!


Д.М.:	Порядок ли в наших владениях, внучка?

Снег.:	Порядок, дедушка.

Д.М.:	Мосты через речки поставили?

Снег.:	Поставили, дедушка.

Д.М.:	Северное сияние развесили?	

Снег.:	Развесили.. Ах, дедушка! Звездочки – то мы не посчитали! Вдруг, какая
		Нибудь потерялась!	

Д.М.:	Да, непорядок! Ты с того краю считай, а я с этого.
		(поворачиваются к зрителям спиной, считают звезды. Фонограмма. 
		Появляются разбойники).

Лентяй:	Смотри, дед какой-то…

Лодырь:	А с ним внучка и мешок…

Лентяй:	Чего красть будем?

Лодырь:	Давай внучку.

Лентяй:	Давай мешок. На кой тебе девчонка?

Лодырь:	У тебя есть внучка?

Лентяй:	Нет.

Лодырь:	 И у меня нет! Если мы ее украдем, она нам все делать будет, а мы только
		На разбой ходить, да на печке лежать.

Лентяй:	А мне мешок больше нравится!

Лодырь:	Зря! Мешок-то нести придется, а девчонка своими ногами пойдет!	

Лентяй:	Это аргумент! Берем девчонку!
 ( в это время Дед Мороз заходит за елку, увлекшись звездами не замечает разбойников, а Баба Яга все время пытается его уговорить сделать ее своей внучкой)
Лодырь:	Эй! Девочка!

Снег.:	(оборачивается) Что?

Лодырь:	Хочешь конфетку?(показывает руками большую конфету)	

Снег.:	Такую большую?

Лентяй:	Большую-пребольшую. (достает из кармана карамель).
		(фонограмма похищения. Дед Мороз поворачивается к зрителю).

Д.М..:	Три миллиона шестьсот восемьдесят девять…
		Снегурочка! Ты где? Куда же ты подевалась? Нам шутки шутить некогда ! Караул! Внучка пропала! Ау!  Караул!
(Баба Яга выглядывает из-за елки)
		(вбегают кот и пес)

Кот и пес:(вместе) Здравствуй, дедушка! Ты чем-то встревожен?

Д.М..:	Внучка пропала.

Пес:	А может ее  уворовали разбойники?

Д.М..:	У нас в лесу завелись разбойники? 

Б.Я.: (выходит из-за елки) Вот сделаешь доброе дело и внучка сразу отыщется. Клянусь последним  мудрым зубом!

Д.М.: Ладно, Б.Я, даю тебе шанс. Развлекай ребят вместо Снегурочки.
А мы пойдем Снегурочку выручать.
Кот:	 Мы   Снегурочку найдем,
		И от беды ее спасем! 

Пес:	что-то запах подозрительно знакомый, уж не хозяева ли наши здесь                                  побывали? 
                   Жизни мы не пожалеем, а злодеев одолеем!

Все:		Вперед на выручку!  
		(убегают)




Б.Я.: Пока Дед Мороз пошел на выручку Снегурочки  я вас развлекать буду.

  Вот сейчас взмахну своей волшебной палкой и пойдет зефирно-шоколадный дождик. (колдует) Какие шоколадки! (из-за кулис падает паук)
Да, не получилось…


Б.Я.: Сейчас исправлюсь. Кто хочет со мной на метле полетать? (игра Я Яга-Яга-Яга) 
Ну ладно, пойду Морозу подсоблю.

3 картина.

		(место действия – избушка разбойников. Вваливаются братья со Снегурочкой под народную музыку)

Лодырь:	(отпихивая Снегурочку). Таскай ее по лесу! Наказание!

Лентяй:	А говорил – сама пойдет, сама пойдет! Тебя как звать-то?

Снегурочка:	Снегурочка.

Лентяй:	А ты работящая?

Снегурочка:	Я то?  Очень! Я на окнах рисовать люблю и звезды считать умею.

Лодырь:	Звезды и мы умеем! А вот ты, например, щи  сварить сможешь?

Снегурочка:	Щи? Это с капустой, что ли?

Братья:	(оживленно) С капустой, с капустой!

Снегурочка:	Нет, не могу! Мы с дедушкой больше мороженое любим.
Лентяй:	Вот навязалась на нашу  шею, щи сварить не умеет. Говорил я тебе –
		мешок надо брать… А ты все девчонку, девчонку.

Лодырь:	В общем, так, Снегурочка, будешь ты у нас внучкой.

Лентяй:	Внучкой, жучкой, кошкой, мышкой. А то у нас в доме никакой живности
		Не осталось. Даже мыши с голоду усвистали.	

Снегурочка:	Бедные!

Лодырь:	Да, да! Мы очень бедные! Мы очень бедные, но очень страшные. У нас усы -		во!

Лентяй:	Кулаки – во!	

Лодырь:	И бегаем мы быстро! Так что хватай ведра и дуй за водой.

Лентяй:	Воды принесешь – дров наколи, обед свари, да и в рот положи.	

Лодырь:	А уж проглотить мы сами проглотим.

Лентяй:	Ага! Проглотить мы можем…

Снегурочка:	А вы кто такие?

Братья:	Разбойники!

Снегурочка:	Всю жизнь мечтала стать внучкой у настоящих разбойников.

Лентяй:	Мы очень страшные разбойники, у нас топор есть и веревка.

Снегурочка:	А правда, что разбойники могут так человека связать, что он ни за что не
		Развяжется?

Братья:	А как же! Вот как мы умеем!
		(братья связывают друг друга и падают на пол)

Лодырь:	Ух! Трудное это дело – разбойником быть!

Лентяй:	Семь потов сойдет! Знал бы – ни за что не стал бы разбойником!
		(вбегают кот , пес, Дед Мороз и Баба Яга)

Кот:	 Нашлась Снегурочка!

Пес:	А кто это наших хозяев связал?
Снегурочка:	Лень да глупость!

Дед Мороз: Злодеи – лиходеи! Вот я из вас еловых шишек понаделаю.

Братья:	Ой, не надо! Ой, боимся! Мы без боя вам сдадимся!

Снегурочка:	Не брани их, дедушка! Они очень несчастные – голодные, холодные, 
		Одинокие и больные!

Дед Мороз:	Чем же они больны, внучка?

Снегурочка:	Зевотой косоротой, приворотной дремотой, обжорными коликами и 
		Непомерным разрастанием нахальства всякого рода!

Дед Мороз.:	Это очень, очень опасные болезни! Это заразные болезни! Придется 
		Отправить их в больницу!

Братья:	Минуточку! Нам уже значительно лучше.

Лодырь:	Кажется, у меня начинается трудовая лихорадка! Я просто весь горю.	
		(фонограмма. Все стоятся в ряд.)

Лентяй:	Мораль сей сказки такова:
		Без труда – не вынешь и рыбки из пруда.

Лодырь:	А скука и лень не доведут до добра.
Снегурочка: Дедушка Мороз, а у нас не порядок елочка не горит.
Дед Мороз: А ты, Снегурочка, сотвори чудо!(Снегурочка поет «Елочка гори»)
Баба Яга: 
Лентяй:
Лодырь:
Пес:
Кот:
Дед Мороз:
Финальная песня  
		(фонограмма. Артисты выходят на поклон.)

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## sad13

Вот ещё один сценарий сказки, проводили весной на семинаре музыкальных руководителей.
«Сказка про царя Егора»
Действующие лица: 
Царь Егор 
2 слуги 
Ваня-денщик 
Парижская невеста 
2 фрейлины 
Восточная невеста 
2 восточные служанки 
Русская невеста Маша 
Сёстры Маши 

Ведущий. 
Все уселись? В самый раз! 
Слушайте старинный сказ 
Про Егора, про царя, 
Про Ивана-богатыря, 
Про красавицу, про Машу! 
Сказочник. Что ж, начнём мы сказку нашу... 
Среди леса, среди гор 
Проживает царь Егор. 
Царь Егор наш всем хорош, 
Он и молод, и пригож. 
Только вдруг он заскучал, 
О женитьбе думать стал. 
И назначил царь наш съезд 
Самых лучших из невест. 
"Чтобы были все красивы, 
Веселы, трудолюбивы, 
Не капризны, не плаксивы, 
Но умны и горделивы!" 
Где ж таких сыскать окрест 
Замечательных невест? 
(показывает на пергамент). 
Потому послал по свету 
Царь Егор бумагу эту. 
И приедут к нам в столицу 
Из далёких стран девицы. 
Царь наш будет их встречать 
И невесту выбирать. 
(оглядываясь на трон). 
Царь на троне? Всё при нём? 
Можно начинать приём. 
Стражники отходят в сторону. 
В открытую дверь входит слуга. 
Первый слуга. К Вам невеста из Парижа! 
Царь. Покажите-ка поближе! 
Первый слуга. 
Хороша, ах, хороша! 
Выступает не спеша. 
Королевна! Видно сразу 
Невооружённым глазом. 
Входят: парижская невеста и две фрейлины, раскрывая веера. 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ "ТАНЕЦ С ВЕЕРАМИ" 
Царь. Вы чудесно танцевали, 
Хоть с дороги и устали! 
Парижская невеста. 
Ваши русские дороги 
Очень плохи, очень плохи! 
Мы в Париже привыкать 
По асфальту разъезжать! 
Царь. К нам садитесь, фрау-мадам, 
Чашу с квасом я Вам дам. 
Первая фрейлина. 
Квас? Вода некипячёный? 
О, Вы царь непросвещённый! 
Вторая фрейлина. 
Кока-колы нам налейте, 
Да сpок годности проверьте! 
Царь. Да, что с западу вы - видно. 
За Россию всё ж обидно: 
Квасом мы своим горды 
И не пьём вашей бурды. 
Но раз вы уж гости наши, 
Пейте кока-колу вашу! 
Слуга выносит поднос с жестяными банками кока-колы, с соломинками, раздаёт. Парижские гости тянут из соломинок. Снова выходит первый слуга. 
Первый слуга. К Вам восточная красавица. 
Эта точно уж понравится! 
Второй слуга. Так стыдлива, молчалива, 
Но по-царски горделива! 
С нею - девы, все в шелках, 
В бирюзе и жемчугах. 
Слуга открывает дверь, впускает восточную невесту с двумя служанками. 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ "ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ» 
Царь. Да, и впрямь, невеста - диво, 
Не капризна и красива. (обращается к невесте) 
Вы с дороги отдохните, 
Со мной рядом посидите. 
Квасу русского хотите? 
Восточная невеста. 
Чем хотите угощать! (садится) 
Буду я Вам угождать, 
Чтоб невестой Вашей стать. 
Не забудьте лишь калым 
Отдать родителям моим: 
Золота пудов двенадцать 
И верблюдов штук семнадцать. 
Царь. А верблюдов-то откуда? 
У нас в России нет верблюдов! 
Нет, так дело не пойдёт! 
(слуге) Чей теперь идёт черёд? 
Первый слуга. Невеста русская Маша. 
Говорят, на Руси нет краше! 
Черноброва, белолица, 
Заглядение девица! 
Слуга открывает дверь, входит Маша. 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ "РУССКИЙ ТАНЕЦ МАШИ" 
Царь. Не хуже других невеста Маша! 
Пусть заграница знает наших! 
Вот только роду она какого? 
Княжеского или простого? 
Маша. Я из деревни Перекати-брод, 
Живёт там простой работящий народ. 
Царь. Так ты - просто Маша? 
Маша. Просто Мария! 
И мною по праву гордится Россия! 
Царь. Какое же, Маш, у тебя самомненье! 
И в чём же, скажи, твои достиженья? 
Маша. Умею всё: варить, стирать, 
Стол накрывать и вышивать. 
А вот другие невесты Ваши 
Умеют хоть что-то? Пусть покажут! 
Царь. Проверим это. 
Дадим заданье, 
Устроим меж вами состязанье. 
Задание первое: скатерть сшить, 
Чтоб за ней хотелось и есть и пить! 
Приступайте! 
Парижская невеста. Скатерть шить? Зачем трудиться? 
Не такие мы девицы! 
Первая фрейлина. 
Есть у нас с собой одно 
Синтетическое полотно. (достаёт и показывает) 
Вторая фрейлина. Всегда, как новое, не рвётся, 
И не линяет, и не мнётся! 
(подносит и вручает полотно царю) 
Царь. Да, красота! И всё ж она 
На ощупь очень холодна! 
Второй слуга. А если квас на ней разлить, 
Её уж точно не отмыть! 
Царь. Не пойдёт! (отдаёт скатерть) 
Ну, а восточная девица 
Мне скатерть сшить не поленится? 
Восточная невеста. Мои служанки, где шелка? 
Вся в перстнях у меня рука. 
Не шью я ей, не вышиваю, 
Рукой я лишь повелеваю! (обращается к служанкам) 
Скорее скатерть сшить царю! 
Слыхали, что я вам говорю? 
Служанки убегают за кулисы, появляются с прозрачным отрезом шёлка. 
Служанки. Вот, госпожа, что получилось! 
Показывают ткань царю, он щупает. 
Царь. Как бы она не прохудилась! 
На стол положишь - соскользнёт... 
Нет, нам она не подойдёт! (отдаёт) 
Последняя надежда - Маша. 
Ты скатерть нам сошьёшь покраше? 
Маша. Прялку я сейчас возьму, 
Лён на нитки распряду, 
А потом начну я ткать, 
Ткань кроить и вышивать. 
А помогут мне сестрицы - 
Работящие девицы. 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ «ПЕСЕНКА ПРЯХ» 
(русские девицы прядут на прялках, в конце сходятся в плотный круг, "шьют". 
Расступаются, показывая всем скатерть) 
Маша. Вот уж скатерть и готова. 
Получай, Егор, обнову. 
Царь. Да, и вправду хороша! 
Веселись, моя душа! 
Поздравляю, Маш тебя, 
Скатерть лучшая - твоя! 
(обращается ко всем) 
Продолжаем состязанье! 
Слушайте ещё заданье: 
Испеките хлеб к утру, 
Чтобы таял он во рту! 
Приступайте! 
Парижская невеста. 
Хлеб испечь? Зачем трудиться? 
Не такие мы девицы! 
Первая фрейлина. 
Есть у нас длинный багет, 
Он заменит Вам обед! 
Вторая фрейлина. 
Хоть немного чёрствый он, 
Зато из Парижа привезён! 
Фрейлины отдают царю багет. Царь бьёт им себя по короне, возмущается. 
Царь. Да им человека убить можно! 
Нет. Есть такой хлеб невозможно! 
(отдаёт хлеб назад) 
Ну, а восточная девица 
Мне хлеб испечь не поленится? 
Восточная невеста. 
Вы, служанки, тесто замесите, 
Каравай к утру мне испеките! 
Первая служанка. 
Из пресного теста, из серой муки 
Плохой будет хлеб, пеки - не пеки! 
Восточная невеста. 
А вы не ленитесь и постарайтесь, 
Без каравая не возвращайтесь! 
Служанки. 
Вот какая получилась лепёшка! 
Отдают лепёшку царю. 
Царь. Отдайте её собакам и кошкам! (отдаёт лепёшку обратно) 
Ну, а что испечёт нам Маша? 
На тебя вся надежда наша. 
Маша. В поле мы сейчас пойдём, 
И пшеницы там нажнём, 
Обмолотим и помелем, 
А потом муку просеем. 
Хлеб российский - лучше нет, 
Знаменит он на весь свет! 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ «ОБРЯДОВАЯ УРОЖАЙНАЯ». 
Маша. Замесила тесто... 
Чем Вам не невеста? 
А теперь вставляем в печь, 
Остаётся лишь испечь. 
Маша. Вот он, чудо-каравай, 
Кого хочешь, угощай! (отдаёт каравай царю) 
Царь. Да, вот это хлеб на диво! 
Он и вкусный, и красивый! 
Снова, Маша, победа твоя. 
Видать, ты и есть невеста моя! (обращается к другим невестам) 
Ну, а вы, заморские девицы, 
Снова возвращайтесь за границу! 
Парижская невеста. 
Грубиян! Я не желать, 
Находиться здесь опять! 
Восточная невеста. 
Служанки, поспешим отсюда, 
Тем более здесь нет верблюдов! 
Заморские невесты собираются уходить, идут к двери, царь останавливает их. 
Царь. Прошу прощенья! Оставайтесь, 
И на меня не обижайтесь. 
Хотел я с вами распрощаться, 
Чтоб дольше с Машей пообщаться. 
Восточная невеста. 
Ну, коли просите так нас, 
То мы останемся на час... 
Парижская невеста. 
Чтоб посмотреть, как царь жениться 
На деревенская девица. 
Первая фрейлина. 
Уж очень мы хотим узнать, 
Чем вся история кончать! 
Царь. Ну что ж, садитесь, зал большой. 
Ты ж, Машенька, садись со мной. 
Заморские девицы снова садятся, но уже вдоль стены. 
Маша. Ты так быстро не решай, 
Разрезай-ка каравай. 
Посидим, чайку попьём, 
Поговорим о том, о сём. 
Царь. Чаю можно. Где вода? 
Нам ведро подать сюда! 
Маша. Что ж, приказывать ты смеешь. 
Ну, а сам-то что умеешь? 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ "ПЕСЕНКА ЦАРЯ ЕГОРА» 
Маша. Значит, я, живя с тобой, 
Буду бегать за водой? 
Царь. Ванька есть, денщик умелый. 
Он и ловкий, он и смелый. 
Он всю жизнь день ото дня 
Делает всё за меня. 
Маша. Как тебе, Егор, не стыдно, 
Ну и увалень ты, видно. 
Ты попробуй хоть одно, 
Донести с водой ведро. 
Царь Егор идёт за кулисы, с трудом выносит ведро. 
Царь. Что ж, попробую... Ой, больно! 
Тяжело! С меня довольно! 
Ваня, где ты? На подмогу! 
А не то пораню ногу! 
Ваня. Как всегда, одно и то же! 
Кто ж тебе ещё поможет? 
Сколько вёдер мне принесть? 
Принесу - ка сразу шесть! 
Ваня выходит, возвращается, неся по три 
ведра в каждой руке, ставит вёдра. 
Царь (обращается к Ване). 
А теперь дрова руби 
Да скорее печь топи! 
Маша. Поруби и ты, Егор! 
Вот тебе большой топор. 
Маша берёт топор и даёт царю. 
Царь. Что ж, попробую... 
ОЙ, больно! Тяжело! 
С меня довольно! 
Ваня, где ты? На подмогу! 
А не то пораню ногу! 
Ваня. Как всегда, одно и то же! 
Кто ж тебе ещё поможет? 
Ваня. А рубить ведь, всем известно, 
Для здоровья так полезно! 
Кто желает, помогите 
И со мною порубите! 
К Ване подходят слуги 
Все они рубят дрова и поют "ПЕСНЮ ДРОВОСЕКОВ" 
Маша (обращается к царю). 
Как тебе на слуг везёт! 
Хватит дров на целый год. 
Царь. Потому и не тружусь! 
Зато слугами горжусь! 
Маша. Нет, Егор, так не годится: 
Не своим трудом гордиться! 
Посмотри, народ какой 
Пропадает здесь с тобой! 
Ай да парни, молодцы, 
Силачи и удальцы! 
Ну, а Ваня среди них 
Вот жених уж, так жених! 
Третий слуга. Да, давно мы Ваню уважаем, 
Никогда его не обижаем! 
Первый слуга. А тебе служить, Егор, нам надоело! 
То ли с Ванею - другое было б дело! 
Второй слуга. От Егора бы ушли 
И за Ванею пошли! 
Царь. Что за бунт? Дерзить царю? 
Голодом вас заморю. 
Стража! Слуг моих схватить, 
В подземелье посадить! 
Первый стражник. Зря ты ждёшь того от нас. Больше ты нам не указ! 
Чем тебя тут сторожить, 
Будем Ване мы служить! 
Второй стражник. От лентяя мы уйдём 
И за Ванею пойдём! 
Третий стражник. И живи один, Егор, 
Среди леса, среди гор! 
Слуги и стражники отходят к Ване. 
Царь. Машенька, хоть ты постой! Будь мне другом и женой. 
Хоть ленив я, грубоват, 
Зато знатен и богат! 
Маша. Не своим богат умом, 
А чужим богат трудом! 
Поживи-ка ты один, 
Раз такой ты господин. 
Мне же Ваня по душе. 
С милым рай и в шалаше! 
Ваня. Заживём в деревне дружно. 
Есть в хозяйстве всё, что нужно! 
Третий слуга. Образуем мы артель 
Много рук у нас теперь! 
Первый слуга. Молодцы начнут пахать, 
Зерном поле засевать, 
Строить мельницы, палаты, 
Станем мы селом богатым! 
Второй слуга. Девицы нашьют кафтанов, 
И рубах, и сарафанов, 
Всех накормят пирогами, 
Калачами да блинами. 
Третий слуга. То-то будет жить чудесно, 
Весело и интересно! 
И на радостях на наших 
Все мы весело попляшем! 
Царь. Вы, ребятушки, простите 
И меня с собой возьмите. 
Уж не буду я лениться, 
Обещаю вам трудиться! 
Ваня. Что ж, вот это разговор! 
Все. Исправляйся, царь Егор! 
ИСПОЛНЯЕТСЯ "Танец с платками" 
После парного танца все образуют полукруг. 
Царь. Вот как весело плясали 
И ни капли не устали! 
И вы, ребята, не ленитесь! 
Все. Всем советуем: трудитесь! 
Первый стражник. Тут и сказочке конец. 
Все. А кто слушал - молодец!

----------

Алена ПДО (16.09.2018)

----------


## lipa29

*ТЕРЕМОК

Спектакль  в постановке  театральной студии  МДОУ № 301 
«Золотое яблочко» - 2010 г.*				Ход  спектакля: 				

          Звучит музыка  «В гостях у сказки», выходит Сказочница Дарьюшка.
Сказочница: Здравствуйте, дорогие зрители! 
Увидеть сказку не хотители?
Я – Сказочница Дарьюшка. 
Расскажу вам сказку старую, 
Да на новый лад,
Для современных ребят!
		Звучит весёлая народная, выбегает Скоморох  Тимошка.
Тимошка: А вот и я! Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
Вы меня узнали? Тимошкою меня назвали!
Я – весёлый Скоморох, знаю сказок целый воз!
Сказочница: Тимошка, извини, но ты немного опоздал!
Сказку зрителям рассказывать буду я!
Тимошка: Я на ярмарке бывал, потому и опоздал!
А сказок я знаю – не перечесть.
Любая у меня в запасе есть!
Сказочница: Ну, что ж, хорошо! Свою сказку начинай!
Тимошка: Сказку?  А хоть и вот эту!
Жил был царь Ватута.
Вот и вся сказка тута.
Сказочница: Это очень маленькая сказка. Так неинтересно…
Тимошка: Да я и побольше сказочку знаю.
	Жили – были два павлина-
	Вот и сказки середина.
	Жили – были два гуся-
	Вот и сказка вся!
Сказочница:  Ах ты, скоморох – потешник! Ты нам сказку рассказывай, а не присказку.
Тимошка: Да ведь без присказки сказки,
Что без полозьев салазки!
           А наша сказка впереди…
Сказочница: Артисты готовы?
Тимошка: А зрители – родители?
Сказочница: А суфлёры – дирижеры?
Тимошка: Звенит звонок, заливается-
Оба: Наш спектакль начинается!	
			Открывается занавес, стоит теремок.
Сказочница:  Промчалось лето красное.
Настали дни ненастные.
Как сыровато под дождём (показывает на теремок).
А вот сухой, отличный дом!
Он, право слово, неплохой. 
Но до сих пор стоит пустой.
Тимошка: Хорош теремок, не мал, не высок, 
Посреди лужка стоит.
Ой, кто-то к теремку бежит...
Сказочница и Скоморох расходятся  по обеим сторонам  зрительного зала.
Звучит мелодия. Появляется Мышка, бегает по поляне, собирает колоски, ищет себе домик.
                                      «Песенка Мышки» 
Я - маленькая Мышка, 
По лесу я хожу, 
Ищу себе домишко, 
Ищу - не нахожу.
Ну, как же бедной Мышке 
На свете жить одной?
Ах, где найти домишко 
И теплый, и сухой?
Я - маленькая Мышка, 
По лесу я хожу, 
Ищу себе домишко, 
Ищу - не нахожу.
                            Мышка (замечает теремок):
Что я вижу? Теремок? Теремок!
На двери висит замок? Да, замок.
Тук-тук-тук...  ( Прислушивается.) 
Тук-тук-тук!
Видно, в доме не живут...  (Снимает замок с дверей теремка.) 
Я теперь хозяйка тут! (Убегает в домик)
                     Выходит с метёлкой, подметает и поёт:
Какой хороший этот дом
И как уютно в нём.
Сейчас я в доме приберу
И чистоту здесь наведу!
Уходит в домик. Звучит мелодия. На поляне появляются Лягушата, поют свою песенку.
                        «Песенка Лягушат» 
1. У берега  речушки - маленький домишко, 
А в нем живут лягушки - зеленые пальтишки, 
Песенки поют, поют не устают, 
А в песенке слова - ква, ква, ква!
2. Лягушки-попрыгушки любят кувыркаться, 
Лягушки-попрыгушки водицы не боятся, 
Песенки поют, поют не устают, 
А в песенке слова - ква, ква; ква!
Танец  лягушат  под песню  «Пять весёлых лягушат»
Сказочница  держит на проволочке бабочку, одна лягушка прыгает за бабочкой, остальные убегают.
Сказочница отходит в сторону с бабочкой, Лягушка оглядывается, никого нет, видит  теремок.
Лягушка: Что за славный теремок! Ах, какое чудо!
Он не низок, не высок, рядышком запруда!
Из трубы дымок идёт. Дверь мне отворите!
Кто тут в тереме живёт, ну-ка, говорите!
Мышка: Кто там?
Лягушка: Я – лягушка - поскакушка, 
Поглядите, какова!
Пусти, Мышка, меня в дом, 
Будем жить с тобой вдвоем.
Мышка (выбежав из дoмикa):
А что ты умеешь делать?
Лягушка. Я могу стихи читать.
Речка, мостик и трава, 
Теплый дождик, ква-ква-ква.
Мышка: Так и быть, пожалуй в дом,
Веселее жить вдвоем.
Спелых зерен раздобудем, 
Печь блины с тобой мы будем.
                           Убегают за домик.
Сказочница: Поселилась Мышь с Лягушкой, 
Лупоглазою подружкой, 
Топят печь, зерно толкут, 
Да блины в печи пекут.
Тимошка: Вот однажды утром рано 
Прибежали на поляну Зайки, 
Прыгают, резвятся, 
Злого волка не боятся.
                       Появляются Зайчата, они весело играют на поляне, поют песню зайчат.
                       Танец под песню «Три весёлых зайчика»
Один из зайцев: 
Осторожно, не шумите, 
Волк идет... 
Скорей бегите!
                       Все  зайчата разбегаются. Один из них подбегает к теремку, стучится. 
Зайчик. Привет вам, Мышка и Лягушка! 
У вас чудесная избушка.
А не найдётся ли местечка? 
Мне б только уголок под печкой.
Во всём вам стану помогать:
Дров наколоть, воды набрать!
Лягушка: Да пусть живёт, втроём не хуже!
Мышка: Что ж, нам такой помощник нужен.
Ну, заходи скорее в дом.
Сказочница:  Опять проходят день за днём. 
И в теремке уже втроём живут 
Лягушка, Заяц, Мышка. 
Щи варят, пироги пекут. 
К зиме они готовы, 
Ухожен теремок, как новый.
Тимошка: Живут они не тужат 
И, представьте, крепко дружат. 
Сказочница:  Много времени прошло иль мало, 
Однажды белочки по лесу пробегали.
                                    Появляются Белочки. Танец  и песня белочек.
Белочки: Ты сколько шишек набрала?
-А ты?
-А ты сколько орешек набрала?
-А ты?
-А ты сколько грибочков  набрала?
-А ты?
-Давайте в жмурки  сначала  играть, а потом будем  всё  считать!
Игра  «Жмурки»,  играют все зверюшки. По – окончании, разбегаются. Одна из белок  подбегает к теремку.
Белочка: Какой чудесный теремок!
Он не мал и не высок.
Тук-тук-тук!
Звери: Кто там? 
Белка: Я - белка Майка, 
Меня попробуй-ка, поймай-ка!
Пустите меня в теремок.
Звери: А что ты умеешь делать?
Белочка: Грибы, орешки собирать,
Со мной не будете скучать!
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик: 
Заходи скорее в дом, 
Сказочница: Вот живут они в избушке
Зайка, Белочка, Лягушка 
И, конечно, Мышь-норушка, 
Их водой не разольешь... 
Вдруг по лесу бежит Еж.
                          Появляется Ежик, поет свою песенку.
Ежик: Очень славный теремок!
А над крышею - дымок.
Кто живет там, погляжу...  (Подходит к домику, стучит.) 
Тук-тук!
Звери: Кто там?
Ежик: Я - серый Ежик, ни головы, ни ножек, 
Горбом спина, на спине - борона.
Звери: А что ты умеешь делать? 
Ёжик: Лучше нет лесных ежей 
Во  всём  свете сторожей!
Я хотел бы с вами жить, 
Буду дом ваш  сторожить. 
Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик, Белочка:
Заходи скорее в дом, 
                                     Все убегают за домик.
Тимошка: Весело живут, 
Песенку поют.
                     Звучит мелодия « Песенки зверят» (Мышка, Лягушка, Зайчик, Белочка)
Из домика выходит Мышка - у нее в руках миска с крупой, она садится около теремка, перебирает крупу. Появляется Лягушка с ведрами, она идет за водой. Зайчик ходит по сцене - собирает дровишки. Вот и Белочка - у нее блюдо с ватрушками. Она обходит всех зверят, показывает блюдо. Все зверята работают и поют свою песенку.
Песенка зверят:
Стоит в поле теремок, теремок. 
Он не низок, не высок, не высок, 
В нем живем мы впятером, впятером, 
И друг другу помогаем мы во всем. 
Мышка серая - крупу переберет, 
А Лягушка - воду с речки принесет, 
Печку вам затопит Заинька-дружок, 
Ну, а Белочка  ватрушки напечет.
Тимошка: А где же Ежик?
Зверята  зовут:  Ежик!
                                    Выходит Ежик с метлой.
Ежик:  Ежик двор наш подметет.
Все поют: Стоит в поле теремок, тepемок,
Он не низок, не высок, не высок, 
В нем живем мы впятером, впятером, 
И друг другу помогаем мы во всем.
                         Звучит петушиный крик. Выходит Петушок, поёт свою  песенку.
Тимошка:  Эй, Петя, Петя, погоди! 
Избушку видишь впереди? 
Скорей в избушку постучи, 
Погреться пустят на печи. 
Накормят пирогами, 
Там встретишься с друзьями.
Петух. Ой, теремок! А в нём друзья. 
Сбывается мечта моя.
Мне хочется чайку попить, 
Да посидеть, поговорить.
                                  Подходит к избушке и стучит в окошко.
Звери: Кто там?…
Петух: Я это, Петя-Петушок! Пустите меня в теремок!
Звери: А что ты умеешь делать?
Петух: Утром рано встаю, громко песни пою!
Звери: Заходи скорее  в дом!
                                 Все заходят в теремок.
Сказочница:  Так и зажили вшестером. 
Теперь веселья полон дом! 
Ведь каждый вечер у окошка 
Петух играет на гармошке.
Все тут и пели, и плясали,
А в это время мимо  Лисонька  пробегала!
                                   Выходит Лиса,  поёт  свою  песенку.
Лиса:  Я – красавица-Лисица! 
Ночью мне в лесу не спится. 
Там и сыро и темно. 
Да не ела я давно. 
Я хочу, чтоб спали ушки 
На пуховенькой подушке. 
Чтобы хвост мой спал в постели, 
В нежной тёплой колыбели. 
Какая славная изба. (стучит)
Звери: Кто там?
Лиса: Да это я, Лиса. Пустите меня в теремок!
Звери: А что ты умеешь делать?
Лиса: Могу шить, могу вязать,
Могу пух перебирать!
Звери: Заходи скорее в дом,
Будем жить мы всемером!
Сказочница:  Так и зажили всемером! 
Теперь веселья полон дом!
Но  кто это по лесу идёт?
              На поляну выходит Волк,  поёт  песенку, подходит к домику.
Волк: Вот хоромы так хоромы – 
Здесь простора хватит всем!
Что молчите? Есть кто дома? 
Да не бойтесь вы, не съем!
                    Из теремка робко выглядывают обитатели.
Лиса. Не возьмём мы что-то в толк, кто ты?
Волк: В дом пустите! 
Я совсем не страшный волк, сами посмотрите!
Звери: А что ты умеешь делать?
Волк: Буду дом охранять и вас защищать!
Все (хором): Мы теперь одна семья и гостям всем рады!
                                       Выходят все из домика и поют  «Песенку  друзей»:
1.	Тук-тук-тук! Слышен стук – гости к нам идут!
Все вокруг встали вкруг и песню запоют.
Припев: Топ, топ, топ, топ!
Топай веселей!
Хлоп, хлоп, хлоп, хлоп,
Хлопайте дружней!
2.	Сыплет дождь, ну и что ж? Весело у нас!
Посмотри, как хорош этот дружный пляс!
3.	Ты мой друг, я твой друг – мы с тобой друзья!
Я твой друг, ты мой друг – нам ссориться нельзя!
Сказочница: Вдруг слышат зверята - ветки гнутся, сучья трещат...
Да это... Медведь по лесу идет!
                           Зверята в испуге прячутся в теремке. 
                                  На поляну выходит Медведь,  поёт  свою  песню.
Медведь: О-очень славный теремок!
Кто тут поселиться мог? 
Тук-тук-тук, отзовись, 
Кто живет здесь, покажись?
Зверята (поочередно выбегают из-за теремка).
Я - Мышка-норушка.
Я - Лягушка-квакушка.
Я - 3айка-побегайка.
Я - Ежик, ни головы, ни ножек.
Я – Белка Майка, попробуй поймай-ка.
Я -  Петушок, золотой гребешок.
Я – Волчок, серый бочок.
Я – Лисичка – сестричка.
Медведь: Пустите меня в теремок.
Зверята: А что ты умеешь делать?
Медведь: Я, Медведь, люблю песни петь.
(Поет «А-а-а...» грубым  голосом) 
                                    Зверята затыкают уши.
3верята:  Ай - да, Мишенька - Медведь 
Не умеет песни петь!
Медведь: Ну, тогда сейчас  станцую.
Я, признаюсь, с давних пор 
3амечательный танцор!
(Танцует, грубо топая ногами.)
                               Зверята разбегаются в разные стороны.
3верята: Перепутал он опять, 
Не умеет танцевать! 
                       Медведь, махнув  лапой, огорченно садится  на  пенёк у теремка.
Скоморох и  Сказочница подходят к нёму.
Тимошка:  Что ты, Мишенька, так огорчился?
Медведь: Ни певец, ни танцор из меня не получился.
Сказочница: Не грусти, Медведюшка,
У тебя  же есть друзья!
Повеселят они тебя!
А ну-ка, берите  ложки, гармонь, да балалайку
И все сейчас задорно русскую сыграйте!
Все  зверята играют  на ДМИ  весёлую  русскую народную мелодию.    Медведь пляшет. 
		Звучит песня  «Лесной хоровод»,  общий танец  - хоровод, 
по - окончании, встают в полукруг, выходят на поклон.
Сказочница:  До сих пор зверята вместе живут, 
Блины-пироги в печке пекут, 
Медком да кваском запивают 
И горя - невзгод не знают.
Тимошка:  Все уходят в теремок.
Когда ночь наступает, 
Зверята в теремке засыпают.
И мы закроем теремок на замок.  (Вновь вешает на теремок замок) 
Пусть спит до утра теремок.                      
Сказочница: До свиданья, зрители! 
Тимошка: До свиданья, дети! 
Мы еще, конечно, встретимся не раз.
Сказочница: Много-много сказок есть на белом свете, 
Самые веселые выберем для вас, 
Тимошка:  Но в следующий раз!

	Все поют заключительную песню «Сказка, сказка, приходи!», машут рукой.

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), Shamanaika (05.01.2017), мазурка (11.10.2020), Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Предлагаю авторскую муз. сказку для мылышей "Заюшкина избушка"








«ЗАЮШКИНА ИЗБУШКА»
(музыкальная инсценировка для детей 3-4 лет)








Автор Лобанова И.А.
(музыкальный руководитель
МДОУ д/сад № 9 «Светлячок»
г.Железногорска
Красноярского края)

«Заюшкина избушка»
(музыкальная инсценировка для детей 3-4 лет)


Ведущая: Жили-были Заяц и Лиса. Была у зайчика избушка лубяная, а у Лисы ледяная. Пришла весна, избушка у Лисы и растаяла. Пошла лиса к зайцу в гости.

Лиса (поет): Я красавица – Лиса,
Всему свету я краса!
Зайка двери открывай,
Меня в гости приглашай!

Заяц (поет): (Открывает двери) –
Приглашаю, приглашаю!
Угощу лисичку чаем!
/см. приложение «Лиса и Заяц»/

Ведущая: Пустил заяц лису домой, а она его и выгнала (Лиса выгоняет зайца).
Идет зайчик и плачет, а навстречу ему волк.

Волк: О чем, зайчик, плачешь?

Заяц (поет): Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
Не могу попасть домой!
Помогите, помогите,
Лису из дома прогоните!
/см. приложение «Жалоба зайчика»/

Ведущая: Пошли заяц с волком к избушке лису прогонять.

Волк (поет): Уходи скорей лиса,
Во зеленые леса!
Ты со мною не шути,
Зайку в домик пусти.
/см. приложение «Волк прогоняет лису»/

Лиса: Как выскочу, как выпрыгну,
Пойдут клочки по закоулочкам.

Волк (поет): Вот как страшно, ой-ой-ой,
Убегу скорей домой!
(Убегает)
/см. приложение «Волк убегает»/

Ведущая: Испугался волк и убежал, а зайчик идет по лесу и плачет.
Навстречу ему медведь.

Медведь: О чем, зайчик, плачешь?

Заяц (поет): Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
Не могу попасть домой!
Помогите, помогите,
Лису из дома прогоните!
/см. приложение «Жалоба зайчика»/

Ведущая: Пошли заяц с медведем к избушке лису прогонять.

Медеведь (поет): Уходи скорей лиса,
Во зеленые леса!
Ты со мною не шути,
Зайку в домик пусти.
/см. приложение «Медведь прогоняет лису»/

Лиса: Как выскочу, как выпрыгну,
 Пойдут клочки по закоулочкам.

Медведь (поет): Вот как страшно, ой-ой-ой,
Убегу скорей домой!
(Убегает)
/см. приложение «Медведь убегает»/

Ведущая: Испугался Медведь и убежал, а зайчик идет по лесу и плачет.
Навстречу ему Петух.

Петух: О чем, зайчик, плачешь?

Заяц (поет): Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
Не могу попасть домой!
Помогите, помогите,
Лису из дома прогоните!
/см. приложение «Жалоба зайчика»/

Ведущая: Пошли заяц с петухом к избушке лису прогонять.

Петух (поет): Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Несу косу на плечи,
Хочу лесу посечи!
Пошла лиса вон!
/см. приложение «Петух прогоняет лису»/

Лиса: Одеваюсь!

Петух (поет): Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Несу косу на плечи,
Хочу лесу посечи!
Пошла лиса вон!

Лиса: Обуваюсь!

Петух (поет): Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Несу косу на плечи,
Хочу лесу посечи!
Пошла лиса вон!

Лиса: (выскакивает из домика)
Простите! Извините! Больше не буду зайку обижать!

Ведущая: Дети, простим лису?

Дети: ДА!

Ведущая: Вот и сказочке конец,
А кто слушал – молодец!

Нотное приложение. Не получается скачать файл. Будет в следующем сообщении

----------


## Маинька

*СКАЗКА  «МАША  И  МЕДВЕДЬ»*
Действующие лица:
Ведущий, Маша, Медведь, Бабка, Дедка,Подружки
Костюмы: платковые куклы :Маша, Медведь, Бабка, Дедка. 
Декорации: Домик Медведя, ёлки, пенёк, лавка, печка, короб. 
Ход: Ведущая:
Дед Иван, да Бабка Даша
Жили вместе с внучкой Машей.
Дед: Бабка, корову подоила?
Бабка: Да уж гулять пустила! А ты кадку налил?
Дед: Как же! И плетень подновил!
Бабка. Ишь расхвастался! А я и двор убрала, и пол подмела, и щи из печи! 
Дед: Ох ты!
Бабка; Да и солнце ещё не показывалось!
(берёт клубок, поёт)
Разноцветные клубочки,
Петель ровные рядки,
Внучке мягкие носочки,
Чтоб не тёрли лапотки!
Дед: Тише ты пой, старая! Не буди Машеньку!
Бабка: И то правда. Пускай поспит, сон доглядит.
(Маша слезает с печи)
Маша: Здравствуй, Бабушка! Здравствуй, Дедушка!
Дед и Бабка. Утро доброе, внученька!
Ведущий: Как -то раз пришли подружки, 
В лес зелёный стали звать!
Грибы-ягоды собирать.	
(слышится песня подружек)
Солнце стало спозаранку,
Разбудило каждый дом.
На заветную полянку,
В лес по ягоды идём.
Маша: Подружки поют.
(подружки смеются, появляются под окном)
Подружки: Маша! Пойдем с нами!
Маша: Ой, бабушка, отпусти.
Бабка: Ан, заблудитесь?
Подружки: С чего бы заблудиться - не впервой!
Да и аукаться станем!
Ay, ау, эхо падает в траву,
Ау, ау, всех зову!
Кто услышит, откликайся! Ау, ау, ау!
 Маша: Дедушка!
Дед: Ну что сказать, как удержать! 
Маша: Ладно, ладно! Обещаю! 

Подружки: (  ПОЮТ)
1.	Мы весёлые подружки, Не жалеем голосов,
 Берестки, лукошки, кружки, Набираем до краёв! 
Ау! Ау! Набираем до краёв!
2.	Мы весёлые подружки, Не жалеем голосов,
Кто услышит, откликайся! Всех зову, зову, зову! 
Ау, Ау! Всех зову, зову, зову
Ведущая: Вот пришли подружки в лес, 
А в лесу полно чудес.
 Маша бегала, резвилась

Да отстала, заблудилась.
Не найти домой дорожки
Страшно ей, устали ножки.
Маша: Что же мне делать? (плачет)
Ведущая: Ой, гляди-ка на опушке
Очень ладная избушка
Маша: Кто живёт (стучит)
Ведущая: А в избушке жил медведь
Дверь забыл он запереть
В избушку Машенька вошла
И на лавку прилегла
Вечером пришел Медведь,  Стал  от  радости  реветь.
Медведь: Ой, какая маленькая, какая красивенькая! 
Да перестань реветь! Я терпеть не могу шума!
Маша: Пожалей меня!
Медведь: Пожалею! Только не плачь! А у тебя ничего нет вкусненького? Маша: Да вот только ягоды.
Медведь: Что ж молчала! Давай, мне толстеть надо. Щи умеешь варить?
Маша. Умею!
Медведь: А кашу томить?
Маша: Умею!
Медведь: И пироги печь?
Маша: И пироги !
Медведь: У меня живи!
Маша: Нет, я домой убегу!
Медведь: Куда пойдёшь, в глуши пропадёшь!
Ведущая: Бедной Маше страшно очень ,
Жить в лесу она не хочет
Стала думать и гадать,
Как бы ей домой удрать. 
(Маша радостно вскакивает с лавки) 
Ай, да Маша, молодец! Догадалась, наконец!
(Маша вносит в избу короб, прячет его под стол, зовёт Медведя, он входит, садится за стол Маша угощает его пирогами)
Маша: Медведюшка, отпусти меня на денёк в деревню я бабушке да дедушке пирожков снесу!
Ведущая: Да что ты, Машенька! Как мне тебя отпустить. Заблудишься. 
Давай пирожки я их сам отнесу.
Маша: Ладно! Вот смотри: я в этот короб пирожков положу, а ты отнеси в деревню.
 Короб по дороге не открывай, пирожков не вынимай. 
Я на дубок залезу, за тобой следить буду!
Ведущая: Лишь из горницы он  вышел, Наша Маша не на крыше,
А в корзине притаилась,
Пирожками принакрылалась
В дом Медведь вернулся снова
Медведь:- Глянь! Корзина уж готова...
- Ух ты, тяжела...
Пирожков напекла.
В путь- дорогу, коль слово дал!
Ведущая: И к деревне зашагал
Шел Потапыч, притомился,
У пенька остановился.
Медведь: Сяду, что ли на пенёк
Съем румяный пирожок!
Ведущая: Вдруг он слышит голос Маши
Маша: Не садись на пенёк, не ешь пирожок
Неси Дедушке, неси Бабушке.
Ведущий: Мишка вздрогнул, оглянулся, О пенёк чуть не споткнулся.
Медведь: Ох, глазаста эта Маша!
Знать идти придётся дальше,
Высоко, видать, сидит-
Далеко она глядит. (Медведь идёт дальше)
Ведущий: Прошагал ещё немного.
Медведь: Ох-ох-ох...Устали ноги. Сяду, съем-ка пирожок! Маше тут не углядеть.
Маша: Ошибаешься Медведь Всё я вижу, всё я слышу! И не вздумай даже, Миша, Ты садиться на пенёк, Есть румяный пирожок,
Ведущий: Мишка очень удивился, У пенька остановился.
Медведь: Где же девочка сидит, Что далёко так глядит?
 Это Маша - всех хитрей! Побегу- ка поскорей! 
(Медведь подходит к дому, ставит корзину на землю, вытирает лоб)
Уф! Закончена работа. Вот он дом, а вот ворота, (стучит)
Ведущий: Грозный лай собак услышав, Не на шутку струсил Миша.
 Уж куда ему во двор- В лес удрал во весь опор, (выходят Дед, Баба)

Бабка: Отвори - ка, Дед, ворота! Гостя поглядеть охота.
Маша: Я смекалку проявила И медведя обхитрила 
Воротилася домой. Да и короб не пустой.
Дед: Бабка, ставь самовар, чай пить будем.

----------

краля (23.10.2022), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), мазурка (11.10.2020)

----------


## annyshka8787

Вот такой сценарий, составленный из разных вариантов известной сказки мы ставили в прошлом году со средней группой. 
Муха-Цокатуха
Сцена 2
Звучит русская народная песня "Я на горку шла".
Входит Муха в русском народном костюме, на плечах платок. Поет русскую народную песню, инсценируя по тексту.
1. Я по полю шла,
Долго, долго шла -
Уморилась, уморилась, уморилася.
2. Я по полю шла,
В поле денежку нашла -
Удивилась, удивилась, удивилася.
3. Денежку возьму,
На базар пойду,
На базаре, на базаре самовар куплю.
4. Я скорей пойду,
Самовар куплю.
И огромный, и пузатый самовар куплю.
Уходит с денежкой.
Сцена 3. Ярмарка
Все поют и инсценируют песню "Как у наших у ворот" (русская народная мелодия).
1. Как у наших у ворот
На базар народ идет.
Ай люли, у ворот. (2 раза)
2. Комар музыку ведет,
Пчела мед свой продает.
Ай люли, продает. (2 раза)
3. Гусеница в пляс пошла,
Кузнечика позвала.
Ай люли, позвала. (2 раза)
4. Ах, кузнечик, милый мой,
Попляши-ка ты со мной.
Ай люли, ты со мной. (2 раза)
5. Уж я рад бы поплясать,
Да уж очень я устал.
Ай люли, я устал. (2 раза)
Божья коровка (вынося карусель с лентами)
Нынче ярмарочный день -
Подходи кому не лень,
Ты хоть молод или стар -
Выбирай любой товар.
Дети встают вкруг, держась за ленты карусели. "Катаются" на карусели и поют.
Песня (муз. М. Красева)
1. Бом, бом, бом, бом!
Едет муха с комаром,
А за нею клоп-клоп
Сапогами топ-топ.
2. Пляшет бабочка-шалунья,
Машет крылышком игрунья.
Пчелка с блошкой обнялись,
Словно ветер понеслись.
3. Нынче весело у нас -
Карусель, веселый пляс.
Тара-ра, тара-ра!
Закружилась мошкара.
Кузнечик.
Эй, народ, подходи, на самовары поглядеть.
Самовар кипит - всех гостей напоит.
Муха
Самовар куплю.
Я огромный и пузатый
Самовар куплю.
Муха покупает самовар. 
Исполняется танец «Самовар».
Муха
Я купила на базаре
Самовар большой сейчас.
Приходите все букашки -
Приглашаю в гости вас.
Приходите, прибегайте,
Я вас чаем угощу,
Всем букашкам по три чашки
Чаю сладкого налью.
Угощу я всех чайком
С молоком и крендельком.
Нынче Муха-цокотуха именинница!
Жду вас нынче вечерком!
Все (расходясь)
Обязательно придем.
Сцена 4. В доме Мухи
Звучит аудиозапись "Старинных ритмов".
Муха накрывает стол, прихорашивается у зеркала.
Песенка Мухи-цокотухи.
1. Я, Муха-цокотуха,
Позолоченное брюхо,
Я сегодня жду гостинца,
Я сегодня именинница.
2. Я ходила на базар
И купила самовар,
Угощу друзей чайком,
Пусть приходят вечерком.
3. Я, Муха-цокотуха,
Позолоченное брюхо,
У меня для гостей
Много вкусных сладостей.
Первая гостья Бабочка влетает, поет песню.
Здравствуй, Муха-цокотуха,
Позолоченное брюхо,
Я со всех родных лугов
Принесла тебе цветов. (Дарит.)
Я порхала по цветам,
Прилетела в гости к вам.
Поздравляю, поздравляю.
Счастья, радости желаю.
Муха
Прелестно! Чудесно!
Спасибо! Спасибо!
Букет красивый.
Бабочка
Очаровательно!
Замечательно!
Садится за стол.
Муха
Бабочка–красавица,
Кушайте варенье.
Или вам не нравится
Мое угощенье?
Бабочка 1
Ах варенье, ах варенье,
Это просто объеденье.
Мои усики и щеки
Утопали в сладком соке.
Ах варенье, ах варенье -
Никакого нет сравненья.
Лишь нектар цветов хороших
С ним еще сравниться может.
До чего же приятное,
Сахарное, сладкое.
Звучит музыка "Летка Йенька", появляются Блошки, в руках сапожки.
Блошки (поют) Здравствуй Муха-Цокотуха, позолоченное брюхо.
Ты прими от Блошек
Вот эти сапожки.
Ты прими, прими от Блошек эти милые сапожки
А сапожки не простые -
В них застежки золотые.
Муха
Спасибо, спасибо!
Сапожки на диво,
Садитесь вот тут.
Скоро еще гости придут.
Садятся за стол.
Блошка.
Мухино варенье -
Просто загляденье.
Бабочка 
Нет вкуснее ничего,
Вы попробуйте его.
Блошки(облизываясь)
Просто объеденье,
Ваше угощенье.
Музыка  - появляются Жучки с подарками, дарят Мухе.
Муха
Проходите, не стесняйтесь,
Ешьте, ешьте, угощайтесь.
Посмотрите, какие
Испекла пироги я.
Жуки (поочередно)
Очаровательно!
Замечательно!
Чудесно!
Прелестно!
Появляется Пчела с медом. Танцует.
Пчела
Я соседка - Пчела, -
Тебе меду принесла,
Ах, какой он чистый,
Сладкий и душистый.
Муха
Прошу за стол садиться,
Чайку напиться. (Разливает чай.)
Спасибо! Спасибо!
Мои дорогие,
Самовар шумит -
Всех нас чаем угостит.
Муравьиха идет с цветами, поет. 
Муравьиха : (поет) тр№5 
Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу.
Вот- вот вам цветочки
Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу.
Сама собрала на лужочке!
Муха: (говорит)
Спасибо, спасибо – букет красивый!
Бабочка: (говорит)
Очаровательно! Замечательно!
Пчелки: (говорит)
Чудесно!
Блошки: (говорят)
Прелестно!
Муха
Спасибо, моя милая,
Спасибо, спасибо.
Под музыку входят Кузнечик и Божья коровка. Садятся за стол.
Божья коровка
Только выпьем чашку,
Снова чай налит.
Самовар от счастья
Радостно блестит.Чашки, ложки, блюдца
На столе звенят:
"Динь-ля-ля" смеются -
Всех нас веселят.
Пьют чай.
Под музыку вбегают Светлячок с фонариками.
Светлячок
Я спешил к вам, Светлячок,
Я зажгу у вас огонек,
То-то станет весело,
То-то хорошо!
Вешает фонарики. Свет приглушается.
Бабочка: (говорит)
Очаровательно! Замечательно!
Пчелка: (говорит)
Чудесно!
Блошки: (говорят)
Прелестно!
 Звучит общий хор за столом: Тут и сливки и конфеты, и чего тут только нету!
Мармеладки. Шоколадки. И орехи и помадки!
Пряник мятный. Ароматный. Удивительно приятный.
Трубки с кремом пирожки, очень вкусные сырки!
Муха
Эй, блошки – маленькие ножки, 
Вы бегите  по дорожке,
Зовите музыкантов,
Будем танцевать.(Танец насекомых с конфетами)
Раздаются звуки страшной музыки. Танцующие замирают от испуга.
Паук вылезает из паутины, танцует.
Песня Паука. Музыка М. Красева.
Накидывает сетку на Муху.
Муха
Дорогие гости, помогите!
Паука-злодея прогоните!
И кормила я вас,
И поила я вас,
Не покиньте меня
В мой последний час!
Паук (поет) тр№8 
Я не только мух
Съем в единый дух
Я и пчел и комаров – 
Всех попробовать готов,
Всех съесть готов. 
Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!
Я злой паучище,
Длинные ручищи!
Я всех мух погублю
В паутину их ловлю!

Жучок:

1-й
Не просто так,
Не просто так,
Совсем не для красы,
Торчат, как сабли острые,
У нас жуков усы.
3-й
Смелей жуки
Ведь нам жукам
Не страшно ничего.
Вперед жуки
Один за всех и все за одного.
Музыка, танцует Паук, Жучок испугался Паука.
Мне стало страшно,
Страшно вдругИ я, друзья, боюсь.
И я, признаться, под диван
Скорее заберусь.
Убегают под стол.
Муха
Дорогие гости, помогите!
Паука-злодея зарубите!
И кормила я вас,
И поила я вас,
Не покиньте меня
В мой последний час. (Плачет.)
Ох, Жуки-червяки испугалися,
По углам, по щелям разбежалися.
Кузнечик (прыгает)
Я Кузнечик, я Кузнечик -
Ну, совсем как человечек.
Скок, скок, скок,
За кусток, под мосток и молчок.
Муха (плачет)
И никто даже с места не сдвинется,
Пропадай, погибай именинница.
Паук
Я не только мух съем в единый дух,
Я и пчел, и комаров - всех попробовать готов.
Ха-ха-ха!
Муха плачет. Свет гаснет.
Музыка. Летит Комарик с фонариком.
Комар
Я маленький Комарик,
В руке моей фонарик,
Где убийца? Где злодей?
Не боюсь его когтей. (Светит ему в глаза.)
Прилет Комара, песня и борьба с Пауком, музыка М. Красева.
Комар
Я Комар - храбрец,
Удалой молодец.
Где Паук? Где злодей?
Не боюсь его когтей.
Паука я не боюсь -
С Пауком я сражусь.
Все персонажи (кроме мухи и комара) выстраиваются и танцуют сиртаки
Все: (поют) тр№9 
Вдруг откуда-то летит
Маленький комарик
И в руке его горит
Маленький фонарик.
Комарик: (поет)
Где убийца где злодей
Не боюсь его когтей
Все: (поют)
Подлетает к пауку
Саблю вынимает
И ему на всем скаку
Голову срубает. Э-э-х!
Муху за руку берет
И к окошечку ведет (Свет включается. Светлячки развешивают фонарики.)
Комар
Я тебя освободил?
Муха
Освободил!
Комар. Я злодея погубил?
Муха. Погубил!
Комар
А теперь, душа-девица,
На тебе хочу жениться.
Эй, Жуки-трубачи,
Кузнечики-скрипачи,
Вы скорей выползайте,
Веселее нам играйте.
Все хором (выползая)
Слава! Слава Комару! Победителю!
Комар
Эй, маленькие блошки,
Бегите по дорожке,
Зовите музыкантов -
Будем танцевать.
Оркестр - дети. Играют на инструментах: барабан, тарелки, бубны.
Выкрикивают.
Светлячок Тара-ра, тара-ра,
В пляс пошла вся мошкара.Веселей народ -
Муха замуж идет.
За лихого, удалого,
Молодого Комара.
Кузнечик
Я, Кузнечик, подпрыгиваю
И Букашечкам подмигиваю.
Вы Букашечки, вы милашечки,
Тара-тара-таракашечки.
Божья коровка.
Сапоги скрипят,
Каблуки стучат,
Будет, будет Мошкара
Веселиться до утра.
Танец. В конце все участники становятся полукругом. 
Исполняют финальный танец.

----------

Valesy (13.01.2019)

----------


## Наталья

КОЗА-ДЕРЕЗА.
Жили-были старик со старухой да их дочка.
Вот дочка пошла пасти коз. Пасла по горам, по долам, по зеленым лугам, вечером пригнала их домой. Старик вышел на крыльцо и спрашивает:
— Вы, козочки, вы, матушки,
Вы сыты ли, вы пьяны ли?
Отвечают ему козы:
— Мы и сыты, мы и пьяны,
Мы по горочкам ходили,
Травушку пощипали,
Осинушки поглодали,
Под березкой полежали!
А одна отвечает:
— Я не сыта, я не пьяна,
По горочкам не ходила,
Травушку не щипала,
Осинушки не глодала,
Под березкой не лежала,
А как бежала через мосточек,
Ухватила кленовый листочек.
Да как бежала через гребéльку,
Ухватила воды капéльку.
Рассердился старик на дочь и прогнал ее с глаз долой.
На другой день послал пасти старуху. Старуха пасла коз по горам, по долам, по зеленым лугам.
Поздно вечером пригнала их домой.
Вышел старик на крыльцо:
— Вы, козочки, вы, матушки,
Вы сыты ли, вы пьяны ли?
Козы ему отвечают:
— Мы и сыты, мы и пьяны,
Мы по горочкам ходили,
Травушку пощипали,
Осинушки поглодали,
Под березкой полежали!
А одна коза — все свое:
— Я не сыта, я не пьяна,
По горочкам не ходила,
Травушку не щипала,
Осинушки не глодала,
Под березкой не лежала,
А как бежала через мосточек,
Ухватила кленовый листочек.
Да как бежала через гребéльку,
Ухватила воды капéльку.
Пуще прежнего рассердился старик, прогнал старуху с глаз долой.
На третий день сам пошел пасти коз. Пас по горам, по долам, по зеленым лугам. Пригнал их вечером домой, сам забежал вперед и спрашивает:
— Вы, козочки, вы, матушки,
Вы сыты ли, вы пьяны ли?
Козы ему отвечают:
— Мы и сыты, мы и пьяны,
Мы по горочкам ходили,
Травушку пощипали,
Осинушки поглодали,
Под березкой полежали!
А одна коза — все свое:
— Я не сыта, я не пьяна,
По горочкам не ходила,
Травушку не щипала,
Осинушки не глодала,
Под березкой не лежала,
А как бежала через мосточек,
Ухватила кленовый листочек.
Да как бежала через гребéльку,
Ухватила воды капéльку.
Старик поймал эту козу, привязал ее и давай бить. Бил, бил, половину бока ободрал и пошел нож точить.
Коза видит — дело плохо, оторвалась и убежала. Бежала, бежала, прибежала в заячью избушку, завалилась на печку и лежит.
Приходит зайчик:
— Кто, кто в мою избушку залез?
А коза ему отвечает:
— Я, коза-дереза,
За три гроша куплена,
Полбока луплено,
Топý, топý ногами,
Заколю тебя рогами,
Ножками затопчу,
Хвостиком замету!
Зайчик испугался и убежал. Идет, горько плачет.
Попадается навстречу ему петух в красных сапожках, в золотых сережках, на плече косу несет:
— Здравствуй, заинька. Чего плачешь?
— Как мне не плакать? Забралась коза в мою избушку, меня выгнала.
— Пойдем, я твоему горю помогу.
Подошли они к избушке, петух постучался:
— Тук-тук, кто в избушке?
А коза ему с печи:
— Я, коза-дереза,
За три гроша куплена,
Полбока луплено,
Топý, топý ногами,
Заколю тебя рогами,
Ножками затопчу,
Хвостиком замету!
А петух как вскочит на порог да как закричит:
— Я иду в сапожках,
В золотых сережках,
Несу косу,
Твою голову снесу
По самые плечи,
Полезай с пéчи!
Коза испугалась да со страху упала с печи и убилась...
А заинька с петушком стали в избушке жить да быть да рыбку ловить.


В обработке А.Н. Толстого.
Остальное: Михаил Владимирович Толстиков

----------


## Наталья

КОЗА-ДЕРЕЗА - второй вариант сказки
Коза-Дереза

Жили были дед да баба да внученька Маша. Не было у них ни коровки, ни свинки, никакой скотинки - одна коза. Коза, черные глаза, кривая нога, острые рога. Дед эту козу очень любил. Вот раз дед послал бабку козу пасти. Она пасла, пасла и домой погнала. А дед сел у ворот да и спрашивает: 
- Коза моя, коза, чёрные глаза, кривая нога, острые рога, что ты ела, что пила? 
- Я не ела, не пила, меня бабка не пасла. Как бежала через мосточек ухватила кленовый листочек, - вот и вся моя еда. 
Рассердился дед на бабку, раскричался и послал внучку козу пасти. Та пасла, пасла и домой пригнала. А дед у ворот сидит и спрашивает: 
- Коза моя, коза, чёрные глаза, кривая нога? острые рога, что ты ела, что пила? А коза в ответ: 
- Я не ела, я не пила, меня внучка не пасла, как бежала через мосточек, ухватила кленовый листочек, - вот и вся моя еда. 
Рассердился дед на внучку, раскричался, пошёл сам козу пасти. Пас, пас, досыта накормил и домой погнал. А сам вперёд побежал, сел у ворот да спрашивает: 
- Коза моя , коза, чёрные глаза, кривая нога, острые рога, хорошо ли ела, хорошо ли пила? 
А коза говорит: 
- Я не пила, я не ела, а как бежала через мосточек ухватила кленовый листочек,- вот и вся моя еда! 
Рассердился тут дед на обманщицу, схватил ремень, давай её по бокам лупить. Еле-еле коза вырвалась и побежала в лес. 
В лес прибежала да и забралась в зайкину избушку, двери заперла, на печку залезла. А зайка в огороде капусту ел. Пришёл зайка домой - дверь заперта. Постучал зайка да и говорит: 
- Кто мою избушку занимает, кто меня в дом не пускает? 
А коза ему отвечает: 
- Я коза-дереза пол бока луплена, за три гроша куплена, я как топну - топну ногами, заколю тебя рогами, хвостом замету. 
Испугался зайчик, бросился бежать. Спрятался под кустик и плачет, лапкой слёзы вытирает. 
Идет мимо серый волк, зубами щёлк. 
-О чём ты заинька плачешь, о чём слёзы льёшь? 
- Как мне, заиньке, не плакать, как мне серому, не горевать: построил я себе избушку на лесной опушке, а забралась в неё коза-дереза, меня домой не пускает. 
- Не горюй, заинька, не горюй серенький, пойдём я её выгоню. 
Подошёл серый волк к избушке да как закричит: 
- Ступай, коза, с печи, освобождай зайкину избушку! 
А коза ему и отвечает: 
- Я коза-дереза, пол бока луплена, за три гроша куплена, как выпрыгну, как выскочу, забью ногами, заколю рогами - пойдут клочки по закоулочкам! 
Испугался волк и убежал! 
Сидит заинька под кустом, плачет, слезы лапкой утирает. Идёт медведь, толстая нога. Кругом деревья, кусты трещат. 
- О чём, заинька, плачешь, о чём слёзы льёшь? 
- Как мне, заиньке, не плакать, как мне серому, не горевать: построил я избушку на лесной опушке, а забралась ко мне коза-дереза, меня домой не пускает. 
- Не горюй, заинька, я её выгоню. 
Пошёл к избушке медведь да давай реветь: 
- Пошла, коза, с печи, освобождай зайкину избушку! 
Кога ему в ответ: 
- Как выскочу, да как выпрыгну, как забью ногами, заколю рогами, - пойдут клочки по закоулочкам! 
Испугался медведь и убежал. 
Сидит зайка под кустом, пуще прежнего плачет, слёзки лапкой утирает. Кто мне зайчику серенькому поможет? Как мне козу-дерезу выгнать? 
Идёт петушёк, красный гребешёк, в красных сапогах, на ногах шпоры, на плече коса. 
- Что ты, заинька, так горько плачешь, что ты серенький, слёзы льёшь? 
- Как мне не плакать, как не горевать, построил я избушку, на лесной опушке, забралась туда коза-дереза меня домой не пускает. 
- Не горюй, заинька, я её выгоню. 
- Я гнал - не выгнал, волк гнал - не выгнал, медведь гнал - не выгнал, где тебе, Петя, выгнать! 
- Пойдём посмотрим, может и выгонем! 
Пришёл Петя к избушке да как закричит: 
- Иду, иду скоро, на ногах шпоры, несу острую косу, козе голову снесу! Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
Испугалась коза да как хлопнется с печи! С печи на стол, со стола на пол, да в дверь, да в лес бегом! Только её и видели. 
А заинька снова стал жить в своей избушке, на лесной опушке. Морковку жуёт, вам поклон шлёт. 
Вот и сказке конец, а кто слушал, молодец.

----------


## Фа-Соль

Кто сказал МЯУ? для 2 младшей группы

Ведущая: Пообедав, в уголок спать улегся мой щенок, 
Под диван засунув хвост, в лапы спрятал мокрый нос.
«УВЕРТЮРА»
Ведущая: Вдруг под ухом: «Мяу, мяу», очень громко раздалось.
Как подпрыгнул мой щенок.
Щенок: Кто же так мяукнуть мог?
(Заглядывает под стол, под шкаф)
Щенок: Нет, наверно, мне приснилось.
Ведущая: Снова «Мяу» раздалось.
Побежал щенок во двор
С петухом затеял спор.
«ТАНЕЦ ПЕТУХА»
Щенок: Ты мяукал или нет? Дай скорее мне ответ.
Ведущая: И сказал петух щенку.
Петух: Нет, я пою «ку-ка-ре-ки»,
Как такое ты, щенок,
Обо мне подумать мог
Я ведь птица важная,
Сильная, отважная. (Уходит).
Ведущая: И, закончив разговор,
Он уселся, на забор,
А щенок повесил нос,
И поджал печально хвост.
Вдруг над ухом снова «мяу»
Очень громко раздалось.
Щенок: Это здесь (и начал рыть, выскакивают мыши)
«ТАНЕЦ МЫШАТ» (2)
Щенок: Это вы сказали «мяу»?
Мыши: Нет! «Мяу» слово страшное,
Для мышей ужасное.
Видишь, мы дрожим от страха,
Даже смокла вся рубаха!
Пи-пи-пи – скорей отсюда!
Ведущая: Не нашел ответа пес
На мучительный вопрос.
Кто же рядом слово «мяу»
Дважды громко произнес.
Щенок: Может быть вон та собака, я спрошу ее однако. (обегает вокруг конуры. Из конуры выходит пес – р-р-р)
Щенок: Я-я-я только хотел спросить, это вы сказали мяу?
Пес: Я! Ты смеешься, щенок. Р-р-р. Гав!
Ведущая: Со всех ног бросился щенок в сад и спрятался под кустом. Тут прямо над ним кто-то сказал «мяу».
«ПЕСЕНКА ПЧЕЛОК»
Щенок: Тетя пчелка, пани фрау, это вы сказали «мяу»?
Пчела: Ужа-с, Ужа-с, ужалю.
(Прожужжала пчела и ужалила щенка в нос).
Ведущая: Бедный маленький щенок.
В пруд пустился наутек.
Отсиделся под водой,
Он от страха сам не свой.
Пчелы ждать его не стали
Над водою полетали
И отправились опять
Мед пчелиный собирать.
Но тут опять кто-то сказал «мяу».
(Плывут рыбки, кружатся)
Щенок: А не ты ли тетя Щука научилася мяукать?
Ведущая: Рот в ответ открыла щука, не издав при том не звука.
Лягушка: Какой ты глупый щенок,
Разве ты не знаешь, что рыбы не говорят.
Щенок: Так это вы сказали «мяу»?
«ТАНЕЦ ЛЯГУШАТ»
Лягушки: Ква-ква-ква, лягушки только квакают,
Какой ты смешной, уходи-ка ты домой!
Ведущая: В свой любимый уголок лег промокший мой щенок.
Под диван упрятав хвост и прикрыв распухший нос.
Вдруг над ухом снова «мяу», очень громко раздалось
И в распахнутом окошке появилась Мурка-кошка. Мяу!
Мурка сразу наутек. Вот теперь щенок узнал,
Кто же спать ему мешал, кто над ухом слово «мяу»
Неожиданно сказал. (Герои вышли на поклон)

----------

иоанна5 (28.02.2021), Татьяна Никитина (03.12.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Предлагаю небольшую музыкальную сказку для детей младшей группы "Заюшкина избушка".Текст и музыка мои.

«Заюшкина избушка»
(музыкальная инсценировка для детей 3-4 лет)


Ведущая: Жили-были Заяц и Лиса. Была у зайчика избушка лубяная, а у Лисы ледяная. Пришла весна, избушка у Лисы и растаяла. Пошла лиса к зайцу в гости.

Лиса (поет): Я красавица – Лиса,
Всему свету я краса!
Зайка двери открывай,
Меня в гости приглашай!

Заяц (поет): (Открывает двери) –
Приглашаю, приглашаю!
Угощу лисичку чаем!
/см. приложение «Лиса и Заяц»/

Ведущая: Пустил заяц лису домой, а она его и выгнала (Лиса выгоняет зайца).
Идет зайчик и плачет, а навстречу ему волк.

Волк: О чем, зайчик, плачешь?

Заяц (поет): Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
Не могу попасть домой!
Помогите, помогите,
Лису из дома прогоните!
/см. приложение «Жалоба зайчика»/

Ведущая: Пошли заяц с волком к избушке лису прогонять.

Волк (поет): Уходи скорей лиса,
Во зеленые леса!
Ты со мною не шути,
Зайку в домик пусти.
/см. приложение «Волк прогоняет лису»/

Лиса: Как выскочу, как выпрыгну,
Пойдут клочки по закоулочкам.

Волк (поет): Вот как страшно, ой-ой-ой,
Убегу скорей домой!
(Убегает)
/см. приложение «Волк убегает»/

Ведущая: Испугался волк и убежал, а зайчик идет по лесу и плачет.
Навстречу ему медведь.

Медведь: О чем, зайчик, плачешь?

Заяц (поет): Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
Не могу попасть домой!
Помогите, помогите,
Лису из дома прогоните!
/см. приложение «Жалоба зайчика»/

Ведущая: Пошли заяц с медведем к избушке лису прогонять.

Медеведь (поет): Уходи скорей лиса,
Во зеленые леса!
Ты со мною не шути,
Зайку в домик пусти.
/см. приложение «Медведь прогоняет лису»/

Лиса: Как выскочу, как выпрыгну,
 Пойдут клочки по закоулочкам.

Медведь (поет): Вот как страшно, ой-ой-ой,
Убегу скорей домой!
(Убегает)
/см. приложение «Медведь убегает»/

Ведущая: Испугался Медведь и убежал, а зайчик идет по лесу и плачет.
Навстречу ему Петух.

Петух: О чем, зайчик, плачешь?

Заяц (поет): Ой-ой-ой! Ой-ой-ой!
Не могу попасть домой!
Помогите, помогите,
Лису из дома прогоните!
/см. приложение «Жалоба зайчика»/

Ведущая: Пошли заяц с петухом к избушке лису прогонять.

Петух (поет): Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Несу косу на плечи,
Хочу лесу посечи!
Пошла лиса вон!
/см. приложение «Петух прогоняет лису»/

Лиса: Одеваюсь!

Петух (поет): Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Несу косу на плечи,
Хочу лесу посечи!
Пошла лиса вон!

Лиса: Обуваюсь!

Петух (поет): Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Несу косу на плечи,
Хочу лесу посечи!
Пошла лиса вон!

Лиса: (выскакивает из домика)
Простите! Извините! Больше не буду зайку обижать!

Ведущая: Дети, простим лису?

Дети: ДА!

Ведущая: Вот и сказочке конец,
А кто слушал – молодец
Нотное приложение:

----------

Alexandra_B (26.03.2018), larisakoly (09.07.2017), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), Muzira (26.01.2017)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Прошла премьера сказки "Дюймовочка" принесли родители фотографии(очень мало, т.к. фотографировали только своего ребёнка, Вот всё что есть

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## Юлиана09

"Пожар в лесу" Т. Сорокина
Я делала эту сказку на День Земли.    ст, под. гр.
Дети под музыку заходят в зал, садятся на стульчики.
Вед. Весенний воздух свеж и чист.
Вот зеленеет первый лист.
Вокруг ручьи бегут звеня
И просыпается земля.
Весной, когда земля просыпается от зимнего сна, мы отмечаем ее день рождения.
Дети по очереди:
- Просыпайтесь леса и поля,
Наряжайся планета земля.
Жди гостей на свой день рожденья,
От друзей принимай поздравленье!

- Первым гостем стал солнечный свет
Подснежников дарит он целый букет.
Получили грачи приглашенье
На полях ждет грачей угощенье.

- Теплый ветер запел о весне,
Заиграла вода в ручейке.
Как прекрасно твое пробужденье!
С днем рожденья, Земля!
С днем рожденья!

- С днем рожденья, планета!
С днем рожденья, Земля!
Отныне мы дети твои и друзья
Отныне мы вместе большая семья:
Цветы и деревья, птицы и я.

Вед. У каждого на свете есть песенка своя:
Поют  о счастье ветер,
Деревья и поля.
То радостно, то грустно,
То громче, то нежней
Поет скворец искусный
И маленький ручей.
Шумит ли сад цветущий
Идет ли снег стеной.
Прекрасен мир поющий
И ты с ним вместе пой!
«Лесная песенка» сл. Чадовой, муз. Лукониной
Включается фонограмма «Лес, птицы»
Вед. В одном лесу был случай как-то раз,
О нем сейчас услышите  рассказ.
Зайчиха в доме с зайками жила
И за едой однажды в лес пошла.
Выходит зайчиха с зайчатами
 «Песня Зайчихи» сл. Сорокиной, муз. Филиппенко
Встала я сегодня рано,
За едой чтоб в лес пойти.
Пожелайте же, зайчата,
Вы мне доброго пути
Вас прошу: послушны будьте,
Уберите все кругом.
Спички в руки не берите,
Не шутите вы с огнем!
1 зайчонок. Обещаем: вчетвером
Все мы в доме уберем!
Зайчиха. Ну, смотрите, не шалите
И меня к обеду ждите.
Зайчата. До свидания, мамочка!
Зайчиха. До свидания, детки!
Зайчиха уходит
2 зайчонок. Мама из дому ушла – 
Надо браться за дела.
Непослушный зайчонок. А мне неохота – 
Подождет работа.
3 зайчонок. Стыдно, брат, так поступать,
Стыдно маму огорчать!
Непослушный зайчонок. Хватит вам меня учить,
Помогу я, так и быть.
1 зайчонок. Все игрушки в доме сам
Я расставлю по местам
Ставит игрушки возле домика
2 зайчонок. Я сейчас полью цветок.
Поливает из леечки
1 зайчонок. Ну вот, все сделано,
Давайте пить чаек!
2 зайчонок. Но как же чайник будем мы разогревать?
Ведь мама строго не велела спички брать.
Непослушный. Подумаешь! Какая ерунда!
Нам спичка-то нужна всего одна.
Тем более я видел много раз,
Как мама в кухне зажигала газ.
3 зайчонок. А может быть, не надо? Я боюсь1
Непослушный. Да ты, я вижу, просто трус!
Непослушный зайчонок заходит в домик
1 зайчонок. Наш братец все же спички взял!    Заглядывает в окошки дома
Все. Ох, не случился бы пожар!
Из домика слышится крик
Непослушный. Ой-ой-ой-ой! Обжегся я!  Упала спичка у меня!
Горит наш дом! Скорей сюда.
Зайчата бегут в домик, на крыше которого появляются языки пламени (из бумаги или ткани)
Зайчата. (громко) Пожар! Пожар!
Вбегает Волк
Волк. Кто здесь громко так кричал?
Оглядывается, замечает горящий домик
Да у зайчихи в домике пожар!
Эх, значит, я напрасно прибежал.
«Песня Волка» сл. Сорокиной, муз. Филиппенко
Как я зайчиков люблю,
Все об этом знают!
Жалко, жалко, что они
Все в огне сгорают.
Видно, спичками они 
Баловаться стали,
И теперь их дом горит.
Зайки, вы пропали!
Волк. Зайчата уж, наверное, поджарились давно.
А мне такую пищу есть запрещено!
Живот от жареного сразу заболит…
Лесной наш врач сказал,
Что у меня гастрит.
Ничем помочь я не могу – 
Свою я шкуру берегу!
Ну, а поэтому я лучше убегу!               убегает
Зайчата. Спасите! Помогите! Мы горим!
Вбегает Ежик, принюхивается
Ежик. Я чую где-то дым!               Оглядывается
Теперь я вижу – здесь огонь!
Да это же горит зайчихин  дом.           Решительно
Надо срочно позвонить, о пожаре сообщить!
Подбегает к телефону, висящему на дереве, набирает номер
Ноль один!
Пожарные, спешите на опушку!
Горит здесь заячья избушка
Вешает трубку, подбегает к домику
Из дома, зайки, выходите,
А не то сейчас сгорите.
Ежик выводит зайчат с домика
Появляются лягушки – пожарные. В руках ведерки с надписью «01» , встают возле домика.
1 лягушка. На пожар мы поспешили,
Сразу, как нам позвонили.
2 лягушка. Действовать сейчас нам нужно
Очень слаженно и дружно.
3 лягушка. Мы зальем огонь водой,
Быстро справимся с бедой!
Поворачиваются к домику, тушат огонь.
4 лягушка. Вот и все, пожар мы потушили,
Хорошо, что мы так поспешили!
«Песня лягушек» сл. Сорокиной, муз. Филиппенко
Мы лягушки-попрыгушки,
От пожара лес храним.
Чтоб огонь не зажигали,
Очень зорко мы следим.
Припев. Если что-то загорелось,
Мы на помощь к вам придем.
Только лишь пожар начнется,
Тут как тут мы вчетвером.
Потушить пожар мы можем,
Помогает нам вода.
Знает: каждый без нее нам
Обойтись никак нельзя!
Припев.
Вбегает взволнованная зайчиха
Зайчиха. Я как узнала о пожаре,
Домой скорее побежала!      Обнимает зайчат
За вас, зайчата, волновалась я!
Обращается к Ежику и лягушкам
За помощь всем спасибо вам, друзья!
1 лягушка. Причина возгорания – 
Детское непослушание.
2 лягушка. Вовремя Еж сообщил о пожаре:
Еще бы немного – и зайки пропали!
3 лягушка. В любое время дня и ночи
Мы от пожара лес храним!
4 лягушка. И если что-то загорится,
Звоните быстро…
Все. Ноль один!
К участникам сказки подходит Волк, читают по очереди:
Чтобы не было пожаров,
Не горели бы дома,
Не берите, дети, спички
Вы без спросу никогда!
Хоть огонь нас согревает,
Но бывает и жесток.
Очень быстро он сжигает!
Осторожней с ним, дружок!
Даже малую бумажку
Никогда не поджигай!
Береги деревья, пташек – 
Все вокруг оберегай!
Все вместе. Ты природу охраняй!
Песня «Земля – наш общий дом!» сл, муз. Н. Караваевой

Выходит Старичок-Лесовичок
Лесовичок. Привет, друзья!
Узнали верно, вы меня?
Я – Старичок-Лесовичок.
Лес от лиха охраняю,
Зла в лесу не допускаю.
Для того, кто станет другом
И для леса и для луга.
Будет солнышко теплей
Будет небо голубей.
Сегодня в день рождения Земли, я угощаю вас дарами своего лесного царства
Раздает угощение

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## natalia100

Музыкальная сказка « Летучий корабль»
Ведущий:
В некотором царстве,
В дальнем государстве
Жил да был когда – то царь,
Превеликий государь.
Дочь красавицу имел,
Ей мужа знатного хотел

                                                      Картина 1

Выходят глашатаи:   Внимание! Внимание!
Всем! Всем! Всем!
Слушайте объявления
И выполняйте их без промедления!
Царь объявляет на весь зал – 
Здесь будет королевский бал!
Он, хочет, чтоб сюда пришли
Женихи со всей земли!
Кто Забаве приглянется
Кому Забава улыбнется,
Тот и женится на ней,
Торопитесь, поскорей!

Открывается занавес.
В зал входит царь с дочерью Забавою, за ними – придворные, гости.
Царь:           Чудно, чудно! Бал открыт,
Блеском весь дворец горит.
Музыканты, вы на месте?
( К Забаве): Менуэт я с вами вместе
                     Начинаю танцевать
                     Приглашаю всех вставать!

Менуэт.
Царь:    Прошу садиться, господа!
Вниманье публики сюда!
Я заявляю без похвал
Сегодня – необычный бал.
Рад я видеть всех гостей!
Приятных жду от вас вестей,
Подарков интересных,
И женихов известных!

Звучит музыка, входит придворный.

Придворный: Ваше Величество!
                          К вам факир и чародей!
Царь:               Ой, проси его скорей
                          Пусть колдует здесь тот час
                          И развеселит всех нас!

Входит факир, кланяется.
Факир (к Забаве): О, великая  богиня!
Забава – ты королева красоты!
Самых лучших предложений
В этот день достойна ты!
Я факир – факир и фокусник восточный
Знаю очень точно:
Ты такого волшебства
Не видала никогда!

Факир показывает фокусы.

Забава: Это все неинтересно!
              Фокусы ваши нам известны!

Входит придворный.

Придворный: Объявился жених восточный,
  Он почтенный важный очень!
  С ним девицы в шароварах
  В разноцветных покрывалах!

Входит султан с восточными красавицами, кланяются.

Восточный танец.

Султан: Ах, принцесса, маков цвет,
Вас прекрасней в мире нет!
В мой прославленный гарем
Надо множество царевн.
Стань любимою женой,
Будешь счастлива со мной!
Царь:    Ах, ты бестия с Востока
Ты достоин лишь упрека.
У меня ведь дочь одна,
Так румяна и бела.
Забава:  Не поеду на Восток
До Востока путь далек!
На кого покину дом?
Нет, останусь я с отцом!
Царь: Не нужны нам женихи заграничные
          Есть у нас, Забавушка, свои – столичные!»

Выходит купец Полкан.

Полкан: Я – купец Полкан,
Повидал я много стран!
Привез тебе, Забавушка, я самоцветы
Краше их – во всем мире нету.
И шкатулочку резную,
И посуду расписную
Клетку серебристую,
Птицу голосистую.
Стань моею ты женой
Будешь жить как за стеной!
Забава:   Вам спасибо за подарки,
 Но уж очень они ярки!
 А от пенья вашей птицы
 Даже голова кружится.

Звучит музыка « Мечты». Забава инсценирует 1 куплет песни. На 2 куплет входит Трубочист Ваня, инсценирует 2 куплет песни, кланяется.

Иван:         Забава, милая!
                    Буду вечно вас любить!
        Разрешите вам тотчас же
        Руку с сердцем предложить! 
 (Становится на одно колено)
                    Смею просить вас женой моей стать
Забава:       В просьбе, Иван, не могу отказать!
Царь:           Забава, доченька, очнись,
Да кругом ты оглянись!
Сколько знатных женихов вокруг,
Ты же Трубочиста выбираешь вдруг!
Нет, этому не быть!
Забава: Отец, я не смогу его забыть!
Царь: Забава, вот смотри, каков красавец!
            Или вот этот…
            Нет, вон тот с кудрями
            А может этот? Ох, не знаю прямо!
Забава: Нет, нет! Ваня веселый, смелый,
Хозяйственный, добрый, умелый,
Быстрый и ловкий, Ваня певец –
Шутник, красавец, молодец!
Царь: Что ж,  желаю, Иван, убедиться,
           Сколь достоин ты жениться. 
И для такого испытанья
Я придумал, вот такое заданье!
Построй – ка завтра мне к утру,
Как только встану, глаза протру!
Корабль сказочный, да не простой
Летающий, и вот такой большой!
Чтоб мог я на нем весь мир облететь,
Себя показать, да на других поглядеть!
Занавес закрывается.

                                                                     Картина 2

В зал заходит Иван.
Иван: Что же делать? Как же быть?
Где ж такой корабль  добыть?
Обойду вокруг белый свет. 
Может даст кто добрый совет?

Идет по залу, подходит к болоту.
Иван:   Шел я близко ли далеко,
  Вот добрался до болота.
  А в болоте Водяной,
  Эй, дружище, ты постой!
Песня Водяного.
Водяной: Ох, какая скукота.
Вся вот эта красота,
Все бурлит то и дело,
Как мне это надоело!
Одиноко, скучно мне,
Здесь в прозрачной глубине,
Я один – ушли рыбешки,
Рядом спят русалки – крошки!
Ваня, как здесь очутился?
Или может заблудился?
Иван:       Водяной, дай мне совет,
Обошел я белый свет,
Как построить мне корабль за ночь?
Чтоб в жены получить цареву дочь?
Да корабль не простой, а летающий такой!
Водяной: Тебе помочь, Иван я рад,
Взгляни, вокруг болота сад!
Сухие ветви ты срубай,
Корабль строить начинай!
Инструменты тебе дам,
Рубай да строй корабль сам! ( дает инструменты)
Иван:       Вот спасибо, Водяной,
                  Не уходи, побудь со мной!
Иван строит корабль.
Водяной: Дам тебе один совет,
Хочешь слушай, хочешь, нет!
Чтоб корабль мог летать,
 Заклинанье надо знать!
Вот клубок, скорей бери
Дом Яги в лесу найди!
Бабки -  Ежки там живут,
Звонко песенки поют.
Да на ступах все летают,
Заклинанье повторяют.
Иван берет клубок, идет в лес, находит избушку, и, притаившись слушает песню.
Частушки Бабок – Ежек.
Бабки – Ежки садятся на метлы, говорят волшебные слова:
                                                  Земля прощай!
                                                  В добрый путь!
Иван повторяет слова и радостный уходит из зала.

                                                                 Картина  3

В лес заходит Полкан, видит корабль.
Полкан: Сон я вижу, иль мечту?
                Нет, я верно, крепко сплю!
                Ах, корабль то чудесный,
И летает, вот прелестно!
Я Ивашку, обману,
И корабль заберу!
Уж теперь заживу!
Забаву в жены я возьму!

Садится на  корабль и улетает (Выносит из зала)

                                                                      Картина 4

Действие происходит во дворце.

Заходит царь с Забавою.

Царь: Ты, Забава, не грусти,
И со мной поговори!

Песня царя и Забавы.

Входит придворный.

Придворный: Ваше Величество!
Вот уж диво, так уж диво!
Корабль по небу плывет,
Народ ликует и поет!

В зал входит Полкан

Полкан:            Царь – батюшка! 
Я исполнил ваш указ!
Корабль построил в срок как раз!
Забаву в жены взять хочу,
Всей душой ее люблю!

Забава плачет, убегает.

Царь:                Ты б Забава, не грустила,
Не хныкала, не ныла!
А корабль посетила!
Эй, придворный сюда живо!
Лестницу скорей неси,
Да на корабль подсади!

Придворный несет лестницу, царь залазит на корабль.

Царь:                Ну, что дальше? Как же быть?
Почему корабль не летит?
Может кнопочку нажать?
Аль что доброе сказать?
Полкан:            Земля прощай, 
                           Лихом нас не поминай!

Корабль взлетает и останавливается.

Царь:      Эй, Полкаша помоги,
                С корабля меня сними!
Полкан: У меня есть лестница,
 У тебя – корона.
 Мне – корону отдаешь,
 Сразу лестницу берешь!
Царь:     Ах, мерзкий негодяй,
                Ты получишь нагоняй.

Звучит музыка, входит Иван.

Полкан: Вот Ивашка появился,
                Как же он не заблудился?
                Надо мне скорей бежать,
                А не то несдобровать!
Царь:     Эй, Ванюша, помоги, 
               С корабля меня сними!
Иван:    Вам помочь я рад всегда
               Это горе – не беда!

Царь слазит с корабля.

Царь:     Ты, Ванюша спас царя,
Верь, награда ждет тебя!
Одарю я молодца,
Лучше родного отца!
Иван:    Мне награда не нужна,
Лишь Забавушка – душа!
Я Забавушку люблю,
Под венец ее зову!
Царь:    Что ж перечить я не буду, 
               Про обиды позабуду!
               Дети, вас благославляю,
               И здоровья вам желаю!

Звучит заключительная песня.

Танец Ивана и Забавы.

 Все артисты выходят на поклон.

----------


## gadalka

Спасибо большое  А. Морсину за  прекрасный мюзикл "СНЕЖНАЯ КОРОЛЕВА"  и *ИРИНЕ 55*   за идеи  для постановке мной этой замечательной сказки!!!  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  

*    Необыкновенные приключения Кая и Герды*

                                                                    (занавес  закрыт)
УВЕРТЮРА: «Бьют часы на старой башне»
¬(вбегают Лето, Весна, Осень)
ПЕСНЯ -ТАНЕЦ: «Кай и Герда»
1к. В одном далёком городе , где небо цвета синего
А на балконах солнечных  во  всю растут цветы
Жила однажды девочка с красивым звонким именем,
А по соседству мальчик жил, о них узнаешь ты
Они  дружили весело   со взрослыми не спорили
                                              А вечерами слушали на крыше голос грёз.
                                     И вы сейчас узнаете про них одну историю
                                     Занятную историю почти всерьёз
ПРИПЕВ:  Кай и Герда, Кай и Герда к нам пришли из доброй сказки
                   Их  на свете каждый первый вмиг узнает без подсказки
                    Кай и Герда, Кай и Герда нам расскажут как сумели
                    Устоять любовь и дружба против Снежной королевы

ЛЕТО:   Мы  всем на удивленье сыграем представленье
                Пусть громче грянет музыка, пусть ярче вспыхнет свет
                Привет наш – юным зрителям, а так же  их родителям
                И дедушкам, и бабушкам
ВМЕСТЕ:     Привет! Привет! Привет!!! 
ОСЕНЬ:  Вы  слыхали?  Не  слыхали?
ВЕСНА:  Вы  видали?   Не  видали?
ОСЕНЬ:  У  нас такое тут случилось, снова сказка повторилась
                   Вы  хотите всё узнать?  Пора нам сказку начинать
ВЕСНА:   Про зиму белоснежную, про Королеву Снежную 
ОСЕНЬ:   Но больше не будем испытывать ваше терпенье.
ВМЕСТЕ:   Начинаем, начинаем наше представление!       
ЛЕТО:          Как то зимнею порой, быстро с горки ледяной
                      Дети в саночках съезжали и гурьбой в снежки играли

ТАНЕЦ: «ЗИМНИЕ ЗАБАВЫ»
(остаются Кай и Герда)


                                                                  -1-


ГЕРДА:  День чудесный, солнце светит
                   Свет  особенный такой
                    Пусть завоет злая вьюга не разлучны мы с тобой
                     Ведь не могут друг без друга! 
КАЙ:         Ведь не могут друг без друга!
ВМЕСТЕ:   Кай и Герда – брат с сестрой!
                                 (берутся за руки и вместе кружатся)
ГЕРДА:      Кай, смотри, какие чудеса и какая красота
                        Снег кружит как белый рой устилая всё собой!

ТАНЕЦ: «ЗИМА»


ГЕРДА:  Снег такой чудесный, правда
                     Словно  пчёлки в небесах.
                     Но есть у снега – Королева, всё летает в облаках
                     И ни разу не присядет, не спускается с небес,
                      Только окна  разрисует и уйдёт в свой снежный лес
КАЙ:      Видел на окне узор я этот, много красоты есть в нём,
                     Но только  пусть  зайдёт  сюда, я в огонь её и всё. 
  ГЕРДА:  Ой, Кай, совсем забыла, я приготовила для тебя подарок, сейчас принесу,
                      только никуда не  уходи, дождись меня…..
КАЙ:      Конечно  дождусь, ведь подарки  я люблю….

          (Герда убегает, слышен вой метели, входит Снежная Королева)



                        ПЕСНЯ-ТАНЕЦ: «Визит Снежной Королевы

1к.  Вот так встреча, какой у вас чудесный вечер,  вот так встреча, да  1, 2, 3  раз.
         Но  замечаю, меня по царски не встречают, ах нет не встречают,  да 1, 2, 3  раз.
         Пусть для вас не будет тайной, что к вам пришла я неслучайно…
         Странно, что всё же меня узнать ни кто не  может, ах странно престранно, да 1, 2, 3,1 
          Нынче детишки и вовсе не читают книжки, ах нынче детишки, ну просто «атас»
          Хоть лицо моё не вспомнится, эта встреча вам запомнится…
ПРИПЕВ:   Кто здесь духа безмятежного, не боится царства снежного
                    Не страшится льда холодного и ветров студёных струй
                    Дать мне руку не откажется, станцевать со мной отважится
                    В эту полночь Новогоднюю мой получит поцелуй!

                                                                -2-

КАЙ:        Простите, а вы кто
СН. КОР: Ты ещё не узнал меня, Кай?
 КАЙ:        Так,  так  ты и есть Снежная Королева?
СН. КОР:  Оставь, прошу земные штучки, давай отправимся ко мне
                        Будешь жить ты во дворце, будут все служить тебе.
                         Будешь ты иметь что хочешь! Все игрушки. Леденцы
                         И мороженного горы, и салазки, и коньки.
   КАЙ:        Только там не будет Герды , ни веселья, ни доброты!
   СН. КОР:  Ты, я вижу просто трус!
    КАЙ:        Ни чего я не боюсь!
    СН. КОР:   Обними , хоть на прощанье
                                    (Кай подходит, обнимает)
    КАЙ:        Что ж, прощай!...
                                     (хватается за сердце)
     КАЙ:       Ой, меня кольнуло в сердце…
     СН. КОР:   ничего, это пройдёт…
                                Я возьму тебя с собой в свой далёкий снежный край
                                 Ведь пришла я за тобой, ты согласен милый Кай
      КАЙ:      Ну конечно же согласный, этот мир такой ужасный!...

                       (Королева уводит Кая, вбегает Герда несёт розы) 
     ГЕРДА:      Кай! Кай! Где ты? (к зрителям)
                            Вы не видели здесь мальчика?
                            Нет? А вы? Тоже нет?
                            А вы выдели маленького мальчика?
                            Нет? Не видели!
(находит  шапочку)
                            Я все поняла, здесь была Снежная королева
                            она забрала Кая.
                            Я должна его спасти ведь это  я рассказала ему о неё!
                                                           -3-
( занавес меняется декорация, летняя поляна)
ПЕСНЯ: «Герды»
1к:  Дни недели чужой стороной
       Машут ели мне за спиной
       К светлому небу с песенкой этой
       Птицы домой зовут и я тебе пою
       Утро, вечер проходит в пути
       Будет встреча у нас впереди
       Скороли станет, скоро настанет
       Сердце о нём поёт, сердце к нему зовет 
ПРИПЕВ:  Поздно или рано снегу набеду
                  Я тебя застану, я тебя найду
                  Вьюга ли закружит крыльями ветров
                  Ты не бойся стужи, вьюг и холодов     
(открывается занавес, выходит Лето)
ПЕСНЯ: «Лето  - радостная пора»
1к:  Что такое, что такое лето?
        Это солнце, это море света
        Это поле. Это лес
        Это тысяча чудес
ПРИПЕВ:  Доброе лето, теплое лето
                  Сколько в нем красок
                  Сколько в нем света                                    2р.
                  Солнце стучится в окне с утра  
                  Вставать пора!     
   ЛЕТО:  Милые мои цветочки
                      Просыпайтесь, просыпайтесь
                      Небу, солнышку и тучкам
                      Улыбайтесь, улыбайтесь

                                  ТАНЕЦ: «Цветочный рай»

                                              -4-

    ЛЕТО:  Если в лес с лукошком
                       Вы летом попадёте
                       То клубничку – ягодку
                       Конечно – же найдете
                        Ягодки прекрасные
                       Зовет вас Лето – красное
                                      ТАНЕЦ:  «Добрый день, Лето»
(Герда подходит к Лету)
   ЛЕТО:  Здравствуй, милая девчушка
                     Как попала ты ко мне
  ГЕРДА:   Помоги мне Лето красное
                       А иначе быть беде. Кай пропал
  ЛЕТО:  Твой братец Кай?
                    Про него я не слыхала                      
                    У меня он не бывал
                   Видно он другой дорогой 
                   Мимо лета прошагал
                   Ты иди дорожкой прямо!
                   Может там найдешь ты Кая.      
  ГЕРДА:  Вот спасибо, мне пора
   ЛЕТО: До свидания! Пока!
(Лето и Герда уходят, появляется Ворона)
ПЕСНЯ: «Вороны»
1к:  Я ворона
     По характеру честна и благородна О- ЕС !
       Может даже покажусь кому- то я излишне скромной О- ЕС! 
      Но люблю я понемножку
      Брать блестяшки, кольца, брошки О- ЕС!
       Оцените, как браслет сияет на чудесной ножке О- ЕС!  - 2р
       Злые люди
       В воровстве меня чего- то обвиняют О- ЕС!
       Но ведь вовсе они помыслов моих не понимают О- ЕС! 
             А хочу я быть красивой, и от этого счастливой О- ЕС!
             Ведь не страшно, драгоценности на время  
             Возьму ваши О- ЕС!
ВОРОНА:  Что стоишь тут на поляне
                         Кто ты и куда спешишь?
ГЕРДА:  Братца я ищу по свету
ВОРОНА:  А туда ли ты бежишь?
                         Проведу тебя к принцессе
                         Очень умная она
                         И поможет тебе Кая
                         Разыскать наверняка
                         Только, чур, здесь в королевстве 
                         Нужно осторожней быть
                         Всю охрану аккуратно и тихонько обходить
                         Ну ,пошли…
Дуэт Вороны и Герды
 ВОРОНА:   Посмотри налево,
                         Посмотри направо
                         Это не игрушки,
                    Это не забава.
ГЕРДА:  Почему крадемся
                    Словно партизанки
                    Вы скажите прямо
                    Далеко ль до замка
ВОРОНА:   Посмотри направо,
                         Посмотри налево
                         Ты еще не птица 
                         И не королева
ГЕРДА:  Что не королева
                  И сама я знаю
                  Лучше помогите 
                  Отыскать мне Кая
ПР-В:  Вот уже мы скоренько
               Скоренько, при скоренько
               Вот уже мы скоренько 
               К замку подойдем
               Пролетим в окошечко
               Пряменько в окошечко
               Зеркальце стеклянное
               В замке украдем
ВОРОНА:  Вот мы и пришли 
                       Ты тут постой подожди принцеску
                       А  я полечу разведаю
                       Что тут хорошо блестит,
                       Да что тут плохо лежит…
                       Ну вообщем удачи… Пока!
ТАНЕЦ: «Менуэт»
ПЕСНЯ: «Принцессы»
1к:  Скучно здесь одной
       Править всей страной
       До чего же надоело мне
       Я хочу чтоб принц
       Распрекрасный принц 
       Мне читал сонеты при луне -2р
ПРИПЕВ: Ах, это лишь сон, розовый сон
                Каждый четверг  снится мне он                                                                                                                
                Но из дворца как мне уйти, чтобы принца своего найти

                                                 -6-
ПРИНЦЕСА:  Герда, Герда что случилось     
                  Ты поговори со мной!
ГЕРДА:        Брата я ищу по всюду
                     Обошла полсвета я.
ПРИНЦЕСА:  Видела вчера карету
                      Снегом замела меня
                      Королева в ней седела
                     Рядом был мальчик с ней
ГЕРДА:       А куда они умчались
                     Как угнаться мне за ней?
ПРИНЦЕСА:   Ты не плачь, тебе поможем!
                         Шубка вот и муфта тоже
                         Сундучок с деньгами есть
                         Осторожней будь в дороге
                         Здесь разбойников не счесть        
	 По лесной	 дорожке иди
                         И Осень золотую ты в лесу найди
                         Она тебе подскажет
                         И в Зиму в  путь укажет!
                         Прощай!...

Продолжение....

Песня: Герды («Розовый сон»)
1к:  Знает поле, знает лес
       Есть на свете столько чудес
       Край цветочный и росса
       Голубые небеса
       Солнце светит высоко, ветер мчится далеко
ПРИПЕВ:  Где у чистой реки берега высоки
                   Где на ветках лесов дремлет розовый сон   
                   Это сон как фонарь светит ночью и днем
                   Что задумаешь ты, все сбывается в нем.
(выбегают разбойники)
ТАНЕЦ: «Разбойников»
1р:  Стой! Какая крошка!
2р:  А какая муфточка и шубка
3р:  А сундучок, ну просто замечательный
ГЕРДА:  Господа разбойники отпустите меня пожалуйста!
4р:  Куда же мы тебя отпустим 
5р:  В лесу одной так легко заблудиться
6р:  Ух, как не кстати Атаманша с дочкой пожаловали
ПЕСНЯ: Атаманши и дочки
АТАМАНША:     Крем- брем !
                          Ну- ка покажите, кто попался на крючок
                          Крем- брем!
                          Славная малышка и тяжелый сундучок
                          Крем- брем! 
         		  Золото, карета будут платой вам за труд
                          Крем- брем!
                          А мне за эту крошку много золота дадут.
                                                   -7--
ДОЧЬ:  Рок- брок!
              Что- то ты мамаша поделила без меня 
              Рок- брок!
              Золотишко ваше, а девченка чур моя
              Рок- брок!
              Будет заворушка, я, ты знаешь не шучу
              Рок- брок!
              А не то за ушком я ножом пощекочу.
АТАМАНША:  Я тебя не нежила
                          Я тебя не холила
                          Почему амбицию ты себе позволила
                          Выросла на голову
                          Мне лесной поганкою
                          Ну, что теперь поделаешь
                          С дочкой хулиганкою?
                          …Ладно уж, забирай её себе!
(Разбойники и Атаманша уходят)
РАЗБОЙНИЦА:   Кто- ты из каких краев?
                              Хилая на вид ты!
                              Ну, рассказывай скорей
                              Чем ты знаменита?
ГЕРДА:  Если хочешь мне подругой стать
               Отпусти меня, помоги бежать
               Надо мне спешить в царство вечных льдов
               Там, мой брат грустит
               Посреди снегов
РАЗБОЙНИЦА:  Здесь у нас короткий день
                             Но у меня есть Северный Олень
                             Очень умный, он подскажет 
                             И на север дорогу покажет
                             Эй, Олень, хватит спать
                             Надо Герду выручать!  
Песня: «Северного Оленя»
	1к:  В лесу где остывает дым
            Гуляет розовый Олень 	
            Он знает языки ветров
            И дух болот к себе зовет
ПРИПЕВ:  Если хочешь знать, что птицы говорят
                   Или почему кружится листопад
                   Или что деревья видели во сне
                   По лесной тропинке приходи ко мне
2к:  Ему знаком любой секрет  
      Ведь от него секретов нет
        Он знает языки ветров
        И тайны звезд и тайны снов
ОЛЕНЬ:  Показать я путь сумею
                Осень мы в лесу найдем
                А она покажет нам
                Путь к холодным злым краям
РАЗБОЙНИЦА:  Что ж не мешкай и ступай
ОЛЕНЬ:              Я благодарю, прощай!
(Олень с Гердой уезжают)
ТАНЕЦ: «Осенних листьев)
(Входит Осень с кистью и рисует листья)
ОСЕНЬ:  Я волшебной ,длинной кистью
                Разукрашиваю листья
                В темно- красный лист рябины,
                В темно- желтый лист осины.
                Золотистый лист кленовый,
                А дубовый лист багровый 
                Желтый, красный, золотой
               Как красив мой лес цветной.
ТАНЕЦ «Золотая Осень»
1к:  Осень я . и сыплю злато через край
       Собрала в полях богатый урожай
       Принесла в корзине лучшие плоды
       Их мой друг сейчас увидишь ты -2р
ОСЕНЬ:  Капли, капнули из тучки 
                Дождь осенний, дождь колючий
                И выросли боровички
                В шапочках блестящих
                И веселые такие, наверно настоящие.
ТАНЕЦ: «Грибная поляна»
(Входят Олень с Гердой)
ОСЕНЬ:  Куда путь держишь Герда
                Ответь мне поскорее
                Да не молчи, рассказывай скорей.
ГЕРДА:   Ищу я Кая, давно уже в пути,
                Прошу, вас подскажите, где его найти.
ОСЕНЬ:  В моем лесу секретов нет
                И на любой вопрос я дам ответ
	  В замок Снежной Королевы
                 Ты должна идти
                Только там, ты сможешь Кая
                В царстве холода найти 
                Времени у тебя очень мало
                Ведь скоро  начало  Снежного бала.    
ГЕРДА:  Снежного бала?
                                        -9 -
ОСЕНЬ:  Только раз в году Королева снежный бал открывает
                А в конце детей- льдинок на холодную звезду забирает.
ГЕРДА:  Что же делать?
ОСЕНЬ:  Что бы чары Королевы снять
                Нужно Кая тебе обнять
                Тогда льдинки растают в сердцах детей
                И каждый вернется к мамочке своей. 
ГЕРДА:  Где найти этот замок?
ОСЕНЬ:  Когда мой лес до конца ты пройдешь
                На снежной пустыне замок найдешь
ГЕРДА:  Спасибо, до свидания.
ОСЕНЬ:  До свидания! Прощай!
ОЛЕНЬ:  Очень тяжелый  путь впереди
                Снежная тундра ждет на пути
                Ну а в тундре на заснеженных заносах
                Танцуют свои танцы эскимосы
ТАНЕЦ: «Тундра»
ОЛЕНЬ:  Вот и замок, ты ступай 
                Там тебя заждался Кай!
                Дальше мне нельзя. Удачи тебе Герда…
                Пока!
                                      (Зимняя декорация)
ТАНЕЦ: «Озорные пингвины»
                                                                     -10 -

(Встают полукругом, входит Сн. Королева в середину зала садится Кай)
СН.КОР:  Мои пингвины, все ли готово к балу 
ПИНГВИНЫ:  Все ваше Снежное величество!
СН.КОР:  А где мои ледяные фигурки
ПИНГВИНЫ:  Все здесь ваше Снежное величество
                        Ждут встречи с вами
СН.КОР:  Очень хорошо! Зовите их!
ПИНГВИНЫ:  Льдинки!
(Вбегают льдинки)
СН.КОР:  Завтра утром ваше желание сбудется
                 Я заберу вас на холодную белую звезду
                 Ведь вы этого желали?
ВСЕ:  Да, ваше Снежное величество!
СН.КОР:  Желаете вы еще- чего нибудь?
ВСЕ:  Нет, ваше Снежное величество!
СН.КОР:  Чудесно, начинаем бал!
ТАНЕЦ: «В царстве ледяном»
СН.КОР:  А теперь летим на Холодную звезду.  В ПУТЬ!
                                   (Все убегают, входит Герда)
ГЕРДА:  Кай, мой братец
              Как же долго я искала здесь тебя
КАЙ:      Отойди скорей отсюда, слово «вечность» пишу я
ГЕРДА:  (трогает руку) Ты такой холодный Кай
               Дайка я тебя согрею (обнимает)
                Ну пойдем, пойдем скорее
               Скоро ведь она вернется
КАЙ:  Ой, как сильно сердце бьется
           Что это горит в груди(трет глаза)
            Герда(радостно)
           Герда, это ты (обнимает Герду)
(Входит Сн. Королева)
СН.КОР:  Все же ты согрелся Кай
                 Только мой он
                  Так и знай!
ГЕРДА:  Ледяных твоих я взглядов не боюсь
               В дом родной с любимым братом возвращусь
               Если сердце есть горячее в груди
               Никакие ему чары не страшны
КАЙ:  Сердцу ближе  мне
           Друзей любимых круг
           Я за все богатства мира не останусь тут
СН.КОР:  Как смогла ты все разрушить
                 Что? Я таю? Вот беда
                 Снега, снега мне скорее
                 Я, вода, вода, вода
          (Декорация весны, пение птиц)
ГЕРДА:  Кай смотри, идет весна , набухают почки
   КАЙ:  Рушит талая вода, царство снега в клочья
            Побежим за ручейком. Он в пути подмога
             Пусть покажет в милый дом ближнюю дорогу
			(Входит Весна)
ВЕСНА:  Знаю, ждут меня повсюду 
              Всем на свете  я нужна
     	Приношу я радость людям
              Ведь недаром я Весна
              Когда приду набухнуть почки	
              Метели злые замолчат
              Растает снег на каждой кочке
              Ручьи, повсюду зажурчат
              Весною с вами подружатся
              Хотят зверюшки все и птицы
              Семейка дружных лягушат
              Потанцевать для вас хотят
ТАНЕЦ: Лягушат «Лягушачая ламбада»
ВЕСНА:  Все в лесу деревья от сна пробудись 
              И белые березоньки в танце закружились
ТАНЕЦ: «Березовый сон»
                                                                          -13-


ВЕСНА:  Я  слышу шаги Кая Герды, они возвращаются домой
(Входят Кай и Герда)
КАЙ:  Не страшны нам снежные бури и громы
          Если дружба в нашем доме 
ГЕРДА:  Не пугают нас печали, дружно их встречаем
              Если друга понимаем и его не обижаем
КАЙ:  Мы дружить вам, всем желаем
          Песню дружбы запеваем
ПЕСНЯ: «Дружбы»
	1к:   Нас в дорогу вместе дружно сказка позвала
          И сердца друг другу нам открыть давно пора
          Ведь в беде на помощь к нам всегда, всегда приду
         Верность, честность, смелость и хороший, добрый друг!
ПРИПЕВ:  Чары Снежной Королевы отступила навсегда 
                 Пусть везде по миру, шествует красавица Весна	
                 Так, давайте, будем всем дарить всегда свое тепло
2к:  Пусть же в каждом добром сердце огоньки горят
       Вера и надежда снежный холод победят
       Засияет светом ярко, солнце, в небесах
       Надо только сильно верить, верить в чудеса!

----------

мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## Baksusha

Русская народная сказка

«Непослушная Даша»

Атрибуты: домик, русская печь, скамья;
лесная поляна: пеньки, деревья



Рассказчик: В деревушке небольшой, дед и баба поживали, с нетерпеньем и любовью внучку Дашу в гости ждали – на скамеечке сидели, на дороженьку глядели.
Вот и радость в дом пришла – внучка в гости прибыла! 
(Под музыку входит Даша, все обнимаются, здороваются, внучка ложится на печь)
Дед и баба вокруг ходят, с внученьки глаз не сводят, так и этак все ласкают, Дашу развлекают.
День прошел, затем второй. Даша ест, спит, на печи лежит, гуляет, а затем вновь отдыхает. На трети день поутру дед и баба захворали и с кроватей – то не встали.
Внучка утром поднялась, ругается, кричит:
Даша: Дед, баба – где блины?
Уж готовы быть должны!
Самовар не гудит, неужто холодный стоит?
В доме холодно, не прибрано, это где ж такое видано!
Дед: Прихворнули, не успели, годы – уже не те – кхе-кхе – кхе!
Баба: Ты бы внучка помогла, в доме быстро прибрала, стариков бы обогрела, накормила, пожалела – ох – ох – ох!
Даша: Ничего не хочу знать!
В гостях я привыкла отдыхать, работать я не умею и не могу, и от вас уйду. (Уходит)
Дед: Ой – ой – ой беда, беда!
Баба: Внучка наша ушла!  (Заходят в домик)

Звучит фонограмма  - лес, пение птиц

Рассказчик: Даша по лесу ходила, заблудилась на пенек села и заплакала!
(К Даше скачет лягушка)
Лягушка: Ква – ква – ква! Кто здесь плачет – кап, да кап?
Отчего шумно в лесу, ничего я не пойму!
Даша: Это я – внучка Даша! У бабушки с дедушкой отдыхала. 
Они заболели, а мне работать велели, а я работать не собираюсь, домой возвращаюсь. 
Заблудилась в лесу, помоги мне лягушка дорогу домой найти.
Лягушка: Я тебе помогу, но прежде дам совет.
Ты Даша была не права – ква – ква – ква!
Ты бы им помогла, возвращайся, извинись – ква – ква – ква!
Даша: Не хочу, не буду, уходи отсюда!
Лягушка: Ква – ква -= ква! Нехорошая и злая, непослушная какая! 
(Лягушка ускакивает)
Рассказчик: Даша дальше пошла, но дорогу домой не нашла, а на встречу ей заяц.
(Под музыку скачет заяц)
Заяц: Здравствуй, девочка! Ты куда идешь? В лесу одна ты пропадешь.
Даша: Я расскажу о себе, а ты помоги мне.
Заяц: знаешь, я очень спешу, но тебе помогу.
Рассказчик: Даша зайцу все о беде своей рассказала.
Заяц: Девочка, ты не права! Ты вернуться должна – обними бабушку и дедушку. Обогрей, накорми, и тогда тебя простят они.
Даша: Слушать тебя не желаю. Ишь советчик какой, лучше б дорогу показал. Поди прочь!
Заяц: Ай – ай – ай! Какой позор!
От беды от такой поспешу-ка я домой.
Даша: Никто меня не понимает, никто мне не помогает.
(Крадучись, подходит лиса)
Лиса: Это кто ж здесь рыдает, покой в лесу нарушает?
Шум такой стоит, что весь лес гудит!
Даша: Уж ты лисонька, помочь мне должна, ведь ты хитрою всегда была!
Лиса: О твоей беде уже слыхала. Я хоть и плутовка, но старость уважаю  - стариков не обижаю. Ты вернуться в дом, навести порядок в нем. Бабушку и дедушку приласкать, и никогда не обижать!
Даша: Ишь, какая умная! Но я и сама разумная. Знаю как мне быть и прошу не учить! Уходи!
Лиса: Ухожу, ухожу. Всем о тебе расскажу!
Рассказчик: Долго Даша плутала в лесу, а к вечеру и вовсе страшно стало. Осталась без помощи и друзей, стала плакать еще сильней. Поняла, что была не права.
Даша: А может верно звери говоря? Надо дедушку и бабушку уважать и во всем помогать. Может надо вернуться, прощенья попросить? И тогда они смогут меня простить. 
(Потихоньку входит ежик и слушает)
Ёж: Верно, верно Дашенька! Твои мысли понравились мне и я готов помочь тебе. Но кроме дедушки бабушки ты успела обидеть зверей. Они хотели тебе помочь, а ты прогнала их прочь, сколько плохих поступков совершила! Надо все исправить!
Даша: Я ежик все поняла, но как же мне зверей найти?
Ёж: Давай с тобой громко крикнем на весь лес, они услышат и придут, они тебя непременно поймут. 
(Еж и Даша громко кричат): Звери лесные сюда, сюда!
Рассказчик: Звери услышав крик, прибежали в тот же миг.
Даша: Милые, добрые звери лесные, спасибо вам за советы, и простите меня непослушную.
Заяц: Мы не держим на тебя зла, и рады, что ты все поняла.
Даша: Давайте к дедушке и бабушке вместе пойдем, ведь вы теперь мои друзья!
Звери: Пойдем, пойдем! 
(Все под музыку идут к домику, а из домика выходят дед и баба и садятся на скамейку).
Рассказчик: А у избушки дед и баба сидят, на дорогу глядят. 
Смотрят, Даша идет, а с ней весь лесной народ.
Даша: Дедушка, бабушка – милые, дорогие! Я прощения просить у вас пришла, а со мной – мой друзья. Ласковой, доброй буду, помогать никогда не забуду!
Дед: Вот и хорошо, вот и замечательно.
Баба: Мы рады, что ты друзей нашла и к нам смогла вернуться доброй и умной.
(Песня__________________________)
Даша: Запомните, запомните друзья, что старость обижать нельзя!
Заяц: Старших надо уважать, малышей не обижать!
Лягушка: Пусть будет в вашем сердце добро и зло не сможет победить его!
Ёж, Лиса: Имейте верных и добрых друзей, ведь с ними в жизни веселей!
Рассказчик: И верьте в сказки, они не просты,
В них много мудрости и красоты!



А это программа к сказке, делали на районное мероприятие.

http://narod.ru/disk/23099285001/%D0...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## vika***457

Всем добрый вечер. Предлагаю интересную музыкальную сказку для детей. Прошла на Ура! 

Музыкальная сказка о том, как избушка 
стала дворцом.
Действующие лица:
Ежик
Заяц
Зайчиха
Петух
Лиса
Волк
Медведь
Пчелки
Краски
Мастера
Фея красок
Дизайнер (Кошка)

Ежик. На лесной опушке в лубяной избушке
            Жили Заинька с дружком, голосистым Петушком.
            Хоть избушка неказиста, но уютно в ней и чисто.
            Хорошо в избе живется, хорошо друзьям поется!

Из избушки выходит Заяц и Петух и исполняют песенку (прил. 1).

Заяц (поет). Надежный друг есть у меня – веселый Петушок,
                         Иду я смело с ним всегда и в лес, и на лужок.
Заяц и Петух (поют). Мы всех зверей умнее, мы всех зверей сильнее.
                                          А почему? А потому, что мы дружить умеем! 

Заяц и Петух берут косы и начинают косить.

Заяц. Ну-ка, милый Петушок, начинай косить лужок.
Петух. И ты, Косой маши косой! 
Вместе. Коси, коса, пока роса. Роса долой, и мы домой.

Оба косят сено, потом садятся отдохнуть под деревом, достают из сумки еду, завтракают, ложатся отдохнуть (под музыку «Ладушки»).
Появляются пчелки, кружатся над лугом, поют песню (прилож. 2).

Пчелки (поют). Расцветают клевер, кашка, колокольчики, ромашки,
                                Полетим на луг, подружки, наберем нектара в кружки.
                                Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу, наберем нектара в кружки.
                                Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу, наберем нектара в кружки.
                                Улей наш многоэтажный знает здесь комарик каждый.
                                Всех мы в гости приглаешаем, свежим медом угощаем.
                                Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу, свежим медом угощаем.
                                Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу, свежим медом угощаем.
(ИЛИ МОЖНО ПРИДУМАТЬ ТАНЕЦ ПЧЕЛ...)

Пчелки летают около Петуха и Зайца, будят их.

Петух. Слушай, Заинька, отпусти меня к пчелкам в гости. Хорошо бы вечерком чаю нам попить с медком.
Заяц. Чай с медом – это хорошо! 
           Отправляйся, Петушок, вслед за пчелками в лесок. 
           Ну, а я тут у реки сено соберу в стожки.

Заяц берет грабли, сгребает сено. Петушок уходит. Постепенно поднимаются два стожка. Заяц садится отдохнуть около стожка.
Появляется Зайчиха. Она собирает ромашки и поет (приложение  3).

Зайчиха (поет). По лугу я гуляю, ромашки собираю. Веночек заплетаю…
                                Ах, как я весела, пушиста  и мила!
                                Ромашку обрываю, на заиньку гадаю, на заиньку гадаю,
                                Кто он, пока не знаю…
                                Ах, любит или нет, ромашка дай ответ!

Она обрывает лепестки ромашки и говорит: «Любит – не любит, любит – не любит…».
В это время к ней незаметно подходит заяц и поет (приложение 4).

Заяц. Зачем гадать, зачем трудиться, зачем цветы напрасно рвать.
           Я перед вами, я ваш рыцарь, пойдемте, милая гулять.
Зайчиха (поет). Не зря ромашку обрывала, не зря гуляла по лугам.
                                Я о таком, как вы мечтала, спешу признаться, Зайчик вам.
Заяц (поет). Позвольте вам признаться честно,
                         Вы, как морковка, хороши.
                         Мне ваши речи слушать лестно, пою для вас от всей души.
Зайчиха (поет). Не зря ромашку обрывала, не зря гуляла по лугам.
                                Я о таком, как вы мечтала, спешу признаться, Зайчик вам.
Заяц. Можно, я вас буду называть Беляночкой?
Зайчиха. Можно! А вы не против, если я вас буду звать Пушистиком?
Заяц. Конечно, нет! А вы согласны перейти на «ты»?
Зайчиха. Да.

Заяц. Мне смело лапку протяни, пойдем гулять по лесу,
           Я буду рыцарем твоим, а ты – моей принцессой.
           Я покажу тебе мой дом у леса на опушке,
           Побалую тебя чайком с вареньем и ватрушкой (уходят за ворота избушки).

Появляется Лиса, подкрадывается к воротам, прислушивается, исполняет песенку (приложение 5).

Лиса. Подкрадусь тихонько я к избушке,
           Подниму топориками ушки
           И узнаю Заинькины тайны,
           Тайны я люблю необычайно.
           Не могу без новостей прожить ни дня,
           Вот такая я хорошая. 
           Замету я хвостиком следочки,
           Спрячусь у окошка под кусточком,
           Все, что я сегодня разузнаю,
           Завтра всему лесу… Нет! Не разболтаю!
           Вот такая я Лиса  любознательная…


Из-за Стогов выглядывают Волк и Медведь. Лиса зовет их к себе.

Лиса. Наш заяц влюбился!
Волк. Неуж-то влюбился?!
Медведь. Да как же косой на такое решился?
Лиса. Беляночка просто сияет от счастья!
Волк и Медведь. Вот это косой!!!

Ворота открываются, выходит Заяц, он несет небольшой столик. 
Лиса, Волк и Медведь прячутся за стожки и подглядывают за ним. Заяц ставит перед воротами столик, табуретки и приглашает Зайчиху присесть. Затем он приносит чашки, чайник, варенье и угощает гостью ( под музыку).

Зайчиха. Спасибо, Заинька, за угощенье, у вас чудесное варенье! Извини, но мне пора идти (встает из-за стола).
Заяц. Подожди, Беляночка! Я тебя еще не познакомил с моим другом Петушком. Он в лес за медом побежал. Скоро должен прийти.
Зайчиха. Зачем ты Петушка одного отпустил? Вдруг с ним в лесу что-нибудь случится?
Заяц. Ой, что-то я за него волнуюсь! Беляночка, пойдем вместе Петушка встречать!
Зайчиха. Пойдем (убегают).
Лиса. Так-так! Убежали, ворота не закрыли…

Идет к воротам, заглядывает за забор, зовет своих приятелей.

Лиса. Куда подевался Петух, их дружок? Тсс… Тихо! Идет! Прячьтесь все за стожок!

Звери прячутся, Петух идет с бочонком меда и поет песенку (приложение 6).

Петух. Ку-ка-ре-ку, ко-ко-ко, Ку-ка-ре-ку, ко-ко-ко, 
                          Солнце в небе высоко, слышат поле и лесок
                          Мой веселый голосок.
                          Вот знакомый мой лужок, тут стожок и там стожок…
                          Заинька! Ау, где ты? Выходи!!!

Из-за стогов выходят звери и окружают Петуха.

Звери. Ау, мы здесь!
Петух. Ой, что вы тут делаете?
Волк. А разве ты не видишь? Сено косим, в стога носим. Ну-ка, сосчитай-ка их дружок!
Петух. Я вам не дружок! Отвечайте, где мой верный друг Зайчик?
Лиса. Длинноухий Зайка твой уж давно ушел домой! Он велел тебя дождаться, за работу рассчитаться.
Петух. Ко-ко-ко, как это рассчитаться?
Лиса. А вот так! Медведю – меда горшок, волку – Петя-Петушок, а мне – лубяная избушка, старенькая развалюшка. Все согласны?
Звери и Петух. Нет не согласны!
Петух. Моя избушка!
Звери. Моя избушка!

Начинается спор. (Звучит «Полет шмеля). На шум прилетают пчелы, жалят Лису, Волка и Медведя. На помощь Петушку прибегают Заяц с Зайчихой и уводят его в дом. Звери охая, прихрамывая, идут друг за другом, садятся около избушки.

Лиса. Ох, эти противные пчелы! Так меня искусали, что света белого не вижу!
Волк. Эх, Лисица, не видать нам избушки, как собственных ушей.
Медведь. Так хотелось в избушке пожить, чаю с медом у печки попить! Эх, не судьба. (Медведь и Волк, охая и прихрамывая, направляются в лес.)
Лиса. Стойте! Хватит охать, кряхтеть да вздыхать. Нам избушку надо хитростью взять!
Медведь и Волк. Это как?
Лиса. А вот так! (Шепчет им что-то, те кивают головой и смеются, затем прячутся за стожками).

Раздаются позывные радио. Заяц с Петухом выходят из дома, делают зарядку. Затем петух рубит дрова, Заяц носит их в дом. Зайчиха ходит с лейкой перед домом, поливает цветы (импровизирует под музыку). 
Из-за стожков появляются Лиса, Волк, Медведь.

Волк. Ха-ха-ха, в такой избушке надо жить седой старушке. Очень скучно в ней без света, даже телефона нету!
Лиса. Это что за интерьер? Ой, как безвкусно все!!!
Звери. Нет, это не жизнь. Ха-ха-ха!
Зайчиха. Хочу переехать в другую избушку. Не хочется жить мне, как бедной старушке.
Заяц. Живем мы прекрасно, не слушай Лису! Сейчас я капусту тебе принесу.
Зайчиха. Устала капусту ножом я рубить, мне овощерезку ты должен купить!
Заяц. Да, где же тебе я такое куплю? Капризов таких, извини, не люблю.
Зайчиха. Пора нам в избушке всю мебель сменить. Покрасить полы, интерьер обновить.
Заяц. Да, где же найду я таких мастеров? К расходам большим я сейчас не готов!
Зайчиха. Ах, так! Тогда я ухожу! (Уходит).

Петух утешает Зайца, а Звери посмеиваются.

Лиса. Ха-ха-ха, легко мы их поссорили! Осталось только выманить из избушки Зайца с Петушком и она наша.  (Под музыку скачут в хороводе).

Появляется Ежик с сотовым телефоном, подходит к Петушку и Зайчику.

Еж. Привет, друзья! Что тут у вас творится? Под окном хоровод скачет, а здесь Заяц плачет. Ничего не понимаю.
Петух. Да что тут понимать! От нас Беляночка ушла. Вот Заинька и плачет.
Звери. А у нас новоселье скоро! Вот поэтому мы и скачем!
Еж. Ну-ка вы угомонитесь, все по норам разойдитесь! А ты Зайка, рассказывай, что стряслось.
Заяц. Жили мы с Беляночкой в нашей лубяной избушке душа в душу. А тут явилась Лиса со своими приятелями и давай над нашим жильем потешаться. Послушала их Зайчиха  и размечталась жить во дворце, как принцесса. А где же этот дворец возьму, я же не волшебник! (Плачет).
Еж. Не плач, Заинька! Я тебе помогу. Утри поскорее, дружище, свой нос. Звони в передачу «Избушкин вопрос». Волшебников много работает там, бесплатно дворец они вытворят вам.
Петух. Ку-ка-ре-ку! Не может этого быть!
Еж. На нашем лесном телевидении все может быть! Звоните скорей туда! (Подает телефон Зайцу).
Заяц. Алло! Это лесное ТВ? Передача «Избушкин вопрос»? Скорее приезжайте к нам на лесную опушку в лубяную избушку.

Под музыку появляются участники передачи. Приветствуют Зайца, Ежа и Петуха.

Ведущая передачи. В эфире опять наш «Избушкин вопрос».  Мы находимся на лесной опушке. Попробуем кистью волшебной взмахнуть, построить дворец и Зайчиху вернуть. Чтоб чудо свершилось вот здесь наяву, я смелые краски на помощь зову.

Под музыку выбегают семь красок цветов радуги и танцуют, представляя себя.

Ведущая передачи. Давайте дизайнера к нам позовем. С него перестройку избы мы начнем.

Под музыку выходит Дизайнер (Кошка). Краски разворачивают перед ней большой ватман с чертежом «Дом будущего». Держат проект, повернув его к зрителям. Кошка берет указку и начинает его комментировать.

Дизайнер (Кошка). Сегодня на глазах у вас избушка станет экстра-класс! 
                                     Все будет в ней сплошной сюрприз, 
                                     Любой диван, любой карниз. 
                                    Покрасим в самый яркий цвет столы и лавки и буфет.                                     Чтобы изба светлей была, пусть будет крыша из стекла. 
                                    Постелем яркий ковролин, повесим несколько картин.                           Избушку будет не узнать! Пора, друзья, вам начинать!
Прораб. Эй, маляры и плотники! Славные работники! Приготовьте поскорей кисти, краски, гвозди, клей. 
Мастера. Дело мастера боится – так в народе говорится. Все покрасим, побелим, ровно за одну неделю.

Звучит «Песенка о ремонте» (муз. В Шаинского). Краски и мастера исполняют танец. Дружно трудятся. Они выносят из избушки табуретки, половички, приносят новые картины, стульчики, коврики,  диванчики…. Постепенно интерьер избушки меняется. Меняют наружность избушки.
Звучит «Менуэт» П. Мориа. Вбегает взволнованная Зайчиха. ЕЕ встречает Заяц. Собираются все участники сказки и исполняют парный танец. В конце танца Заяц и Зайчиха выходят в центр зала, остальные герои становятся за ними полукругом.

Зайчиха. Ах! Неужели это наша лубяная избушка? Да это же настоящий дворец!
 Лиса. Повезло Зайцу, ишь какие хоромы ему отстроили!
Петух. Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ура, ура! Вот это чуда мастера!
Заяц. Спасибо, вам, друзья. Теперь мы с Белянкой заживем, как в сказке! Сбылись наконец-то все наши мечты. Возьмите в подарок вот эти цветы.
Ведущая передачи. Примите в дар от передачи овощерезку, пылесос. Желаю вам во всем удачи, с жильем решился ваш вопрос.

Заяц, Зайчиха и Петух обнимаются и кричат «Ура!».

Все участники сказки. Поздравляем, поздравляем. Счастья и добра желаем!
Волк. Вот бы всем свои жилища сделать и светлей и чище.
Медведь. Надо кисти, краски взять и лесных чудес не ждать!
Все (поют приложение 9).

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017), Shamanaika (05.01.2017), мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

выставила *вот сюда.*

----------

Alexandra_B (08.08.2020), elis673 (15.11.2019), ландыш64 (26.11.2016), мазурка (31.08.2018)

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Девочки, какие вы все умницы! Столько полезностей выкладываете! А нет ли у вас театрализованного представления по правилам дорожного движения?

----------


## Марфа Васильна Я

*Фея Фиалка*, могу подкинуть идею. Мы показывали детям мультик Смешарики "Азбука безопасности", в паузах выходили в костюмах героев и подводили итоги. Дети пищали от восторга.

----------


## Anetta

Сценарий  музыкальной сказки по произведению Н.Носова
*"Приключения Незнайки и его друзей"*
Редакция сценария Л.Попова
Музыка Г.Гладкова

Действующие лица и исполнители:

1.	Незнайка 	–
2.	Знайка	-	
3.	Доктор Пилюлькин	-
4.	Пончик	-
5.	Музыкант Гусля	-
6.	Художник Тюбик
7.	Поэт Цветик	-
8.	Винтик
9.	Шпунтик –
10.	 Торопыжка -
11.	 Синеглазка –
12.	 Мушка –
13.	 Кнопочка -
14.	 Пулька

Пролог: «Страна коротышек»

Песня сказок.			Сказку невозможно не любить
					Там такое можно городить
					Там веселье шум и гам
					Настоящий тарарам
					По утрам ночам и вечерам
					Но всегда в конце повествованья
					Злым и гадким будет наказанье
					Всех кто плохо поступал
					Всех кто вредничал и врал
					Ждет в конце ужаснейший скандал

					В сказке яркие краски и забавные маски
					В сказке можно сразиться
					С самым злым колдуном
					В сказке феи и принцы и красивые лица
					В сказке летает жар-птицы
					В сказке…

					Сказку невозможно не любить
					Если хочешь сможешь победить
					Там совсем другой закон, 
Там сидит большой  дракон
Заставляя делать всех поклон
Выбирай себе любые страны
Где еще бывают великаны
И сражайся на ходу, защищая доброту
Чистоту, любовь и красоту

(Открывается занавес)

Песня коротышек.		В некотором сказочном веселом городке
					Жили небольшие человечки коротышки
					Человечки в лодочках катались по реке
					А по вечерам читали книжки
					Утром только солнышко коснется их лица
					Любят коротышки просыпаться очень рано
					Каждый коротышка ростом меньше огурца
					А вот планы как у великана

					Кара-кара-каротышки
					Носят шляпы и штанишки
					Подружиться с ними каждый будет рад
					Кара-кара-каротышки 
					Обожают кушать пышки
					Кара-кара-кара-карамель и шоколад

					Коротышки делают зарядку по утрам
					Трудятся на грядках а потом играют в шашки
					Ходят в турпоходы по лесам и по горам
					Собирая маки и ромашки
					Коротышки успевают делать много дел
					И при этом любят отдыхать и веселиться
					Если же один с другим поссориться успел
					Ни чего не стоит помириться.

					В этом замечательном веселом городке
					Улицы украшены прекрасными цветами
					Коротышки любят строить замки на песке
					Тут же оживляя их мечтами
					Коротышки вместе очень любят песни петь
					Любят слушать сказки про волшебников и принцев
					Если вы не верите, что коротышки есть
					Приезжайте, чтобы убедиться

Незнайка: 			Привет, привет, привет!!! 
Это Цветочный город, улица Колокольчики и здесь живем мы малыши - коротыши. Я вас сейчас со всеми познакомлю…
Это – Доктор Пилюлькин. Очень строгий коротышка. 

Он следит за дисциплиной и лечит малышей от всех болезней. 

Доктор Пилюлькин:	Я могу прописать касторку на ночь, или хуже того - укол! 

Незнайка:			А здесь живет малыш-коротыш Знайка.  
Его прозвали Знайкой за то, что он знал очень много. 

Знайка:			Знаю я много потому, что читаю разные книги. 

Незнайка:	Эти книги лежат у него и на столе и под столом, и на кровати и под кроватью. От чтения книг Знайка сделался очень умным, а когда он одевает на нос свои очки, то совсем становится похож на профессора. 

Незнайка:	Еще в этом доме живет Пончик, который прославился тем, что знает на память 100 рецептов самых лучших тортов,  и может их все  приготовить и съесть. 

А доме еще жили музыкант Гусля, поэт Цветик и художник Тюбик,  Торопыжкин, мастера Винтик и Шпунтик , охотник Пулька с собакой Булькой и малышки Синеглазка,  Муха и Кнопочка. 
А я …
Все:				 Незнайка!

Песня Незнайки		   Жить по распорядку, скучно мне и гадко,
Целый день трудиться, а когда ж резвиться?
Если все известно, мне не интересно,
Я считаю лучше, что-то отчебучить.

Тру-лю-лю и тру-ля-ля, скачут горы и поля,
Здесь не безобразие, здесь бурлит фантазия,
Фантазии, фантазии от Африки до Азии,
Удивляются друзья, бездонная фантазия. 

Незачем учиться все и так случиться,
Главное стремиться каждый день резвиться,
Если я играю, я не унываю,
Предлагаю вместе нам покуролесить.

Тру-лю-лю и тру-ля-ля, скачут горы и поля,
Здесь не безобразие, здесь бурлит фантазия,
Фантазии, фантазии от Африки до Азии,
Удивляются друзья, бездонная фантазия. 

(Однажды он  забрел в поле и на него сослепу налетел майский жук. . И когда жук ударил Незнайке по голове, тот кубарем покатился под горку.)

Сцена «Солнце падает».

Незнайка: 	Ой, кто это ударил меня по голове, эй, кто это дерется без предупреждения. 
Странно, нет никого.  Может на меня сверху что-то упало? 

(Незнайка задрал голову и посмотрел вверх. Но вверху тоже ничего не было, только солнце сияло над  головой.)

Незнайка: 		Все понятно, это на меня с солнца что-то упало. 
Наверное, от солнца кусок отломился, БУМ! И ударил меня по голове. Вот ведь какая история.

(Незнайка побежал домой рассказать всем о случившемся. По дороге он увидел Знайку, который установил на поляне свою подзорную трубу и смотрел через нее на небо.)

Незнайка: 	Слушай, Знайка, представляешь какая история со мной приключилась.

Знайка: 		Нет, Незнайка, пока не представляю.

Незнайка: 		Вот видишь, какая шика у меня на голове?

Знайка: 		Да, шишка порядочная.

Незнайка: 		А знаешь, откуда она у меня?

Знайка: 		Ума не приложу, как на поляне можно шишку набить.

Незнайка:	Эта шишка от того, что на меня солнце упало. Вернее не целое солнце, а кусок от него. оторвался он, понимаешь от солнца и Бум! Ударил меня по голове! Настоящий солнечный удар.

Знайка: 		Нет, Незнайка, опять ты что-то перепутал.

Незнайка: 		Это еще почему? Ты же сам сказал, что шишка порядочная.

Знайка: 	Если бы от солнца оторвался бы кусок, он раздавил бы тебя в лепешку.

Незнайка: 		Да ты что!?

Знайка: 		Солнце, Незнайка очень большое. Оно больше всей нашей Земли.

Незнайка: 		Да, ну! А по-моему, солнце не больше тарелки.
Висит себе в небе и блестит целый день.

Знайка: 		Нет, это нам отсюда так кажется, что солнце очень маленькое, 
потому что оно находится далеко от нас. Но на самом деле это огромный  раскаленный шар. Это я в свою трубу видел.

Незнайка: 		А солнце, что горячее утюга что ли?

Знайка: 		Гораздо. И, если от солнца оторвется хотя бы маленький кусочек,
то он разрушит весь наш город.

Незнайка: 	Вот это да! Надо же какое большое. Пойду нашим расскажу, может, они еще не слыхали.

(Незнайка пошел домой и всем, кто встречался,  рассказывал про солнце.)

Незнайка: 	Братцы! Вы знаете, какое солнце? Оно больше всей нашей Земли, вот оно какое. И вот, братцы, от солнца оторвался кусок и летит прямо на нас. Скоро он упадет и всех нас раздавит. Ужас, что будет.

(Все смеются над Незнайкой)

Незнайка: 	Братцы, спасайтесь, кусок летит! 

Коротыш:	Какой кусок? 

Незнайка:	Кусок, братцы! От солнца оторвался, скоро шлепнется и всем будет крышка!. Даже пикнуть не успеем.

Коротыш:	Что ты выдумываешь! 

Незнайка:	Ничего я не выдумываю. Это Знайка, в свою трубу видел.

(по началу малыши не очень-то поверили в Незнайкины выдумки, но Незнайка
так громко кричал, что вскоре все выбежали во двор и стали смотреть на солнце. Смотрели, смотрели, пока слезы из глаз не потекли. Всем сослепу стало казаться, что от солнца и вправду кусок оторвался. А Незнайка тем временем забрался на крышу и заорал на всю улицу.)

Незнайка: 		Спасайся кто может! Беда!

(Все коротышки тутже бросились в дом и стали хватать свои вещи. Тюбик
схватил свои краски и кистички, Цветик свою новую рукопись, Гусля свои музыкальные инструменты: и скрипку, и балалайку, и трубу, Доктор Пилюлькин метался по всему дому и разыскивал походную оптечку, которая где-то затерялась. Пончик схватил калоши и зонтик и уже выбежал за ворота, но тут раздался голос Знайки, который только что вернулся с луга со своей подзорной трубой.)

Знайка: 	Успокойтесь, братцы! Солнце на нас падать не будет, можете не волноваться! Незнайка опять все перепутал. Он ведь у нас болтун известный.

(Все смеялись над Незнайкой)

Коротыш:	Удивляемся,  как  это мы тебе поверили! – 

Незнайка:	А я будто не удивляюсь! Я ведь и сам поверил.

Доктор Пилюлькин:	 Незнайка, на ночь выпить касторки чтоб не фантазировал .

Песня Пилюлькина.		Кто не любит дисциплину,
тем займется медицина.
Тот, кто в тихий час орет,
без касторки не уйдет.
Кто не вымает посуду, 
заработает простуду.
Кто оставит грязным стол, 
тот ложится на укол.

Укол всего полезней, нет лучшего лекарства,
Он лечит от болезней и от хулиганства.
Любой при виде шприца, не вздумает лениться,
При виде шприца хочется трудиться.

Тот, кто лазеет по заборам,
кончит дело переломом.
Тот, кто больше всех шалит,
заработает бронхит.
Кто резвится полным ходом,
я того намажу йодом.
Кто не вымал утром пол,
тот ложиться на укол.
Укол всего полезней, нет лучшего лекарства,
Он лечит от болезней и от хулиганства.
Любой при виде шприца, не вздумает лениться,
При виде шприца хочется трудиться.

Кто не любит дисциплину, тем займется медицина.

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Чудной ты Незнайка.  Вообще, взялся бы за какое-нибудь дело…

Винтик:	Да все у тебя шиворот на выворот. 

Шпунтик:			Просто у Незнайки совсем пустая голова. 

Незнайка:			Но это не правда, потому что как то я могу соображать. 
Конечно  неважнецки, но ботинки я  все таки одеваю на ноги, а не на голову. А на это ведь тоже соображение нужно. 
Я очень хочу чему-нибудь научиться. 
Но как-нибудь сразу, что б без всякого труда. 
				Пойду кА я к Гусле….

Сцена «Незнайка музыкант»

Незнайка: 		Привет, Гусля.

Гусля: 		Привет, Незнайка.

Незнайка: 		Чем это ты здесь таким интересным занимаешься?

Гусля: 	Да, вот, Незнайка, сочинил сегодня новую мелодию и теперь ее репетирую. Вот послушай.

Песня Гусли.	   Мало музыку придумать, мало ноты записать,
Надо, что бы музыканты, хорошо могли играть
Музыканты, музыканты, все на первый взгляд таланты,
Но добейтесь ка сперва должной меры мастерства.

Что угодно можно говорить, 
Но меня вам не разубедить,
Музыканта создает гамма,
А потом уже-е, реклама. 
Музыканта создает гамма,
А потом уже-е, реклама.

Мало выскочить на сцену, повязав на шее бант,
Не сорвешь аплодисменты, если ты не музыкант,
Музыканты, музыканты, все на сцене просто франты,
Но успех придет едва, если нету мастерства.
Что угодно можно говорить, 
Но меня вам не разубедить,
Настоящих музыкантов мало,
Большинство их нх играет вяло,
Настоящих музыкантов мало,
Большинство их нх играет вяло,

Что угодно можно говорить, 
Но меня вам не разубедить,
Музыканта создает гамма,
А потом уже-е, реклама. 
Музыканта создает гамма,
А потом уже-е, реклама.

Незнайка: 	Здорово, Гусля, научи меня играть на чем-нибудь, я тоже хочу репенетитировать.

Гусля: 		Пожалуйста, Незнайка, ты на каком инструменте играть хочет.

Незнайка: 		А на чем легче? 

Гусля: 		Думаю на балалайке.

Незнайка:	Ну, давай сюда свою балалайку буду на ней репеперетровать. Такс, посмотрим, попробуем. Не, Гусля, что-то твоя балалайка тихо играет, непонятно ничего, дай-ка мне другой инструмент. 
По громче.

Гусля:		Ну, вот, есть еще скрипка

Незнайка:	Сейчас посмотрим, что это за скрипка. Гусля, а еще громче есть что-нибудь?

Гусля: 		Есть еще труба.

Незнайка: 	Ну, давай ее сюда, на трубе попробую. Вот это, Гусля очень хороший инструмент, очень громко играет, слушать приятно.

Гусля: 		Что ж, Незнайка, учись на трубе, если тебе нравится. 

Незнайка: 		А зачем мне учиться, я и так умею. 

Гусля: 		Да нет , Незнайка, ты еще не умеешь. 

Незнайка: 		Умею, умею. Вот, послушай. 

Гусля:		 Какая же это музыка, Незнайка, ты же просто трубишь, а не 
играешь.

Незнайка: 		Как это не играю, очень даже хорошо играю, громко.

Гусля: 	В музыке, Незнайка, главное, не что бы громко, надо, что б было красиво.

Незнайка: 		А у меня и так очень красиво получается. 

Гусля: 	И совсем не красиво. Ты я вижу, Незнайка совсем к музыке не способен.

Незнайка: 	Ты, наверное из зависти говоришь, хочешь, что бы тебя одного только слушали и хвалили.

Гусля: 	А вот и ни чего подобного. Бери трубу и играй, сколько хочешь, пусть и тебя хвалят.

Незнайка: 		Ну и буду играть. 

(Вечером, когда все малыши собрались дома, Незнайка снова взял трубу и стал дудеть в нее сколько хватало сил. Коротышки очень переполошились, а Доктор Пилюлькин специально вышел на балкон проверить не случилось ли чего.)

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Это что еще за шум в нашем дворе? 

Незнайка: 			Это не шум, это я играю.

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Перестань сейчас же, от твоей музыки уши болят.

Незнайка: 	Это потому Пилюлькин, что ты к моей музыке еще не привык, вот привыкнешь и уши не станут болеть.

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	А я и не хочу привыкать, очень мне нужно. 
Сейчас же уходи от сюда со своей противной трубой.

Незнайка: 			а куда же мне уходить интересно?

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Вон иди в поле, там и играй.

Незнайка: 			Здрасте, кто же меня в поле услышит?

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	А тебе обязательно надо, что бы тебя кто-нибудь слушал?

Незнайка: 			Да, обязательно!

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Ну, иди тогда на улицу, там тебя соседи услышат, 
а если не уйдешь, я тебе укол выпишу.

Незнайка: 		Ладно, ладно, чуть, что сразу укол. Поиграть не дадут спокойно.

( Незнайка пошел играть на улицу к соседнему дому.  Но соседи попросили Незнайку не шуметь под окнами. Тогда он пошел к другому дому.  Его и оттуда прогнали. Он пошел к третьему, его стали и оттуда гнать, а он решил на зло им играть и играть. Соседи рассердились, выбежали из дома и погнались за Незнайкой. На силу он убежал от них со своей трубой. )

Незнайка: 	Просто моей музыки ни кто не понимает, еще не доросли до моей музыки. Вот, когда дорастут, сами попросят, да поздно будет. Не стану больше играть, все.
А сделаюсь я художником, как Тюбик.

Сцена «Незнайка художник».

(И отправился в мастерскую к Тюбику. Тюбик стоял перед мальбертом с палитрой в руках, откинув назад свои длинные волосы. Незнайка сразу понял, что перед ним настоящий художник.)

Незнайка: 		Привет, Тюбик! а чем ты тут занимаешься?

Тюбик: 		Я, Незнайка, рисую свою новую картину.

Незнайка:	Слушай, Тюбик, а я тоже решил быть художником. Вот ты как думаешь, у меня получится? А?

Тюбик: 	Не знаю, не знаю, голубчик. Живопись штука тонкая. С кондачка ею не овладеешь.

Песня Тюбика.		       Что бы вышло, что-то шедевральное,
Все законы нужно знать заранее,
Что б не опозориться с картиною
Серо-буро-розово-зеленою.

Если краски смешивать не верно,
Живопись выходит очень скверно,
Так что это очень интересно,
Но не так-то просто, если честно

Цвет зеленый - это желтый с синим,
Он всегда эффектен на картине,
Плюс еще законы перспективы,
Что бы вышел натюрморт красивым.

Дилетант не справится с палитрой,
Действовать здесь надо очень хитро,
Если ж вы не справитесь с натурой,
Натюрморт ваш полная халтура.

Вот высит к примеру эта слива,
Что б ее изобразить красиво,
Надо строго соблюдать пропорции,
И при этом сдерживать эмоции.

Цвет лиловый - это синий с красным,
Плюс еще чуть-чуть льняного масла.
Можно так же пользоваться лаком, 
Что бы избежать в работе брака.

Что бы небо получилось мило,
Капнем синей красочкой в белило.
________ бы добавить то же можно,
Только если очень осторожно.

Выбирая нужные моменты,
Иногда отходим от мольберта,
А потом мазки наносим густо,
Вот вам настоящее искусство.

Каждый цвет рожденный у мольберта,
Состоит из многих компанентов.
Это очень тонкая наука,
Для непосвященных только мука.

Незнайка: 	Такс, ну теперь мне все понятно, бери краски и смешивай их погуще, вот тебе и твоя живопись. Слушай, Тюбик, дай мне каких-нибудь красок и кисточку, я тоже картины рисовать буду.

Тюбик: 		Ну, что ж, голубчик, возьми.

(Тюбик н подарил Незнайке свои старые краски и кисточку. И Незнайка отправился в гости к Пончику.)

Незнайка: 		привет, Пончик! Ты что это делаешь?

Пончик: 	Я, Незнайка, придумываю рецепт для нового пирога. Думаю, очень вкусно получится.

Незнайка: 	Какой рецепт? Бросай свой пирог и садись скорее на стул, я тебя сейчас рисовать буду.

Пончик: 		Меня? Рисовать?

Песня Пончика.		Я самый лучший повар
				В известных мне кругах
				Я знаю толк в печеньях и разных пирогах
				Могу создать на выбор
				Сто самых разных блюд
				С хорошей кухней в доме
				Порядок и уют

				Возьмем варенье и муку
				И карамель и курагу
				И орехи и бананы
				И изюму три стакана
				И поставим тесто в печь
				Сами сядем торт стеречь

				Я самый лучший повар в масштабе их мест
				Ведь настоящий повар
				Сам и печет и ест
				Такое совпаденье, чего еще желать
				С утра до поздней ночи
				Жевать, жевать, жевать…

				Возьмем корицу или тмин
				И ванилин и маргарин
				Вообщем разного съестного
				Вот пожалуй все готово
				Я уверен что друзья
				Заглянут ко мне не зря.

Незнайка:		Да, садись. Так и не вертись, Пончик, а то не похоже получится.

Пончик: 		Сижу, ага, так? Ну, что похоже получается???  Незнаечка..?
Незнайка: 		Очень похоже, очень, вот так, все...
Чтоб  покрасивей было,  красный нос, зеленые уши, синее губы, и оранжевые глаза.
( подумал)
И  большие фиолетовые усы.
Все, Пончик, готово, можешь смотреть.

(Пончик подошел к портрету и чуть не свалился в обморок от испуга.)

Пончик: 		Ой, Незнайка, разве я такой?

Незнайка:		Конечно такой, а какой же еще?

Пончик: 		А  усы, ты мне зачем пририсовал? У меня же их нету.

Незнайка: 		Ну вырастут когда-нибудь…

Пончик: 		А нос почему красный?

Незнайка: 		А это, что б красивей было…

Пончик: 		А волосы почему голубые? Разве у меня такие?

Незнайка:		Голубые, голубые. Ну, если тебе не нравятся, я могу и зеленые 
сделать.

Пончик: 		Нет, Незнайка, это плохой портрет. Дай ка я его порву.

Незнайка: 		Ты, что, зачем уничтожать художественное произведение?

Пончик: 		Ах, ты так?

Незнайка: 		Да!!!

Пончик: 		Ах ты так, вот ты значит как, Незнаечка, ну я тебе сейчас.

(Пончик хотел было отобрать у Незнайки портрет, но тот стал удирать, подразнивая Пончика. Через минуту в комнате все было перевернуто вверх дном. Незнайка и Пончик перемазались мукой и вареньем с ног до головы. На шум прибежали другие коротышки, во главе с Доктором Пилюлькиным.)

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Эй, братцы, чего вы деретесь?

Пончик: 			Рассуди нас Пилюлькин! Правда это не я?

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Конечно, не ты. Тут какое-то пугало огородное нарисовано.

Незнайка: 	Это ты, Пилюлькин, не догадался, потому что там подписи нет. Я сейчас подпишу и все будет понятно.

(Незнайка взял карандаш и подписал под портретом большими буквами: - Пончик! А потом повесил портрет на стене.)

Незнайка:			Пусть висит, никому не запрещается портретом любоваться.

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Нет, Незнайка, не какой это не портрет. Это грубая, 
антихудожественная мазня и любоваться здесь совсем нечем.

Незнайка: 			Чего???

Доктор Пилюлькин: 	Художника, как я вижу из тебя тоже не получилось. Ты бы лучше чем-нибудь другим придумал заняться, может больше пользы от тебя будет. А еще если кисточку возьмешь, я тебе укол сделаю.

Незнайка: 	Ну вот опять со своим уколом. Рисуешь, рисуешь, а никто даже спасибо не скажет, все только ругаются. Не желаю больше художником быть.
Сделаюсь я поэтом и  буду сочинять стихи. 

Сцена:	«Незнайка поэт».

Цветик: 		О!!! Кого я вижу, Незнаечка!!! Заходи!

Незнайка: 	Привет. Слушай, Цветик, научи меня сочинять стихи. Я то же хочу быть поэтом.

Цветик: 		А у тебя способности есть. 

Незнайка: 		Конечно, есть, я вообще очень способный коротышка.

Цветик: 		Ну, это еще надо проверить. 

Незнайка: 		Проверяй!

Цветик: 		А ты знаешь, что такое рифма?

Незнайка: 		Рифма? Нет, не знаю.

Цветик: 	Рифма, Незнайка, это, когда два слова оканчиваются одинаково. Например, утка - шутка, коржик - моржик.  Понял? 

Незнайка: 		Конечно, понял, чего тут непонятного.

Цветик: 		Ну, если ты понял, то придумай мне рифму к слову "палка".

Незнайка: 		"Палка" - "селедка".
Цветик: 	Ну какая же это рифма, милый мой, "палка" - "селедка", никакой рифмы нет в этих словах.
Незнайка: 		Чего это нет? Они ведь одинаково заканчиваются.

Цветик: 		Этого мало, милый мой!

Песенка Цветика.		    Для хорошей рифмы надо,
Что б слова похожи были,
Что бы это было складно,
Так сказать без лишней пыли.
Что бы это было складно,
Так сказать без лишней пыли.

Вот, послушай: коржик - моржик, 
Печка - свечка, птица - спица.
Тучка - кучка - авторучка,
Точка - внучка - водокачка.

А еще, что б стать поэтом,
Надо много знать при этом,
Что бы мысли между прочим,
Вместе с рифмой были в строчках,
Что бы мысли между прочим,
Вместе с рифмой были в строчках.

Вот, послушай: книжка - шишка,
Речка - тачка и овечка, 
Жучка - пачка и жевачка, 
Мама - лама - пилорама.

Цветик: 		Ну, понял, что такое рифма?

Незнайка: 		Понял, понял. Палка - галка, печка - свечка.

Цветик: 		Ну, если понял, тогда придумай мне рифму к слову "пакля".

Незнайка: 		"Шмакля".

Цветик: 		Здрасте, какая "шмакля"? Милый мой, разве есть такое слово.

Незнайка: 		Нет, тогда "рвакля".

Цветик: 		Это еще что за "рвакля" такая?

Незнайка: 		А, это, когда рвут что-то, вот и получается "рвакля".

Цветик: 	Опять ты всякие глупости выдумываешь, Незнайка, нет такого слова, а надо подбирать слова, которые бывают, а не выдумывать. Пушка - сушка - завитушка, ложка - вышка и бумажка, лес - балбес, Ямайка - лайка, койка - лейка - балалайка!!!
Незнайка: 		А если я не могу подобрать другого слова?

Цветик: 		Значит,  у тебя нет способностей к поэзии.

Незнайка: 		ЧТО? Ну тогда придумай сам рифму к этому слову.

Цветик: 	Минуточку!.. Пакля, Пакля, Пакля, Пакля, Пакля, Пакля... Рвакля, кавыракля, шмакля... Сейчас, сейчас, сейчас...

(Цветик остановился по среди комнаты, сложил на груди руки, голову сложил на бок и стал думать. Потом он поднял голову к верху, и стал думать глядя на потолок. Потом ухватился руками за собственный подбородок и стал думать, глядя на пол. Проделав все это он начал бродить по комнате и бормотать...)

Цветик: 	Минуточку!.. Пакля,  бакля,  вакля,  гакля,  дакля,  макля...  Рвакля, кавырякля, шмакля... Сейчас, сейчас, сейчас...
Что это за слово такое, странно... Да на него нет рифмы, Незнайка!!!

Незнайка: 	Ну вот, сам задает такие слова, на которые нет рифмы, а потом говорит, что я не способный.

Цветик: 		Способный, способный, только отстань от меня. Сочиняй так, что 
бы были смысл и рифма, вот тебе и стихи.

(Незнайка  начал сочинять стихи. Целый день он ходил по комнате, смотрел, то на пол, то на потолок, держался за подбородок и что-то бормотал себе под нос. Наконец стихи были готовы. И вечером он торжественно вошел в гостиную, где сидели все другие коротышки.)

Незнайка: 		Братцы! Послушайте,  какие я про вас стихи сочинил. Вот, с 
начала стихи про Знайку. 

Знайка шел гулять на речку,
Перепрыгнул через овечку. 

Знайка: 	Одну минуточку, Незнайка, позвольте, а когда это я прыгал через овечку? Нет у меня такой странной привычки.

Незнайка:		Ну, это только в  стихах  так  говорится,  для  рифмы…  

Знайка:		Так  ты  из-за  рифмы  будешь  на меня всякую неправду 
			сочинять? 

Незнайка:	 	Конечно, зачем  же  мне  сочинять  правду?
			Правду и сочинять нечего, она и так есть.

Знайка:		Вот попробуй еще, так узнаешь! Ну-ка, читай, что ты там про 
			других сочинил?
Незнайка:		Вот  послушайте  про  Торопыжку.
 			Торопыжка был голодный, 
			Проглотил утюг холодный.

Торопыжка:		Братцы! Что он про меня сочиняет? Никакого
			холодного утюга я не глотал.

Незнайка:		Да ты не кричи!	Это  я  просто  для  рифмы
			сказал, что утюг был холодный.

Торопыжка:		Так  я же ведь никакого утюга не глотал, ни холодного, ни 
			горячего!

Незнайка:		А  я  и  не  говорю,  что  ты  проглотил  горячий,  так  что  
можешь успокоиться.  Ты ничего не понимаешь в поэзии. Вот я еще  про Пилюлькина сочинил.

Доктор Пилюлькин:	Братцы!  Надо  прекратить это издевательство! Неужели мы 
			будем спокойно слушать, что Незнайка тут врет про всех?

Все:			Довольно! 
			Мы не хотим больше  слушать!  
			Это  не стихи, а какие-то дразнилки.

Знайка и Торопыжка:  	Пусть  читает!  
	Раз  он  про  нас  прочитал, так и про других пусть читает.

Все:			Не надо! Мы не хотим! 

Незнайка:		Ну, раз вы  не  хотите,  то  я  пойду  почитаю  соседям,  --  

Все:			Что?  
			Ты еще пойдешь перед соседями нас срамить? 
			Попробуй только! Можешь тогда и домой не возвращаться.

Незнайка:		Ну ладно, братцы, не буду…
			Только  вы  уж не сердитесь на меня.

Сцена:	«Незнайка и автомобиль»

(Механик  Винтик  и его помощник Шпунтик  закрылись у себя в мастерской и стали что-то  мастерить.  Они сделали автомобиль.)

Винтик:	Братцы ! Новейшая модель работает на газированной воде с сиропом. 

Шпунтик:	Сироп по трубке протекал в бак и служил для смазки механизма.
		Будем учиться управлять.

Незнайка:	Дайте мне порулить на автомобиле. Я тоже хочу научиться управлять.

Торопыжка:	Ты не сумеешь.  Это ведь машина. Тут понимать надо.

Незнайка:	Чего тут еще понимать! Дергай за ручки да верти руль. Все просто.

Винтик:	Это  только  кажется,  что просто, а на самом деле трудно. Ты и сам
		убьешься и автомобиль разобьешь.

(Все ушли. Незнайка забрался в автомобиль, который стоял во дворе, и стал дергать за рычаги и нажимать педали.  Сначала у  него  ничего  не  получалось,  потом  вдруг  машина  зафыркала и поехала. Коротышки увидели это в окно и выбежали из дома.)

Все:		Что ты делаешь? Убьешься!

Незнайка:	Не убьюсь! 

Знайка:	Остановись сейчас же!

(Автомобиль носится по двору, а Незнайка кричит во все горло.)

Незнайка:	Братцы, откройте скорее ворота, а то я тут все во дворе переломаю!
		Берегись!

(Незнайка колесил по всему городу и не знал, как остановить машину.   Наконец   машина  кубарем покатилась вниз. Незнайка вывалился из нее и остался  лежать  на  берегу. Коротыши Незнайку и понесли домой. Все думали, что он уже мертвый.)
Незнайка:	Братцы, я еще живой?

Доктор Пилюлькин:	Живой,  живой. Только, пожалуйста, лежи спокойно, мне тебя 
			осмотреть надо.
     			Удивительно! Все кости целы, только ушибов несколько.

Незнайка:	А это больно?     

Доктор Пилюлькин:	 Нет, ничуточки. Вот дай-ка, я сейчас тебя йодом намажу!!.

Незнайка:	А-а-а! -- закричал Незнайка.

Доктор Пилюлькин:	Что ты? Разве больно?

Незнайка:		 Конечно, больно! Ай-ай-ай!

Доктор Пилюлькин:	Ну что ты кричишь, будто я тебя режу? Я ведь тебя не режу.
Незнайка:		Больно! Сам говорил, что не больно, а теперь больно!
			А-а-а!

Винтик:		Не ори, не ори! На машине кататься любишь, а потерпеть  
			немножко  не любишь!

Незнайка:		Ай! Жжет как!

Доктор Пилюлькин:Сейчас я тебе градусник поставлю.

(Пилюлькин и ушел за градусником.      Незнайка вскочил с кровати,  и убежал)

Доктор Пилюлькин:	Вот  и лечи такого больного! Его лечишь, лечишь, а он 
			убегает. Куда это годится!

Сцена: «В путешествие»

(Сумерки, незнайка вышел во двор)

Незнайка:	Опять у меня ничего не получилось. Никому не нужно мое 
		творчество. Музыку мою ни кто не понимает. Живопись моя никому 
не нравиться. На поэзию мою все обижаются. С автомобилем тоже незадача получилась… Почему так бывает?
Стараешься, стараешься, выдумываешь для них всякие разности… А они только насмехаются над тобой да ругают понапрасну…
Совсем я несчастный коротышка…
Ой, кто это? (видит Знайку) А это ты Знайка…

Знайка:	Ты чего не спишь Незнайка?

Незнайка:	Эх, Знайка совсем ничего у меня не получается в жизни. Вот тебя 
		например, все хвалят: «Знайка умный, Знайка голова, все знает…»
		И Пилюлькина все тоже хвалят, даже Пончика  и того за его пироги 
		хвалят, а меня вот ни кто не хвалит. Все только ругают и говорят, что 
		я ничего не умею…
		А я все умею, только не так как другие…

Знайка:		А как?

Незнайка:		Как, по другому… а этого ни кто не понимает.

Знайка:		Послушай, Незнайка, но ведь нельзя  же делать какое-нибудь 
			дело, от которого никому кроме тебя нет  никакой пользы.
			Да ты что Незнайка, этак тебе придется жить совсем одному и
			делать только все в свое  удовольствие.

Незнайка:		А вот я возьму тогда и уйду от вас всех…

Знайка:			Куда ты уйдешь?

Незнайка:		Уйду из нашего города. Путешественником сделаюсь!

Знайка:		Ну, путешественником… путешественником…  Ты знаешь,  вот читал что с путешественниками , сними часто случаются самые невероятные и даже опасные приключения …

Незнайка:		Да?

Знайка:		Да! Потому что другие города, другие страны, они совсем не похожи на наш Цветочный город. Там все совсем совсем по другому…

Незнайка:		Ух, ты!!!	А какие бывают страны Знайка?

Песня про страны:		Множество есть неизведанных стран
				Что-то там правда, а что-то обман
				И ничего не известно, но все равно интересно
				Скажем на севере лед и снега
				Там целый год не стихает пурга
				Там на дрейфующих льдинах 
				Можно увидеть пингвина

				Как интересно, как интересно
				Но неизвестно, но неизвестно
				Вроде бы много написано книг
				Но как сухо и пресно
				Как интересно, как интересно
				Вот бы добраться до этого места
				Где поднялись до небес
				Горы и лес.

				Где-нибудь в джунглях между лиан
				Скачет по веткам большой павиан
				Ходят большие павлины
				Глядят бегемоты из тины
				Скажем в пустыне пески и пески
				Можно поди умереть от тоски
				А где то бурлят океаны 
				Дальние дальние страны…

				Как интересно, как интересно
				Но неизвестно, но неизвестно
				Вроде бы много написано книг
				Но как сухо и пресно
				Как интересно, как интересно
				Вот бы добраться до этого места
				Где поднялись до небес
				Горы и лес.

Незнайка:	Слушай Знайка, а давай-ка все вместе отправимся в какое-нибудь
		путешествие!

Знайка:	Честно признаться, я давно думаю над этим Незнайка. Но пока еще
		не решил, как лучше отправляться в поход. Пешком или на лодках…

Незнайка:	Ни как не лучше!

Знайка:	Почему?

Незнайка:	Но пешком ноги устанут, на лодках грести надоест…

Знайка:	Игы!

Незнайка:	Да!

Знайка:	Можно еще один автомобиль построить!

Незнайка:	На автомобиле реку не переедешь..

Знайка:	А мы мост построим! А?

Незнайка:	Ну, тогда это не путешествие будет, а строительство какое-то
		Непонятное…

Знайка:	Да…

Незнайка:	Да…

Знайка:	Что же делать тогда?

Незнайка:	Эх, полететь бы как мыльный пузырь… Я вот каждый день пузыри с
 		крыши пускаю и каждый раз думаю… Если бы я был мыльным
		пузырем, то ни одной минутки бы здесь не сидел… Тут же улетел бы
		куда-нибудь на павлинов смотреть…

Знайка:	Пузырь говоришь?

Незнайка:	Ага, вот огромный!!!

Знайка:	Точно! Нужен воздушный шар!
		Что может быть лучше путешествия на воздушном шаре!

Незнайка:	Да!

Знайка:	Молодец Незнайка!

Незнайка:	Здорово! Ура! Отправляемся в путешествие!!!!

Знайка:	Значит так, будем делать шар из сока фикуса, Шпунтик принеси насос, насосу присоединям длинную резиновую трубку,  конец  трубки…

(Всем нашлась  возле  шара  работа)

Коротыши:	Смотрите, братцы, Незнайка, наконец-то за ум взялся…
		Настоящий передовик!
		Совсем другим человеком сделался!!!
		Ага! И без всякой касторки!!!!

Незнайка:	Эй, Пончик! Чья там у нас очередь насос качать?		
Пончик:	Моя,  Незнаечка!

Незнайка:	Давай качай быстрее… А то у нас шар сейчас сдуется…

Цветик:	Огромный шар, надутый паром,
     Поднялся в воздух он недаром.
     Наш коротышка хоть не птица,
     Летать он все-таки годится.
     И все доступно уж, эхма!
     Теперь для нашего ума!

Знайка:	Садитесь,  пожалуйста,  устраивайтесь поудобнее.
		Места на воздушном шаре всем хватит.

		До свиданья, братцы! 
		Мы улетим  в  далекие  края.
		Через недельку вернемся обратно. До свиданья!

Коротыши:	До свиданья! До свиданья! Счастливого пути! 
		Ура!
(Закричали коротышки и стали махать руками и шляпами)

Финальная песня:		Великолепно, если для всех
		Жизнь приготовит большие задачи
		Если мы будем верить в успех
		Нас непременно настигнет удача
		Каждое утро смотри в небеса
		Нам облака этот путь начертали
		Но раскрывай же по шире глаза
		В них отражаются синие дали

		Шар летит все выше, выше
				И убегает в даль
				А под ногами крыши, крыши
				И за бортом печаль – 2 раза

				Каждый грядущий день проживи
				Ярче чем прожит был день пролетевший
				Каждую каплю солнца лови
				И отдавай ее людям конечно!

		Шар летит все выше, выше
				И убегает в даль
				А под ногами крыши, крыши
				И за бортом печаль – 2 раза

				Главное видеть, что свет впереди
				И не бояться идти не сгибаясь
				Главное верить, что надо идти
				И не завидовать тем, что остались

----------


## Larisa777

Музыкальная сказка по мотивам произведения Сутеева
«Кто сказал «мяу»?» для детей средней группы.


Вед.       Я расскажу вам сказку об одном забавном Щенке.
              Он был веселым, добрым и любознательным. 
              Итак, одним теплым весенним деньком Щенок играл
              в домике.

(выбегает Щенок, играет с мячом, с собственным хвостом и, наконец, зевая, укладывается на коврик)  
                          Звучит «Колыбельная»

Вед.        Вдруг сквозь сон он услышал, как кто-то сказал:
Кошка.   Мяу!
Вед.        Щенок поднял голову и посмотрел.
Щенок.  Никого нет. Это мне, наверно, приснилось.

(Щенок ложится на коврик, Кошка мяукает и прячется)

Щенок.   Кто там?

Вед.        Щенок заглянул под стол, под диван.
Щенок.   Никого!
Вед.        Потом выглянул в окно и увидел, что во дворе гуляет 
                Петух.
Щенок.   Вот кто не давал мне спать!
               Мяу вздумал, кто кричать!
Петух.    Ку-ка-ре-ку! 

                         (выходят петухи)
                          Песня «Голосистый я петух»

Вед.          Нет, петухи не говорили «Мяу», они громко кукарекали!
Щенок.    Так кто же сказал «мяу»?
Вед.         Пошел Щенок домой и вдруг у самого крыльца
                 кто-то сказал:
Кошка.    Мяу!
Щенок.    Это тут!
Вед.         И начал рыть всеми четырьмя лапами.
                     (Щенок роет)

Вед.          Когда он вырыл большую яму, оттуда выскочил 
                 маленький мышонок.
Щенок.    Это ты сказал «мяу»?
Мышь.     Пи-пи-пи! Кто-то мяу здесь сказал?
Щенок.    Совсем рядом, я слыхал.
Мышь.     Он ужасный и большой…
                 Побегу-ка я домой! Пи-пи-пи! 
                         (убегает)

Вед.           И вдруг около собачьей будки кто-то громко сказал:
Кошка.      Мяу!
Щенок.     Он там!
         (подкрадывается к будке, оттуда выскакивает пес)
Пес.           Гав!
Щенок.      Скажите, пожалуйста, это не вы сказали «мяу»?

Пес.           Ты как подумать это мог?
                   Смеешься надо мной, щенок! Р-р-р!

                (Щенок убегает и садится около кустарника)

Вед.           Все это видели красивые бабочки, им стало жалко щенка
                   и они решили потанцевать для него.

                            Танец бабочек.

Вед.             Вдруг около куста кто-то сказал:
Кошка.        Мяу!
Вед.             На цветке Щенок увидел пчелу.
Щенок.        Так вот кто сказал «мяу»!
                         (пытается схватить пчелу)
Пчела.          З-з-з!
Вед.             Обиженная пчела больно ужалила Щенка в кончик
                     носа.
Щенок.        Ой-ой-ой!

Вед.             Щенок побежал к пруду. В пруду он увидел Рыбку.
Щенок.        Это ты сказала «мяу»?
Вед.             Но Рыбка ничего не ответила, лишь махнула хвостом.

                       Танец Рыбки.
Вед.              Тут Щенок увидел на берегу пруда 2-х лягушек.
Щенок.         Может это вы сказали «мяу»?
Лягушки.      Какой ты глупый, ква-ква-ква!
                      Лягушки квакают всегда!

                       Песня лягушек.

Вед.               Пошел Щенок домой мокрый с распухшим носом.
                       Грустный, улегся на коврик, и вдруг услышал:
                         (появляется Кошка)
Кошка.          Мяу!
(Кошка ходит перед Щенком выгибает спину, гладит хвостик, умывается)
Щенок.           Ах, вот, кто сказал «мяу»!
Кошка.           Фр-р-р! 

                    (убегает, Щенок за ней)

Вед.               Вернулся Щенок  на свой коврик и улегся спать.
Щенок.         Теперь я знаю, кто сказал «мяу»!

----------

Ирина Ивановна (06.10.2021)

----------


## Лилия Разаковна

Здравствуйте, девочки! У нас в этом году по городу проходит театральный конкурс. Мы связали осень и экологию (тема-экология). Вот что получилось. Кстати, жюри очень понравилось выступление детей. Сказка для старшей группы.
Колобок на новый лад
  Нельзя нам на свете прожить без чудес,
  Они нас повсюду встречают.
 Сегодня осенний и сказочный лес
 Нас в гости к себе приглашает.
     Песня «Осень-красавица»
Девочка: Здравствуйте, ребятишки!
Прочитаю я вам книжку.
Вот, присяду на пенёк,
И открою я листок… (открывает книгу)
Осень вижу на картинке,
Танцуют листья на тропинке!
ТАНЕЦ «ОСЕННИХ ЛИСТЬЕВ»
Девочка: Книжка открывается,
Сказка начинается.
С детства всем она знакома,
Но прочтём мы сказку по другому… 
Выходит из домика «дед», и подметает листья.
Дед: Вот и Осень наступила,
Всё вокруг позолотила.
Я листочки подмету,
Здесь порядок наведу.
Выходит из домика «баба»
Баба: Слышишь, дед? Иди сюда!
У меня опять беда!
Что-то не возьму я в толк,
Где у нас муки мешок?
Дед: Что ты, баба, бог с тобой!
Он давно уже пустой.
Ты в избу скорей иди,
По амбару помети,
По сусекам поскреби.
Что-нибудь да наберёшь,
Колобочек испечёшь.
Баба: Ты пошёл бы да помог,
Вот и будет колобок!
Уходят в дом, гремят кастрюлями
Девочка: Хоть у бабки мало силы,
Бабка тесто замесила…
Выходят из дома баба и дед, выводят Колобка
Баба: Вот наш вкусный Колобок.
Вышел ровный, вышел гладкий.
Не солёный и не сладкий.
Очень круглый, очень вкусный.
Даже есть его мне грустно.
Дед (нюхает): Ой, как пахнет Колобочек!
Дай скорее, мне кусочек.
Баба: Что ты, старый, погоди.
От него ты отойди,
Пусть остынет Колобок,
Пойдём, вскипятим чаёк!
Выходят колобок с дедушкой
Дед: Дождик капнул на дорожку,
Колобок промочит ножки!
Зонтик нужен! И тогда
Не страшна ему вода! (даёт колобку зонтик) 
ПЕСНЯ «ДОЖДИК» 
Девочка: Песня пропета уже не раз,
Тропинка далеко уходит от нас.
Дождик холодный весь день поливает,
От непогоды лишь зонтик спасает!
Колобок устал стоять…
Колобок: Надо тучи разогнать.
Громче музыка играй,
Дальше тучка улетай.
Песня Колобка
Девочка: Колобочек постоял,
По мосточку побежал.
С Колобком забот немало,
Скачет глупый, где попало.
Навстречу - заинька идёт,
Очень грустный, слёзы льёт.
Выходит зайчик
Колобок: Ты чего ревешь, косой?
Ты поссорился с лисой?
Заяц: Колобочек, я - грущу. 
Я друзей своих ищу.
В прятки с зайками играли,
И друг друга потеряли. 
Колобок: Не реви, зайчат найдём,
Инструменты мы возьмем.
Зайчата услышат, прибегут,
Песню дружно запоют!
Оркестр.
Девочка: Зайке ручкой помахал,
Дальше в лес он побежал.
Вот бежит наш колобок,
А навстречу – серый волк!
Появляется волк (песня)
Волк: Ну-ка, стой, кому сказал?
Колобок: Ой-ой-ой, как напугал!
Волк: Это я ещё успею, напугать тебя сумею!
Ты по лесу сейчас бежал,
Может, зайку там встречал?
Колобок: Нет, не видел зайца я!
Волк: Ну, тогда, я съем тебя!
Подойди ко мне, дружок,
Съем тебя, как пирожок! (открывает «пасть», хватается за зубы)
Ой, клыки болят, беда!
Колобок: Надо доктора сюда!
Где же доктор Айболит? (смотрит по сторонам)
Он бежит уже! Спешит!
Забегает Доктор Айболит
Айболит: Покажите, где больной?
Ну-ка, пасть свою открой!
Вот стыд! Вот так срам!
Не чистишь зубы по утрам?
Нужна здесь паста «Блен да мед» 
Она спасёт от разных бед.
А по утрам нужна зарядка,
Давай начнём всё по порядку.
Вы вставайте-ка, ребятки,
Покажу сейчас зарядку.
ДЕТИ ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ РИТМИЧЕСКУЮ ГИМНАСТИКУ
Айболит: Дети, нам пора спешить,
Нужно волка долечить.
Айболит с волком уходят
Девочка: Волку ручкой помахал,
Колобок дальше побежал.
Вот такой он шалунишка,
Вдруг…навстречу вышел мишка!
Выходит медведь
Медведь. Это кто тут распевает – 
Лапу мне сосать мешает?
О, да это Колобок,
Ты так вовремя дружок – 
Очень хочется мне есть….
Я не ел уже дней шесть.
Колобок. Ой, ой, ой, да тут Медведь!
Хватит уж тебе реветь,
Лучше вместе поиграем
И детей поразвлекаем!
Проводится музыкальная игра «Воздух, солнце, вода»
Медведь.  Заигрался, в лес пора,
До свиданья детвора.
А тебе скажу, дружок,
Развесёлый  Колобок:
Ты хороший и игривый,
Будь всегда таким счастливым!
Медведь уходит
Девочка: Сказка дальше продолжается.
Вдруг, лисичка появляется.
Появляется Лиса (песня)
Лиса: Колобок, иди сюда!
Колобок: Я боюсь тебя, Лиса! 
Лиса: Подойди ко мне, поближе,
Что-то плохо тебя вижу.
Свою песенку мне спой,
А я, послушаю друг мой…
Колобок. Так и быть Лиса-краса,
Спою я песню для тебя
(Колобок собирается влезть на пенёк, возле которого стоит Лиса)
Девочка Скорее надо Осень нам позвать,
Колобочка выручать!
Дети: Осень, осень, в гости просим!
Осень (входит): Меня вы звали? Вот и я.
Привет осенний вам друзья.
Я – осень золотистая,
На праздник к вам пришла.
Осенние сюрпризы.
Для вас я принесла.
Дети: Осень, осень, выручай,  Колобочка ты спасай!
ОСЕНЬ: Ты не верь плутовке рыжей.
Ишь, уставилась бесстыже.
Ей не песенка нужна – 
Хочет съесть тебя она.
Обращается к Лисе  Уходи скорей отсюда,
А то будет тебе худо!
Лиса. Вы меня друзья, простите,
И на праздник свой возьмите!
ОСЕНЬ.  Ну, что простим Лису плутовку?
ОСЕНЬ: Тогда, вставайте в круг, скорей, друзья,
Вас всех зову на танец я!
ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ - ХОРОВОД В КРУГУ «Осень, осень» (трек м)
Осень:  Навострите ушки, глазки,
              Загадаю вам загадку. 
              Дом со всех сторон открыт, 
             Он резною крышей крыт.
            Заходи ты в этот дом,
            Чудеса увидишь в нем. Что это?
Пословицы о лесе.   Лес- богатство и краса – береги свои леса.
Рощи  да леса – всему мира краса.
Много леса  - не губи, мало леса – посади.
Враг природе тот, кто леса не бережет.
Ребенок: Давайте будем дружить друг с другом,
                  Как птица – с небом, как поле – с плугом,
                  Как ветер – с морем, трава – с дождями,
                  Как дружит солнце со всеми нами!
       Давайте будем к тому стремиться,
        Чтоб нас любили и зверь, и птица,
        И доверяли повсюду нам,
        Как самым верным своим друзьям!
                  Давайте будем беречь планету – 
                  Во всей Вселенной похожей нету:
                  Во всей Вселенной совсем одна,
                  Что будет делать без нас она?
  Дерево, трава, цветок и птица
   Не всегда умеют защититься.
 Если будут уничтожены они,
  На планете мы останемся одни.
  Песня «Добрый лес»
Осень. Очень весело мне было,
Всех ребят я полюбила!
Но прощаться мне пора, 
Что поделать? Ждут дела!
Но просто так я не уйду,
Я подарок подарю!
Девочки: Всякой сказке приходят конец,
                 А кто участвовал в ней – молодец!

----------

larisakoly (09.07.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

Музыкальная  сказка                       
                  «Колобок на новый лад» 

Ведущая: Мы сейчас на этой сцене начинаем  представленье! 
                   Мы артистов- воспитателей пригласили в гости к нам 
                   А теперь прошу вниманья, вот загадка про названье 
                  « На сметане мешён,  на окошке стужён 
                     Убежать пытался и лисе попался!» 
Дети: Колобок! 
Звучит вступление ( мотив «Золотая свадьба» Р. Паулса ) 
На ширме появляются Баба с Дедом (поют): 
Лучшей сказки не  было,   и  нет 
Жили - были  бабушка и дед  
Как-то просит бабку старичок 
Приготовить ему вкусный колобок 
Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой 
Дружно работают вместе 
Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой  
Оба  измазаны в тесте! (месят колобка) 
Далее проигрыш: 
Ведущая говорит под музыку: 
Месили они, месили тесто 
Покажите руками, как они месили - (дети показывают) 
И вылепили из теста кругленького колобка 
Поставили его в печку печься 
Достали из печки красивого и румяного колобка 

 Баба с Дедом  выносят колобка 
Ведущая: Лежал колобок на окошке 
Скучно ему стало, спрыгнул он с окошка 
И покатился по дорожке 
Увидели Бабка с Дедом, что пропал колобок и давай плакать (Дед с Бабой плачут). 
Музыка постепенно становится тише -  Бабка с Дедом уходят.  

Звучит вступление (Мелодия песни А. Зацепина « А нам всё равно»)- Выходит Заяц. 
Заяц( поёт): В тёмно-синем лесу , нет  капустки с морковкой
                          А еловые шишки, не ем, я пока
                         Но мне кажется, здесь, на поляне у ёлки
                         Я совсем, ещё недавно, видел Колобка!
                         А мне всё равно,
                         А мне всё равно,
                         А мне всё равно, пусть он из муки,
                        Но не каждый раз ,здесь в лесу у нас  
                         Появляются эти колобки! 
Музыка выключается 
 Звучит вступление к песне «Голубой вагон»
Ведущая: Колобок тоже катился по дорожке, и напевал свою песенку: 
Звучит припев  песни « Голубой  вагон» 
Колобок (поёт): Катится, катится, Колобок весело , 
                              Мне погулять в лесу очень хорошо 
                                Каждому ,каждому пропою песенку     
                               Я от бабушки, от дедушки ушёл! 
 Ведущая: И встретились они на дорожке, Заяц и говорит  Колобку: 
 Звучит вступление  песни «Постой паровоз»  
Заяц (поёт): Постой  , Колобок, не спеши мимо Зайца  
                       Со мною  не хочешь ли присесть? 
                        Ты вовремя в лес   к нам пришёл прогуляться 
                       А мне очень хочется поесть! 

Звучит вступление к песне «Голубой вагон» 
Ведущая: А колобок испугался и отвечает ему своей песенкой 
Колобок(поёт): Ах ,  ты не ешь меня, я спою песенку 
                              Я посидеть ни минутки не могу 
                               Укатился я, от бабушки с дедушкой 
                               И  от тебя косой тоже убегу! 
Ведущая ( продолжает под музыку): 
                  Колобок покатился ещё  быстрее по дорожке, 
Заяц  хотел догнать Колобка , но вдруг увидел, что ему навстречу идёт Волк  
                 И бросился бежать в другую сторону! 
А Волк шёл и напевал свою песенку -звучит вступление песни А. Зацепина  «Разговор со счастьем» 
Волк (поёт): Здесь в лесу, колбасу, днём с огнём не сыщешь ,
                        Ни телят, ни козлят - Волку нету  пищи!  
                    Подвело мне живот, не в порядке нервы 
                   Как Лиса здесь живёт,  может ест консервы?( принюхивается) 
                      Вдруг как в сказке, нос мне помог: 
                             Чую ясно – здесь Колобок
                          Свежий ,  вкусный - вот это да! 
                              Значит   Волку будет еда!
Звучит вступление песни « Голубой вагон» 
  Ведущая: А Колобок отвечал Волку. 
Колобок (поёт): Ах, укатился я от бабушки с дедушкой  
                              Да и от Зайчика смог я убежать 
                               Волк ты не ешь меня - это не вежливо . 
                               Может быть  встретимся где-нибудь опять! 
Ведущая (под музыку): Волк кинулся за колобком, но догнать его к счастью не смог, 
Отдышался  Колобок и покатился дальше по дорожке, и вдруг ему навстречу выходит Миша-медведь… 
 Звучит вступление песни И. Дунаевского « Капитан»- выходит Медведь, он с корзинкой, на носу очки.
Медведь (поёт): Я хозяин здесь в лесу
                                Я корзиночки несу
                                 Собираю для себя дикий мёд… 
                                  ( замечает Колобка) 
                                 Это кто сюда пришёл?
                                Кто пугает диких пчёл?
                              Ох, кому-то от меня  попадёт!
                              Очень рад, я гостям! 
                            Неужели Колобок явился сам?
                              Колобок, Колобок! Приглашаю!
                              Погоди сейчас к тебе подойду!
                               Вечерком тебя отведаю я к чаю,
                             Ты наверно испечён на меду.
Ведущая: Отодвинулся колобок подальше
                   От медведя и отвечает ему .(звучит « Голубой вагон»)
Колобок(поёт): Нет, не пойду к тебе
                   Вот ещё, вот ещё
                   В гости к медведю я вовсе не хочу
                  Ведь обогнал же я зайчика с Волчиком
                 И от тебя медведь тоже укачусь.
Ведущая(под музыку): Медведь схватил  Колобка,  только хотел съесть, а колобок не растерялся и давай щекотать медведя под мышками,  медведь засмеялся и отпустил Колобка.
(Медведь уходит )  
Звучит мелодия «Погода в доме» (вступление)
Ведущая: Покатился Колобок дальше по дорожке, а в лесу Лиса гуляла и добычу всё искала.
(Выходит Лиса) 
Лиса(поёт):Какой прогноз погоды на сегодня?
Кого смогу сегодня обмануть?
Все звери стороной меня обходят
Но всё  же обхитрю кого-нибудь!
Важней всего – моя смекалка,
А всё другое – ерунда,
Мой ум – та палка-  выручалка
Что помогает Лисоньке всегда!
Музыка выключается
Ведущая: И вдруг Лиса увидела  Колобка он бежал ей на встречу и пел свою песенку.
Мелодия «Голубой вагон»
Колобок(поёт): Катится, катится колобок весело  
мне погулять в лесу очень хорошо каждому, 
 каждому пропою песенку  
я от всех зверей наконец ушёл.!
Ведущая (под музыку):  А Лиса решила обмануть Колобка и запела ему свою песенку. 
Мелодия р.н.п. «Миленький ты мой»
Лиса(поёт): Милый колобок
           Присядь-ка на пенёк
           Очень плохо слышу
           Пропой ещё разок!
Колобок(поёт на ту же мелодию): Так и быть, Лиса,
                 Рыжая краса,
                 Пропою я снова
                Песню для тебя!
Ведущая говорит (под эту же мелодию): Только собрался Колобок спеть песню для Лисы, а она вдруг накинула на  колобка мешок и стала завязывать верёвочку. Что  же делать ребята? Ведь Лиса унесёт колобка и съест, надо позвать кого-нибудь на помощь. А давайте позовём  собачку Шарика.
Дети (кричат): Шарик, Шарик!
(вбегает Шарик, лает) 
Мелодия «Летка-Енка»
Все поют: Гав ,гав ! Шарик прибежал!
                   Гав, гав! Громко лаять стал!
                   Ну-ка, быстро отпусти
                   И колобка лиса смотри не укуси!
Лиса отпускает Колобка, убегает
Все: Будем, будем, будем все дружить
          Будем, будем, будем в мире жить
          Будем, будем лета вместе ждать
          И на полянке  будем весело плясать!
Ведущая: Вот и закончилась наша сказка. Никто никого не съел и чтобы отпраздновать счастливый конец нашей сказки  я прошу вас дружно похлопать нашим воспитателям, которые подготовили для вас эту весёлую сказку . До свидания! 

Переделала из музыкального капустника М.Ю. Картушиной. Можно показывать постановкой кукольного театра или инсценировать

----------


## МАРИСЕ

СКАЗКА О МОТЫЛЬКЕ

Лето, лесная поляна в цветах. Трепетно-нежно звучит просветленная мелодия флейты. Появляется Фея Утренней Зари, она танцует, играя на свирели, просыпаются птицы,
звучат их голоса.

	ПРОЛОГ
	Песня Феи Утренней Зари
	Я - Фея Утренней Зари,	
	Восходит солнце, день родился,
	А с ним и чудо-мотылек
	В прекрасный этот мир явился.
	А жизнь его - короткий миг...
	Один лишь день - какая малость,
	Пусть будет яркой его жизнь,
	Дела чисты ...
	Я постараюсь.
	Я - Фея Утренней Зари,
	Восходит солнце, день родился,
	А с ним и чудо-мотылек
	В прекрасный этот мир явился.

Появляется Мотылек, он танцует среди цветов, замечает Фею Утренней Зари, удивленно останавливается.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Какая красота вокруг! Волшебница, как вас зовут?

ФЕЯ УТРЕННЕЙ ЗАРИ.   Я - Фея Утренней Зари.
				С рожденьем, мотылек!
				Смотри:
				Вот флейта - я ее дарю
				Тебе, она убережет в беде.
				Знай: проживешь ты день один,
				С заходом солнца жизнь твоя
				Должна, увы, закончиться.
				Но, мотылек, и жизни день
				Ты проживи достойно.
				Дела ты добрые твори,
				Будь честным и друзей цени.
				Теперь же торопись, спеши,
				Счастливого тебе пути.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Вы так добры! Спасибо, Фея Утренней Зари!

Фея уходит, появляются бабочки и стрекозы.

Бабочки и стрекозы окружают мотылька.

БАБОЧКА.			Какой прелестный мотылек! Ты с нами поиграй, дружок.

Танец бабочек, стрекоз и мотылька. В конце танца бабочки присаживаются у цветов.

		Песня Мотылька
		Какой удивительный, радостный день,
		Пение птичек, пчелок жужжанье,
		В мире так много чудес, красоты,
		Счастлив безмерно, теперь я с друзьями.

(песню Мотылька подхватывает хор бабочек, пчел,	стрекоз)

	(хор)   Как хорошо, когда много друзей,
		Жизнь с ними ярче, полнее, богаче,
		Тихо идут они рядом с тобою,
		Сердцем чисты и красивы душою.

Внезапно появляется коварная кошка, хочет поймать Мотылька. Все в страхе разбегаются, одна бабочка, спасая Мотылька, прячется с ним за зеленый кустик.

БАБОЧКА.			Будь осторожен, Мотылек!	Остерегайся злющей кошки.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Спасибо, бабочка-красавица,
				Спасла ты жизнь мою.
				Скажи мне откровенно,
				Что сделать для тебя могу?

БАБОЧКА.			Спасибо, ничего не надо,
				Лети по свету, Мотылек,
				Лишь наша дружба мне награда.
				Теперь твой путь не одинок.
				Лесная школа впереди,
				Счастливого тебе пути.

Мотылек и бабочка, прощаясь, уходят в разные стороны. Звучит тема времени. Меняется декорация, появляется вывеска "Лесная школа". Появляются божьи коровки.

БОЖЬЯ КОРОВКА		Запишите-ка, ребятки,
(учитель)			Расписание в тетрадки:
				Математика сначала,
				А потом еще: письмо,
				Песен пенье, книжек чтенье,
				Физкультура и ИЗО.

Ученики пишут в книгах. Появляется Мотылек.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Уважаемый учитель, как постичь учебу мне?

БОЖЬЯ КОРОВКА.	          Мудрый дам тебе совет: в книгах ты найдешь ответ.

(дает Мотыльку книги. Мотылек остается учиться)

				Школа многому научит, знания она дает,
				Главное - всегда быть честным,
				В жизни делать лишь добро.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Я трудиться буду много,
				Приложу немало сил,
				Чтоб открылся путь к познанью,
				И тогда узнаю мир.

БОЖЬЯ КОРОВКА.	         Знания, друзей, цени, доброго тебе пути!

Все уходят. Появляются муравьи.

			Песня муравьев
			От зари и до зари
			Домик строят муравьи.
			Будет жить лесной народ,
			Всем - удобства, нам - почет.

Появляется Мотылек, прерывая песню, обращается к муравьям.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Муравьишки, добрый день!
				Разрешите Мотыльку
				С вами строить дом.
				В жизни должен каждый 
				Построить дом однажды.

Муравьи продолжают свою песню.

			Песня муравьев (2 куплет)
			За сложную работу
			Берись, дружок, с охотой.
			Кладешь кирпич,
			Еще кирпич -
			Полезное задание.
			Работы дружной нам на час,
			Глядишь - готово здание.

Все вместе достраивают дом.

МУРАВЕЙ.			Спасибо, славный Мотылек, ты очень, очень нам помог.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Прощайте, до свидания!

Все уходят. Звучит тема времени. Появляется Медведь, он тащит тяжелую сеть с рыбой.
За ним идет Лиса.

МЕДВЕДЬ.			Ух, тяжело...
				Лиса, присядем...(садятся)
				Здесь рыбу надо разделить.
				Бежал по лесу я, не глядя;
				Уж больно далеко тащить.
ЛИСА.			Сеть с рыбой утащила я,
				Рискуя жизнью, Мишенька,
				Заметь меня тогда старик -
				Сейчас живою мне не быть.
				Всю рыбку я возьму себе,
				Медведь, на что она тебе?!
МЕДВЕДЬ.			Что-о-о?!
				Я надрывался, рыбу нес!
				Сейчас схвачу тебя за хвост!

Медведь бежит за Лисой, в это время появляется Мотылек. Лиса хочет за ним спрятаться.

ЛИСА.			Спасите! Помогите!

МОТЫЛЕК.			Я слышал спор ваш, подождите.
				Неправы оба вы сейчас,
				Ту рыбу старику верните,
				Он добрый и не тронет вас.

МЕДВЕДЬ.			Да как ты смеешь нас учить,
				Как поступать и как нам жить?!

ЛИСА.			Лови его, Медведь, лови!
				Да лапой Мотылька дави!

Медведь и Лиса пытаются поймать Мотылька, но он достает свою флейту и начинает играть. Лиса с Медведем против воли начинают танцевать.

ЛИСА.			Что это? Ноги рвутся в пляс!

МЕДВЕДЬ.			Знать, Мотылек дурачит нас!

Пляска Медведя и Лисы.

ЛИСА.			Плясать нам больше нету сил!

МЕДВЕДЬ.			Спаси нас, Мотылек, спаси!

МОТЫЛЕК.			Вернете рыбу старику?

ЛИСА.			Вернем!

МЕДВЕДЬ.			Вернем!

МОТЫЛЕК.			Тогда спасу.

Мотылек перестает играть на флейте. Лиса и Медведь, едва передвигая ноги, берут сеть с рыбой и уходят. Звучит тема времени. Меняется декорация: засохшее дерево, скамеечка.
Ласточка водит под руку Соловья, у него перевязано горло. Она усаживает его на скамеечку, дает лекарство. Появляется Мотылек, обращается к Соловью.

МОТЫЛЕК.	 		Что с соловушкой случилось,
				Почему так грустен он?

ЛАСТОЧКА.			Филин злой гнездо разрушил.
				Вот с тех пор он не поет.

МОТЫЛЕК.			Может, мы ему поможем,
				Соберем лесных друзей?
				Музыка - лекарство тоже,
				Запоет наш соловей.
                			Вы, лесные музыканты,
				Поспешите все  сюда,
				Проявите-ка таланты,
				Полечите соловья.

Прилетают бабочки, стрекозы, божьи коровки, жуки.

			Песня лесных музыкантов
			Нет звуков более волнующих,
			Чем звуки музыки чарующей,
			Они залечат скорбь сердечную
			И зазвучат с мольбой, с надеждою.

			Вернется голосок к соловушке,
			Не заболит его головушка,
			И очень скоро мы, друзья,
			Услышим голос соловья.

Соловей снимает повязку с горлышка и поет песню. Во время его пения начинает оживать дерево.

			Песня Соловья
			Песня сердце излечила,
			К жизни новой я воскрес,
			Дружба счастье подарила,
			Огласился песней лес.

			Даже деревце проснулось,
			Пробудилось, зацвело.
			Это музыка-колдунья
			Совершила волшебство.

МОТЫЛЕК. 				Бери же флейту, Соловей.	Тебе она теперь нужней.

Мотылек дарит Соловью флейту.

СОЛОВЕЙ.				Спасибо, добрый Мотылек,	 я флейту сберегу, дружок.

Звучит музыка, напоминающая тиканье часов. Все уходят, остается один Мотылек. Он садится на пенек, берет листок, хочет что-то записать. Появляется Принц Полдень. Он обращается к Мотыльку, тот отрывается от письма, встает.

ПРИНЦ ПОЛДЕНЬ.		Мотылек, меня узнал?

МОТЫЛЕК.				Вы Принц Полдень?

ПРИНЦ ПОЛДЕНЬ.		 Угадал!
					О делах твоих наслышан...
					Я за все тебя хвалю.
					Ты волшебный колокольчик
					Заслужил...
					(достает колокольчик)
					Бери! Дарю!
					(отдает колокольчик Мотыльку)
					Он спасет тебя от лиха,
					Позвонишь  в него разок -
					Зло вдруг станет неопасным.
					Добрый путь тебе, дружок!

МОТЫЛЕК.				Искренне благодарю   
					       В лес соседний я лечу.

Принц Полдень и Мотылек уходят. Появляется Олень.

ОЛЕНЬ				Бежит ручей в лесной глуши,
(читает стихи)			О нем никто не знает,
					Ему фиалки, ландыш, хмель
					Привет свой посылают.

Появляется Мотылек, внимательно слушает Оленя, который его пока не замечает и продолжает читать стихи.
					Он чистой влагою своей
					Лесных зверей питает,
					И чудный, нежный птичий хор
					Слух ручейку ласкает.		

МОТЫЛЕК.				Олень, я слышал... Вы поэт?

ОЛЕНЬ.				Да! На досуге, у реки
					Я иногда пишу стихи.
					Куда спешишь ты, Мотылек?

МОТЫЛЕК.				Я облететь хочу весь лес,
					Ведь в мире много так чудес.
					Все интересно мне, Олень.
					Еще не вечер - только день.

ОЛЕНЬ.				О друге я мечтал таком.
					Скажи, ты с небом не знаком?

МОТЫЛЕК.				Нет!

ОЛЕНЬ.				Садись на спину, Мотылек,
					Держись же крепче - путь далек:
					Мы полетим под облака,
					Там неземная красота!

Танец облаков. Появляются Олень с Мотыльком.

ОЛЕНЬ.				Мы прибыли в соседний лес.

МОТЫЛЕК.				Наверно, много в нем чудес?!

Вдруг появляются плачущие зайцы.

МОТЫЛЕК.				О чем вы плачете, зайчата,
					Быть может, мы поможем вам?

ПЕРВЫЙ ЗАЯЦ.			Мы мирно на лугу играли,
					Нам солнышко светило вслед.

ВТОРОЙ ЗАЯЦ.			Вдруг злые волки прибежали,
					Грозились съесть нас на обед.

Внезапно появляются волки, всех пугают.

ПЕРВЫЙ ВОЛК.			Ага! Их четверо уже, сосед!

ВТОРОЙ ВОЛК.			Да! Будет вкусным наш обед!

МОТЫЛЕК.				Колокольчик, зазвени!
					От беды нас сохрани!
					(звенит колокольчиком)

Танец Волков (волки произносят следующий текст под музыку)

ПЕРВЫЙ ВОЛК.	Что такое, не пойму,
			Точно я в каком бреду,
			И не хочется мне злиться,
			Я сейчас плясать пойду.

ВТОРОЙ ВОЛК.	Хо-хо-хо да ха-ха-ха,
			Это что за чепуха!
			В мыслях что-то изменилось,
			В сердце только доброта.
ОБА ВОЛКА.	Больше никого не тронем,
			Будем добрыми всегда.	

МОТЫЛЕК.				Ну, коли вы пришли к добру,
					Вам колокольчик я дарю.

ВОЛКИ.				Спасибо, мотылек.	(убегают)

ПЕРВЫЙ ЗАЯЦ. 			Волшебство произошло,
(весело)				Волшебство свершилось,
					Вместо злобы - доброта,
					Все преобразилось.

Зайцы обнимают Мотылька и Оленя.

МОТЫЛЕК.				Здесь так красиво!
					Жаль, что эту красоту
					Нельзя запечатлеть.

ОЛЕНЬ.				Такое средство есть.
                     			           Скажите, зайки, где-то здесь
					Живет художник Ежик?

ВТОРОЙ ЗАЯЦ.			Идите прямо на восток,
					Здесь близко, через тот лесок.

Звучит тема времени. Все уходят. Меняется декорация: на сцене мольберт. 
Появляется Ежик, в руках у него кисти и краски. Он начинает рисовать.

ЕЖИК.				Кисть работает умело,
					Штрих один, еще мазок,
					Светотень и перспектива,
					И пейзаж почти готов.

					Живопись - моя стихия.
					Рисовать люблю давно,
					Сочетаю краски смело,
					Наношу на полотно.

Появляются Олень и Мотылек.

ОЛЕНЬ.				Здравствуй, Ежик, как я рад!
					За работой ты всегда,
					Попрошу тебя, друг милый,
					Нарисуй мне Мотылька.

ЕЖИК.				С радостью, друзья мои!
					Чувствую я вдохновенье,
					Чуть внимания, терпенья...
					Так.. Сейчас..
					Портрет готов.

МОТЫЛЕК.				Ежик, у меня нет слов...

ОЛЕНЬ.				Пришлось немного задержаться,
					Пора в дорогу собираться:
					Уж скоро вечер настает,
					А там и ночь за ним придет...
					(уходят)

Слышится тиканье часов, звучит музыка. Выходит Фея Ночи, танцует. Появляются Мотылек и Олень.
			Монолог Феи Ночи
			Так незаметно закончился день,
			Здесь Мотылек, а с ним верный Олень.
			Волненья, печали - все позади.
			Краткий лишь миг - ночь впереди.
			Танца искусство сейчас посмотрите,
			Звезд хороводы, вращенье Земли,
			Жизнь завершилась, жизнь завершилась.
			Вечность открыла объятья свои.

Начинается танец звезд, они вовлекают в танец Мотылька. Мотылек слабеет, цепенеет, и, наконец, застывает неподвижно...

ОЛЕНЬ.				Что с Мотыльком? Он недвижный лежит?
				(подходит к нему, пытается поднять)

ФЕЯ НОЧИ.				Закон то природы - закончена жизнь.

ОЛЕНЬ.				Нет! Вас молю:
(с мольбой)				Дайте жизнь Мотыльку,
					Жил он достойно,
					Вас очень прошу!

ФЕЯ НОЧИ.				Разве так жизнь Мотылька дорога?

ОЛЕНЬ.				Да!! Фея Ночи!
					Спаси Мотылька!

ФЕЯ НОЧИ.				Видно, любовь к Мотыльку велика.
					Здесь я бессильна. Придется уйти.
					Что же, Олень, о спасеньи проси
					Фею-волшебницу,
					Фею Зари.
					(уходит)

ОЛЕНЬ.				Все звери и птицы,
					Бегите сюда,
					Скорее спешите
					Спасти Мотылька!
Приходят звери и птицы.

ВСЕ.					Фея Утренней Зари!
					Ты на помощь нам приди!

Появляется Фея Утренней Зари.

ФЕЯ УТРЕННЕЙ ЗАРИ.		Звали меня, и вот я пришла.

ВСЕ.					Добрая Фея, спаси Мотылька!

СОЛОВЕЙ.				За жизнь свою сделал он много добра,
					Его мы любили...
					Во власти твоей продлить ему жизнь,
					Помоги поскорей.

ФЕЯ УТРЕННЕЙ ЗАРИ.		Ну что ж, хорошо, коли просите вы -
					Живи, Мотылек! Очень долго живи!

Играет на свирели, Мотылек оживает.

МОТЫЛЕК.				Как долго я спал!

ФЕЯ УТРЕННЕЙ ЗАРИ.		Всего один час.

ОЛЕНЬ.				Воскрес Мотылек! Это счастье для нас!

			Заключительный хор
		Когда с тобою верные друзья,
		Ты понимаешь, что живешь не зря,
		Ты даришь людям счастье и тепло
		И предназначен делать лишь добро.

		Пусть каждый день наполнится делами,
		И радость-солнце душу озарит.
		Делитесь щедро мудрости плодами -
		К добру и свету будет путь открыт.

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! Я к вам с большой просьбой.У нас каждый год в марте проходит конкурс музыкальных сказок между садами. Я весь интернет перерыла,все уже облазила,ничего подходящего не найду. Мне надо сказку для подготовишек,в стихотворной форме,минут на 15.И чтобы там были вставлены и песни и танцы. Может у кого-нибудь есть хотя бы идейка на мою просьбу! Заранее вам благодарна!

----------


## Юлл

> Привет всем! Я к вам с большой просьбой.У нас каждый год в марте проходит конкурс музыкальных сказок между садами. Я весь интернет перерыла,все уже облазила,ничего подходящего не найду. Мне надо сказку для подготовишек,в стихотворной форме,минут на 15.И чтобы там были вставлены и песни и танцы. Может у кого-нибудь есть хотя бы идейка на мою просьбу! Заранее вам благодарна!


Я присоединяюсь к этой просьбе. Тоже нужен совет и помощь в постановке спектакля на конкурс. Представление на 20 минут. спасибо заранее.

----------


## лорена

Дорогие мои коллеги! Здесь материала хватит не на один конкурс. Просто не поленитесь и пролистайте все странички темы. Идей просто огромное количество! К примеру я выкладывала "Принцессу на горошине", мы с ней взяли Гран-при.

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## Domis

сли можно,напишите на какой странице ваша сказка! Что-то не нашла! Ткните носом!Заранее благодарна!

----------


## лорена

> сли можно,напишите на какой странице ваша сказка! Что-то не нашла! Ткните носом!Заранее благодарна!


«Принцесса на горошине»
1 вед. В некотором царстве…
2 вед. В некотором государстве…
1 вед. Жили – были…
2 вед. Не тужили….
Вместе. Королева и Король.
1 вед. Жили не бедно и не богато…
2 вед. На одну царскую зарплату…
1 вед. И был у них любимый сын- 
Самый настоящий принц!
2 вед. Все его друзья, подружки:
Шалуны и хохотушки-
Веселились на балах,
Развлекались до утра.
Все любили танцевать,
В игры весело играть.
ИГРА В ЖМУРКИ.
(по окончании игры Принц отходит в сторону, садится. Пригорюнился. Королева и Король подходят к нему. )
Принц. Надоело, все не мило!
              Всё мне стало, вдруг, постыло!
Король. Что-то с сыном происходит,
               Просто места не находит.
               Может не того поел?
               Или, может, заболел?
Королева. Что случилось вдруг с тобой,
                    Наш сыночек дорогой?
Принц. (встаёт со стульчика)
Ничего я не хочу,
Без причины я грущу!
Королева.
 Как тебя развеселить?(думает)
Надо игры изменить!
Король. 
              Может книжку почитаем,
               Или в шахматы сыграем?
Принц. 
Не хочу читать, играть,
Я жену пойду искать!
Королева.(падает в обморок на стульчик)
Ой, мне дурно!
Мальчик мой!!!!(рыдает)
Король. Дорогая, что с тобой?
Принц. 
Не волнуйся, мамочка,
Я не подведу.
В жёны настоящую
Принцессу я найду.
Король. 
Где же ты её найдёшь?
В наше время?
Вот вопрос?
Принц. 
Все королевства обойду,
Но принцессу я найду,
Королева.(очнулась)
Да, уж видно вырос ты, иди…
Ну, что ж,…счастливого пути.
(Принц уходит. Король с Королевой стоят обнявшись, смотрят вслед,машут рукой.)
(Король прислушивается)
Король. 
Дорогая, слышишь стук?
Королева.  Не слышу. Тишина вокруг.
Король. 
Все же я пойду проверю,
Кто в мои стучится двери.
(Король уходит и возвращается, ведя Принцессу за руку.)
Королева. 
Ой! Прелестное дитя!
Да она замёрзла вся!
Как ладошки холодны!
Боже! Как она дрожит!
Король. 
Проходи, дитя моё.
Будет здесь тебе тепло.
Принцесса. 
Как здесь уютно и тепло,
Вам спасибо  за добро.(уходят)
Вас за все благодарю.
Песню вам я подарю.
(Песня Принцессы)
(После песни король, королева берут принцессу за руки и уходят)
(Звучит восточная мелодия, на середину зала выходят восточные красавицы, одна из них в центре).
Восточная Принцесса(командует)
Девушки, все в круг вставайте,
Дружно, хором отвечайте.
Я красивее всех?
Красавицы. Да.
И я добрее всех?
Красавицы. Да.
И я умнее всех?
Красавицы. Да.
Вбегает ещё одна красавица.
Красавица. Ой, Принцесса, чудеса!
Принц приехал к нам сюда!
Восточная Принцесса. 
А мне, такой красавице,
Ни один не нравится.
Он, как аист с длинным носом?
Красавицы. Нет.
Он как страус длинноногий?
Красавицы. Нет.
(входит Принц.)
Принц. О, Принцесса, вот и я.
Ехал я к тебе три дня.
Восточная Принцесса (обходит вокруг Принца, разглядывая его)
Проходи принц, проходи,
Как танцую -  посмотри.
ТАНЕЦ ВОСТОЧНЫХ КРАСАВИЦ.
Восточная Принцесса 
Ну и как танцую я?
Оцени скорей меня!
Принц.
Вы – зазнайка, не принцесса.
Нет к Вам больше интереса.
Восточная Принцесса 
Ха, подумаешь герой!
Эй, подружки, все за мной! 
(Уходят в разные стороны, выходит русская принцесса)

Русская Принцесса.
Не хочу-у-у-у…
Не буду-у-у-у…
Всё надоело-о-о….
Эй, вы двое из ларца!
Одинаковы с лица!
Сундучок свой открывайте,
Веселите, развлекайте!
Двое из ларца. 
1-й. Вот он я! 
2-й. А вот и я!                          
1-й и 2-й. Ты принцесса нас звала?
1-й. Госпожа, служить мы рады,
И не требуем награды.
2-й. С нами потанцуй сейчас.
        Развесёлый перепляс.
ТАНЕЦ РУССКОЙ ПРИНЦЕССЫ.
Входит принц.
Русская Принцесса.
Ну а кто же ты такой?
Принц заморский иль герой?
Принц.
 Я – принц, я по миру хожу,
              Принцессу я в жены ищу.
Русская Принцесса.
               Видеть принца не хочу!
               Уйди, а то поколочу!
(Принцесса бежит за принцем, тряся кулаками.)
Принц.
Ничего себе, девица.
Не принцесса, а тигрица!
Надо срочно убегать,
Здесь принцессы не сыскать!
(убегают в разные стороны)

ВЫХОДЯТ ПИРАТЫ. ПЕСНЯ ПИРАТОВ.
(Входит принц, пираты его обыскивают, ничего не находят. Показывают мимикой и жестами, что у принца ничего нет.)
Принцесса пиратов.
Кто это бедный господин?
Зачем пришел он к нам один?
Принц.
Я – принц, я по миру хожу,
Принцессу я в жены ищу.
Принцесса пиратов.
Какой же ты принц?
Где же твой кошелек?
Принц.
Все деньги потратил,
Был путь мой далек.
Принцесса пиратов.
Гоните, гоните скорей его прочь!
Принц.
Да.. Здесь мне никто не сумеет помочь!
(убегают в разные стороны)
ВЫХОДЯТ АФРИКАНЦЫ
1 афр. 
Охота кончилась у нас
Племя отдохнёт сейчас.
2 афр. Будем песни петь, играть,
С принцессой нашей танцевать!
Африканская Принцесса.
Мумбо-юмбо, где ты там?
Подойди, возьми Там-Там!
ТАНЕЦ АФРИКАНЦЕВ
(входит принц)
Африканская Принцесса.
Это что еще за чудо?
Кто ты, юноша? Откуда?
Принц.
Я – принц, я по миру хожу,
Принцессу я в жены ищу.
1 афр. Ты чужеземец слишком бледен…
2 афр. Да к тому ж еще и беден!
3 афр. На нас ты вовсе  не похож…
4 афр. Ты здесь и дня не проживёшь.
Африканцы (хором)
И с бледным мы жить не хотим королём!
Африканская Принцесса.
Иди к бледнолицым, иди где твой дом.
Принц. Видно с мечтою придется расстаться
И в королевство ни с чем возвращаться.

 (Король и Королева на троне, принцесса стоит рядом)
Королева.
 Послушай, милое дитя. 
Скажи мне правду, не шутя.
Король.
Скажи нам точно, дай ответ:
Ты принцесса или нет?
Принцесса. 
Я принцесса, - это точно,
Только мачехе не дочка.
Злая мачеха меня 
Просто со свету сжила!
Король. 
Ты иди спокойно спать.
На пуховую кровать.
(Принцесса уходит)
Королева.
Я кровать ей постелила -
Про секрет не позабыла!
Сто матрасов, шесть перин,
Над кроватью балдахин,
Покрывало сверху брошено,
А внизу – одна горошина.
Король.
 И если она всю ночь не заснёт..
Если всю ночь глаз не сомкнёт…
Значит….
Королева. Это и будет ответ:
Вместе. Настоящая принцесса или нет!
(выходит принцесса с недовольным лицом)
Королева.
 Ну и как спалось тебе?
 Что ты видела во сне?
Принцесса.
 Я почти, что не спала,
В муках ночь я провела.
 Кто-то арбуз под матрас положил,
Спать из-за этого не было сил.
Король.
Ты принцесса настоящая!
Королева.
Нам невеста подходящая!
(Входит принц) 
Принц. (обнимает родителей)
Я полмира обошёл, но принцессы не нашёл.
(принц и принцесса увидели друг друга и улыбнулись, Король и Королева переглянулись)
Король. Давайте мы устроим бал,
Час для праздника настал.
ТАНЕЦ «МЕНУЭТ»
1 вед. Вот и всё, закончен бал,
Подошла история к развязке…
2 вед. Пусть добро торжествует всегда,
Побеждает в жизни, как в сказке.
Я ставила эту сказку в детском саду с подготовишками. Декораций не было, только реквизит. Но были шикарные костюмы и массовость во всех сценах. Стихи авторские, это совместное творчество с о-ля-ля :Oj: . 
Удачи!

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017), larisakoly (09.07.2017), Ирина Ивановна (06.10.2021)

----------


## lenochca

Сценарий спектакля
«Приключения желтого чемоданчика»


Действующие лица:
1.	Доктор
2.	Петя
3.	Тома
4.	мама Пети
5.	папа Томы
6.	бабушка Томы
7.	Хулиган 
8.	1 помощник хулигана
9.	2 помощник хулигана
10.	 Завхоз дома
11.	 Рассказчик 1
12.	 Рассказчик 2
13.	 Летчик











Действие первое: 

Рассказчики поют «Песенку про ветер»
муз. Я. Френкель
сл.Софья Прокофьева

Когда веселый ветер 
Играет с облаками
То верьте иль не верьте
Но сказка рядом с нами

Припев:

Я знаю, есть у ветра
Любимая игра
На крышах, на крышах
Он крутит флюгера

Все шляпы, шляпы, шляпы
Считает он своими
Беспечные растяпы
Толпой бегут за ними

Припев.

Вместе с песней дети танцуют танец «Улица» - дети изображают идущих на работу, в школу, по делам людей.  Действие происходит перед занавесом.



Действие второе: Занавес открывается - кабинет доктора – на столе стоят пузырьки с лекарствами и желтый чемоданчик.

Песенка доктора:

муз. Я. Френкель
сл. С.Прокофьева

Конечно, это чудо -
Пилюли от простуды,
Но здесь готовлю я
Редчайшее лекарство
От злости и коварства
От зависти, от грубости,
От трусости, от глупости,
От злости  и вранья.

Берем сироп вишневый
Затем смешное слово
Смешаем хорошо
Добавим шоколадку,
Две шутки и загадку
И вот смеяться хочется
Хохочет и щекочется,
Веселый порошок.
Веселый порошок!



Доктор: Прошу, следующий.
Папа Томы: (Заходит в кабинет с желтым чемоданчиком) Здравствуйте, Доктор: Очень странный случай, у меня есть дочь - Тома.
Доктор: Пока не вижу ничего странного.
П.Т.: Дело в том, что она не умеет смеяться.
Д.: Как ни разу в жизни не смеялась? Мне кажется, я вас, где то видел.
П.Т.: Ну один раз, когда была маленькой, от щекотки.
Д.: Даже не улыбается? Может быть поет?
П.Т.: Ну бывает, запоет, а на глазах слезы. 
Д.: У вашей дочери очень древняя болезнь. Вспомните хотя бы царевну Несмеянну. Вспомнил, я, кажется, видел вас на крыше.
П.Т.: Люблю флюгера с детства.
Д.: Да, но на такой высоте…
П.Т.: Да какая там высота, я по профессии летчик.
Д.: Летчик? Прекрасно, вы дрались в детстве?
П.Т.: Ну бывало, да что вспоминать такие глупости.
Д.: Это не глупости, это важно для науки. Откройте рот, скажите А.  С кем вы дрались?
П.Т.: С хулиганами, однажды один против троих пошел, девчонок обижали.
Доносчиков не любил, ябедам прохода не давал.
Д.: Дышите, не дышите, отличные тона сердца, очень смелые, отзывчивые и решительные, все это подтверждает мою теорию, смелость, это не просто смелость, это еще честность, справедливость, я Вас приведу как пример в моей книге. Рад был с Вами познакомиться. (жмет руку)
П.Т.: А как же моя дочь Тома?
Д.: Вашу дочь мы вылечим, к сожалению, ее болезнь встречается и в наши дни. Грустные люди, у меня для нее есть кое-какое лекарство, порошок смеха. Приводите ее ко мне.
П.Т.: Спасибо доктор, а как будет называться ваша книга?
Д.: Роль драки в нормальном развитии мальчишки. Следующий.
В кабинет заходит мама Пети.
Мама Пети:  Доктор… Понимает у меня Петька… Он очень болен. Он… трус…
Д.: Трус? Прекрасно.
М.П.: Прекрасно?
Д.: Минуточку, минуточку. Вы лучше отвечайте на мои вопросы… В школу ходит один?
М.П.: Провожаю и встречаю.
Д.: Газировку пьет?
М.П.: Что Вы, она же шипит.
Д.: Собак боится?
М.П.: Даже кошек… 
Д.: У меня для Вашего сына есть сильно действующее лекарство.
М.П.: Но Петька не принимает никаких лекарств, боится.
Д.: Естественно.
М.П.: Естественно?
Д.: Это конечно не естественно, но это естественно для данного заболевания. Таким детям я даю лекарства в виде обыкновенной конфеты. 
Д.: Где ваш мальчик?
М.П.: Дома
Д.: Немедленно ведите его ко мне
М.П.: Не идет, боится.
Д.: Тогда немедленно выезжаем!







Действие 3 – Дома у Пети

Песня Пети
муз. Я. Френкель
сл.С.Прокофьева

Очень страшно жить на свете:
Кто-то роется в буфете...
Всюду слышатся шаги,
Всюду прячутся враги.

Может львы из зоосада
Здесь устроили засаду?
В коридоре разговор-
Вдруг туда забрался вор?

Я бы выбрался отсюда,
Но за креслом чудо-юдо...
А за дверью великан
Выше чем подъемный кран!

Он меня прикончит сразу,
Он огромный, пучеглазый.
Словно двадцать этажей.
А в кармане сто ножей.

Петька забирается под стол. В комнату заходят доктор с мамой.

М.П.: Петенька, это я пришла, мама. Петенька, где ты?
Д.: А, между прочим, под столами мыши водятся.
Петька быстро вылезает.
Д.:  Давай-ка мы тебя послушаем. 
Дыши, не дыши. Очень слабые тоны, робкие, испуганные. В таком раннем возрасте, и уже прослушивается крайний эгоизм. Ай-я-я-я-яй. У него крайне запущенный случай – Трусус-боязникус.
М.П.: Что же делать.
Д.: Сто грамм настоящей храбрости и Ваш Петька во двор гулять пойдет  один. 
М.П.: Слышишь?
Д.: Идите, я говорю, идите.
Д.: Ну что, брат Петька, сейчас ты съешь конфету. (Открывает чемоданчик)
Ой, а где ж конфета? Не волнуйся, не беспокойся, все в порядке,  мы пропали. Ну конечно, Он взял не свой чемоданчик, а мой чемоданчик, я взял не свой чемоданчик. А его чемоданчик. Это же тот саамы летчик, у которого дочь Тома всегда ревет. Он ведь и так храбрый, если он съест только одну конфету… 
Смотрят с Петькой на крышку чемоданчика.
Д.: Что это?
Вместе: Веревкин, улица Новая, дом 30.
Д.: Я побежал.
Петька: Я один не останусь! Я боюсь! 
Д.: Тогда пойдём со мной!
П.: И с вами боюсь!
Д.: А чего ты больше боишься: оставаться здесь или идти со мной?
П.: Одинаково!
Д.: Выбирай!
П.: Боюсь выбирать!
Д.: Ну, решай!
П.: Боюсь решать!
Д.: Ну, скорее!
П.: Боюсь скорее!
Д.: Так мы с тобой до вечера проговорим!  Понимаешь, может произойти катастрофа, ты этого хочешь?
П.: Я хочу с Вами.

Убегают.

Танец с желтыми чемоданчиками.


Есть музыка, которую использовала. А музыку к песням подбирала сама.





















Действие 4 – В квартире Томы.

Выходит бабушка с тазом, таз ставит на стол (звук капающей воды).
Выходит ревущая Тома.

Бабушка Томы: Ну что с тобой Томочка?

Песенка Томы
муз. Я. Френкель
сл.С.Прокофьева

Говорят мне и в школе и дома:
"Улыбнись нам, пожалуйста, Тома".
Но всю жизнь, как, ни старалась
Я ни разу не смеялась...
Вы поверьте, я не лгу
Я смеяться не могу.

Все мне кажется грустным на свете
Ходят грустными звери и дети
Даже наш директор школы
Тоже ходит невеселый
Вы поверьте, я не лгу,
Я смеяться не могу.

Б.: Деточка моя, ну пойди, поиграй с девочками на улицу.
П.Т.: Подыши воздухом.

Тома уходит

П.Т.: Очень Вас прошу, ну пожалуйста, вот крыша все еще и течет. Давай я сам поговорю с завхозом.
Б.: Что ты, что, ты, что ты. 
П.Т.: Вон он во дворе сидит.
Б.: Что ты Валечка, ты человек горячий, у тебя голос вон какой громкий, с тобой беды не оберешься. Нет уж я сама, тихо спокойно.
П.Т.: Да уж, ты поговоришь, представляю. Будьте так добры Иван Петрович, очень вас прошу Иван Петрович.
Б.: Я тебе сладенького в карманчик положила.
П.Т.: Ну ладно, спасибо.

Папа Томы уходит.
Выходит на балкон бабушка. Кряхтит и откашливается.
Завхоз спит на лавочке.
Б.: Уважаемый Петрович, товарищ Синицын, будьте так любезны, очень вас прошу.
Отходит, вздыхает, достает из кармана конфетку, съедает, берет водяной пистолет, подтягивает юбку, бодриться и обливает его с пистолета, громко смеется.
Завхоз просыпается.

Б.: Ну что, не нравится, а мне думаешь нравиться, что с потолка течет?
Когда крышу чинить будешь?
Завхоз: Рабочих нету. Что я Вам, сам на крышу полезу?
Б.: А ты, что ж хочешь, что бы я полезла?
Лезет на крышу.
З.: Гражданка Веревкина, гражданка Веревкина, попрошу без хулиганства.

К завхозу подходят другие дети – Доктор, Петька, Тома, хулиганы и т.д.
Все волнуются. Гражданка Веревкина, Анна Петровна, будьте любезны, я Вас очень прошу. Анна Петровна, Анна Петровна.
Б.: 60 лет Анна Петровна.

Песня бабушки

муз. Я. Френкель
сл. Г.Сапгир

Я поднимусь, если надо, и выше!
Я ничего не боюсь!
Хватит терпеть нам дырявые крыши!
Смело за мной, кто не трус!

Первый подъезд,
Пятый этаж!
Нас затопляет,
На абордаж!

Я покажу свой характер железный 
И на своем настою!
Так что, пожалуйста, будьте любезны,
Слушать команду мою!

Первый подъезд,
Пятый этаж!
Нас затопляют,
На абордаж!


Д.: Анна Петровна вы съели конфету.
Б.: Карету?
Д.: И вот при ее помощи… Произошла ошибка
Б.: Я и так не шибко..
Д.: Это Ваш чемоданчик?
Б.: Валечкин чемоданчик.
Спускается.

Д.: Так вот он мой чемоданчик. А который мой чемоданчик? Значит если это не его чемоданчик, а мой чемоданчик, а это не мой чемоданчик, а его чемоданчик. Открываем. Это не мой чемоданчик. Значит это не мой чемоданчик, а его чемоданчик, а его чемоданчик не мой чемоданчик. Открываем, опять не мой чемоданчик.
Б.: отдохните. Открывает оба чемоданчика.
Д.: Вот и мой чемоданчик, а где же конфеты?
Б.: Какие конфеты?
Д.: Конфеты храбрости.
Б.: А я их Валечке отдала.
Д.: Конфеты храбрости, летчику? Несчастный случай неизбежен, срочно в аэропорт.

Убегают, оставляя оба чемоданчика на столе. После их ухода выползает Петька, берет чемоданчик и отползает.


Сцена 5 – Хулиганы.

Выходит Тома с куклой Буратино.
Тома: Не плачь, Буратино, не плачь.

На карачках выползает Петька.

П.: Ты чего здесь делаешь?
Т.: Ничего, уходи.
П.:  А чего ревешь? А.. трусишь?
Т.: Я? А чего ты тут ползаешь? Уходи.
П.: А вот и не уйду. Ты Тома? Да?
Т.: Ты откуда знаешь?
П.: Твой папа летчик.
Т.: Да
П.: С ним сейчас такое может случиться. Ты здесь сидишь, а бабушка на аэродром побежала. Ты куда?
Т.: На аэродром
П.: И я с тобой, только до своего дома. Постой, ведь нам же по пути.

Выходят хулиганы с песней.

Песня хулиганов
муз. Я. Френкель
сл.С.Прокофьева

Мы гуляем руки в брюки
И повсюду мы втроем
Подзатыльники со скуки
Мы бесплатно раздаем

Эй, малявка вот конфетка
Уноси-ка ноги, детка!
У-у-у, о-о-о-о
Уноси - как ноги, детка!

Мы дворовые герои - 
Не боимся никого
И всегда, конечно, трое,
Одолеем одного!

Эй, малявка вот конфетка
Уноси -ка ноги, детка!
У-у-у, о-о-о-о
Уноси - как ноги, детка!
У-у-у-у-!


Отбирают чемоданчик у Петьки.

П.: отдай.
Х.: Твой?
П.: Мой.
Х.: А что в нем?
П.: не знаю.
Х.: Твой, а не знаешь.
П.: Отдай.

Хулиганы перекидываются чемоданчиком.

Х.1: Представляете, наша училка поставила мне 4 с плюсом, а сама говорит, что 4 с плюсом, это - то же самое, что и пять с минусом, а я ей говорю, что 4 с плюсом это не то же, что и 5 с минусом. Вы уж лучше мне поставьте пять с минусом, чем 4 с плюсом.
Х.2:  Ну-ка, открой чемоданчик.
П.: не трогай, не смей открывать.

Хулиганы открывают чемоданчик.

Х.2: А в бутылочке что?

Х.1 открывает бутылочку и выпивает. Медленно произносит
Х.1: почти пятерка. Лимончиком пахнет. Апельсинчиком.
Х.2: а ну-ка дай его сюда,. (Разрывают чемоданчик из него летят блестки) 
Тома бросается к чемоданчику, хулиган ее толкает
П.: Ты, за что ее так?
Х.2: Тоже мне с ревой связался.

Танец – драка, хулиганы убегают.


Тома вытирает слезы, берет Петю за руку.

Т.: Бежим скорее папу спасать.

Действие последнее. Аэропорт.

Тома, Петя, бабушка и доктор прибегают в аэропорт.
Т.: Скорее, скорее!  Может быть, мой папа ещё не улетел!

Звук улетающего самолета.
Т.: Это папка!  Я знаю, знаю…
П.: Ну ясно, он все конфеты съел!..  Ещё бы немножко – и об землю…»
–Ай!
Снова звук, более громкий, самолета.

Все падают на пол, как будто над ними пролетает самолет.
Летчик:  Вы что тут делаете? Нашли место, где играть! Да вы могли!.. Да вас он мог!.. Да от вас могло!..
Б.: Нам нужен самый главный начальник! 
Летчик: Вечно вы, бабульки, что-нибудь придумаете! 
Д.: Нет, нам очень нужен главный начальник! Самый главный! Тут одни такие конфеты… Её папа съел конфеты!..
Л.: Конфеты?! Ах, конфеты?.. А может быть, он ещё и мороженое съел? А ну уходите отсюда сейчас же!
Т.: Мой папа…

Л.: Ну что же с вами делать (взял рацию) Я – Река! Я – Река! 403 – на приём! Вы меня слышите?
П.Т.:Я – 403! Я – 403! Я вас слышу!
Л.: 403, отвечайте. Вы ели сегодня конфеты?
П.Т.: Что?!
Л.: Отвечайте на вопросы. Вы ели сегодня конфеты… в Розовых бумажках?
П.Т.: В Розовых бумажках?!
Л.: Да, да! 
П.Т.: Что?.. Ах да, вспомнил. Совершенно верно. Но…
Л.: 403, вы ели эти конфеты?
П.Т.: Нет.
Л.: Уф!.. – Я вам категорически, запрещаю, есть эти конфеты!
П.Т.: А у меня их и нет!
Л.: Нет?!
П.Т.: Нет.
Л.: А… где же они?
П.Т.: А я оставил их в куртке перед вылетом.
  Ура!! Закричали все.

 Выходят все участники спектакля.

Финальная песенка

муз.Я. Френкель
сл.С.Прокофьева

Секрета нету в этом-
И это знает каждый:
Без помощи конфеты
Ты можешь стать отважным!

Чтоб весело смеяться 
Не нужен порошок,
А нужно чтоб сказка 
Кончалась хорошо.

Когда веселый ветер 
Играет с облаками
То верьте иль не верьте
Но сказка рядом с нами

Я знаю, есть у ветра
Любимая игра
На крышах, на крышах
Он крутит флюгера.

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017), recha (23.04.2018)

----------


## lenochca

Сценарий спектакля «После дождичка в четверг…»

1 сцена:

Сидит царь на троне, гадает на ромашке: Будет, не будет, будет! Я о чем вчера гадалку то спрашивал?
Помощник: Будет у Вас сын или не будет?
Царь: И что она ответила?
Помощник: Родится то родиться, но только когда рак на горе свиснет и после дождичка в четверг.
Царь: Рак на горе свистнул?
Помощник 2: Так точно, свистнул.
Царь: А дождичек в четверг чел?
Пом2: Так точно, шел.
Пом: Да еще какой, грибной.
Царь: А люлька готова?
Пом2: Так точно, готова.
Царь: все то у них в порядке. Все то у них готово. А вдруг двойня. Тащите другую и третью. Всякое вполне возможно. Уходят.
Рассказчик - И родились в тот день трое детей. Иван царский сын, Иван – сын Варвары ключницы, да Иван подкидыш. Решил Царь батюшка, что бы росли они все вместе и стали верными друзьями, да не тут то было.

2 сцена:

Открывается занавес

Танец – колыбельная, в конце девушки засыпают. В зал входит варвара ключница с помощниками.
Брат Варвары: Давай Варвара, командуй.
Варвара – Что тут командовать. Заберешь на каторгу. Подкидыша, да царевича принимай. Ты мой Ванечка, вот кто у нас царевичем будет. Пройдет 20 лет и все царство наше братец.

Кричит, прибегает царь со свитой.
Варвара: Ограбили злодеи, деток наших умыкнули.
Царь: Догнать, изловить.
Подходит к царской люльке.
Царь: Ванечка невредимый. Ради моего сына своего не уберегла. Проси, что хочешь.
Варвара: А что мне одинешенькой надо? Жить буду ради Ванечки, сына, твоего, жить буду.

Царь подходит к люльке: Вот пройдет 20 лет, утютю, странно, еще родиться не успел, а уже зубки прорезались, как не родной.


Рассказчик: А теперь сказка.

Песня:
Дни летели, время шло
Вот и двадцать лет прошло, двадцать миновало

Постарел наш царь отец, еле ходит еле ест,
Плох, а все Варвара

Как царица умерла, все Варвара прибрала
И в казну залезла

Набивает свой сундук, разорила всех вокруг
Спорить бесполезно

И все эти двадцать лет, от Варвары спасу нет
Вот какая злая

И царевич молодой, словно он ей сын родной
Рос забот не зная

Вот и вырос в полный рост, задирает к верху нос
Никакого сладу

Царевич Иван: Уж хотите или нет, а мне завтра двадцать лет
                          Сам на царство сяду.
Выталкивает рассказчика и уходят.

3 сцена:
Открывается занавес, Выходят два Ивана (уставшие с работы, измазанные)

Иван1: Бежать надо Ваня, бежать
Иван2: Да что толку, бегали уже, Крылья бы нам, полетели бы вон как та птичка.
Иван1: Да это не птичка, Вань. Это какая то тетка. На ковре летит. Ну кА Вань, посмотри получше.
Иван2: И, правда, тетка. 
Прячутся, выходит Варвара с братом.
Варвара: Что брат Егорий, царь царства не отдает.
Брат Егорий: Как не отдает, он же слово давал. Нечестно.
Варвара: Сомневается. Как Иваны? Оба живы, оба здоровы?
Брат Егорий: У меня долго не живут, еще годков десять и …
Варвара: А быстрее нельзя? Говорю же, сомневается 

Братья раскладывают ковер на рояль, встают и поют.

Брат Егорий: Караул, сбежали!
Варвара: догнать и изловить.

Песня Иванов:

По синему небу, летучий ковер
Пушистые крылья красивый узор
Захочешь повыше, захочешь быстрей
Командуй не бойся, лети и глазей


Далеко-далеко округа видна
Вот это дорога ни края, ни дна
А ветер то ветер, а ну-ка родной
Давай вместе с нами давай-ка не стой.


Брат Егорий: Эх, растяпа, ковер проморгала.
Варвара: Молчи, с двоими не справился
Брат Егорий: Что ж теперь делать?
Варвара: Коней седлать, самых лютых.

4 сцена: Царь ходит по дворцу за ним скоморох.

Царь: Видал, а раньше чисто было, светло,  а теперь, тьфу
Скоморох: А все Варвара, замков понавешала, сторожей понаставила, меня вон в сторожа перевела, а какой я сторож?
Царь: Да никакой. А чуть поперек ей, что скажешь она сразу
Скоморох: Я сына твоего спасла, я сына твоего спасла, я сына твоего спасла.
Царь: А сын то царство требует, нос задрал, а нос то и не мой и ухи не мои и глаз какой то дурной.

Уходят.
Выбегает Варвара с Братом Егорием – 
Варвара: Тут без нас никто не пролетал?
Выходит царевич
Варвара: Что случилось то?
Царевич: А то и случилось. Нос не его, ухи не его, глаза чужие.
Брат Егорий: Сомневается

Выходит царь, варвара  обращается к нему.

Варвара: Конечно, я простая ключница и конечно я царю указывать не могу.
Царь: Что я такого сделал?
Варвара: Ребенку 20 лет, а ты ему царство не отдаешь.
Царь: Я отдаю.
В: Тогда подписывай.
Ц: Ладно.
В: Да не тяни ты, Пиши
Ц: Я царь Авдей, отдаю сыну своему Ивану царство, но
В: Что НО,  и точка.
Ц: не могу, после НО, точка не ставится.
В: Ну зачеркни.
Ц: Не могу документ
В: Ну дописывай – отдаю царство НОвеки
Скоморох: Навеки, то через На пишется
В: Дописывай грамотей.
Ц: Но пускай сперва женится, на царевне Милалике. 
В: Милалика месяц как в плену, у Кощея Бессмертного.
Ц: Да ну? А я и не знал. Придется дописывать. А кто царевну Милалику из Кощеего царства вызволит, тому пол царства и точка.

Песня:


Указ царя Авдея
Подписано в четверг
Собирайся на Кощея 
всякий смелый человек
Раскрасавицу царевну, Милалику, свет Сергевну
Как сумеешь выручай и пол царства получай.


Варвара, царевич и Брат Егорий

Б.Е. Ну что сестра, командуй.
В: Пол царства у нас есть, а за другим ехать придется. Ну кощей подлец каких свет не видывал, казалось бы подлее уже некуда, а надо. Вот мешок золота, попробуйте его купить. Если не поможет, обыграете его в эти шашки волшебные, кто ими владеет, тот всегда выигрывает. Ну не бойся сынок.
Царевич: Какой я тебе сынок.
В: Я говорю, не  бойся царевич. Да я сама с вами пошла бы, да у меня царь бунтует. Ну ни пуха не пера.
Оба: К черту.

5 сцена:

Царь сидит, из-за кулисы Иван1 зовет Ивана 2.
Иван1: Ваня (шепотом)
Царь: Нет его, на кощея ушел.
И1: Без меня? Врешь.
Ц: Да как ты смеешь так со мной разговаривать, я ведь все-таки
И1: Ты что, царь?
Ц: Какой я царь, так пожилой человек. А ты кто будешь
И1: Да я и сам не знаю кто я, отец
Ц: А голос у тебя хороший. И волос мягкий и лицо будто знакомое. Особенно ухи. Может виделись где?
И1: Врят ли, нам с Ваней еще хорошие люди не попадались.
И2: (Выходит) ну и дворец, пылища, темнотища, а главное царя нигде не видать.
Ц: А зачем тебе царь?
И2: Ты что, старичок, указа не слыхал.? Мы с Ваней на кощея идем. Царства знаешь, на дороге не валяются, да и на царевну охота взглянуть.
Ц: Вани, Ванюши. Вы же для царя последняя надежд, сын то его на Кощея побежал, убогой, выручайте. Бегите сынки, всех спасайте, царевну спасайте, ну и меня заодно.



6 сцена. Царевич идет по лесу встречает старушку.

Старушка: Господа проезжающие, вы находитесь на кощеевой земле, поздравляю, добро пожаловать, платите деньги.
Брат Е: А у нас денег нету
Ст: А в мешочке что?
Б Е:А уголек
Ст: Ах уголек
Б Е: Уголек, красавица
Ст: Вижу люди вы правдивые, придется вас наградить. 
Награди-награди девушка
Вот вам с девушку, вот за красавицу, а вот за правду.
Б Е:  А к Кощею куда прикажите?
Ст: А к Кощею это туда. 
БЕ: Прощай старая карга (убегают)

Песня старушки:
Ты давай мой уголек
Разожги им огонек
Огонек не простой
С пылу с жару золотой


Кричат из-за кулисы - Ой, ой горю, горю, погорело наше золото, это все она карга старая. 


Приходят к кощею

Кощей: С чем пожаловали:
Б Е: Нам бы кощея повидать?
К: Я Кощей и есть. (смеется) Не похож? Думали худой да бледный, зачем? Я в подвале не сижу на цепях не вишу. И поправился за 300 лет. Я сам всех в цепях держу. Почему, кстати не в цепях, непорядок. За царевной пришли? Ну и кому из вас она понадобилась?
Царевич: Мне. Царевичу Иоанну!
Кощей:  был тут у меня один Иоганн, так я из Иоганна Георгин сделал, а из тебя Иоанчик, хороший выйдет одуванчик.
Ц-ич: Сыграем дяденька.
Кащ: Что в заклад ставишь, я просто так не играю. 
Ц-ич: Пол царства, на кону.
Кащ: И у меня есть один интерес, на него все играют. 

Глашатай: Играет царь Кощей с Царевичем Иоанном на Кощееву смерть.

Кащ: Вот она смерть моя, в золотом ларце в хрустальном яйце. Уговор, царевич выиграет, дает Кощею отыграться, а до тех пор яйца не разбивать. Уговор?
Ц-ич: Согласен.
Кащ: Убирай половину своих шашек.
Ц-ич: Что?
Кащ: ты что не понимаешь на что я играть буду? Я хожу первый, два раза.

Царевич выигрывает. Хватает яйцо.
Ц-ич: Ну что кащей объелся щей, вот оно яичко то.
Кащ: Пощади. Уговор забыл?
Ц-ич: Вот тебе уговор. (Кидает яйцо)
Кащ: Дурачок ты дурачок. Яйцо конечно фальшивое, но уговор был настоящий. Болван. 
Превращает царевича и Брата в деревья.

Колечко колечко,
 возьми человечка,
 сплети его ноги в корявые корни
Сплети его руки в упругие ветки
Дерево снаружи, дерево внутри
Раз, два, три.



Иваны прилетают к старушке.

Старушка: Господа проезжающие, вы находитесь на кощеевой земле, поздравляю, добро пожаловать, платите деньги.
Иван1: Здравствуйте бабушка (кланяются)
Старушка: А вот этого не надо. Здравствуйте, как поживаете. Я на службе. Пришли, заплатили и ушли. Деньги давай, деньги.
Иван2: У тебя что, совсем сердца нет?
Иван1: Ладно, бабушка, не обращайте внимания.
Стар: Нет, погоди, что ты сказал.
Иван2: Да что слышала, бессердечная ты. Был бы я на твоем месте, разве я бы тебя так встретил. 
Стар: Ну и как бы ты меня встретил?

Иван1: Ну что, бабушка, устали с дороги? Садитесь, располагайтесь. Ну что, Ваня котелок на огонек, картошечки порежь. Лучку не забудь, меленько, меленько.
Иван2: Вы бабушка, конечно дама хоть куда. И
 Как Вас одну в такую даль родные то отпустили?
Стар: Одинокая я.
Иван1: Это бывает. Ваня, зато познакомились. Вот вам ужин. И тепло и светло и чисто. А мы уже отобедали.
Кушает.
Стар: Смотри-ка, не отравили. Вкусно. Теперь главное говори, вы меня пригрели, накормили, приголубили. Деньги с меня требуйте. За чистоту – золотой, за теплоту – золотой, за супчик – три.
Иван2: Обижаете, бабуля, мы же от души.
С тар: Бесплатно?
Иван1: Видно тяжело жила бабуля.
Стар: Не стыда, не совести. Над старухой измываетесь. Зачем к кощею?
Иван2: За царевной.
Стар: Может вернетесь?
Иван1: Да нет, дело решенное.
Стар: К Кощею с пустыми руками. Сказки то сказывать умеете. Кощей, это дело, ой как любит. Ну ступайте, прямо, да направо, потом все вокруг, да около. Скоро увидимся, я к вам скворечник прибью.


Иваны приходят к Кощею. 
К: Я Кощей и есть. (смеется) Не похож? Думали худой да бледный, зачем? Я в подвале не сижу на цепях не вишу. И поправился за 300 лет. Ну с чем пожаловали?
Иван1: Странники мы. Людей посмотреть, себя показать.
Кащ: Такой большой, а врать не научился.
Ивн2: Ну хоть бы одним глазком, все ж говорят. Интересно.
Кащ: С чем пришли?
Иван1: Сказки сказывать будем.
(Иван1 начинает рассказывать и Кощей засыпает. Иван 2 идет к царевне)

Иван2:  Здравствуйте
Царевна: Здравствуйте.
И2: Я Иван, а Вы царевна?
Ц-на: А зачем Вам царевна?
И2: Как зачем, от кощея выручать.
Ц-на: А может она не хочет. 
И2: Надо же, Иван из-за нее там театр разводит. Такая красива, такая родная, с Кощеем заодно
Ц-на: Я думала, тебя Кощей подослал. Значит выручать пришел. А у Кощея и смерть фальшивая. 
И2: Где же настоящая? Вот они знают, да сказать не могут.

Просыпается Кощей и кричит : Обманули, обидели. Взять их.
Отпущу вас всех, если к Шаху Бабадуру отправишься. Бегом за Жар-птицей.

Прибегает к Шаху Бабадуру. 
Иван: Я ищу Шаха Бабадура.
Ш.Б: О чужеземец, тебе неслыханно повезло трижды.
И: Правда?
Ш.Б.: Во-первых Шах Бабадур это я.
И: Действительно повезло.
Ш.Б: Во вторых ты нарушил наше уединение, но мы не рассердились.
А в Третьих, мы тебе дарим самую ценную вещь на свете
Иван: Какую вещь?
Ш.Б.: Жизнь мы тебе дарим, о презренный.
Иван: Там человек пропадает, как ты не понимаешь Бабадур.
Ш.Б.: Ты что стихи сочиняешь?
И: Какие стихи.
Ш.Б.: Ну ты говоришь «Как ты не понимаешь Бабадур», это стихи.

И: Как ты не понимаешь Бабадур
Ты плохо поступаешь Бабадур
Ты выслушать не хочешь человека
А сразу выгоняешь самодур


Ш.Б.: Отвечаю
Какой же ты невежливый … как тебя зовут? –Иван
Пришел кричишь топочешь грубиян
А у меня свое большое горе

И: Так поделись я чай не истукан

Ш.Б.: Конечно поделюсь. Я поймал жар-птицу, создал ей все условия, а она не поет, почему?

Оказывается она никакой грубости не выносит. Я смертную казнь отменил, детей пороть запретил. А она оказывается никакого обмана не переносит .

И: Как же она у тебя жива то до сих пор?

Появляется Жар-птица

И: Да какая же это птица?
Ж.П.: Ты кто?
И: Иван.
Ж.П.: Какой у тебя голос хороший и имя какое «Иван».
А у не голос другой, я слово ему ответить не могу.
Ш.Б: Пускай не говорит, пускай споет.
И: А он не понимает, почему ты не поешь
Ж.П.: Выпусти меня, о Иван.
И: Ключ, пожалуйста.
Ш.Б.: Какой ключ, нет у меня никакого ключа.
Ключ
Пусть сначала споет
Ключ
Не дам
Ключ

Ну, может теперь споет
Пожалуйста

Ж: Вот и кончилась гроза
Вот и отгремело
Удивленные глаза
Открывает небо
Вот и снова рассвело
Солнце над тобой
И: Расправляй свое крыло
Улетай на волю
Разгорелась радуга
Наше поднебесье
Вот тебе моя рука
Полетели вместе

Ш.Б.: Извини Ванюша Джан, это невозможно. Скучно мне.
И: Ладно я научу тебя. «Море волнуется.»
Море волнуется, раз, море волнуется два. Море волнуется три, морская фигура замри
Что это что это аяяяй, что это ну кА пойди, угадай
Это не краб не селедка, это рыбачая лодка. 

Ш.Б.: Лодочка лодочка как повезло, в руки возьму я весло, и прокачусь на просторе, ах как волнуется море.

И: Море волнуется раз, Ж.П.: море волнуется два, море волнуется три, Ш.Б.: морская фигура
Море волнуется, раз, море волнуется два. Море волнуется три, морская фигура замри
Что это что это аяяяй, что это ну кА пойди угадай
Это не бык не бычок, это морской осьминог

Ах осьминог, осьминог, осьминог, я подкую тебе все восемь ног и прокачусь на просторе, ах как волнуется море.
Ш.Б.: Море волнуется раз
Иван: Ну я пошел, дай ключ
Ш.Б.: На, только отстань, ради Аллаха.

Иван: (Жар-птице): Полетели со мной?
Ж.П.: Полетели.


У Кощея.

Далеко собрались? Ну и глупая у вас у людей держаться друг друга. Дедка за бабку, бабка за внучку, а тряхни за жучку как следует… птичка добро пожаловать.
И: Отпусти ее Кощей?
Кащ: Да разве я ее держу. Я смотрю Вас водой не разольешь, давайте кА решим все это полюбовно.
И: Но только при одном условии?
Кащ: Конечно, оставайтесь кА жить у меня во дворце.
И: А Милолика?
Кащ: Милолику отдам.
И: но при одном условии?
Кащ: Конечно. Вот она смерть моя в золотом ларце, в хрустальном яйце, ты Иван будешь ее сторожить.
И: Ты Кощей людей губить будешь, а я смерть твою сторожить?
Кащ: Может я не буду.
ЖП: Он говорит неправду.
Кащ: Почему неправду, я может исправиться решил.
ЖП: Это тоже неправда.
Кащ: Хорошую птичку ты мне достал, спасибо.
Да я сейчас всех отпущу, а что бы вы не сомневались я вам яйцо. Вот приведу сюда Милолику, а вы мне яйцо, только уговор, яйца не разбивать.
Согласен?
И :Согласен
К: Слово?
И: Слово?
Кощей уходит.
Иван1: ну что опять обман? 
Жп: Это не обман
И!: Как не обман
И2: Да он даже сам не знает, что это не обман
Яйцо то настоящее, а Кощей думает, что оно фальшивое
Так что ты стоишь, бей его
И1:  Не могу я слово давал.
И2: Кому ты слово дал, злодею каких свет не видывал
И1: Не могу, я слово давал. Бери кА Ваня эту саблю, и бей по мне и по яйцу этому, ты слова не давал, с тобой уговор не было.
ЖП: О Иван.
И1 бросает меч.
Вбегает Кощей с Милоликой.
Кащ: Нету честных людей, смотри царевна, как хороший человек подлость сделал, я тебя привел, а он хрустальное яйцо кокнул. Кто тут без меня чем-то грохнул.
И2: Я грохнул
Кащ: Ты знал, тебя предупредили, что яйцо фальшивое.
И: Оно Настоящее
Кащ: Да если бы ты знал, что оно настоящее, ты бы его сразу (бросает яйцо и умирает)


Иваны и девушки  идут к царю. Царевич с Братом раскалдовываются.

Я царевич Иоанн
ЖП: Он говорит неправду, неправда, что царевич.
Выбегает царь и Варвара – Ванечка, сынок.
Ц-ич – Погодите папаша, тут кто то сомневается, что я Ваш сын.
Карь: Кто это говорит?
ЖП: Я говорю.
И: Ладно, ошиблась она.
ЖП: Нет Иван, не сердись на меня, но когда говорят неправду, я это слышу.
Ц-ич: Ну и чей же я сын. 
Варвара: Ваня – сынок, живой.
Царь.: И глаза и ухи. Выходит это ее Иван.
Старушка: Ее, ее.
Царь: А где же мой Иван  и подкидыш?
 Варвара: Да вон они, оба двое.
ЖП: Это правда.

Финальный танец

По ходу работы что-то сокращали. Есть музыкальные треки.

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017)

----------


## lenochca

«Черное и белое»


Роли:
1.Черный король – Соня
2.Воин грубость - Саша
3.Воин слеза - Влад
4. Воин Невежда - Мира
5.Воин Ложь - Лиза
6.Воин Зло – Маша
7.Страх - Арсений
8.Снегурочка - Ярослава
9.Дед Мороз - Ярослав
10.Белый король – Данил
11.Улыбка - Ариша
12.Знание - Катя
13.Вежливость - Олеся
14.Правда - Ульяша
15. Добро - Ксюша
16.Смелость - Гриша
17.Храбрый заяц – Тихон
18. Елочка - Алиса


Зайчик весело прыгает под елочкой под мелодию «В лесу родилась елочка». Неожиданно раздается барабанная дробь. Испуганный заяц прячется за Елку.


Марш Черного Короля с войском .
Черный король: Воин грубость! Здесь?
Грубость: Ты что не видишь?
Ч.К.: Как разговариваешь с королем?!
Г.: Как научил, так и разговариваю.
Ч.К. Что хнычешь?
Слеза: Не знаю… просто хорошо хнычется.
Ч.К.: Молчать! Воин Невежда (Молчание). Ты что как пень стоишь?
Невежда: Осмелюсь доложить – не знаю, почему как пень стою. Ничего не знаю!
Ч.К. – ты хоть знаешь, что новый год на носу?
Н.: У кого на носу?
Ч.К.: У тебя на носу! (Невежда пытается увидеть свой нос) и у всех на носу!
Н.: Разве у всех один нос?
Ч.К.: Ох, мое горе, моя радость… Воин Ложь, ты здесь?
Ложь: Нет, я не здесь!
Ч.К.: Как это ты не здесь, если ты вот?!
Л.: Вот – это не я ! И я  - это не вот!
Ч.К.: С ума сойдешь!
Зло: Сойдешь, конечно, успешно сойдешь с ума.
Ч.К.: Это ты, воин зло?
Зло: Всем назло, это я воин – Зло!
Ч.К.: Что-то не все, кого-то потеряли. Ах! А где же воин страх?
Страх: (появляется из-за других воинов) Я здесь… Только как бы чего не вышло.
Ч.К.: Повторяю! Как же чего не выйдет, если Новый год пришел?
Г: Приплелся.
С: (ревет) А что ему надо?
Н: Неужели Новый год?!
Л: Никакого нового года
З: Новый год, так новый год (злорадно потирает руки).
С: (тряся коленями) Сам новый год…
Ч.К.: Сам новый год, который может всех нас оставить в старом году, но мы ничего не боимся!
Страх и слеза: Не боимся.
Ч.К. : Не придет Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, не придет и новый год. Значит, что надо делать?
Все: Что?
Ч.К.: Что? А, вспомнил, работать. Пока не сделаете всех детей грубиянами, плаксами, врунами, трусами и двоечниками.
Г: Как же работать в этом году, если наступает другой?
Ч.К.: Никакого другого. Я Великий черный король, властелин всех темных сил, объявляю поход, на Деда Мороза, Снегурочку и елочку, которая в лесу родилась. Где ваше «Ура!»?
Н: Где наше «Ура!»?
Ч.К.: Мне плохо 
Все кричат «Ура».

Танец Ч.К. с войском на уход.

Заяц: Куда бежать? Что же делать? Чем помочь Деду Морозу, Снегурочке, елочке, ребятам, зверятам, всем кто ждет Новый год? Перестань трястись, ты же не воин страх. Ты храбрый заяц, очень храбрый, храбрее волка, сильнее медведя, хитрее лисы. Тебе бы служить в армии Белого короля. О! Вот кто мне нужен! Точно, я должен его разыскать, но сначала узнать, куда двинулась армия черного короля.
Задумчиво идет по сцене Белый король, к которому подбегает заяц.

Заяц: О благородный белый король! Выслушайте меня, иначе… иначе всем будет плохо…

Шепчет ему на ухо.
Белый король: Чувствовало мое сердце что-то недоброе, но такой подлости я даже от Черного короля не ожидал.
Спасибо тебе заяц за смелость и храбрость. С моими воинами мы сорвем злые планы Черного короля ко мне друзья.

Танец белого короля с воинами.

Б.К.: Воин Смелость!
Смелость: Я здесь мой предводитель!
Б.К.: Как у ребят дела, прибавилось отваги?
С: Прибавилось, дрожат лишь от мороза и страх неведом им.
Б.К.:  Воин добро! Добры ли все ребята?
Добро: Добры мой предводитель! Немного злых осталось.
Б.К.: Воин Правда! Как с правдой у ребят?
Правда: Всю правду говорят, всех новый год исправит.
Б.К.: Воин Знание, с учебой как дела?
Знание: Учиться все хотят и явные невежи встречаются все реже.
Б.К.: Воин улыбка! Вопрос насчет ребячьих слез.
Улыбка: Здесь король все в порядке. Слез нет с улыбкой все ребятки.

Б.К.: Воин Вежливость! Вежливы ли, учтивы все ребята?
Вежливость: О да, но кое с кем еще работать надо.
Б.К.: Друзья равняйсь, предстоит поход. 
Заяц: Поход под самый новый год!
 Звучит марш. Армия Б.к. отправляется в поход.

На сцене появляются снежинки, между ними прогуливается снегурочка.
Песня «Снежинка»

Снегурочка: Кажется все в порядке, вот-вот вернется дед Мороз, и мы отправимся к ребятам, которые нас уже наверное заждались. Уверенна, что к новогоднему празднику они готовы. Но все же посмотрю в волшебное зеркальце. Как там юные танцоры?

Танец…

Снегурочка: С танцорами все в порядке. Как певцы?

Песня…
Прекрасно, молодцы, ребята к празднику готовы. Задерживается, что-то дед Мороз, подарков приготовил, видно, воз. Перед дорогой может отдохнуть… Попробую чуть-чуть и я вздремнуть.

Снегурочка засыпает. На сцену выходит Ч.К. с армией, воин страх трясется, подкрадываются к снегурочке, она меняет позу, армия в страхе разбегается, так повторяется несколько раз. Снегурочка поднимает руки, говорит «Ах», воину Страху становиться плохо, он падает в обморок.
Ч.К.: Тсс, операцию сорвете, Воин грубость, неси веревку.

Связывают снегурочку.
Снегурочка: (просыпаясь) Это ты дедушка?
Зло: Нет, это я бабушка.
Все хохочут.

Снегурочка: Вы кто? И чего вы хотите?

Зло: Хотим сорвать новогодний праздник.

Снегурочка: Дед мороз всем вам покажет.

Страх: Не надо…

Снегурочка: (кричит) Помогите.
В это время звучит музыка Белого короля. Воины зла прячутся за снегурочку.

Б.К.: Что здесь происходит?
Ч.К.: Разве не видно, моя великая армия пришла поздравить снегурочку и деда мороза с Новым годом.
Б.К.: А почему снегурочка привязана?
Зло: Ее привязали к трону,  что бы ветром не сдуло.
Б.К.: Так что же вы собираетесь делать?
Ч.К.: Не твое дело, так что давай от сюда и прощай.
Б.К. Давай снегурочку сюда и мы дадим отсюда.
Ч.К.: Никогда, она наша пленница. Ну что ж готовьтесь к бою.
Танец – бой.

Армия белого короля ликует и освобождает снегурочку.

Ты, Снегурочка свободна!
Снегурочка: Спасибо, благородный король, спасибо славные войны. Я чувствую, что Дед Мороз, совсем рядом.
 По сцене бегают снежинки и усаживаются вокруг снегурочки. Звучит музыка.
Снегурочка: Объявляю новогодний бал в честь своих спасителей! 
Сразу после его окончания раздаются звуки копыт, метели, фанфар и на сцене появляется дед мороз, которого приветствуют все, кроме Черного короля. 

Дед Мороз: Извини, внучка, задержался. Столько дел.
Снегурочка: Ничего Дедушка, у нас сегодня столько гостей, а вернее моих спасителей – благородный Белый король со своими воинами!
Дед Мороз: Рад познакомиться!
Снегурочка: Меня пытались похитить злые силы Черного короля, что бы сорвать Новогодний праздник.
Дед Мороз: Он будет наказан.
Черный король: Дедуля. Не надо, мы просто играли. Пиф-паф ой-ой-ой, умирает зайчик мой.
Заяц: Кто тебе сказал, что я твой, да еще и умираю?
Ч.К.: Ну вот, никто не умирает.
Д.М.: А зачем веревка?
Ч.К.: Так мы ж ее ласково, что бы спала спокойно.
Д.М.: И ты у меня сейчас уснешь. Уснешь, за свои злодеяния.

Звучит волшебная музыка, армия черного короля засыпает.

Д.М.: Кажется все.
Заяц: А мне его немного жаль.
Д.М.: Не бойся, заяц, они проснуться, как только из них выйдет все зло.  Вот волшебство и подействовало.

Армия черного короля встает.

Д.М.: Ну вот, армия Черного короля, теперь я надеюсь, что вашими лучшими друзьями станут славные воины Белого короля!
Правда!
Знание!
Добро!
Смелость!
Вежливость!
Улыбка!
Заяц: Большая и верная дружба!
Д.М.: Согласны?
Все: Согласны
Д.М.: Ну тогда я спокоен и могу с отличным настроением вести вас всех к праздничной елочке!
Снегурочка: Заждалась красавица своих друзей, за Дедом Морозом, вперед!

Общий танец и песня про Елочку.

----------


## skatya79

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=eKPefvE-AzY
*Сказка о Попе и о его работнике Балде*

______
Богатырь
«Куда ты, витязь неразумный?
Ступай назад, я не шучу!
Как раз нахала проглочу!
Чего ты хочешь от меня? —
Вот гостя мне судьба послала!
Послушай, убирайся прочь!
Я спать хочу, теперь уж ночь,
Прощай!
Все
«Молчи, пустая голова!
Слыхал я истину, бывало:
Хоть лоб широк, да мозгу мало!
Я еду, еду, не свищу,
А как наеду, не спущу!»
Богатырь
«Ай, витязь! ай, герой!
Куда ты? тише, тише, стой!
Эй, витязь, шею сломишь даром;
Не трусь, наездник, и меня
Порадуй хоть одним ударом
Пока не заморил коня.

____________
Сценарий


Выход на музыку я на горку шла
Скоморох 1  
Подходи чесной народ, Базар  Ярмарка Идет
Скоморох  2 
Здесь найдете, что хотите
Не стесняйтесь, подходите
Скоморох 1  
Кому кафтаны?
Скоморох  2 
Кому сарафаны?
Скоморох 1  
Кому платки? Кому партки?
Скоморох 3 
Вот бублики по три рублика

песня про бублики 
( конфетки бараночки)
Конфетки-бараночки,
Словно лебеди, саночки.
Ну купите же бублики!
Я их вам продаю.
Ах, баранки  румяные,
Очень вкусные пряные,
Ну, купите бараночки
Их отдам по рублю.

Скоморох 1  
А вот бублики по три рублика
А без рублика, дадите нам бублика
У меня только пятак
Дайте мне бублик так

Скоморох 3 
Ой, кого мы видим...
Скоморохи все
Проходите, не обидим

Скоморох 3 
Узнаем - ты Поп Талаконный лоб
Скоморох  2 
Что пошел по базару?
Скоморох 1  
посмотреть кой какого товару?
Поп 
Ну, да. Ну, да. 
А это кто? Балда?

Балда 
Балда. Чего батька так рано поднялся? Чего ты взыскался?
Поп 
Нужен мне работник:
Повар, конюх и плотник.
А где найти мне такого
Служителя не слишком дорогого?”

Балда 
Буду служить тебе славно,
Усердно и очень исправно,
В год за три щелка тебе по лбу,

Есть же мне давай вареную полбу.

Все:
Призаду-призадумался поп
Стал поче стал почесывать лоб
Поп 
Щелк щелку ведь розь.
Да понадеюсь на русский авось.
Ладно.
Не будет нам обоим накладно.



*********
Скоморох 3 
Живёт Балда в поповом доме,
Спит себе на соломе,
Скоморох  2 
Ест за четверых,
Работает за семерых;

Скоморох 3 
Попадья Балдой не нахвалится,
Поповна о Балде лишь и печалится,

Попадья.
Ну до чего ж Балда хорош! –
На любое дело гож!
Дочка 
Он так мало говорит, а в руках-то всё горит!
Попадья. 
Печь затопит, всё заготовит, закупит.
Дочка 
Яичко испечёт, да сам и облупит!
Попадья 
Попёнок зовёт его тятей.
Дочка Ulberg Natasha
 Каши наварит, нянчится с дитятей!
Попадья. 
Успевает там и тут!
Дочка 
Да. Теперь у нас уют.
Попадья. 
Вон и глины притащил, щели в окнах залепил!
Дочка 
Утром полосу вспахал и ничуть не отдыхал!
Поп 
Силы в нём невпроворот!
Не Балда, а сущий чёрт!
Попадья 
Ничего я не пойму…
Поп 
Скоро ж мне платить ему! 

Попадья 
"Знаю средство,
Как удалить от нас такое бедство:
Закажи Балде службу, чтоб стало ему невмочь;
А требуй, чтоб он ее исполнил точь-в-точь.
Тем ты и лоб от расправы избавишь
Н Балду-то без расплаты отправишь".

( Игра в ладушки)
Тем мы лоб от расправы избавим
И Балду без расплаты оставим


Дочка 
Ах, Балдушечка, балда
Ты куда идешь, куда?
Как мне жить без тебя?
Я умру без тебя

До чего же, я несчастная поповна
Мне балду-у, отец советует забыть
Ведь в семье -таков порядок древний
По расчету надо замуж выходить.

А я не хочу, не хочу по расчету,
А я по любви, по любви хочу.
Свободу, свободу, мне дайте свободу,
Я птицею ввысь улечу.

***

Черт
Зачем ты, Балда, к нам залез?” -
Балда 
“Да вот верёвкой хочу море морщить
Да вас, проклятое племя, корчить”
Черт
“Скажи, за что такая немилость?” 
Балда 
“Как за что? Вы не платите оброка,
Не помните положенного срока;
Черт
“Балдушка, погоди ты морщить море,
Оброк сполна ты получишь вскоре.
Погоди, вышлю к тебе внука”.
Балда
“Этого провести не штука!”
Чертенок
“Здравствуй, Балда мужичок;
Какой тебе надобен оброк?
Об оброке век мы не слыхали,
Не было чертям такой печали.
Ну, так и быть - возьми, да с уговору,
Кто скорее из нас обежит около моря,
Тот и бери себе полный оброк,
Между тем там приготовят мешок”.
Балда 
Где тебе тягаться со мною, со мною, самим Балдою
Обгони-ка сперва моего меньшого брата
Чертенок
Дед, беда, беда
Обогнал меня меньшой Балда

Все:
Балда, Балда вернулся

----------


## Татьяна Ефимова

Спасибо за прекрасный сценарий "Принцесса на горошине". Я его чуть-чуть переделала и сделала озвучку с громом, дождем и т.д. Все в восторге! Спасибо Вам! Артистами были педагоги сада и дети.

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Огромное всем спасибо! Так много материала,аж глаза разбегаются!! Всем удачи!


Я видела кто-то проси л закачать сказку  Хотела найти просьбу и не получилось. Думаю к 8 Марту не помешает у кого нет.
Про Козлика (мини-опера к 8 марта)

Действующие лица:
Мама — Коза, Козлик, Корова, Овца, Собака, хор (с дирижером)
Реквизит: маски или шапочки для персонажей; фартук, корзинка, платочек, шаль, корзинка с полевыми цветами, узелок с яблоком, тужурка, кость, прыгалки, домик, елочки, пенек

На сцене Коза с сыном - он сидит на пеньке, а мама собирается на рынок (прихорашивается, дает наказ сыну.
Дирижер (говорит): Мамочка Козлика часто бранила, часто из дома она уходила…
Хор (поет):
Прыгал Козлик на лугу, по цветочкам прямо 
Вдруг он замер на бегу — потерялась мама!
Козлик: Ой,ой,ой! Ой,ой,ой! Потерялась Мама!
Озирается по сторонам, плачет. Выходит Корова, собирает цветы.
Хор: Он не зная что к чему ткнулся к новой маме, но ему сказала:
Корова (возмущенно): Му!
Хор: Тётенька с рогами.
Корова
Му, му,му! Му, му,му! Ничего я не пойму!
Этот маленький сынок истоптал мне весь лужок!
Уходит недовольная. Козлик плачет, выходит Овца.
Хор:
Он вприпрыжку по траве, вот и мама вроде. Но ему сказала
Овечка(взволнованно): Бе-е! 
Хор: В белой шубе тётя
Овечка:
Бе,бе,бе! Бе,бе,бе! Может это снится мне!
Брошенный ребенок, маленький козленок!
Жалеет его, дает яблоко и уходит. Выбегает Собака
Хор:
Козлик бросился стремглав к самой грозной маме, но ему сказала
Coбака (обнюхивая): Гав! 
Хор: Тётенька с клыками
Coбака
Гав,гав,гав! Гав,гав,гав! Вся в заботах я, в делах! Не ходи дружок за мной, а иди к себе домой!
Подталкивает Козлика к тропинке, убегает. Козлик грустно уходит за елочку.
Действие у дома Козы. Она возвращается с покупками усталая, ищет сына. Плача, садится на пенек.
Хор:
Потерялся козленок, он от мамы удрал.
Потерялся козленок - он дороги не знал!
Коза Бедный козленок…
Хор: Бедная мама. Мама очень грустит
Коза (идет к зрителям, тяжко вздыхая)
Потерялся сынок! Он, наверно, устал! Он, наверно, продрог! Бедный козленок…
Коза снимает шаль и понуро идет к дому. Садится на пенек.
Хор: Бедная мама. 
Выбегает Козлик, мама бросается к нему - они обнимаются.
Хор:	
Отыскал козленок маму, все мы рады за него,
ведь дороже своей мамы нет на свете никого!
Козлик (в зал)  Ну а вы, хоть труден час, не бросайте так вот нас!
Все артисты кланяются.

(Это материал не мой. Нашла по просьбе на диске).

----------

larisakoly (09.07.2017), мазурка (21.01.2021)

----------


## tigricadn

*Моя прошлогодняя сказка! Прошла очень удачно, мои любимые насекомые- старшая и средняя группы!!!*
Приключения Муравьишки.
I действие
(Звучит музыка.)
Ведущий: 		Правда это или ложь
			По сей день не разберёшь.
			Но в лесу, где старый ельник,
			Был большущий муравейник.
			Днем кипела там работа,
			От субботы до субботы.
			Только ночь приходит в лес
			Муравьев и след исчез.
			В муравейнике все знают,
			На ночь домик запирают.
			Но а только солнце встанет,
			Муравейник оживает.
(Занавесь открывается, заходят дети и исполняют песню «Не обижайте муравья»)
Все уходят кроме Муравья.
Муравей: 		Дом большущий, сколько в нем
			Проживает муравьев
			Как увидеть мне охота
			Дом наш с птичьего полета.
			По березке вверх взберусь,
			За листочек зацеплюсь,
			Все увижу: лес и луг,
			Что находится вокруг.
Ведущая: Как решил наш муравей, так и сделал. Полез он по берёзке вверх и сел на зелёный листочек. Но не успел посмотреть вниз, как подул ветерок, сорвал с берёзки и понес его далеко от муравейника.
(Звучит музыка два мальчика - ветерка несут листочек, за который держится муравей. Они доносят его до камешка)
Муравей:		Ай-яй-яй! Ой-ёй-ёй!
			Как же мне идти домой?
			Ножку я себе ушиб,
			Как же ноженька болит!
			К ночи бы поспеть домой,
			Ведь закроют домик мой.
(Звучит музыка, скачет Кузнечик)
1-й Кузнечик: 	Жители зелёного лужка,
			Все скорее, все сюда!
			Выходите, поспешите!
			Всех в округе веселите!
			Инструменты выбирай 
			И оркестр начинай.	
Заходят насекомые, берут инструменты					
(Исполняется оркестр «В траве сидел кузнечик»)

Муравей: 		Эй, кузнечики – братишки,
			Длинноногие парнишки,
			Я – несчастный муравей,
			Помогите мне скорей.
			Ножку я ушиб, а к ночи
			В муравейник надо очень.
2-й Кузнечик:	На кузнечика садись,
			Крепко за спину держись.
(Звучит музыка, кузнечик «везет» муравья. Занавес закрывается)

II действие
Ведущая: Сел муравей на кузнечика. Кузнечик сложил длинные ноги пополам, потом выпрямил их и подскочил высоко в воздух,  доскакали они до реки.
(Занавес открывается)
2-й Кузнечик:	Эта речка глубока
			И довольно широка.
			Перепрыгнуть не смогу,
			А не то я утону.
Ведущая: Муравей слез с кузнечика и попрощался. Поскакал кузнечик по своим делам.
Муравей:		Кто меня перевезет?
			Только лотоса цветок!

(Исполняется «Танец с лотосом»)

Муравей:		Эй, цветочки, помогите,
			По воде перевезите.
			Ножку я ушиб, а к ночи
			В муравейник надо очень.
Лотосы:		Ты на нас скорей садись,
			Крепко лапками держись.
(Звучит музыка,  цветы становятся по кругу,  муравей переходит по листочкам )
Лотосы: 		Мы не ходим по земле,
			Наша жизнь лишь на воде.
Лотос:		По реке могу я плыть,
			Словно лодочка скользить.
			Ты скорей слезай с меня,
			Ищи нового коня.
Все уходят, Муравей перед занавесом
(Занавес закрывается)

III действие
Ведущая: Муравей сошел на берег, посмотрел вдаль и видит: над рекой лес – высокий до самых небес.
(Занавес открывается)
Муравей:		Что же это за напасть
			Как бы в чаще не пропасть?

(Звучит музыка, залетают бабочки, исполняется «Песенка бабочек»)

Муравей:		Вы, бабочки, летаете,
			И все на свете знаете.
			В лесу, где старый ельник,
			Стоит мой муравейник.
			Ножку я ушиб, а к ночи
			В муравейник нужно очень.
Бабочка:		Ко мне на спинку залезай,
			Только просьба не кусай.
Муравей:		Нет, нет, нет, не укушу,
			Тихо – тихо посижу.

 (Звучит музыка, муравьишка летит с бабочкой, исполняется «Танец бабочек и цветочков»)

Ведущая: Сел муравей на спинку бабочке и полетел. Большое расстояние пролетел муравей. Несла его бабочка через бережок, через лесок и вот показался луг, за которым ельник, где у муравья находился домик. Но закружилась у муравья голова. Он как закричит.
Муравей:		Ой-ёй-ёй, не могу,
			Я сейчас упаду!
			Бабочка, остановись,
			На зелёный луг спустись.

 (Муравей исполняет «Песенку муравья»)

Ведущая:		А под кустиком зеленым
			Танцевали насекомые
                               Ярко солнышко светило,
                               Очень весело всем было!

(Исполняется танец «Полька насекомых», жуки влетают)

Жук:			Пожвольте  представиться
			Мы -  жуки, 
	Под листвой душистою живём,
	Дружно спляшем и споём,
	А потом куда хотим – полетим!
(Исполняются «Частушки жуков» и танец  Жуков.)
Все уходят, кроме Жука, он летит по кругу.
Муравей:		Дядя жук, остановитесь,
			На лужок скорей спуститесь.
			Помогите малышу,
			Я домой к себе спешу.
			Ножку я ушиб, а к ночи
			В муравейник надо очень.
Жук: 		Ты на голову садись
			И покрепче - ка держись!
			Уф – уф – уф!

(Звучит музыка, жук «везёт» муравья, занавес закрывается)

IV действие
Ведущая: Муравьишка сел на жука. Тот разломил спину надвое – два жестких крыла приподнял. Крылья у жука, точно два перевёрнутые корыта, а из-пох них другие крылышки лезут, разворачиваются: тоненькие, прозрачные, шире и длиннее верхних.

 (Занавес открывается)

Ведущая: Вот и знакомая березка, а под ней муравейник. На самой вершине березы выключил жук мотор и сел на сук.
Муравей:		Ах, какой высокий сук,
			Ты снеси на землю, жук!
			В муравейник не успею,
			На суку я заболею.
Жук:			Сам спускайся, муравей,
			И старайся поживей.
			Если вы бы не кусались,
			Вас жуки бы не боялись.
Ведущая: Распустил жук крылья и улетел. Опечалился муравей. Тут муравей увидел гусеницу.
Муравей:		Ах, соседка гусеница,
			Вы такая умница!
			Пряжу тонкую прядете,
			Из листочков домик шьете.
			Листовёртка, помоги,
К домику меня спусти.
Гусеница
(лениво):		Я пряду, пряду, пряду
			Оторваться не могу.
			Не досуг мне, муравей,
			Ах, отстань- ка поскорей!
Муравей
(жалобно):		Унесло меня за речку,
			Мне помог большой кузнечик.
			И кувшинки помогли,
			По воде перевезли.
			Дальше бабочка и жук,
			(возмущенно)
			Помогали все вокруг!
			Никого я не кусал,
			Ведь меня никто не гнал!
Ведущая: Не удержался муравей, кинулся на гусеницу, да как куснет. С перепугу  гусеница лапки поджала и кувырк с листа, а муравей повис на ней. Ниточка длинней делается. Муравей и гусеница опускаются все ниже и ниже на землю. А в муравейнике кипит работа: муравьи хлопочут, спешат, входы – выходы закрывают.

(Исполняется «Танец муравьев»)

Под музыку выходят все герои сказки.
Муравей:		На сцене мы играли,
			Пели, танцевали.
Кузнечик:	Стали мы хорошими, 
	Верными друзьями.
Жук:	Взрослые и дети
	Нас не обижайте,
Бабочка:	Мы такие хрупкие,
	Мы такие нежные!
Все:	Нас оберегайте!

(Исполняется песня «Как прекрасен мир»)

Ребёнок: 	Сказку весёлую, милую, добрую
	Мы рассказали сейчас.
	В ней всё закончилось
	Как всегда здорово
	Мы выступали для вас!
Ведущая:	И только тот, кто всех добрей
	Легко поймёт язык цветов, язык зверей,
	А всех добрей на белом свете
	Конечно дети!

(Исполняется танец «Дети и природа»)
Есть и музыкальное сопровождение, если что выставлю!!! Удачи!!!

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017), muzika15 (08.01.2017), Задор_Инка (12.01.2020)

----------


## Irinalbs

*tigricadn*, Леночка, очень понравилась ваша сказка про Муравьишку, поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой. Спасибо!

----------


## Domis

Девочки! Огромное спасибо! Очень понравилось про муравьишку. Тоже прошу музыку!Заранее благодарна!

----------


## korolyina

Автор сценария, музыки и текстов Л.А. Олифирова "*Как избушка стала дворцом*"       

Ёжик.  На лесной опушке, в  лубяной избушке.
             Жили заинька с дружком,  голосистым петушком.
Хоть избушка неказиста, но уютно в ней и чисто.
В кадке свежая вода, в печке сытая вода,
На стене часы с кукушкой, а под лавочкой подушки.
Хорошо в избе живётся, хорошо друзьям поётся!
	Из избушки выходят Заяц и Петушок
                                                                     «Песня Зайца и Петуха»
                                                 Заяц и Петух берут косы и отправляются на луг
Заяц. Ну-ка, милый Петушок, начинай косить лужок!
Петух. И ты, Косой, маши косой!
ВМЕСТЕ: Коси коса, пока роса, роса долой, и мы домой!
	Оба косят сено, потом садятся отдохнуть под деревом, достают из сумки еду, 
                                                                       завтракают, ложатся отдохнуть  
                                                         Песня - танец  «Пчелок»  (девочки)
                                    Пчелки летают около Петуха и Зайца, будят их.
Петух.  Слушай, Заинька, отпусти меня к пчелкам в гости.
              Хорошо бы вечерком, чаю нам попить с медком!
Заяц.  Чай с медом – это хорошо! 
             Отправляйся, Петушок вслед за пчелками в лесок,
             Ну, а я тут у реки сено соберу в стожки!
               Заяц берёт грабли, сгребает сено, Петушок уходит. Постепенно поднимаются два стожка.   
                               Заяц садится отдохнуть около стожка  (пантомима под музыку). 
                                                Появляется Зайчиха. Она собирает ромашки и поёт.
                                                             Песня  Зайчихи
Зайчиха:   «Любит – не любит, любит – не любит!»
                                           В это время к ней незаметно подходит Заяц и поёт.
	Песня Зайчика и Зайчихи
Заяц. Можно я вас буду называть Беляноночкой!
Зайчиха. Можно! А вы не против, если я вас буду называть Пушистиком!
Заяц. Конечно, нет! А вы согласно перейти на «ты»?
Зайчиха. Да.
Заяц. Мне смело лапку протяни, пойдём гулять по лесу.
           Я буду рыцарем твоим, а ты моей принцессой.
           Я покажу тебе мой дом, у леса на опушке,
           Побалую тебя чайком с вареньем и ватрушкой!
                                          Уходят за ворота избушки
                   Появляется Лиса, подкрадывается к воротам, прислушивается, поёт песню.
	Песня Лисы
                          Из-за стогов выглядывают Волк и Медведь. Лиса зовёт их к себе
Лиса. Наш Заяц влюбился!
Волк. Неуж то влюбился?
Медведь. Да как же Косой на такое решился?
Лиса. Беляночка просто сияет от счастья!
Волк и Медведь: Вот это Косой! Он ухаживать мастер!
         Ворота открываются, выходит Заяц, он несёт небольшой деревянный столик. Лиса, Волк, Медведь прячутся за стожками и подглядывают за ним. Заяц ставит перед воротиками столик, табуретки и приглашает Зайчиху присесть. Затем он приносит чашки, чайник, варенье у угощае гостью. (исполняют пантомиму).
Зайчиха. Спасибо, Заинька, за угощенье! У вас чудесное варенье!
                  Извините, мне пора идти! (встаёт из-за стола)
Заяц.  Подожди, Беляночка!  Я тебя еще не познакомил со своим другом Петушком!
             Он в лес за мёдом побежал. Скоро должен прийти.
Зайчиха.  Зачем ты Петушка одного отпустил? 
	Вдруг  с ним в лесу что-нибудь случится?
Заяц. Ой, что-то я за него волнуюсь!
            Беляночка, пойдём вместе Петушка встречать!
Зайчиха. Пойдём!  (убегают)
Лиса.  Так-так! Убежали, ворота не закрыли… 
                                    ( идёт к воротам, заглядывает за забор, зовёт своих приятелей)
            Куда подевался Петух, их дружок!
            Тсс… Тихо! Идёт! Прячьтесь все за стожок!
                                           Звери прячутся. Петушок идёт  с бочонком мёда и поёт песенку.
	Песня Петушка
	Из-за стогов выходят звери и окружают Петуха.
Звери:  Ау, мы здесь!
Петух. Ой, что вы тут делаете?
Волк. А разве ты не видишь?  Сено косим, в стога носим!
            Тут стожок, там стожок, сосчитай-ка их, дружок!
Петух. Я вам не дружок! Отвечайте, где мой Зайчик, где мой верный друг?
Лиса. Длинноухий зайка твой, уж давно ушел домой!
            Он велел тебя дождаться, за работу раасчитаться!
Петух. Ко-ко-ко! Как это рассчитаться?
Лиса. А вот так: Медведю – мёда горшок, Волку – Петя-петушок,
            А мне – лубяная избушка, старенькая развалюшка!
            Вы согласны?
Звери и Петух. Нет, не согласны!
Петух. Моя избушка!
Звери:  Моя избушка.
                               Начинается небольшая перетасовка  («Полёт Шмеля»)
	На шум прилетают пчелки, жалят Лису, Волка и Медведя. На помощь Петушку прибегают Заяц с зайчихой и уводят его в дом. Звери, охая прихрамывая, идут друг за другом, садятся около избушки.
Лиса. Ох, эти противные пчелы!  Так меня искусали, что света белого не вижу!
Волк. Эх, Лисица, не видать нам избушки, как собственных ушей!
Медведь. Так хотелось в избушке пожить, чаю с мёдом у печки попить! Эх, не судьба!
                                     Медведь и Волк, охая и прихрамывая, направляются в лес.
Лиса.  Стойте! Хватит охать, кряхтеть да вздыхать,
            Надо избу надо хитростью взять!
Медведь и Волк. Это как?
Лиса. А вот так! (шепчет им что-то, те в ответ кивают головами смеются, затем прячутся за стожками. Раздаются позывные радио. Заяц с Петухом выходят из дома, делают зарядку. Затем Петух рубит дрова, Заяц носит их в дом. Зайчиха ходит с лейкой, поливает грядки с капустой (импровизируют. Из-за стожков появляются Лиса, Волк и Медведь)
Волк.  Ха-ха-ха! В такой избушке надо жить седой старушке!
             очень скучно в ней без света, телефона даже нету!
Лиса.  Это что за интерьер? Лавки две да шифоньер,
             Пол некрашеный, дощатый, разве это жизнь ребята?
Звери: Нет! Это не жизнь! Ха-ха-ха!
Зайчиха. Хочу переехать в другую избушку.
                  Не хочется жить мне, как бедной старушке!
Заяц.  Живём мы прекрасно, не слушайте Лису!
            Сейчас я капусту тебе принесу!
Зайчиха. Устала капусту ножом я рубить, 
                  Мне овощерезку ты должен купить!
Заяц. Да где же тебе я такое  куплю?
           Капризов твоих, извини, не люблю!
Зайчиха. Пора нам в избушке всю мебель сменить,
                  Покрасить полы, интерьер обновить!
Заяц.  Да где же найду я таких мастеров?  
            К расходам  большим я сейчас не готов!
Зайчиха.  Ах, так!
                                                                   Песня – ссора Зайчихи и Зайчика 
Зайчиха. Ах, так! Я ухожу! (уходит)
                                                            Петух утешает Зайца., а звери посмеиваются
Лиса. Ха-ха-ха! Легко мы их поссорили Осталось только выманить из избушки Зайца с Петушком, и она наша!
                                                                  Песня зверей
                          Появляется Ёжик с сотовым телефоном, подходит к Петушку и Зайчику.
Ёж.  Привет, друзья! Что тут у вас   творится?  
         Под окном хоровод скачет, а на крыльце Заяц плачет.
         Ничего не понимаю!
Петух. Да что тут понимать! От нас Беляночка ушла!
             Вот поэтому Заинька и плачет.
Звери. А у нас новоселье скоро! Вот поэтому и скачем!
Ёж.  Ну-ка, вы, угомонитесь! Все по норам разойдитесь!
         Милый, Зайка, не смущайся, что стряслось у вас, признайся!
Заяц. Жили мы с Беляночкой в нашей лубяной избушке душу в душу.
           А тут явилась Лиса  со своими приятелями.
           И давай над нашим жильём потешаться.
           Послушала их Зайчиха и размечталась жить во дворце, как принцесса.
           А где же я этот дворец возьму, ведь я не волшебник.  (плачет)
Ёж.  Не плачь, Заинька, помогу я твоему горю!
         Утри поскорее, дружище свой нос!
         Звони в передачу  «Избушкин вопрос»!
         Волшебников много работает там,
         Бесплатно дворец они выстроят вам.
Петух.   Ку-ка-ре-ку! не может этого быть!
Ёж.  На нашем лесном телевидении всё может быть! Звоните скорей туда! (даёт ему телефон)
Заяц. Алло!  Это лесное ТВ? Передача «Избушкин вопрос»?
           Скорее приезжайте к нам на лесную опушку в лубяную избушку.
                  Под музыку появляются участники передачи, они едут на машине,
                                              приветствуя Зайца, Ежа, и Петуха.
Ведущая передачи (Фея красок). В эфире опять наш «Избушкин вопрос»!
                                                                 К опушке лесной нас водитель привёз.
                                                                 Попробуем кистью волшебной взмахнуть,
                                                                 Построить дворец и Зайчиху вернуть!
                                                                 Чтоб чудо свершилось вот здесь наяву,
                                                                 Я смелые краски на помощь зову!
          	Танец семи красок
Ведущая передачи (Фея красок). Давайте дизайнера к нам позовём.
                                                                 С него перестройку избы мы начнем.
                      Краски приглашают Дизайнера, помогают ему развернуть архитектурный проект реконструкции избушки (на большом листе ватмана детьми заранее выполняется коллаж на тему  «Дом будущего»). Дизайнер просит своих помощников – красок держать проект, повернув его к зрителям, берёт указку и начинает его комментировать.

Дизайнер  (Львица). Сегодня на глазах у вас, избушка станет экстра-класс.
                                         Всё будет в ней сплошной сюрприз –
                                         Любой диван, любой карниз!
                                         Покрасим в самый яркий цвет, 
                                         Столы и лавки, и буфет.
                                        Чтобы изба светлей была,
                                        Пусть будет крыша из стекла!
                                        Постелем мягкий ковролин,
                                        Повесим несколько картин,
                                        Избушку будет не узнать,
                                        Пора, друзья, вам начинать!
Прораб. Эй, маляры и плотники! Славные работники!
                 Приготовьте поскорей – кисти, краски, гвозди, клей.
Мастера. Дело мастера боится – так в народе говорится,
                   Всё покрасим, всё побелим, ровно за одну неделю!
	Танец  «Краски и мастера»
Затем под весёлую ритмичную музыку дружно трудятся: они выносят из избушки табуретки, половички, приносят новые картины, стульчики, коврики, диванчики и др.  Постепенно интерьер избушки меняется, после окончания работы декорация представляет собой современную гостиную.
                                        Звучит  «Менуэт» П.Мориа. Вбегает взволнованная, радостная Зайчиха,
её встречает Заяц. Собираются все участники сказки и исполняют парный танец. 
	Парный танец
В конце танца Заяц и Зайчиха выходят в центр зала, остальные дети – полукругом. 
Зайчиха.  Ах, неужели это наша лубяная избушка?
                   Да это же настоящий дворец!
Лиса. Повезло Зайцу! Ишь какие хоромы ему отстроили!
Петух.  Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ура! Ура! Вот это чудо мастера!
Волк и Медведь. Чудо! Чудо! Лепота! Это просто красота!
Заяц. Спасибо, вам, Фея, за новые краски,
            Теперь заживём мы с Белянкой, как в сказке!
            Сбылись наконец-то все наши мечты.
            Возьмите в подарок вот эти цветы.
Фея красок. Примите в дар от передачи овощерезку, пылесос,
                        Желаю вам во всём удачи, с жильём решился ваш вопрос!
                                Заяц, Зайчиха и Петушок обнимаются и кричат «Ура!»
Все дети: Поздравляем, поздравляем! Счастья и добра желаем!
Волк. Вот бы всем свои жилища, сделать и светлей и чище!
Медведь. Надо кисти, краски взять и лесных чудес не ждать!
                                                              Песня заключительная  



1.	«Песня Зайца и Петуха»
Заяц:   Надёжный друг есть у меня – весёлый Петушок,
           Иду я смело с ним всегда и в лес и на лужок.
           И на меня лисица не смеет покоситься,
           И даже серый Волк в норе своей примолк.
Заяц и Петух: Мы всех зверей умнее, мы всех зверей смелее,
                     А почему? А потому, что мы дружить умеем!  (2 раза)

2.	Песня Пчелок  -  Танец Пчелок  
              1. Расцветают клевер, кашка, колокольчики, ромашка,
                  Полетим на луг подружки, наберём нектара в кружки
                   Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу! Наберём нектара в кружки! – 2 раза
              2. Улей наш многоэтажный,  знает здесь комарик каждый,
                  Всех мы в гости приглашаем, свежим медом угощаем
                  Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу! Свежим медом угощаем – 2 раза


                                                     3. Песня  Зайчихи
                            1. По лугу я гуляю, ромашки собираю,
	                       Ромашки собираю, веночек заплетаю.
                                Ах, как я весела, пушиста и мила!
                            2. Ромашку обрываю, на заиньку гадаю.
                                На заиньку гадаю, кто он пока не знаю!
                                Ах, любит или нет, ромашка дай ответ!                                          


	4.  Песня Зайчика и Зайчихи
Поёт  Зайчик:  Зачем гадать, зачем трудиться?
                     Зачем цветы напрасно рвать?
                     Я перед вами, я ваш рыцарь,
                     Пойдёмте милая гулять!
Поёт Зайчиха:  Не зря ромашку обрывала, не зря гуляла по лугам,
                      Я о таком, как вы мечтала, спешу признаться Зайчик вам – 2 раза
Поёт Зайчик:  Позвольте вам признаться честно.
                    Вы, как морковка, хороши,
                    Мне ваши речи слышать лестно,
                    Пою для вас от всей души! – 2 раза
Поёт Зайчиха:  Не зря ромашку обрывала, не зря гуляла по лугам,
                     Я о таком, как вы мечтала, спешу признаться Зайчик вам – 2 раза

                                                                              5. Песня Лисы

                       Подкрадусь тихонько я к избушке,
                       Подниму топориками ушки.
                       И узнаю Заинькины тайны.
                       Тайны я люблю необычайно.
                                       Вот такая я лиса замечательная,
                                       Вот такая я Лиса любознательная!
                                       Не могу без новостей прожить и дня,
                                       Вот такая я хорошая.
                      Замету я хвостиком следочки,
                      Спрячусь у окошка под кусточком,
	              Всё, что я сегодня разузнаю,
                     Завтра всему лесу… Нет! Не разболтаю!
                                      Вот такая я лиса замечательная,
                                      Вот такая я Лиса любознательная!
                                      Не могу без новостей прожить и дня,
                                      Вот такая я хорошая.

	6. Песня Петушка

                               Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ко-ко-ко! Солнце в небе высоко!    (2)
                              Слышат поле и лесок мой весёлый голосок!	(2)
                              Пчелка вьётся надо мной, пахнет свежею травой!       (2)
                              Вот знакомый мой лужок, тут стожок и там стожок!    (2)
                                 Заинька! Ау, где ты? Выходи!

	7.	Ссора Зайчихи и Зайчика
Зайчиха:  Зачем ромашку обрывала? 
              Зачем надеялась, мечтала,
              На окнах сделать жалюзи…
 Заяц:  Ах, дорогая, не проси!
Зайчиха.  Я поменять хотела двери, 
                            Чтоб к нам не лезли злые звери,
                            Я их боюсь, меня спаси…
Заяц:  Ах, дорогая, не проси!
                                                                  8. Песня зверей
                            Заживём  мы в избе припеваючи,
                            На печи, на печи припеваючи,
                            будем есть, будем есть щи куриные,
                            Будем пить, будем пить чай с малиною.  (ВОДЯТ  ХОРОВОД)

	 9.  Песня заключительная
С вечера до вечера, с утра и до утра,
Трудятся и трудятся, как пчелки мастера.
Краски не жалея, обновляют дом!
Чтобы стал скорее этот дом дворцом!
Славные работники штукатуры, плотники,
Каменщики, маляры, вам привет от детворы!
Ура! Ура! Ура! Да здравствуют мастера!

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021)

----------


## olmaz

Здравствуйте! Год назад где-то в интернете видела танцевальную инсценировку по сказке *«Королевство кривых зеркал»*. Называлась, кажется, *«Оля в зазеркалье»*. Ссылку не сохранила, сейчас никак не могу найти. Вначале был танец с котом Васькой, кот убегал, Оля отправлялась его искать, встречала Яло, танец деревьев(лес), танец лягушек, цветов…Нашла два сценария по сказке  «Королевство кривых зеркал» (новогодний и выпускной), но не то. Там текст был в стихах и не так много. Помогите, пожалуйста, найти сценарий (либретто) для танцевальной инсценировки этой сказки. 
Артистки подросли, ну очень хочется сделать с ними эту сказку.
Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Марфа Васильна Я

Этот мюзикл "Колыбельная для мышонка" - моя первая работа в качестве режисёра-постановщика) Поэтому, строго прошу не судить. 
Я очень благодарна всем музыкантам и хореографам, которые делятся своими наработками на этом форуме.
Надеюсь, что и моя работа будет кому-нибудь полезна
 :Connie 5: http://youtu.be/6j495Fje8YE

----------

Irina_Irina (10.01.2018), muzika15 (08.01.2017), nadya1958 (10.03.2019), Olga 58 (18.08.2019), SNAR (08.01.2020), мазурка (31.08.2018), соня-поня (24.02.2019), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Этот мюзикл "Колыбельная для мышонка"


Шикарная работа!!!! Посмотрела на одном дыхании. Здорово!!! Позавидовала, что у Вас так много помошников(это так помогает в работе). Шикарные декорации. А фантазия с рыбкой, произвела неизгладимое впечатление. Я сейчас репетирую Царевну-лягушку, и с вашего позволения, воспользуюсь идеей с коньками для щуки. СУПЕР!!!! Очень понравились декорации(можно поделиться технологией огонька в камине), использование экрана-Это мультимедиа, или проектор?Не поняла, а что была за ширма в правом углу, круглая? Чем делали луч света? у Вас прожектор? или что? Дети-ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, красивые костюмы. СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО за этот материал, у Вас получился прекрасный спектакль.

----------


## Марфа Васильна Я

> Сообщение от Марфа Васильна Я
> 
> 
> Этот мюзикл "Колыбельная для мышонка"
> 
> 
>   Шикарная работа!!!! Посмотрела на одном дыхании. Здорово!!! Позавидовала, что у Вас так много помошников(это так помогает в работе). Шикарные декорации. А фантазия с рыбкой, произвела неизгладимое впечатление. Я сейчас репетирую Царевну-лягушку, и с вашего позволения, воспользуюсь идеей с коньками для щуки. СУПЕР!!!! Очень понравились декорации(можно поделиться технологией огонька в камине), использование экрана-Это мультимедиа, или проектор?Не поняла, а что была за ширма в правом углу, круглая? Чем делали луч света? у Вас прожектор? или что? Дети-ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, красивые костюмы. СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО за этот материал, у Вас получился прекрасный спектакль.


Спасибо, о-ля-ля) Помощников было не так уж и много) Ролики - это наша фишка) не первый раз использую в хореографии) 
Огонёк в камине - имитация пламени. Случайно купили в отделе где лампочки и светильники продают. Стоил 300 рублей.
 Выглядит он вот так [IMG]http://*********net/2511069m.jpg[/IMG]
Экран работает от проэктора. Ширма спава - это обруч с лентами, подвешанный с потолка на леске. Как бы болото)
Луч света - вообще смех - это древний фильмоскоп)
Спасибо за отзыв, очень приятно)
Качество съемки на компе значительно лучше, чем в утюбе, с сожалению(

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Марфа Васильна Я*, 
Спасибо, теперь всё понятно.Обязательно продолжайте ставить спектакли и делитесь своими успехами на форуме. 
А про помошников, я имела ввиду-что и кто-то был на свете, кто-то ролики демонстрировал, и музыкант у Вас аккомпанировала некоторым героям, помогли и с установкой декораций(мне просто практически всё приходится делать самой). Спасибо ещё раз за вашу замечательную работу.

----------


## Magvai

*Мюзикл ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ ПО СТРАНАМ.*
*Автор В.Попович* Спасибо соседнему форуму!
*Сценарий.*
Стюардесса:
Внимание, объявляется посадка на рейс 20-04. Всем пассажирам занять свои места. Пристегнуть ремни безопасности. Счастливого полета!

На посадку приглашает самый лучший экипаж.
Аэробус совершает удивительный вояж.

Мальчик:Мы расселись у окошка, вьется летная дорожка,
До пяти мы посчитаем; приготовились,
Взлетаем!

 1. «Ветер зовет»
Расскажи мне малыш, что ты видишь во сне?
Где начало берет голубая река?
Как плывут в океан дельфины, уводя за собой в глубины,
Подставляя лучам свои бока.

Я тебе покажу, как рождается день.
Как поют журавли в голубых небесах.
Как бегут по болотам лоси, их никто ни о чём не спросит,
Их следы затеряются в лесах.

Посмотри, за спиной загорелся восток.
На полях у реки засыпает трава.
Как вокруг хорошо от смеха и его повторяет эхо,
Не смолкая от ночи до утра.

Мир придуман не мною, но мы вместе с тобою,
Этот мир до конца узнавать мы будем.
И пусть рыжее солнце, нам с тобой улыбнётся,
Ветер приглашает в путь.

Стюардесса: Наш самолет находится на высоте птичьего полета. Посадочный курс – 240. В Лондоне сейчас 10 утра, в Париже - 9, в Лиссабоне – 11. Путешествие начинается.

Мальчик: Интересен, спору нет, всем ребятам старый свет.

Девочка: Посмотреть попробуй сверху на Европу.

 2. «Европа»
Строг всегда и горд он, знаменитый Лондон,
Даже скрыл от нас туман нулевой меридиан.
Над Ламаншем пролетишь, попадаешь ты в Париж,
На дуэлях часто споры, здесь решали мушкетеры…..
Посмотри, попробуй, сверху на Европу, сверху на Европу!

Попрощаться с Рейном, надо поскорей нам.
Курс меняет лайнер вдруг, самолёт летит на юг.
Под крылом Эллада, нам увидеть надо!
Всё вокруг антично, очень симпатично.

Посмотри, попробуй, сверху на Европу, сверху на Европу


Стюардесса: Наш самолет пересекает средиземное море. Высота полета – 5 000 метров. Курс – Африка. Всем пассажирам надеть панамы. Температура песка в пустыне Сахара: +43 градуса.

Девочка: Ой, это Африка? Жарковато!

Мальчик: Ну и пекло. Странное название – Сахара. Вся пустыня гладкая и совсем не сладкая.

3. «Африка»
Мы идем по Африке, Африке, Африке.
Друг за другом, а в руке, а в руке рука.
Впереди течет река, а в реке, а в реке.
Крокодилы вдалеке, спят на берегах

Под крылом лежит саванна, антилоп идут стада.
Хищник на охоту рано вышел на заре сюда.
Слон шагает терпеливо к месту, где течёт родник.
Грозный лев зевнул лениво, завершая свой пикник.

Потянулась лентой узкой африканская река.
И звучит мотив зулусский, доносясь издалека.
Скоро пастбища накроют капли влагой дождевой,
Побегут одной рекою, реки Африки гурьбой.

Мы идём по Африке, Африке, Африке.
Друг за другом, а в руке, а в руке рука.
Впереди течёт река, а в реке, а в реке.
Крокодилы вдалеке, спят на берегах.

Стюардесса: Только что мы пересекли Индийский океан. Курс – на восток.

Девочка: Из кабины видно нам начало Инда.
Тропики густые закрывают вид.
На посадку сели прямо в центре Дели.
Мальчик: Что же про индусов нам расскажет гид?

4. «Индия»
Много лет назад сюда, паруса вели суда.
К берегам большой земли подходили корабли.
Открывали рты купцы, полны золота ларцы.
Вот теперь увижу я, что такое Индия.

Жемчуга слепили глаз, блеском звёзд горит алмаз.
Он давно волшебным стал, полуостров Индостан.
Удивляет целый мир змей, глотающий факир.
Вот теперь увижу я, что такое Индия.

Конь и слон, ладья и ферзь на квадратах бьются здесь.
Неужели, спросишь ты, здесь играли в шахматы.
Говорить нам надо ли, что живёт здесь Маугли,
Вот теперь увижу я, что такое Индия.

Стюардесса: Сейчас мы пересядем на океанский лайнер. Наше путешествие продолжится на корабле. Не забудьте взять спасательные жилеты.

Мальчик: В тихой гавани у моря, повстречали мы героя.
Знатока всех ураганов, всех течений и каналов.
Покорителя морей, парусов и якорей.
И акул не страшен полк, он «морской отважный волк»!

5. «Морской волк»
Там где волны ходят чередой и холодный ветер 
за кормой.
Ходят в океаны наши капитаны, управляя, 
синею волной.
Не страшны им бури и морской лазури их покой.
Зорко смотрят в дали, где бы не бывали, 
не боится шторма волк морской.

Ой-ой волк морской, в жизни гибнет городской.
Без морей ему скучно одному.
И блестят не зря на погонах якоря.
Значит, капитан, снова в океан!

Крепко держит руки свой штурвал.
В глубину не прячется нарвал.
Точно путь отмечен, и акулью печень,
вмиг гарпун на части разорвал.
Гордо вымпел реет, в небе крылья греет альбатрос.
- Развернуть поскорее паруса на рее!
Выполняет точно всё матрос.

Стюардесса: Океан ревет сердито, треплет ветер корабли.
Здесь когда-то Атлантида стала центром всей земли.

Мальчик: Но мы держим курс упорно, 
не отходим ни на румб.
Здесь когда-то после шторма материк открыл Колумб.

Девочка: Смотрите, смотрите, земля!
Ой! Что там, на берегу, какие-то люди пляшут на песке!

6. «Латинская Америка»
Звезды огнями засверкали, люди по парам стали вряд.
Мы неожиданно попали на мексиканский маскарад.

Здесь потеряться нелегко, а кто поможет: амиго!
А кто поможет амиго на карнавале?
И от веселья горячо, мы потанцуем здесь ещё,
Как никогда ещё, нигде не танцевали.

Снимите маску, - господа! Ах, мы ошиблись, - не беда,
Ах, мы ошиблись, ерунда, мы ведь не знали.
Не отпускай цепочку рук, давайте станем в общий круг,
Давайте станем в общий круг на карнавале!
Дайте сомбреро на часочек, пляж – это танцевальный зал!
Будем плясать до самой ночи, там, где кружиться
карнавал.
.......................................................

----------


## Magvai

*Мюзикл «Как Ежик свои иголки считал»*
слова Г. Цыпленковой, музыка В. Юдиной, аранжировка Д. Михеева

Ведущая, Ежик, Ежиха, Заяц, Сорока, Белочка, Муравьишка, Дятел, Ящеренок, Мышонок, Старый Пень.

Звучит музыкальное вступление. Лесная поляна. На поляне стоит огромный Старый Пень, под ним спит Ежик.

Ведущая. 
Под старым-престарым пнем родился Ежик. Он был таким маленьким, что не мог даже бегать. По ночам Старый Пень от сильного ветра сердито скрипел: «Скрип-скрип, скрип-скрип...»

Звучит песенка Старого Пня (поет).
Я трухлявый Старый Пень, Старый Пень.
И стою я набекрень, набекрень.
Рады птицы и зверята,
Что растут на мне опята.
Скрип-скрип-скрип. Скрип-скрип-скрип.
Знают все меня вокруг, все вокруг:
Хитрый враг и верный друг, верный друг. 
Подарю я по опенку
И лисице, и ежонку. 
Скрип-скрип-скрип. Скрип-скрип-скрип.

Ведущая. 
Ежик от страха еще сильнее прижимался к маме. Рядом с ней ему было тепло и уютно, ведь иголки у мамы длинные, мягкие и совсем не колючие. Прошла зима. И однажды...
Ежиха. 
Пойдем, сыночек, пора. Я покажу тебе твою первую весну.
Ежик (задумчиво). 
Наверное, весна такая же вкусная, как мамино молоко. 
(Переваливаясь с боку на бок, вылезает из-под пня.)
Ведущая. 
А на поляне, на проталинках проклюнулась первая травка, голубели подснежники, и в каждой лужице блестело по солнышку.
Ежик (удивленно). 
Ух ты! Так вот какая весна! Теплая, звонкая и очень красивая, потому что самая первая.

Звучит Ежика и Ежихи «Песенка о весне» (поют).
Плачет старый дед сугроб,
Потерял он валенки.
Ну-ка, дед, посторонись,
Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, проталинки!

И стучит, стучит капель
В ледяное донышко.
И подснежником апрель
Улыбнулся, улыбнулся солнышку.

Ведущая. 
И решил Ежик отправиться на свою первую прогулку..........

----------

мазурка (30.08.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Принцесса и Свинопас*

_(По Г.-Х. Андерсену)_ 

Действующие лица и исполнители:
Шуты (2) – 
Принц-Свинопас – 
Принцесса –
Фрейлины (4-6) –
Король – 
Министр Нежных Чувств –


Реквизит:
	Накидка из мешковины и соломенная шляпа для свинопаса
	Ромашка
	Роза
	Клетка с птичкой
	Корзина с поросятами
	Веер и платочек для принцессы

Музыкальное сопровождение:
	Фанфары
	Менуэт на выход принцессы
	Песня «Ах, мой милый Августин!»
	Звук дудочки




Сцена 1
(Звучат фанфары, выбегают шуты.)
Шуты:

- Здравствуйте, уважаемая публика!
- Мы рады вам, а вы рады нам!
- Сегодня мы расскажем вам…
- Сегодня мы расскажем вам про…
- А что мы расскажем сегодня?
- А давай про…
- Нет-нет-нет! Лучше давай про…
- Нет-нет-нет! Это им совсем неинтересно!
- Тогда давай про…
- Совершенно верно! 
- Про принцессу!
- Но очень капризную!
- И про принца…
- Жил на свете принц настоящий,
- Только очень уж был он беден.
- Но собою хорош, хоть и бледен.
- А звали его Августин,
- Только он не справлял именин
  По причине всё той же бедности, 
- А не из жадности или вредности.
- И надо же было случиться,
- И надо же было влюбиться,
- Да так, что в пору жениться
- На дочке соседнего короля!
- Но поверьте – все это зря!


Сцена 2

Принц (Выходит, гадая на ромашке.): 

Ах, принцесса! Такая маленькая! Такая миленькая! Такая хорошенькая! 
Что же мне делать?! Она по ночам мне снится! И надо ж так было влюбиться…
Что же теперь делать?..

Министр Нежных Чувств:
Я, я знаю! 
Я - Министр Нежных Чувств 
Его Величества Короля!
Ты подари ей соловья,
Пусть он споет ей песню,
О том, что ею грезишь ты,
Что всех она прелестней.
И розу для нее сорви,
Пускай принцессе скажет,
Что без нее ты не живешь,
А умираешь даже.

Принц: 
Точно! Надо отправить принцессе подарки! 
Есть… Есть у меня соловей говорящий И роза невиданной красоты!

Шуты:
Надо отправить принцессе подарки!

Принц: 
За мной! Надо отправить принцессе подарки!
И на посылку наклеить две марки!


Шуты:
И на посылку наклеить две марки!

Сцена 3

Фрейлины и принцесса: 
- Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
  Может, помузицируем? На клавесине поиграем?
- Не хочу!
- Ну, Ваше Высочество!
- Не хочу!
- Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
  Профессор ждет Вас в обсерватории!
- Подождет! 
- Ну, Ваше Высочество!
- Подождет! 
- Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
  Может, роман почитаем или сказку?
- Сама читай!
- Ну, Ваше Высочество!
- Не бу-ду!!!
- Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
  Может, сбегаем на полянку, поиграем в мяч?
- Не хочу!
- Ну, Ваше Высочество!
- Отстань!!!


(Входят шуты с подарками.)
Шуты:

Подарки Её Высочеству от принца соседнего Королевства!

Принцесса:
Ах, вот опять ко мне гонцов с подарками прислали!

Фрейлины:
Подарки! Подарки! Ах, как это мило сделано!

Король:
Более чем мило! Это прямо недурно!

Принцесса:
Фи! Папа, они настоящие!!!

Король:
Фи! И цветок, и птица – они настоящие! 
Для принцессы совсем неподходящие!

Фрейлины:
Фи! И цветок, и птица – они настоящие! 
Для принцессы совсем неподходящие!

Принцесса:
Не нужны мне такие подношения! 
Я достойна лучшего отношения!
Передайте ему ответ: 
Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет!!!  (Уходит.)

Король:
Передайте ему ответ: 
Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет! (Уходит.)

Фрейлины:
Передайте ему ответ: 
Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет!!!  (Уходят.)





Сцена 4

Шуты:
Она нам сказала ответ:
Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет…

Принц: 
Ах, господин Министр!

Министр Нежных Чувств:
Я всё знаю! Есть еще один дельный совет:
Надо отправиться в то соседнее царство,
В то соседнее государство
И сыграть какую-то роль!

Принц: 
А пойду-ка я в то соседнее царство,
В то соседнее государство,
Пройду мимо грозных стражей,
Лицо перемажу сажей…
А пойду-ка я к ней в свинопасы,
А дождусь-ка я своего часа!
(Шуты выносят одежду, принц переодевается в свинопаса.)

(Появляется король.)
Король:
Эй, оборванец! Прочь пошел!

Принц (Кланяется.): 
Господин Король!
Я хочу работать на скотном дворе,
Просыпаться хочу на заре.
Свинки будут в полном порядке,
По утрам будут делать зарядку…

Король:
Изволь! Будешь пасти свиней,
А уж как – это тебе видней!

Принц (Вытаскивает из-за кулис корзину с поросятами, раскладывает их вокруг себя, приговаривая…): 
Буду трудиться на славу,
Кормить сытно всю эту ораву,
Чистить свинок, купать поросят…
Поросята просто блестят!

Министр Нежных Чувств:
Надо принцессу чем-то удивить,
Надо какое-то чудо смастерить!
Принц: 
Смастерю я горшок чудесный,
В день свободный свой,
В день воскресный.
Будет петь он, как соловей,
Надо сделать его поскорей!
(Достает горшок, звучит песенка «Ах, мой милый Августин!»)

Сцена 5 
(Появляется принцесса с фрейлинами.)
Принцесса (фрейлинам):
Пусть продаст свинопас горшок,
А не то у меня будет шок!

Фрейлины:
Сколько стоит, пастух, твой горшочек,
Столь желанный для королевских дочек?

Принц: 
Вы понять меня хорошенько должны – 
Деньги мне совсем не нужны.
Я ведь к вам явился из леса…
Десять поцелуев принцессы!

Фрейлины:
Вы понять его хорошенько должны – 
Деньги ему совсем не нужны.
Он ведь к вам явился из леса…
Десять поцелуев принцессы!

Принцесса:
Не хочу я целовать пастуха!

Фрейлины:
В этом нет никакого греха!
Вам, принцесса, так нужен горшок,
Что может случиться шок!
Для здоровья такое вредно,
А свинопас слишком бедный.
Нечего с ним считаться,
Да вряд ли он умеет целоваться!
Мы встанем вокруг, как забор, -
Какой же это позор?!

(Фрейлины становятся вокруг, расправляют юбки. Свинопас целует принцессу.)
Фрейлины:
Раз… два… три… четыре… пять…
Шесть… семь… восемь… девять… десять!
Принц (отдает горшок):
Что ж, получите, принцесса горшочек,
Столь желанный для королевских дочек1 
Слушайте при дворе горшочное пение 
И приходите все в умиление!
А я сделаю еще и дудочку!
Попадется принцесса и на эту удочку!
(Свинопас достает дудочку, играет.)

Принцесса:
Нужна дудочка королевской дочке!
Вынь да положь – и точка!

Фрейлины:
Сколько стоит поющая палка?

Принц: 
Эх, да продать мне ее жалко!

Фрейлины:
Дудка твоя от беса!

Принц: 
Пусть меня целует принцесса!
Поцелует всего сто раз – 
Дудочка ее – вот и весь сказ!

Фрейлины:
Ах, принцесса! Как вам сказать?
Просит этот нахал,
Так он нам и сказал,
Сто раз его целовать!!!

Принцесса:
Как мне быть?
Ведь  я же принцесса…
Ваши юбки нам будут завесой,
Я начну целовать наглеца – 
Заслоните нас от отца!
Надо поощрять искусство!

(Фрейлины становятся вокруг, расправляют юбки. 
Свинопас целует принцессу.)
Фрейлины:
Раз…  два… десять…  двадцать… тридцать…
Девяносто…  сто!!!

(На слове «девяносто» появляется Король.)


Король:
Что я вижу?!
Как это возможно?!
Целовать свинопаса не должно!
Убирайся отсюда прочь
И отныне ты мне не дочь!
Прочь, прочь и еще раз прочь!!!


Сцена 6

Министр Нежных Чувств:
Ваше Величество! Ваше Высочество!
Позвольте мне во всем вам признаться…
Это вовсе не свинопас,
А принц соседнего Королевства!
(Свинопас снимет мешковину, и превращается в принца.)

Принц: 
Нет, ты в жены мне не годишься, 
Ты капризничаешь,  ты гордишься!
Не хотела принять птичку и розу,
Проливал я горькие слезы…
Но пошла целовать свинопаса!
До какого мы дожили часа!
Не нужна мне такая жена!
Оставайся, принцесса, одна!

Принцесса (Рыдает.):
Ах, я бедная! Ах, я несчастная!
Надо было мне выйти замуж за прекрасного принца! Ах, я несчастная!

Шуты:
Принцесса и свинопас,
Тот самый, что свинок пас – 
Могли бы друг в друга влюбиться,
Могли бы и пожениться,
И жить в прекрасном дворце…

Фрейлины:
С улыбками на лице!

Шуты:
А также три года спустя 
Разводить при дворце поросят!

Король:
Жаль, что все получилось не так.
Кто умен, кто хитёр, кто дурак?


Шуты:
Принцесса глупая и жадная,
Хоть и юбка у неё нарядная.
И принц-свинопас хорош…

Фрейлины:
Доброты у него ни на грош!

Король:
Я, король, обращаюсь к вам лично:
Пусть отныне все будет прилично.
Я ношу королевский венец – 
Потому объявляю…

Все хором:
КОНЕЦ!

----------


## lipa29

> Ку-ка-ре-ку 
> музыка из спектакля театра кукол 
> Стихи Ирины Токмаковой



*А это сценарий к этому спектаклю!*


Спектакль  « Как  пропало  ку-ка-ре-ку?»
  по  мотивам  сказки И.Токмаковой)

Действующие  лица:

Петух-  
Курица-  
Цыплята (2 девочки и 2 мальчика) - 
Кот  Мяуси – 
Пёс  Шарик – 
Лягушка –
Лягушата (4 девочки) -
Корова Мурёнка –
Поросёнок  -
Поросята (2 мальчика) -


				Ход  спектакля: 

Вед.: На  одном  птичьем  дворе  жил  пёс  Шарик  в  конуре,
	Жили  важные  гуси,
	Кот ленивый  Мяуси,
	Поросёнок  пятачок - розовый  бочок,
	Да  корова  Манюшка  и зелёная  лягушка.
            Этот  большой  двор  ограждал  высокий  забор,
	Но  главное  же  жил  там  Петух  с  Хохлаткой,
	А  у  Хохлатки  росли  пушистые  комочки -  два  сына  и  две  дочки
			Все  поочерёдно  выходят  и  кланяются.
		Поют  песню  «Есть у  солнышка  дружок»,  Петушок  ходит,  раскланивается.  После  песни  все  уходят  в  свои  домики,  остаётся  петух.
Петя:  Ку-ка-ре-ку!
	С  добрым  утром,  милый  двор!
	Сладко  спал я  до  сих  пор.
	Всем  соседям  возвещаю,
	День отличный  наступает.
	Петушок  я  хоть  куда,
	Ку-ка-ре-ку!  Господа!
	Я – поэт,  стихи  слагаю
	Вам  хотите  прочитаю?
			Поёт  песню,  по –окончании  кукарекает  и  кашляет.
	Вот,  видать,  ку-ка-ре-ку  не  просохло  на  ветру. ( показывает  на платочки,  висящие  на  верёвочке)
Курочка:  Завтрак,  милый,  тебя  ждёт,  приготовила  я  в  срок.
Петя: Завтракать  сейчас  иду,  все  делишки  подождут. (уходит)
Курица:  Я – курочка  Хохлатка,  со  мной  мои  цыплятки.
	Пик,  Пак,  Пипа  и  Филиппа.  Все  на  месте.
			Цыплята  поют  песню «Прощай,  скорлупка  тесная». 
 Корова:  Поёте  вы,  друзья,  чудесно,  а  вот узнать  мне интересно -  вы  любите  плясать  иль  нет?
Цыпы:  Нас  мама  водит  на  балет!
			Танец  цыплят.
Курица:  Можете  немного  погулять,  мои  детки.  (уходит)
Цыплята  представляются:  Я-  Пик,  я-  Пак, я –Пипа, я – Филиппа!
Пик:  Видишь  сохнет  ку-ка-ре?  Надо  взять  его  скорей!
Пипа: Что вы,  что  вы,  не  пытайтесь,  даже  думать  не  старайтесь!
Филиппа:  Папино  ку-ка-ре-ку  взять  с  верёвки  не  могу.
Пик:  Мы  ж  его  не  украдём, поиграем  и  вернём.
Пак:  Я,  как  взрослый  петь  хочу,  братья,  я  вас научу!
Пипа:  Петь,  как  взрослый -  это  дело,  с  ним  мы  запоём  умело.
Филиппа:  Ну,  тогда  снимайте  песню  и  пойдём  учиться  вместе.
			Снимают  с  верёвки  платочки,  уходят,  выходит  Петя)
Петя:  Какое  утро  прекрасное!
	И  солнышко  тёплое,  ясное!
	Стишок,  который  придумал  вчера, вам  рассказать  сейчас  пора.
			Встаёт  в  позу,  начинает говорить  ку-ка,  закашливается.
	Самое  главное  слово  забыл,  я  же  его  вчера  говорил.
	Хохлатка,  мне   помоги,  главное  слово  скорей  принеси.
		Курица  подходит  к  верёвке,  ахает.
Курица:  Смотрите,  смотрите,  кукареку  пропало,
	Висело  на  верёвке  и  вот  его  не  стало.
Петя:  Ах,  слово пропало,  будет  скандал!
	Что  же  мне  делать,  я  точно  пропал!
	Ведь  я  без  него  даже  не  петушок,
	Мне  плохо,  у  меня  будет  нервный  шок.
Курица:  Оно  не  могло  упасть  далеко,  его,  наверно,  ветерком  унесло.
Петя: Пойду  по  двору  своё  слово  искать,
	Оно  не  могло  исчезнуть,  пропасть.
Курица:  А  вдруг  ты  в  дороге  простудишься?
	А  вдруг,  милый  Петя,  заблудишься?
	А  вдруг  чем –то острым  подавишься?
	Или  несвежим  отравишься?
Петя:  Я скоро,  Хохлатка,  приду,  в  дороге  не  пропаду.		
		Курица  плачет,  машет  платочком,  уходит.
Вед:  Вздохнул  Петушок,  подтянул  ремешок,
	До  реки  дошагал,  очень  устал.
		Петя  подходит  к  Поросёнку.
Петя:  Здравствуй,  поросёнок  Пятачок, розовый  бочок.
	В  лопухах  ты  не  спи,  лучше  мне  помоги.
Пятачок:  Хрю-хрю,  петушок  золотой  гребешок!
	Что  с  тобой  приключилось?
	Что  за  невидаль  явилась?
Петя:  Главное  слово  пропало,  к  тебе  оно  не  попало?
		Поросёнок  смотрит  по  сторонам.
Порос:  И  куда  же  оно  подевалось?
	Где  же  слово  твоё  потерялось?
	Под  подсолнухом  не  видно,  как  обидно,  как  обидно!
			Петя  плачет.
            Петушок,  ты  не  реви,  на,  хрю – хрю  мой  забери!
	Самый  лучший  в  мире  звук – это  поросячий  хрюк.
			Песня  поросёнка.
Петя: Я  тебя  благодарю,  но  слова  твои  я  не  возьму.  (уходит)
			Подходит  к  собаке.
Петя:  Здравствуй,  Шарик!  Ты  на  солнышке  не  спи, лучше  мне  помоги.
	Главное  слово  пропало,  оно к  тебе  не  попало?
Шарик: Ты,  петушок,  не  мельтеши,  потолковей  все  скажи.
	Что  упало?  Что  пропало?  Что в  дороге  потерялось?
Петя:  Потерял  я  своё  слово,  больше  нет  нигде  такого.
	Не  могу  писать  стихи,  что  мне  делать,  подскажи?
Шарик:  Если  хочешь  быть  поэтом,  гав-гав-гав  напиши,
	Ведь  слова  гав-гав  при  этом  так  для  рифмы  хороши.
			Песня  Шарика.
	Гав-гав-гав,  стишок  готов,  сочинил  я  без  лишних  слов.
Петя:  Ты  рифму  быстро  подобрал,  но,  жалко  моё  слово  не  видал.
Шарик:  Мои  слова  тебе  дарю!
Петя:  Я  от  души  благодарю.  (  идёт  к  Коту)
Петя:  Здравствуй,  Кот!  Вот  прошёл  весь  огород –
	Своё  слово  потерял,  ты  Мяуси,  не  видал? 
Кот: Ты,  петушок,  не  мельтеши,  потолковей  все  скажи.
	Что  упало?  Что  пропало?  Что в  дороге  потерялось?
Петя:  Потерял  я  своё  слово,  больше  нет  нигде  такого.
	Не  могу  писать  стихи,  что  мне  делать,  подскажи?
Кот:  Если  хочешь  быть  поэтом,  мяу -мяу  напиши,
	Ведь  слова  мур -мур  при  этом  так  для  рифмы  хороши.
			Песня  Кота.
	Мур –мур-мяу,  стишок  готов,  сочинил  я  без  лишних  слов.
Петя:  Ты  рифму  быстро  подобрал,  но,  жалко  моё  слово  не  видал.
Кот:  Мои  слова  тебе  дарю!
Петя:  Я  от  души  благодарю.  (  идёт  дальше.  Подходит  к  пруду)
Петя:  Я  невезучий Петушок,  хоть  золотистый  гребешок.
	Лягушка,  у  меня  главное  слово  пропало,  ты  его  не  видала?
Лягушка:  Где  пропало?  Не  пойму.  Может  быть,  оно  в  пруду?
	А  если  в  пруд  попадёт,  то  больше  со  дна  не  всплывёт.
Петя:  Да  что  говоришь  ты  такое,
	Ведь  важное  слово,  большое.
Ляг:  Ты  стой,  не  уходи,  я  посмотрю  это  слово  внутри.
		Выбрасывает из  пруда  различные  старые вещи,  спрашивает:  
	Внимательно  ты  посмотри,  ты  это  ищешь  в  пути?
		Петушок  мотает  головой.
Петя:  Ты  видно  не  поняла,  я  слово  ищу.
Ляг:  Я  слово  в  пруду  не  отыщу.
	Но  эта  беда  не  беда,  она  поправима  всегда.
Петя:  Как  ты  поправишь  беду?
Ляг:  Я  тебе  помогу,  ква-ква  тебе  подарю.
		Песня  лягушки.
Петя:  Песенка  хорошая  у  тебя –ква-ква,  но  мне  она  понадобится  едва.
		Лягушка  прыгает  в  пруд.
Петя:  Ну  вот,  от  пруда  дорога  домой,
	Скажите  же  мне,  петух  я  какой?
	Без  главного  слова  я  не  поэт,  
	Над  петухом  посмеётся  весь  свет.
                                Уходит  с  поникшей  головой.
		Из  дома  выбегают  цыплята.
Пик:  Нам  ужинать  надо,  вешай  скорей,
	Ни  мамы,  ни  папы  нет  у  дверей.
Пипа:  Ку-ка-ре-ку  почему  не  поём,  мы  же  большие  цыплята?
Филиппа:  Без  завтрака  ушли  мы  со  двора,
	Нам  кашу  есть  уже  пора.
		(  вешают  платочки,  уходят  в  дом,  к  верёвке  подходит  Корова.)
Корова:  Никто  гостью  не  встречает,  хлебушком  не  угощает.
	Я  платочки - то  сниму,  проглочу  ку-ка-ре-ку.
	Вот  и  песенку  спеть  можно,  это  мне  теперь  несложно.
			Песня  коровы,  в  конце  поёт  му –ку-ка-ре-ку.
Корова:  Что  же  это?  Что  случилось?
	Как  Петух  петь  научилась!
	Так,  может  быть,  стихи  придумывать  смогу?
	Я  вам  про  кошку  расскажу.
	Сидела  кошка  на  окне,  она  мурлыкала  во  сне,
	А  котик  с  бантом  на  боку,
	Мяукнул  ей  ку-ка-ре-ку. (радуется)
	Я  восхитительно  пишу,  пойду  в  тетрадь  все  запишу.
		Уходит,  выбегают  цыплята.
Пик:  Съела  все  четыре  слова  здесь  рогатая  корова.
Пипа:  Надо  их  назад  спросить,  всё  корове  объяснить.
Филиппа:  Но  она  рогатая, но  она  бодатая.
		Идут  за  коровой.
Пик:  Здравствуй,  тётенька  корова,  ты  отдай  четыре  слова.
Корова: Я  свои  стихи  слагаю,  вам  хотите,  прочитаю?
		Цыплята  садятся,  Корова  читает:
	Птички  по  небу  летят,  облака  догнать  хотят.
	Вдруг  застыли  на  лету,  чтобы  спеть  ку-ка-ре-ку.
Шарик:  Ты  бесстыдница Корова,  съела  все  четыре  слова.
	А  Петушок  идёт  по  свету,  слова  главного  всё  нету.
Кот:  Правда,  правда, он  в  пути,  слово  Пете  не  найти.
	Ты  отдай  ку-ка-ре-ку…
Корова:  Что  вы!  Что  вы!  Не  могу!
	Я  по  бережку  гуляла,  колокольчик  потеряла.
	Колокольчик  мой  найдите, ку-ка-ре-ку  тогда  берите.
		Цыплята  бегут  к лягушке:
	Мы  очень  виноваты,  озорники  цыплята,
	Но  ты  нам  помоги,  колокольчик  отыщи,
	Ведь  он  лежит  в  пруду.
Ляг: Я  мигом  помогу.  ( прыгает  в  пруд)
Курица:  Грустный  петушок  по  тропе идёт,
	Звонкий  голосок  песни  не  поёт.
	Дома  ужин  ждёт,  дома детки…
	Дома  ждёт  его  наседка.
Идёт  Петя:  Не  могу  я  больше  петь,  хочу  быстрее умереть	.
	Вот  брошусь  в  пруд  я  головой.
Курица:  Останься,  петушок,  со  мной!
Лягушка:  Вот,  корова,  колокольчик,  ваш  серебряный  звоночек.
Корова:  Я – счастливая  Корова,  отдаю  тебе  я  слово.
Петя:  Ку-ка-ре-ку!  Утром  солнце  всходит  в  небе,
	Пишет  светлую  строку.
	Я  же  буду,  где  б  я ни  был,  утром  петь  ку-ка-ре-ку.
		Все  выходят,  поют  песню  «Есть  у  солнышка  дружок», кланяются.

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017)

----------


## irisya

Предлагаю из опыта работы мюзикл для детей 4-5 лет "Колобок и его друзья".В нём использованы модели Т. Боровик. Но можно и другие музыкальные номера.
Вед: как-то раннею весной 
возвращался дед домой…

Дед: ох, умаялся, устал,
Я сегодня рано встал,
Десять грядок посадил,
В лес за хворостом сходил,
Много переделал дел , а покушать не успел…
Бабка , скоро ли обед?

Бабка: а его , дедочек , нет!
	Ели хлеб и пили квас – 
	Вот и вышел весь запас.
	Будет новый урожай ,
Так обедать приезжай!

Дед: погоди-ка , бабка,
Слышишь?
В кладовой скребутся мыши.
Ты скорей туда пойди,
По сусекам помети,
Собери муку в совок,
Испеки нам колобок!

Уходят…

Появляются мышки.

М: мы – мышки-норушки,
Приветствуем вас!
Как здесь оказались
Расскажем сейчас.

Вначале житьё у нас было не сладко:
Жить приходилось даже в перчатке.

	«Перчатка» (пальчиковая игра Т. Боровик)

М: нам не время петь сейчас,
Караул , беда унас!

М: Бабушка сюда идёт ,
Это пострашней , чем кот! (прячутся)

Баба: как пойду я , как пойду,
По сусекам помету,
Соберу муку в совок ,
Испеку я колобок! 

Слышится писк.

Ой , спасите , что я вижу?
Это мыши?!

М: мыши , мыши!

Здесь мешки с зерном стоят ,
Мыши тоже есть хотят.

Б: ну , пошли отсюда вон!
Убирайтесь в старый дом!

Мышь: жить в перчатке не хотим!
От тебя мы убежим!

Баба догоняет мышей…

Появляется Алёнка , поёт.

А: ничего я не забыла:
Печку жарко растопила.
Где же бабушка моя?
Колобка ждёт вся семья!
Бабушка!

Б: иду , бегу!
Тебе , внучка , помогу!
Вот зерна мешок достала,
У мышей отвоевала.

А: только очень интересно ,
Как с зерна нам сделать тесто?

Б: мы на мельницу пойдём,
Там муки мы наберём!

Вед: вы , ребята , подходите ,
Делать тесто помогите!

		«Баранки» игровая песня-массаж Т. Боровик.

Баба: вот мука!
А: а вот вода!

Б: наливай её сюда!

А: тесто будем ставить сами
На воде и на сметане.

Оставляют сметану , уходят.

Появляется кот.

К: мяу , мяу , вот так банка!
А в ней вкусная сметанка!
Как бы мне её достать,
Хоть немножко полизать?

М: (спрятавшись) Вот так дом , а в нём еда!
Где еда – там мы всегда!

К: мяу , мяу , что я вижу?
В дом опять проникли мыши!
Вот как прыгну я сейчас
И поймаю всех зараз! 

Погоня.

А: бабушка , тут хулиганы опрокинули сметану!

Б: кот , бездельник , надоел,
Влезть в сметану захотел!

А: всё поставлю я на место,
Будем снова делать тесто.
Чтоб не скучно было вам,
Музыка поможет нам!

		Оркестр шумовых инструментов.

Из печки появляется Колобок…

К: в печке чуть не засушили,
А теперь и съесть решили!
Ждать я смерти не могу ,
Я из дома убегу!

Катится между ёлок , которые держат в раках персонажи сказки.
Исполняется пальчик. Игра «Поросята» Т. Боровик.

Поросёнок: нет морковки в огороде
И капусты тоже нет.
Что же будем мы сегодня
Кушать , Хрюша на обед?

К: здравствуйте!

П: Кто ты? Ты пирог?

К: я- малышка-Колобок!

П: кушать нечего у нас ,
Мы съедим тебя сейчас!

К: не хочу я быть обедом,
Я ушёл от бабы с дедом!
Я не попаду в беду
И от поросят уйду!

Колобок бежит между ёлочками…

Вед:  катился колобок по лесной тропинке, а на встречу ему солнышко!

Исполняется «Солнышко» пальчиковая игра Т. Боровик.

С: всех я грею , всем свечу,
Скушать я тебя хочу.
Так красив ты и пригож,
Очень на меня похож!

К: не хочу я  и т. п…
	И от солнышка уйду!

Колобок катится…

Появляется заяц.

З: любит серенький зайчишка 
бегать по лесу вприпрыжку,
Зубками всё кушать,
Ушками всё слушать.
Ты же свеженький совсем,
Погоди, тебя я съем!

К: не хочу я …
От тебя , Косой , уйду!

Колобок катится , появляется медведь.

М: обожает с мёдом пышки 
Кушать косолапый мишка,
Ты же свеженький совсем ,
Погоди , тебя я съем!

К: не хочу я …
От тебя , Медведь, уйду!

Колобок катится.

Появляется Лиса.

Л: вы слыхали про Лису?
Нет хитрей меня в лесу.
И зверям на зависть всем
Колобка сейчас я съем!

К: не хочу я…
От тебя , Лиса, уйду!

Л: славно , милый ты поёшь,
Жаль , что слов не разберёшь,
Сядь ко мне на носок,
Про румяный спой бочок!

Медведь: Колобок , берегись!

Заяц: на носок не садись!

Солн: убегай поскорей
От голодных зверей!

К: ой , спасибо вам , друзья ,
От беды спасли меня!

ВСЕ: хорошо на свете жить ,
Когда есть , с кем дружить!!!

Танец «Колобок» (под песню «Колобок» Морозовой)

 :Yes4:

----------

galinka3005 (11.01.2017), larisakoly (09.07.2017), muzika15 (08.01.2017)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> Марфа Васильна Я
> А  можно  у  вас  попросить  сценарий  и  музыкальное  приложение  сказки "  колыбельная  мышонка"?
> спасибо.


*«СКАЗКА  О ГЛУПОМ   МЫШОНКЕ»*
(по мотивам  стихотворения С.Я. Маршака)

*Действующие лица:*

Мама Мышка
Мышонок
Утка,  утята
Щука и обитатели водоёма -  
Жаба, лягушата
Тётя Свинка
Петух, Курица,цыплята
Кошка
Собака

*Реквизит:*
Цветы для девочек
Птички на резинке на ручку
Тазики для стирки (танец Утят)
«болото» для лягушек(синяя ткань, нарисованные камыши)
Плоскостное яйцо для цыплят
Лджка для мамы КУРИЦЫ
Кастрюля-Хитрюля с изображением бабушки 
Банка с комаром
«Червячок» для утки
Ширма для рыбок , водоросли на ней
Варежковые  рыбки
«Мешок  овса» для лошадки
Колокольчики для игры «прятки»

*КОСТЮМЫ:*
МАМА-Мышка
Мышонок
Петух,КУРИЦА, ЦЫПЛЯТА,ПЕТУШКИ
УТКА, УТЯТА
ЖАБА, Лягушата
ЛОШАДКА
КОШКА
СОБАКА

Есть  мамы  у разных животных:
У  щенят, цыплят. котят,  лягушат. 

А у мышат?
 Конечно же, есть!
Заботливая Мама- Мышка  никак не может  уложить спать своего  маленького  мышонка.

А  знаете , что  с  ним  случилось? 
 Слушайте….

(Звенят   колокольчики  .  
          Звучит     музыка. )

Ведущий:
Все ребятушки затихли,
Колокольчики звенят.
Это сказка к нам стучится,
И порадует ребят.

Ведущий:
Пела ночью Мышка в норке
Мышка:
Спи Мышонок, замолчи,
Дам тебе я хлебной корки,
И огарочек свечи.
Ведущий:
Отвечает ей Мышонок
Мышонок:
Голосок твой слишком тонок
Лучше, мама, не пищи,
Ты мне няньку поищи!
Ведущий:
Побежала Мышка мать,
Тётю Уточку искать.

(ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКА, МАМА-Мышка бежит по кругу, а  с  другой стороны  «сцены»  выходит  тётя  УТКА)

УТКА:
Мои  детки – непосед к и   без  воды
не  могут  жить,
Любят  в  ней  плескаться,  мыться,
Кувыркаться  и шалить,

Вот мои  Утята—дочки,
Постирать взялись платочки.

Танец  «Стирка» 

Ведущий:
Стала Мышка Утку звать, 
к себе в гости приглашать.
(Звучит  музыка Утки)
 Мама- уточка идет, за собой ребят ведёт,
Наставленья всем даёт.

МАМА-УТКА: 
/подходит к каждому/.
1. Ты, утёнок, не дерись.
2. Ты, утёнок, не щиплись.
3. Далеко не заплывай.
4. Глубоко не ныряй.
5. А ты подряд всё не глотай.
Пора учить детей порядку! Дети, делаем зарядку!

«Танец маленьких утят».
/После танца дети разбегаются и прячутся за камышами/.
МАМА-УТКА: 
Разбежались, малыши, их попробуй разыщи.
Ох, как трудно мамой быть, малышей всему учить.

ВЕДУЩИЙ
: Вот какие беспорядки: поиграть решили в прятки.

УТКА
: Мама быстро их найдёт, непослушным попадёт!
/Утка ищет утят/.

МАМА-УТКА
:Кря-кря, ну что за шутки?
 Разбежались мои утки. 
(Утка ищет утят. МУЗЫКА, Утка находит утят.)

МАМА-УТКА:
Ох, как трудно мамой быть, малышей всему учить.

Мышка:
Приходите поскорее,
Нашу детку покачать!

(Утка подходит к Мышонку.  В  руках  у неё  Червячок. Мышка начинает 
стирать  белье в корыте. Мышонок  в  коляске  играет  в  игрушки).)

Ведущий:
Стала петь мышонку Утка
У тка :
Га-га-га, усни малютка,
После дождичка в саду,
Червячка тебе найду!
(Поёт колыбельную ): 
Баю- баюшки, баю ,
Песню я тебе пою,
После  дождика  в  саду
Червячка тебе найду,
Кря – Кря - Кря,
Кря – Кря - Кря….
(   Утка  забирает  у  Мышонка игрушку и дает  червячка.
Мышонок отталкивает червячка. )

Ведущий:
Глупый Маленький Мышонок
Отвечает ей спросонок
Мышонок:
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Очень громко ты поешь!
(Утка подбирает червячка, пожимает 
плечами и  ничего   не  понимая   уходит.
Мышка престает   стирать.   Подходит    к  Мышонку  и  качает  головой).

Мама  Мышка:
Что же  мне  делать?
Кого  мне  позвать?
Кто  сможет мышонка 
 Скорей  укачать?
К Тёте- Рыбке   побежать.
Звучит  проигрыш.

(Мышка выводит Мышонка к пруду.)

 Ведущий:
Побежала Мышка – мать
Тетю Рыбку  в няньки звать.
Вот и речка серебрится, 
стайка окуньков резвится

Композиция «Рыбки»
(Звучит  музыка  Сен-Санса « Аквариум»,дети находятся за ширмой, Задрапированной  голубой  тканью  с прорезями, оформленной  под «морское дно», В прорези  дети высовывают руки, на которые одеты  «Варежковые  куклы-рыбки,  и др. водные обитатели.» Под музыку «руки- рыбки плавают» 

Мышка:
Приходи к нам, тетя  Рыбка !
Нашу детку покачать!

Ведущий:
Стала петь мышонку Рыба .
 Не услышал он ни звука.
Открывает Рыба рот, да не слышно, что поёт.
Глупый маленький Мышонок 
отвечает ей спросонок.

Мышонок:
Нет, твой голос не хорош!
Слишком тихо ты поешь!

Рыба  уплывает. Мышка везет Мышонка домой.

Ведущий
Побежала Мышка – мать,
Дядю Петю в гости звать.
Мышка:
Приходи к нам, дядя Петя,
Нашу детку покачать.
Выходит петушок, Курочка и молодые 
Петушки, машет крыльями,Танцуют.
ТАНЕЦ «АРАМ- ЗАМ-ЗАМ»- «ПЕТУШКИ»
ПЕТУШОК
укачивает Мышонка.
Петушок:
Ку – Ка – Ре – Ку, баю – бай!
Ку – Ка – Ре – Ку, засыпай!
Спать тебе давно пора!
Ку – Ка – Ре – Ку, до утра!
Ведущий
Глупый  маленький Мышонок
Отвечает :
Нет, твой голос не хорош!
Громко песню ты поешь!

Мышонок закрывает уши, петушок
пожимает плечами и уходит. Прибегает Мышка.

Мышка
Что же делать? Как же быть?
Как сыночка уложить?
 Ведущий
Стала думать Мышка – мать,
Надо Курицу позвать!
( Мышка   убегает,   Звучит   музыка.  Появляется
 Тётя    Курица   с  большой   ложкой  .)

КУРИЦА:
Ко- КО- КО! КО-КО-КО!
Тороплюсь испечь пирог 
Чтоб  готов был  точно  в  срок
Ну, а  где мои цыплятки?
Желторотые ребятки?
Не ленитесь, выходите,
Печь пирог мне помогите!

(КУРИЦА   подходит к большому фанерному яйцу и стучит по нему ложкой )

ЦЫПЛЯТА (внутри яйца) :
ПИ-ПИ-ПИ! ПИ-ПИ-ПИ!

(Яйцо раскрывается  на две половинки ,
Дети-цыплята  выбегают из него.) 1-я ведущая.
А сейчас, ребятки, слушайте загадку!
Кто расскажет сказку внучке, платье новое сошьёт,
Угостит печеньем сладким и частушки пропоёт,
Поиграет в «ладушки», испечёт оладушки? Кто же это? Отвечайте! Ну, конечно... (бабушка).
1-я ведущая.
У бабули тоже праздник!
Поздравляем! Поздравляем! В праздник бабушек любимых удивляем, удивляем! 
Выносится Кастрюля
-хитрюля
 (сделана 
из цветного картона, на ней изображено человеческое лицо - доброе, улыбающееся, немного хитрое). Внутри неё спрятан сюрприз.
2-я ведущая.
Познакомьтесь все - Кастрюля,
А зовут её 
Хитрюля!
С ребятишками играет
И всегда нас удивляет!
 И сейчас пыхтит не зря 
- Подпевайте, детвора!
(Дети 
исполняют песню 
«Кастрюля-хитрюля»,
 музыка Е. Попляновой, слова Н. Пикулевой.
(Прибегает Мышка.)

МЫШКА:
Клуша ,  милая  наседка!

Ах , не спит  мой  глупый  детка,
Что  мне  делать, не  пойму,
Может, ты  споёшь  ему?
(  Мама –   Мышка  и   КУРИЦА   подходят
 К   Мышонку,    Курица    поёт колыбельную.)
КУРИЦА (поёт):
Звёзды в небе ,что горошины
Посчитать их врядли сможешь ты
А одна к тебе придёт,
Колыбельную  споёт.

Ко-ко-ко, Ко-ко-ко ,
Смотрит месяц к нам в окно.Почему ты не спишь,
Милый  серенький малыш?
Ко-кр-ко…
МЫШОНОК:
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Очень долго ты поёшь
(КУРИЦА  уходит)

Ведущий
Побежала Мышка – мать 
Стала Лошадь в няньки звать.
Мышка
Приходи  к нам, ДЯДЯ Лошадь,
Нашу детку покачать.
Лошадь
Я, конь отличный, просто диво,
Лучше няньки не найдешь!
Я и умный и красивый!
Ты со мной не пропадешь!
(Лошадь подходит к Мышонку с мешком овса.)
Лошадь
И – Го – Го!
Ведущий
Поет лошадка
Лошадь
Спи, Мышонок, сладко, сладко.
Повернись на правый бок – 
Дам овса тебе мешок!
Мышонок
Нет, твой голос не хорош!
Очень страшно ты поешь!

Мышонок испуган .Весь дрожит. Лошадь пожимает плечами и уходит. 
Прибегает Мышка.

МЫШКА:
Я,  пожалуй  побегу
Тётю ЖАБУ  приглашу.
(Из  болота появляется Жаба и смотрит вдаль - ищет  своих  деток. Звучит  музыка,  выпрыгивают  Лягушата. Сидят на корточках.  «ловят комаров –делают круговые движения головой «АМ»- поймали комара.
ЖАБА:
Куда же  мои разбежались сыночки
И непослушные  лапочки  дочки?
ЛЯГУШАТА:
Мы на завтрак по утрам
Ловим мошек: ням- ням- ням.
Ловим мошек на ск а к у 
 И купаемся в пруду.
Мышка:
Приходи к нам, тетя Жаба,
Нашу детку покачать!
Жаба:
Тетя Жаба Вам поможет,
И ребеночка уложит,
Не печалься, мама Мышь,
Будет крепко спать малыш.

Жаба подходит к Мышонку. Качает колыбель.
Ведущий:
Стала Жаба важно квакать:
Жаба:
Ква-ква-ква, не надо плакать!
Спи Мышонок до утра,
Дам тебе я комара.
(Жаба протягивает Мышонку комара В банке. Мышонок  отталкивает комара.)
Ведущий:
Глупый Маленький Мышонок
Отвечает ей спросонок
Мышонок:
Нет, твой голос не хорош,
Некрасиво  ты поешь!
 Жаба : 
пожимает плечами и уходит.
Вбегает Мама – мышка, качает головой, укладывает Мышонка.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:
И решила Мышка- мать
 Тётю КОШКУ в няньки звать.
МЫШКА(мечтательно)
У Кошки песенка нежна
Мурлычет ласково она.
(Музыка.Появляется Кошка.)
КОШКА:
Завяжу глаза платочком
А тебе дам колокольчик.
И тебе, И тебе (раздаёт колокольчики детям.)
Чтоб найти вас в  темнотею

Куда хотите разбегайтесь
Однако мне не попадайтесь!
Мяу-Мяу, МУР-мур-мур,
Начинаю я игру»
(Музыка. Проводится игра «Жмурки» 
Кошка ловит Маму-МЫШКУ)
КОШКА(снимая повязку):
Это кто ж попался в лапы?
Не котёнок мой усатый?
Как же здесь ты очутилась?
Может,просто заблудилась?
МЫШКА:
Помоги мне тётя Кошка
Укачать сыночка- крошку.
КОШКА:
Что ж ,помочь тебе смогу
Колыбельную спою.
(Кошка поёт Мышонку  колыбельную.)
-Ах, мой серенький мышонок.
Мяу!
Почему же ты не спишь7
Мяу!
Баю-баю,баю-бай,
Крепко глазки закрывай…

Мышонок:
Ах, как голос твой хорош!
Очень сладко ты поёшь.
Но скажу вам по секрету
Лучше песни мамы нету!
Кошка:
Мяу-Мяу, пойдём со мной.
Милый крошка ,дорогой!
(хочет увести мышонка, выбегает Собачка.)
Собачка:
Я собачка, пёс Барбос,
Рыжий хвостик- чёрный нос!
По лугу гуляю -
Кошек я пугаю!!!
(Бегает за кошкой. Лает. Рычит.
Кошка шипит .  Фыркает. )
Если встречается  кошка с собакой,
Дело обычно кончается дракой!
Если бы кошек в мире не стало,
Радость собачья на всех бы напала
ТАНЕЦ «Собачий Вальс»

(Мышонок встаёт, берёт маму Мышку за руку ,выводит её на середину зала)
 _Не хочу я ,мама,  спать
Будем праздник мы встречать.
Буду мамочку родную
Нежно-нежно целовать.
Вам, спасибо всем ,друзья,
Вот так мама у меня!

ТАНЕЦ «МАМА-ПЕРВОЕ СЛОВО»
(танцуют все дети.)
 Ведущая:
 Подошёл к концу наш праздник.
Что же нам ещё сказать?
Мы хотим вам на прощанье
Всем здоровья пожелать!
Ведущая:
 Обнимите мам своих
Поцелуйте крепко их.

Песни персонажей найдёте во 2 сборнике Роот....полистайте...Удачи !!!

----------

muzika15 (08.01.2017), vlada 05 (13.03.2020), Удомля (11.02.2019)

----------


## лорена

Дорогие коллеги.  На первой страничке темы я выкладывала  музыкальную сказку "Муха-цокотуха",вот пробую выложить в YouTube видео http://youtu.be/RbdduG3qefs.

----------

Grosmat (04.01.2017), lipa29 (19.01.2016), Valesy (13.01.2019), гуша (14.01.2018), Ирина Ивановна (06.10.2021), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Озма (06.09.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (03.04.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*«Пряничный человечек»

(музыкальная сказка с мультимедийным сопровождением, с участием детей 6-7 лет и взрослых)*

Декорации: Тарелочки со снежком, внутреннее убранство дома, театральный задник (лес).

Занавес закрыт
Звучит музыка «Бабочки» муз. Л. Делиба
Выходит ведущая

Ведущий:	Дорогие зрители!
		В театр «Маска» приглашаем!
		Путешествие в сказку
		Сейчас начинаем!

		Гости готовы?
		Прошу дать ответ!

Гости:	Да!

Ведущий:	Тогда получите
		Ваш пригласительный билет

Раздает билеты
Позывные сказки
Звучит музыка Вальс Чайковского

Ведущий:	В зимнюю пору 
История случилась интересная,
		Очень похожа на русскую сказку
		Всем хорошо известную

		О веселом пряничном человечке,
		Как колобок, испеченном в печке,
		Но… Рассказывать дальше не буду!
		Увидите сами! 

		Итак, артисты, на сцену!
		Мы начинаем!

Аплодисменты
Летит с тарелочек снег.
Танец со снежками муз.Майкопара
Открывается половина занавеса

Ведущий: Я расскажу вам историю о пряничном человечке, она пришла к нам из 
Англии, а пряничный человечек – родственник нашего колобка, но сначала о Родине нашего героя.

Мультимедийная презентация «Путешествие в Лондон»
Вторая половина занавеса
Сидят бабка и дед
Звучит английской волынки

Ведущий:	Зима – чудесная пора,
		Вот и декабрь у двора
		Домик, усыпанный снегом стоит,
		В камине жаркий огонек горит
		Дед и баба дружно жили,
		Звонки песни выводили,
		А бывает прямо тут,
		Веселый танец заведут.

Англ. танец «Давайте все делать как я»

Месит тесто, бросает дрова в камин

Дед:		Моя помощь тебе нужна, жена?

Баба:		Конечно, дорогой, даже очень нужна

Лепят и приговаривают

Баба:		Сделаем шарик – это головка,

Дед:		Ай да жена! Как получилось ловко!

Баба:		Ротик – клубничка,
		Глазки – вишенки,

Дед:		Ай, молодец, как здорово вышло-то!

Баба:		Вот туловище, 
		Ручки, ножки – все как у человечка,
Дед:		Ну, сажай на лопату
		И понесем его к печке.

Несут, ставят в печь

Баба:		Последим за временем, (достает будильник)
		Чтоб все было в порядке,
		И к обеду нам на радость
		Десерт будет сладкий,

Звонит будильник
Достают пряничного человечка из печи

Баба:		Вот положим на окошко,
		Чтобы поостыл немножко

Кладут на окно, а оттуда выскакивает Пряничный человечек (ребенок)

Дед:		Пряничный человечек, ты куда?

Баба:		Вот несчастье, вот беда!

Дед:		Сейчас тебя я ухвачу!

Пряник:	Прогуляться я хочу!
		Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
		Напрасно время тратишь!

Занавес закрывается

Ведущий:	Пряник прыгнул в окошко,
		Побежал по снежку на дорожке,
		По сторонам посмотрел
		И песню веселую запел

Песня Пряничного человечка*
Занавес открывается
Задник (лес)
Появляется Заяц
Песня Зайца.

Ведущий:	Он бежал, не скучал,
		Вот и зайца повстречал.
Заяц:		Кто песню веселую звонко поет?
		А как вкусно пахнет,
		Ой, кто-то идет!

Появляется Пряник

Заяц:		На вкус, наверное, приятный
		И запах какой ароматный,
		Смогу тебя поймать,
		Даже не думай убегать

Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
		Напрасно время тратишь!

Убегают
Занавес закрывается
Выбегает Пряничный человечек

Ведущий:	Побежал он туда,
		Где и не был никогда,
		Он бежал, не скучал,
		Вот медведя повстречал

Выходит Медведь
Песня Медведя
Появляется Пряник

Медведь:	Бывают пряники сахарные,
		Мятные или на меду,
		Они душистые и ароматные,
		Сейчас я есть тебя начну!

Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
		Напрасно время тратишь!

Занавес открывается
Сидит Дровосек

Ведущий:	Мчался медведь сквозь чащу,
		Быстро и долго бежал,
		Но человечка пряничного
		Так и не догнал.
		А пряник песню свою пел,
		Пока на дровосека вдруг не налетел.

Песня Дровосека

Дровосек:	Как пряниками пахнет,
		Ай да жена!
		Побаловать сладким
		Надумала меня она!
		Нет! Одни хлебные крошки

Появляется Пряник

Дровосек: 	Стой, стой!

Пряник:	Нет, ты меня не схватишь,
		Напрасно время тратишь!

Убегают

Ведущий:	На поляну дети прибежали,
		Пряничного человечка увидали.

Ребенок:	Здесь нет никакого секрета, 
		В России знают сказку эту.


Ребенок:	«Колобок» она называется
		И детям, и взрослым очень нравится!

Ребенок:	Пряничный человечек,
		Потанцуй с нами,
		Хоть ты из страны другой,
		Но будем мы друзьями!

Танец «Сапожки русские» (из репертуара В. Толкунова)

Ведущий:	С друзьями попрощался,
		Дальше в дорогу собрался,
		Ждал, что будут чудеса,
		А из-за березки вышла лиса!

Песня Лисы
Появляется Пряник

Лиса:	Пряник, не бойся,
		Я тебя не съем!

Пряник:	Тогда ждете меня вы зачем?

Лиса:	Тучи в небе, гремит гром,
		Спрячемся вместе под большим зонтом!

Танец Рок-н-ролл (оркестр под упр. Л. Армстронга)

Пряник:	Не верю я сладким речам,
		Что-то нужно, госпожа лисица,
		От пряничного человечка вам!

Лиса:	Не люблю я сладкого
		И ты мне не нужен,
		Жареную курочку ем я на ужин!
		Не собираюсь тебя есть,
		Через реку перевезу,
		А то размокнешь весь!

Театр тантамаресок
Пряник садится на хвост к лисе

Ведущий:	Сел лисе на хвост пряник!
		Как он ловок!
		Как он смел!
		Даже весело и звонко
		Свою песенку запел!

Песня Пряничного человечка (повторение)

Пряник:	Не брызгайся, лисичка, вдруг в воду упадем!

Лиса:	Ты двигайся на спинку и дальше поплывем!

Ведущий:	Подвинулся пряник на спину лисе.

Пряник:	Ой, как неудобно, 
		Сейчас я утону,
		Просто как камень
		Пойду я ко дну!

Лиса:	Ах ты капризный пряник,
		Вот горе мне с тобой!
		Садись ко мне на носик,
		Да песню свою спой!

Пряник:	Не верю я лисице,
		Лучше к друзьям вернусь,
		Чтоб петь и веселиться!

Спрыгивает

		Ну что ж, скорее в путь!

Убегает

Лиса:		Ну и ладно, я тоже найду друзей!

Выходят все герои

Ребенок:	Мы живет в России, 
Но любим сказки разные:
		Английские, французские,
		Немецкие и русские!

Ребенок:	И пусть они похожи,
		Герои, замысел, сюжет,
		Но для каждого ребенка
		Лучше сказки его родины нет!

Песня о России со слайдами (муз. М. Петровского, слова З. Ирадовой) Гусельки №8 М., Просвещение 1990 г.
Представление участников

Песни, используемые в сказке.

Песня Пряничного человечка
(муз. Т. Попатенко, слова Т. Ивановой)

Я был мукой в кладовке,
Потом сидел в духовке,
И маленьким, но ловким,
Явился я на свет,
Хоть я не очень статный,
Зато на вкус приятный,
И очень ароматный
Оставляю след.

Я мчусь на тонких ножках,
Все дальше от сторожки,
Бегу я по дорожке,
Гляжу на лес и луг!
Я – пряничный мальчишка,
Мои глаза из вишен
И звонкий голос слышен
Далеко вокруг!

Песня Зайца
(муз. Т. Попатенко, слова Т. Ивановой)

Я – заяц мал, 
Зато удал,
И я скачу, куда хочу!
Мои друзья,
Скажу вам я
Всегда со мной, всегда со мной!

Песня Медведя
(муз. Т. Попатенко, слова Т. Ивановой)

Иду везде напролом,
Сквозь чащу, сквозь бурелом,
Кусты трещат, все вокруг дрожат,
Чей голос слышу сейчас?
Певец завелся у нас,
Кто смеет петь?! Тут хозяин – медведь!

Песня Дровосека
(муз. Т. Попатенко, слова Т. Ивановой)

Работаю в густом лесу
Дровишки я рублю,
Вязанку дров я принесу
И печку истоплю
Жена мне испечет пирог,
И пряничек медовый
На свежем воздухе и сон, 
и аппетит здоровый!



Песня Лисы
(муз. Т. Попатенко, слова Т. Ивановой)

Пряничек! Ах, ты милый мой дружок, милый мой дружок
Шел лесочком, шел лесочком, пришел на бережок.
Пряничек! Вот и весь ты на виду, весь ты на виду,
У речушки, у речушки давно тебя я жду!

----------

olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), сонейко (13.04.2019)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> Очень нужна сказка для кукольного театра о здоровом образе жизни. Помогите , пожалуйста!!!


 Здравствуйте, добры  молодцы!

                Здравствуйте, красны девицы!

                Здравствуйте, люди честные,

                Гости наши  дорогие!


 Не от Сивки, не от Бурки,       

                Не от вещего Каурки

                Начинаем свой рассказ:

                В сказку приглашаем вас!


Ведущий:  У меня в руках волшебная палочка. А дала мне ее на время фея самой волшебной и таинственной страны. Страна эта огромная и  счастливая, живут в ней только дети, а взрослые не допускаются. Это страна Детства.

        Почему-то дети мечтают скорее стать взрослыми, а взрослые – хоть на минуточку вернуться в детство. Дети взрослыми станут, но вот взрослые детьми – никогда. Волшебная страна Детства для них закрыта навсегда.

        Только в детстве так чудесно пахнет трава, так вкусно мороженое, так ярко светит солнце.

        Наш праздник посвящается всем девочкам и мальчишкам, всем взрослым, кто не забыл этот удивительный мир детства! Фея страны детства пригласила нас только в город игрушек. Она дала мне эту волшебную палочку. Ею можно оживить куклу.

        (Взмахиваю палочкой)

         (Из-за ширмы появляется куклы).


Репка


Ведущий:      Возле дома огород,

                      Бабка с внучкой у ворот,

                      Жучка хвост колечком

                      Дремлет под крылечком.

                      На крыльцо выходит дед,

                      Он в волшебный тулуп одет,

                      Из открытого окна 

                      Деду музыка слышна:

                      «На зарядку, на зарядку становись».


Дед:               У меня здоровье крепкое,

                     Посажу- ка лучше репку я!



Ведущий:     Лопату берет, 

                      Идет в огород.



Бабка:            И у бабки без зарядки,

                     Слава богу, все в порядке!



Ведущий:      Рот  разевает,

                      Сладко  зевает.



Внучка:          Клонит бедную ко сну,

                      С понедельника начну!



Ведущий:       На лавку садится, 

                        Заплетает косицу.



Жучка:          Поиграем лучше в прятки!



Кошка:         Обойдемся без зарядки.



Ведущий:      Жучка за кошкой, 

                        Кошка – в окошко.

                     Выходит мышка 

                       В спортивных штанишках

                     Майка на теле,

                       В лапках гантели.



Мышка:         Раз и два! И три- четыре!

                      Стану всех сильнее в мире!

                      Буду в цирке выступать,

                      Бегемота поднимать.



Ведущий:       Бегает, прыгает, 

                       Лапками дрыгает.



Дед:                Ох, умаялся с утра…



Бабка:            Да и мне на печь пора.



Ведущий:     Занимается рассвет.

                    На крылечке снова дед.

                    Видит репу в огороде

                    И себе не верит вроде.

                    Встал он возле репки-

                    Репка выше кепки.

                    Из открытого окна

                      Та же музыка слышна.


Дед:              Эх, бульдозер бы сюда,

                    Без него – совсем беда!



Ведущий:     Тянет - потянет,

                       Вытянуть не может.

                       Позвал дед на помощь бабку.


Дед:             Эй, бабка, помоги что - ли?



Бабка:          Подожди, я сейчас!

                   Ай да репка удалась!


Ведущий:     Бабка за дедку, 

                      Дедка за репку.

                    И  раз , и два.(дед и бабка)

                      Тянут - потянут, 

                      Вытянуть не могут.



Дед:              Как тянуть? С какого боку?

                    Выйди, внучка, на подмогу.


Бабка:          Внученька, ты нам поможешь?


Внучка:       Как, не помочь - то, помогу.


Ведущий:      Внучка за бабку

                     Бабка за дедку, дедка за репку.

           И раз, и два, и три

                      Тянут - потянут, 

                      Вытянуть не могут


Внучка:          Ломит спину, ноют руки!

                      Нет, не справиться без Жучки.

                       Эй, Жучка, не лай, помоги, лучше!


Жучка:         Как не помочь - то, помогу.


Ведущий:     Жучка за внучку, внучка за бабку

                     Бабка за дедку, дедка за репку.

                     И раз, и два, и три, и гав. 

                      Тянут - потянут, вытянуть не могут.



Жучка:           Разбудить придется кошку-

                     Пусть потрудится немножко

                      Эй, кошка, не бойся, иди помоги нам.


Кошка:          Мяу, помогу.


Ведущий:       Кошка за жучку, жучка за внучку, внучка за бабку,

                       Бабка за дедку, дедка за репку.

                        - И раз, и два, и три, и гав, и мяу.   

                         Тянут - потянут, вытянуть не могут.


Бабка:              Мышку кликнуть бы на двор.


Кошка:            Мышку звать? Какой позор!

               Мы пока и сами, 

                Кажется, с усами.


Ведущий:       Тут из норки мышка прыг!

               Ухватилась за турник.


Мышка:          Чем топтать без толку грядку-

               Становитесь на зарядку.

                Чтоб за дело браться,

                Надо сил набраться!


Ведущий:         Все выходят по порядку,

                 Дружно делают зарядку.


Мышка:             Руки - вверх и лапки - вниз,

                           Ну-ка, Бабка, наклонись.

(Бабка пытается наклониться вперед, охает.)


Бабка:                Ой, спина переломилась.


Мышка:            Дед, пониже  приседай

                          Все суставы разминай!

                          (Дед пытается  присесть, охает)


Дед:                Ой, все  косточки трещат!


Мышка:          Хватит, Дед, тебе стонать,

                        Ну-ка, Внучка, не ленись

                        И  пониже наклонись.

                        Наклоняйся  влево, вправо.

                      (Внучка легко делает упражнения)

                       Получается на славу!

                       Прыгай вверх и прыгай вниз,

                       Побыстрее, не ленись.

(Внучка прыгает - прыгает, потом разводит руки, как птица, и бегает, будто летит).


Внучка:          Ой, какая легкость в теле,

                        Словно птичка полетела.


Мышка:            Внучка легкой стала вдруг

                          Понеслась, как белый пух.

                          Жучка, ты бери гантели.

        Что ты дышишь еле-еле?

                          Вверх-вниз, вверх-вниз.


Жучка:              Ой, ой, ой! Поберегись. (Поднимает)


Кошка:              У мышей уроки брать 

                          Для меня позорно.

                          Буду бегать и скакать

                           Без мышей упорно.


Мышка:            Встали! Выдохнуть, вдохнуть!

                          А теперь пора тянуть!


Ведущий:       Мышка за кошку, кошка за жучку, 

                        жучка за внучку, внучка за бабку,

                       Бабка за дедку, дедка за репку.                

                        Тянут – потянут, вытянули репку!


Все:                 Ура!!!


Ведущий:      Я желаю вам, ребята. Быть здоровыми всегда,

                       Но добиться результата невозможно без труда.

                       И зарядкой занимайтесь ежедневно по утрам,

                       И конечно, закаляйтесь – это так поможет вам!

                       Свежим воздухом дышите по возможности всегда,

                       На прогулку в лес ходите, он вам силы дает, друзья!

                       Я открыла вам секреты, как здоровье сохранить,

                       Выполняйте все советы, и легко вам будет жить.



Ученик:         В мире нет рецепта лучше: 

                      Будь со спортом неразлучен.

                       Проживешь ты до ста лет.

         Вот и весь секрет!

----------


## aichka

Девочки! *Музыкальные спектакли с нотными приложениями*  - здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=390

----------

m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), Иннусик (18.01.2018), Олюр (15.01.2021)

----------


## краля

Девочки, у Тимохи выложена фонограмма к "Сказке о глупом мышонке", с нотами. За что ему огромное спасибо.Ставила сказку на 8 марта в старшей группе со всеми детьми.Детям очень понравилась, до сих пор поют, знают все партии. могут заменить друг друга.А есть ли что-то подобное - не сложное в подготовке, красивое?Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## МОРЕНА

Вот посмотрите наше выступление ....его можно и как кукольный спектакль подавать )))

http://video.yandex.ua/users/hafana/view/2/

Я сценарий уже на форуме выкладывала ,если понравится , обращайтесь в личку ,отправлю  и музыку тоже

Вот ещё замечательная песня ,которая ,как говорится пробирает.....мои дети пели в прошлом году 

ТИШИНА                                                                                                        

Соловьи, не пойте больше песен, соловьи. 
В минуту скоpби пусть звучит оpган, 
Поёт о тех, кого сегодня нет, 
Скоpбит о тех, кого сегодня нет, с нами нет. 

Тишина, над полем боя снова тишина, 
Как будто не было и нет войны. 
И мы в объятьях миpной тишины, 
И мы в объятьях миpной тишины - нет войны. 

Этот бой - он позади уже кpовавый бой. 
Опять кого-то с нами нет уже, 
Остался кто-то на чужой земле, 
Остался кто-то на чужой земле, той земле. 

Соловьи, не пойте больше песен, соловьи. 
В минуту скоpби пусть звучит оpган, 
Поёт о тех, кого сегодня нет, 
Скоpбит о тех, кого сегодня нет, с нами

минус и плюс отправлю всем желающим

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, а это моя авторская сказка,которую я  показала буквально два дня назад. Это отчётный концерт моего театрального кружка.
*фото выставлю в подтемке "Грим и костюмы....."*

*"Новые приключения Щелкунчика"* 

                                       (ЗАНАВЕС ЗАКРЫТ)

Увертюра: «Бьют часы на старой башне»

(выбегают 6 минуток с разных сторон занавеса)

 «Песня-Минуток»

1к. Быстро и звонко колесики бегут
      Веселые минутки в сказку вас зовут
      Тик-так-тик-так шагаем,
      Идти не устаем
      И песенку веселую для вас поем   (2раза)
2к. В сказках все бывает
      В сказках чудеса
      Спящая царевна, девица-краса
      Барышни и принцы
      Ведьмы, короли
      Чудо совершится если веришь ты   (2 раза)
1,2,3 мин.: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте зрители.
4,5,6мин.:  Дорогие дети, уважаемые родители.
1мин.: Мы веселые минутки в гости к вам пришли
2мин.: И сказку интересную всем вам принесли
3мин.: А вы сильно не стесняйтесь поудобней размещайтесь
4мин.: Мы сегодня с вами снова веселить мы вас готовы
5мин.: Будут чудо-чудеса необычная краса
              И на сказочных салазках  в гости к нам примчится сказка
6мин.: Все на местах?
             Артисты в масках?

Все мин.: Добро пожаловать к нам в сказку!

1мин.: Все это началось в чудесный Новогодний вечер
2мин.: Тсс…затихло все, шагает сказка нам на встречу

        (убегают за кулисы открывается занавес)

                    Танец: «Звездная ночь»
1н.: Подружки, подружки, взгляните в окошко
Здесь видно гостиную как на ладошке
2н.: Ах, как там красиво!
        Все блещет, сияет, и елку смотрите, уже наряжают
3н.: Не зря ведь ее наряжают сегодня
        Так значит готовиться бал новогодний
4н.: А ну-ка взгляну я в это окно
        Наверное в детскую смотрит оно
5н.: И я посмотрю, ну точно
        Я этих детишек узнала
        Вчера я до ночи с ними играла
6н.: Да, да, это Франц и Мари
        Сегодня они так нарядны, смотрите.  

        (ночки убегают, выходят Франц и Мари)
Мари: Франц, слышишь, что-то делают в гостинной
          Стучат, шуршат, звучит напев старинный   
Франц: Да, слышу, там ведь елку  украшают
              Как жалко, что туда нас не пускают
Мари: Скорей бы наступил заветный час
             И эти двери распахнут для нас
Франц: Ой, посмотри, скользнул по стенке свет
               Звук колокольчика раздался тонкий, тонкий

(открываются ширмы, вспыхивает елка в гирляндах)


 Мари: Ах, елка! Посмотрите, какая елка!

(Франц и Мари подбегают у елке, кружатся,  идут вокруг елки противоходом)

Мари: Ах, как чудно, как красиво
Франц: Елка празднична на диво 
              Не оторвешь от елки глаз
Вместе: Вот как здорово у нас!
Мари: Ой, Франц, ты слышишь 
             Гости к нам идут
             Наш Новогодний бал
             Сейчас они начнут

                                    Танец: «Полонез»
                    (гости встали полукругом)

1г.: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте наши друзья
       Грустить нам сегодня никак нельзя
2г.: Музыка, танцы шутки и смех
       Праздник собрал в этом зале нас всех
3г.: Да, это точно, какой сегодня бал чудесный
4г.: Как мило здесь и как прелестно
5г.: Танцы прекрасные и музыка тоже
6г.: Наверно подарки подарят нам все же

Мари: Чтоб радостный миг нам не тянуть
             Прошу я под елку всех заглянуть

7г.: А что ж под елкой?
8г.: Смотрите, подарки!
       Под елкой игрушки: куклы, мишки и хлопушки
9г.: Куклы устали под елкой сидеть,
       Хотим мы танец их посмотреть.
                                                        3стр. 
                        Танец: «Танец кукол»

10г.: Ах, обратите внимание
         Какой наряд у Мари яркий
11г.: А вот от дяди ей подарок

                              (ввозят коробку)

Франц: Милая Мари, наш дядя в отъезде
               Но он оставил вам подарок
               Как будущей невесте
Мари: (обходит коробку)
             Что же это такое, очень интересно
12г.: Ой, невеста, не могу невеста

                        (достают Щелкунчика)

Мари: Да, кто же это такой
             Я не знаю!
1г.: Давным-давно жила Мышильда злая
       Ей принц прекрасный покоя не давал
       Его она возненавидела ужасно
       Сынок ее умом и красотою не блистал
       И вот-итог, то что зависть делает 
       Наш принц Щелкунчиком предстал
Мари: Так Щелкунчик принцем был когда-то
             И это все Мышильда  виновата
             Щелкунчик, что с ним, будет, Боже!
             И кто теперь ему поможет?
2г.: О, чтобы снова прежним принцем стать
       Он должен непременно одержать  
       Победу над Мышиным королем


 3г.: Ну, а вторая трудность знаешь в чем?
       Щелкунчик снова принцем обернется
       Когда полюбит девушка уродца
Мари:  Я буду за Щелкунчика бороться
4г.: Что ж пожелать удачи остается
Мари: Милый Щелкунчик
             Тебя я не обижу
12г.: Ой, сюси-пуси
         Как я это ненавижу

                   (делает щелбан Щелкунчику)

Мари: Ну значит ты это сделал?
12г.: Ха-ха-ха     (2 раза)
         Все сломать могу магу на свете 
         Вот такой вот я пацан
Все г.: Посмотрите, что за мальчик
            Мальчик просто хулиган
5г.: Какой кошмар!
6г.: Какой скандал!
7г.: Пойдем домой!
Все г.: Испорчен бал!

                         (гости и Франц уходят)

Мари: Как тихо здесь…(зевает)
             Кругом все замирает
             Ночная мгла окутала весь дом
             Лишь колокольчики на елке напевают 
             А может то, снежок за окном

                             Танец: «Снежинки»

                                   (заходят мыши)

                             Танец: «Мышей и Мышильды»
                                «Песня – Мышей»

Мышильда: 1к. Ночь во дворце
                              Спят все кругом
                              Только не спит серый рой
                              Думает он, что где украсть
                              И на зуб коту не попасть
Мыши:          2к. И если что учуют 
                              Мышиные носы
                              Найдут, залезут, сцапают
                              И унесут в кусты

  Пр-в: Хоть и трави нас ежедневно      
                              И водой нас поливай                   
                              Мы живучая порода
                              Человек ты это знай

Мышак: Мыши, смирно!
                Равнение на средину. (выходит отдает честь Мышильде)
                …Мышиный род, состоящий из её поклонников
                К раззорению елки построен
                Разрешите приступить к выполнению задания
Мари: Ой, что же делать?
Мышак: Тут, кто-то есть!
                (подходит к Мари)
                …О, для меня такая честь
                Быть вашим другом, правда мама!
Мышильда: Сынок, да не тяни
                        А говори уже все прямо.

                                  Песня: «Мышака»

1к. Что сидишь ты одинокая
      Видно сказочного принца ожидаешь
      Вот же он персоной собственной
      Замуж за меня иди не прогадаешь
П-в: Люди- это глупые существа
        С нами вы дружить не желаете
        А когда увидите мышиный хвост
        Вы на табуретку влезаете
2к. Посмотри, какой красивый я
      И усы, и зубы, мне всего хватает
      Счастье в руки так и катится
      Ты девчонка, что совсем не понимаешь?
П-в.

Мари: Уходите прочь, нахал
Мышак: Мама, опять провал!
                Я уже свататься устал!
Мышильда: Да ладно сынок, что за беда
                        Я Щелкунчика нашла 
                        Будет нам и день и ночь
                        Все он толочь.
                        С елки снять все украшенья
                        Сыр развесить по углам
                        Окна черным занавесит 
                        Все в нору здесь превратить
                        А Щелкунчика – нахала
                        Растоптать и раздавить
 Щелкунчик: (трубит в горн)
                         …Солдаты мои выходите скорей
                         Разгоним по норам противных мышей
                         Их место должно быть в подвале сыром
                         За мной, неприятеля мы разобьем

                                       (выходят солдаты)

                        Танец-Песня солдат

1к. Мы в беде помочь вам очень рады
       Это по плечу солдату
2к. Вас мы живо от мышей избавим
      Их бежать заставим
Щелкунчик: Солдатики смелее братцы
                        На бой с мышами
                        Выходи сражаться

                 Танец-бой «Мышей и солдат»

(мыши убегают, занавес закрыть Щелкунчик снимает маску
                                    и подходит к Мари)

 Щелкунчик: Глаза приоткрой дорогая Мари
                         И на Щелкунчика ты посмотри
                         Мышильда бежала, возврата ей нет
                         Теперь я открою для вас мой секрет
                         Развеялись чары маски моей
                         И снова я принц «Королевства сластей» 
                         Вы жизнь мне спасли и беду унесли
                         Хочу чтоб в мое королевство прошли
Мари: Я в сказке хочу у Вас побывать
Щелкунчик: Мне многое надо Вам рассказать!

            (открывается занавес на стене «Конфетербург»)

Мари: Как здесь красиво!
             Как здесь чудесно!
Щелкунчик: Это вокруг мое королевство!

         (входит Фея Драже шлейф несут 2 дрожинки)



Фея Дражже: Спешу приветствовать милых гостей
                          В Королевстве сластей,
                          В Королевстве сластей,
                          Здесь ждут вас волшебные превращения
                          И каждый повсюду найдет угощение
                          Конфеты, зефир, леденцы, шоколад
                          Все ждут вас сегодня
                          На бал-маскарад
                          Открываем сладкий бал
                          Начинаем Карнавал
                          Перед вами жители
                          Лимонадной реки
                          Веселые и шумные
                          Сладкоежки-человечки

                              Танец:"Сладкоежек"

Фея: А это господин известен на весь мир!
          Его превосходительство!
          Прекрасный принц-Зефир!

                                           (входит Зефир)
Зефир: А теперь два слова о Зефире
              Я ведь тоже знаменитый в целом мире
              Ароматный, белоснежный
             На вкус необычайно Нежный 
             Ау, зефиринки!
             Ау, мои сестрицы
             Я вас всех приглашаю веселиться

                 Танец: «Зефира и зефиринок»
                         (вбегают 2 дражжинки)

1др: Ваше дрожайшее величество
         Ваше дрожайшее высочество
2др: Конфеты дражинки надели обновы
         Свой танец показать они уже готовы


  Фея: Ну что ж мои хорошие
         Начинайте танцевать
         Только чур быть всем внимательными 
         Никому не отставать

                         Танец: «Дражжинки»

Фея: В нашем царстве сладостей не счесть
         Даже пряничные гномики есть
       Выходите не стесняйтесь 
         Свою пляску начинайте

                   Танец: «Пряничные гномики»

Фея: Щелкунчик и Мари
         Позвольте вам преподнести 
         Дары Конфетербурга
         Чай, кофе, шоколад
         Им каждый будет рад
Щелкунчик: Испания прекрасна
                        Там море и цветы
                        Там солнце и улыбки
                        На лицах расцвели
                        Испанцы любят танцы
                        И яркий свой наряд
                        И пьют горячий, сладкий
                        Испанский шоколад

            Танец: «Испанский танец» (веерами)

Фея: А это тонкий, восточный ароматный кофе


Мари: Дивный восток, далекий и древний
             Загадочных звуков струится поток 
             И замер твой взгляд
             Словно ты ощущаешь
             Как пьешь ароматного 
             Кофе глоток

                 Танец: «Дивный восток»

Фея:  В подарок примите 
           Зеленый вкусный чай
           Его вам преподносит
           Чарующий Китай
Мари: Где солнца бег по небу утром начинает
             Там лотоса цветок прекрасный расцветает

                 Танец: «Китайский(с лотосами)»

Мари: Как чудесен этот вечер 
             Я как буд-то бы в раю
             Танцы, шум, веселый звонкий смех
             Хочется, чтоб счастье длилось вечно
             И его хватило бы на всех
Щелкунчик: Я дарю вам этот чудный рай
                        Птицы рая прилетайте к нам
                        Чтоб веселье дальше продолжалось
                        Вальс станцуем всем на радость

                    Танец: «Райский вальс»

                    (Мари садится в кресло на колени
                               берет плащ и корону)


    Мари: Какой прекрасный видела я сон
             Я танцевала на балу у принца
             Там было так прекрасно так светло
             Не знала я, что все мне только сниться
             А может это вовсе и не сон?
             Вот принца плащ, а вот его корона
             Скажите, где ж принц, где он
             Его хочу я видеть снова
             Щелкунчик милый где же ты?
             Нам было весело с тобой
             Но это были лишь мечты
             Ведь в детсве все случается порой!

                      Песня: «Детские мечты»

1. Закончилась сказка, погасли на сцене огни
    Но волшебство не ушло, а ждет нас всех впереди
    Бывает так в жизни, что наши кончаются сны
    Ведь детские сны- это сны отраженья мечты
П-в: Мечтают дети на всей земле
        Чтоб лучик солнца: тебе и мне
        Чтоб мир и счастье
        Да в каждый дом
        И это чудо не было сном
2к. Чтоб Синюю птицу смогли все в пути повстречать
       Чтоб не было горя и вмиг растворилась печаль
       Пусть детские сны ваших маленьких чудо-детей
        Смогли вам помочь стать спокойней, разумней, умней
П-в: Мечтают дети о доброте 
        О дружбе, ласки в каждой семье
        Любви, улыбок, да в каждый дом
        И это чудо не было б сном

----------

recha (23.04.2018), окси 777 (05.05.2018), Эльвира Эльвира (14.11.2016)

----------


## Айгуль

музыкальная сказка  "О глупом мышонке". Старшая группа. Праздник 8 марта.

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## Айгуль

http://youtu.be/vaAKtPP3fbM "Лесная сказка" по Л. Раздобариной. Дети старшей группы.

----------

ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.12.2018), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## lauda

СКАЗКА   « ТЕРЕМОК И УГОЛЁК»
Действующие лица:
Рассказчик 1-
 Рассказчик 2- 
 Мышонок 
 Лягушка 
 Зайка 
 Волк 
 Медведь 
 Лиса 
 Угольки 
Рассказчик 1: Стоит в поле теремок, теремок, 
Он не низок, не высок, не высок.
В теремочке дружно звери живут:
Пироги пекут и песни поют.

Рассказчик 2: Жили звери в теремке, во зелёном во леске.
Мышка – норушка, Лягушка – квакушка, 
Зайка – попрыгайка, 
Лиса – краса, Волчок – серый бочок
Да Медведь – лакомка.
Жили -  не тужили, не ссорились – дружили.

Рассказчик 1: Вот промчалось лето жаркое, 
Улетела осень с птицами, 
Пролетели вьюги зимние, 
Но пришла весна  холодная.

Мышонок: Что-то холодно мне стало, дров в печи, наверно, мало.
Кое-как огонь горит, холод в тереме стоит.

Лягушка: Я замёрзла тоже очень, нет ведь шубы у меня.
Может быть, мы дров подбросим и согреемся тогда?
Зайка: Только будем осторожны, ведь с огнём шутить нельзя.
Слышал я: огонь однажды дом спалил у воробья!

Волк:  Я нисколько не боюсь, даже если обожгусь.
Эх, подброшу дров скорей, сразу станет всем теплей!

Медведь: Печку не забудь прикрыть, путь огню, чтоб не открыть!
(волк подбрасывает дрова в печь и не закрывает дверцу)
Лиса: Вот пора и спать ложиться, ночь в окошко к нам стучится.

(все ложатся спать)

Рассказчик 2: Тишина, темнота в теремочке, только в печке трещат уголёчки.
Но на печи не закроешь замки, и прыгнули вниз огоньки-угольки.

Уголёк 1, 2: Что-то нам скучно, хотим поиграть.
Будем огнём на полу рисовать!

Рассказчик 1: Спят наши звери, спят и не знают: 
Огонь на полу возле печки пылает.

Рассказчик 2: Угольки, угольки на полу резвятся.
Искры сыплются кругом, дым идёт со всех сторон – вот уже пылает дом.
Ох, беда случится!
(появляется пламя, начинается пожар)
ТАНЕЦ УГОЛЬКОВ
Зайка: Ой-ёй-ёй, ой-ой! Звери, проснитесь! Пожар, мы горим!
Звоните скорее – телефон ноль – один!
(все стараются потушить огонь)

Лягушка: Вёдра берите – нужна нам вода!

Мышонок: Несите песок – без него никуда!

Медведь: Вот бочка с водой, вот тачка с песком, огнетушитель, лопата и лом.


Лиса: А где же волчок – серый бочок, неужто, забился он в уголок?

Волчок: Я здесь, я иду! Простите меня:
Я печь не закрыл, и случилась беда!

(звучит вой сирены)
Зайка: Смотрите, машина пожарная мчится,
И вертолёт к нам летит, словно птица.

Лиса: Телефон ноль - один запомнила я – если пожар, звоните туда.
(пожарные и звери заливают огогнь)


Мышонок: Случилась беда, огонь разозлился.
Горел и пылал, всё сжигал и искрился.


Зайка: Но мы телефон ноль - один не забыли – 
Пожарные сразу огонь потушили.


Лягушка: А всем остальным хотим дать совет:
Внимательны будьте, друзья!

Волк: Теремок наш сгорел, и я виноват, без дома остались звери…

Медведь: Мы новый построим и сделаем так,
Чтоб беда не вошла больше в двери!
(звери строят новый дом)


ПЕСЕНКА ЗВЕРЕЙ
 1. Знаем мы, я и ты, с огнём играть опасно:
Если вдруг он разозлится, будет всё пылать, искриться!
Сделай так, чтоб беда не пришла к нам никогда.
2. Знаем мы, я и ты, жить нам нужно дружно,
Если вдруг огонь и дым, где-то слышится: «Горим!»,
Ноль – один набирай и пожарных вызывай.

----------

бабалена (02.01.2017)

----------


## Vvvvv15

Музыкальная сказка " Сон Дождя или новые приключения Дюймовочки" Только к сожалению музыкальный материал не разделен на отдельные треки. Танец, с которого начинается сказка,http://yadi.sk/d/s6kKbAAp2Iv6G где-то на 10-ой минуте. :Vishenka 32:

----------

Elena 73 (17.04.2017), нутя (24.11.2016)

----------


## MaArt

Девочки, посмотрите, видео моего мюзикла "Муха-Цокотуха", может кому пригодиться))))

----------

anulia (18.03.2019), larisakoly (09.07.2017), lipa29 (14.12.2015), SVETLANA_NV (05.11.2016), vasar (28.03.2018), Иника (21.01.2021), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), нутя (24.11.2016)

----------


## ольга марущак

Маргарита, замечательный мюзикл, детки такие  раскрепощенные, а можно у вас попросить музыкальный материал и слова.  Если. Конечно вас не затруднит. Спасибо за ваш труд....

----------


## marih

> Девочки, посмотрите, видео моего мюзикла "Муха-Цокотуха"


*Маргарита*, спасибо за сказку. Детки чудесные! Оформление и костюмы  :Ok: 
Хотелось бы иметь этот музыкальный материал  :Blush2: 

*Валентина Андреева*, спасибо за фотографии поросяток. Пятачки им сами делали или покупные? Ну, а Ваша Фея - очаровательна  :Tender: 
И как можно скачать музыку сказки, по ссылке я не поняла

----------


## Ольха

*MaArt*, Маргарита, действительно чудесная сказка. Вы просто молодец. Я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе девочек - поделитель музыкой.

----------


## Люсева

*На прошлой неделе показали своим детям музыкальную сказку "Три веселых Гнома" Прошла на УРА. Роли исполняли взрослые актеры, наши воспитатели. Но могут справиться и дети. В этой сказке есть персонаж Кукушка, живущая в часах. Мы сделали кукушку- куклу, а ее фразы звучали в аудиозаписи. Предлагаю вам сценарий сказки (немного подкорректированный) и музыкальное сопровождение и записанные фразы Кукушки.*

http://yadi.sk/d/z7Njbh6J5Cd5k

----------

aleks77 (05.02.2021), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), energizer70 (03.01.2021), Grosmat (04.01.2017), Liko (19.01.2019), SNAR (08.01.2020), Tahik (30.01.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.01.2022), барфен (03.01.2021), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Жарок (05.12.2016), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2018), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), мазурка (30.08.2018), мила 35 (22.09.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Олюр (15.01.2021), Прилукова Ирина (24.03.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (11.02.2020), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## LAKATA

Предлагаю сказку "КТО СКАЗАЛ МЯУ"

http://yadi.sk/d/pDujRGS98JyQ6

----------

konstman_vg (22.03.2018), Tahik (30.01.2019), нутя (24.11.2016), Рашидик (21.07.2021), Туся (10.01.2018)

----------


## Dinylia

Записала аудиосектакль,делюсь...   http://yadi.sk/d/HjOOdkpHC5jCF  «Как Ежик свои иголки считал»
слова Г. Цыпленковой, музыка В. Юдиной, аранжировка Д. Михеева    (голос мой+некоторая музыка))

----------

SNAR (08.01.2020), Кривошеева Зимфира (06.01.2022), Лидушка (22.12.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (17.05.2018), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## Donskova-t

Делали со вторым классом инсценировку песни в рамках проекта "голос" в школе.
заранее прошу прощения за качество съемки. Снимали сами кое как, вернее абы как... Но все равно видно основные движения. Может кому-то в работу подойдет)).


если кому понравилось песенка здесь:
http://yadi.sk/d/3BeXp_RfDZk3A

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018), нутя (24.11.2016)

----------


## Donskova-t

> Сказка о глупом мышонке на новый лад` с аудиоприложением.


Лена, мы показывали Вашу сказку со вторым классом, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО. Только те танцы, которые показывали герои, они делали для зала - анимашки сидячие. Прошло очень хорошо и живо. Текст я немного сократила(регламент), а вот музыки добавила. Вот что получилось. За съемку просто ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ извините. я на музыке. Разорваться не могу.


музычку сюда сложила http://yadi.sk/d/MplOup9ODazPH

А вот эту сказку показывал другой класс. Совсем без слов. Интересный вариант.


Нарезанную музычку сюда положила: http://yadi.sk/d/D2RP3ZCLDazXd

----------

Elena 73 (17.04.2017), nadya1958 (11.03.2019), Жарок (05.12.2016), зулико (09.01.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## Anytka-80

сказка "Дюймовочка" обновила ссылку http://yadi.sk/d/XoM0K2yKFb8ZR

----------

Irina Sirin (22.01.2020), Lee1974 (02.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (12.03.2018), veragolovacheva (03.01.2016), Иника (21.01.2021), ландыш64 (08.12.2016), Ларонька (05.02.2019), нутя (24.11.2016), смеющаяся вода (19.09.2016)

----------


## annapenko

> Можно Вас попросить поделиться музыкой к водевилю "Наши добрые соседи". НУ ОООООООООООчень нужно. Заранее благодарю Вас.


ВОДЕВИЛЬ.
http://yadi.sk/d/UgNtyxTNFicPJ

----------

Akat1954 (02.02.2017), Anytka-80 (27.03.2017), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), futnik (23.07.2016), larisakoly (17.04.2017), MakaRock (27.03.2017), Mapuu (10.03.2019), tvelen (03.04.2017), Vassa (10.03.2019), verazalit (10.03.2019), vnp (28.05.2017), алекяна (05.01.2019), Грезельда (10.03.2019), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Иника (21.01.2021), Ладога (27.03.2017), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (10.03.2019), Любовь Р. (16.04.2017), Людмилая (27.03.2017), Люсева (17.01.2019), маринаша (20.01.2019), Мусиенко (14.04.2017), Несси (13.03.2019), нутя (24.11.2016), Туся (10.01.2018), Удомля (14.04.2017), чайка61 (10.03.2019)

----------


## Ириришка

Девочки! В прошлом году мы показывали в старшей группе.Подготовка, конечно, большая и серьезная. Роли горожан исполняли родители. Может, кого-то заинтересует:

Очеретяный В. *«Лоскутик и Облако»* 
Инсценировка по сказке С. Прокофьевой.
Тексты песен Д. Самойлова

*Действующие лица:*
Лоскутик – маленькая печальная одинокая девочка
Облако – нечто белое и пушистое (мальчик)
Туча - бабушка
Барбацуца – снаружи сердитая, но внутри очень и очень добрая
Гл. Повар – человек по натуре очень нервный
Поварята
Король 
Придворные
Горожане
Огоньки, устроившие пожар
Лошадки для кареты Барбацуцы (2-4)
Дождинки

Под песню о сказке все действующие лица танцуют
Танец «Вступление»

Картина 1.

Городская площадь 
1-й горожанин. В этой сказке мы расскажем вам про давние-давние времена, когда в одном королевстве вся вода до последней капли принадлежала жадному королю.
2-й горожанин. Король и его свита пировали и веселились, а бедный народ изнывал от жажды и мог только мечтать о воде.
3-й горожанин. Какой же это мост, если под ним нет воды?
4-й горожанин. Какая же это канава, если под ней нет и травинки? Ей даже стыдно называться канавой.
5-й. А деревья без листьев? Разве это деревья?
6-й. Какой же это колодец, если из него нельзя напиться? 
Ребёнок. Мама, глоточек!
Горожанка. Молчи!
7-й горожанин. Нигде ни травинки, ни листика. Бедная земля. Мёртвый город. Траву увидишь только во сне, да за решёткой Королевского парка.

Мимо проезжает повозка с бочкой воды.

8-й. Как плещется вода в бочке, с ума сойти!
Ребёнок. Мама, воды! Глоточек!
Все. Воды! Воды… Воды…

Песня о воде.

Народ начинает постепенно расходиться, на площади осталось лишь несколько человек.
9-й горожанин. Больше всего на свете король любил деньги, власть и манную кашу.
10-й горожанин. А как раз каша и не удавалась королевскому повару. Когда король заказывал кашу, повар страшно пугался и в тайне от короля посылал за мудрой Барбацуцой. 
11-й горожанин. Только она умела варить лучшую манную кашу в королевстве.
9-й горожанин. Барбацуца ворчала…
На площади появляется Барбацуца.
Барбацуца. Надоело… Я тоже человек… Всю жизнь – манная каша. Без выходных. Надоело! Всё! (Уходит.)
Горожане. Вот так всегда.
10-й горожанин. Но, как всегда, всё-таки отправлялась выручать королевского повара.

Поездка и песня Барбацуцы.

Картина 2.

Кухня королевского дворца.
Поваренок1 . Во дворце Барбацуцу ждали с нетерпением.
Поваренок 2. В этот вечер в королевской кухне царила небывалая, невообразимая суматоха.
Поваренок 3. Без толку сновали поварята.
Поваренок 4. В углу всхлипывали и сморкались в кружева придворные дамы.
Поваренок 1. Главный повар, человек по натуре очень нервный, капал из склянки в рюмочку успокоительные капли.
Главный повар. Ну, приехала?
Поварята. Нет…
Главный повар. Когда я так нервничаю, у меня получаются очень нервные супы и взволнованные компоты.
Поваренок На кухню один за другим вбегали слуги. Они сообщали ужасные новости:
1-й слуга (вбегая)  его величество швырнул пирожки прямо в бульон.
2-й слуга. (вбегая) Ничего подобного. Он вылил бульон прямо в блюдо с пирожками.
В кухню входит Фрейлина 1
Фрейлина 1 (спокойно) Его величество требуют манную кашу. Сейчас же. Немедленно!
Главный повар (тихо фрейлине 2) Где Барбацуца?
Фрейлина2. За ней послали карету.
Фрейлина 1. Его величество стучит ложкой по столу! (Уходит)
Главный повар. Ну, где же, где же Барбацуца?
Все. Где, где, где Барбацуца?

Песня "Где же Барбацуца?"
Мальчики. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Девочки. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Главный Повар. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Все. Барбацуцы не видать.
Девочки . Государь желают каши.
Ждут её и не дождутся.
Главный повар. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Все. Барбацуцы не видать.
Кашка эта так понравится,
Что огромное количество
Съест её и не подавится
Королевское величество.
Барбацуца. Соли, соли, соли, соли!
Поскорей, оглохли, что ли?!
Живо сахару, лентяйки!
Чистоплюйки, краснобайки!
Прочь отсюда, шарлатанки!
Манки, манки, манки, манки!
Все. Где же манка? Нету манки.
Главный повар. (говорит в паузе между музыкальными фрагментами) Ах, простите, вот две банки!
Все. Сварим кашку государю,
Ибо завтракать пора.
Барбацуца. Поколдуем, помешаем.
Главный повар. (говорит в паузе между музыкальными фрагментами) Кашка сварена? Ура!!!
Кашка эта так понравится,
Что огромное количество
Съест её и не подавится
Королевское величество.

Главный повар. За работу Барбацуца получила кувшин драгоценной воды, о которой большинство подданных короля могли только мечтать. (передаёт кувшин с водой Барбацуце)
Барбацуца. Будучи снаружи сердитой, но внутри очень доброй, Барбацуца делилась водой с бедняками.

Картина 3.

Городская площадь.

Барбацуца. Эй, горожане, горожанки!
Несите кружки, чашки, банки.
Наш король Фонтаниус I расщедрился.
На сцену выходят бедные горожане, выстраиваются в очередь, получая от Барбацуцы воду.

Песенка о мечте.

На площади появляется грустная, бедно одетая девочка – это Лоскутик.

1-я Горожанка. Мечтала о воде и девочка Лоскутик. Была она одна на всём белом свете. Даже платья настоящего у неё не было – оно было сшито из разноцветных лоскутиков. Поэтому девочку так и прозвали - Лоскутик.
2-я горожанка. Но вот однажды в наше королевство залетел невиданный гость – Облако.

Облако появляется под музыку сверху за шторкой, машет рукой горожанам.

2-я горожанка. Смотрите – Облако!
Горожане:
1– Облако?
2- Не может быть.
3- Облако!
Лоскутик. Облако? А что это – Облако?
Горожанин. Тише! Вы слышите, небо как будто бы запело.
1-я горожанка. Какое оно кружевное и нежное!
Лоскутик. Оно похоже на лебедя или на корабль под парусами.
2-я горожанка. Нет, больше всего оно похоже на кружевное платье.
Лоскутик. Да, да! На платье из тончайшего кружева.

Выходит на сцену Облако. Танцует, вовлекая в танец Лоскутика и горожан

Танец Облака и Лоскутика и 2 пары горожан

Лоскутик. Постой! Постой! Я никак не могу понять, что такое Облако.
Облако. Ты странная и смешная. Облако – это белое и пушистое, в ком есть немного дождя.
Лоскутик. Дождя? Что это… дождь?
Облако. Не знаешь? Самое лучшее, а не знаешь? Это когда с неба течёт вода.
Лоскутик. С неба?!
Облако. Ну да.
Лоскутик. Просто так? Не за деньги?
Облако. Ага.
Лоскутик. Так не бывает.
Облако. Ещё как бывает! А моя бабка – Грозовая Туча – это большое облако с громом и молниями. А ливень – это большущий дождь и непременно чтоб пузыри по лужам.
Лоскутик. У нас так не бывает.
1-й горожанин. Раньше бывало.
1-я горожанка. Какая у нас река была! Добрая, ласковая, текла через весь город.
2-й горожанин. А ручьи! Славные ребята.
2-я горожанка. А какое болото у нас было. Умное, всё о чём-то думало.
Облако. А куда же всё подевалось?
1-й горожанин. Воду забрал Король Фонтаниус I. Он спрятал источник.
1-я горожанка. И река вдруг пересохла ни с того ни с сего.
2-й горожанин. Ручьи пропали. 
2-я горожанка. От болота не осталось и мокрого места. Теперь у нас что? Пустыня.
Лоскутик. Только королевские сады продолжают цвести. И никто не знает, где король спрятал драгоценный источник.
Облако. Не печальтесь, я постараюсь помочь вам и узнать тайну короля. А сейчас я покажу вам дождик.

Песенка Облака и Лоскутика.

Лоскутик. Что-то льётся, проливается.
Как же это называется?
Облако. Ты запомни – это дождик,
Это дождик, дождик, дождик,
Это дождик!
Лоскутик. Я запомню – это дождик.
Это дождик, дождик, дождик.
Я запомню – это дождик.
Это дождик, дождик, дождик.
Это дождик.

Танец Дождинок.

Облако «испаряется». В руках у Лоскутика остаётся белый шарфик Облака.

Лоскутик. (горожанам) Смотрите! Смотрите! Пролившись дождём, Облако стало маленьким и совсем ослабло. Его надо скорее напоить.
Горожанка. Да, но напоить Облако можно только в королевских садах. Только там ровно в полночь начинают бить фонтаны.
1-й горожанин. Да, но ровно в полночь там начинают пировать богатые горожане и придворные.
Лоскутик. А что же делать?
Горожанка. Всё равно надо идти.
Горожане. 
- Только будь осторожна.
- Очень осторожна.
- Иди. 
- Удачи тебе.
Горожане расходятся. Лоскутик остаётся одна.

Картина 4.

Королевский сад. Около полуночи.
Рассказчик  Вскоре Лоскутик оказалась у ворот королевского сада. Перелетев через высокую ограду, Облако искупалось в фонтане и повеселело.

На сцену выбегает весёлое мокрое Облако. Лоскутик вытирает и согревает его.

Лоскутик. Мы должны непременно узнать, откуда король берёт воду.
Облако. Подожди меня здесь. Я попробую проникнуть во дворец.
Лоскутик. Будь осторожней.
Облако исчезает. Лоскутик одна.
Раздаётся бой часов. Полночь.
Лоскутик. Полночь. И сейчас здесь начнётся пир. (Мечется в поисках укромного места. Прячется.)
С последним ударом часов на сцену выходит Король с бокалом в руке.
Король. Господа! Прошу всех на пир. Пусть вода льётся рекой.

Придворные и богатые горожане выходят на сцену с бокалами  в руках.

Менуэт

Придворные:
- Вода с лимоном!
- Вода с сиропом!
- Вода со льдом!
- Не желаете ли?

Песня придворных.

На поляну к пирующим вбегает счастливое возбуждённое облако. Никого не замечая, оно кричит.
Облако. Лоскутик! Лоскутик! Теперь я знаю тайну короля. Источник находится… (увидев посторонних, замолкает)
Пирующие придворные:
- Облако!
- Какое несчастье!
- Облако!
- В нашем королевстве!
- Какая беда.
- Всё было так хорошо и вдруг…
- Облако – 
- Это катастрофа!
- Арестовать!
- Схватить!
- Заморозить!
- Превратить в ледышку!
Облако хватают и уводят. Лоскутик это видит.
Лоскутик. Они посадили Облачко в ледяной подвал! Они превратили его в льдинку! Кто же теперь мне поможет? Барбацуца! Конечно же, Барбацуца!

Картина 5.

Лоскутик. (зовет) Барбацуца!
Барбацуца. (размашистым шагом выходит к Лоскутику.) Я всё знаю. Не реви. Очень мне надо выручать это Облако! Что такое Облако? Сырость, слякоть, пустота, так, пшик и больше ничего. С кем я связалась? С девчонкой и сыростью!
Лоскутик. Облако – единственный мой друг!
Барбацуца. А я?! Вперёд! Во дворец! Сварим королю особенную кашу.
Лоскутик и Барбацуца направляются во дворец.

Музыкальный номер: «В карете»

Кухня королевского дворца.

Танец поварят

Картина 6.

Барбацуца. Молоко прокисает!
Все. Ах!
Главный повар. Что же делать?
Барбацуца. Но если из ледяных подвалов принести весь лёд…
Лоскутик. … и поставить на него молоко, то оно не испортится.
Главный повар. Но в ледяные подвалы никого не пускают. Там в заточении сидит Облач…
Лоскутик. Ну, тогда и каши не будет…
Барбацуца. И вас… (жестом показывает «по шее»)
Главный повар и все поварята:  Льда! Скорее льда!! Иначе нас… (повторяют жест Барбацуцы)

Музыкальный номер: «Лоскутик варит кашу»

Барбацуца. Сварим кашку да такую, 
Что едят лишь короли!
Главный повар. Ах, спасибо, Барбацуца,
Вы опять меня спасли!
Все. Кашка эта так понравится, 
Что огромное количество
Съест её и не подавится
Королевское величество!
Барбацуца. Съест её и не подавится
Королевское величество!
Лоскутик. Молоко кипит в горшочке.
Надо сахару, дружочки!
Поварята. Надо сахару? – Изволь!
Лоскутик. Молоко кипит в горшочке.
Соли надо бы, дружочки!
Поварята. Надо соли? – Вот и соль!
Лоскутик. Скоро будет всё в порядке.
Барбацуца. Дайте манки, поварятки!
Поварята. Живо манки, говорят!
Лоскутик. Всё вы сделали толково,
Кашка к завтраку готова!
Все. Кашка сварена! Виват!
Главный повар. Я от радости станцую
У кухонного стола!
Барбацуца. А помощницу какую
Я себе приобрела!
Все. Что за славная помощница,
Настоящая отличница!
Кашку съест и не поморщится 
Королевское величество!
Кашку съест и не поморщится 
Королевское величество.
Кашку съест и не поморщится 
Королевское величество!
Кашку съест и не поморщится 
Королевское величество.

Придворные во главе с Главным поваром уносят кашу королю. Барбацуца и Лоскутик остаются одни. Их заговор удался. Весь лёд из королевских подвалов был принесён в кухню и где-то здесь, среди льдинок, было и замороженное Облако.

Лоскутик. Фу! На кухне было так жарко, что весь лёд растаял и превратился в пар. 
Облако. (влетая в кухню) А вместе с паром вылетело в окно и оттаявшее Облако. 
Барбацуца. (Уводя Лоскутика и Облако к себе домой) Так Барбацуца спасла Облачко и помогла друзьям.

Картина 7.
Городская площадь
Домик Барбацуцы.  Пожар.

Танец Огня

На площадь вбегают встревоженные горожане.
1-й горожанин. Когда король узнал, как обманули его Барбацуца и Лоскутик, вызволив из темницы Облако, он приказал страже окружить домик Барбацуцы, где укрылись друзья, и поджечь его.
2-й горожанин. Уже пламя охватило весь дом! (раздаются крики о помощи)
3-й горожанин. Но у жителей королевства не было ни капли воды!!!
4-й горожанин. (показывая на шторку) Смотрите!
1-й горожанин. прилетела старая бабка Грозовая Туча!
Грозовая туча. Ах ты, негодное Облако! Вечно от тебя покоя нет старой бабке. (рокот, шум ливня) 
Барбацуца. Не ругай его! Сейчас же прекрати! Вы все бессовестные! Бросили нас, не прилетали! Только оно помогло нам!
Грозовая Туча. А, так бы сразу и сказали! (Гром, звуки ливня)
Горожане:
- Потоки ливня потушили огонь, а сверкающая молния ударила прямо в королевский дворец, разрушила его и освободило источник.
- Теперь всем жителям королевства воды было вдоволь. Для них начиналась новая, счастливая жизнь и они говорили Барбацуце, Лоскутику и Облаку спасибо.
Все. Спасибо! Спасибо!
Грозовая Туча. Ну, пора прощаться!
Лоскутик. Не улетай. (обнимает Облако)
Облако. Прощай, Лоскутик!
Лоскутик. Я побегу за тобой.
Барбацуца. Девочки не бегают по всей земле за облаками. Так не бывает.
Лоскутик. Когда ты прилетишь опять?
Облако. Теперь облака будут часто прилетать в вашу страну. 
Лоскутик. А ты? Ты прилетишь?
Облако. (издалека) Прилечу… Прилечу…
Лоскутик. Я буду ждать… Я буду думать о тебе всю жизнь, каждую минуту…
Горожане.
- На прощанье Облако и Грозовая Туча взмахнули разноцветным  шарфом и бросили его в воздух.
- И тотчас же над городом изогнулась дугой сверкающая радуга.
- Она перекинулась мостом над толпой, над мокрыми, умытыми крышами освобождённого города, 
- над рекой, по которой плыли, сталкиваясь и кружась, венки цветов.

Танец с веночками.

*Песня «Золотые капельки».*
Последняя песня (у меня «Золотые капельки»)
До свиданья, Облако,
Облако белое.
Мы запомним, Облако,
Всё, что ты сделало.
Ты здесь витало,
Ты здесь кружило,
Нас напоило,
Нас подружило.
Превращайся, Облако,
В новые облаки,
Чтоб виднелись в облаке
Разные облики:
Башни и горы,
Звери и лица,
Пена и парус,
Рыба и птица.
Возвращайся, Облако,
Облако светлое,
Возвращайся, Облако,
С вольными ветрами,
С летней грозою,
С ливнем осенним,
С зимней метелью,
С вешним весельем.

*Песня о воде.*
Что такое вода?
Вода.
Она капает, льётся,
Струится, течёт,
Она речкой бежит,
Она ливнем сечёт,
Но не в этом королевстве.
Припев (речитативом):
Всё от жажды изнывает,
Сохнет бедная земля,
А водицу попивает
Только свита короля.
Есть везде и всегда
Вода.
Для питья, для мытья,
Для людей, для зверья,
Для лесов и полей,
Для реки и ручья,
Но не в этом королевстве.
Припев.
*
Поездка и песня Барбацуцы.*
Барбацуца. (сидя в карете)
Клянусь коровой!(4 р.)
А об этих поварах что говорить!
Королю не могут кашку заварить,
Чтоб была ни горяча, ни холодна,
Чтоб была ни солодка, ни солона,
И ни жиденька, и ни крутенька,
А тютелька в тютельку,
Тютелька в тютельку(3 р)
Клянусь коровой!
*
Песня "Где же Барбацуца?"*
Мальчики. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Девочки. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Главный Повар. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Все. Барбацуцы не видать.
Девочки . Государь желают каши.
Ждут её и не дождутся.
Главный повар. Где же, где же Барбацуца?
Все. Барбацуцы не видать.
Кашка эта так понравится,
Что огромное количество
Съест её и не подавится
Королевское величество.
Барбацуца. Соли, соли, соли, соли!
Поскорей, оглохли, что ли?!
Живо сахару, лентяйки!
Чистоплюйки, краснобайки!
Прочь отсюда, шарлатанки!
Манки, манки, манки, манки!
Все. Где же манка? Нету манки.
Главный повар. (говорит в паузе между музыкальными фрагментами) Ах, простите, вот две банки!
Все. Сварим кашку государю,
Ибо завтракать пора.
Барбацуца. Поколдуем, помешаем.
Главный повар. (говорит в паузе между музыкальными фрагментами) Кашка сварена? Ура!!!
Кашка эта так понравится,
Что огромное количество
Съест её и не подавится
Королевское величество.

*Песенка о мечте.*
Мы мечтаем, чтоб в пустыне 
Вдруг пробился ручеёк.
Ручеёк студёный, свежий,
Чтоб прохожий и проезжий
Из него напиться мог.
Припев: А чего ещё желать?
И о чём ещё мечтать?
Чтоб прохожий и проезжий
Мог ручей студёный, свежий
В жаркий полдень увидать.
Мы мечтаем, чтоб однажды
Хлынул дождик золотой, 
Чтоб художник лёгкой кистью
Написал цветы и листья,
Освежённые водой.
Припев: А чего ещё желать?
И о чём ещё мечтать?
Чтоб художник лёгкой кистью
Написал цветы и листья,
Освежённые водой..
Мы мечтаем, чтобы море
Вдруг открылось нам вдали, 
Чтобы волны в берег били
И по краю неба плыли 
Облака и корабли.

Припев: А чего ещё желать?
И о чём ещё мечтать?
Чтобы волны в берег били,
И по краю неба плыли
Облака и корабли.
*
Песня придворных.*
У нас дождик не идёт, - 
Ну и что ж!
У нас речка не течёт, - 
Ну и что ж!
Моря нет для корабля, - 
Ну и что ж!
Вся вода у короля, - 
Ну и что ж!
Припев: А нам водица 
Не годится
И зачем она нужна?
Нам водица только снится,
Только снится нам она!
Чтобы воду не мутить, - 
Ну и что ж!
Надо воду запретить, -
Ну и что ж!
Денег нет у бедняка, - 
Ну и что ж!
Не получит ни глотка, -
Ну и что ж!
Припев.
*
Золотые капельки*
1.	Жил волшебник маленький в небе голубом.
Золотые капельки называл дождем.
На тележке облачной солнышко возил.
И на землю добрую счастье приносил.
Припев: капельки, капельки, не достать рукой.
Прячутся капельки в туче золотой.
Золотые капельки на ниточках дождей
Превращает в радугу небесный чародей.
2.	Был волшебник маленький очень одинок,
Как-то утром он закрыл двери на замок
По небесной лестнице быстро вниз сбежал
И заре-кудеснице шепотом сказал:
3.	Что увидел на земле – волшебник не сказал
Только он по капелькам сильно тосковал
Понял он, что в облаках дом его родной
И взобрался на небо по лестнице крутой.
Ля-ля…

минуса к песенкам по ссылке:
http://yadi.sk/d/2a4094QyFtRw3

----------

recha (23.04.2018), verazalit (10.03.2019), Ольга Р. (18.11.2017)

----------


## Тариэлька

Не знаю куда скинуть,попробую сюда.Переделала сказку "Машенька и рукавички" для сааамых маленьких.Ещё зима,может пригодиться для театрализации.Буду рада. http://yadi.sk/d/0hFLgXuqGCRxw

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), futnik (23.07.2016), olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), Ангел.Тим (29.05.2017), вуерхуша оля (21.02.2019), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (10.03.2019), мазурка (30.08.2018), нутя (24.11.2016), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## annapenko

Сказка "Волк и семеро козлят" В архиве сценарий и минусы.
http://yadi.sk/d/jmUmuYhYGEeaW

----------

baranova n (22.06.2016), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), fiesta (19.01.2022), futnik (23.07.2016), Irina delfin412 (25.01.2022), irinavalalis (15.01.2022), larisakoly (09.07.2017), Lia-Lia (06.05.2018), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), mash-elena (04.02.2016), Natalya52 (18.01.2022), NikTanechka (15.01.2022), Olga 58 (18.08.2019), SNAR (08.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.05.2018), башатова (14.09.2018), Добронрава (15.01.2022), Езовских (16.01.2017), елена1234 (14.01.2017), Иника (21.01.2021), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2018), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (15.01.2022), Любовь Р. (16.01.2022), маринаша (20.01.2019), МарСух (21.01.2019), Мусиенко (08.01.2019), наталия анатольевна (18.10.2022), Николь (27.01.2022), нутя (24.11.2016), Ремзия (09.05.2018), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Туся (10.01.2018), Цветик (18.03.2019)

----------


## мурманчанка

> "Дюймовочка" - классная постановка. Видео с Ютуба. Детский сад "Брусничка", Мурманск.
> 
> В 15 минут уместилась вся сказка! Музыкально, красочно, не затянуто. Можно взять на 8 марта. СПАСИБО автору!


Девочки, это моя сказка. Кому нужен сценарий и музыка, пищите в личку, поделюсь

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xZSsh6XyhA

----------

iriska (17.09.2018), ВЕРНИСАЖ (25.07.2016), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Иоанна (20.03.2016), ландыш64 (25.11.2016), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), ната 68 (16.01.2022), нутя (24.11.2016), Ольга Копытова (12.10.2017), Ремзия (09.05.2018)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Хочется показать вам театральную постановку, которую наш детский сад представил на конкурс. За основу взяла талантливо написанную музыкальную сказку "Детский сад для зверят" (огромное спасибо авторам сценария и музыки)! Переделала по своему вкусу (прошу прощения у авторов), вставила музыкальные номера, посмотрите. что получилось.

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), Iloncik (15.01.2018), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), larisakoly (09.07.2017), Liko (19.01.2019), muzika15 (08.01.2017), nadya1958 (10.03.2019), Olik-Olik (13.01.2019), yuslora (26.12.2016), Ангел.Тим (29.05.2017), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Езовских (16.01.2017), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Мариночка68 (12.03.2018), на.та.ли. (19.09.2018), нутя (24.11.2016), Озма (06.09.2019), Ольга155 (11.10.2017), Ольга2011 (26.01.2017), Олюр (15.01.2021), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Саби (03.07.2018), смеющаяся вода (19.09.2016), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

> здравствуйте! мне понравилась ваша сказка, очень хочу поставить ее со своими детьми. вышлите пожауйста сценарий. спасибо. Наталья


http://yadi.sk/d/-MblIYQBKccaK

----------

adi-dina (10.01.2019), baranova n (22.06.2016), charms (17.01.2020), echeva (08.10.2018), Elen2 (05.11.2016), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), futnik (23.07.2016), Irina delfin412 (25.01.2022), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), larisakoly (09.07.2017), Lenochka121212 (29.12.2016), muzika15 (08.01.2017), Natalya52 (18.01.2022), novgortom (20.08.2018), olya_via (17.02.2016), Shamanaika (05.01.2017), svetlana41166 (08.09.2017), tatjan60 (30.11.2016), Terely (06.11.2019), tvelen (03.05.2018), verazalit (10.03.2019), бабалена (02.01.2017), говорушка (14.01.2021), Езовских (16.01.2017), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (11.03.2019), Задор_Инка (31.05.2020), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), Ириналилия (21.02.2016), Ладога (22.02.2016), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (10.03.2019), мазурка (30.08.2018), нутя (24.11.2016), Озма (06.09.2019), Оксинья (15.11.2016), Ольга Р. (18.11.2017), Ольга155 (11.10.2017), Ольга2011 (26.01.2017), Олюр (15.01.2021), Рашидик (21.07.2021), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Светлана Богатырева (20.03.2022), смеющаяся вода (19.09.2016), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Томагочи (03.01.2021), Туся (03.08.2018)

----------


## Anytka-80

> здравствуйте! вышлите пожалуйста сценарий " Дюймовочка" спасибо


У меня такая http://yadi.sk/d/vDhkW2-rFbHEM

----------

Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), lalanya (09.01.2019), nezabudka-8s (23.02.2019), Olga 58 (18.08.2019), Skania (15.01.2018), verazalit (10.03.2019), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), нутя (24.11.2016), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), уль (29.12.2020), Цветик (18.03.2019)

----------


## irinateatr

девочки держите сценарий по золушке:
ЗОЛУШКА

1.	Действие.
Лесная поляна

                Звучит волшебная музыка «Приглашение в сказку».
Выходит гном.

Гном: 		Я из страны волшебный гном,
                  Вам сказку рассказать пришел.
                  О девочке, что Золушкой была,
                  Как туфелька хрустальная
                  Ей счастье принесла. (звучит волшебная музыка)       
                  В лесу могучем и зеленом,
                  Где красовались ивы, клены,
                  Жила лесничего семья… 
                  Жена и дочка малая. 
                  Для девочки милой и солнце светило,
                  И дрозд распевал, и медведь танцевал,
                  И роза цвела – такие дела.

Выходит Золушка, поет «Добрую песенку»

Гном:       	Но в дом пришла нечаянно беда,
И смех исчез из леса навсегда.

Звучит грустная музыка, к Золушке подходит отец.

Золушка:   	Вот солнце скрылось в вышине, 
Без мамы будет грустно мне.
Остались мы теперь вдвоем… 
Отец:          	С тобой мы дочка проживем. 

Уходят, звучит грустная музыка.

Гном:          	И злющая мачеха там появилась, 
Как в доме лесничего все изменилось.
Она обожает своих дочерей, 
А Золушку гонит работать скорей.

Золушка у камина чистит казанок.

Мачеха:      	Золушка, опять без дела? Пол еще не подмела,
Помыть посуду не успела и огонь не развела!

Звучат фанфары, входит глашатай.

Глашатай: 	Внимание! Внимание!
Король велел оповестить всех жителей заранее:
Скоро будет во дворце большой и шумный бал, 
И счастлив будут житель тот, кого король позвал!

Выбегают дочки мачехи, следом выходит отец.

Мачеха:      	Ах, спасибо, очень рады обязательно придем. 
Золушка, готовь наряды, едим мы на бал втроем!

Золушка уходит мачеха обнимает дочерей, танцуют, радуются.

А ты, что уставился, старый растяпа,
Пошли за модисткой, чтоб сшила нам шляпы!

Уходят.

Гном:          	А в здешней округе все Золушку знали,
И дочки, и мачеха, все понимали:
У Золушки можно совета спросить, 
Какое кому лучше платье пошить. 

Выходит первая дочь, поет.

1 дочь:        	Что за платье, это сон. Самый модный в нем фасон!
Рюшки, бантики, оборки и шифон довольно тонкий.
  		Стала в нем красавица, буду всем я нравиться!

Садится у зеркала, прихорашивается, выходит вторая дочь.

2 дочь:       	Это платье для меня, ярче солнечного дня!
Мягкий бархат и каймой, даже бантик золотой
Стала в нем красавица, буду всем я нравиться!
Садится, обувает туфли.

1 дочь:         	Мне, Золушка, ленту к косе привяжи!
2 дочь:         	Какие мне туфли обуть, подскажи!

Золушка бегает от одной сестры к другой, выходит мачеха.

Золушка:    	Все готово! Ах, сестрицы, как мне хочется на бал!
1 дочь:         	Да, король бы удивился!
2 дочь:         	Замарашек он не звал!

Дразнят Золушку, смеются.

Мачеха:      	Золушка, послушай, крошка,
Потрудись еще немножко
Дров на месяц наколи, на год кофе намели,
Посади среди цветов, сорок розовых кустов.
И пока они растут, подметай дорожки тут!

Уходят. Золушка берет метлу, поет.

Золушка:    	Где ты ходишь, справедливость,
Ну, скажи ты мне на милость? 
Ну, скажи ты мне на милость,
Где ты ходишь, справедливость?

Звучит волшебная музыка, входит Фея.

Фея:            	Что с тобой, дитя мое?
 Золушка:  	Я тружусь с утра, до ночи 
В своем доме, как рабочий.
И никто не пожалеет, 
Даже лаской не согреет.
Фея:            	Вижу, крестница моя, 
И о том печалюсь я. 
В доме все тебя ругают, без причины огорчают…
Знаю я, что ты мечтаешь веселиться на балу!
Золушка:  	Крестная, ну все ты знаешь!
Фея:            	Да! И многое могу!
О работе позабудь, только умницею будь!
Принеси из огорода тыкву цвета позолоты.
Золушка несет тыкву

Говорю сейчас об этом, чтоб была тебе карета,
Прикоснусь я к толстой корке, 
чтоб резные были створки.
Выносят карету. 

Не хватает кучера, и за ним идти пора.
Он упряжкой будет править и на бал тебя доставит!
Золушка ведет крота – кучера, он вывозит коней

Кучер:           	Кони статные гарцуют,
Сбруя серебром волнует.
Я - упряжкой буду править,
Золушку готов доставить.

1.	Действие.
Королевский бал.

Сидит на троне Король, рядом Принц и Придворный.
Танец «Золушка на свете жила».

Король:            	Мой сын, как много здесь невест 
со всех концов страны!
Придворный: 	Из соседних королевств они приглашены! 
                          	Позвольте, Принц, представить вам:
                         	Испанские красавицы! 
Они мне очень нравятся!

«Испанский танец»
Принц кривится, машет руками.

Придворный: 	А эта девушка, мой Принц, 
«Жемчужина востока!»
Король:           	Какая прелесть, вот сюрприз! 
Стройна как, черноока!

«Восточный танец»
Принц зевает, машет руками.

Придворный: 	Ну, а сейчас представить рад вам 
двух сестер, мой Принц!

Выходят, кланяются перед Принцем.

Принц:             	Шагают точно на парад!
Король:            	Ах, сын, не торопись!

Песня «Во дворце сегодня бал»
Звучит торжественная музыка, Кучер ведет Золушку.

Король: 		Что случилось, объясните?
                          	Снова гостья прибыла?

Придворный: 	Незнакомая принцесса!
                          	Кто? Откуда? Вот дела!
Принц подходит к Золушке.

Принц:             	Как я рад, что вы решили 
бал наш скромный посетить!
                         	Разрешите, незнакомка, 
вас на танец пригласить. 

Танец «Менуэт»
Золушка выходит на середину.
«Песня Золушки»

Я хочу, чтоб в этом зале, 
все мы польку станцевали!

Танец «Полька»
В конце танца начинают бить куранты, Золушка убегает.

Гном: 			Только время быстро мчится, 
и часам не возвратиться.
Уже часы 12 бьют, Золушке они поют!

Принц ищет Золушку и находит туфельку.
Король: 		Где Принцесса?
Принц: 		Убежала!
Король: 		Слуги, все сюда! Догнать!
               		Что тебе она сказала? 
Как зовут и где искать!
Принц: 		чего мне не сказала, 
туфельку лишь потеряла…
                       Показывает туфельку Королю.

Король: 		Горя, чтоб не знать тебе, 
я помогу твоей беде!
Уходят.

2.	Действие.
После бала.
Звучит грустная музыка.

Гном: 		Золушка вернулась в дом, оглядела все кругом,
            	В кухню грустная пошла, где ждала ее зола.

С бала возвращаются Мачеха с дочерьми, проходят мимо Золушки.

Мачеха: 	Был такой веселый бал!
Золушка: 	Меня никто не вспоминал?
Первая: 	Да о чем же ты болтаешь, своим видом напугаешь!
Вторая: 	Что ты, переутомилась? 
Иль во сне чего приснилось?
Рукой трогает лоб Золушки.

Первая: 	Уделил мне Принц вниманье, 
пригласил он на свиданье!
Вторая: 	Мне сказал: «Благодарю, вот цветочек вам дарю!»
Мачеха: 	Я добьюсь у Короля уваженья для себя,
                Чтоб, по воле по моей, уважали дочерей.
                Чтоб красотками считали, в книгу доброты вписали!

Звучит торжественная музыка, входит придворный Короля.

Придворный: Внимание! Внимание! Новый указ!
Послушайте, люди, прочтем мы для вас!
Хрустальную туфельку Принц нам доверил,
Чтоб девушкам всем мы могли бы примерить.
Какой же красотке она подойдет,
Та замуж за Принца тот час же пойдет!
Мачеха:	Зайдите в наш дом, здесь живет та девица,
                Что будет хорошей женою для Принца!
Начинают мерить туфельку дочерям.

Первая: 	Мне пальцы свело, не могу я надеть,
               Я ею мозоли могу натереть!
Швыряет туфельку.

Мачеха: 	Попробуй вторая дочурка надеть,
                Не надо для этого много уметь!
Начинает мерить вторая дочка.

Вторая: 	Ах, в туфельку пятка совсем не влезает,
               	Держите меня, я сознанье теряю!
Придворный: Мне туфельку надо примерить другим.
Мачеха: 	Примерить другим… Ни за что не дадим!!!
Прижимает туфельку к себе.

Мачеха: 	Где эта бездельница!!! Золушка где?
Золушка подходит к Мачехе.

Золушка: 	Кому же примерить прикажете мне?
Мачеха: 	Элиза Принцессой быть может вполне!
Дочка кривится от боли и с большим трудом пытается идти.

Придворный: Исполнен приказ, пошли во дворец!
Мачеха: 	Пусть Принц мою дочку ведет под венец!
Туфелька слетает с ноги и падает перед Золушкой.

Придворный: Простите сударыня, странное дело,
Хрустальная туфелька с ножки слетела!
Пытается надеть туфельку, но у него не получается.

Придворный: Да как же ее вы сумели надеть?
Она вам мала, это ж надо суметь!
Не плачьте сударыня, ну-ка примерьте!
Мачеха: 	Ей месть на кухне, уж мне то поверьте!
Придворный: Приказ у меня, ее всем надевать 
И этот приказ буду я исполнять!
Надевает туфельку Золушке.

Первая: 	Глазам своим не поверю, она ей как раз!
Вторая: 	Сознание я потеряю сейчас…
Придворный: Да вам эта туфелька в пору пришлась,
А где же вторая?
Берет вторую туфельку из рук заплаканной Золушки.
Так вот же нашлась!
Одевает Золушке вторую туфельку.

Звучит музыка входит Фея.

Фея: 		Достойна ты счастья, достойна добра,
          	Хочу, чтоб всегда ты счастливой была!

Танец «Золушка на свете жила». (3 куплет)
Фея выводит Золушку в нарядном платье.
Песня «После бала Золушка».

Принц: 	Глазам своим не вею,
              	Отец, да вот она,
              	Та скромная принцесса,
              	Что на балу была!
Золушка: 	Вас сестрицы я прощаю и сейчас вам предлагаю:
В дружбе и согласье жить, а о прошлом позабыть!

Заключительная часть
Вальс «Золушки и Принца».
КОНЕЦ.

 Само видео девочки , вы можите найти в ютубе. На самом верху, в поисковике, задайте вопрос "мюзикл "Золушка" и увидите где можно будет посмотреть или скинуть материал, а музыку я постараюсь скинуть, как только нормально заработает интернет, могу и фото скинуть, если надо пишите)))

----------

zilena (16.08.2016), виктория птица (10.01.2016), Туся-Natusya (28.01.2019)

----------


## вера денисенко

вот выкладываю песни героев сказки "Дюймовочки" там есть тексты,где-то полюсы с минусами,а где только минусы....может кому пригодиться....искала на просторах интернета))))https://yadi.sk/d/_5BIHghRbnRLr

----------

finocka (09.01.2020), futnik (23.07.2016), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), natali70 (14.03.2019), olia.kostina (04.10.2019), verazalit (10.03.2019), Добронрава (03.01.2022), Ларонька (05.02.2019), МарСух (17.01.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Римара (29.10.2019), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), смеющаяся вода (19.09.2016), Туся (10.01.2018), Цветик (18.03.2019)

----------


## LAKATA

Аудио сказка "Муравьиная королева"

http://yadi.sk/d/JsGFUYZ08-Pko

----------

1 Kvitochka (05.02.2016), konstman_vg (22.03.2018), Natasha56 (22.01.2016), tvelen (03.05.2018), Драгметал (08.09.2018), нутя (24.11.2016), смеющаяся вода (19.09.2016), Тариэлька (15.03.2022), Туся (10.01.2018)

----------


## nataliua.sm

> Девочки! Помогите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! Срочно нужна озвучка к кукольному театру сценарий ,,Мур-ко-ква,Почему морковку назвали морковкой?   может у кого есть или ткните пальцем где найти!Я не нашла.Спасибо!


Посмотрите здесь: http://forum.nanya.ru/topic/37081-st...-skazok/page-2

----------


## Natali-S

Коллеги,  с форума скачала инсценировку "Лесной зонтик", но пришлось добавить туда героев, а наша талантливая поэтесса-форумчанка  Светлана Русских (svetsvet)   по моей просьбе досочинила некоторые моменты.  Огромная благодарность ей!!! 
Для первого знакомства детей со сказочкой сделала очень простую презентацию.

В архиве текст и презентация.  https://yadi.sk/d/0WSQ2sRccGHDH 

P.S. Сказка основана на повторении текста персонажами, т.к. занятие проходит 1 раз в неделю и никаких дополнительных и индивидуальных занятий не предусмотрено.

----------

Alehina123 (02.09.2019), Antonida (16.10.2016), elis673 (15.11.2019), futnik (23.07.2016), Irina V (05.03.2017), lalanya (19.02.2019), larisakoly (09.07.2017), lusina (03.09.2021), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), muzika15 (08.01.2017), nat10021 (31.01.2019), natali64 (01.02.2017), Olga 58 (18.08.2019), olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), SNAR (08.01.2020), SVETLANA_NV (05.11.2016), Tahik (30.01.2019), tvelen (03.05.2018), verazalit (10.03.2019), Драгметал (08.09.2018), ивасишин (05.09.2021), Ильенко Елена (30.03.2017), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), краля (23.10.2022), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Любовь Анатольевна (14.09.2016), ненька (27.02.2020), нутя (24.11.2016), Озма (06.09.2019), окси 777 (05.05.2018), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Стеша (06.12.2022), татуся (08.06.2021), Туся (03.08.2018)

----------


## LAKATA

Аудио сказка "Непослушный котенок"
https://yadi.sk/d/B-BODZqMf7vCM

----------

1 Kvitochka (05.02.2016), Elen2 (05.11.2016), futnik (23.07.2016), laptysha26 (28.01.2019), tvelen (03.05.2018), vikapogozheva (21.01.2016), Zetik (02.04.2017), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Лидушка (22.12.2019), Марийка-Умница (16.03.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Туся (10.01.2018), Цветик (15.03.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Мюзикл "Муха-Цокотуха" (сценарий+музыка+видео).* Ставила ровно 3 года назад, к юбилею К.И.Чуковского, в логопедической подготовительной группе. Сценарий составляла сама, используя материал и музыку, найденные в интернете. Часть слов - мои авторские. Всё продумано до мелочей, берите и проводите! Всем удачи!

Так как эта тема открыта и доступна всем в интернете, ссылку на скачивание закрываю, только для своих. 
(Простите, гости дорогие! Регистрируйтесь на нашем форуме и будет вам счастье! :Grin: )


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Adaneth (29.10.2019), Alehina123 (02.09.2019), AntonAsa1 (15.05.2022), anulia (19.03.2019), Anytka-80 (25.02.2019), BimBoom (03.07.2018), echeva (08.10.2018), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), Galina52 (29.03.2016), Grosmat (12.03.2016), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), Irina_Irina (21.01.2016), Irisha-74 (03.01.2023), Ivica (30.04.2016), Ketvik (20.01.2016), ki-ki (20.01.2016), klyukva (12.04.2022), krinka (17.03.2019), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), laluz07 (21.01.2020), larisakoly (09.07.2017), Lenochka121212 (29.12.2016), Lilyaborisowa (09.03.2017), luisa (20.02.2019), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), margo57 (02.01.2019), marina 64 (12.01.2020), MaRinKa_Z (20.01.2016), mia10 (08.01.2022), muza67 (05.12.2016), Nata Petrova (09.10.2017), natali64 (26.09.2019), natali70 (24.12.2018), nataly2654 (10.03.2019), Neit (23.03.2016), novgortom (20.08.2018), olga2505 (10.03.2016), SNAR (08.01.2020), SVETLANA_NV (05.11.2016), Tahik (21.01.2016), Tatleo (21.08.2021), tolga (06.04.2016), tvelen (03.05.2018), Valesy (13.01.2019), varvara7371 (16.03.2016), verazalit (10.03.2019), wlx1 (16.02.2019), ya-annushka (16.05.2016), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), zavedka (30.01.2016), алекяна (05.01.2019), Алена ПДО (30.11.2016), Богомякова (03.01.2022), буссоница (05.02.2016), Вета (03.02.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.12.2018), гномик (02.01.2017), говорушка (20.04.2020), гуша (14.01.2018), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Добронрава (03.01.2022), Езовских (20.01.2016), Ийя (07.12.2021), инна2804 (23.01.2021), Иннусик (26.10.2017), ирина 64 (26.11.2016), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), Иришочек (11.01.2022), Катюша (08.07.2017), Киссерюльчик (01.02.2020), космея (20.01.2016), Ладога (22.02.2016), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Лариса Антонова (20.01.2016), Лариса12 (21.02.2021), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия Разаковна (07.01.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (14.09.2016), Люсева (16.01.2019), мадам (20.01.2016), мазурка (31.08.2018), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), Марийка-Умница (16.03.2016), Марина """ (23.08.2022), Марина Сухарева (13.01.2019), марисаелька (27.01.2021), мурзик (12.04.2022), на.та.ли. (19.01.2022), Ната25 (18.08.2018), Наталi (24.12.2022), наталия анатольевна (24.08.2019), Натаниетта (26.01.2020), Николь (27.01.2022), нутя (17.03.2016), окси 777 (12.03.2016), Олег Лекарь (14.05.2016), Ольха (16.01.2020), Ремзия (09.05.2018), Римара (29.10.2019), Римма1961 (13.03.2019), сашэ (27.01.2020), СИБИРОЧКА (15.11.2016), Смурная цыпа (31.12.2020), Стеша (21.03.2017), татуся (01.02.2019), Туся (10.01.2018), Удомля (11.02.2019), Цветик (15.03.2019), ЮНВА (11.08.2019), Яна-2001 (04.11.2016), Ярик (14.08.2018)

----------


## LAKATA

Аудио сказка "Королева пчёл""
https://yadi.sk/d/kX18sHIR8-Pkg

----------

klyukva (12.04.2022), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), tvelen (18.05.2016), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Лидушка (22.12.2019), мурзик (12.04.2022)

----------


## vasar

Доброе время суток... спасибо всем, кто делится опытом и наработками... хочу предложить вам "свои" любимые  сказки. Постаралась их адаптировать для старших дошкольников. Видео этих сказок можно найти в инете... Сказки называются:
ОГНИВО. Музыка Горковенко
"Сказка про Бабу Ягу, её сына Цыпу, Царевну-Матвевну и сундук с вениками." Музыка Екимовского.
К сказкам прилагаются ноты, сценарий и фонограммы.
http://vasar321.jimdo.com/%D0%BA%D0%...0%D1%82%D1%80/

----------

echeva (08.10.2018), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), futnik (23.07.2016), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Tahik (21.01.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.01.2022), Terely (14.01.2019), veragolovacheva (03.01.2016), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), башатова (14.09.2018), ЕкСер (07.03.2016), зулико (02.01.2017), Иника (09.10.2022), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), мурзик (12.04.2022), на.та.ли. (19.09.2018), НСА (15.03.2016), нутя (17.03.2016), смеющаяся вода (19.09.2016), Стеша (13.01.2019)

----------


## Anytka-80

> Ищу  музыкальную сказку "Дюймовочка" с нотами(Фонограммами) и текстом сказки.Очень срочно, пожалуйста!


Дюймовочкаhttps://yadi.sk/d/XoM0K2yKFb8ZR

----------

Alehina123 (02.09.2019), Antonida (16.10.2016), elis673 (15.11.2019), futnik (23.07.2016), galinka3005 (11.01.2017), Irina Sirin (22.01.2020), lalanya (16.01.2020), lusina (03.09.2021), natali64 (26.09.2019), natali70 (24.12.2018), nezabudka-8s (23.02.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), qwertyui (14.01.2021), Shamanaika (05.01.2017), tvelen (21.01.2016), valush (02.01.2023), буссоница (24.02.2019), Вета (03.02.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.12.2018), Дзюбкина (29.12.2019), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2018), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Леди N (05.02.2016), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), МарСух (21.01.2019), мурзик (12.04.2022), нутя (24.11.2016), Озма (06.09.2019), Олег Лекарь (14.05.2016), Ольга2011 (13.03.2018), Ольха (16.01.2020), Римма1961 (13.03.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (15.11.2016), сонейко (13.04.2019), Туся (10.01.2018), Ярик (14.08.2018)

----------


## вжик

https://disk.yandex.net/disk/public/...BY0jIAyoq48%3D     Заюшкина избушка

----------

1 Kvitochka (05.02.2016), Alexandra_B (26.03.2018), Elen2 (05.11.2016), futnik (23.07.2016), lenik (22.09.2016), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Oletta (23.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), tvelen (21.01.2016), Драгметал (08.09.2018), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Леди N (05.02.2016), музыканша (28.10.2016), мурзик (12.04.2022), нутя (17.03.2016), Туся (10.01.2018), фантазёрочка (08.04.2016), Цветик (15.03.2019), Элиса (23.12.2015)

----------


## вжик

https://disk.yandex.net/disk/public/...7jwuLm8jgeQ%3D  Лесной оркестр

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), futnik (23.07.2016), konstman_vg (22.03.2018), marina111 (29.04.2016), nat10021 (31.01.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Oletta (23.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), tvelen (21.01.2016), zilena (15.08.2016), Василиса68 (10.01.2016), Вета (03.02.2020), Дзюбкина (23.03.2016), Драгметал (08.09.2018), ирина 64 (26.11.2016), Ирина Ивановна (12.03.2016), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), лариса 25 (09.02.2016), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Леди N (05.02.2016), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), музыканша (28.10.2016), нутя (17.03.2016), окси 777 (12.03.2016), Пономарёва Александра (17.05.2018), Туся (10.01.2018), фантазёрочка (08.04.2016), Цветик (15.03.2019), Элиса (23.12.2015)

----------


## вжик

https://disk.yandex.net/disk/public/...d2xFV1uv2o4%3D    Дорога на мельницу

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), futnik (23.07.2016), Irina_Irina (29.12.2015), Ivica (30.04.2016), tvelen (21.01.2016), verazalit (10.03.2019), zilena (15.08.2016), лариса 25 (09.02.2016), Леди N (05.02.2016), нутя (17.03.2016), окси 777 (12.03.2016), Пономарёва Александра (17.05.2018), Туся (10.01.2018), фантазёрочка (08.04.2016), Цветик (15.03.2019), Элиса (23.12.2015), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## Elen2

*"Подарок для солнышка"* ,замечательная сказка.
https://yadi.sk/d/sHD4uRiASV4F4
Мы ее ставили,Аленушка была моя невестка Наташа.Сама программа называлась "В гостях у дедушки Эхо"

Это первая часть



И вторая часть,сама сказка

----------

anulia (19.03.2019), Anytka-80 (06.04.2017), echeva (08.10.2018), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), genek (10.01.2016), igo (23.03.2017), Ivica (30.04.2016), konstman_vg (13.02.2017), lalanya (17.01.2017), larisakoly (09.07.2017), lenik (08.03.2017), LiliyaOdiss (05.01.2016), marinamama (31.01.2022), nadya1958 (10.03.2019), Tasya835 (14.12.2015), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), Valesy (21.01.2018), Vassa (24.07.2017), verazalit (10.03.2019), vikapogozheva (21.01.2016), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Евгения 71 (06.03.2016), Жарок (05.12.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (26.02.2017), Ирина Ивановна (12.03.2016), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), музыканша (28.10.2016), Мусиенко (26.08.2016), нутя (17.03.2016), окси 777 (12.03.2016), ольга марущак (10.09.2016), Ремзия (09.05.2018), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), татуся (08.06.2021), Туся (10.01.2018), Цветик (15.03.2019), Элиса (23.12.2015), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Мы ее ставили,Аленушка была моя невестка Наташа.Сама программа называлась "В гостях у дедушки Эхо"


   Спасибо за видеоматериал. А нет ли у вас чертежей или описания как и из чего вы делали ширму. У нас старая и такая неудобная. Хочу поменять, но никак не найду подходящий вариант.

----------


## tany136

*Inesa Aliakseyenka*, муха цокотуха
https://yadi.sk/d/TSL3cxY6mBQSM
https://yadi.sk/d/9ZBmpqqQmBQTA

----------

alla-mus (15.03.2016), Antonida (16.10.2016), Anytka-80 (01.04.2016), delicata (24.01.2016), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), Galina52 (29.03.2016), Grosmat (04.01.2017), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), Julia5 (13.03.2017), ki-ki (13.12.2015), konstman_vg (22.03.2018), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), laluz07 (21.01.2020), lipa29 (14.12.2015), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), MALIATKO9 (20.04.2016), olga-inku (15.02.2016), olgads6 (19.09.2017), olya.pan (01.09.2016), Skania (15.01.2018), tatjan60 (19.02.2016), tolga (06.04.2016), tvelen (14.10.2016), Valesy (13.01.2019), zavedka (30.01.2016), Zetik (02.04.2017), zilena (15.08.2016), алекяна (05.01.2019), багира (10.01.2019), башатова (14.09.2018), буссоница (12.12.2015), Василиса68 (10.01.2016), гуша (14.01.2018), Дзюбкина (23.03.2016), Езовских (16.01.2017), ирина 64 (26.11.2016), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), ирина махно (13.03.2016), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Леди N (05.02.2016), Лорис (13.12.2015), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), Марийка-Умница (16.03.2016), Марина """ (23.08.2022), Мусиенко (08.06.2021), наталия анатольевна (24.08.2019), нутя (24.11.2016), окси 777 (12.03.2016), Олег Лекарь (15.05.2016), Римма1961 (26.02.2017), светlana (06.01.2018), Стеша (13.03.2017), Туся (10.01.2018), Цветик (18.03.2019), Элиса (19.01.2016), ЮЛилиана (22.01.2016), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,а кто-нибудь ставил по К.Чуковскому "Айболит и Бармалей? Может у кого есть песни героев,музыкальное оформление? Буду очень признательна за помощь)

----------


## Ладога

> Девочки,а кто-нибудь ставил по К.Чуковскому "Айболит и Бармалей? Может у кого есть песни героев,музыкальное оформление? Буду очень признательна за помощь)


 *Ирина Меликян в своём волшебном домике выставляла видео инсценировки "БАРМАЛЕЙ", которую готовила к литературному конкурсу "Живой микрофон" :*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5116204

----------

Antonida (16.10.2016), echeva (08.10.2018), Irina_Irina (29.12.2015), larisakoly (10.07.2017), nastiabar (05.01.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.01.2022), Skania (15.01.2016), вера денисенко (06.01.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Олга Кобелева (07.11.2016), Римма1961 (26.02.2017)

----------


## Lusik

> Есть музыкальные сказки. может кому-нибудь пригодятся.


СПАСИБО!!! А есть в печатном виде эта сказка?!..в интернете не нашла...пожалуйста!(какие герои говорят?!)

----------


## NatalIg

*сказка "Бременские музыканты"*

Первая картина

                  Вам - прекрасные новеллы,
                  Для ребят и малышей
                  Мы расскажем о принцессах
                  В царстве глупых королей.

                  О веселых музыкантах,
                  О разбойниках лесных
                  И о множестве талантов
                  И о сыщиках крутых.

                  Быстро сказка сказывается
                  Не быстро дело делается.

                  Вот утром на дороге,
                  Ведущей в знатный замок,
                  Без грусти и тревоги
                  Песня раздавалась.

                  В повозке Трубадур был,
                  Петух, и пес, и кот,
                  Все дружно подвывали,
                  Кто громче пропоет.
Слышится «Песня друзей»
(Друзья едут в замок, останавливаются перед троном и делают поклон).

Трубадур: Вас, король, приветствуем
                   Прекрасную принцессу 
                   И наше представление
                   Начнем без промедления!
       (звучит веселая музыка «Представление»)
                   Гири поднимал Осел,
                   Пес крутился колесом,
                   Гопака петух плясал
                   Лихо крыльями махал.
                   Ну а фокус у кота-
                   Это чудо-красота!
                   И Принцесса поразилась-
                   В Трубадура…и влюбилась!

                   Вечерело и смеркалось,
                   Представление кончалось.
                   Разошлись все на ночлег –
                   Сна у Трубадура нет!

                   А прекрасная Принцесса
                   Не могла сидеть на месте
                   Тосковала и скучала,
                   Песню грустно напевала.
(звучит «Песня Принцессы», выключается свет, в лесу темно, в доме разбойников горит свет, тихо звучит музыка «Разбойники»)
Пес:            Все в лесу темным-темно,
                    Но горит одно окно.
Петух:        Что же может там гореть?
Кот:            Нам бы, братцы, посмотреть!
Осел:          Светит полная луна,
                     Встанем дружно у окна.
Кот:            Ой, разбойнички лесные!
Петух:        Страшные они и злые.
Трубадур:  Постоим, узнаем,
                    О чем они гадают!
Осел:          Все разбойнички сидят,
                    Атаманше в рот глядят.
(Открывается одна половина дома. Разбойники сидят за столом)
Атаманша: Топоры все наточили?
                      Про ножи вы не забыли?
Разбойники: Все мы сделали тот час,
                        Атаманша ты у нас!
Атаманша:   Атаманша – право слово,
                        Я на гадости готова.

Танец разбойников – Говорят мы…

Разбойники: Скоро будет здесь король!
                        Надо нам его поймать
                        Руки-ноженьки связать!
Атаманша:   Это пара пустяков
                        Все в засаду ждать врагов!
   (выходят звери)
                   Звери, что есть силы закричали,
                   Лиходеев очень напугали.
                   Пес – залаял,
                   Осел – замычал,
                   Кот – замяукал,
                   Петух – закричал.
                   И разбойники бежали
                   Все в избушке побросали.
(Звери заходят в дом)
Трубадур: Остановимся вот тут,
                   Здесь нашли мы все приют.
                   Надо спать, уже темно,
                   Солнце спит уже давно.

                   Снится трубадуру сон
                   Как поет Принцесса в нем.

«Песня Принцессы»
(все звери спят)
                   А на утро по дороге
                   Застучали чьи-то ноги!

Марш Охраны

                   Свист, тревога на весь лес,
                   Король на дерево полез.
                   Лихая песня раздавалась,
                   Разбойная ватага показалась.
(король прячется за дерево, охрана убегает. Звучит «песня переодетых бременских музыкантов – А кто увидит нас…»)
Король:    Где охрана? Где подмога?
                   Уношу скорее ноги!
(пес хватает короля за мантию)
Пес:           Поздно, братец, не сбежишь!
                   Здесь немного посидишь!
(привязывают короля к дереву)
Король:     Вот несчастье, вот промашка
                    Ах, несчастный я бедняжка!
                    Что же станет здесь со мной
                   Скоро будет дождь грибной!

Танец с зонтиками
                   Что ты дождик натворил?
                   Весь наряд мой намочил!
                   Апчхи! Ну вот дождался, так и есть
                   Осталось только заболеть!
Грибы:      Что за чудная погода!
                   Ах, какая красота!
                   Отвлекитесь на мгновение,
                   Наши шляпы – заглядение!
                   Бело-красненький узор
                   Современный мухомор!

Танец мухоморов
Король:     Что сейчас я буду делать?
                    Мне уже пора обедать,
                    Я голодный ведь совсем
                    Ох, я даже кашу съем!

                   По тропинке, мимо дома,
                   Трубадур гулял знакомый.
                   Песню громко распевал
                   Себя пеньем забавлял!
(звучит - «Песня Трубадура»)
Король:     Здесь привязанный сижу,
                    На тебя давно гляжу
                   Меня сможешь развязать?
Трубадур: Рад услугу оказать!
                   Сейчас веревку развяжу
                   И вас, король, освобожу!
                   Кто к дереву вас привязал?
Король:    Я на ушко б вам сказал!
(король шепчет, и показывает на дом разбойников, Трубадур заходит в дом)
Трубадур: Рад за вас я бой принять,
                   Рад за честь я постоять.
Король:    Вот я свободен
                   Все мне рады
                   Какой ты требуешь награды?
Трубадур: Не нужно серебра и злата
                   Любовь я требую в награду!
                   Как только выйдем мы из леса
                   Ты выдай за меня принцессу.
Король:    Так будет таково мое решенье:
                   Отдам принцессу замуж я без возраженья!
Трубадур: Тогда в дорогу, верные друзья,
                   Сегодня день великий у меня!
(в замке)
Дети подг.гр. исполняют «Менуэт» переходящий в современный танец.

                   Шутите, пойте, смейтесь
                   На празднике у нас
                   Танцуйте что хотите
                   Настал веселья час! 

«Полька» -ст.гр.
                   Итак, все звери нарядились
                   И у ворот остановились,
                   Веселый праздник был в разгаре,
                   И музыканты королевские в ударе.
Охрана:    Вы предъявите документы,
                   И пропущу я вас в момент.
Пес:           Мы – Трубадуровы друзья!
Охрана:    Не слышу ничего ушами я. (Прочищает уши пальцем)
Кот:           Я – мяу, объяснить вам все готов!
Охрана:    Брысь, вшивых не люблю котов!
Петух:       Я буду жаловаться, ко-ко-ко!
Охрана:    Ишь, раскудахтался!
                   Не петушись, ты здесь никто!
Осел:         Мы с вами благородно говорим: иа-иа!
Охрана:    Король сказал мне никого не пропускать!
Ведущая: И грустно зазвучала песня
                   Которую когда-то пели вместе.
(тихо звучит «песня бременских», гаснет свет)

----------

adi-dina (29.05.2017), Sakhina Luba (21.07.2018)

----------


## NatalIg

*По следам Бременских музыкантов*
(вторая картина)

(Зажигается свет, выбегают шуты. Входит Король. Голова у него перевязана. Все охают, ахают)
Король:     Горе мне, беда, беда!
                   Шут гороховый, сюда!
Шут 1:      Что стряслось? Переполох!
Шут 2:       Наш король вдруг занемог!
Шут 1:       Да не вдруг, на самом деле!
                   Дышит трудно еле-еле!
Шут 2:       Ведь принцесса убежала!
                   И письма не написала!
Шут 1:       Безутешен, право слово,
                   А принцесса-то здорова!
Шут 2:      Не волнуйтесь, я сказал-
                   Король за сыщиком послал!
(входит Сыщик с лупой)
Король:    Я прошу вас, помогите,
                   Дочку глупую сыщите!
Сыщик:   Мне приметы надо знать!
Король:   Я могу вам рассказать:
                 Косы – русые такие
                 Ноги стройные – прямые,
                 А глаза-то, а глаза,
                  Будто в море жемчуга!
Сыщик:   Вы прошу, не отвлекайтесь!
                   Что случилось, признавайтесь!
Король:     Да влюбилась право слово
                   Раз и два и все готово!
(Звучит «Песня Короля и слуг»)
Сыщик:    Я все понял – приступаю,
                   Я найду всех – заверяю.
                   От меня не убегут,
                   Под землей я их найду.
(Сыщик уходит. Появляется повозка)
Выходит сыщик, переодетый в нищенку.
Нищенка: Ой, куда же я зашла?
                    Здесь я раньше не была!
                    Что за крики в этом месте?
Пес:            Вот жених, а вот невеста!
Нищенка: Кто же свадьбу так справляет?
                   Что невесту ожидает?
                   Нет музыки, нет цветов!
                   Нет колец и нет стихов!
Трубадур: Мы кувшинок там нарвем
                   И в корзине принесем!

Песня «Кувшинки»

(Все бегут за цветами. Сыщик сбрасывает балахон и хватает принцессу за руку)
Сыщик:    Вот попалась мне девица,
                   От меня тебе не скрыться!
                   По приказу короля
                   В замок приведу тебя!
(Сыщик уводит Принцессу. Входит Трубадур)
Трубадур: Где Принцесса?
Пес:           Эй, скорей! Собирай сюда друзей!
Кот:           А принцессу утащили!
                   В замке каменном закрыли!
                   За железными воротами,
                   За массивными засовами!
Осел:         Мы поможем принцессу найти!
                   Нам бы только до замка дойти!
(Друзья уходят. На троне сидит король и плачет, а Принцесса от него отвернулась)
«Песня Короля и Принцессы»

(Петух пробирается в зал и прячется)
Король:     Знаю от чего так злится,
                   Угораздило влюбиться,
                   Да о бедняке мечтает,
                   Ветер в голове гуляет!
Принцесса: А мне не надо никого,
                      Выйду только за него,
                      Пусть в кармане ни гроша,
                      Зато улыбка хороша!
Король:       Ах так, тогда я волю оглашу:
                      Тебя, принцесса, не спрошу,
                      Приказ мой будет крут и строг
                      Научит мой тебя урок!
                      Женой ты будешь гастролера
                      Или заморского жонглера!
Принцесса: Я, папенька скорей умру
                     Чем Трубадуру изменю!
Петух:         Ты задал нам король задачу
                     Но все исполнится иначе
                     Принцессу можем мы спасти
                     Из замка утром увести!
Шут:            А сейчас программы гвоздь
                     Наш заморский редкий гость!

«Танец Иностранцев»

                     Песню-то пока тянули,
                     Сыщик и Король заснули.
                     А принцесса не спеша
                     К Трубадуру подошла!
Принцесса: Папа, разве ты не знаешь?
                      Дружбу нашу не сломаешь!
Король:       Так будьте счастливы вы дети
                      Дайте руки мне сюда
                      И не ссорьтесь никогда!
                      Ах, какой же день чудесный
                      Все так славно, интересно!
Трубадур:   Дружат ветер и волна
                     Дружат небо и луна,
                     Ты – мой друг, и я твой – брат
                     Подружиться каждый рад!

«Песня друзей» - все

----------


## NatalIg

*Волк и семеро козлят на новый лад*
                                                          1-е действие
     Ведущая: Сказку, известную всем давно
                          Переделали мы на новый лад.
                          Вы смотрели в театре ее и в кино,
                          А наша сказка пришла в детский сад.
                          Просим вас слушать внимательно,
                          Различать, кто в ней добро, а кто зло несет.
                          И тогда, друзья, обязательно 
                  В жизни вам повезет.
                           Посмотрите-ка, ребята,
                          Дом простой стоит в лесу,
                          Там живут наши козлята,
                          Маму ждут свою – Козу.
     Козлята выходят из домика.
     Козленок. Посмотрите, как много здесь гостей. Познакомимся с ними?
     Козлята. Познакомимся!
      Исполняют песню «Семеро козлят».
     Козленок. Хватит вам, братцы, забавляться. Пойдем в дом, приберем там да будем маму поджидать.
     Козлята уходят в дом. Коза подходит к домику, стучит копытом, звенит колокольчиком, показывает рожки.
     Коза. Козлятки, козлятки
                 Родные ребятки,
                 Откройте мне дверь.

                 Стою у порога молочка очень много
                 Откройте мне дверь.

                 Маму впустите свою, это я вам пою
                 Откройте мне дверь. 
     Козлята. Мы тебя узнаем, сейчас, сейчас отопрем.
    Козлята выбегают из домика.
     Козлята. Мама, Мама!
     Коза. Ах, мои дорогие детушки!
                 Все живы, здоровы, можно и повеселиться. Где наши инструменты? Берите-ка их, да сыграем русскую.

Оркестр  «Светит месяц».

     Коза. А теперь, козлятушки, начнем урок, ребятушки. Пишем сочинение, письмо для нашей бабушки.
     Исполняют песню «Песенка про бабушку»
.
     Коза. Милые мои, козлята, в лес за травкой я спешу
                 Каша здесь, капуста рядом ешьте, очень вас прошу.
     Козлята. Не волнуйся, все съедим
                       Мы одни здесь посидим.
     Коза. Ох, волнуюсь я за вас
                 Слезы капают из глаз.
     Коза исполняет песню.
     Козлята. 1. Жаль, что мама в лес ушла
                        2. У нее свои дела
                        3. Целый день опять без мамы
                        4. Ну не хнычь, не будь упрямым
                        5. В дом, козлята, дверь закроем
     Все. И такое там устроим!

     Козлята исполняют танец.

     Появляется Волк.
     Волк. Только ведь не откроют они мне дверь… Надо песенку спеть. А слова-то я забыл… Ребята, вы не знаете песню, которую пела Коза? Подскажите мне слова. А, не хотите? Тогда я сам вспомню.
     Волк подходит к домику козлят. 
     Волк. Трень, брень. Дрень.
     Козлята. 1. Колокольчик не звенит.
                        2. И копытце не звенит.
                        3. Слышен голос низкий, низкий.
                        4. Значит, волк здесь ходит близко.  
                     5. В дом его вы не пускайте.
                        6. Дверь покрепче закрывайте.
     Все. Мы тебя не узнаем!
               Ни за что не отопрем.
     Волк. Колокольчик не звенит, и копытце не стучит, голос низкий! (уходит)

2-е действие
  Коза. Ох, устала я , притомилася,
                  Уж я сяду на пенек,
                  Полюбуюсь на лужок.
Пчелки(козе): Мы в лугах летаем
                          Меду набираем
                          Возьми медку козляткам
                          Маленьким ребяткам.
     Муравьи. Травку быстро соберем
                         И в корзинку сложим
                         И до дома донести
                         Мы тебе поможем.
     Коза. Спасибо, муравьишки!
                 Я заботливая мама
                   И люблю своих ребят –
                   Озорных, веселых, дружных
                   И рогатеньких козлят. Спасибо вам за подарок.
     Коза уходит. Появляется Волк.
     Волк. Ребята, скажите козлятам, что я самый добрый волк на свете. Не скажете? Все равно я перехитрю козлят. У меня теперь голос высокий, нежный как у козы. 
     Волк подходит к домику, стучит копытцем, звенит колокольчиком, показывает рожки и поет песенку.
     Козлята. Мама, Мама.
     Волк. А, попались.
     Волк бегает за козлятами, четверо козлят убегают за кулисы, один прячется за печь, а двое выбегают из домика.
     Козленок. Спячься, а я возьму его на мушку.
     Волк. Где они?
     Козленок. Руки вверх! Ты на мушке.
     Волк. Нет ни какой мушки! Ах ты мой хорошенький! У-тю-тю-тю-тю-тю. Ой, смотри, мама идет!
     Козленок оборачивается, Волк выхватывает ружье и бросает его. 
     Волк. А, вот вы и попались!
     Волк бегает за козлятами. Все убегают. Выходит Волк и поглаживает живот.
     Волк. Бедные мои козлятки
                  Как бежали без оглядки.
                  Все равно я их поймал,
                  Обогрел и приласкал.
     Гладит живот.
                  Надо б мне теперь поспать
                  Только где найти кровать?
                  Съем еще я мухомор
                  Да прилягу на бугор.
     Волк пытается лечь на муравейник.
     Муравьи. Злой Волчище берегись
                         Уходи отсюда! 
                         В муравейник не ложись
                         А то будет худо.
     Волк. Да ну вас.
     Муравьи. Вот тебе, вот тебе.
     Муравьи палочками прогоняют Волка.
     Волк. Нет спасенья от мурашек,
                  Лишь скорей бежать,
                  Вон, гляжу, полно ромашек,
                  Лягу в них поспать.
     Пчелы. Не дадим тебе поспать
                     Хитрый волк, довольный 
                     Будем громко мы жужжать,
                     И ужалим больно.
     Волк. Муравьи меня побили, пчелы покусали. Ох, бедный я , бедный. Пойду-ка я лучше к себе в логово.
     Ложится в логово. Коза подходит к домику. 
     Коза. А дверь-то открыта!
                 Козлятки, где же вы? (поет песенку).
     Козочка-дочка. Мама, мама!
                                     Злой волк приходил,
                                     Всех козлят проглотил,
                                     А меня он не нашел,
                                      Рассердился и ушел.
     Коза. Ах, козлятушки, обозналися
                 Злому волку досталися,
                 Ну что ж, берегись, Волк.
                 Пойдем искать твоих братиков.
     Подходят к муравейнику.
     Коза. Муравьишки, муравьишки, злой Волк проглотил моих козлят. Вы не знаете, где он живет?
     Муравьи. Нет, не знаем. Пчелы знают.
     Коза. Проводите нас к ним.
     Идут к пчелам.
     Коза. Пчелки, пчелки, злой волк проглотил моих козляток, вы не знаете, где он живет?
     Пчелы. Знаем, знаем. 
     Коза. Проводите нас к нему.
     Все подходят к логову Волка. 
     Коза. Проснись! Проснись, Волк. 
     Волк. Ну, кто там еще мне спать мешает?
     Коза. Это я , Коза. Ты моих козлят проглотил?
     Волк. Да чего ты, кума, на меня грешишь? Не трогал я твоих козлят.
     Козочка-дочка. Ты проглотил! Я в печке сидела все видела!
     Волк. Да я и тебя сейчас проглочу!
     Коза. Ах, ты глупый, серый Волк,
                 Не возьмешь ты, видно, в толк,
                 Ведь рогами подцеплю
                 И живот твой распорю.
     Муравьи. Возвращай наших козлят,
                         А то сам не будешь рад.
     Волк. Да ну вас.
     Коза. Ах, не хочешь нас послушать,
                 По заслугам получай.
     Муравьи гонят Волка палками, пчелы кусают, Коза бодает. Выбегают козлята.
     Козлята. Мама! Мама!
     Коза. Ах, мои козлятушки, все живы, здоровы.
     Козлята. Мы веселые козлята
                        И не будем унывать.
                        Мы теперь умнее станем
                        Будем польку танцевать!

     Исполняют танец.

     Волк. Я больше не буду… Простите меня пожалуйста…
     Ведущая. Простим его? Оставим в сказке? Оставим…
     Выходят все участники спектакля.

----------

colnze (11.10.2016), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), MaRinKa_Z (20.01.2016), барфен (02.01.2021), Ильенко Елена (19.06.2016), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2018), Ладога (09.01.2016), Морская1 (28.01.2016), наталия анатольевна (04.09.2016), нутя (24.11.2016)

----------


## Axiniy

музыкальная сказка " Как зайцы дом строили" средняя группа
https://yadi.sk/i/EHNL42qAmmLAk

----------

"организатор марья" (11.01.2017), aleks77 (05.02.2021), alla-mus (15.08.2016), AntonAsa1 (01.01.2020), Anytka-80 (01.04.2016), baranova n (22.06.2016), echeva (08.10.2018), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), Elena1959 (08.04.2016), elis673 (15.11.2019), energizer70 (30.01.2016), futnik (22.07.2016), galinka3005 (11.01.2017), Irina V (05.03.2017), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), Irina_Irina (01.06.2016), Irochka-777 (02.10.2018), ki-ki (26.07.2016), kuzia5252 (18.04.2021), laluz07 (21.01.2020), lenik (08.03.2017), Lenochka121212 (29.12.2016), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), Mapuu (28.02.2019), murra V (09.07.2017), muzika15 (04.03.2016), myzic (14.03.2016), na4a (07.11.2016), nastiabar (13.09.2016), nat10021 (31.01.2019), natali64 (12.11.2019), natali70 (24.12.2018), NatalIg (10.01.2016), nataliua.sm (21.01.2016), Natasha56 (15.10.2019), notka75 (25.01.2019), olga-inku (13.04.2016), olgineza (19.11.2016), olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), shuranovasveta (19.10.2016), skrat.10 (05.11.2016), SNAR (08.01.2020), Tania-112a (13.07.2016), Tata74 (05.10.2016), tatjan60 (19.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), tigricadn (22.01.2018), tvelen (14.10.2016), Valesy (21.01.2018), Vassa (12.12.2016), viculy (03.03.2017), vnp (28.05.2017), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), zavedka (30.01.2016), бабалена (02.01.2017), БуКатерина (12.01.2017), Василиса68 (10.01.2016), Вета (11.01.2018), говорушка (19.04.2016), Дзюбкина (23.03.2016), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Езовских (10.03.2016), Елена Курлюк (20.10.2016), елена1234 (09.11.2016), Зeмkа (04.05.2016), Ильенко Елена (19.06.2016), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), ирина 64 (26.11.2016), Ирина Ивановна (12.03.2016), ирина махно (25.07.2016), Катюша (08.07.2017), ксюша37 (01.09.2019), кэт радистка (07.03.2017), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Леди N (05.02.2016), Лерцами (22.03.2021), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Люсева (28.08.2016), лядова (01.05.2016), мазурка (05.09.2016), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), мандаришка (09.03.2016), Мариночка68 (12.03.2018), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), Михаловна (24.10.2016), музыканша (19.01.2019), наталия анатольевна (24.08.2019), Наталья0405 (24.06.2019), нонна (13.04.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Озма (26.07.2016), окси 777 (12.03.2016), ольга марущак (10.09.2016), педгодка (12.01.2016), Прилукова Ирина (24.03.2020), Раиса2001 (13.04.2016), Татьяна муза (13.03.2018), Туся (10.01.2018), Фа-Соль (15.03.2016), Цветик (15.03.2019), Элиса (19.01.2016), ЮЛилиана (22.01.2016), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## vikapogozheva

Девочки, театралы, выручайте! У нас грядет 100-летие города... Очень нужна театральная постановка, сценарий любой (кукольный, мюзикл, сказка и пр.) на тему дня рождения города или что-то связанное с этим. Может в кого есть какие идеи... Заранее благодарю всех откликнувшихся

----------


## Инна Уманская

> Девочки, театралы, выручайте! У нас грядет 100-летие города... Очень нужна театральная постановка, сценарий любой (кукольный, мюзикл, сказка и пр.) на тему дня рождения города или что-то связанное с этим. Может в кого есть какие идеи... Заранее благодарю всех откликнувшихся


 я обожаю эту композицию! на юбилей нашего города переделала про наш город-историю добавила.заводы.газеты.на большой сцене вышло отлично!спасибо автору постановки за идею.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VY2qk_y_oI

----------

Ivica (30.04.2016), Tania-112a (13.01.2017), Tata74 (05.10.2016), vikapogozheva (10.03.2016), ольга марущак (10.09.2016), Элиса (04.05.2016)

----------


## А.Арина

*Выставляю спектакль "Все мыши любят сыр" по мотивам пьесы Дюля Урбана. В двух конкурсах стали Лауреатами 2 степени. 

Сценарий: https://yadi.sk/i/IzxAwONdqteJg
Видео: https://youtu.be/D-pSUJjKytc

Имена героев были изменены.*

----------

alla-mus (15.08.2016), Antonida (16.10.2016), baryssveta (11.04.2016), Elen2 (05.11.2016), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), energizer70 (02.05.2016), genek (12.03.2017), Irina_Irina (10.01.2018), iriska (30.08.2018), lenik (22.09.2016), Lenochka121212 (29.12.2016), muzika15 (08.01.2017), ola21 (17.04.2016), SNAR (08.01.2020), stranikira (22.10.2016), tigricadn (22.01.2018), Voronka (13.01.2020), yu-k-a (09.03.2017), бабалена (02.01.2017), барфен (02.01.2021), Вета (11.01.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.04.2016), говорушка (19.04.2016), Драгметал (06.03.2020), Езовских (27.04.2016), Екатерина Шваб (25.04.2016), Ильенко Елена (19.06.2016), Ларонька (05.02.2019), мазурка (31.08.2018), насима (27.02.2017), нутя (24.11.2016), Прилукова Ирина (24.03.2020), Татьяна муза (13.03.2018), Туся (10.01.2018), Туся-Natusya (04.05.2018), Элиса (04.05.2016), ЮЛилиана (22.04.2016), Я&нина (29.09.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Уважаемые коллеги! С этого года начала работать по театру с малышами (2-3-4- года) Сейчас нужно поставить сказку для родителей и администрации района на тему весны. Подскажите, кто работает с такими малышами...


С этой просьбой сюда: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141461 




> ссылка не рабочая. Понимаю, что прошло уже почти три года, но если это возможно, обновите, пожалуйста, материал.


Надо обратиться в личку к Ирине Михайловне (*Irina_Irina*) и попросить обновить ссылку в теме на материал.




> Помогите пожалуйста с песнями к постановке Колобок.(ещё нужна какая-нибудь игра с детьми,колобок играет)


С этой просьбой сюда: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141461 





> Пожалуйста, обновите ссылки. Когда-то ставила этот водевиль, хочется снова вернуться к нему - очень люблю все, что делает Л.Олифирова.


В личку к *ll0318* и попросить обновить ссылку в теме на материал.





> Добрый день, Наталья. Перерыла весь интернет. ни как не могу найти минусовые фонограммы к этому чудесному мюзиклу. не поделитесь?!!! Пожалуйста!!!


В личку к * Андреева Наталья* и попросить обновить ссылку в теме на материал.




> Пожалуйста, обновите ссылку!!!


 В личку к *светлана керенцева* и попросить обновить ссылку в теме на материал.

----------

nezabudka-8s (27.04.2016), ttanya (27.04.2016), Элиса (04.05.2016)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Еще одна *наша авторская сказка "Похождения Жука-носорога"*, поставленная нами с ребятами в 2015 году . в честь празднования 70-летия со Дня Победы. С этой сказкой мы  заняли 1  место на Межрегиональном конкурсе детских непрофессиональных кукольных театров "Киндер-формат".




*Сценарий и музыка*:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5491316

----------

Anfisa23 (04.11.2016), charms (17.01.2020), Crystal (06.04.2020), energizer70 (14.10.2016), Grosmat (21.08.2018), Irina V (14.10.2016), klyukva (14.07.2017), krinka (08.03.2020), lenik (28.08.2018), ludmila_zub (13.11.2016), Lusik (11.12.2016), Mapuu (28.02.2019), mara400 (29.12.2019), marih (04.11.2016), mishel61 (04.11.2016), natali64 (12.11.2019), nezabudka-8s (19.08.2018), notka47 (07.09.2019), notka75 (20.08.2018), novgortom (20.08.2018), proshka (26.10.2017), SvetaH (04.11.2016), valyushka65 (21.08.2018), ya-more (04.11.2016), алла иванова (18.09.2020), Анжела72 (05.11.2016), Барвинка (14.09.2018), говорушка (04.11.2016), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Ларонька (05.02.2019), Лилия60 (14.03.2020), Маргошик68 (04.11.2016), маринаша (20.01.2019), наталия анатольевна (22.09.2018), нутя (24.11.2016), Ольга-Елена (03.10.2019), Олюр (08.09.2018), опал1 (06.11.2016), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), СИБИРОЧКА (25.02.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (09.03.2021), Фрося (04.11.2016)

----------


## ya-more

> Еще одна наша авторская сказка, "Похождения Жука -носорога", поставленная нами с ребятами в 2015 году . в честь празднования 70-летия со Дня Победы. С этой сказкой мы  заняли 1  место на Межрегиональном конкурсе детских непрофессиональных кукольных театров "Киндер-формат".


Это просто ШЕДЕВР!!!! Я поздравляю вас с заслуженной победой! ВОСХИЩЕНА Вашей работой и творчеством! Дети необыкновенные! Но они стали такими благодаря Вам и Вашим единомышленникам!!! БРАВО!!!!
И, если это возможно, то не могли бы Вы поделиться этим материалом? Тогда, возможно, и наши дети смогли бы приобщиться к такому Чуду! Еще раз огромная благодарность!!!!

----------

lenik (28.08.2018), lusina (12.09.2017), marih (04.11.2016), recha (23.04.2018), Treya (20.01.2018), Valesy (21.01.2018), veragolovacheva (22.12.2016), Вета (11.01.2018), ИннаНичога (17.12.2016), Иннесса-75 (09.11.2016), Иннусик (18.01.2018), котыша (16.01.2017), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), Ольга2011 (13.03.2018), Саби (03.07.2018)

----------


## Anfisa23

> И, если это возможно, то не могли бы Вы поделиться этим материалом? Тогда, возможно, и наши дети смогли бы приобщиться к такому Чуду! Еще раз огромная благодарность!!!!


молодцы!!! Поздравляю с победой! Смотрела на одном дыхании! Присоединяюсь к просьбе поделиться материалом..
Так доступно и интересно не только детям, но и взрослым! Спасибо!

----------

Иннесса-75 (09.11.2016)

----------


## Иннесса-75

> Это просто ШЕДЕВР!!!! Я поздравляю вас с заслуженной победой! ВОСХИЩЕНА Вашей работой и творчеством! Дети необыкновенные! Но они стали такими благодаря Вам и Вашим единомышленникам!!! БРАВО!!!!
> И, если это возможно, то не могли бы Вы поделиться этим материалом? Тогда, возможно, и наши дети смогли бы приобщиться к такому Чуду! Еще раз огромная благодарность!!!!


Большое спасибо за вашу оценку! Я еще не очень тут ориентируюсь, надо еще научиться как выставлять. Попробую в ближайшее время выложить)

----------

marih (09.11.2016)

----------


## Эльвира Эльвира

> Девочки, а это моя авторская сказка,которую я  показала буквально два дня назад. Это отчётный концерт моего театрального кружка.
> *фото выставлю в подтемке "Грим и костюмы....."*
> 
> *"Новые приключения Щелкунчика"* 
> 
>                                        (ЗАНАВЕС ЗАКРЫТ)
> 
> Увертюра: «Бьют часы на старой башне»
> 
> ...


 
Поделитесь пожалуйста музыкой. Плииизз)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[img]http://*********ru/12283238.jpg[/img]
_Среди гостей бала, который по случаю Нового года устраивает Снегурочка в своем дворце – Золушка, Белоснежка, Кот в сапогах и многие другие, но  вот Бабу-ягу, Лешего, Водяного не пригласили, и поэтому они хотят сорвать праздник...
Новогодний мюзикл, музыка Гельсят Шайдуловой, текст Михаила Шаброва. В комплекте: музыка к танцам, песни и караоке.._

Название: *Новогодний мюзикл "Потому что Зима - это здорово"*
Жанр: для детей.
Год выпуска: 2009
Аудио: MP3, 320 Кбит/с
Размер: 119 МБ
Продолжительность: 00:43:58

*Tреклист:*
01. Увертюра
02. Снежинки - почтальоны
03. Я все умею, все могу
04. Камаринская
05. Такая штука
06. Танец снежинок
07. Моя бабуля
08. Елка - TV
09. Музыка льда и солнца
10. Робин Гуд спешит на бал
11. Только тогда
12. Главный волшебник
13. Потому что Зима - это здорово
14. Снежинки - почтальоны
15. Только тогда
16. Потому что Зима - это здорово
17. Такая штука
18. Я все умею, все могу
19. Рок-н-Ролл
20. Музыка льда и солнца


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



_ Этот альбом явился музыкальным сопровождением Новогоднего ледового спектакля в «Олимпийском». В главных ролях в спектакле выступали звезды мирового фигурного катания – Ирина Слуцкая, Мария Петрова, Алексей Тихонов и Александр Абт. Все танцевальные номера на льду поставлены Ильей Авербухом._

----------

Adaneth (29.10.2019), Anetik (17.12.2016), annkir (01.11.2021), annova (04.12.2019), Dinara77 (20.11.2016), Elen2 (17.03.2018), Elena1959 (15.01.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), Elmal23 (10.01.2020), galy-a (20.11.2016), ivano (24.11.2016), Julia5 (13.03.2017), laratet (04.12.2016), larisakoly (22.11.2016), LiliyaOdiss (21.11.2016), livni (17.03.2018), milana1717 (17.03.2018), Natasha56 (15.10.2019), olia.kostina (28.11.2019), olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), Rita03 (06.12.2018), ry-bka (15.11.2017), s.oksana (22.09.2021), stranikira (24.12.2016), Svetius (13.01.2017), Tania-112a (22.09.2019), tatjan60 (07.06.2018), tvelen (18.11.2016), varvara7371 (21.11.2016), verazalit (15.12.2018), алекяна (28.12.2016), Алла Смирнова (16.10.2020), Анжелика. (09.11.2018), Антонина26 (04.12.2016), Вета (15.01.2022), говорушка (18.11.2016), Ийя (07.12.2021), Инна Уманская (19.11.2016), ИннаНичога (05.12.2016), Ириnka (09.11.2017), Катюша (08.07.2017), Ларонька (05.02.2019), лёрис (21.02.2017), Лорис (18.11.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (20.11.2016), Любовь Р. (16.04.2017), Люсева (18.11.2016), насима (18.10.2018), ната58 (01.12.2016), наталия анатольевна (22.09.2018), натела (04.12.2016), ольга марущак (13.09.2018), Ремзия (09.05.2018), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Русая коса (01.11.2017), Саби (03.07.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (02.01.2017), Туся (03.08.2018), Туся-Natusya (27.11.2016), Херсон-75 (04.12.2016), эйприл (19.11.2016), ЮЛилиана (13.06.2018), Ярик (24.11.2016)

----------


## нутя

Девочки, СПАСИБО, Вам, что вы делитесь так щедро таким бесценным материалом!!! Сказки все просто ЧУДО! не возможно оторваться. СПАСИБО!

----------


## olga-inku

Девочки, может кто-нибудь сможет озвучить эту сказочку про колобка?
Колобок — Ледяной бок
Маша: Жил на свете Колобок, Колобок— круглый бок.
               Только был он не простой.
Все:       А какой?
Ваня:  С морковкой гладкой?
Петя:  С малинкой сладкой?
Ваня:  Может, мясной?
Петя:   Или с рыбкой какой?
Маша:  Говорю ж вам: не простой!
Петя:   Неужто золотой?
Маша:  Золотым было яйцо,
               Его курица снесла на крыльцо!
Петя:   Про курицу мы знаем!
Маша: Да мы не в эту сказку играем!
             У нас будет сказка другая.
Все:      Какая?
Маша: «Колобок — Ледяной бок».
Все:       А -а-а, мы так и знали...
Маша: Вы что, уже эту сказку играли?
Петя:    Про Колобка, который студился?
             Студился, студился и покатился?
Ваня: Сначала к двери, потом — за порог,
             Припустил за порог со всех ног!
Маша: Это же неинтересно!
              Сказка-то вам известна!
Все:       Какая?
Маша:  «Колобок — Ледяной бок».
Все:       Нет, эту сказку мы не знаем!
Маша: Так давайте в нее поиграем! лепят колобка
Картина первая
Колобок (поет): У леса на опушке Живу в своей избушке,                         
                           Я мал и крутобок, Я — снежный Колобок.
                      На завтрак съем сосульку, А на обед — снежок,
                     Я бело-белоснежный Чудесный Колобок.
                    Никого, никого не боюсь я,
                  Захочу, захочу — покачусь я,
                   Да с горы, да с горы ледяной,
                   Никому не угнаться за мной.
На поляне появляется Заяц.
Заяц:      Эй, дружок, ты кто такой?
Колобок: Колобок я, ледяной.
Заяц:       Ледяно-ой? А разве бывает такой?       
                Разыграть решил зайчишку? 
                 Ты — капуста с кочерыжкой.
Колобок:  Хоть и белый я, но все же...
Заяц:        На капусту ты похожий! Обмануть себя не дам!
 (Подбегает к Колобку.)
                  Откушу кусочек! Ам!.. Ай-ай-ай! Ой-ой-ой!
 (Отбегает от Колобка.)
Колобок: Заяц, заяц, что с тобой?
Заяц:      Ты капуста не простая,
                Ты капуста... ледяная, Хоть и вкусная на вид!
 (Хриплым голосом)
                Ой, как горлышко болит...
Колобок: Колобок я ледяной, Весь из снега...
Заяц (испуганно): Ой-ой-ой, Не могу я говорить, 
                             Горло все сильней болит... (уходит)
Колобок: Заяц глупенький такой,
                  Говорю ж: я — ле-дя-ной!
Елочки: Не хотел тебя он слушать,
                 А хотел лишь взять и скушать!
Звучит песенка Колобка. Колобок снова катится по поляне. Навстречу ему Медведь.
Медведь; Эй, дружок, ты кто такой?
Колобок: Колобок я, ледяной.
Медведь: Ледяной? А разве бывает такой?
            Обмануть решился мишку? Ты — медовая коврижка.
Пообедаю тобой...
(Приближается к Колобку.)
Колобок: Говорю ж: я — ле-дя-ной.
Медведь: Мягонький да сдобный...
Колобок (вырываясь): Нет, я не съедобный!
                  Горло застудишь — Болеть будешь!
Медведь: Ам!.. Невкусный-то какой!
                   Ты и вправду (хрипло)... ледяной...
                  У меня не голос — хрип... Простудился я, осип...
 (Уходит.)
Колобок (елочкам):Ну, и мишка! Он хрипит,
У него неважный вид... Заболел он. Ясно.
Елочки: Винишь себя? Напрасно.
Вновь звучит мелодия Колобка. Колобок катится по поляне. Навстречу ему Волк. 
Волк:   Эй, дружок, ты кто такой?
Колобок: Колобок я, ледяной.
Волк (обнюхивая Колобка):Я не понял! Ле-дя-ной?
                 Что — бывает и такой?
Колобок (отходя от Волка): Бывает, бывает...
                Кто съест кусочек — болеть начинает.
Волк:     Колобки я ел и буду! (Хватает Колобка.)
Колобок (сопротивляясь): Отпусти — схватишь простуду!
Волк: Колобок, да ты наглеешь! Съем тебя!
Колобок: Ты пожалеешь!
Волк: Ам!..Лишь кусочек откусил —
            В горле жжет, терпеть нет сил...
             Мое горло льдом сковало... (хрипло)
            Ох, такого не бывало...
         Ты мне, льдышка, навредил! Чтоб ко мне не подходил!
 (Уходит.)
Колобок (елочкам): Вот! Опять беда случилась...
                                   Как все это получилось?
Елочки: Кто не умеет слушать, А хочет только кушать,
                Пусть на себя пеняет, Других не обвиняет.
Грустный Колобок медленно катится по поляне. Навстречу ему Лиса. 
Лиса:    Эй, дружок, ты кто такой?
Колобок (устало): Колобок я, ледяной.
Лиса:      Колобок какой-какой?
Колобок: Ле-дя-ной.
Колобок (многозначительно): Еще как бывает!
Лиса : Слушай, милый Колобок,Сядь ко мне на язычок.
Колобок (с укором): На язычок?
Лиса (невинно): На язычок.
Колобок :Ай-ай-ай! Будто Лисонька не знает,Что бывает,
                Когда на язычок Лед попадает?
Лиса (заподозрив неладное): А что, что тогда бывает?
Колобок: Горло лисье простывает. Сильно голова болит,  
                   Начинается бронхит. (Кашляет на Лису.)

А потом ангина, Свинка, скарлатина,

 (Наступает на Лису.)
Тонзиллит и дифтерит. И хронический гастрит.
 И ветрянка, И волчанка, (Лиса в испуге пятится 
И краснуха, и понос, Преждевременный склероз,
(Лиса бежит от Колобка)
А потом еще отит. Лихорадка, птичий грипп!
Колобок устало садится, ему грустно и обидно. Вокруг него кружатся в танце Елочки. Появляется девочка Маша.
Маша: Здравствуй, Колобок — Ледяной бок!
Колобок: Как? Ты меня знаешь?!
Маша: Конечно, знаю.
Колобок: И что — не хочешь меня съесть?
Маша :Конечно, нет! Ты же Колобок белоснежный.
            Снаружи — ледяной, Внутри — снежный.
Колобок (удивленно): Верно. А откуда ты это знаешь?
Маша: Я сама тебя слепила  И на горке положила,
            Только вдруг ты покатился  И назад не воротился.
Колобок: И теперь я на опушке 
                В ледяной живу избушке.
Маша: Ну, а что ты здесь сидишь?
              И, мне кажется, грустишь?
Колобок: В лесу такое творится! Заяц меня боится,
                 Медведь меня опасается,
                   Волк угрожать пытается,
                А Лисица, а Лисица  На меня ужасно злится.
                Я — несчастный Колобок, Я ужасно одинок.
                  Не могу так больше жить!
Маша: Так давай с тобой дружить!
              Что плохое вспоминать?
             Лучше будем мы играть!
               Будем с горки кататься!
Колобок: И в снегу кувыркаться!
Маша:   Снежки лепить.
Все вместе:  Хороводы водить!
Выходят все участники сказки и исполняют песенку Колобка

----------

baryssveta (09.12.2016), Irina Tolova (03.03.2018), Muzira (10.01.2019), olka-domisolka (14.10.2018), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), мазурка (30.08.2018)

----------


## natababich

Девочки, пожалуйста, может быть, кто-нибудь знает: где можно найти минусовку песни Комара к постановке сказки "Муха-Цокотуха"? Там такие слова:
Я - комар-комарик, я несу фонарик. 
Луч его во тьме сияет, 
озаряя всё вокруг. 
И увидеть помогает, 
кто мой враг, а кто мой друг.
Припев: 
Какой бы подвиг совершить?
Без подвигов так грустно жить.
Спасти кого-нибудь хочу.
На помощь прилечу.

Если не существует минуса, то, может быть, где-то есть ноты?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> где можно найти минусовку песни Комара к постановке сказки "Муха-Цокотуха"? Там такие слова:
> Я - комар-комарик, я несу фонарик.


*"Песня Комара" (+ и -):* https://yadi.sk/d/4FA5B4Rz38Fr44

----------

Anytka-80 (06.04.2017), elka (08.03.2017), Irina_Irina (10.01.2018), Julia5 (13.03.2017), lenik (14.01.2017), lyalya67 (25.12.2022), varvara7371 (02.02.2017), viculy (03.03.2017), алекяна (05.01.2019), барфен (02.01.2021), ксюша37 (01.09.2019), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Любовь Р. (16.04.2017), мазурка (30.08.2018), наталия анатольевна (24.08.2019), Ольга Сара (11.01.2017), Римма1961 (26.02.2017), Стеша (21.03.2017), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## natababich

> "Песня Комара" (+ и -)


nezabudka-8s, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! За "Комарика". Вы просто меня спасли. Ещё раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## котыша

авторская сказка, "Похождения Жука -носорога",  - супер!!! молодцы!

----------

Иннесса-75 (12.02.2017)

----------


## мурманчанка

Здесь можно осмотреть мои сказки
"Дюймовочка" https://youtu.be/IdEz2zoodM0
"Кот в сапогах" https://youtu.be/j_GHwB_1fxo

----------

echeva (08.10.2018), elis673 (15.11.2019), Grosmat (14.09.2017), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), Irina_Irina (10.01.2018), krivosheina70 (05.02.2017), kuzia5252 (18.04.2021), MAGIC (10.09.2018), mishel61 (29.03.2017), natali70 (12.03.2019), nataliua.sm (23.01.2018), olgaA (10.01.2018), s.grek (11.01.2018), tigricadn (22.01.2018), Treya (20.01.2018), Voronka (16.01.2018), yu-k-a (09.03.2017), Алена ПДО (27.12.2021), Анжелика. (09.11.2018), Вета (11.01.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.01.2017), говорушка (20.04.2020), елена1234 (12.02.2019), Ирина Ивановна (31.01.2018), Ирина Якунина (22.01.2017), Ириналилия (07.11.2017), ИринаМатвеева (31.01.2017), Катюша (08.07.2017), кэт радистка (07.03.2017), ландыш64 (10.06.2018), Мариночка68 (12.03.2018), мурзик (20.04.2022), на.та.ли. (19.09.2018), Озма (05.09.2019), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), ольга марущак (21.01.2018), Ольга Сара (20.01.2017), Ольга-Елена (03.10.2019), Ольга2011 (11.08.2018), Рашидик (20.07.2021), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Роза1984 (29.12.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (20.02.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (31.03.2018), тотойти (08.04.2019), Туся-Natusya (04.05.2018), Экзотина (19.08.2021), ЮЛилиана (13.06.2018)

----------


## Ирина Якунина

> Здесь можно осмотреть мои сказки
> "Дюймовочка"


Под какую музыку танцует Ласточка? Ваши утренники - это просто шедевр!!!!!!

Не разобралась как в личку писать, поэтому прошу так: поделитесь музыкой к "Дюймовочке", СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## елена петрова2

> Здесь можно осмотреть мои сказки
> "Дюймовочка"  
> "Кот в сапогах"


С большим удовольствием посмотрела ваши сказки! Как детки подготовлены, просто без запиночки знают всё, красивые костюмы, оформление! Всё очень здорово! Вы большие молодцы,так держать! :Ok:

----------


## мурманчанка

добавила ещё одну сказку, правда, почему-то запись очень светлая получилась))
"Гуси-лебеди" https://youtu.be/8Sd492q0Tqg

----------

echeva (08.10.2018), finocka (09.01.2020), Irina_Irina (10.01.2018), krivosheina70 (05.02.2017), MAGIC (24.09.2018), Voronka (16.01.2018), yu-k-a (09.03.2017), Вета (11.01.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2017), Ирина Ивановна (31.01.2018), Ирина Порхачева (02.02.2017), ИринаМатвеева (31.01.2017), Корякина (28.01.2022), на.та.ли. (19.09.2018), Озма (05.09.2019), ольга марущак (21.01.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (20.02.2017), Ярик (14.08.2018)

----------


## i.am.mari

Всем хочется сказать спасибо за ваш труд!И замечательный материал,которым вы так щедро делитесь! :Smile3:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

> Здесь можно осмотреть мои сказки


 Посмотрела на одном дыхании. Здорово!!! Дети-ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, красивые костюмы. СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО за этот материал, у Вас получились прекрасные спектакли. Спасибо ещё раз за вашу замечательную работу.

----------

igo (23.03.2017)

----------


## Grosmat

Мюзикл "Муха Цокатуха" 



Спасибо Светочке(Незабудочке).Ставила мюзикл по ее материалам!
Спасибо огромное всем, кто делится своими материалами!!!!!

----------

lenik (17.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2017), notka75 (25.04.2017), Valesy (21.01.2018), говорушка (26.04.2017), Ирина Ивановна (31.01.2018), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Озма (21.04.2017)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Еще одна наша *авторская сказка "Путешествие Незнайки в городе Профессий"*. Дети знакомились с профессиями  градообразующих предприятий нашего города) Спасибо огромное  форумчанам  за помощь в подборке музыкального материала. Музыку к танцу цветов предложила наша форумчанка(извините не запомнила ее имя).И огромное спасибо Инне Корепановой, которая помогла мне замедлить музыку футболистов. В сказке участвовало 62 ребенка. Мы с ребятами заняли Гран при  регионального конкурса детских непрофессиональных театров"Киндер формат", организованного  кукольным театром нашего города))) Вот предлагаю на ваш суд)))



*Сценарий и музыка*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5491370

----------

annova (17.04.2018), Ayrelia1986 (09.03.2021), Crystal (06.04.2020), echeva (08.10.2018), Elen 77 (26.06.2017), elka (28.04.2017), energizer70 (29.05.2017), Irina_Irina (10.01.2018), krinka (19.08.2018), lenik (09.01.2018), ludmila_zub (28.03.2018), MakaRock (18.10.2018), marina 64 (06.03.2020), marrymary (14.01.2019), newtata (07.09.2020), olga kh (03.07.2017), olgaA (10.01.2018), pikolka (08.04.2019), stranikira (26.04.2017), Tania-112a (01.05.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.08.2020), verandey (30.11.2017), viculy (19.09.2017), Voronka (17.09.2017), Вета (15.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.04.2017), говорушка (22.08.2018), Дзюбкина (19.10.2020), Добронрава (18.09.2020), Драгметал (08.09.2018), ивасишин (05.09.2021), Инесса Анатольевна (01.05.2017), Иннусик (18.01.2018), ИяНаталия (26.04.2017), Катюша (08.07.2017), Ладога (17.03.2018), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), лариса61 (03.10.2019), ЛисИра (05.11.2018), Лорис (26.04.2017), Музыкант38 (28.04.2017), Озма (05.09.2019), ольга марущак (13.09.2018), Ольга Сара (25.04.2017), Ольга-Елена (03.10.2019), Саби (03.07.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (26.04.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), ЮЛилиана (13.06.2018), Ярик (08.09.2018)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Инесса, какие вы молодцы, \мне очень понравилось! Ничего подобного не видела! Сколько труда и фантазии вложено! Спасибо, что поделились своим творением! Респект!

----------

lenik (28.08.2018), Иннесса-75 (21.07.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Обнаружила замечательный *сайт с аудиосказками*! Детские аудиосказки распределены по категориям: русские народные и авторские. Любые аудиосказки можно скачать очень быстро по одному нажатию, без всяких ограничений.
https://deti-online.com/audioskazki/

----------

AntonAsa1 (01.01.2020), anulia (27.06.2017), Anytka-80 (05.01.2018), dzvinochok (11.09.2017), echeva (08.10.2018), Elen2 (17.03.2018), krinka (19.08.2018), mara400 (29.07.2017), marina111 (02.07.2017), olga kh (03.07.2017), skrat.10 (22.03.2021), Tania-112a (01.05.2018), Valesy (21.01.2018), Vassa (23.07.2017), vetlost (02.07.2017), Vlad_belgorod (02.12.2017), zilena (17.08.2017), zwetlana (26.10.2019), Вета (11.01.2018), говорушка (20.04.2020), Драгметал (06.03.2020), Женива (16.09.2017), зулико (17.01.2019), ивасишин (05.09.2021), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), Ирина Якунина (15.11.2019), лариса61 (05.07.2017), ЛЁЛИК-МУЗРУК (13.10.2018), Ллорхен (21.01.2018), Людмилая (24.06.2017), люся (29.07.2017), лядова (25.06.2017), Мелодия69 (03.03.2018), наталья севрюкова (10.03.2018), окси 777 (18.03.2018), ольга коробова (01.07.2017), Ольга Р. (18.11.2017), Рашидик (20.07.2021), Саби (03.07.2018), Светик80 (11.09.2017), Светлана-75 (30.09.2017), Смирнуля (18.09.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (28.03.2018), тотойти (18.09.2017), Туся (10.01.2018)

----------


## zolotaya

Добрый вечер. Сколько много интересного и замечательного!!! в голове сразу возникают и свои новые задумки. Хочу поделиться своим авторским сценарием. Озадачили меня в прошлом году, так как нужна была сказка, посвящённая году экологии. Не судите строго, позже выложу и видео.

Экологическая сказка.
Первая сорока: 
Дело было жарким летом,
В этом сказочном лесу.
И для всех, кто меня слышит,
Я историю несу!
Вторая сорока:
Рассказал её нам ежик, 
Что живет под этим пнём.
О зайчатах непослушных 
Мы историю начнём.
Сороки облетают зал по кругу.
На середину зала выходят зайчата и мама зайчиха.
«Танец зайчиков»
Зайчиха:
Ох, зайчата, что за шутки?
Посидите хоть минутку!
Разве можно так шалить?
Послушными вам надо быть.
1 зайчонок:
Нет! Сидеть нам не охота,
Очень нравится шалить,
Кувыркаться, играть в прятки,
Что же лучше может быть?
2 зайчонок:
Это скучно – маму слушать,
Лучше в лес мы побежим,
Поиграем на полянке, 
И на солнце полежим!
3 зайчонок:
А давайте-ка, устроим
Мы весёлый пикничок.
Овощей возьмём корзинку,
И морковный сладкий сок!
Собирают корзинку для пикника
Первая сорока:
Вот идут по лесу зайки,
Видят, около водицы
На зелёной на лужайке
Лягушки вышли порезвиться.
На середину зала выходят лягушата
«Лягушачья ломбада»
1 лягушонок:
Мы – зелёные ребята,
Дружно пляшем и поём!
Вместе с мамою лягушкой
В этом озере живём.
2 лягушонок:
Целый день играем мы,
Дружно песенки поём,
И готовы веселиться
Утром, вечером и днём!
4 зайчонок:
Не хотите ли вы с нами?
Мы идём на пикничок.
Овощей у нас корзинка,
И морковный сладкий сок.
3 лягушонок:
С удовольствием, зайчата!
Только мы с собой возьмём
Комаров сушёных в сетке,
Водички с озера нальём.
Вторая сорока:
Дружная компания 
Двинулась вперёд.
Весело и шумно
На пикник идёт.
Обходят зал под музыку всей компанией
4 лягушонок:
Вот, полянка впереди
С травкою зелёной,
Вот тут и остановимся 
На пикник весёлый!
Садятся, кладут скатерть, накрывают её принадлежностями из корзиночки
Первая сорока:
Зайцы овощи грызут,
Сок морковный, сладкий пьют.
Лягушата  комаришек
С удовольствием жуют.
Вторая сорока:
Но что же это? Вот беда!
Полянку просто не узнать.
Намусорили малыши,
А кто же будет убирать?
Первая сорока:
Играют зайки, лягушата,
Потоптали все цветы,
Не осталось на полянке
Ни чистоты, ни красоты.

Вторая сорока:
Мимо мудрый ёжик шёл
С ним его детишки.
На полянку он забрёл, 
Чтоб собрать тут шишки.
Выход ежика и ежат
1 ежонок:
Папа, папа! Посмотри!
На полянке зайки.
Они бумажки от конфет
Кидают на лужайку.
2 ежонок:
А лягушата у воды
Тоже не скучают.
Они стаканчики от сока
В озеро бросают!
Подходят к зайчатам и лягушатам
3 ежонок:
Что у вас тут приключилось?
4 ежонок:
Наводнение случилось?
Ёжик:
Или может ураган
К нам принёс весь этот хлам?
5 зайчонок:
Нет! У нас тут пикничок!
Мы здесь отдыхаем!
Веселимся и танцуем,
Вообщем – не скучаем!
1 ежонок:
Эх, вы, глупенькие зайки,
Что ж вы натворили!
Вы природу вокруг нас 
Чуть не погубили!
2 ежонок:
Разве не известно вам,
Глупые лягушки?
Что нельзя разбрасывать
Мусор по опушке!
Ёжик:
Представьте, если каждый
Так будет поступать?
Тогда наш лес, наш дом родной
Нам будет не узнать.
Давайте лучше дружно
Весь мусор соберём, 
А на опушке чистой 
Станцуем и споём!
Собирают мусор и становятся в полукруг

«Заключительная песня»
(на мотив песни «Про волшебников» из к/ф «Новогодние приключения Маши и Вити»)
1 куплет:
Эту песенку сейчас мы споём вам дружно.
С детства должен каждый знать – «Мусорить не нужно!»
Все бумажки собирай, не бросай их в воду,
Мусор ты не оставляй. Береги природу!!!

2 куплет:
Нужно аккуратным быть, если ты не знаешь,
Обещай нам не сорить, там, где отдыхаешь!
Всем об этом расскажи, маме и подружке,
Помни ты же человек, а не грязный хрюшка!

----------

Alehina123 (02.09.2019), Crystal (06.04.2020), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), Jaga (12.03.2019), natali70 (11.03.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Акулина (01.06.2019), Алусик (11.01.2021), Дзюбкина (21.02.2019), Драгметал (06.03.2020), елена1234 (06.04.2018), Ирина Порхачева (31.05.2018), Саби (03.07.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> мне нужна самая простая, но только уже озвученная музыкальная сказка "Колобок". Может быть у кого-нибудь есть она?


Здесь три варианта аудио сказки "Колобок":
https://deti-online.com/audioskazki/...i-mp3/kolobok/

Скачивается простым нажатием на слово "Скачать".

----------

Anytka-80 (14.09.2018), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), Лилия60 (07.09.2018), Лилия79 (05.06.2018), Лорис (10.05.2018), музыканша (19.01.2019), оксана 1974 (12.05.2018), Олюр (08.09.2018), Рашидик (21.07.2021), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Девочки, делюсь музыкой и сценарием к нашей авторской-музыкальной сказке "*Похождение жука-носорога*"

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


(видео выставляла чуть ранее) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5268939

----------

charms (17.01.2020), echeva (08.10.2018), elena_vrn (02.11.2018), elis673 (15.11.2019), finocka (28.12.2021), Irina V (20.08.2018), irinalove71 (06.10.2019), iriska (30.08.2018), jarinka (21.08.2018), krinka (08.03.2020), lenik (28.08.2018), luisa (10.11.2018), newtata (07.09.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), rimma.kol (18.08.2022), sokort (05.07.2019), Terely (06.11.2019), valyushka65 (21.08.2018), гунька (20.12.2019), Дарья0892 (17.09.2020), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Задор_Инка (31.05.2020), Ийя (07.12.2021), Ириша Я (07.04.2020), ИяНаталия (20.08.2018), Кривошеева Зимфира (06.01.2022), Лёка61 (21.08.2018), Лилия60 (09.09.2018), мазурка (30.08.2018), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), мурзик (11.04.2022), наталия анатольевна (14.01.2021), Наталья0405 (24.06.2019), Озма (08.09.2018), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), Олюр (08.09.2018), Смурная цыпа (31.12.2020), Стеша (10.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (07.09.2018), Татьяна Никандрова (02.12.2021), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Томагочи (03.01.2021), Туся (09.01.2020), ЮЛилиана (21.08.2018)

----------


## Иннесса-75

А это наша авторская сказка "*Приключения Незнайки в городе профессий*" (сценарий и музыка)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Видео тоже выставляла ранее
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5367513

----------

AntonAsa1 (15.05.2022), Ayrelia1986 (09.03.2021), echeva (08.10.2018), Elenochka G. (13.09.2018), elis673 (05.02.2020), EVGESKA (12.01.2019), Irina V (20.08.2018), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), irinalove71 (06.10.2019), iriska (03.10.2018), jarinka (21.08.2018), kok1867 (24.12.2018), krinka (10.09.2018), lenik (28.08.2018), linker_59 (11.12.2020), ludmila_zub (18.09.2020), luisa (10.11.2018), lusina (01.11.2018), MakaRock (18.10.2018), marina 64 (06.03.2020), marinamama (25.01.2022), marrymary (14.01.2019), mes.76 (11.01.2019), Natasha56 (15.10.2019), newtata (07.09.2020), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), nina7400 (30.10.2018), notka47 (07.09.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), skrat.10 (22.03.2021), SNAR (17.12.2019), sokort (05.07.2019), tanni (06.10.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.08.2020), valyushka65 (21.08.2018), VeraaFominaa (14.02.2021), verazalit (04.03.2019), бурито (02.02.2021), буссоница (20.08.2018), Вета (15.01.2022), говорушка (22.08.2018), Грезельда (22.08.2018), Дарья0892 (17.09.2020), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Екатерина 2019 (12.01.2019), Елабужанка (11.01.2019), Ийя (07.12.2021), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), ИяНаталия (07.09.2018), Кoshka-мр-р (28.09.2018), Кривошеева Зимфира (12.11.2018), кэтт (20.01.2021), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (05.02.2019), ЛЁЛИК-МУЗРУК (13.10.2018), Ли (09.10.2019), Лилия60 (07.09.2018), Машуленька (11.12.2019), Озма (08.09.2018), Олга Кобелева (14.10.2019), ольга коробова (13.01.2020), Олюр (08.09.2018), Прилукова Ирина (24.03.2020), Ригина (05.01.2021), сонейко (27.09.2019), Степанида5 (14.09.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (07.09.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Туся (09.01.2020), фруся (25.01.2019), Экзотина (10.04.2021), ЮЛилиана (21.08.2018)

----------


## Лилия60

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena_vrn (02.11.2018), Elenochka G. (13.09.2018), elis673 (05.02.2020), irinalove71 (06.10.2019), Irochka-777 (02.10.2018), julia-minina (09.10.2019), kok1867 (24.12.2018), lalanya (09.01.2019), lenik (09.09.2018), ludmila_zub (18.10.2018), luisa (10.11.2018), MAGIC (10.09.2018), MakaRock (18.10.2018), Mapuu (09.01.2020), marina 64 (06.03.2020), NikTanechka (08.09.2018), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), s.lopuhova (10.09.2018), solnet (09.09.2018), stranikira (08.09.2018), tatjan60 (28.10.2018), Tatleo (20.08.2021), Valesy (13.01.2019), zwetlana (13.01.2019), алекяна (05.01.2019), Барвинка (14.09.2018), буссоница (07.09.2018), Варшава (13.10.2018), Виноград (09.10.2018), гномик (07.01.2022), Дзюбкина (19.10.2020), Драгметал (08.09.2018), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (11.03.2019), Ийя (07.12.2021), Иника (21.01.2021), Иннесса-75 (04.12.2018), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), ИяНаталия (07.09.2018), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (05.02.2019), мальвина19 (18.10.2018), Марина52 (13.03.2020), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), наталия анатольевна (24.08.2019), Озма (08.09.2018), Олга Кобелева (14.10.2019), ольга марущак (13.09.2018), Ольга Сара (08.09.2018), Ольга2011 (13.01.2022), Олюр (08.09.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (13.09.2018), сонейко (27.09.2019), Стеша (29.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (07.09.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Туся (09.01.2020), фруся (25.01.2019), Цветик (18.03.2019), Ярик (08.09.2018)

----------


## Драгметал

> Еще одна наша *авторская сказка "Путешествие Незнайки в городе Профессий"*.


Замечательная постановка, прекрасные костюмы. Браво педагогам. 
Но хочется добавить ложку дёгтя. Обидно, что всё делается в большей степени на показ, а не для самих детей. Я живу в г.Ульяновске и работаю в д/с воспитателем. Но я не слышала, что такой конкурс проводится. Я может быть и не участвовала бы, но сходить и посмотреть это с большим удовольствием. Почему работая в садике, нигде и никто не объявил эту информацию? Я честно говоря в конкурсах никогда не участвую, у меня свои мысли поэтому поводу. Вот например у нас 6 сентября открылся новый сад, так всё лето не было муз. занятий, т.к. репетировали к открытию. Или например проходил праздник "Авиастара", дети маршировали на празднике, поэтому физкультурных занятий тоже не было. Детей мурштровали. А два года назад дети участвовали в спортакиаде "Малышок", так моих детей три месяца мурштровали каждый день и снимали со всех занятий. Получается они не дополучили знания по математике, обучению грамоте и т.д.  
Только не подумайте, что я вас ругаю. Просто я считаю, что такие мероприятия должны проходить именно для детей-зрителей, а не для дипломов и чтобы по TV в новостях показали, а также это не должно заменять всё остальное, когда дети репетируют. У нас заведующая любит чтобы все утренники были отрепетированные, без сучка и задоринки. А я считаю, что это должен быть праздник и неожиданность для детей. 
У нас конечно много талантливых педагогов, но жалко, что сейчас все работают на баллы.

----------

Lusik (04.01.2019), olia.kostina (21.11.2018), Vetlanaru (01.08.2019), Мусиенко (13.01.2019), Озма (08.09.2018), ольга марущак (13.09.2018), Олюр (08.09.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (13.09.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*"Кот в сапогах". Мюзикл.* 
Композитор: Ольга Полякова. 
Текст – Василий Жуковский. 
Режиссер: Александр Кагарлицкий.
В записи принимали участие выпускники и учащиеся детской эстрадной студии «Глобус».

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Adaneth (29.10.2019), Anytka-80 (14.09.2018), baterflay-13 (05.11.2018), echeva (08.10.2018), Elen2 (21.10.2019), Elenochka G. (13.09.2018), elis673 (15.11.2019), energizer70 (12.09.2018), iriska (03.10.2018), irisya (23.07.2019), Irochka-777 (02.10.2018), ivano (08.10.2018), krinka (10.09.2018), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), ludmila_zub (18.10.2018), luisa (10.11.2018), marina 64 (06.03.2020), Marina-28-T (13.10.2021), nastiabar (30.10.2018), NikTanechka (12.09.2018), notka47 (07.09.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Olga 58 (19.09.2018), s.lopuhova (10.09.2018), skrat.10 (22.03.2021), sokort (05.07.2019), Tania-112a (22.09.2019), tatjan60 (28.10.2018), Terely (13.12.2019), verazalit (11.12.2020), Voronka (25.09.2019), zzzLENAzzz (17.06.2019), Акулина (01.06.2019), Алена ПДО (16.09.2018), Анжелика. (09.11.2018), бурито (02.02.2021), Вета (03.02.2020), Грезельда (14.09.2018), Дзюбкина (19.10.2020), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Драгметал (26.09.2018), елена1234 (12.02.2019), Ийя (07.12.2021), Ирина Ивановна (30.11.2018), котыша (03.04.2019), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (05.02.2019), ЛЁЛИК-МУЗРУК (13.10.2018), Лилия60 (12.09.2018), Лючия (23.09.2019), Маженка (28.03.2019), мазурка (18.03.2019), Мокроусово (18.10.2018), Музыкант38 (19.05.2019), музыканша (19.01.2019), мурзик (20.04.2022), Мусиенко (05.07.2019), ната 68 (05.10.2021), наталия анатольевна (22.09.2018), Озма (05.09.2019), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), ольга марущак (13.09.2018), Ольха (02.10.2018), Римара (29.10.2019), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), СветланаШвец (23.03.2020), СИБИРОЧКА (13.09.2018), сонейко (28.03.2019), Стеша (29.10.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2018), Таня Петухова (18.03.2019), Тариэлька (29.11.2018), Татьяна Вильевна (11.03.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Фа-Соль (21.05.2019), Цветусик (28.03.2019), ЮНВА (11.08.2019)

----------


## viculy

Музыкальная постановка  для детского кукольного театра "ПОМОЩНИЦЫ"(с нотным приложением)
 Музыка Г. Фрида ,сценарий Г. Демыкиной
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ctBt/3XsR4vzDE


  Музыкальная сказка-игра  для детей дошкольного возраста "ПОЛЯНКА"(сцнарий и нотное приложение)
 Музыка Т. Вилькорейская Текст Н. Гернет
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3cSH/kqkuW1z5B

----------

echeva (08.10.2018), energizer70 (03.01.2021), Irina V (08.10.2018), irisya (23.07.2019), katerina33 (19.03.2019), krinka (17.05.2019), luisa (10.11.2018), m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), Mandarinka-79 (24.09.2019), notka75 (25.01.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Olga 58 (19.10.2018), sokort (05.07.2019), Terely (06.11.2019), Voronka (23.11.2019), Вета (15.01.2022), Дзюбкина (19.10.2020), Драгметал (14.10.2018), Задор_Инка (28.03.2021), ивасишин (05.09.2021), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), Ирина-2012 (23.10.2018), котыша (03.04.2019), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (05.02.2019), ЛЁЛИК-МУЗРУК (13.10.2018), Лилия60 (09.10.2018), Лючия (03.08.2020), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), Мокроусово (18.10.2018), мурзик (20.04.2022), Наталья0405 (03.01.2019), ольга коробова (13.01.2020), ольга марущак (08.10.2018), Стеша (17.03.2019), Таня Петухова (18.03.2019), Туся (09.01.2020), Ульбинка (18.02.2019), Фа-Соль (21.05.2019), Ярик (15.01.2019)

----------


## Иннесса-75

> Замечательная постановка, прекрасные костюмы. Браво педагогам. 
> Но хочется добавить ложку дёгтя. Обидно, что всё делается в большей степени на показ, а не для самих детей. Я живу в г.Ульяновске и работаю в д/с воспитателем. Но я не слышала, что такой конкурс проводится. Я может быть и не участвовала бы, но сходить и посмотреть это с большим удовольствием. Почему работая в садике, нигде и никто не объявил эту информацию? Я честно говоря в конкурсах никогда не участвую, у меня свои мысли поэтому поводу. Вот например у нас 6 сентября открылся новый сад, так всё лето не было муз. занятий, т.к. репетировали к открытию. Или например проходил праздник "Авиастара", дети маршировали на празднике, поэтому физкультурных занятий тоже не было. Детей мурштровали. А два года назад дети участвовали в спортакиаде "Малышок", так моих детей три месяца мурштровали каждый день и снимали со всех занятий. Получается они не дополучили знания по математике, обучению грамоте и т.д.  
> Только не подумайте, что я вас ругаю. Просто я считаю, что такие мероприятия должны проходить именно для детей-зрителей, а не для дипломов и чтобы по TV в новостях показали, а также это не должно заменять всё остальное, когда дети репетируют. У нас заведующая любит чтобы все утренники были отрепетированные, без сучка и задоринки. А я считаю, что это должен быть праздник и неожиданность для детей. 
> У нас конечно много талантливых педагогов, но жалко, что сейчас все работают на баллы.


Позвольте с вами не согласиться... эту сказку мы готовили почти целый год, и занятия при этом никак не страдали...работали с детьми по вечерам, детский сад работает до 19.00, мы просим родителей не забирать, распределяем каждый номер по времени, репетируем отдельно, а потом делаем сводные общие репетиции... А на показ.... театр и делается на показ))) И мы с детьми показывали эту сказку не только на этом конкурсе, а всем детям в детском саду, родителям , педагогам и студентам...а участие в этом конкурсе , большое впечатление для детей! поиграть на настоящей сцене кукольного театра, побывать за его кулисами... каждый ли ребенок сможет этим похвастаться?  Этот конкурс проводится 1 раз в два года, как раз в 2019 году он будет проходить опять...А про то, что вы о нем не знали, недоработка вашей администрации...кукольный театр приглашает всех)))

----------

Elena6916 (12.03.2020), energizer70 (18.10.2018), NikTanechka (30.10.2018), novgortom (26.11.2020), Акулина (01.06.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.10.2018), Лилия60 (24.02.2019)

----------


## Ира

*мурманчанка*, Очень понравилась ваша постановка сказки"Дюймовочка" .Поделитесь пожалуйста сценарием и музыкой. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Уважаемые коллеги, пожалуйста откликнитесь те, кто скачивал этот материал, ссылка удалена, а владелица давно не была на форуме, обратиться не к кому. Пожалуйста, поделитесь этим сценарием.


Валечка, именно этого сценария нет, но в этой теме есть другие сценарии *мюзикла "Муха-цокотуха"*. Например, предлагаю посмотреть мою постановку. :Blush2:  Я только что загрузила *видео* и добавила его в своё *сообщение со сценарием и музыкальным сопровождением*:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5001470

----------

Anytka-80 (25.02.2019), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), krinka (17.03.2019), olgads6 (15.01.2019), olia.kostina (01.10.2019), Valesy (11.03.2019), Vetlanaru (01.08.2019), viculy (24.02.2019)

----------


## kateskritskaya

> Уважаемые коллеги, пожалуйста откликнитесь те, кто скачивал этот материал, ссылка удалена, а владелица давно не была на форуме, обратиться не к кому. Пожалуйста, поделитесь этим сценарием.


Здравствуйте, коллеги! Извините, но я давно не заходила на сайт. По многочисленным просьбам обновляю ссылку на сказку "Муха-цокотуха" (на новый лад)  :Derisive: 

https://yadi.sk/d/Jy03pIJCXKKvkA

----------

070165 (20.08.2021), annkir (12.12.2019), AntonAsa1 (01.01.2020), Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), charms (16.01.2020), elis673 (15.11.2019), irisya (23.07.2019), katerina33 (19.03.2019), krinka (17.03.2019), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), lalanya (16.01.2020), Lia-Lia (18.01.2022), Mandarinka-79 (01.01.2020), nadya1958 (10.03.2019), natali64 (26.09.2019), natali70 (11.03.2019), newtata (07.09.2020), nickolka-parovoz (11.03.2019), notka75 (25.01.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), sokort (05.07.2019), Tania-112a (30.09.2019), Tatleo (20.08.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.08.2020), Valesy (11.03.2019), Vassa (31.03.2019), Vetlanaru (01.08.2019), viculy (21.01.2019), Zetik (30.03.2022), алекяна (13.01.2020), Богомякова (03.01.2022), велюни (15.12.2019), Вета (03.02.2020), Добронрава (28.03.2019), елена1234 (12.02.2019), ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА (11.03.2019), ивасишин (05.09.2021), Иннесса-75 (21.01.2019), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), Ирина 23241 (19.12.2019), Ирина Ивановна (20.01.2019), Ириша Я (07.04.2020), ксюша37 (01.09.2019), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (09.06.2019), Лидушка (22.12.2019), Лилия60 (24.02.2019), Лючия (16.09.2020), Маженка (28.03.2019), мандаришка (21.01.2019), Марина """ (23.08.2022), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), Музыкант38 (19.05.2019), мурзик (20.04.2022), насима (20.01.2019), НИрина (20.08.2021), Озма (05.09.2019), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), Ольга-Елена (03.10.2019), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Светлана Богатырева (20.01.2019), светуся (05.09.2019), Сопик (13.03.2019), Стеша (17.03.2019), Тариэлька (04.12.2019), татуся (07.03.2019), Татьяна Вильевна (26.01.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Туся (09.01.2020), Цветусик (18.03.2019), чайка61 (22.01.2020), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 15 or greater.**

----------

AntonAsa1 (15.05.2022), elis673 (15.11.2019), futnik (21.01.2020), Irina Sirin (24.02.2019), krinka (17.03.2019), lenik (06.01.2020), linker_59 (24.02.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), olga kh (24.02.2019), olia.kostina (04.10.2019), Tatleo (20.08.2021), viculy (24.02.2019), буссоница (24.02.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (24.02.2019), говорушка (25.02.2019), Дарья0892 (17.09.2020), Добронрава (28.03.2019), Ийя (07.12.2021), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Лилия60 (24.02.2019), Марина52 (19.01.2020), Озма (05.09.2019), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), Ольха (16.01.2020), Парина (06.06.2019), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Сашенция (28.01.2022), сашэ (30.01.2020), Цветик (18.03.2019), Цветусик (18.03.2019)

----------


## viculy

Музыкальная сказка "КОТ , МЫШИ и ПИРОГ" Автор Г. Гусева(ноты, описание танц. движений)

https://yadi.sk/d/VurQ9JnrsnauQA

 Мюзиклы и сказка для детей. Муз. В. Бровко,либретто Т.Калинина и В. Бровко.
(Мюзикл для малышей"Мы спасаем Колобка",новогодняя сказка "Белоснежка и Леший", мюзикл "Волшебный мешок или ..сказка про Ежа")

https://yadi.sk/i/XtKwoo4Yqk9GTw

----------

AntonAsa1 (01.01.2020), Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), baterflay-13 (07.09.2019), elis673 (15.11.2019), Irina V (24.02.2019), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), klyukva (17.01.2022), krinka (23.05.2019), lenik (06.01.2020), m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), Mandarinka-79 (09.05.2019), s.lopuhova (10.06.2019), sokort (05.07.2019), Tata74 (16.01.2022), Voronka (25.09.2019), буссоница (24.02.2019), Вета (15.01.2022), Драгметал (25.02.2019), ивасишин (05.09.2021), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), Ириша Я (07.04.2020), краля (27.08.2020), Кривошеева Зимфира (22.01.2020), Ларонька (24.02.2019), Лилия60 (24.02.2019), Людмила268 (19.08.2021), Люсева (24.03.2019), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), Олга Кобелева (18.09.2020), Ольга2011 (27.09.2019), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), светуся (05.09.2019), Сопик (13.03.2019), Стеша (17.03.2019), Таня Петухова (18.03.2019), тотойти (18.05.2019), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## вжик

*Театрализованное представление «Кошкин дом»* учавствуют ст.ср.мл группы.

Музыка звучит тихо и на ее фоне говорит ведущая
Вед Тихо-тихо сядем рядом, входит сказочка в наш дом
В удивительном наряде, в разноцветном, расписном!
И раздвинутся вдруг стены - вся земля видна вокруг:
Плывут звуки речкой пенной, тихо дремлет лес и луг...
Вдаль бегут лесные тропки, тают в дымке голубой
Это сказка нас торопит и зовет всех за собой!
Сегодня мы будем смотреть и слушать сказку-мюзикл «Кошкин дом на новый лад», а сыграют ее для вас маленькие артисты-это ваши дети….Итак мы начинаем.

Занавес открыть
Музыка Танец сказка
Реб Тили бом,тили бом, на дворе высокий доме
Ставенки резные,окна расписные
Реб А на лестнице ковер,шитый золотом узор
По красивому ковру ,сходит кошка поутру
Реб Выйдет кошка на прогулку,да пройдет по переулку
Смотрят люди не дыша,до чего же хороша.
(уходят)
Музыка выходит кошка,зевает,потягивается.
Кошка Какое утро.благодать,велю я сливок мне подать..(звонит в колокольчик) Василий,где же вы мой друг…
Кот Я уже здесь,я уже тут…Доброе утро,вот сливки,печенье..
Кошка Не утро сегодня,а загляденье,душа поет и просится в полет…
Песня-танец кошки и кота « Как хорошо просыпаться с зарей»
Звонит телефон
Кошка Алло,я слушаю…ах,как замечательно, будем сегодня у всех обязательно ( обращается к коту)….Добрые соседи в гости нас зовут,веселье и радость сегодня нас ждут.
Кот Я возьму с подарками корзинку,ждут нас чай и вкусная грудинка (несет корзину) …Нам пора….
Занавес закрыть Музыка
Вед Сегодня кошку и кота ждут во многих домах, и в семействе Петушковых,где живут папа,мама и их детки-цыплятки…и в семье Хрюшкиных, где со своей мамой живут маленькие смешные поросята….в семье Козкиных,где живут весело папа,мама и их детки-козлята…Кот и кошка спешат к домику Петушковых,чтобы поздравить цыплят с днем рождения..(смотрит за занавес)
Ну,вот.кажется мы у дома Петушковых, где к приему гостей все готово..
Занавес открыть ( Петух на лавке с балалайкой и курочка рядом с платочком)
Частушки
Петух ( 5 спец) А я Петя-петушок,ярко-красный гребешок.
Важно по двору хожу и кричу ку-ка-ре-ку.

Курочка ( 5 спец) Я в курятнике сижу, И цыплят считаю. 
Я Курица не глупая.точно это знаю.

Вместе Кукареку ко ко ко Невозможно хмурится
Улыбнитесь поскорей, поют петух и курица
Кошка Здравствуйте, соседи! С днем рожденья поздравляем ваших маленьких цыплят, мы здоровья им желаем и подарки всем вручаем ( отдают подарок)
Петух (берет) Да, подарочки, что надо, будут им цыплята рады.
Курочка Приглашаю, вас к столу, я сейчас вас угощу..(сели за стол) Кушайте, вот здесь пирог, вот крупа, вот сладкий мед.
Петух Мы цыплят позовем и для вас плясать начнем
Танец Курочки,петушка,цыплят( 8 спец гр)
Кошка и кот ( хлопают в ладоши)
Кошка Ах, какие чудесные малыши, Весело мне с вами было,вам, спасибо говорю, от души благодарю.
Кот Да, пора и честь нам знать, на часах уже 12..
Кот и кошка До свидания, соседи.(идут)
Цыплята машут и пищат.
Занавес закрыть. Музыка
Вед Кошка и кот дальше идут,в семействе Хрюшкиных их тоже ждут…Там под горою домик стоит и живет в нем тетушка Хавронья…добрая свинка, ходит как картинка. чистенькая, славненькая и деток своих приучает к порядку…а у нее их так много, все смешные, толстенькие с розовыми пятачками. Маму свою уважают, никогда ее не обижают…Кошка с котом к их дому идут, целую коробочку печенья в подарок Хрюшкиным несут…(заглядывает за занавес) Ну вот, мама Хавронья и ее детки- поросята уже готовы встречать гостей.. 
Песня Поросята( 9 спец гр)
1 Поросенок Поросёнок в луже грязной, мылся очень даже важно Тёр спинку, пяточёк, и щетинистый бочок!
2 Поросенок Рано утром на рассвете умываются котята и цыплята и козлята, только мы не искупались и грязнульками остались.
3 Поросенок Эй, вы, братцы, поросята, все мочалочки берите, тазики скорей несите, будем мыться и плескаться и с водичкою играться.
Танец « Ах, какие хрюшечки»
( после танца) тазики поставили на место и сели на коленки)
Кошка Здравствуйте, тетушка Хавронья(дает подарок) как ваша милая семья?
Хавронья. Спасибо, кошечка,хрю хрю,от всей души благодарю
Я и семья покуда, живем совсем не худо, прошу садится всех к столу, я вас ботвиньей угощу…детки ложки берите и гостей развеселите…
Оркестр с ложками Кошка танцует с котом
Кошка Ах, какие чудесные малыши, Весело мне с вами было, вам спасибо говорю, от души благодарю.
Кот Да, пора и честь нам знать, на часах уже 3.
Вместе До свидания, соседи.
(Поросята машут и кричат хрю хрю)
Запавес закрыть Музыка
Вед Кошка с Василием дальше идут,в семействе Козкиных давно их ждут…Домик их стоит на лужайке у леса…Кругом зеленая трава,цветы,неподалеку речка протекает. Строгие мама и папа очень любят своих детей-козлят,воспитывают их,учат музыке и танцам,занимаются весь день,козлятам очень нравится как мамочка поет и детский хор козляток от нее не отстает…знают ноты и движенья..так танцуют..загляденье..Кошечка с котом идут и подарки им несут,то то будет всем веселье,потму что у Козкиных новоселье. (заглядывает за занавес) По моему к приему гостей все готово.
Занавес открыть
Коза Чтоб выучиться пению,иметь надо терпение и что урок не зря у нас прошел,должны вы быть внимательны,послушны и старательны и выучить все ноты наизусть..(показывает картину ноты)
Козленок Это,мама,нота до,как воробышка гнездо,а вот эта нота ре,как деревья во дворе,
Козленок Посмотрите нота ми,ты котенка покорми,а вот это нота фа,так кричит в лесу сова.
Козленок Соль играет детвора,ля запела вся семья,си поем мы для того, чтоб вернутся в ноту до
Коза Молодцы, мои ребята,за урок вам ставлю 5 , Вы готовы петь козлята?
Вместе Да
Песня Шла коза с козлятами ( средн.гр)
Кошка Здравствуй,милая Коза,как же славно пели дети. С новосельем поздравляем,вас и маленьких козлят,принесли сегодня к чаю всем вам сладкий шоколад.
Коза Приглашаем,приглашаем,поскорее вас к столу,вам диванчик уступаем,сами сядем м в углу.
Кошка (пьет чай) Угостили,вы нас славно,а теперь попросим вас,потанцуют пусть козлята танец шуточный для нас.
Коза Ну,козлята выходите и свой танец покажите
Танец « Все козлята любят танцевать»
Кошка Ах, какие чудесные малыши, весело мне с вами было, вам спасибо говорим от души благодарим
Кот Да, пора и честь нам знать, на часах уж ровно 5
Вместе До свидания, соседи
(Козлята машут и кричат: Меееее)
Занавес закрыть..Музыка
Вед Усталая кошка идет с Василием домой…идут в хорошем настроении,обсуждают все увиденное и услышанное,и как маленькие шустрые цыплята танцевали с петушком и курочкой…как свинки весело играли на ложках,какие они были смешные и чистенькие.особенно их розовые пятачки,какие талантливые дети в семье Козкиных ,и поют и танцуют и даже нотную грамоту знают…и как хорошо они провели время в гостях… день удался на славу….
Усталые оба вернулись домой..
Занавес открыть
Кошка В печке распали огонь,дружочек,да дров,смотри,не пожалей,пусть в нашем светлом доме станет уютней и теплей..(берет подушку) Спать,так хочется,устала,наконец вернулась,в дом,пусть мне сон приснится сладкий,тили тили тили бом.
Танец Сон ( 5 спец, и 8 спец) 
(Кошка просыпается и потягивается)
Стук в дверь
Кошка Кто там,Василий,посмотри…(убирает подушку)
(Кот открывает дверь)
Входят коты и кошки
Песня Если весело живется( 2 спец гр 5 спец)
1Кошка-подружка Это мы твои друзья Мурка,Тошик и конечно я.
2Кошка-подружка Мы забежали на часок,привет,бонжур хелло,повеселимся мы с тобой,нам крупно повезло.
3 Кот-друг Ну-ка все вместе уши развесьте,лучше по хорошему хлопайте в ладоши нам.
Танец Кошки не похожи на людей
Кошка Ах,вы мои дорогие,как с вами весело,Василий принеси всем молока….(пьют из чашек)
1 Кошка-подружка Спасибо,милая подружка,но нам уже пора..
Кошка Я провожу вас,милые друзья( идут вперед)
Занавес закрыть
( завести детей козу и 2 козленка ,петуха,курочку и цыпленка,свинью и 2 поросят) и за домик воспитателя
Вед Словечко за словечком и снова разговор,а дома перед печкой,огонь прожег ковер,еще одно мгновенье и легкий уголек сосновые поленья,окутал,обволок.
Музыка огня За домиком пламя 
Вед Как только кошка это увидала,то тут же в обморок упала…(кошка села на нее машут,дуют)
Тили бом тили бом загорелся кошкин дом,бежит курочка с ведром,заливать кошкин дом Козлята и свинки с чашками,а кошечки подружки с плошками….ничего не получается,огонь не прекращается,,,.(дети сели и закрылись руками)
Что ж вы милые сидите и испуганно глядите,быстрее телефон берите, 101 в пожарную звоните….(дает телеф)
Кот Тили тили тили бом,загорелся кошкин дом
Дети Тили бом тили бом загорелся кошкин дом
Танец пожарников( 5 и 2 спец)
Пожарник Тили тили тили бом загасили кошкин дом
Не сгорел ваш новый дом, уцелел со всем добром
Если добро вы хочешь сберечь Не уходи, когда топится печь
Когда без присмотра оставлена печь –Один уголек может дом ваш поджечь.
Чтоб не допустить беды, правила запомни ты:
Не прячьтесь при пожаре, опасен очень дым,
Из дома выбирайтесь, звоните 101.
( все участники хлопают)
Кошка О это чудо,это диво,все завершилось так красиво,
Не было бы счастья ла несчастье помогло
И в нашем общем доме будет светло
Реб Как здорово,что есть на свете дружба,и не подвластна ни огню ни вьюгам. Мы вместе,что еще нам нужно,быть рядом и поддерживать друг друга.
Песня В доме моем Вход воспитателей и остальных детей.
Вед Вот и сказке конец,а кто слушал
Зал и дети Молодец
Вед объявляет участников спектакля и благодарит за внимание…дети машут и отходят назад…
Занавес закрыть

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), elis673 (15.11.2019), klyukva (17.01.2022), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), Таня Петухова (18.03.2019), Цветусик (18.03.2019)

----------


## viculy

Музыкальный спектакль."Как ёжик свои иголки считал". Муз. В. Юдина, сл. Г.Цыпленкова.,аранж. Д. Михеев
(сценарий, плюсы,минусы)

https://yadi.sk/d/nBR8EPfMS9mB1A

----------

aleks77 (05.02.2021), annapenko (23.06.2020), Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), bemol46 (12.12.2019), calina (03.10.2019), echeva (09.11.2019), Elen2 (21.10.2019), elis673 (15.11.2019), energizer70 (03.01.2021), krinka (25.09.2019), lenik (06.01.2020), Ludmila Mikus (03.06.2019), m-diana-2007 (22.09.2021), MakaRock (26.10.2019), Mandarinka-79 (24.09.2019), Natasha56 (25.10.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), olia.kostina (04.10.2019), SNAR (17.12.2019), sokort (05.07.2019), Tania-112a (22.09.2019), Tata74 (16.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.05.2019), Triol (06.05.2019), Vassa (08.09.2022), VeraaFominaa (14.02.2021), Vetlanaru (01.08.2019), VITA786 (09.03.2020), алена-09 (24.09.2019), БУЛЫКОВА (09.02.2022), Валерия_17 (18.01.2022), Вета (03.02.2020), Грезельда (31.03.2019), Добронрава (28.03.2019), Драгметал (08.10.2019), ивасишин (05.09.2021), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), Ирина 23241 (19.12.2019), Ириша Я (07.04.2020), котыша (03.04.2019), Кривошеева Зимфира (06.01.2022), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (19.05.2019), Лилия60 (18.05.2019), мандаришка (04.10.2019), МАРИСЕ (06.04.2019), мурзик (20.04.2022), Мусиенко (05.07.2019), НИрина (20.08.2021), ольга марущак (26.09.2019), Ольга-Елена (03.10.2019), Ольга2011 (13.01.2022), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Светлана Богатырева (20.03.2022), татуся (28.03.2019), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), уль (13.11.2019), ЮНВА (11.08.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

> *"Кот в сапогах". Мюзикл.* 
> Композитор: Ольга Полякова. 
> Текст – Василий Жуковский. 
> Режиссер: Александр Кагарлицкий.
> В записи принимали участие выпускники и учащиеся детской эстрадной студии «Глобус».
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Спасибо за прекрасный мюзикл!!!

----------

Ludmila1968 (24.01.2022)

----------


## viculy

"ТРИ КРОКОДИЛА" С.Долгушин ,либретто С.Симбирцева. (ноты)
 Музыкальная сказка в одном действии. 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3S4m/2NPTLSbSx

Видео музыкальной сказки "ТРИ КРОКОДИЛА "С.Долгушин (канал Ю.Шушкановой на YouTube)

https://yadi.sk/i/_ofoYWKg-PGD-g

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), Elen2 (21.10.2019), elis673 (29.12.2019), jarinka (17.05.2019), krinka (25.09.2019), lenik (06.01.2020), Mandarinka-79 (24.09.2019), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), s.lopuhova (10.06.2019), Tania-112a (22.09.2019), Vetlanaru (01.08.2019), Ириша Я (07.04.2020), мандаришка (04.10.2019), ольга марущак (18.05.2019), Ольга-Елена (03.10.2019)

----------


## сонейко

> А это наша авторская сказка "*Приключения Незнайки в городе профессий*" (сценарий и музыка)


КАКАЯ КЛАССНАЯ СКАЗКА!!!!спасибо вам огромное!!!!




> "Муха - цокотуха"


Лилечка!!!!!!Бесподобно!!!!СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Иннесса-75 (07.02.2020), Лилия60 (20.01.2020)

----------


## viculy

Ж. Металлиди . Музыкальные сказки. (ноты)

 Как найти дорожку. В новогоднюю ночь. 
https://yadi.sk/d/pyMm-VWWze5JuQ

 Инсценировка по сказке "ТЕРЕМОК"(авторы не указаны..)Сценарий, песни персонажей(кроме КОМАРИНСКАЯ ,и выход ЗАЙЦА)

https://yadi.sk/i/UN-YiX7iYD57TA сценарий. 

https://yadi.sk/d/T4rAau75Rjn6gg песни

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), elis673 (29.12.2019), klyukva (17.01.2022), krinka (07.12.2019), lenik (06.01.2020), ludmila_zub (26.10.2019), luisa (26.09.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Olga 58 (21.10.2019), SNAR (08.01.2020), Sofiya (12.01.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.01.2022), Алусик (27.10.2019), барфен (02.01.2021), Вета (15.01.2022), Грезельда (21.10.2019), дошколка (18.08.2020), Драгметал (02.11.2019), иоанна5 (28.02.2021), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Ларонька (22.10.2019), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Цветусик (21.10.2019), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## Римара

Доброго времени суток! Обращаюсь с просьбой о фонограммах-выходах персонажей к сказке репка, так.как поджимает время для подбора музыки.
Сказка в современной интерпретации;
Дед: Ох, и как же я устал!
           Бабка смотрит сериал.
          Внученька, как и все дети,
          Потерялась в интернете.
             Жучка с Кошкой, вот беда,
             Разбежались кто куда.
             Вот Мышонок здесь копался.
             И куда он подевался?
Дед находит репку.
                                            Вот так диво! Вот какая
                                             Репа выросла большая!
Дед пытается выдернуть репку.
                                           Нет, не вырвешь, вот досада!
                                           Звать на помощь Бабку надо.
                                           Бабка, эй, сюда беги,
                                           Дергать репку помоги!....
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сколько много всего интересного, может кто-нибудь делал Щелкунчика?


*Сценарии с "Щелкунчиком" выставляли:*
*Цветик*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2486044*lipa29*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2488192*4TehWin*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3872103*gadalka*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4371711*Ольга2011*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4507396*Мусиенко*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5511392*Olga E*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5568255*МарСух*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4940689*verazalit*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5569261*маринга*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5571095Подборку сценариев "Щелкунчик" выставляла *Добронрава:* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5569526*Новогодняя постановка "Щелкунчика" в мастерской Ирины Сиротиной*! 
Сценарий и музыка: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5566420
Видео сказки "Щелкунчик", 3 подряд поста, начиная с этого: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5568690

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), Elen2 (29.12.2019), elis673 (15.11.2019), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), krinka (16.11.2019), viculy (12.12.2019), Ирина Якунина (08.01.2020), Лилия60 (20.01.2020), МэриКу (26.01.2020), Цветусик (17.12.2019)

----------


## elis673

Замечательно талантливые постановки !!Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Натаниетта

Девочки, милые, помогите!!! Осталась одна на 9 групп (вторая музрук неожиданно вышла замуж и переехала). А начальство придумало к 8 марта сделать необычное поздравление мамам в старших группах в виде торжественной части и последующей за ней постановки музыкальной сказки:
Подготовительные группы -- Дюймовочка и Гуси-лебеди
Старшая группа -- Федорино горе
Средние группы -- Муха-цокотуха и Теремок
Мне нужны полные комплекты (сценарий, песни (минусы песен + тексты + при необходимости ноты), танцы (музыка). 
Сценарии все (9 штук) нужно сдать уже 13 января !!!!!! 
Я согласна даже купить эти комплекты. Сама просто не осилю. Помогите!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Сценарии все (9 штук) нужно сдать уже 13 января !!!!!


 По программе сценарии Вы должны предоставить за месяц до проведения праздника.
Если честно, театрализация один из самых трудных  жанров в работе  с детьми,а сколько требует костюмов и декораций,т.е много денег.Это дети  ,а не артисты :Yes4: . И на 9 групп делать  театрализацию,тем более в самый не благоприятный период: в январе детей еще нет,празднуют, а в феврале все болеют(ветрянка,корь ,скарлатина ,грипп...).....Я бы  отказалась. 
Вам нужно научиться отказывать  и не поддерживать  глупые забабоны  начальства. Научитесь аргументировать.




> Я согласна даже купить эти комплекты. Сама просто не осилю. Помогите!!!!


А свои  деньги потратьте на себя родную и своих детей. Работа-это только работа.Вот и относитесь к ней,как к работе.

----------

adi-dina (10.03.2020), elis673 (29.12.2019), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), lenik (06.01.2020), nezabudka-8s (29.12.2019), Добронрава (29.12.2019), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Лилия60 (20.01.2020), Натаниетта (26.01.2020), Ольга Сара (01.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), чайка61 (22.01.2020)

----------


## Добронрава

> По программе сценарии Вы должны предоставить за месяц до проведения праздника.
> Если честно, театрализация один из самых трудных  жанров в работе  с детьми,а сколько требует костюмов и декораций,т.е много денег.Это дети  ,а не артисты


Целиком и полностью согласна с мнением Елены, надо уметь отстаивать свое мнение, действительно, театрализация сказок, это очень сложный и длительный процесс и большая нагрузка на детей и педагогов, а в младшей и средней группе, в основном используются элементы театрализации. Даже профессиональные театральные, танцевальные студии оттачивают своё мастерство месяцами, прежде, чем предоставить на суд зрителей, а нас, зачастую, принуждают ставить постановки в такие не реально короткие сроки. Успеха Вам в Новом году!

----------

elis673 (29.12.2019), nezabudka-8s (29.12.2019), Tatleo (20.08.2021), Марина52 (19.01.2020), Натаниетта (26.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020)

----------


## elis673

> Это дети  ,а не артисты





> Целиком и полностью согласна с мнением Елены


Совершенно справедливо!! Подписываюсь под каждым словом!!

----------

Добронрава (29.12.2019), Марина52 (19.01.2020), Натаниетта (26.01.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> начальство придумало к 8 марта сделать необычное поздравление мамам в старших группах в виде торжественной части и последующей за ней постановки музыкальной сказки:
> Подготовительные группы -- Дюймовочка и Гуси-лебеди
> Старшая группа -- Федорино горе
> Средние группы -- Муха-цокотуха и Теремок
> Мне нужны полные комплекты (сценарий, песни (минусы песен + тексты + при необходимости ноты), танцы (музыка).
> Сценарии все (9 штук) нужно сдать уже 13 января !!!!!!


Наташа, из всего, что Вы перечислили, я ставила все сказки, кроме "Федориного горя". Только эти мюзиклы проводились в разные годы и на разные праздники, а не одновременно. Больше одной театрализованной сказки за сезон не беру. Слишком много мороки, потраченных сил, нервов и неоправданных материальных затрат. 
Здесь выставляла:
Мюзикл "Муха-Цокотуха" - https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5001470
Мюзикл "Дюймовочка" - https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5532600

Согласна с мнением Елены (Elen2) и Светланы (Добронрава). Научитесь противостоять насилию над собой и детьми! Нельзя потакать безбашенному начальству! Иначе, выложившись однажды на все 100, будете делать это всегда!!! При такой нагрузке - педагогическое выгорание не за горами!
Ваша напарница нашла хороший выход:



> вторая музрук неожиданно вышла замуж и переехала


Правильно и сделала! :Grin: 
Наталья, берегите себя! Работайте в своё удовольствие! :Aga:  Удачи!

----------

adi-dina (10.03.2020), Elen2 (06.03.2020), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), krinka (01.01.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), SNAR (02.01.2020), Добронрава (29.12.2019), Ларонька (07.03.2020), Лилия60 (20.01.2020), Натаниетта (26.01.2020), окси 777 (07.03.2020), Олюр (29.01.2020), Цветусик (29.12.2019)

----------


## krinka

> Девочки, милые, помогите!!! Осталась одна на 9 групп (вторая музрук неожиданно вышла замуж и переехала). А начальство придумало к 8 марта сделать необычное поздравление мамам в старших группах в виде торжественной части и последующей за ней постановки музыкальной сказки:
> Подготовительные группы -- Дюймовочка и Гуси-лебеди
> Старшая группа -- Федорино горе
> Средние группы -- Муха-цокотуха и Теремок
> Мне нужны полные комплекты (сценарий, песни (минусы песен + тексты + при необходимости ноты), танцы (музыка).
> Сценарии все (9 штук) нужно сдать уже 13 января !!!!!!
> Я согласна даже купить эти комплекты. Сама просто не осилю. Помогите!!!!


Дикий Ужас!!! Начальство в здравом уме, можно поинтересоваться?!)))

----------


## мария1958

*nezabudka-8s*, ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР! НЕ МОГЛИ БЫ ВЫ МНЕ ВЫСЛАТЬ МЮЗИКЛ "МУХА-ЦОКОТУХА" С МУЗЫКОЙ. У МЕНЯ  НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ.СПАСИБО.anita20065@yandex.ru

----------


## NikTanechka

> nezabudka-8s, ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР! НЕ МОГЛИ БЫ ВЫ МНЕ ВЫСЛАТЬ МЮЗИКЛ "МУХА-ЦОКОТУХА" С МУЗЫКОЙ. У МЕНЯ НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ.СПАСИБО.anita20065@yandex.ru


Уважаемая мария1958 (обращаюсь по нику, т.к. у Вас имя не указано в профиле), сообщение Светланы (nezabudka-8s) закрыто всего на 5 сообщений. У Вас за 10 с половиной лет это первое сообщение.
Общайтесь, принимайте активное участие в жизни форума, и будет Вам счастье.
Модератор Татьяна.

----------

nezabudka-8s (01.02.2020), Добронрава (20.01.2020), Лилия60 (20.01.2020), Парина (21.01.2020)

----------


## Ирина Сергеевна

Детский спектакль "Новые приключения Домовенка Кузи"

1 сцена

Ведущий: Расскажу вам сказку старую, да на новый лад. В маленькой избушке,              на лесной опушке жила одинокая баба яга. Такой уж дремучей она не была. Кресло имела, собой хороша.

Вход бабы Яги

Б.Я.: В салон красоты сходила – прическу, обувь изменила. Только скучно мне одной, а особенно зимой. Дни я провожу, скучая, не с кем выпить чашку чая. 

Песня Бабы Яги

1.	Ягою пугают детишек, мол, съест, не оставит костей! 
Фантазии, видно, излишек у вас, у пугливых людей
Припев: Я, бывало, баньку истоплю. Я, бывало, кашей накормлю.
               И дам клубочек ниток на дорожку.
               За что не любят красавицу Ёжку? !
               За что не любят красавицу Ёжку?! 
2. Не скрою, летаю на ступе, не спорю, скачу на метле.
    И, все же, бывают поступки похуже моих на земле!

Б.Я.: Заманила я в избенку Кузю – домовенка. Накормила, напоила, спать уложила. А сундучок со сказками спрятала. 
Кузя (просыпается): Что ты, старая, орешь? Отдыхать мне не даешь. 
Б.Я.: Не серчай-ка, мой родной. Будем чай мы пить с тобой. Уж как я тебя люблю, чистым медом напою. (дальше говорит в сторону).  Напою его я чаем, а потом и укачаю. 
Кузя: Ты меня не завлекай. Сундук волшебный отдавай. Доброй притворяешься? Сама от злости маешься. 
Б.Я. : За такое со мной обращение, нет тебе прощения! Вот зажарю тебя и съем. 
Кузя: А жаренное – вредно! (бегает от Яги)
Б.Я.: Сейчас дров наколю, печь затоплю. Будешь знать, как мне возражать! (уходит)
Кузя: Где же мой волшебный сундучок со сказками? (ищет) Вот он! Сундучок, сундучок, позолоченный бочок. Чудо для Кузи ты сотвори, к Золушке в сказку меня унеси. (убегает, появляется Б.Я.)
Б.Я. : Ой, беда! Кузя убежал! Куда?? Уж как я его любила. Чистым медом напоила. Что же он натворил? Что в избушке сотворил? Полечу искать. (берет метлу). Ну, и метла. Жидковата, коротка. Так побегу. Не попал ли он в беду?



2 сцена

Выходят мачеха с дочерьми.

1 дочь: До чего ж я хороша, так румяна и бела. 
2 дочь: Что за щечки, что за глазки? А прическа, словно в сказке!
1 дочь: Подумаешь! Ничего особенного.
2 дочь: Да я в сто раз красивее тебя.
Мачеха: Девочки, прекратите ссору. Мои красотулечки, мои хорошулечки. Собирайтесь-ка на бал. Сам король нас приглашал. Хочет, чтобы принц женился!
1 дочь: Хоть бы он в меня влюбился!
2 дочь: Нет в меня! В мои кудряшки!
Мачеха: Где же эта замарашка? Золушка! Ну, где же ты? Принеси мои банты. Дай нам платье, бусы, веер. Где же ты на самом деле? 

Вход Золушки

Мачеха: На бал мы нынче уезжает, тебя работать оставляем. 
Золушка: Матушка, я вас молю, просьбу выполнить мою. Отпустите вечерком, хоть взглянуть одним глазком королевский знатный бал и веселый карнавал. 
Мачеха: Что же, милая, иди. Только в доме прибери. Кухню чисто побели, да горох перебери. Не забудь и про буфет. Да не вздумай есть конфет! 
1 дочь: Наведи в саду порядок. Выполи 12 грядок.
2 дочь: Очень розы я люблю. 7 кустов сажать велю. 
Мачеха: Да не вздумай тут лениться! (дочерям): Поехали!
1 дочь: Пока, сестрица! (уходят). 
Золушка: Как всегда, заданий куча. Мачеха меня замучит (плачет)

Заходит Кузя

Кузя: Ой, куда же я попал? Говорили здесь провал. 
Золушка: Как мне хочется на бал, но меня никто не звал. И наряд мой нехорош, как в таком на бал пойдешь?
Кузя: Сундучок, сундучок, позолоченный бочок. Чудо для Золушки ты сотвори. Платье нарядной ей подари. 
Золушка: Вот спасибо, сундучок, позолоченный бочок. Поспешу скорей на бал, в танце закружиться. Кузенька, пойдем со мной, будем веселиться. 
Кузя: Обещание даю, я потом туда приду. (уходят, забегает Б.Я.)
Б.Я.: Что мне делать? Как мне быть? Как мне Кузю изловить? Ну, да ладно. Время зря я не теряла, в другую сказку залетала и Иванушку украла. Полечу домой и съем. Шлю привет горячий всем. 



3 сцена

Ведущий: Но и Машенька без дела не сидела, бабу Ягу обхитрить сумела. Братца милого нашла и из леса унесла.
Маша: Печка-матушка, спрячь нас. Гуси-лебеди летят, нас догнать они хотят.
Голос печки: Мне сначала помоги. Съешь ржаные пироги.
Маша: Ой, сколько много пирогов. Где найти мне едоков? 
Кузя: Это горе – не беда. Помогу тебе всегда.
Маша: А ты кто?
Кузя: Как кто? Я Кузя – домовой.
Маша: Кузя, слушай-ка, дружок. Съешь один ты пирожок … вот еще один, смотри.
Кузя: Проглочу я целых три.
Маша: Ай да Кузя – молодец. Всех, кого встречает, из беды выручает. Потому что домовой, он и должен быть такой.
Голос печки: Детки в печку полезайте, да заслонку затворяйте. Вижу, Баба Яга крадется, зло наружу так и льется.
Б.Я.: Где же вкусненький Ванюшка? Не видать его в избушке. Обокрали, обманули, из-под носа умыкнули. (убегает)
Маша: Что за музыка слышна из дворцового окна? 
Кузя: Домой Ванюшу унеси, на бал скорее поспеши. 

4 сцена

Ведущий: Между тем, в дворцовом зале все начала бала ждали. Правил страной той добрейший король. Звали его Николай сто второй. Был сын у него и дочка была. Да только поплакать любила она.
Король: Несмеянушка, не плачь, возьми сладенький калач. 
Несмеяна: Не хочу!
Король: А пирожное?
Несмеяна: Не хочу!
Король: А мороженое?
Несмеяна: Не хочу я говорить, не хочу я кушать. Целый день я буду ныть и никого не слушать. 
Король: И тебе не стыдно?
Несмеяна: Не ругай меня, папаша, мне и так обидно.
Король: Отправим тебя к Яге на болото.
Несмеяна: Не хочу на болото. Мне туда совсем не охота.
Король: Боже, Боже, помоги. Стала дочь не стой ноги. Что делать с тобой, родная?
Несмеяна: Не знаю. 
Ведущий: Но открылись двери вдруг, засияло все вокруг
Принц: Добрый вечер. Вы простите, но спросить вас разрешите. Вы на вечере одна, кто же вас привел сюда? Можете не отвечать. Только очень вас прошу, просьбу выполнить мою – в танце мне не отказать. 
Золушка: Я впервые на балу и очень танцевать люблю.
Принц: Громче музыка играй, всех на польку приглашай. 

Танцуют польку. Золушка убегает, теряет туфельку. 

Несмеяна: Танец наш красивый был и меня развеселил. Больше я реветь не буду. Пусть музыка звучит повсюду. 
Принц: Где же гостья, что случилось? С ножки туфелька свалилась. Хоть пол света обойду, гостью милую найду. 
Король: Срочно издаю указ. Всех обратно приглашаю, башмачок все примеряем. 
1 дочь: Дайте туфельку скорее, натяну ее сильнее. Влезла туфелька, смотри. Замуж ты меня бери. 
Принц: Рано свадьбу объявлять. Ты попробуй станцевать. 
1 дочь: Ногу жмет, терпеть нет сил. Кто туфлю такую сшил?
2 дочь: Мне уж точно подойдет. Замуж он меня возьмет. …. Ой, скорее же снимите, ногу мне освободите. 
Мачеха: Ах, растяпы. Ах, вертушки, неуклюжие толстушки. Вы пример с меня берите, и мне туфлю натяните….. Что ж, готова я плясать.
Король: Где же третья ваша дочь? Принц с ней встретиться непрочь. 
Мачеха: Эта дочка – замарашка. Даже чистой нет рубашки. Все лицо черно от сажи. Не принцесса, прямо скажем. 
Принц: Пусть и Золушка примерит. Всем позвать ее скорее.
Кузя: Вот таинственная гостья. Все сомнения отбросьте. 
Принц: Вот она, краса моя. Я давно ищу тебя. Надень же туфельку скорей и улыбнись нам веселей. 
Золушка: Будем праздник продолжать. Будем петь и танцевать. 

Б.Я.: ААаа, нашла я домовенка, съем его я как куренка. 
Маша: Не устала ль ты сердиться, на людей на добрых злиться? Ну-ка, лучше улыбнись, да по залу ты пройдись. 
Король: Что за дама? Просто диво! До чего ж она красива. 
Б.Я.: Хоть мне лет то уж не мало, красоту не растеряла. Могу я даже подобреть, на мир без злости посмотреть. 
Несмеяна: Что ж. давай тогда дружить. Будем весело мы жить. Будем жить, да поживать. Будем песни распевать. 
Финальная песня
1.	Милая, добрая сказка прошла,
Сказка прошла, сказка прошла.
В сказочном царстве нам радость дала,
             Нам радость дала, нам радость дала.
2.	История эта нас учит дружить,
Учит дружить, учит дружить. 
Сказку нам эту вовек не забыть,
Вовек не забыть, вовек не забыть.

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), echeva (25.10.2020), Irina.zontik (13.10.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.08.2020), Драгметал (06.03.2020), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Олюр (29.01.2020)

----------


## Натаниетта

> Вам нужно научиться отказывать и не поддерживать глупые забабоны начальства. Научитесь аргументировать.


Елена, спасибо Вам огромное за совет. Попыталась что-то объяснить начальству, но..... в общем это бесполезно. Их Величества так решили. Тройственный союз -- заведующая, методист и старший воспитатель не переговорить и не убедить. И уйти не могу, муж остался без работы. Так что всем спасибо кто заметил моё сообщение и помог.




> Здесь выставляла:
> Мюзикл "Муха-Цокотуха" -
> Мюзикл "Дюймовочка" -


Незабудка, спасибо огромное Вам за помощь. она неоценима для меня. 
Но вот открыть Ваши ссылки я не могу. Может быть я что-то не так делаю?




> Дикий Ужас!!! Начальство в здравом уме, можно поинтересоваться?!)))


Самое страшное, что они (начальство) этого не понимают и полностью уверены в своей правоте.




> Пожалуйста, сценарии с театрализацией сказок "Гуси - лебеди" и "Федорино горе". Спасибо авторам


Спасибо Вам за Вашу помощь. Простите, что не написала раньше, только вчера из больницы.
Как же хорошо, что Вы все есть!!!

*Незабудка*, спасибо огромное за Муху-цокотуху. Открылась наконец. Просто ШИКАРНО !!!
А вот Дюймовочка не хочет открываться. Очень жаль....

----------

Elen2 (06.03.2020), krinka (08.03.2020), nezabudka-8s (01.02.2020), Добронрава (26.01.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020)

----------


## Elen2

> И уйти не могу, муж остался без работы. Так что всем спасибо кто заметил моё сообщение и помог.


Я и не видела,что здесь  разговор продолжается. Мне Вас очень жаль.Ситуация ужасная.Просто ищите другую работу потихоньку,не нужно никому ничего сообщать. Верьте,если  одна дверь закрывается,то обязательно откроется другая.Будьте  внимательны,не пропустите.



> Тройственный союз -- заведующая, методист и старший воспитатель не переговорить и не убедить.


Это ужасно.Победить такой союз трудно. Не тратьте силы зря на самодурок.

----------

adi-dina (10.03.2020), elis673 (06.03.2020), krinka (08.03.2020), Добронрава (06.03.2020), Лилия60 (06.03.2020)

----------


## окси 777

> Верьте,если  одна дверь закрывается,то обязательно откроется другая.Будьте  внимательны,не пропустите..


Лена, согласна на 100%, но здесь главное не пропустить, тогда удача точно не отвернется. Проверено.

----------

Elen2 (08.03.2020), krinka (08.03.2020)

----------


## viculy

Сказка "ТОП-ШЛЁП И ОГОРОД"Р.Кружков ,муз. Г.Банщиков.

https://yadi.sk/i/6RcSfh676MCerQ видео 

"КАК КОЗА ИЗБУШКУ СТРОИЛА " русская народная. Музыка С. Вольфензон. 
https://yadi.sk/d/v99YeUDA56-44w аудио

Сборник "СМЕХ ДА ВЕСЕЛЬЕ"(здесь содержание с нотным сопровождением сказок)
https://yadi.sk/i/ZXwu53nGlG-tiw

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), elsor (04.07.2020), galy-a (10.07.2020), klyukva (12.04.2022), krinka (07.07.2020), luisa (26.09.2020), nat10021 (23.10.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.08.2020), vlada 05 (08.01.2022), Добронрава (04.07.2020), Кривошеева Зимфира (06.01.2022), Ладога (02.07.2020), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Лилия60 (02.07.2020), мурзик (20.04.2022), о-ля-ля (02.07.2020), сонейко (04.07.2020)

----------


## viculy

Музыкальные сказки. (Тексты и ноты )

https://yadi.sk/i/txJpOoWR2zROfw

 Видео спетакля (из нотного сборника) КАК ОБЕЗЬЯНКА ЧИКА ДОКТОРОМ БЫЛА. Муз. Ю. Чичков ,сл. М. Пляцковский

----------

Alexandra_B (21.07.2020), Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), Cuzenca (19.03.2021), galy-a (10.07.2020), Lana9370 (06.08.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Olga 58 (10.07.2020), Варшава (04.07.2020), Добронрава (04.07.2020), мурзик (20.04.2022), Рашидик (21.07.2021)

----------


## viculy

Мюзикл "БРЫСЬ" Я. Дубравин .



https://yadi.sk/d/OxFSk2ncZ92PxQ  Клавир ,минусы

----------

Alexandra_B (21.07.2020), annapenko (19.07.2020), Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), krinka (21.07.2020), мурзик (20.04.2022), окси 777 (19.07.2020), соколинка (24.01.2022)

----------


## viculy

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ сказка РЕПКА по мотивам сборника композитора Н.Голещанова , текст Н.Глейзерова и П.Милеревского "Репка" с нотами собственного сочинения музыкального руководителя Фокина  Т.В. . В папке: сборник Голещанова Н. (ноты), видео, ноты Фокиной Т.В. )

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3HGZ/3yJ5LhdJN

----------

070165 (20.08.2021), Anchik (17.01.2022), Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Skania (15.09.2020), Tata74 (16.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.01.2022), Vita_72 (15.01.2022), Вета (15.01.2022), Кривошеева Зимфира (06.01.2022), Лилия60 (23.08.2020), Ляля58 (26.08.2021), мурзик (20.04.2022), Николь (27.01.2022), окси 777 (27.07.2021), Прилукова Ирина (10.01.2022), Римма1961 (15.01.2022)

----------


## Лилия60

> Сказку о рыбаке и рыбке,может быть у кого-нибудь есть сценарий


https://yadi.sk/d/zncsN5ij1BEBjw?w=1 сценарии

----------

Alexandra_B (17.08.2021), Irina Sirin (15.01.2022), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), tigritsa (18.01.2021), Богомякова (03.01.2022), Добронрава (02.09.2020), Лючия (14.02.2021), Николь (27.01.2022), Ольгушка (14.03.2021), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Таникоо (01.09.2021), Туся (20.01.2021)

----------


## Добронрава

> Добрый день,волшебницы! Спасибо всем,кто делится своим творчеством,это очень помогает в нашей непростой работе!Хочу поставить Сказку о рыбаке и рыбке,может быть у кого-нибудь есть сценарий и музыкальное оформление?


Посмотрите, интересная постановка https://youtu.be/7a89mElbGno

----------

Alexandra_B (17.08.2021), krinka (17.10.2020), lenik (20.12.2020), masha20 (21.01.2021), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Olga 58 (03.09.2020), Skania (15.09.2020), Алена ПДО (03.09.2020), Елена-Tktyf (16.10.2020), Кривошеева Зимфира (06.01.2022), Лариса12 (21.02.2021), Лилия60 (17.09.2020), Римма1961 (15.01.2022)

----------


## Светлана Сапожникова

Мюзикл "Муха-Цокотуха" - https://муз-рук.рф/scenario/teatrali...muha-czokotuha

Видео - https://youtu.be/aOdMRNIvVi0

Аудиоматериал - https://vk.com/wall-183807273_638

----------

Ayrelia1986 (19.01.2021), echeva (25.10.2020), krinka (17.10.2020), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), Ludmila Mikus (18.10.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), Olga 58 (17.10.2020), Pusic (06.01.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.01.2022), VeraaFominaa (14.02.2021), Елена-Tktyf (16.10.2020), Иника (21.01.2021), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Лариса12 (21.02.2021), НИрина (05.08.2021), окси 777 (27.07.2021), Римара (16.01.2022), Римма1961 (15.01.2022)

----------


## Елена-Tktyf

Светлана, спасибо за прекрасный мюзикл. Ярко, весело, интересно. Дети сами в восторге от того, что делают. Молодец!!!

----------

solovei58 (16.10.2020)

----------


## алла иванова

> Еще одна наша *авторская сказка "Путешествие Незнайки в городе Профессий"*.


Потрясающая постановка!!! Спасибо что делитесь своей работой и опытом!!! :Ok:

----------

linker_59 (11.12.2020), Иннесса-75 (28.10.2020), наталья севрюкова (14.12.2020)

----------


## Ольха

Предлагаю* "СКАЗКУ О ГЛУПОМ МЫШОНКЕ".* Только что показали с детьми, прошло очень хорошо. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

//Эlla (09.09.2021), aleks77 (05.02.2021), Alexandra_B (17.08.2021), annkir (22.01.2021), AntonAsa1 (05.01.2021), echeva (15.01.2021), elis673 (11.12.2020), elsor (11.12.2020), energizer70 (03.01.2021), Irina.zontik (13.10.2021), klyukva (12.04.2022), krinka (20.07.2021), linker_59 (11.12.2020), ludmila_zub (11.12.2020), m-diana-2007 (22.03.2021), MakaRock (20.01.2021), mariaminka (15.01.2021), marina 64 (12.12.2020), mila110153 (10.12.2020), nata-muz (06.02.2021), natalia1968 (12.12.2020), oksi7771 (04.04.2021), olia.kostina (10.12.2020), Pusic (06.01.2021), sima (13.01.2021), Skania (12.12.2020), SNAR (16.08.2021), Sofiya (14.01.2021), Tania-112a (11.10.2021), Tata74 (16.01.2022), Tatleo (20.08.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.12.2020), tigritsa (18.01.2021), Vassa (12.01.2022), vlada 05 (08.01.2022), yu-k-a (21.01.2021), Богомякова (03.01.2022), бурито (02.02.2021), буссоница (10.12.2020), Валентина М (12.12.2020), Вета (15.01.2022), Гаяник (10.01.2022), говорушка (05.01.2021), Грезельда (19.12.2020), Добронрава (11.12.2020), дошколка (20.08.2021), Е Дюжева (03.01.2022), ЕленаК (11.01.2021), Ийя (07.12.2021), Ирина Ивановна (06.10.2021), краля (10.01.2021), ладушка777 (15.06.2021), Лариса12 (21.02.2021), Лилия60 (10.12.2020), ЛисИра (11.12.2020), Людмила Гатилова (04.02.2021), Людмила268 (19.08.2021), Ляля58 (26.08.2021), Музаири (15.12.2020), мурзик (20.04.2022), наталья севрюкова (14.12.2020), НИрина (05.08.2021), НСА (10.12.2020), Озма (11.12.2020), окси 777 (27.07.2021), ольга коробова (09.01.2022), ольга марущак (24.01.2021), Ольга Сара (13.12.2020), Ольга2011 (13.01.2022), Римма1961 (15.01.2022), Светлана Богатырева (20.03.2022), Смурная цыпа (31.12.2020), Таникоо (01.09.2021), Таня Петухова (11.03.2021), татуся (11.12.2020), Туся (20.01.2021), чайка61 (13.12.2020), Ярик (10.12.2020)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Спасибо большое за интересные сценарии!

----------


## elis673

Огромное спасибо авторам за потрясающие сценарии!!!!!

----------


## Ayrelia1986

Девочки, какую музыкальную сказку взять на 8 марта, теперь ведь без мам совсем утренники?

----------


## masha20

> Девочки, какую музыкальную сказку взять на 8 марта, теперь ведь без мам совсем утренники?


Сказку про глупого мышонка, волк и семеро козлят,красная шапочка, еще мы ставили сказку мама для гнома... тоже очень интересная получилась

----------


## Ярик

> Предлагаю* "СКАЗКУ О ГЛУПОМ МЫШОНКЕ".* Только что показали с детьми, прошло очень хорошо. ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Спасибо за сказку.Подскажите,пожалуйста,какой возраст детей.Спасибо.

----------

инна2804 (26.01.2021), юла81 (02.04.2021)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Девочки, какую музыкальную сказку взять на 8 марта, теперь ведь без мам совсем утренники?


А ещё шикарные музыкальные сказки с участием всей  группы: "Кошкин дом", "Муха-цокотуха", "Теремок на новый лад"

----------


## Экзотина

> Еще одна наша авторская сказка "Путешествие Незнайки в городе Профессий".


Спасибо вам огромное за такую чудесную постановку! все со вкусом, безупречно, интересно! НИзкий поклон за ваш труд!

----------

Иннесса-75 (26.11.2021)

----------


## Рашидик

> Здесь можно осмотреть мои сказки


Здравствуйте.Посмотрела "Дюймовочку" Какая прелесть ! Постановка красочная. А какой танец вначале нежный. Детки слушают музыку. Спасибо . получила огромное удовольствие.




> "Кот в сапогах"


"Кот в сапогах" Настоящий шедевр. Дети, как взрослые артисты. Все продумано до мелочей. Как слаженно поют Ваши дети. Восхитительно!!




> Девочки, посмотрите, видео моего мюзикла "Муха-Цокотуха", может кому пригодиться)


Прекрасный мюзикл! Это сколько ж труда вложено, чтоб детки так замечательно выступили. Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие.




> Игра – развлечение «Театр».Старшая группа.


спасибо за предоставленный материал. Пожалуй, надо попробовать. Я тоже очень люблю постановки. Спасибо.




> НОВЫЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ БУРАТИНО


Спасибо. Действительно, для ребят подходящая сказка. А видео есть танцев? Может пожелитесь. Спасибо еще раз. Удачи и успехов в работе.




> парный танец  для малышей - взависимости от времени года можно менять первые слова.


Интересный парный. А смое главное, к любому празднику можно применить . Спасибо.




> Драматизация по мотивам р.н.сказки У страха глаза велики.


Хорошая сказка.У меня правда слабенькие малыши. Может со средней попробовать. А костюмы какие шикарные. Спасибо.




> Мы ставили вот такой танец к сказке "Дюймовочка":


Спасибо за описание танцев. Очень пригодилось!




> Сегодня я предлагаю суенарий сказки о том, как Лунтик и его друзья готовились к встрече Нового Года


Не сомневаюсь, что был аншлаг. Ведь такая интересная постановка. И еще современная. Спасибо. На новый год возьму с вашего позволения.




> Этот мюзикл "Колыбельная для мышонка" - моя первая работа в качестве режисёра-постановщика)


С большим интересом помотрела постановку. Какие дети молодцы-настоящие артисты. Спасибо.




> На прошлой неделе показали своим детям музыкальную сказку "Три веселых Гнома" Прошла на УРА.


Здравствуйте. Спасибо большое за предоставленный материал. Очень пригодился.




> Делали со вторым классом инсценировку песни в рамках проекта "голос" в школе.
> заранее прошу прощения за качество съемки.


Очень понравилось А за качество не переживайте. Зато весело и непринужденно. Спасибо. Настроение поднялось.




> выкладываю песни героев сказки "Дюймовочки" там есть тексты,где-то полюсы с минусами,а где только минусы...


Спасибо Вам огромнейшее. Искала давно муз. материал.




> Здесь три варианта аудио сказки "Колобок":


Спасибо.Как много интересного выставляете здесь. А колобок классный, как раз то что надо. Успехов Вам и удачи.




> "Курочка ряба" можно включать и ставить кукольный театр.


Большущее спасибо. Как раз искала.




> обновляю ссылку на сказку "Муха-цокотуха"


Спасибо, что поделились муз. материалом.

----------

Лорис (11.08.2021)

----------


## МарСух

Коллеги, здравствуйте. Помогите найти ноты к сказке "Самая красивая":песни Белочки и Лисички.Очень надо. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## НикоИрина

> Коллеги, здравствуйте. Помогите найти ноты к сказке "Самая красивая":песни Белочки и Лисички.Очень надо. Заранее спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.by/d/_ef8jVCcHHn9KQ   Вот здесь найдете...обе песенки

----------

Добронрава (24.08.2021), краля (23.10.2022), Лилия60 (20.08.2021), МарСух (17.01.2022), мурзик (20.04.2022), Натаiша (25.12.2021)

----------


## 070165

> По многочисленным просьбам обновляю ссылку на сказку "Муха-цокотуха" (на новый лад)


  А можно в сценарий к минусовкам текст песен героев спросить? спасибо

----------

gggggggggggg (10.11.2021), marina 64 (24.08.2021), маринатокарь (22.12.2021)

----------


## olga shcherbakov

> Видео музыкальной сказки "ТРИ КРОКОДИЛА "С.Долгушин (канал Ю.Шушкановой на YouTube)


очень понравилась ваша сказка! Супер!

----------


## Ляля58

Очень понравилась "Сказка о глупом мышогке". Спасибо за вашу работу! Здорово!!!

----------


## Ольха

> Спасибо за сказку. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой возраст детей. Спасибо.


У меня играли дети подготовительной группы.

----------


## Богомякова

Уважаемые коллеги, у нас проводится фестиваль по сказкам К.Чуковского. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Уважаемые коллеги, у нас проводится фестиваль по сказкам К.Чуковского. Помогите, пожалуйста.


10 лет назад, к 130-летию К.И.Чуковского, я ставила мюзикл "Муха-цокотуха". Сюда выкладывала сценарий, музыку и видео: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5001470

----------

marina 64 (05.01.2022), Богомякова (03.01.2022), Лилия60 (16.01.2022)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Тема почищена.* Сообщения с нерабочими ссылками перенесены в отдельную тему. С просьбами обновить ссылку и с другими вопросами обращайтесь к авторам сообщений в личку, так будет быстрей и надёжней. Не все заходят в тему и читают сообщения.

Для кратких благодарностей есть кнопка "Спасибо" и звёздочка "Репутация" в левом нижнем углу сообщений. Расширенные отзывы на материал можно писать в теме, процитировав нужное сообщение. Причём, во избежание оверквотинга, не нужно цитировать полностью чужое сообщение вместе ссылками на материал. Достаточно процитировать название сценария или несколько первых строк.

Как добавлять материалы на форум, объясняется здесь.

Дорогие друзья, имейте ввиду, что с недавнего времени ВСЕ темы форума стали открыты и доступны всему интернету! И если вы не хотите свободного скачивания и распространения ваших материалов, пользуйтесь функцией сокрытия ссылок. При этом помните, что в рабочих темах с материалами НЕ рекомендуется использовать для сокрытия буквы Н, R, T и RT. Закрывайте на *S* с выбранной группой пользователей или *P* с указанием количества сообщений.

Если хотите закрыть или отредактировать ранее выставленное сообщение, обращайтесь к модераторам: *NikTanechka*, *Katrina Kim* или ко мне.
Замечательных вам постановок сказок и мюзиклов!
С уважением, модератор Светлана.

----------

NikTanechka (15.01.2022), Лилия60 (16.01.2022), соколинка (24.01.2022)

----------


## Tata74

> Уважаемые коллеги, у нас проводится фестиваль по сказкам К.Чуковского. Помогите, пожалуйста.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bU0iXEB_iZcTSQ
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/OhhrOONq3Gh9f6 
Мы ставили Мойдодыра на городской конкурс. Идею нашла на ютубе, авторов именно постановки к сожалению не знаю, на видео наш вариант

----------

echeva (03.02.2022), stranikira (16.01.2022), Добронрава (16.01.2022), Лилия60 (16.01.2022), на.та.ли. (21.01.2022), Натаiша (16.01.2022), ольга коробова (02.02.2022), соколинка (24.01.2022), Ярик (17.01.2022)

----------


## Добронрава

> ставили Мойдодыра на городской конкурс.


Спасибо! Замечательно!  :Ok:

----------

Tata74 (18.01.2022)

----------


## Римара

> Мюзикл "Муха-Цокотуха"


Светлана , спасибо за интересный сценарий. Подскажите, кроме как  в контакте аудиоматериал . нельзя скачать? У меня с контактами непонимашки, 
забыла пароль и не могу зайти




> Тексты песен из мюзикла «СОН ДОЖДЯ
> ИЛИ НОВЫЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ДЮЙМОВОЧКИ»


Спасибо за спектакль, а нельзя ли фонограммы выстаить к спектаклю? Оченьбы пригодились.Еще раз спасибо

----------


## соколинка

Ставили в 2019 году музыкальную сказку "Сумка почтальона" (Г Миловидовой, муз Л. Печникова) 
из старинного журнала "Дошкольное воспитание" - очень понравилась деткам и взрослым 

(нотки и текст из журнала+аудио выходы героев) - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4kpg/P5fGMdh76

----------

echeva (03.02.2022), klyukva (12.04.2022), Ludmila Mikus (01.07.2022), Кривошеева Зимфира (02.02.2022), Лилия60 (24.01.2022), ольга коробова (02.02.2022)

----------


## соколинка

"Наш любимый Колобок" - ставили в 2019 году совместно с детьми подготовительной группы
кукольную театралку...придумали слова для нескольких героев (кошка, собака, петушок) и концовку.

Музыку для героев подбирала в основном русскую народную (+песня "Колобок" Г. Струве).
текст сказки - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/X8N9/2bE9DKEEe
вся музыка+песня - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sGu5/3BodXxpvC

----------

AntonAsa1 (25.01.2022), echeva (03.02.2022), klyukva (12.04.2022), Ludmila Mikus (01.07.2022), nadya1958 (13.11.2022), буссоница (24.01.2022), ольга коробова (02.02.2022)

----------


## соколинка

Музыкальная сказка "Дорога на мельницу" муз Протасова, сл. Степанова

текст, нотки - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Hkx/BdfnfVj8N
(финальную песенку "Добрые дела" часто поём с детьми старшего возраста).

----------

мурзик (20.04.2022), ольга коробова (02.02.2022)

----------

